# Hatred or Anger?



## LOIE

I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.

Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.   

Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.

I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*

While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*

I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.

I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.


----------



## Ernie S.

White people should apologize? Which white people? Slavery ended 150 years ago. All the slaves and all the masters are dead. I owe no one an apology for something done by a guy with the same skin color as me. 
That concept is just as wrong the racial profiling you mention above.
Why is anyone angry, black or white? How does something 150 years in the past justify looting businesses? burning businesses? killing your brothers and sisters?
How does slavery justify a murder rate six times the murder rate for while folks?


----------



## aaronleland

By alll means. Bore us with your mindless drivel.


----------



## aaronleland

I like you. You seem like a good egg. Do me a favor. Stop talking.


----------



## usmbguest5318

Ernie S. said:


> White people should apologize? Which white people? Slavery ended 150 years ago. All the slaves and all the masters are dead.


The one's who have enough understanding of the "peculiar institution" and its enduring impacts to know that whites who were not slave owners, long after slavery itself was abolished, enjoyed and owe some or all their current station to the primacy that slavery and the subsequent cultural inculcation of notions of superiority established for them.  

I mean really.  How else is one to construe the part of our history whereby even the most vile of while ne'er do wells, even well after slavery's end, nominally enjoyed, in the eyes of official and unofficial America, a social status as a human being above every black no matter a black person's accomplishments.  Even to this day, in the minds of some, a convicted white felon is the better of, say, a black like Dr. Charles Drew, and the only reason for that being so is the color of their skin.


----------



## MarcATL

In time, all Confederate Flags are going to taken down, stomped on and torn assunder.

It's racist message needs to be placed in the dust bin of history once and for ever.

Good post OP.


----------



## Moonglow

Delores Paulk said:


> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.


It's not just a black psychological problem, it exist in all humans, some have to power to overcome it and control it, others can't and let it control them, but your inability to see the blacks as anything else but victims blinds you to the truth...


----------



## IM2

Moonglow said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just a black psychological problem, it exist in all humans, some have to power to overcome it and control it, others can't and let it control them, but your inability to see the blacks as anything else but victims blinds you to the truth...
Click to expand...


The only one here with the psychological problem is you. For the past 30 odd years I have heard nothing but whites crying about being victims and that incudes you. The truth is this, without slavery, laws and policies that eliminated all completion and gave whites every advantage your ass would not be here making the arrogant comments you make.


----------



## Moonglow

IM2 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just a black psychological problem, it exist in all humans, some have to power to overcome it and control it, others can't and let it control them, but your inability to see the blacks as anything else but victims blinds you to the truth...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only one here with the psychological problem is you. For the past 30 odd years I have heard nothing but whites crying about being victims and that incudes you. The truth is this, without slavery, laws and policies that eliminated all completion and gave whites every advantage *your ass would not be here making the arrogant comments you make*.
Click to expand...

yes I would...and the only one crying is the one that feels the need to wear the victim badge....You poor guys can't seem to get over a damn thing and constantly want to whine about it.You claim to be a self made man and already retired, well dumb-ass, you seem to have made it in a society which holds da black man down...


----------



## AKIP

Ernie S. said:


> White people should apologize? Which white people? Slavery ended 150 years ago. All the slaves and all the masters are dead. I owe no one an apology for something done by a guy with the same skin color as me.
> That concept is just as wrong the racial profiling you mention above.
> Why is anyone angry, black or white? How does something 150 years in the past justify looting businesses? burning businesses? killing your brothers and sisters?
> How does slavery justify a murder rate six times the murder rate for while folks?



The "NATION" should apologize. Why? Citizenship, for most, is an inheritance. We as citizens inherit the freedoms and privileges of this nation without playing in a role there creation. As such, we also inherit the liabilities of the nation without regard to personally playing a role in there creation. It's hypocritical to accept the asset of freedom but reject the liability responsibility for racial inequality.


----------



## Ernie S.

Xelor said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people should apologize? Which white people? Slavery ended 150 years ago. All the slaves and all the masters are dead.
> 
> 
> 
> The one's who have enough understanding of the "peculiar institution" and its enduring impacts to know that whites who were not slave owners, long after slavery itself was abolished, enjoyed and owe some or all their current station to the primacy that slavery and the subsequent cultural inculcation of notions of superiority established for them.
> 
> I mean really.  How else is one to construe the part of our history whereby even the most vile of while ne'er do wells, even well after slavery's end, nominally enjoyed, in the eyes of official and unofficial America, a social status as a human being above every black no matter a black person's accomplishments.  Even to this day, in the minds of some, a convicted white felon is the better of, say, a black like Dr. Charles Drew, and the only reason for that being so is the color of their skin.
Click to expand...

If you would restrict your comments to words and phrases you understand, I might actually take you more seriously. 
I repeat: Slavery has been over for 150 years. The mere fact that your great great great grandfather was a slave, does not excuse or explain shooting rival drug dealers, looting businesses and burning vehicles and property. It doesn't explain that since the 60s the black family has disintegrated, why 72% of black children are born to un-wed mothers


----------



## usmbguest5318

Ernie S. said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people should apologize? Which white people? Slavery ended 150 years ago. All the slaves and all the masters are dead.
> 
> 
> 
> The one's who have enough understanding of the "peculiar institution" and its enduring impacts to know that whites who were not slave owners, long after slavery itself was abolished, enjoyed and owe some or all their current station to the primacy that slavery and the subsequent cultural inculcation of notions of superiority established for them.
> 
> I mean really.  How else is one to construe the part of our history whereby even the most vile of while ne'er do wells, even well after slavery's end, nominally enjoyed, in the eyes of official and unofficial America, a social status as a human being above every black no matter a black person's accomplishments.  Even to this day, in the minds of some, a convicted white felon is the better of, say, a black like Dr. Charles Drew, and the only reason for that being so is the color of their skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you would restrict your comments to words and phrases you understand, I might actually take you more seriously.
> I repeat: *Slavery has been over for 150 years.* The mere fact that your great great great grandfather was a slave, does not excuse or explain shooting rival drug dealers, looting businesses and burning vehicles and property. It doesn't explain that since the 60s the black family has disintegrated, why 72% of black children are born to un-wed mothers
Click to expand...

I've already responded to that remark.  If you don't understand my reply, either ask for clarifications of specific elements of my reply or don't respond.


----------



## Ernie S.

MarcATL said:


> In time, all Confederate Flags are going to taken down, stomped on and torn assunder.
> 
> It's racist message needs to be placed in the dust bin of history once and for ever.
> 
> Good post OP.


When my avatar stops getting a reaction, I'll likely change it to something else that will piss you off, Marc.


----------



## Toro

I'd just like to apologize. 

Because I am so awesome!


----------



## IM2

Moonglow said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just a black psychological problem, it exist in all humans, some have to power to overcome it and control it, others can't and let it control them, but your inability to see the blacks as anything else but victims blinds you to the truth...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only one here with the psychological problem is you. For the past 30 odd years I have heard nothing but whites crying about being victims and that incudes you. The truth is this, without slavery, laws and policies that eliminated all completion and gave whites every advantage *your ass would not be here making the arrogant comments you make*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I would...and the only one crying is the one that feels the need to wear the victim badge....You poor guys can't seem to get over a damn thing and constantly want to whine about it.You claim to be a self made man and already retired, well dumb-ass, you seem to have made it in a society which holds da black man down...
Click to expand...


And so my experience means there is no more racism by whites. Ha! My one example shows that whitey is not holding anyone down. You have not lived my life and you don't know what I had to endure to get to where I am that you would not because of my race. I am of the belief that you do not build your treasure on earth. That means I will fight to end racism until I die or it ends before I do so. My 32 years pf work was primarily in helping people affected by racism. Helping people deal with it and helping them cope with the feelings that come with being disrespected by no class ignorant white maggots like you who could not wipe my ass, much less tell me what I am supposed to do and how I am suppose too be living.


----------



## IM2

Ernie S. said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people should apologize? Which white people? Slavery ended 150 years ago. All the slaves and all the masters are dead.
> 
> 
> 
> The one's who have enough understanding of the "peculiar institution" and its enduring impacts to know that whites who were not slave owners, long after slavery itself was abolished, enjoyed and owe some or all their current station to the primacy that slavery and the subsequent cultural inculcation of notions of superiority established for them.
> 
> I mean really.  How else is one to construe the part of our history whereby even the most vile of while ne'er do wells, even well after slavery's end, nominally enjoyed, in the eyes of official and unofficial America, a social status as a human being above every black no matter a black person's accomplishments.  Even to this day, in the minds of some, a convicted white felon is the better of, say, a black like Dr. Charles Drew, and the only reason for that being so is the color of their skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you would restrict your comments to words and phrases you understand, I might actually take you more seriously.
> I repeat: Slavery has been over for 150 years. The mere fact that your great great great grandfather was a slave, does not excuse or explain shooting rival drug dealers, looting businesses and burning vehicles and property. It doesn't explain that since the 60s the black family has disintegrated, why 72% of black children are born to un-wed mothers
Click to expand...


It also doesn't seem to explain that all of what you just said is trash.


----------



## Moonglow

IM2 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just a black psychological problem, it exist in all humans, some have to power to overcome it and control it, others can't and let it control them, but your inability to see the blacks as anything else but victims blinds you to the truth...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only one here with the psychological problem is you. For the past 30 odd years I have heard nothing but whites crying about being victims and that incudes you. The truth is this, without slavery, laws and policies that eliminated all completion and gave whites every advantage *your ass would not be here making the arrogant comments you make*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I would...and the only one crying is the one that feels the need to wear the victim badge....You poor guys can't seem to get over a damn thing and constantly want to whine about it.You claim to be a self made man and already retired, well dumb-ass, you seem to have made it in a society which holds da black man down...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And so my experience means there is no more racism by whites. Ha! My one example shows that whitey is not holding anyone down. You have not lived my life and you don't know what I had to endure to get to where I am that you would not because of my race. I am of the belief that you do not build your treasure on earth. That means I will fight to end racism until I die or it ends before I do so. My 32 years pf work was primarily in helping people affected by racism. Helping people deal with it and helping them cope with the feelings that come with being disrespected by no class ignorant white maggots like you who could not wipe my ass, much less tell me what I am supposed to do and how I am suppose too be living.
Click to expand...

Well it'll make for a good movie on Lifetime....I don't doubt your victim mentality, what I do doubt is your humanism..I could recant stories of derogatory interludes in life, but I'm not like that. I prefer to live now and not yesterday..My 40 years of work was to stay out of poverty( I liked to eat) and to live decently..I had and have no special powers or position on the planet. My wealth is what I have had to make, I have been given nothing but life from my Mother, the rest, was up to me...


----------



## blastoff

Delores Paulk said:


> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.


Well, color matters to the phony reverend Jesse Jackson, does it not?  Why else would he have described feeling relieved once he found out those footsteps behind him on a dark sidewalk belonged to a white guy and not a black guy?  He worries when a black guy is behind him but not a white guy and that says a lot IMO.


----------



## miketx

MarcATL said:


> In time, all Confederate Flags are going to taken down, stomped on and torn assunder.
> 
> It's racist message needs to be placed in the dust bin of history once and for ever.
> 
> Good post OP.


Soon, those flags will only be available on the black market.


----------



## fncceo

Reparations for slaves ...


----------



## Correll

Delores Paulk said:


> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago. ....



Sorry, I got to about here and was done.

Public discourse in this country, indeed in THE WHOLE FUCKING WORLD, has been full of black expressing their anger over slavery, and this and that for my entire adult life.


And you are acting like it is, what? 1925? 


FYI, I celebrate behavior like yours, because I believe it will help wake up White Americas to the reality that multiculturalism and attempts to heal the past, have not only failed, but in some ways have made matters WORSE.

And that we should IMMEDIATELY cease all such efforts and start taking steps to protect and advance our interests.


----------



## flacaltenn

Simple solution to hatred. Just make it illegal for anyone that's not more than 75% pure race.. Let the 25% duke it out.  Leave the rest of us out of it.. 

AS IF -- things are so rigged and unequal as to JUSTIFY hate by race -- then I demand DNA testing to DETERMINE your standing to be a whimpering racist.....


----------



## IM2

DNA tests don't prove anything. Plessy was1/8th black when the decision Plessy v Ferguson was rendered. White people simply need to begin understanding that others have opinions that are valid based upon their experiences and that this difference in experiences need to be recognized by whites.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I got to about here and was done.
> 
> Public discourse in this country, indeed in THE WHOLE FUCKING WORLD, has been full of black expressing their anger over slavery, and this and that for my entire adult life.
> 
> 
> And you are acting like it is, what? 1925?
> 
> 
> FYI, I celebrate behavior like yours, because I believe it will help wake up White Americas to the reality that multiculturalism and attempts to heal the past, have not only failed, but in some ways have made matters WORSE.
> 
> And that we should IMMEDIATELY cease all such efforts and start taking steps to protect and advance our interests.
Click to expand...


When whites are so obtuse to not see the person making these comments is a racist and reads the comments without immediately denouncing this person and what they say, then you allow such hate to continue.

.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I got to about here and was done.
> 
> Public discourse in this country, indeed in THE WHOLE FUCKING WORLD, has been full of black expressing their anger over slavery, and this and that for my entire adult life.
> 
> 
> And you are acting like it is, what? 1925?
> 
> 
> FYI, I celebrate behavior like yours, because I believe it will help wake up White Americas to the reality that multiculturalism and attempts to heal the past, have not only failed, but in some ways have made matters WORSE.
> 
> And that we should IMMEDIATELY cease all such efforts and start taking steps to protect and advance our interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When whites are so obtuse to not see the person making these comments is a racist and reads the comments without immediately denouncing this person and what they say, then you allow such hate to continue.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



I challenge you to explain what about my post was racist.

This challenge is rhetorical since I know that you cannot do it, because A. there is nothing racist about it, and B. you are stupid.

Assuming that you do as I predict and completely fail to support your insulting and asshole claim, everything I said, thus still stands.





Public discourse in this country, indeed in THE WHOLE FUCKING WORLD, has been full of black expressing their anger over slavery, and this and that for my entire adult life.


And you are acting like it is, what? 1925?


FYI, I celebrate behavior like yours, because I believe it will help wake up White Americas to the reality that multiculturalism and attempts to heal the past, have not only failed, but in some ways have made matters WORSE.

And that we should IMMEDIATELY cease all such efforts and start taking steps to protect and advance our interests.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I got to about here and was done.
> 
> Public discourse in this country, indeed in THE WHOLE FUCKING WORLD, has been full of black expressing their anger over slavery, and this and that for my entire adult life.
> 
> 
> And you are acting like it is, what? 1925?
> 
> 
> FYI, I celebrate behavior like yours, because I believe it will help wake up White Americas to the reality that multiculturalism and attempts to heal the past, have not only failed, but in some ways have made matters WORSE.
> 
> And that we should IMMEDIATELY cease all such efforts and start taking steps to protect and advance our interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When whites are so obtuse to not see the person making these comments is a racist and reads the comments without immediately denouncing this person and what they say, then you allow such hate to continue.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to explain what about my post was racist.
> 
> This challenge is rhetorical since I know that you cannot do it, because A. there is nothing racist about it, and B. you are stupid.
> 
> Assuming that you do as I predict and completely fail to support your insulting and asshole claim, everything I said, thus still stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public discourse in this country, indeed in THE WHOLE FUCKING WORLD, has been full of black expressing their anger over slavery, and this and that for my entire adult life.
> 
> 
> And you are acting like it is, what? 1925?
> 
> 
> FYI, I celebrate behavior like yours, because I believe it will help wake up White Americas to the reality that multiculturalism and attempts to heal the past, have not only failed, but in some ways have made matters WORSE.
> 
> And that we should IMMEDIATELY cease all such efforts and start taking steps to protect and advance our interests.
Click to expand...


Everything about your post was racist. Now look dumb ass yo dot want me to start posting up the illustrious history of white colonization of India, Asia, Africa and South America to shut you  up . Second the public discourse you have heard for your whole life has not been blacks expressing their anger only but slavery. Slavery is just one section. Finally wen have whir snot protected their interests? If things have gotten worse because of the recognition of multiculturalism it is because you racists refuse to accept others. So then when you look at every statement you made, we see the entire post is racist.


----------



## Mudda

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I got to about here and was done.
> 
> Public discourse in this country, indeed in THE WHOLE FUCKING WORLD, has been full of black expressing their anger over slavery, and this and that for my entire adult life.
> 
> 
> And you are acting like it is, what? 1925?
> 
> 
> FYI, I celebrate behavior like yours, because I believe it will help wake up White Americas to the reality that multiculturalism and attempts to heal the past, have not only failed, but in some ways have made matters WORSE.
> 
> And that we should IMMEDIATELY cease all such efforts and start taking steps to protect and advance our interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When whites are so obtuse to not see the person making these comments is a racist and reads the comments without immediately denouncing this person and what they say, then you allow such hate to continue.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to explain what about my post was racist.
> 
> This challenge is rhetorical since I know that you cannot do it, because A. there is nothing racist about it, and B. you are stupid.
> 
> Assuming that you do as I predict and completely fail to support your insulting and asshole claim, everything I said, thus still stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public discourse in this country, indeed in THE WHOLE FUCKING WORLD, has been full of black expressing their anger over slavery, and this and that for my entire adult life.
> 
> 
> And you are acting like it is, what? 1925?
> 
> 
> FYI, I celebrate behavior like yours, because I believe it will help wake up White Americas to the reality that multiculturalism and attempts to heal the past, have not only failed, but in some ways have made matters WORSE.
> 
> And that we should IMMEDIATELY cease all such efforts and start taking steps to protect and advance our interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything about your post was racist. Now look dumb ass yo dot want me to start posting up the illustrious history of white colonization of India, Asia, Africa and South America to shut you  up . Second the public discourse you have heard for your whole life has not been blacks expressing their anger only but slavery. Slavery is just one section. Finally wen have whir snot protected their interests? If things have gotten worse because of the recognition of multiculturalism it is because you racists refuse to accept others. So then when you look at every statement you made, we see the entire post is racist.
Click to expand...

Despite some bad things that may have happened through colonization, most places are better off and more civilized for having gone through it. Except Africa, they're still living in mud huts.

Btw, since YOU yourself never went through it, why are you so cheesed about it ALL THE FUCKING TIME! Isn't that chip on your shoulder getting a little burdensome?


----------



## ChrisL

IM2 said:


> DNA tests don't prove anything. Plessy was1/8th black when the decision Plessy v Ferguson was rendered. White people simply need to begin understanding that others have opinions that are valid based upon their experiences and that this difference in experiences need to be recognized by whites.



But you have never experienced being a slave, right?  Neither did your father or likely your grandfather.


----------



## ChrisL

I understand that anyone would be upset to learn that their race was once held as slaves, but we ALL were at one time or another.  Slavery was VERY common in the old world.  Every race of people has been "slaves" at one point in history.  Keeping the anger and hatred alive in you is not going to help you at all.  That is all there is to it.  

Get a life, get a family, get a job, and then you wouldn't have the time to dwell on things that happened 200 years ago!


----------



## ChrisL

I wonder when you will understand that your hatred and anger isn't harming anyone else!  It's harming you most of all!


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I got to about here and was done.
> 
> Public discourse in this country, indeed in THE WHOLE FUCKING WORLD, has been full of black expressing their anger over slavery, and this and that for my entire adult life.
> 
> 
> And you are acting like it is, what? 1925?
> 
> 
> FYI, I celebrate behavior like yours, because I believe it will help wake up White Americas to the reality that multiculturalism and attempts to heal the past, have not only failed, but in some ways have made matters WORSE.
> 
> And that we should IMMEDIATELY cease all such efforts and start taking steps to protect and advance our interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When whites are so obtuse to not see the person making these comments is a racist and reads the comments without immediately denouncing this person and what they say, then you allow such hate to continue.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to explain what about my post was racist.
> 
> This challenge is rhetorical since I know that you cannot do it, because A. there is nothing racist about it, and B. you are stupid.
> 
> Assuming that you do as I predict and completely fail to support your insulting and asshole claim, everything I said, thus still stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public discourse in this country, indeed in THE WHOLE FUCKING WORLD, has been full of black expressing their anger over slavery, and this and that for my entire adult life.
> 
> 
> And you are acting like it is, what? 1925?
> 
> 
> FYI, I celebrate behavior like yours, because I believe it will help wake up White Americas to the reality that multiculturalism and attempts to heal the past, have not only failed, but in some ways have made matters WORSE.
> 
> And that we should IMMEDIATELY cease all such efforts and start taking steps to protect and advance our interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything about your post was racist. Now look dumb ass yo dot want me to start posting up the illustrious history of white colonization of India, Asia, Africa and South America to shut you  up . Second the public discourse you have heard for your whole life has not been blacks expressing their anger only but slavery. Slavery is just one section. Finally wen have whir snot protected their interests? If things have gotten worse because of the recognition of multiculturalism it is because you racists refuse to accept others. So then when you look at every statement you made, we see the entire post is racist.
Click to expand...



1. Not sure how you think the colonial histories would support your position. Sure. It was bad. It was also mostly a long time ago, and still, by now, quite boring and used mostly to support current political bullshit. 

2. Nope. Plenty of angry expression about just about everything, real or imagined. 

3. Whites have not been protecting our interests as we have been supporting a system of discrimination in favor of blacks in order to make up for past disadvantage. And indeed, the very idea of discussing white interests has been taboo for generations.

4. And none of that is based on any idea that blacks are inferior, or that whites are superior. THus, not racist.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I got to about here and was done.
> 
> Public discourse in this country, indeed in THE WHOLE FUCKING WORLD, has been full of black expressing their anger over slavery, and this and that for my entire adult life.
> 
> 
> And you are acting like it is, what? 1925?
> 
> 
> FYI, I celebrate behavior like yours, because I believe it will help wake up White Americas to the reality that multiculturalism and attempts to heal the past, have not only failed, but in some ways have made matters WORSE.
> 
> And that we should IMMEDIATELY cease all such efforts and start taking steps to protect and advance our interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When whites are so obtuse to not see the person making these comments is a racist and reads the comments without immediately denouncing this person and what they say, then you allow such hate to continue.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to explain what about my post was racist.
> 
> This challenge is rhetorical since I know that you cannot do it, because A. there is nothing racist about it, and B. you are stupid.
> 
> Assuming that you do as I predict and completely fail to support your insulting and asshole claim, everything I said, thus still stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public discourse in this country, indeed in THE WHOLE FUCKING WORLD, has been full of black expressing their anger over slavery, and this and that for my entire adult life.
> 
> 
> And you are acting like it is, what? 1925?
> 
> 
> FYI, I celebrate behavior like yours, because I believe it will help wake up White Americas to the reality that multiculturalism and attempts to heal the past, have not only failed, but in some ways have made matters WORSE.
> 
> And that we should IMMEDIATELY cease all such efforts and start taking steps to protect and advance our interests.
Click to expand...


We? What makes you believe that the top 1% of wealthy white Americans feels any kinship towards you or believes that your "interests" are "theirs"?

 So please DO proceed with advancing your own "interests" instead of incessantly  bitching and moaning about "Anti White Discrimination", and the cause any losses within the marginal ranks of the white population  being favoritism shown to the Black population.

You alt right, white nationalist types present the current greatest threat to the public.

Your outrage at being forced to compete on an equal basis, without favoritism by default make you a dangerous, unhinged segment of society.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I got to about here and was done.
> 
> Public discourse in this country, indeed in THE WHOLE FUCKING WORLD, has been full of black expressing their anger over slavery, and this and that for my entire adult life.
> 
> 
> And you are acting like it is, what? 1925?
> 
> 
> FYI, I celebrate behavior like yours, because I believe it will help wake up White Americas to the reality that multiculturalism and attempts to heal the past, have not only failed, but in some ways have made matters WORSE.
> 
> And that we should IMMEDIATELY cease all such efforts and start taking steps to protect and advance our interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When whites are so obtuse to not see the person making these comments is a racist and reads the comments without immediately denouncing this person and what they say, then you allow such hate to continue.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to explain what about my post was racist.
> 
> This challenge is rhetorical since I know that you cannot do it, because A. there is nothing racist about it, and B. you are stupid.
> 
> Assuming that you do as I predict and completely fail to support your insulting and asshole claim, everything I said, thus still stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public discourse in this country, indeed in THE WHOLE FUCKING WORLD, has been full of black expressing their anger over slavery, and this and that for my entire adult life.
> 
> 
> And you are acting like it is, what? 1925?
> 
> 
> FYI, I celebrate behavior like yours, because I believe it will help wake up White Americas to the reality that multiculturalism and attempts to heal the past, have not only failed, but in some ways have made matters WORSE.
> 
> And that we should IMMEDIATELY cease all such efforts and start taking steps to protect and advance our interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We? What makes you believe that the top 1% of wealthy white Americans feels any kinship towards you or believes that your "interests" are "theirs"?
Click to expand...



Never claimed they did. 



> So please DO proceed with advancing your own "interests" instead of incessantly  bitching and moaning about "Anti White Discrimination", and the cause any losses within the marginal ranks of the white population  being favoritism shown to the Black population.



I will. With or without your approval.



> You alt right, white nationalist types present the current greatest threat to the public.



Your complete inability to understand anyone that doesn't cow tow to your ideology is noted, as being very sad and pathetic.




> Your outrage at being forced to compete on an equal basis, without favoritism by default make you a dangerous, unhinged segment of society.




Your need to lie about the current system of favoritism being shown to minorities shows that you are the dangerously unhinged segment of society.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I got to about here and was done.
> 
> Public discourse in this country, indeed in THE WHOLE FUCKING WORLD, has been full of black expressing their anger over slavery, and this and that for my entire adult life.
> 
> 
> And you are acting like it is, what? 1925?
> 
> 
> FYI, I celebrate behavior like yours, because I believe it will help wake up White Americas to the reality that multiculturalism and attempts to heal the past, have not only failed, but in some ways have made matters WORSE.
> 
> And that we should IMMEDIATELY cease all such efforts and start taking steps to protect and advance our interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When whites are so obtuse to not see the person making these comments is a racist and reads the comments without immediately denouncing this person and what they say, then you allow such hate to continue.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to explain what about my post was racist.
> 
> This challenge is rhetorical since I know that you cannot do it, because A. there is nothing racist about it, and B. you are stupid.
> 
> Assuming that you do as I predict and completely fail to support your insulting and asshole claim, everything I said, thus still stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public discourse in this country, indeed in THE WHOLE FUCKING WORLD, has been full of black expressing their anger over slavery, and this and that for my entire adult life.
> 
> 
> And you are acting like it is, what? 1925?
> 
> 
> FYI, I celebrate behavior like yours, because I believe it will help wake up White Americas to the reality that multiculturalism and attempts to heal the past, have not only failed, but in some ways have made matters WORSE.
> 
> And that we should IMMEDIATELY cease all such efforts and start taking steps to protect and advance our interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We? What makes you believe that the top 1% of wealthy white Americans feels any kinship towards you or believes that your "interests" are "theirs"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Never claimed they did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So please DO proceed with advancing your own "interests" instead of incessantly  bitching and moaning about "Anti White Discrimination", and the cause any losses within the marginal ranks of the white population  being favoritism shown to the Black population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will. With or without your approval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You alt right, white nationalist types present the current greatest threat to the public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your complete inability to understand anyone that doesn't cow tow to your ideology is noted, as being very sad and pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your outrage at being forced to compete on an equal basis, without favoritism by default make you a dangerous, unhinged segment of society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your need to lie about the current system of favoritism being shown to minorities shows that you are the dangerously unhinged segment of society.
Click to expand...


Quite the opposite, Jr. I understand varying opinions and normally respect the right of most individuals to believe as they choose. I don't expect anyone to "cater" to what my ideology is, and I sure as shit have no vested interest in yours.

I live a comfortable life because of the work that I did, not because of any flake like you being "victimized" in ordet to "reward" me.

What I DO NOT respect or have tolerance for are incessantly whiny, weak men like you who are angry at an entire group of people over what are likely your own shortcomings, and in most cases have never experienced real discrimination in its worst form.

So save your words. I do not have a shred of empathy for your failures.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I got to about here and was done.
> 
> Public discourse in this country, indeed in THE WHOLE FUCKING WORLD, has been full of black expressing their anger over slavery, and this and that for my entire adult life.
> 
> 
> And you are acting like it is, what? 1925?
> 
> 
> FYI, I celebrate behavior like yours, because I believe it will help wake up White Americas to the reality that multiculturalism and attempts to heal the past, have not only failed, but in some ways have made matters WORSE.
> 
> And that we should IMMEDIATELY cease all such efforts and start taking steps to protect and advance our interests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When whites are so obtuse to not see the person making these comments is a racist and reads the comments without immediately denouncing this person and what they say, then you allow such hate to continue.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to explain what about my post was racist.
> 
> This challenge is rhetorical since I know that you cannot do it, because A. there is nothing racist about it, and B. you are stupid.
> 
> Assuming that you do as I predict and completely fail to support your insulting and asshole claim, everything I said, thus still stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public discourse in this country, indeed in THE WHOLE FUCKING WORLD, has been full of black expressing their anger over slavery, and this and that for my entire adult life.
> 
> 
> And you are acting like it is, what? 1925?
> 
> 
> FYI, I celebrate behavior like yours, because I believe it will help wake up White Americas to the reality that multiculturalism and attempts to heal the past, have not only failed, but in some ways have made matters WORSE.
> 
> And that we should IMMEDIATELY cease all such efforts and start taking steps to protect and advance our interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We? What makes you believe that the top 1% of wealthy white Americans feels any kinship towards you or believes that your "interests" are "theirs"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Never claimed they did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So please DO proceed with advancing your own "interests" instead of incessantly  bitching and moaning about "Anti White Discrimination", and the cause any losses within the marginal ranks of the white population  being favoritism shown to the Black population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will. With or without your approval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You alt right, white nationalist types present the current greatest threat to the public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your complete inability to understand anyone that doesn't cow tow to your ideology is noted, as being very sad and pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your outrage at being forced to compete on an equal basis, without favoritism by default make you a dangerous, unhinged segment of society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your need to lie about the current system of favoritism being shown to minorities shows that you are the dangerously unhinged segment of society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quite the opposite, Jr. I understand varying opinions and normally respect the right of most individuals to believe as they choose. I live a comfortable life because of the work that I did, not because of any flake like you being "victimized."
> 
> What I DO NOT respect or have tolerance for are incessantly whiny, weak men like you who are angry at an entire group of people over what are likely your own shortcomings, and in most cases have never experienced real discrimination in its worst form.
> 
> So save your words. I do not have a shred of empathy for your failures.
Click to expand...



YOur behavior here makes your claims highly dubious. 


YOur assumptions about my life mean less than nothing to me.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When whites are so obtuse to not see the person making these comments is a racist and reads the comments without immediately denouncing this person and what they say, then you allow such hate to continue.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to explain what about my post was racist.
> 
> This challenge is rhetorical since I know that you cannot do it, because A. there is nothing racist about it, and B. you are stupid.
> 
> Assuming that you do as I predict and completely fail to support your insulting and asshole claim, everything I said, thus still stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public discourse in this country, indeed in THE WHOLE FUCKING WORLD, has been full of black expressing their anger over slavery, and this and that for my entire adult life.
> 
> 
> And you are acting like it is, what? 1925?
> 
> 
> FYI, I celebrate behavior like yours, because I believe it will help wake up White Americas to the reality that multiculturalism and attempts to heal the past, have not only failed, but in some ways have made matters WORSE.
> 
> And that we should IMMEDIATELY cease all such efforts and start taking steps to protect and advance our interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We? What makes you believe that the top 1% of wealthy white Americans feels any kinship towards you or believes that your "interests" are "theirs"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Never claimed they did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So please DO proceed with advancing your own "interests" instead of incessantly  bitching and moaning about "Anti White Discrimination", and the cause any losses within the marginal ranks of the white population  being favoritism shown to the Black population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will. With or without your approval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You alt right, white nationalist types present the current greatest threat to the public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your complete inability to understand anyone that doesn't cow tow to your ideology is noted, as being very sad and pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your outrage at being forced to compete on an equal basis, without favoritism by default make you a dangerous, unhinged segment of society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your need to lie about the current system of favoritism being shown to minorities shows that you are the dangerously unhinged segment of society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quite the opposite, Jr. I understand varying opinions and normally respect the right of most individuals to believe as they choose. I live a comfortable life because of the work that I did, not because of any flake like you being "victimized."
> 
> What I DO NOT respect or have tolerance for are incessantly whiny, weak men like you who are angry at an entire group of people over what are likely your own shortcomings, and in most cases have never experienced real discrimination in its worst form.
> 
> So save your words. I do not have a shred of empathy for your failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOur behavior here makes your claims highly dubious.
> 
> 
> YOur assumptions about my life mean less than nothing to me.
Click to expand...


Im not making any claims here, you fool. Where have you seen me whining like you about being discriminated against?

And if my "assumptions" mean nothing, why do you insist on responding to my every word?

No self control?


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to explain what about my post was racist.
> 
> This challenge is rhetorical since I know that you cannot do it, because A. there is nothing racist about it, and B. you are stupid.
> 
> Assuming that you do as I predict and completely fail to support your insulting and asshole claim, everything I said, thus still stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public discourse in this country, indeed in THE WHOLE FUCKING WORLD, has been full of black expressing their anger over slavery, and this and that for my entire adult life.
> 
> 
> And you are acting like it is, what? 1925?
> 
> 
> FYI, I celebrate behavior like yours, because I believe it will help wake up White Americas to the reality that multiculturalism and attempts to heal the past, have not only failed, but in some ways have made matters WORSE.
> 
> And that we should IMMEDIATELY cease all such efforts and start taking steps to protect and advance our interests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We? What makes you believe that the top 1% of wealthy white Americans feels any kinship towards you or believes that your "interests" are "theirs"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Never claimed they did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So please DO proceed with advancing your own "interests" instead of incessantly  bitching and moaning about "Anti White Discrimination", and the cause any losses within the marginal ranks of the white population  being favoritism shown to the Black population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will. With or without your approval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You alt right, white nationalist types present the current greatest threat to the public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your complete inability to understand anyone that doesn't cow tow to your ideology is noted, as being very sad and pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your outrage at being forced to compete on an equal basis, without favoritism by default make you a dangerous, unhinged segment of society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your need to lie about the current system of favoritism being shown to minorities shows that you are the dangerously unhinged segment of society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quite the opposite, Jr. I understand varying opinions and normally respect the right of most individuals to believe as they choose. I live a comfortable life because of the work that I did, not because of any flake like you being "victimized."
> 
> What I DO NOT respect or have tolerance for are incessantly whiny, weak men like you who are angry at an entire group of people over what are likely your own shortcomings, and in most cases have never experienced real discrimination in its worst form.
> 
> So save your words. I do not have a shred of empathy for your failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOur behavior here makes your claims highly dubious.
> 
> 
> YOur assumptions about my life mean less than nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im not making any claims here, you fool. Where have you seen me whining like you about being discriminated against?
> 
> And if my "assumptions" mean nothing, why do you insist on responding to my every word?
> 
> No self control?
Click to expand...



You claimed to be respectful of others believing as they choose. That was a claim. I find it hard to believe I have to explain that to you.

Your claim, in light of your behavior here is highly dubious.




My reasons for being here are not relevant to our discussion.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I got to about here and was done.
> 
> Public discourse in this country, indeed in THE WHOLE FUCKING WORLD, has been full of black expressing their anger over slavery, and this and that for my entire adult life.
> 
> 
> And you are acting like it is, what? 1925?
> 
> 
> FYI, I celebrate behavior like yours, because I believe it will help wake up White Americas to the reality that multiculturalism and attempts to heal the past, have not only failed, but in some ways have made matters WORSE.
> 
> And that we should IMMEDIATELY cease all such efforts and start taking steps to protect and advance our interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When whites are so obtuse to not see the person making these comments is a racist and reads the comments without immediately denouncing this person and what they say, then you allow such hate to continue.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to explain what about my post was racist.
> 
> This challenge is rhetorical since I know that you cannot do it, because A. there is nothing racist about it, and B. you are stupid.
> 
> Assuming that you do as I predict and completely fail to support your insulting and asshole claim, everything I said, thus still stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public discourse in this country, indeed in THE WHOLE FUCKING WORLD, has been full of black expressing their anger over slavery, and this and that for my entire adult life.
> 
> 
> And you are acting like it is, what? 1925?
> 
> 
> FYI, I celebrate behavior like yours, because I believe it will help wake up White Americas to the reality that multiculturalism and attempts to heal the past, have not only failed, but in some ways have made matters WORSE.
> 
> And that we should IMMEDIATELY cease all such efforts and start taking steps to protect and advance our interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything about your post was racist. Now look dumb ass yo dot want me to start posting up the illustrious history of white colonization of India, Asia, Africa and South America to shut you  up . Second the public discourse you have heard for your whole life has not been blacks expressing their anger only but slavery. Slavery is just one section. Finally wen have whir snot protected their interests? If things have gotten worse because of the recognition of multiculturalism it is because you racists refuse to accept others. So then when you look at every statement you made, we see the entire post is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Not sure how you think the colonial histories would support your position. Sure. It was bad. It was also mostly a long time ago, and still, by now, quite boring and used mostly to support current political bullshit.
> 
> 2. Nope. Plenty of angry expression about just about everything, real or imagined.
> 
> 3. Whites have not been protecting our interests as we have been supporting a system of discrimination in favor of blacks in order to make up for past disadvantage. And indeed, the very idea of discussing white interests has been taboo for generations.
> 
> 4. And none of that is based on any idea that blacks are inferior, or that whites are superior. THus, not racist.
Click to expand...


There has not been any supporting a system of discrimination in favor of anyone, most certainly not whites.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I got to about here and was done.
> 
> Public discourse in this country, indeed in THE WHOLE FUCKING WORLD, has been full of black expressing their anger over slavery, and this and that for my entire adult life.
> 
> 
> And you are acting like it is, what? 1925?
> 
> 
> FYI, I celebrate behavior like yours, because I believe it will help wake up White Americas to the reality that multiculturalism and attempts to heal the past, have not only failed, but in some ways have made matters WORSE.
> 
> And that we should IMMEDIATELY cease all such efforts and start taking steps to protect and advance our interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When whites are so obtuse to not see the person making these comments is a racist and reads the comments without immediately denouncing this person and what they say, then you allow such hate to continue.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to explain what about my post was racist.
> 
> This challenge is rhetorical since I know that you cannot do it, because A. there is nothing racist about it, and B. you are stupid.
> 
> Assuming that you do as I predict and completely fail to support your insulting and asshole claim, everything I said, thus still stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public discourse in this country, indeed in THE WHOLE FUCKING WORLD, has been full of black expressing their anger over slavery, and this and that for my entire adult life.
> 
> 
> And you are acting like it is, what? 1925?
> 
> 
> FYI, I celebrate behavior like yours, because I believe it will help wake up White Americas to the reality that multiculturalism and attempts to heal the past, have not only failed, but in some ways have made matters WORSE.
> 
> And that we should IMMEDIATELY cease all such efforts and start taking steps to protect and advance our interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We? What makes you believe that the top 1% of wealthy white Americans feels any kinship towards you or believes that your "interests" are "theirs"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Never claimed they did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So please DO proceed with advancing your own "interests" instead of incessantly  bitching and moaning about "Anti White Discrimination", and the cause any losses within the marginal ranks of the white population  being favoritism shown to the Black population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will. With or without your approval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You alt right, white nationalist types present the current greatest threat to the public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your complete inability to understand anyone that doesn't cow tow to your ideology is noted, as being very sad and pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your outrage at being forced to compete on an equal basis, without favoritism by default make you a dangerous, unhinged segment of society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your need to lie about the current system of favoritism being shown to minorities shows that you are the dangerously unhinged segment of society.
Click to expand...


That favoritism does not exist.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I got to about here and was done.
> 
> Public discourse in this country, indeed in THE WHOLE FUCKING WORLD, has been full of black expressing their anger over slavery, and this and that for my entire adult life.
> 
> 
> And you are acting like it is, what? 1925?
> 
> 
> FYI, I celebrate behavior like yours, because I believe it will help wake up White Americas to the reality that multiculturalism and attempts to heal the past, have not only failed, but in some ways have made matters WORSE.
> 
> And that we should IMMEDIATELY cease all such efforts and start taking steps to protect and advance our interests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When whites are so obtuse to not see the person making these comments is a racist and reads the comments without immediately denouncing this person and what they say, then you allow such hate to continue.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to explain what about my post was racist.
> 
> This challenge is rhetorical since I know that you cannot do it, because A. there is nothing racist about it, and B. you are stupid.
> 
> Assuming that you do as I predict and completely fail to support your insulting and asshole claim, everything I said, thus still stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public discourse in this country, indeed in THE WHOLE FUCKING WORLD, has been full of black expressing their anger over slavery, and this and that for my entire adult life.
> 
> 
> And you are acting like it is, what? 1925?
> 
> 
> FYI, I celebrate behavior like yours, because I believe it will help wake up White Americas to the reality that multiculturalism and attempts to heal the past, have not only failed, but in some ways have made matters WORSE.
> 
> And that we should IMMEDIATELY cease all such efforts and start taking steps to protect and advance our interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything about your post was racist. Now look dumb ass yo dot want me to start posting up the illustrious history of white colonization of India, Asia, Africa and South America to shut you  up . Second the public discourse you have heard for your whole life has not been blacks expressing their anger only but slavery. Slavery is just one section. Finally wen have whir snot protected their interests? If things have gotten worse because of the recognition of multiculturalism it is because you racists refuse to accept others. So then when you look at every statement you made, we see the entire post is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Not sure how you think the colonial histories would support your position. Sure. It was bad. It was also mostly a long time ago, and still, by now, quite boring and used mostly to support current political bullshit.
> 
> 2. Nope. Plenty of angry expression about just about everything, real or imagined.
> 
> 3. Whites have not been protecting our interests as we have been supporting a system of discrimination in favor of blacks in order to make up for past disadvantage. And indeed, the very idea of discussing white interests has been taboo for generations.
> 
> 4. And none of that is based on any idea that blacks are inferior, or that whites are superior. THus, not racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has not been any supporting a system of discrimination in favor of anyone, most certainly not whites.
Click to expand...



There has been bi-partisan support of discrimination in favor of blacks for generations.

 I LOVE that you lie about this. I want you to keep lying about that.


Whites, cons AND libs need to wake up to the monster they have created.


Even stupid old whites like the lefty gay in in this video. Who is so dumbfounded when confronted by a lefty like you.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We? What makes you believe that the top 1% of wealthy white Americans feels any kinship towards you or believes that your "interests" are "theirs"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never claimed they did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So please DO proceed with advancing your own "interests" instead of incessantly  bitching and moaning about "Anti White Discrimination", and the cause any losses within the marginal ranks of the white population  being favoritism shown to the Black population.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will. With or without your approval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You alt right, white nationalist types present the current greatest threat to the public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your complete inability to understand anyone that doesn't cow tow to your ideology is noted, as being very sad and pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your outrage at being forced to compete on an equal basis, without favoritism by default make you a dangerous, unhinged segment of society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your need to lie about the current system of favoritism being shown to minorities shows that you are the dangerously unhinged segment of society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quite the opposite, Jr. I understand varying opinions and normally respect the right of most individuals to believe as they choose. I live a comfortable life because of the work that I did, not because of any flake like you being "victimized."
> 
> What I DO NOT respect or have tolerance for are incessantly whiny, weak men like you who are angry at an entire group of people over what are likely your own shortcomings, and in most cases have never experienced real discrimination in its worst form.
> 
> So save your words. I do not have a shred of empathy for your failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOur behavior here makes your claims highly dubious.
> 
> 
> YOur assumptions about my life mean less than nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im not making any claims here, you fool. Where have you seen me whining like you about being discriminated against?
> 
> And if my "assumptions" mean nothing, why do you insist on responding to my every word?
> 
> No self control?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed to be respectful of others believing as they choose. That was a claim. I find it hard to believe I have to explain that to you.
> 
> Your claim, in light of your behavior here is highly dubious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My reasons for being here are not relevant to our discussion.
Click to expand...

 
You get what you put out there. Deal with it.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When whites are so obtuse to not see the person making these comments is a racist and reads the comments without immediately denouncing this person and what they say, then you allow such hate to continue.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to explain what about my post was racist.
> 
> This challenge is rhetorical since I know that you cannot do it, because A. there is nothing racist about it, and B. you are stupid.
> 
> Assuming that you do as I predict and completely fail to support your insulting and asshole claim, everything I said, thus still stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public discourse in this country, indeed in THE WHOLE FUCKING WORLD, has been full of black expressing their anger over slavery, and this and that for my entire adult life.
> 
> 
> And you are acting like it is, what? 1925?
> 
> 
> FYI, I celebrate behavior like yours, because I believe it will help wake up White Americas to the reality that multiculturalism and attempts to heal the past, have not only failed, but in some ways have made matters WORSE.
> 
> And that we should IMMEDIATELY cease all such efforts and start taking steps to protect and advance our interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything about your post was racist. Now look dumb ass yo dot want me to start posting up the illustrious history of white colonization of India, Asia, Africa and South America to shut you  up . Second the public discourse you have heard for your whole life has not been blacks expressing their anger only but slavery. Slavery is just one section. Finally wen have whir snot protected their interests? If things have gotten worse because of the recognition of multiculturalism it is because you racists refuse to accept others. So then when you look at every statement you made, we see the entire post is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Not sure how you think the colonial histories would support your position. Sure. It was bad. It was also mostly a long time ago, and still, by now, quite boring and used mostly to support current political bullshit.
> 
> 2. Nope. Plenty of angry expression about just about everything, real or imagined.
> 
> 3. Whites have not been protecting our interests as we have been supporting a system of discrimination in favor of blacks in order to make up for past disadvantage. And indeed, the very idea of discussing white interests has been taboo for generations.
> 
> 4. And none of that is based on any idea that blacks are inferior, or that whites are superior. THus, not racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has not been any supporting a system of discrimination in favor of anyone, most certainly not whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There has been bi-partisan support of discrimination in favor of blacks for generations.
> 
> I LOVE that you lie about this. I want you to keep lying about that.
> 
> 
> Whites, cons AND libs need to wake up to the monster they have created.
> 
> 
> Even stupid old whites like the lefty gay in in this video. Who is so dumbfounded when confronted by a lefty like you.
Click to expand...


There has been no discrimination in favor of blacks. What there has been are attempts at equal opportunity whites like you call discrimination.

You cannot produce one policy that was written and enacted that discriminates against whites.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never claimed they did.
> 
> I will. With or without your approval.
> 
> Your complete inability to understand anyone that doesn't cow tow to your ideology is noted, as being very sad and pathetic.
> 
> 
> Your need to lie about the current system of favoritism being shown to minorities shows that you are the dangerously unhinged segment of society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the opposite, Jr. I understand varying opinions and normally respect the right of most individuals to believe as they choose. I live a comfortable life because of the work that I did, not because of any flake like you being "victimized."
> 
> What I DO NOT respect or have tolerance for are incessantly whiny, weak men like you who are angry at an entire group of people over what are likely your own shortcomings, and in most cases have never experienced real discrimination in its worst form.
> 
> So save your words. I do not have a shred of empathy for your failures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOur behavior here makes your claims highly dubious.
> 
> 
> YOur assumptions about my life mean less than nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im not making any claims here, you fool. Where have you seen me whining like you about being discriminated against?
> 
> And if my "assumptions" mean nothing, why do you insist on responding to my every word?
> 
> No self control?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed to be respectful of others believing as they choose. That was a claim. I find it hard to believe I have to explain that to you.
> 
> Your claim, in light of your behavior here is highly dubious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My reasons for being here are not relevant to our discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get what you put out there. Deal with it.
Click to expand...



NOpe. NOthing I said deserves your rudeness or false accusations. 

YOu are the bad guy here.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> There has been no discrimination in favor of blacks. What there has been are attempts at equal opportunity whites like you call discrimination.
> 
> You cannot produce one policy that was written and enacted that discriminates against whites.


Even NPR thinks so:


> The majority opinion explicitly does not reverse the court's 2003 decision upholding the right of colleges and universities to use race as one of several factors in achieving a diverse student body.


Supreme Court Rules on Race and Schools

The rule started out with NOT allowing institutions to use race to decide who gets accepted. Obviously blacks weren't well-represented in too many places other than gangs and prisons, so the court changed the rules. Naturally, since the law applies to legal institutions, like colleges (where whites are well represented), and since it's generally the blacks that want integration, not the whites, it is inherently a pro-black rule.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to explain what about my post was racist.
> 
> This challenge is rhetorical since I know that you cannot do it, because A. there is nothing racist about it, and B. you are stupid.
> 
> Assuming that you do as I predict and completely fail to support your insulting and asshole claim, everything I said, thus still stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Public discourse in this country, indeed in THE WHOLE FUCKING WORLD, has been full of black expressing their anger over slavery, and this and that for my entire adult life.
> 
> 
> And you are acting like it is, what? 1925?
> 
> 
> FYI, I celebrate behavior like yours, because I believe it will help wake up White Americas to the reality that multiculturalism and attempts to heal the past, have not only failed, but in some ways have made matters WORSE.
> 
> And that we should IMMEDIATELY cease all such efforts and start taking steps to protect and advance our interests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything about your post was racist. Now look dumb ass yo dot want me to start posting up the illustrious history of white colonization of India, Asia, Africa and South America to shut you  up . Second the public discourse you have heard for your whole life has not been blacks expressing their anger only but slavery. Slavery is just one section. Finally wen have whir snot protected their interests? If things have gotten worse because of the recognition of multiculturalism it is because you racists refuse to accept others. So then when you look at every statement you made, we see the entire post is racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Not sure how you think the colonial histories would support your position. Sure. It was bad. It was also mostly a long time ago, and still, by now, quite boring and used mostly to support current political bullshit.
> 
> 2. Nope. Plenty of angry expression about just about everything, real or imagined.
> 
> 3. Whites have not been protecting our interests as we have been supporting a system of discrimination in favor of blacks in order to make up for past disadvantage. And indeed, the very idea of discussing white interests has been taboo for generations.
> 
> 4. And none of that is based on any idea that blacks are inferior, or that whites are superior. THus, not racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has not been any supporting a system of discrimination in favor of anyone, most certainly not whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There has been bi-partisan support of discrimination in favor of blacks for generations.
> 
> I LOVE that you lie about this. I want you to keep lying about that.
> 
> 
> Whites, cons AND libs need to wake up to the monster they have created.
> 
> 
> Even stupid old whites like the lefty gay in in this video. Who is so dumbfounded when confronted by a lefty like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been no discrimination in favor of blacks. What there has been are attempts at equal opportunity whites like you call discrimination.
> 
> You cannot produce one policy that was written and enacted that discriminates against whites.
Click to expand...



YOur absurd denial of reality is noted and laughed at.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has been no discrimination in favor of blacks. What there has been are attempts at equal opportunity whites like you call discrimination.
> 
> You cannot produce one policy that was written and enacted that discriminates against whites.
> 
> 
> 
> Even NPR thinks so:
> 
> 
> 
> The majority opinion explicitly does not reverse the court's 2003 decision upholding the right of colleges and universities to use race as one of several factors in achieving a diverse student body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Supreme Court Rules on Race and Schools
> 
> The rule started out with NOT allowing institutions to use race to decide who gets accepted. Obviously blacks weren't well-represented in too many places other than gangs and prisons, so the court changed the rules. Naturally, since the law applies to legal institutions, like colleges (where whites are well represented), and since it's generally the blacks that want integration, not the whites, it is inherently a pro-black rule.
Click to expand...


All I can say is  you white boys need to learn how to read.

The majority opinion explicitly does not reverse the court's 2003 decision upholding the right of colleges and universities to use race *as one of several factors* in achieving a diverse student body

One of several factors.  But whites used race to deny blacks and everyone else not white from entering schools for about 2 centuries so this whining about use of race as a criteria coming from whites is a joke.

.Number 1 :  The Supreme Court issued a series of far-reaching split decisions Thursday,* limiting the use of race to assign public school enrollment*

Supreme Court Rules on Race and Schools

The use of race was limited.  Learn to read.
.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything about your post was racist. Now look dumb ass yo dot want me to start posting up the illustrious history of white colonization of India, Asia, Africa and South America to shut you  up . Second the public discourse you have heard for your whole life has not been blacks expressing their anger only but slavery. Slavery is just one section. Finally wen have whir snot protected their interests? If things have gotten worse because of the recognition of multiculturalism it is because you racists refuse to accept others. So then when you look at every statement you made, we see the entire post is racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Not sure how you think the colonial histories would support your position. Sure. It was bad. It was also mostly a long time ago, and still, by now, quite boring and used mostly to support current political bullshit.
> 
> 2. Nope. Plenty of angry expression about just about everything, real or imagined.
> 
> 3. Whites have not been protecting our interests as we have been supporting a system of discrimination in favor of blacks in order to make up for past disadvantage. And indeed, the very idea of discussing white interests has been taboo for generations.
> 
> 4. And none of that is based on any idea that blacks are inferior, or that whites are superior. THus, not racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has not been any supporting a system of discrimination in favor of anyone, most certainly not whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There has been bi-partisan support of discrimination in favor of blacks for generations.
> 
> I LOVE that you lie about this. I want you to keep lying about that.
> 
> 
> Whites, cons AND libs need to wake up to the monster they have created.
> 
> 
> Even stupid old whites like the lefty gay in in this video. Who is so dumbfounded when confronted by a lefty like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been no discrimination in favor of blacks. What there has been are attempts at equal opportunity whites like you call discrimination.
> 
> You cannot produce one policy that was written and enacted that discriminates against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOur absurd denial of reality is noted and laughed at.
Click to expand...


Laugh all you want but you can't produce an anti white discriminatory law or policy.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has been no discrimination in favor of blacks. What there has been are attempts at equal opportunity whites like you call discrimination.
> 
> You cannot produce one policy that was written and enacted that discriminates against whites.
> 
> 
> 
> Even NPR thinks so:
> 
> 
> 
> The majority opinion explicitly does not reverse the court's 2003 decision upholding the right of colleges and universities to use race as one of several factors in achieving a diverse student body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Supreme Court Rules on Race and Schools
> 
> The rule started out with NOT allowing institutions to use race to decide who gets accepted. Obviously blacks weren't well-represented in too many places other than gangs and prisons, so the court changed the rules. Naturally, since the law applies to legal institutions, like colleges (where whites are well represented), and since it's generally the blacks that want integration, not the whites, it is inherently a pro-black rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I can say is  you white boys need to learn how to read.
> 
> The majority opinion explicitly does not reverse the court's 2003 decision upholding the right of colleges and universities to use race *as one of several factors* in achieving a diverse student body
Click to expand...

In other words, they can at the very least use it as a tiebreaker to discriminate against whites.





> One of several factors.  But whites used race to deny blacks and everyone else not white from entering schools for about 2 centuries so this whining about use of race as a criteria coming from whites is a joke.


No whining. Just telling you that you're wrong and don't know the law. Typical for blacks.





> .Number 1 :  The Supreme Court issued a series of far-reaching split decisions Thursday,* limiting the use of race to assign public school enrollment*
> 
> Supreme Court Rules on Race and Schools
> 
> The use of race was limited.  Learn to read.
> .


I already can. "Limited" doesn't mean nonexistent.



> and it leaves public school systems with a limited arsenal to maintain racial diversity



Limited policies is not the same as no policies.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the opposite, Jr. I understand varying opinions and normally respect the right of most individuals to believe as they choose. I live a comfortable life because of the work that I did, not because of any flake like you being "victimized."
> 
> What I DO NOT respect or have tolerance for are incessantly whiny, weak men like you who are angry at an entire group of people over what are likely your own shortcomings, and in most cases have never experienced real discrimination in its worst form.
> 
> So save your words. I do not have a shred of empathy for your failures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOur behavior here makes your claims highly dubious.
> 
> 
> YOur assumptions about my life mean less than nothing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im not making any claims here, you fool. Where have you seen me whining like you about being discriminated against?
> 
> And if my "assumptions" mean nothing, why do you insist on responding to my every word?
> 
> No self control?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed to be respectful of others believing as they choose. That was a claim. I find it hard to believe I have to explain that to you.
> 
> Your claim, in light of your behavior here is highly dubious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My reasons for being here are not relevant to our discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get what you put out there. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOpe. NOthing I said deserves your rudeness or false accusations.
> 
> YOu are the bad guy here.
Click to expand...


There were no false accusations on my part. It is not my problem that your fragile feelings are so easily wounded by a complete stranger.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Not sure how you think the colonial histories would support your position. Sure. It was bad. It was also mostly a long time ago, and still, by now, quite boring and used mostly to support current political bullshit.
> 
> 2. Nope. Plenty of angry expression about just about everything, real or imagined.
> 
> 3. Whites have not been protecting our interests as we have been supporting a system of discrimination in favor of blacks in order to make up for past disadvantage. And indeed, the very idea of discussing white interests has been taboo for generations.
> 
> 4. And none of that is based on any idea that blacks are inferior, or that whites are superior. THus, not racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been any supporting a system of discrimination in favor of anyone, most certainly not whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There has been bi-partisan support of discrimination in favor of blacks for generations.
> 
> I LOVE that you lie about this. I want you to keep lying about that.
> 
> 
> Whites, cons AND libs need to wake up to the monster they have created.
> 
> 
> Even stupid old whites like the lefty gay in in this video. Who is so dumbfounded when confronted by a lefty like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been no discrimination in favor of blacks. What there has been are attempts at equal opportunity whites like you call discrimination.
> 
> You cannot produce one policy that was written and enacted that discriminates against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOur absurd denial of reality is noted and laughed at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laugh all you want but you can't produce an anti white discriminatory law or policy.
Click to expand...




YOur pretense of ignorance of the last 60-70 years is not credible.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything about your post was racist. Now look dumb ass yo dot want me to start posting up the illustrious history of white colonization of India, Asia, Africa and South America to shut you  up . Second the public discourse you have heard for your whole life has not been blacks expressing their anger only but slavery. Slavery is just one section. Finally wen have whir snot protected their interests? If things have gotten worse because of the recognition of multiculturalism it is because you racists refuse to accept others. So then when you look at every statement you made, we see the entire post is racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Not sure how you think the colonial histories would support your position. Sure. It was bad. It was also mostly a long time ago, and still, by now, quite boring and used mostly to support current political bullshit.
> 
> 2. Nope. Plenty of angry expression about just about everything, real or imagined.
> 
> 3. Whites have not been protecting our interests as we have been supporting a system of discrimination in favor of blacks in order to make up for past disadvantage. And indeed, the very idea of discussing white interests has been taboo for generations.
> 
> 4. And none of that is based on any idea that blacks are inferior, or that whites are superior. THus, not racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has not been any supporting a system of discrimination in favor of anyone, most certainly not whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There has been bi-partisan support of discrimination in favor of blacks for generations.
> 
> I LOVE that you lie about this. I want you to keep lying about that.
> 
> 
> Whites, cons AND libs need to wake up to the monster they have created.
> 
> 
> Even stupid old whites like the lefty gay in in this video. Who is so dumbfounded when confronted by a lefty like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been no discrimination in favor of blacks. What there has been are attempts at equal opportunity whites like you call discrimination.
> 
> You cannot produce one policy that was written and enacted that discriminates against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOur absurd denial of reality is noted and laughed at.
Click to expand...

Then name a law or policy that specifically discriminates against white people and favors blacks? 

Alternative facts and your imagination do not count.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has been no discrimination in favor of blacks. What there has been are attempts at equal opportunity whites like you call discrimination.
> 
> You cannot produce one policy that was written and enacted that discriminates against whites.
> 
> 
> 
> Even NPR thinks so:
> 
> 
> 
> The majority opinion explicitly does not reverse the court's 2003 decision upholding the right of colleges and universities to use race as one of several factors in achieving a diverse student body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Supreme Court Rules on Race and Schools
> 
> The rule started out with NOT allowing institutions to use race to decide who gets accepted. Obviously blacks weren't well-represented in too many places other than gangs and prisons, so the court changed the rules. Naturally, since the law applies to legal institutions, like colleges (where whites are well represented), and since it's generally the blacks that want integration, not the whites, it is inherently a pro-black rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I can say is  you white boys need to learn how to read.
> 
> The majority opinion explicitly does not reverse the court's 2003 decision upholding the right of colleges and universities to use race *as one of several factors* in achieving a diverse student body
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, they can at the very least use it as a tiebreaker to discriminate against whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of several factors.  But whites used race to deny blacks and everyone else not white from entering schools for about 2 centuries so this whining about use of race as a criteria coming from whites is a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No whining. Just telling you that you're wrong and don't know the law. Typical for blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Number 1 :  The Supreme Court issued a series of far-reaching split decisions Thursday,* limiting the use of race to assign public school enrollment*
> 
> Supreme Court Rules on Race and Schools
> 
> The use of race was limited.  Learn to read.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already can. "Limited" doesn't mean nonexistent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it leaves public school systems with a limited arsenal to maintain racial diversity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Limited policies is not the same as no policies.
Click to expand...


Since whites have used race to determine everything I don't care about your sniveling, whiny garbage used to present a strawman built on false equivalences..


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOur behavior here makes your claims highly dubious.
> 
> 
> YOur assumptions about my life mean less than nothing to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not making any claims here, you fool. Where have you seen me whining like you about being discriminated against?
> 
> And if my "assumptions" mean nothing, why do you insist on responding to my every word?
> 
> No self control?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed to be respectful of others believing as they choose. That was a claim. I find it hard to believe I have to explain that to you.
> 
> Your claim, in light of your behavior here is highly dubious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My reasons for being here are not relevant to our discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get what you put out there. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> NOpe. NOthing I said deserves your rudeness or false accusations.
> 
> YOu are the bad guy here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were no false accusations on my part. It is not my problem that your fragile feelings are so easily wounded by a complete stranger.
Click to expand...



You have repeatedly made false accusations.


Your pretense that there is something wrong with ME, that I call you on your rudeness is the Logical Fallacy of Proof by Ridicule and thus you point is invalid, you are wrong and you are dishonest.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has been no discrimination in favor of blacks. What there has been are attempts at equal opportunity whites like you call discrimination.
> 
> You cannot produce one policy that was written and enacted that discriminates against whites.
> 
> 
> 
> Even NPR thinks so:
> 
> 
> 
> The majority opinion explicitly does not reverse the court's 2003 decision upholding the right of colleges and universities to use race as one of several factors in achieving a diverse student body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Supreme Court Rules on Race and Schools
> 
> The rule started out with NOT allowing institutions to use race to decide who gets accepted. Obviously blacks weren't well-represented in too many places other than gangs and prisons, so the court changed the rules. Naturally, since the law applies to legal institutions, like colleges (where whites are well represented), and since it's generally the blacks that want integration, not the whites, it is inherently a pro-black rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I can say is  you white boys need to learn how to read.
> 
> The majority opinion explicitly does not reverse the court's 2003 decision upholding the right of colleges and universities to use race *as one of several factors* in achieving a diverse student body
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, they can at the very least use it as a tiebreaker to discriminate against whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of several factors.  But whites used race to deny blacks and everyone else not white from entering schools for about 2 centuries so this whining about use of race as a criteria coming from whites is a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No whining. Just telling you that you're wrong and don't know the law. Typical for blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Number 1 :  The Supreme Court issued a series of far-reaching split decisions Thursday,* limiting the use of race to assign public school enrollment*
> 
> Supreme Court Rules on Race and Schools
> 
> The use of race was limited.  Learn to read.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already can. "Limited" doesn't mean nonexistent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it leaves public school systems with a limited arsenal to maintain racial diversity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Limited policies is not the same as no policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since whites have used race to determine everything I don't care about your sniveling, whiny garbage used to present a strawman built on false equivalences..
Click to expand...

I know you don't care about the facts. Negroes and their liberal supports often like to make "factual" statements and then turn around and say they don't care about history once the REAL facts are brought to their attention.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Not sure how you think the colonial histories would support your position. Sure. It was bad. It was also mostly a long time ago, and still, by now, quite boring and used mostly to support current political bullshit.
> 
> 2. Nope. Plenty of angry expression about just about everything, real or imagined.
> 
> 3. Whites have not been protecting our interests as we have been supporting a system of discrimination in favor of blacks in order to make up for past disadvantage. And indeed, the very idea of discussing white interests has been taboo for generations.
> 
> 4. And none of that is based on any idea that blacks are inferior, or that whites are superior. THus, not racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been any supporting a system of discrimination in favor of anyone, most certainly not whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There has been bi-partisan support of discrimination in favor of blacks for generations.
> 
> I LOVE that you lie about this. I want you to keep lying about that.
> 
> 
> Whites, cons AND libs need to wake up to the monster they have created.
> 
> 
> Even stupid old whites like the lefty gay in in this video. Who is so dumbfounded when confronted by a lefty like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been no discrimination in favor of blacks. What there has been are attempts at equal opportunity whites like you call discrimination.
> 
> You cannot produce one policy that was written and enacted that discriminates against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOur absurd denial of reality is noted and laughed at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then name a law or policy that specifically discriminates against white people and favors blacks?
> 
> Alternative facts and your imagination do not count.
Click to expand...


If I dismissed your buddies absurd denial of reality, what makes you think your would get any different treatment?


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been any supporting a system of discrimination in favor of anyone, most certainly not whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There has been bi-partisan support of discrimination in favor of blacks for generations.
> 
> I LOVE that you lie about this. I want you to keep lying about that.
> 
> 
> Whites, cons AND libs need to wake up to the monster they have created.
> 
> 
> Even stupid old whites like the lefty gay in in this video. Who is so dumbfounded when confronted by a lefty like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been no discrimination in favor of blacks. What there has been are attempts at equal opportunity whites like you call discrimination.
> 
> You cannot produce one policy that was written and enacted that discriminates against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOur absurd denial of reality is noted and laughed at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laugh all you want but you can't produce an anti white discriminatory law or policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOur pretense of ignorance of the last 60-70 years is not credible.
Click to expand...

.
You telling me what's not credible is laughable boy. You can't produce one anti white discriminatory policy and we all know it.

There hasn't been any move to anti white discrimination over the last 60-70 years.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has been no discrimination in favor of blacks. What there has been are attempts at equal opportunity whites like you call discrimination.
> 
> You cannot produce one policy that was written and enacted that discriminates against whites.
> 
> 
> 
> Even NPR thinks so:
> 
> 
> 
> The majority opinion explicitly does not reverse the court's 2003 decision upholding the right of colleges and universities to use race as one of several factors in achieving a diverse student body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Supreme Court Rules on Race and Schools
> 
> The rule started out with NOT allowing institutions to use race to decide who gets accepted. Obviously blacks weren't well-represented in too many places other than gangs and prisons, so the court changed the rules. Naturally, since the law applies to legal institutions, like colleges (where whites are well represented), and since it's generally the blacks that want integration, not the whites, it is inherently a pro-black rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I can say is  you white boys need to learn how to read.
> 
> The majority opinion explicitly does not reverse the court's 2003 decision upholding the right of colleges and universities to use race *as one of several factors* in achieving a diverse student body
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, they can at the very least use it as a tiebreaker to discriminate against whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of several factors.  But whites used race to deny blacks and everyone else not white from entering schools for about 2 centuries so this whining about use of race as a criteria coming from whites is a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No whining. Just telling you that you're wrong and don't know the law. Typical for blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Number 1 :  The Supreme Court issued a series of far-reaching split decisions Thursday,* limiting the use of race to assign public school enrollment*
> 
> Supreme Court Rules on Race and Schools
> 
> The use of race was limited.  Learn to read.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already can. "Limited" doesn't mean nonexistent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it leaves public school systems with a limited arsenal to maintain racial diversity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Limited policies is not the same as no policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since whites have used race to determine everything I don't care about your sniveling, whiny garbage used to present a strawman built on false equivalences..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you don't care about the facts. Negroes and their liberal supports often like to make "factual" statements and then turn around and say they don't care about history once the REAL facts are brought to their attention.
Click to expand...


Let me know when you produce those real facts.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been any supporting a system of discrimination in favor of anyone, most certainly not whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There has been bi-partisan support of discrimination in favor of blacks for generations.
> 
> I LOVE that you lie about this. I want you to keep lying about that.
> 
> 
> Whites, cons AND libs need to wake up to the monster they have created.
> 
> 
> Even stupid old whites like the lefty gay in in this video. Who is so dumbfounded when confronted by a lefty like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been no discrimination in favor of blacks. What there has been are attempts at equal opportunity whites like you call discrimination.
> 
> You cannot produce one policy that was written and enacted that discriminates against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOur absurd denial of reality is noted and laughed at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laugh all you want but you can't produce an anti white discriminatory law or policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOur pretense of ignorance of the last 60-70 years is not credible.
Click to expand...


ROFLMAO. 60-70 years ago it was 1947- 1957, dipstick. 

If you had been black or anything other than white in America during that time with the same emotional fragility that you have now, you would have committed suicide.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> .
> You telling me what's not credible is laughable boy. You can't produce one anti white discriminatory policy and we all know it.
> 
> There hasn't been any move to anti white discrimination over the last 60-70 years.


You quoted one!



> decision upholding the right of colleges and universities to use race as one of several factors in achieving a diverse student body


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been any supporting a system of discrimination in favor of anyone, most certainly not whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There has been bi-partisan support of discrimination in favor of blacks for generations.
> 
> I LOVE that you lie about this. I want you to keep lying about that.
> 
> 
> Whites, cons AND libs need to wake up to the monster they have created.
> 
> 
> Even stupid old whites like the lefty gay in in this video. Who is so dumbfounded when confronted by a lefty like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been no discrimination in favor of blacks. What there has been are attempts at equal opportunity whites like you call discrimination.
> 
> You cannot produce one policy that was written and enacted that discriminates against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOur absurd denial of reality is noted and laughed at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then name a law or policy that specifically discriminates against white people and favors blacks?
> 
> Alternative facts and your imagination do not count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I dismissed your buddies absurd denial of reality, what makes you think your would get any different treatment?
Click to expand...


If this anti white discrimination is so real, you could produce at least 1 law that shows it.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> You telling me what's not credible is laughable boy. You can't produce one anti white discriminatory policy and we all know it.
> 
> There hasn't been any move to anti white discrimination over the last 60-70 years.
> 
> 
> 
> You quoted one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decision upholding the right of colleges and universities to use race as one of several factors in achieving a diverse student body
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


That is not anti white discrimination.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has not been any supporting a system of discrimination in favor of anyone, most certainly not whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There has been bi-partisan support of discrimination in favor of blacks for generations.
> 
> I LOVE that you lie about this. I want you to keep lying about that.
> 
> 
> Whites, cons AND libs need to wake up to the monster they have created.
> 
> 
> Even stupid old whites like the lefty gay in in this video. Who is so dumbfounded when confronted by a lefty like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been no discrimination in favor of blacks. What there has been are attempts at equal opportunity whites like you call discrimination.
> 
> You cannot produce one policy that was written and enacted that discriminates against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOur absurd denial of reality is noted and laughed at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then name a law or policy that specifically discriminates against white people and favors blacks?
> 
> Alternative facts and your imagination do not count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I dismissed your buddies absurd denial of reality, what makes you think your would get any different treatment?
Click to expand...


Translation: You dont have an answer.


----------



## Divine Wind

Delores Paulk said:


> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.


A good post and agreed on much of it, but not all.  On the positive side, you are absolutely correct that there is a difference between anger and hate.  You are also correct that many Americans have been prejudiced by the very system meant to protect them.

OTOH,  Affirmative Action and other "special rules  for special people" only further divide Americans, not unite them.  Since such rules violate the 14th Amendment in the opinions of many common Americans (not SCOTUS), the divide becomes wider.

Let's not forget that many large groups have been prejudiced against and then became American mainstream.  It wasn't that long ago that Irish and Italian immigrants were thought of as being lowlife scum, criminals and Papists.  A major hurdle for JFK being elected was prejudice against both the Irish and Catholics.

IMO, the way to get past this is to look past it.  Not keep dragging it into the center of everything as the Democrats are doing.  They have used the Race Card for political purposes and continue to do so.  It hurts us.  Likewise, prejudices within the Republican party also hurt both the party and our nation.   Remember the "Republican Autopsy" after the 2012 debacle?  Hispanic Americans are Perfect Republicans: They are traditional, big on family, big on religion, but many are brown, so the RNC tends to overlook them.  Sad.


----------



## IM2

There two idiots are really a joke. Bgrouse is so damned dumb that he doesn't understand that white is a race.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> You telling me what's not credible is laughable boy. You can't produce one anti white discriminatory policy and we all know it.
> 
> There hasn't been any move to anti white discrimination over the last 60-70 years.
> 
> 
> 
> You quoted one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decision upholding the right of colleges and universities to use race as one of several factors in achieving a diverse student body
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not anti white discrimination.
Click to expand...

Even the justices thought it was!



> Chief Justice Rehnquist, joined by Justices Scalia, Kennedy and Thomas, dissented, arguing that the University's "plus" system was, in fact, a thinly veiled and unconstitutional quota system. Chief Justice Rehnquist cited the fact that the percentage of African American applicants closely mirrored the percentage of African American applicants that were accepted.


Grutter v. Bollinger - Wikipedia



> The policy does, however, reaffirm the Law School’s longstanding commitment to “one particular type of diversity,” that is, “racial and ethnic diversity with *special reference to the inclusion of students from groups which have been historically discriminated against, like African-Americans*, Hispanics and Native Americans, who without this commitment might not be represented in our student body in meaningful numbers.”


GRUTTER V. BOLLINGER


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> There two idiots are really a joke. Bgrouse is so damned dumb that he doesn't understand that white is a race.


Just because it doesn't spell out "negro" for dumbass negroes and liberals to understand doesn't mean it's not a policy that benefits them thanks to their race. Even the justices think it is.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has been bi-partisan support of discrimination in favor of blacks for generations.
> 
> I LOVE that you lie about this. I want you to keep lying about that.
> 
> 
> Whites, cons AND libs need to wake up to the monster they have created.
> 
> 
> Even stupid old whites like the lefty gay in in this video. Who is so dumbfounded when confronted by a lefty like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There has been no discrimination in favor of blacks. What there has been are attempts at equal opportunity whites like you call discrimination.
> 
> You cannot produce one policy that was written and enacted that discriminates against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOur absurd denial of reality is noted and laughed at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laugh all you want but you can't produce an anti white discriminatory law or policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOur pretense of ignorance of the last 60-70 years is not credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> You telling me what's not credible is laughable boy. You can't produce one anti white discriminatory policy and we all know it.
> 
> There hasn't been any move to anti white discrimination over the last 60-70 years.
Click to expand...




YOur pretense of ignorance of the last 60-70 years is STILL not credible.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has been bi-partisan support of discrimination in favor of blacks for generations.
> 
> I LOVE that you lie about this. I want you to keep lying about that.
> 
> 
> Whites, cons AND libs need to wake up to the monster they have created.
> 
> 
> Even stupid old whites like the lefty gay in in this video. Who is so dumbfounded when confronted by a lefty like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There has been no discrimination in favor of blacks. What there has been are attempts at equal opportunity whites like you call discrimination.
> 
> You cannot produce one policy that was written and enacted that discriminates against whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOur absurd denial of reality is noted and laughed at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laugh all you want but you can't produce an anti white discriminatory law or policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOur pretense of ignorance of the last 60-70 years is not credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO. 60-70 years ago it was 1947- 1957, dipstick.
> 
> If you had been black or anything other than white in America during that time with the same emotional fragility that you have now, you would have committed suicide.
Click to expand...



YOur pretense of ignorance and your denial of the hard work and sacrifices of all the Americans that fought and sacrificed for your ungrateful ass, is noted and held against you.


----------



## IM2

Divine.Wind said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.
> 
> 
> 
> A good post and agreed on much of it, but not all.  On the positive side, you are absolutely correct that there is a difference between anger and hate.  You are also correct that many Americans have been prejudiced by the very system meant to protect them.
> 
> OTOH,  Affirmative Action and other "special rules  for special people" only further divide Americans, not unite them.  Since such rules violate the 14th Amendment in the opinions of many common Americans (not SCOTUS), the divide becomes wider.
> 
> Let's not forget that many large groups have been prejudiced against and then became American mainstream.  It wasn't that long ago that Irish and Italian immigrants were thought of as being lowlife scum, criminals and Papists.  A major hurdle for JFK being elected was prejudice against both the Irish and Catholics.
Click to expand...


How long do whites get to lie to themselves? Don't compare Irish and Italians to blacks. None of them faced what blacks did. Affirmative Action divides nothing. whites divided he nation themselves by denying the same rights they got to others. If not for Affirmative Action, America as we see it now would not exist. The only people who say this violates the 14th amendment are whites who are racists themselves. Your first line was pure bullshit and that belief needs to die because it's a complete lie. When whites like you face the truth then America will be less divided. YOU are the ones keeping things divided by lying to yourselves to the extent of creating and pushing a race baited lie because whites got mad that laws had to be made to stop whites from the oppression of those not white.  These are not special rules and there are no special people. Whites are the ones who have thought they were especially entitled to things and they still do now. That's why your first line exists and you actually believe it.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.
> 
> 
> 
> A good post and agreed on much of it, but not all.  On the positive side, you are absolutely correct that there is a difference between anger and hate.  You are also correct that many Americans have been prejudiced by the very system meant to protect them.
> 
> OTOH,  Affirmative Action and other "special rules  for special people" only further divide Americans, not unite them.  Since such rules violate the 14th Amendment in the opinions of many common Americans (not SCOTUS), the divide becomes wider.
> 
> Let's not forget that many large groups have been prejudiced against and then became American mainstream.  It wasn't that long ago that Irish and Italian immigrants were thought of as being lowlife scum, criminals and Papists.  A major hurdle for JFK being elected was prejudice against both the Irish and Catholics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long do whites get to lie to themselves? Don't compare Irish and Italians to blacks. None of them faced what blacks did. Affirmative Action divides nothing. whites divided he nation themselves by denying the same rights they got to others. If not for Affirmative Action, America as we see it now would not exist. The only people who say this violates the 14th amendment are whites who are racists themselves. Your first line was pure bullshit and that belief needs to die because it's a complete lie. When whites like you face the truth then America will be less divided. YOU are the ones keeping things divided by lying to yourselves to the extent of creating and pushing a race baited lie because whites got mad that laws had to be made to stop whites from the oppression of those not white.  These are not special rules and there are no special people. Whites are the ones who have thought they were especially entitled to things and they still do now. That's why your first line exists and you actually believe it.
Click to expand...

It's the negroes that are here sucking off of the white man. I don't know too many whites drowning to get to some African shithole for a handout.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has been no discrimination in favor of blacks. What there has been are attempts at equal opportunity whites like you call discrimination.
> 
> You cannot produce one policy that was written and enacted that discriminates against whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOur absurd denial of reality is noted and laughed at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laugh all you want but you can't produce an anti white discriminatory law or policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOur pretense of ignorance of the last 60-70 years is not credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Produce an anti white law or policy that was enacted to specifically discriminate against whites which means that you must show a law or policy that was specifically made to deny whites of opportunities. not that whites don't get all the opportunities because you whites deem that you are entitled to them. Do that or shut the fuck up.
> .
> You telling me what's not credible is laughable boy. You can't produce one anti white discriminatory policy and we all know it.
> 
> There hasn't been any move to anti white discrimination over the last 60-70 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOur pretense of ignorance of the last 60-70 years is STILL not credible.
Click to expand...


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOur absurd denial of reality is noted and laughed at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laugh all you want but you can't produce an anti white discriminatory law or policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOur pretense of ignorance of the last 60-70 years is not credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Produce an anti white law or policy that was enacted to specifically discriminate against whites which means that you must show a law or policy that was specifically made to deny whites of opportunities. not that whites don't get all the opportunities because you whites deem that you are entitled to them. Do that or shut the fuck up.
> .
> You telling me what's not credible is laughable boy. You can't produce one anti white discriminatory policy and we all know it.
> 
> There hasn't been any move to anti white discrimination over the last 60-70 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOur pretense of ignorance of the last 60-70 years is STILL not credible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Smartest thing you've said since you came to this site.


----------



## Divine Wind

IM2 said:


> *How long do whites get to lie to themselves? *Don't compare Irish and Italians to blacks. None of them faced what blacks did. Affirmative Action divides nothing. whites divided he nation themselves by denying the same rights they got to others. If not for Affirmative Action, America as we see it now would not exist. The only people who say this violates the 14th amendment are whites who are racists themselves. Your first line was pure bullshit and that belief needs to die because it's a complete lie. When whites like you face the truth then America will be less divided. YOU are the ones keeping things divided by lying to yourselves to the extent of creating and pushing a race baited lie because whites got mad that laws had to be made to stop whites from the oppression of those not white.  These are not special rules and there are no special people. Whites are the ones who have thought they were especially entitled to things and they still do now. That's why your first line exists and you actually believe it.


Whites?  Are you a racist?  Why not compare Irish, Italians and other groups who have been prejudiced against in the 20th Century just like Blacks?  Lemme guess, because they weren't slaves?  You might want to go deeper into history on that one.  Specifically "indentured servitidue".

No matter, feel free to spread your hate, keep up the divide, push that attitude that "whites" owe you and let's keep playing the race card as an excuse for everything that's wrong with "black" culture in America.  Not your responsibility at all, just keep blaming "whites".


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.
> 
> 
> 
> A good post and agreed on much of it, but not all.  On the positive side, you are absolutely correct that there is a difference between anger and hate.  You are also correct that many Americans have been prejudiced by the very system meant to protect them.
> 
> OTOH,  Affirmative Action and other "special rules  for special people" only further divide Americans, not unite them.  Since such rules violate the 14th Amendment in the opinions of many common Americans (not SCOTUS), the divide becomes wider.
> 
> Let's not forget that many large groups have been prejudiced against and then became American mainstream.  It wasn't that long ago that Irish and Italian immigrants were thought of as being lowlife scum, criminals and Papists.  A major hurdle for JFK being elected was prejudice against both the Irish and Catholics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long do whites get to lie to themselves? Don't compare Irish and Italians to blacks. None of them faced what blacks did. Affirmative Action divides nothing. whites divided he nation themselves by denying the same rights they got to others. If not for Affirmative Action, America as we see it now would not exist. The only people who say this violates the 14th amendment are whites who are racists themselves. Your first line was pure bullshit and that belief needs to die because it's a complete lie. When whites like you face the truth then America will be less divided. YOU are the ones keeping things divided by lying to yourselves to the extent of creating and pushing a race baited lie because whites got mad that laws had to be made to stop whites from the oppression of those not white.  These are not special rules and there are no special people. Whites are the ones who have thought they were especially entitled to things and they still do now. That's why your first line exists and you actually believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the negroes that are here sucking off of the white man. I don't know too many whites drowning to get to some African shithole for a handout.
Click to expand...


Not exactly how things are working in America.


----------



## Divine Wind

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.
> 
> 
> 
> A good post and agreed on much of it, but not all.  On the positive side, you are absolutely correct that there is a difference between anger and hate.  You are also correct that many Americans have been prejudiced by the very system meant to protect them.
> 
> OTOH,  Affirmative Action and other "special rules  for special people" only further divide Americans, not unite them.  Since such rules violate the 14th Amendment in the opinions of many common Americans (not SCOTUS), the divide becomes wider.
> 
> Let's not forget that many large groups have been prejudiced against and then became American mainstream.  It wasn't that long ago that Irish and Italian immigrants were thought of as being lowlife scum, criminals and Papists.  A major hurdle for JFK being elected was prejudice against both the Irish and Catholics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long do whites get to lie to themselves? Don't compare Irish and Italians to blacks. None of them faced what blacks did. Affirmative Action divides nothing. whites divided he nation themselves by denying the same rights they got to others. If not for Affirmative Action, America as we see it now would not exist. The only people who say this violates the 14th amendment are whites who are racists themselves. Your first line was pure bullshit and that belief needs to die because it's a complete lie. When whites like you face the truth then America will be less divided. YOU are the ones keeping things divided by lying to yourselves to the extent of creating and pushing a race baited lie because whites got mad that laws had to be made to stop whites from the oppression of those not white.  These are not special rules and there are no special people. Whites are the ones who have thought they were especially entitled to things and they still do now. That's why your first line exists and you actually believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the negroes that are here sucking off of the white man. I don't know too many whites drowning to get to some African shithole for a handout.
Click to expand...

Many "whites" have their own shitholes to live in and seek government assistance to fund their trailer home and meth habits.  Sad.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.
> 
> 
> 
> A good post and agreed on much of it, but not all.  On the positive side, you are absolutely correct that there is a difference between anger and hate.  You are also correct that many Americans have been prejudiced by the very system meant to protect them.
> 
> OTOH,  Affirmative Action and other "special rules  for special people" only further divide Americans, not unite them.  Since such rules violate the 14th Amendment in the opinions of many common Americans (not SCOTUS), the divide becomes wider.
> 
> Let's not forget that many large groups have been prejudiced against and then became American mainstream.  It wasn't that long ago that Irish and Italian immigrants were thought of as being lowlife scum, criminals and Papists.  A major hurdle for JFK being elected was prejudice against both the Irish and Catholics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long do whites get to lie to themselves? Don't compare Irish and Italians to blacks. None of them faced what blacks did. Affirmative Action divides nothing. whites divided he nation themselves by denying the same rights they got to others. If not for Affirmative Action, America as we see it now would not exist. The only people who say this violates the 14th amendment are whites who are racists themselves. Your first line was pure bullshit and that belief needs to die because it's a complete lie. When whites like you face the truth then America will be less divided. YOU are the ones keeping things divided by lying to yourselves to the extent of creating and pushing a race baited lie because whites got mad that laws had to be made to stop whites from the oppression of those not white.  These are not special rules and there are no special people. Whites are the ones who have thought they were especially entitled to things and they still do now. That's why your first line exists and you actually believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the negroes that are here sucking off of the white man. I don't know too many whites drowning to get to some African shithole for a handout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not exactly how things are working in America.
Click to expand...

Where are all the drowning whites leaving the US to swim to Liberia?


----------



## bgrouse

Divine.Wind said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.
> 
> 
> 
> A good post and agreed on much of it, but not all.  On the positive side, you are absolutely correct that there is a difference between anger and hate.  You are also correct that many Americans have been prejudiced by the very system meant to protect them.
> 
> OTOH,  Affirmative Action and other "special rules  for special people" only further divide Americans, not unite them.  Since such rules violate the 14th Amendment in the opinions of many common Americans (not SCOTUS), the divide becomes wider.
> 
> Let's not forget that many large groups have been prejudiced against and then became American mainstream.  It wasn't that long ago that Irish and Italian immigrants were thought of as being lowlife scum, criminals and Papists.  A major hurdle for JFK being elected was prejudice against both the Irish and Catholics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long do whites get to lie to themselves? Don't compare Irish and Italians to blacks. None of them faced what blacks did. Affirmative Action divides nothing. whites divided he nation themselves by denying the same rights they got to others. If not for Affirmative Action, America as we see it now would not exist. The only people who say this violates the 14th amendment are whites who are racists themselves. Your first line was pure bullshit and that belief needs to die because it's a complete lie. When whites like you face the truth then America will be less divided. YOU are the ones keeping things divided by lying to yourselves to the extent of creating and pushing a race baited lie because whites got mad that laws had to be made to stop whites from the oppression of those not white.  These are not special rules and there are no special people. Whites are the ones who have thought they were especially entitled to things and they still do now. That's why your first line exists and you actually believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the negroes that are here sucking off of the white man. I don't know too many whites drowning to get to some African shithole for a handout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many "whites" have their own shitholes to live in and seek government assistance to fund their trailer home and meth habits.  Sad.
Click to expand...

I'm not sad about it. It happens.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has been no discrimination in favor of blacks. What there has been are attempts at equal opportunity whites like you call discrimination.
> 
> You cannot produce one policy that was written and enacted that discriminates against whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOur absurd denial of reality is noted and laughed at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laugh all you want but you can't produce an anti white discriminatory law or policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOur pretense of ignorance of the last 60-70 years is not credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO. 60-70 years ago it was 1947- 1957, dipstick.
> 
> If you had been black or anything other than white in America during that time with the same emotional fragility that you have now, you would have committed suicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOur pretense of ignorance and your denial of the hard work and sacrifices of all the Americans that fought and sacrificed for your ungrateful ass, is noted and held against you.
Click to expand...


I am far from ungrateful, you pompous jerk off. I am eternally grateful to two hardworking, excellent parents, who were fantastic role models,  a wonderful Grandma and several great mentors to gave me early clarity about right wing whack jobs like you and some of your cartoon pals who post here. Whatever you hold against me, I consider it a badge of the utmost honor.


----------



## Divine Wind

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.
> 
> 
> 
> A good post and agreed on much of it, but not all.  On the positive side, you are absolutely correct that there is a difference between anger and hate.  You are also correct that many Americans have been prejudiced by the very system meant to protect them.
> 
> OTOH,  Affirmative Action and other "special rules  for special people" only further divide Americans, not unite them.  Since such rules violate the 14th Amendment in the opinions of many common Americans (not SCOTUS), the divide becomes wider.
> 
> Let's not forget that many large groups have been prejudiced against and then became American mainstream.  It wasn't that long ago that Irish and Italian immigrants were thought of as being lowlife scum, criminals and Papists.  A major hurdle for JFK being elected was prejudice against both the Irish and Catholics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long do whites get to lie to themselves? Don't compare Irish and Italians to blacks. None of them faced what blacks did. Affirmative Action divides nothing. whites divided he nation themselves by denying the same rights they got to others. If not for Affirmative Action, America as we see it now would not exist. The only people who say this violates the 14th amendment are whites who are racists themselves. Your first line was pure bullshit and that belief needs to die because it's a complete lie. When whites like you face the truth then America will be less divided. YOU are the ones keeping things divided by lying to yourselves to the extent of creating and pushing a race baited lie because whites got mad that laws had to be made to stop whites from the oppression of those not white.  These are not special rules and there are no special people. Whites are the ones who have thought they were especially entitled to things and they still do now. That's why your first line exists and you actually believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the negroes that are here sucking off of the white man. I don't know too many whites drowning to get to some African shithole for a handout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not exactly how things are working in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are all the drowning whites leaving the US to swim to Liberia?
Click to expand...

Dying of Meth and Heroin overdoses.  A Win's a Win!


----------



## Divine Wind

bgrouse said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.
> 
> 
> 
> A good post and agreed on much of it, but not all.  On the positive side, you are absolutely correct that there is a difference between anger and hate.  You are also correct that many Americans have been prejudiced by the very system meant to protect them.
> 
> OTOH,  Affirmative Action and other "special rules  for special people" only further divide Americans, not unite them.  Since such rules violate the 14th Amendment in the opinions of many common Americans (not SCOTUS), the divide becomes wider.
> 
> Let's not forget that many large groups have been prejudiced against and then became American mainstream.  It wasn't that long ago that Irish and Italian immigrants were thought of as being lowlife scum, criminals and Papists.  A major hurdle for JFK being elected was prejudice against both the Irish and Catholics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long do whites get to lie to themselves? Don't compare Irish and Italians to blacks. None of them faced what blacks did. Affirmative Action divides nothing. whites divided he nation themselves by denying the same rights they got to others. If not for Affirmative Action, America as we see it now would not exist. The only people who say this violates the 14th amendment are whites who are racists themselves. Your first line was pure bullshit and that belief needs to die because it's a complete lie. When whites like you face the truth then America will be less divided. YOU are the ones keeping things divided by lying to yourselves to the extent of creating and pushing a race baited lie because whites got mad that laws had to be made to stop whites from the oppression of those not white.  These are not special rules and there are no special people. Whites are the ones who have thought they were especially entitled to things and they still do now. That's why your first line exists and you actually believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the negroes that are here sucking off of the white man. I don't know too many whites drowning to get to some African shithole for a handout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many "whites" have their own shitholes to live in and seek government assistance to fund their trailer home and meth habits.  Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sad about it. It happens.
Click to expand...

Agreed.  Evolution in action.  

Again, the problem is cultural not genetic...at least "race" genetics.


----------



## IM2

Divine.Wind said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How long do whites get to lie to themselves? *Don't compare Irish and Italians to blacks. None of them faced what blacks did. Affirmative Action divides nothing. whites divided he nation themselves by denying the same rights they got to others. If not for Affirmative Action, America as we see it now would not exist. The only people who say this violates the 14th amendment are whites who are racists themselves. Your first line was pure bullshit and that belief needs to die because it's a complete lie. When whites like you face the truth then America will be less divided. YOU are the ones keeping things divided by lying to yourselves to the extent of creating and pushing a race baited lie because whites got mad that laws had to be made to stop whites from the oppression of those not white.  These are not special rules and there are no special people. Whites are the ones who have thought they were especially entitled to things and they still do now. That's why your first line exists and you actually believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> Whites?  Are you a racist?  Why not compare Irish, Italians and other groups who have been prejudiced against in the 20th Century just like Blacks?  Lemme guess, because they weren't slaves?  You might want to go deeper into history on that one.  Specifically "indentured servitidue".
> 
> No matter, feel free to spread your hate, keep up the divide, push that attitude that "whites" owe you and let's keep playing the race card as an excuse for everything that's wrong with "black" culture in America.  Not your responsibility at all, just keep blaming "whites".
Click to expand...


I said what I said and racism has nothing to do with it. When you look at the 20th, you see that whites, such as Irish, Italians or whatever practiced racism against blacks.  These whites had full constitutional rights .You need to understand that  I have gone deep. Much deeper than you apparently. Because indentured servants signed a contract to come here and work for 7 years in return for getting their trip here paid for you fucking idiot. .I will blame whites for what they deserve to be blamed for, whites do owe us and whites have played the mother fucking race card since at least July 4th ,1776.  So shove that hate shit right back up your ass.


----------



## katsteve2012

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.
> 
> 
> 
> A good post and agreed on much of it, but not all.  On the positive side, you are absolutely correct that there is a difference between anger and hate.  You are also correct that many Americans have been prejudiced by the very system meant to protect them.
> 
> OTOH,  Affirmative Action and other "special rules  for special people" only further divide Americans, not unite them.  Since such rules violate the 14th Amendment in the opinions of many common Americans (not SCOTUS), the divide becomes wider.
> 
> Let's not forget that many large groups have been prejudiced against and then became American mainstream.  It wasn't that long ago that Irish and Italian immigrants were thought of as being lowlife scum, criminals and Papists.  A major hurdle for JFK being elected was prejudice against both the Irish and Catholics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long do whites get to lie to themselves? Don't compare Irish and Italians to blacks. None of them faced what blacks did. Affirmative Action divides nothing. whites divided he nation themselves by denying the same rights they got to others. If not for Affirmative Action, America as we see it now would not exist. The only people who say this violates the 14th amendment are whites who are racists themselves. Your first line was pure bullshit and that belief needs to die because it's a complete lie. When whites like you face the truth then America will be less divided. YOU are the ones keeping things divided by lying to yourselves to the extent of creating and pushing a race baited lie because whites got mad that laws had to be made to stop whites from the oppression of those not white.  These are not special rules and there are no special people. Whites are the ones who have thought they were especially entitled to things and they still do now. That's why your first line exists and you actually believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the negroes that are here sucking off of the white man. I don't know too many whites drowning to get to some African shithole for a handout.
Click to expand...




Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has been no discrimination in favor of blacks. What there has been are attempts at equal opportunity whites like you call discrimination.
> 
> You cannot produce one policy that was written and enacted that discriminates against whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOur absurd denial of reality is noted and laughed at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laugh all you want but you can't produce an anti white discriminatory law or policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOur pretense of ignorance of the last 60-70 years is not credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO. 60-70 years ago it was 1947- 1957, dipstick.
> 
> If you had been black or anything other than white in America during that time with the same emotional fragility that you have now, you would have committed suicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOur pretense of ignorance and your denial of the hard work and sacrifices of all the Americans that fought and sacrificed for your ungrateful ass, is noted and held against you.
Click to expand...


Your tantrum does not change the fact that not a goddamn thing happened between 1947 and 1957.....or ever that has marginalized  the "poor, maligned" white population. 

At least be intellectually honest enough to admit that was a stupid ass statement.

Even. For. You.


----------



## IM2

Divine.Wind said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good post and agreed on much of it, but not all.  On the positive side, you are absolutely correct that there is a difference between anger and hate.  You are also correct that many Americans have been prejudiced by the very system meant to protect them.
> 
> OTOH,  Affirmative Action and other "special rules  for special people" only further divide Americans, not unite them.  Since such rules violate the 14th Amendment in the opinions of many common Americans (not SCOTUS), the divide becomes wider.
> 
> Let's not forget that many large groups have been prejudiced against and then became American mainstream.  It wasn't that long ago that Irish and Italian immigrants were thought of as being lowlife scum, criminals and Papists.  A major hurdle for JFK being elected was prejudice against both the Irish and Catholics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long do whites get to lie to themselves? Don't compare Irish and Italians to blacks. None of them faced what blacks did. Affirmative Action divides nothing. whites divided he nation themselves by denying the same rights they got to others. If not for Affirmative Action, America as we see it now would not exist. The only people who say this violates the 14th amendment are whites who are racists themselves. Your first line was pure bullshit and that belief needs to die because it's a complete lie. When whites like you face the truth then America will be less divided. YOU are the ones keeping things divided by lying to yourselves to the extent of creating and pushing a race baited lie because whites got mad that laws had to be made to stop whites from the oppression of those not white.  These are not special rules and there are no special people. Whites are the ones who have thought they were especially entitled to things and they still do now. That's why your first line exists and you actually believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the negroes that are here sucking off of the white man. I don't know too many whites drowning to get to some African shithole for a handout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many "whites" have their own shitholes to live in and seek government assistance to fund their trailer home and meth habits.  Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sad about it. It happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  Evolution in action.
> 
> Again, the problem is cultural not genetic...at least "race" genetics.
Click to expand...


You got that right. White racism is a cultural problem.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.
> 
> 
> 
> A good post and agreed on much of it, but not all.  On the positive side, you are absolutely correct that there is a difference between anger and hate.  You are also correct that many Americans have been prejudiced by the very system meant to protect them.
> 
> OTOH,  Affirmative Action and other "special rules  for special people" only further divide Americans, not unite them.  Since such rules violate the 14th Amendment in the opinions of many common Americans (not SCOTUS), the divide becomes wider.
> 
> Let's not forget that many large groups have been prejudiced against and then became American mainstream.  It wasn't that long ago that Irish and Italian immigrants were thought of as being lowlife scum, criminals and Papists.  A major hurdle for JFK being elected was prejudice against both the Irish and Catholics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long do whites get to lie to themselves? Don't compare Irish and Italians to blacks. None of them faced what blacks did. Affirmative Action divides nothing. whites divided he nation themselves by denying the same rights they got to others. If not for Affirmative Action, America as we see it now would not exist. The only people who say this violates the 14th amendment are whites who are racists themselves. Your first line was pure bullshit and that belief needs to die because it's a complete lie. When whites like you face the truth then America will be less divided. YOU are the ones keeping things divided by lying to yourselves to the extent of creating and pushing a race baited lie because whites got mad that laws had to be made to stop whites from the oppression of those not white.  These are not special rules and there are no special people. Whites are the ones who have thought they were especially entitled to things and they still do now. That's why your first line exists and you actually believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the negroes that are here sucking off of the white man. I don't know too many whites drowning to get to some African shithole for a handout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not exactly how things are working in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are all the drowning whites leaving the US to swim to Liberia?
Click to expand...


.


----------



## bgrouse

Divine.Wind said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good post and agreed on much of it, but not all.  On the positive side, you are absolutely correct that there is a difference between anger and hate.  You are also correct that many Americans have been prejudiced by the very system meant to protect them.
> 
> OTOH,  Affirmative Action and other "special rules  for special people" only further divide Americans, not unite them.  Since such rules violate the 14th Amendment in the opinions of many common Americans (not SCOTUS), the divide becomes wider.
> 
> Let's not forget that many large groups have been prejudiced against and then became American mainstream.  It wasn't that long ago that Irish and Italian immigrants were thought of as being lowlife scum, criminals and Papists.  A major hurdle for JFK being elected was prejudice against both the Irish and Catholics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long do whites get to lie to themselves? Don't compare Irish and Italians to blacks. None of them faced what blacks did. Affirmative Action divides nothing. whites divided he nation themselves by denying the same rights they got to others. If not for Affirmative Action, America as we see it now would not exist. The only people who say this violates the 14th amendment are whites who are racists themselves. Your first line was pure bullshit and that belief needs to die because it's a complete lie. When whites like you face the truth then America will be less divided. YOU are the ones keeping things divided by lying to yourselves to the extent of creating and pushing a race baited lie because whites got mad that laws had to be made to stop whites from the oppression of those not white.  These are not special rules and there are no special people. Whites are the ones who have thought they were especially entitled to things and they still do now. That's why your first line exists and you actually believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the negroes that are here sucking off of the white man. I don't know too many whites drowning to get to some African shithole for a handout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not exactly how things are working in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are all the drowning whites leaving the US to swim to Liberia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dying of Meth and Heroin overdoses.  A Win's a Win!
Click to expand...

I asked for drowning immigrants.
You posted about meth and heroin.
Sounds like you're butthurt about the truth.


----------



## bgrouse

Divine.Wind said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good post and agreed on much of it, but not all.  On the positive side, you are absolutely correct that there is a difference between anger and hate.  You are also correct that many Americans have been prejudiced by the very system meant to protect them.
> 
> OTOH,  Affirmative Action and other "special rules  for special people" only further divide Americans, not unite them.  Since such rules violate the 14th Amendment in the opinions of many common Americans (not SCOTUS), the divide becomes wider.
> 
> Let's not forget that many large groups have been prejudiced against and then became American mainstream.  It wasn't that long ago that Irish and Italian immigrants were thought of as being lowlife scum, criminals and Papists.  A major hurdle for JFK being elected was prejudice against both the Irish and Catholics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long do whites get to lie to themselves? Don't compare Irish and Italians to blacks. None of them faced what blacks did. Affirmative Action divides nothing. whites divided he nation themselves by denying the same rights they got to others. If not for Affirmative Action, America as we see it now would not exist. The only people who say this violates the 14th amendment are whites who are racists themselves. Your first line was pure bullshit and that belief needs to die because it's a complete lie. When whites like you face the truth then America will be less divided. YOU are the ones keeping things divided by lying to yourselves to the extent of creating and pushing a race baited lie because whites got mad that laws had to be made to stop whites from the oppression of those not white.  These are not special rules and there are no special people. Whites are the ones who have thought they were especially entitled to things and they still do now. That's why your first line exists and you actually believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the negroes that are here sucking off of the white man. I don't know too many whites drowning to get to some African shithole for a handout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many "whites" have their own shitholes to live in and seek government assistance to fund their trailer home and meth habits.  Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sad about it. It happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  Evolution in action.
> 
> Again, the problem is cultural not genetic...at least "race" genetics.
Click to expand...

It is genetic. Blacks get the bad genes a lot more often. It's statistics.


----------



## Divine Wind

IM2 said:


> I said what I said.....


So did I!  God Bless America!



IM2 said:


> ...So shove that hate shit right back up your ass.


No thanks, but hate on, dude.  I'm sure it keeps you warm at night.


----------



## Divine Wind

bgrouse said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long do whites get to lie to themselves? Don't compare Irish and Italians to blacks. None of them faced what blacks did. Affirmative Action divides nothing. whites divided he nation themselves by denying the same rights they got to others. If not for Affirmative Action, America as we see it now would not exist. The only people who say this violates the 14th amendment are whites who are racists themselves. Your first line was pure bullshit and that belief needs to die because it's a complete lie. When whites like you face the truth then America will be less divided. YOU are the ones keeping things divided by lying to yourselves to the extent of creating and pushing a race baited lie because whites got mad that laws had to be made to stop whites from the oppression of those not white.  These are not special rules and there are no special people. Whites are the ones who have thought they were especially entitled to things and they still do now. That's why your first line exists and you actually believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the negroes that are here sucking off of the white man. I don't know too many whites drowning to get to some African shithole for a handout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many "whites" have their own shitholes to live in and seek government assistance to fund their trailer home and meth habits.  Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sad about it. It happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  Evolution in action.
> 
> Again, the problem is cultural not genetic...at least "race" genetics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is genetic. Blacks get the bad genes a lot more often. It's statistics.
Click to expand...

Feel free to post links about Black "bad genes" and statistics. 

Speaking of statistics and "bad genes", remember the _Italian American Anti-Defamation League?  _It was started by Joe Colombo in 1970.  Among other things, it denied the existence of the Mafia aka the Cosa Nostra.   Then, a year later, Colombo got hit with three shots to the head because he was, of course, a Mafia crime boss.  ROFL

How Did Joe Colombo Get Killed? - Death Photos - The NCS





Next up, the Irish with "Whitey" Bulger.  LOL....


----------



## Divine Wind

bgrouse said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long do whites get to lie to themselves? Don't compare Irish and Italians to blacks. None of them faced what blacks did. Affirmative Action divides nothing. whites divided he nation themselves by denying the same rights they got to others. If not for Affirmative Action, America as we see it now would not exist. The only people who say this violates the 14th amendment are whites who are racists themselves. Your first line was pure bullshit and that belief needs to die because it's a complete lie. When whites like you face the truth then America will be less divided. YOU are the ones keeping things divided by lying to yourselves to the extent of creating and pushing a race baited lie because whites got mad that laws had to be made to stop whites from the oppression of those not white.  These are not special rules and there are no special people. Whites are the ones who have thought they were especially entitled to things and they still do now. That's why your first line exists and you actually believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the negroes that are here sucking off of the white man. I don't know too many whites drowning to get to some African shithole for a handout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not exactly how things are working in America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are all the drowning whites leaving the US to swim to Liberia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dying of Meth and Heroin overdoses.  A Win's a Win!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked for drowning immigrants.
> You posted about meth and heroin.
> Sounds like you're butthurt about the truth.
Click to expand...

Why swim when they can take Meth?


----------



## Divine Wind

IM2 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long do whites get to lie to themselves? Don't compare Irish and Italians to blacks. None of them faced what blacks did. Affirmative Action divides nothing. whites divided he nation themselves by denying the same rights they got to others. If not for Affirmative Action, America as we see it now would not exist. The only people who say this violates the 14th amendment are whites who are racists themselves. Your first line was pure bullshit and that belief needs to die because it's a complete lie. When whites like you face the truth then America will be less divided. YOU are the ones keeping things divided by lying to yourselves to the extent of creating and pushing a race baited lie because whites got mad that laws had to be made to stop whites from the oppression of those not white.  These are not special rules and there are no special people. Whites are the ones who have thought they were especially entitled to things and they still do now. That's why your first line exists and you actually believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the negroes that are here sucking off of the white man. I don't know too many whites drowning to get to some African shithole for a handout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many "whites" have their own shitholes to live in and seek government assistance to fund their trailer home and meth habits.  Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sad about it. It happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  Evolution in action.
> 
> Again, the problem is cultural not genetic...at least "race" genetics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got that right. White racism is a cultural problem.
Click to expand...

You are partially correct.  All racism is a cultural problem including yours.


----------



## bgrouse

Divine.Wind said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the negroes that are here sucking off of the white man. I don't know too many whites drowning to get to some African shithole for a handout.
> 
> 
> 
> Many "whites" have their own shitholes to live in and seek government assistance to fund their trailer home and meth habits.  Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sad about it. It happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  Evolution in action.
> 
> Again, the problem is cultural not genetic...at least "race" genetics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is genetic. Blacks get the bad genes a lot more often. It's statistics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to post links about Black "bad genes" and statistics.
Click to expand...

Here's a recent one I posted in response to someone's claim:
The most violent state in America


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.
> 
> 
> 
> A good post and agreed on much of it, but not all.  On the positive side, you are absolutely correct that there is a difference between anger and hate.  You are also correct that many Americans have been prejudiced by the very system meant to protect them.
> 
> OTOH,  Affirmative Action and other "special rules  for special people" only further divide Americans, not unite them.  Since such rules violate the 14th Amendment in the opinions of many common Americans (not SCOTUS), the divide becomes wider.
> 
> Let's not forget that many large groups have been prejudiced against and then became American mainstream.  It wasn't that long ago that Irish and Italian immigrants were thought of as being lowlife scum, criminals and Papists.  A major hurdle for JFK being elected was prejudice against both the Irish and Catholics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long do whites get to lie to themselves? Don't compare Irish and Italians to blacks. None of them faced what blacks did. Affirmative Action divides nothing. whites divided he nation themselves by denying the same rights they got to others. If not for Affirmative Action, America as we see it now would not exist. The only people who say this violates the 14th amendment are whites who are racists themselves. Your first line was pure bullshit and that belief needs to die because it's a complete lie. When whites like you face the truth then America will be less divided. YOU are the ones keeping things divided by lying to yourselves to the extent of creating and pushing a race baited lie because whites got mad that laws had to be made to stop whites from the oppression of those not white.  These are not special rules and there are no special people. Whites are the ones who have thought they were especially entitled to things and they still do now. That's why your first line exists and you actually believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the negroes that are here sucking off of the white man. I don't know too many whites drowning to get to some African shithole for a handout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOur absurd denial of reality is noted and laughed at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laugh all you want but you can't produce an anti white discriminatory law or policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOur pretense of ignorance of the last 60-70 years is not credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO. 60-70 years ago it was 1947- 1957, dipstick.
> 
> If you had been black or anything other than white in America during that time with the same emotional fragility that you have now, you would have committed suicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOur pretense of ignorance and your denial of the hard work and sacrifices of all the Americans that fought and sacrificed for your ungrateful ass, is noted and held against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your tantrum does not change the fact that not a goddamn thing happened between 1947 and 1957.....or ever that has marginalized  the "poor, maligned" white population.
> 
> At least be intellectually honest enough to admit that was a stupid ass statement.
> 
> Even. For. You.
Click to expand...



Here's a cool little historical tidbit. 


African-American Civil Rights Movement (1896–1954) - Wikipedia


"In 1862, the US Congress passed the Morrill Act, which established federal funding of a land grant college in each state, but 17 states refused to admit black students to their land grant colleges. In response, Congress enacted the second Morrill Act of 1890, which required states that excluded blacks from their existing land grant colleges to open separate institutions and to equitably divide the funds between the schools. The colleges founded in response to the second Morill Act became today's public historically black colleges and universities (HBCUs) and, together with the private HBCUs and the unsegregated colleges in the North and West, provided higher educational opportunities to African Americans. Federally funded extension agents from the land grant colleges spread knowledge about scientific agriculture and home economics to rural communities with agents from the HBCUs focusing on black farmers and families."



18 fucking 62, white congressmen elected by white voters, using federal power and white tax dollars to help blacks.


Here is something in the time frame you said nothing was done.


"After the case was reheard in December, Warren set about persuading his colleagues to reach a unanimous decision overruling _Plessy_. Five of the other eight judges were firmly on his side. He persuaded another two by saying that the decision would not touch greatly on the original question of _Plessy'_s legality, focusing instead on the principle of equality. Justice Stanley Reed was swayed after Warren suggested that a Southerner's lone dissent on this issue could be more dangerous and incendiary than the court's unanimous decision.[_citation needed_] In May 1954, Warren announced the Court's decision, which he wrote. It said that "segregation of children in public schools solely on the basis of race" was unconstitutional because it deprived "the children of the minority group of equal educational opportunities" and thus equal protection under the law"


Separate but equal, overturned unanimously by an all white Supreme Court in 1954.

Warren worked hard and smart to get a strong unanimous decision to settle the issue. You ignored his work and his bravery.

Not to mention the decision of Eisenhower, who choose a civil rights supporter for the court.

Eisenhower, who won two landslide elections despite, (or because?) of his strong support for civil rights.


This is Eisenhower on civil rights, in 19 fucking 53


"Eisenhower overruled him: "We have not taken and we shall not take a single backward step. There must be no second class citizens in this country."[197]"


Generations of good people, working and sacrifice and putting themselves at risk at times, and you dismiss them and lie and deny their contributions.


----------



## Divine Wind

bgrouse said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many "whites" have their own shitholes to live in and seek government assistance to fund their trailer home and meth habits.  Sad.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sad about it. It happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  Evolution in action.
> 
> Again, the problem is cultural not genetic...at least "race" genetics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is genetic. Blacks get the bad genes a lot more often. It's statistics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to post links about Black "bad genes" and statistics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a recent one I posted in response to someone's claim:
> The most violent state in America
Click to expand...

Thanks but I saw no evidence backing your conclusions that Blacks have inferior or "bad" genes.  It's cultural as proved by adoption studies.  Take a black baby out of the ghetto, put them in a middle class home and they become Middle Class Americans.  Conversely, stick a white baby in the ghetto and you get another gang-banger.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Divine.Wind said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the negroes that are here sucking off of the white man. I don't know too many whites drowning to get to some African shithole for a handout.
> 
> 
> 
> Many "whites" have their own shitholes to live in and seek government assistance to fund their trailer home and meth habits.  Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sad about it. It happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  Evolution in action.
> 
> Again, the problem is cultural not genetic...at least "race" genetics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is genetic. Blacks get the bad genes a lot more often. It's statistics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to post links about Black "bad genes" and statistics.
> 
> Speaking of statistics and "bad genes", remember the _Italian American Anti-Defamation League?  _It was started by Joe Colombo in 1970.  Among other things, it denied the existence of the Mafia aka the Cosa Nostra.   Then, a year later, Colombo got hit with three shots to the head because he was, of course, a Mafia crime boss.  ROFL
> 
> How Did Joe Colombo Get Killed? - Death Photos - The NCS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up, the Irish with "Whitey" Bulger.  LOL....
Click to expand...


Sure, it's called the 2 repeating allele of MAO-A which is more prevalent in Black criminals.

Exploring the association between the 2-repeat allele of the MAOA gene promoter polymorphism and psychopathic personality traits, arrests, incarceration, and lifetime antisocial behavior - ScienceDirect


----------



## Divine Wind

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many "whites" have their own shitholes to live in and seek government assistance to fund their trailer home and meth habits.  Sad.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sad about it. It happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  Evolution in action.
> 
> Again, the problem is cultural not genetic...at least "race" genetics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is genetic. Blacks get the bad genes a lot more often. It's statistics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to post links about Black "bad genes" and statistics.
> 
> Speaking of statistics and "bad genes", remember the _Italian American Anti-Defamation League?  _It was started by Joe Colombo in 1970.  Among other things, it denied the existence of the Mafia aka the Cosa Nostra.   Then, a year later, Colombo got hit with three shots to the head because he was, of course, a Mafia crime boss.  ROFL
> 
> How Did Joe Colombo Get Killed? - Death Photos - The NCS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up, the Irish with "Whitey" Bulger.  LOL....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, it's called the 2 repeating allele of MAO-A which is more prevalent in Black criminals.
> 
> Exploring the association between the 2-repeat allele of the MAOA gene promoter polymorphism and psychopathic personality traits, arrests, incarceration, and lifetime antisocial behavior - ScienceDirect
Click to expand...

1) All criminals, not just "black criminals".
2) "5.5% of Black men, 0.1% of Caucasian men, and 0.00067% of Asian men carried the 2R allele"


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sad about it. It happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Evolution in action.
> 
> Again, the problem is cultural not genetic...at least "race" genetics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is genetic. Blacks get the bad genes a lot more often. It's statistics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to post links about Black "bad genes" and statistics.
> 
> Speaking of statistics and "bad genes", remember the _Italian American Anti-Defamation League?  _It was started by Joe Colombo in 1970.  Among other things, it denied the existence of the Mafia aka the Cosa Nostra.   Then, a year later, Colombo got hit with three shots to the head because he was, of course, a Mafia crime boss.  ROFL
> 
> How Did Joe Colombo Get Killed? - Death Photos - The NCS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up, the Irish with "Whitey" Bulger.  LOL....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, it's called the 2 repeating allele of MAO-A which is more prevalent in Black criminals.
> 
> Exploring the association between the 2-repeat allele of the MAOA gene promoter polymorphism and psychopathic personality traits, arrests, incarceration, and lifetime antisocial behavior - ScienceDirect
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) All criminals, not just "black criminals".
> 2) "5.5% of Black men, 0.1% of Caucasian men, and 0.00067% of Asian men carried the 2R allele"
Click to expand...


They  didn't study Whites with the 2 repeating allele of MAO-A  in that study, because apparently they were too hard to find.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Delores Paulk said:


> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.



I, as a white person have never owned a slave. I have never bought products made by black slaves, though I once bought an iPod, which are made by slaves in China, but they don't count because they are not black. I was not born in 1802, so I never lived in a world where blacks were paid less for the same job. In our world whites are passed over in favor of less qualified blacks on a regular basis for jobs and college admission.

Racism will stop when we stop being racist, Promoting hatred of whites, as the left does, will not fix anything. When you stop promoting racism, only then will you free yourself.

This concept of yours that I am guilty of sins that were committed by people long dead who I never even met, due to the color of my skin is the very evil you claim to oppose. I don't "apologize" for things I had no part in.


----------



## Correll

Uncensored2008 said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I, as a white person have never owned a slave. I have never bought products made by black slaves, though I once bought an iPod, which are made by slaves in China, but they don't count because they are not black. I was not born in 1802, so I never lived in a world where blacks were paid less for the same job. In our world whites are passed over in favor of less qualified blacks on a regular basis for jobs and college admission.
> 
> Racism will stop when we stop being racist, Promoting hatred of whites, as the left does, will not fix anything. When you stop promoting racism, only then will you free yourself.
> 
> This concept of yours that I am guilty of sins that were committed by people long dead who I never even met, due to the color of my skin is the very evil you claim to oppose. I don't "apologize" for things I had no part in.
Click to expand...



It is incredible to me that anyone could disagree with any of that.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Xelor said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people should apologize? Which white people? Slavery ended 150 years ago. All the slaves and all the masters are dead.
> 
> 
> 
> The one's who have enough understanding of the "peculiar institution" and its enduring impacts to know that whites who were not slave owners, long after slavery itself was abolished, enjoyed and owe some or all their current station to the primacy that slavery and the subsequent cultural inculcation of notions of superiority established for them.
> 
> I mean really.  How else is one to construe the part of our history whereby even the most vile of while ne'er do wells, even well after slavery's end, nominally enjoyed, in the eyes of official and unofficial America, a social status as a human being above every black no matter a black person's accomplishments.  Even to this day, in the minds of some, a convicted white felon is the better of, say, a black like Dr. Charles Drew, and the only reason for that being so is the color of their skin.
Click to expand...


That of course is utter bullshit.

First off, the percentage of slave owners in the Antebellum South was around 10%. Secondly, slavery was an extreme economic burden on WHITE people. Labor in the pre-industrial South was the single most expensive part of production, The use of low cost slave labor relegated those who did not have slaves to the very bottom of the economic ladder, far below the slaves themselves. This is a condition that continued long after the war with whites in extreme poverty due to the large land owners use of share cropping (which is another term for serfdom) barring the small hold farmers from effectively penetrating markets. 

You are a racist and faithfully recite the racist mantras of your disgusting party, the party that held slaves and now continues to pimp hatred based on skin color. But you rant is a fiction built by those who still seek to control others based on the color of their skin.


----------



## Uncensored2008

MarcATL said:


> In time, all Confederate Flags are going to taken down, stomped on and torn assunder.
> 
> It's racist message needs to be placed in the dust bin of history once and for ever.
> 
> Good post OP.



In time you will shred the 1st Amendment. You had a good start under Barry, one more SCOTUS justice and you could have ended the Bill of Rights once and for all. But it all went south for you racist fascists.

Freedom to have Confederate Battle Flag remains, as does your freedom to fly the North Korean, Palestinian, and ISIS battle flag as is so common for you democrats.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

MarcATL said:


> In time, all Confederate Flags are going to taken down, stomped on and torn assunder.
> 
> It's racist message needs to be placed in the dust bin of history once and for ever.
> 
> Good post OP.



How do you figure Confederates who fought to support Black slaves to be here, were more racist, than Abraham Lincoln who said he'd deport every Negro to save the Union?

So, bringing Black slaves into your backyard is inherently Racist?

Then are the Multiculturalists bringing in Blacks to their backyard from Jamaica, Haiti, Trinidad, Nigeria etc. also inherently Racist too?


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.
> 
> 
> 
> A good post and agreed on much of it, but not all.  On the positive side, you are absolutely correct that there is a difference between anger and hate.  You are also correct that many Americans have been prejudiced by the very system meant to protect them.
> 
> OTOH,  Affirmative Action and other "special rules  for special people" only further divide Americans, not unite them.  Since such rules violate the 14th Amendment in the opinions of many common Americans (not SCOTUS), the divide becomes wider.
> 
> Let's not forget that many large groups have been prejudiced against and then became American mainstream.  It wasn't that long ago that Irish and Italian immigrants were thought of as being lowlife scum, criminals and Papists.  A major hurdle for JFK being elected was prejudice against both the Irish and Catholics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long do whites get to lie to themselves? Don't compare Irish and Italians to blacks. None of them faced what blacks did. Affirmative Action divides nothing. whites divided he nation themselves by denying the same rights they got to others. If not for Affirmative Action, America as we see it now would not exist. The only people who say this violates the 14th amendment are whites who are racists themselves. Your first line was pure bullshit and that belief needs to die because it's a complete lie. When whites like you face the truth then America will be less divided. YOU are the ones keeping things divided by lying to yourselves to the extent of creating and pushing a race baited lie because whites got mad that laws had to be made to stop whites from the oppression of those not white.  These are not special rules and there are no special people. Whites are the ones who have thought they were especially entitled to things and they still do now. That's why your first line exists and you actually believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the negroes that are here sucking off of the white man. I don't know too many whites drowning to get to some African shithole for a handout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laugh all you want but you can't produce an anti white discriminatory law or policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOur pretense of ignorance of the last 60-70 years is not credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO. 60-70 years ago it was 1947- 1957, dipstick.
> 
> If you had been black or anything other than white in America during that time with the same emotional fragility that you have now, you would have committed suicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOur pretense of ignorance and your denial of the hard work and sacrifices of all the Americans that fought and sacrificed for your ungrateful ass, is noted and held against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your tantrum does not change the fact that not a goddamn thing happened between 1947 and 1957.....or ever that has marginalized  the "poor, maligned" white population.
> 
> At least be intellectually honest enough to admit that was a stupid ass statement.
> 
> Even. For. You.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a cool little historical tidbit.
> 
> 
> African-American Civil Rights Movement (1896–1954) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> "In 1862, the US Congress passed the Morrill Act, which established federal funding of a land grant college in each state, but 17 states refused to admit black students to their land grant colleges. In response, Congress enacted the second Morrill Act of 1890, which required states that excluded blacks from their existing land grant colleges to open separate institutions and to equitably divide the funds between the schools. The colleges founded in response to the second Morill Act became today's public historically black colleges and universities (HBCUs) and, together with the private HBCUs and the unsegregated colleges in the North and West, provided higher educational opportunities to African Americans. Federally funded extension agents from the land grant colleges spread knowledge about scientific agriculture and home economics to rural communities with agents from the HBCUs focusing on black farmers and families."
> 
> 
> 
> 18 fucking 62, white congressmen elected by white voters, using federal power and white tax dollars to help blacks.
> 
> 
> Here is something in the time frame you said nothing was done.
> 
> 
> "After the case was reheard in December, Warren set about persuading his colleagues to reach a unanimous decision overruling _Plessy_. Five of the other eight judges were firmly on his side. He persuaded another two by saying that the decision would not touch greatly on the original question of _Plessy'_s legality, focusing instead on the principle of equality. Justice Stanley Reed was swayed after Warren suggested that a Southerner's lone dissent on this issue could be more dangerous and incendiary than the court's unanimous decision.[_citation needed_] In May 1954, Warren announced the Court's decision, which he wrote. It said that "segregation of children in public schools solely on the basis of race" was unconstitutional because it deprived "the children of the minority group of equal educational opportunities" and thus equal protection under the law"
> 
> 
> Separate but equal, overturned unanimously by an all white Supreme Court in 1954.
> 
> Warren worked hard and smart to get a strong unanimous decision to settle the issue. You ignored his work and his bravery.
> 
> Not to mention the decision of Eisenhower, who choose a civil rights supporter for the court.
> 
> Eisenhower, who won two landslide elections despite, (or because?) of his strong support for civil rights.
> 
> 
> This is Eisenhower on civil rights, in 19 fucking 53
> 
> 
> "Eisenhower overruled him: "We have not taken and we shall not take a single backward step. There must be no second class citizens in this country."[197]"
> 
> 
> Generations of good people, working and sacrifice and putting themselves at risk at times, and you dismiss them and lie and deny their contributions.
Click to expand...




Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.
> 
> 
> 
> A good post and agreed on much of it, but not all.  On the positive side, you are absolutely correct that there is a difference between anger and hate.  You are also correct that many Americans have been prejudiced by the very system meant to protect them.
> 
> OTOH,  Affirmative Action and other "special rules  for special people" only further divide Americans, not unite them.  Since such rules violate the 14th Amendment in the opinions of many common Americans (not SCOTUS), the divide becomes wider.
> 
> Let's not forget that many large groups have been prejudiced against and then became American mainstream.  It wasn't that long ago that Irish and Italian immigrants were thought of as being lowlife scum, criminals and Papists.  A major hurdle for JFK being elected was prejudice against both the Irish and Catholics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long do whites get to lie to themselves? Don't compare Irish and Italians to blacks. None of them faced what blacks did. Affirmative Action divides nothing. whites divided he nation themselves by denying the same rights they got to others. If not for Affirmative Action, America as we see it now would not exist. The only people who say this violates the 14th amendment are whites who are racists themselves. Your first line was pure bullshit and that belief needs to die because it's a complete lie. When whites like you face the truth then America will be less divided. YOU are the ones keeping things divided by lying to yourselves to the extent of creating and pushing a race baited lie because whites got mad that laws had to be made to stop whites from the oppression of those not white.  These are not special rules and there are no special people. Whites are the ones who have thought they were especially entitled to things and they still do now. That's why your first line exists and you actually believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the negroes that are here sucking off of the white man. I don't know too many whites drowning to get to some African shithole for a handout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laugh all you want but you can't produce an anti white discriminatory law or policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOur pretense of ignorance of the last 60-70 years is not credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO. 60-70 years ago it was 1947- 1957, dipstick.
> 
> If you had been black or anything other than white in America during that time with the same emotional fragility that you have now, you would have committed suicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOur pretense of ignorance and your denial of the hard work and sacrifices of all the Americans that fought and sacrificed for your ungrateful ass, is noted and held against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your tantrum does not change the fact that not a goddamn thing happened between 1947 and 1957.....or ever that has marginalized  the "poor, maligned" white population.
> 
> At least be intellectually honest enough to admit that was a stupid ass statement.
> 
> Even. For. You.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a cool little historical tidbit.
> 
> 
> African-American Civil Rights Movement (1896–1954) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> "In 1862, the US Congress passed the Morrill Act, which established federal funding of a land grant college in each state, but 17 states refused to admit black students to their land grant colleges. In response, Congress enacted the second Morrill Act of 1890, which required states that excluded blacks from their existing land grant colleges to open separate institutions and to equitably divide the funds between the schools. The colleges founded in response to the second Morill Act became today's public historically black colleges and universities (HBCUs) and, together with the private HBCUs and the unsegregated colleges in the North and West, provided higher educational opportunities to African Americans. Federally funded extension agents from the land grant colleges spread knowledge about scientific agriculture and home economics to rural communities with agents from the HBCUs focusing on black farmers and families."
> 
> 
> 
> 18 fucking 62, white congressmen elected by white voters, using federal power and white tax dollars to help blacks.
> 
> 
> Here is something in the time frame you said nothing was done.
> 
> 
> "After the case was reheard in December, Warren set about persuading his colleagues to reach a unanimous decision overruling _Plessy_. Five of the other eight judges were firmly on his side. He persuaded another two by saying that the decision would not touch greatly on the original question of _Plessy'_s legality, focusing instead on the principle of equality. Justice Stanley Reed was swayed after Warren suggested that a Southerner's lone dissent on this issue could be more dangerous and incendiary than the court's unanimous decision.[_citation needed_] In May 1954, Warren announced the Court's decision, which he wrote. It said that "segregation of children in public schools solely on the basis of race" was unconstitutional because it deprived "the children of the minority group of equal educational opportunities" and thus equal protection under the law"
> 
> 
> Separate but equal, overturned unanimously by an all white Supreme Court in 1954.
> 
> Warren worked hard and smart to get a strong unanimous decision to settle the issue. You ignored his work and his bravery.
> 
> Not to mention the decision of Eisenhower, who choose a civil rights supporter for the court.
> 
> Eisenhower, who won two landslide elections despite, (or because?) of his strong support for civil rights.
> 
> 
> This is Eisenhower on civil rights, in 19 fucking 53
> 
> 
> "Eisenhower overruled him: "We have not taken and we shall not take a single backward step. There must be no second class citizens in this country."[197]"
> 
> 
> Generations of good people, working and sacrifice and putting themselves at risk at times, and you dismiss them and lie and deny their contributions.
Click to expand...


Please. In your haste to insist that I express gratitude to a few white politicians of the distant  past for DOING THEIR JOBS, you lied. I did NOT say NOTHING  was done between the years that I called out, I said that from 1947 to 1957 there was nothing then or now that happened to marginalize the white population as you implied.

You are wasting time and words trying to convince the wrong person to express gratitude  for lawmakers only doing the right thing.

Your problem is that you actually believe that black citizens should be second class and subservient to even the lowest bottomfeeding white man. 

You also think that ANY laws passed to create a path to equal citizenship for blacks should be viewed  as a gift as oppposed to a RIGHT. And ANY gains made by anyone black is considered "taking from white people" by you.

You are a condecending prick and habitual whiner.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good post and agreed on much of it, but not all.  On the positive side, you are absolutely correct that there is a difference between anger and hate.  You are also correct that many Americans have been prejudiced by the very system meant to protect them.
> 
> OTOH,  Affirmative Action and other "special rules  for special people" only further divide Americans, not unite them.  Since such rules violate the 14th Amendment in the opinions of many common Americans (not SCOTUS), the divide becomes wider.
> 
> Let's not forget that many large groups have been prejudiced against and then became American mainstream.  It wasn't that long ago that Irish and Italian immigrants were thought of as being lowlife scum, criminals and Papists.  A major hurdle for JFK being elected was prejudice against both the Irish and Catholics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long do whites get to lie to themselves? Don't compare Irish and Italians to blacks. None of them faced what blacks did. Affirmative Action divides nothing. whites divided he nation themselves by denying the same rights they got to others. If not for Affirmative Action, America as we see it now would not exist. The only people who say this violates the 14th amendment are whites who are racists themselves. Your first line was pure bullshit and that belief needs to die because it's a complete lie. When whites like you face the truth then America will be less divided. YOU are the ones keeping things divided by lying to yourselves to the extent of creating and pushing a race baited lie because whites got mad that laws had to be made to stop whites from the oppression of those not white.  These are not special rules and there are no special people. Whites are the ones who have thought they were especially entitled to things and they still do now. That's why your first line exists and you actually believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the negroes that are here sucking off of the white man. I don't know too many whites drowning to get to some African shithole for a handout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOur pretense of ignorance of the last 60-70 years is not credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO. 60-70 years ago it was 1947- 1957, dipstick.
> 
> If you had been black or anything other than white in America during that time with the same emotional fragility that you have now, you would have committed suicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOur pretense of ignorance and your denial of the hard work and sacrifices of all the Americans that fought and sacrificed for your ungrateful ass, is noted and held against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your tantrum does not change the fact that not a goddamn thing happened between 1947 and 1957.....or ever that has marginalized  the "poor, maligned" white population.
> 
> At least be intellectually honest enough to admit that was a stupid ass statement.
> 
> Even. For. You.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a cool little historical tidbit.
> 
> 
> African-American Civil Rights Movement (1896–1954) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> "In 1862, the US Congress passed the Morrill Act, which established federal funding of a land grant college in each state, but 17 states refused to admit black students to their land grant colleges. In response, Congress enacted the second Morrill Act of 1890, which required states that excluded blacks from their existing land grant colleges to open separate institutions and to equitably divide the funds between the schools. The colleges founded in response to the second Morill Act became today's public historically black colleges and universities (HBCUs) and, together with the private HBCUs and the unsegregated colleges in the North and West, provided higher educational opportunities to African Americans. Federally funded extension agents from the land grant colleges spread knowledge about scientific agriculture and home economics to rural communities with agents from the HBCUs focusing on black farmers and families."
> 
> 
> 
> 18 fucking 62, white congressmen elected by white voters, using federal power and white tax dollars to help blacks.
> 
> 
> Here is something in the time frame you said nothing was done.
> 
> 
> "After the case was reheard in December, Warren set about persuading his colleagues to reach a unanimous decision overruling _Plessy_. Five of the other eight judges were firmly on his side. He persuaded another two by saying that the decision would not touch greatly on the original question of _Plessy'_s legality, focusing instead on the principle of equality. Justice Stanley Reed was swayed after Warren suggested that a Southerner's lone dissent on this issue could be more dangerous and incendiary than the court's unanimous decision.[_citation needed_] In May 1954, Warren announced the Court's decision, which he wrote. It said that "segregation of children in public schools solely on the basis of race" was unconstitutional because it deprived "the children of the minority group of equal educational opportunities" and thus equal protection under the law"
> 
> 
> Separate but equal, overturned unanimously by an all white Supreme Court in 1954.
> 
> Warren worked hard and smart to get a strong unanimous decision to settle the issue. You ignored his work and his bravery.
> 
> Not to mention the decision of Eisenhower, who choose a civil rights supporter for the court.
> 
> Eisenhower, who won two landslide elections despite, (or because?) of his strong support for civil rights.
> 
> 
> This is Eisenhower on civil rights, in 19 fucking 53
> 
> 
> "Eisenhower overruled him: "We have not taken and we shall not take a single backward step. There must be no second class citizens in this country."[197]"
> 
> 
> Generations of good people, working and sacrifice and putting themselves at risk at times, and you dismiss them and lie and deny their contributions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good post and agreed on much of it, but not all.  On the positive side, you are absolutely correct that there is a difference between anger and hate.  You are also correct that many Americans have been prejudiced by the very system meant to protect them.
> 
> OTOH,  Affirmative Action and other "special rules  for special people" only further divide Americans, not unite them.  Since such rules violate the 14th Amendment in the opinions of many common Americans (not SCOTUS), the divide becomes wider.
> 
> Let's not forget that many large groups have been prejudiced against and then became American mainstream.  It wasn't that long ago that Irish and Italian immigrants were thought of as being lowlife scum, criminals and Papists.  A major hurdle for JFK being elected was prejudice against both the Irish and Catholics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long do whites get to lie to themselves? Don't compare Irish and Italians to blacks. None of them faced what blacks did. Affirmative Action divides nothing. whites divided he nation themselves by denying the same rights they got to others. If not for Affirmative Action, America as we see it now would not exist. The only people who say this violates the 14th amendment are whites who are racists themselves. Your first line was pure bullshit and that belief needs to die because it's a complete lie. When whites like you face the truth then America will be less divided. YOU are the ones keeping things divided by lying to yourselves to the extent of creating and pushing a race baited lie because whites got mad that laws had to be made to stop whites from the oppression of those not white.  These are not special rules and there are no special people. Whites are the ones who have thought they were especially entitled to things and they still do now. That's why your first line exists and you actually believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the negroes that are here sucking off of the white man. I don't know too many whites drowning to get to some African shithole for a handout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOur pretense of ignorance of the last 60-70 years is not credible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO. 60-70 years ago it was 1947- 1957, dipstick.
> 
> If you had been black or anything other than white in America during that time with the same emotional fragility that you have now, you would have committed suicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOur pretense of ignorance and your denial of the hard work and sacrifices of all the Americans that fought and sacrificed for your ungrateful ass, is noted and held against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your tantrum does not change the fact that not a goddamn thing happened between 1947 and 1957.....or ever that has marginalized  the "poor, maligned" white population.
> 
> At least be intellectually honest enough to admit that was a stupid ass statement.
> 
> Even. For. You.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a cool little historical tidbit.
> 
> 
> African-American Civil Rights Movement (1896–1954) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> "In 1862, the US Congress passed the Morrill Act, which established federal funding of a land grant college in each state, but 17 states refused to admit black students to their land grant colleges. In response, Congress enacted the second Morrill Act of 1890, which required states that excluded blacks from their existing land grant colleges to open separate institutions and to equitably divide the funds between the schools. The colleges founded in response to the second Morill Act became today's public historically black colleges and universities (HBCUs) and, together with the private HBCUs and the unsegregated colleges in the North and West, provided higher educational opportunities to African Americans. Federally funded extension agents from the land grant colleges spread knowledge about scientific agriculture and home economics to rural communities with agents from the HBCUs focusing on black farmers and families."
> 
> 
> 
> 18 fucking 62, white congressmen elected by white voters, using federal power and white tax dollars to help blacks.
> 
> 
> Here is something in the time frame you said nothing was done.
> 
> 
> "After the case was reheard in December, Warren set about persuading his colleagues to reach a unanimous decision overruling _Plessy_. Five of the other eight judges were firmly on his side. He persuaded another two by saying that the decision would not touch greatly on the original question of _Plessy'_s legality, focusing instead on the principle of equality. Justice Stanley Reed was swayed after Warren suggested that a Southerner's lone dissent on this issue could be more dangerous and incendiary than the court's unanimous decision.[_citation needed_] In May 1954, Warren announced the Court's decision, which he wrote. It said that "segregation of children in public schools solely on the basis of race" was unconstitutional because it deprived "the children of the minority group of equal educational opportunities" and thus equal protection under the law"
> 
> 
> Separate but equal, overturned unanimously by an all white Supreme Court in 1954.
> 
> Warren worked hard and smart to get a strong unanimous decision to settle the issue. You ignored his work and his bravery.
> 
> Not to mention the decision of Eisenhower, who choose a civil rights supporter for the court.
> 
> Eisenhower, who won two landslide elections despite, (or because?) of his strong support for civil rights.
> 
> 
> This is Eisenhower on civil rights, in 19 fucking 53
> 
> 
> "Eisenhower overruled him: "We have not taken and we shall not take a single backward step. There must be no second class citizens in this country."[197]"
> 
> 
> Generations of good people, working and sacrifice and putting themselves at risk at times, and you dismiss them and lie and deny their contributions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please. In your haste to insist that I express gratitude to a few white politicians of the distant  past for DOING THEIR JOBS, you lied. I did NOT say NOTHING  was done between the years that I called out, I said that from 1947 to 1957 there was nothing then or now that happened to marginalize the white population as you implied.
> 
> You are wasting time and words trying to convince the wrong person to express gratitude  for lawmakers only doing the right thing.
> 
> Your problem is that you actually believe that black citizens should be second class and subservient to even the lowest bottomfeeding white man.
> 
> You also think that ANY laws passed to create a path to equal citizenship for blacks should be viewed  as a gift as oppposed to a RIGHT. And ANY gains made by anyone black is considered "taking from white people" by you.
> 
> You are a condecending prick and habitual whiner.
Click to expand...




1. Nothing I said, has implied in anyway that blacks should be second class citizens. You are a filthy race baiting liar.

2. The laws designed to "create a path to equal citizenship" were fully supported by republicans then and republicans now. It is as those laws and policies have moved BEYOND that to anti-white discrimination that I object. Nothing I have said gives you reason to say otherwise. YOu are a filthy race baiting liar.

3. The historical tidbit about 1862 was very interesting. White republicans even back before the Civil War, busting their asses for your ancestors. And look at the result. Generations of increasing entitlement and racism and hatred, from people like you.


4. THe Eisenhower stuff was great too. YOu know he appointed FIVE justices to the Supreme Court? NOne of them southerns or segregationists.


5. Yes, in arguing with you over and over the same points, with your constant lying and insults, i did lose the immediate thread of your insane denials and conflated "nothing" with "nothing to marginalize whites". Did I mention that you are a filthy race baiting liar?


----------



## Yarddog

Delores Paulk said:


> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.






Don't know who is saying to FORGET THE PAST.   We can remember the past, but don't blame your neighbor for the past. Telling someone to be focused on the here and now is the best advice, that's where the opportunity is.  


Quote:
"While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it. The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history. It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
*
*


----------



## Yarddog

Delores Paulk said:


> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.





Did you do all these things? We ARE facing these issues. Why do people keep pretending we are not?  By continually saying we are not facing these things,  its more of an excuse to allow the regulatory powers of the government into all of our every day lives. Thats really what this is about.

Quote:
Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.


----------



## Yarddog

MarcATL said:


> In time, all Confederate Flags are going to taken down, stomped on and torn assunder.
> 
> It's racist message needs to be placed in the dust bin of history once and for ever.
> 
> Good post OP.




Why not the US flag as well?  many people claim the US is born and built on racism, so how long before the new flag is proposed?


----------



## Correll

Yarddog said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know who is saying to FORGET THE PAST.   We can remember the past, but don't blame your neighbor for the past. Telling someone to be focused on the here and now is the best advice, that's where the opportunity is.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> "While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it. The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history. It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”
> *
Click to expand...



I never supported slavery, and will never apologize for it.


know that people like Kat and IM2 will never consider any apology or act of contrition to be enough.


Never.


----------



## Correll

Yarddog said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> In time, all Confederate Flags are going to taken down, stomped on and torn assunder.
> 
> It's racist message needs to be placed in the dust bin of history once and for ever.
> 
> Good post OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not the US flag as well?  many people claim the US is born and built on racism, so how long before the new flag is proposed?
Click to expand...



That will come. Be deconstruction is a one step at a time process.

If they are too open about their agenda, we would reject their bullshit and cast them out.


----------



## Divine Wind

Yarddog said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> In time, all Confederate Flags are going to taken down, stomped on and torn assunder.
> 
> It's racist message needs to be placed in the dust bin of history once and for ever.
> 
> Good post OP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not the US flag as well?  many people claim the US is born and built on racism, so how long before the new flag is proposed?
Click to expand...

Agreed.  The 3/5s clause is in the Constitution.  By Marc's standard, the entire USA should be "_taken down, stomped on and torn assunder._"


----------



## Divine Wind

Correll said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I, as a white person have never owned a slave. I have never bought products made by black slaves, though I once bought an iPod, which are made by slaves in China, but they don't count because they are not black. I was not born in 1802, so I never lived in a world where blacks were paid less for the same job. In our world whites are passed over in favor of less qualified blacks on a regular basis for jobs and college admission.
> 
> Racism will stop when we stop being racist, Promoting hatred of whites, as the left does, will not fix anything. When you stop promoting racism, only then will you free yourself.
> 
> This concept of yours that I am guilty of sins that were committed by people long dead who I never even met, due to the color of my skin is the very evil you claim to oppose. I don't "apologize" for things I had no part in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is incredible to me that anyone could disagree with any of that.
Click to expand...

Agreed, but the Left Wing capitalizes on playing the race card for votes and the White Supremacists on the Right do not make it easier for non-racist RWers to move forward.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long do whites get to lie to themselves? Don't compare Irish and Italians to blacks. None of them faced what blacks did. Affirmative Action divides nothing. whites divided he nation themselves by denying the same rights they got to others. If not for Affirmative Action, America as we see it now would not exist. The only people who say this violates the 14th amendment are whites who are racists themselves. Your first line was pure bullshit and that belief needs to die because it's a complete lie. When whites like you face the truth then America will be less divided. YOU are the ones keeping things divided by lying to yourselves to the extent of creating and pushing a race baited lie because whites got mad that laws had to be made to stop whites from the oppression of those not white.  These are not special rules and there are no special people. Whites are the ones who have thought they were especially entitled to things and they still do now. That's why your first line exists and you actually believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the negroes that are here sucking off of the white man. I don't know too many whites drowning to get to some African shithole for a handout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO. 60-70 years ago it was 1947- 1957, dipstick.
> 
> If you had been black or anything other than white in America during that time with the same emotional fragility that you have now, you would have committed suicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOur pretense of ignorance and your denial of the hard work and sacrifices of all the Americans that fought and sacrificed for your ungrateful ass, is noted and held against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your tantrum does not change the fact that not a goddamn thing happened between 1947 and 1957.....or ever that has marginalized  the "poor, maligned" white population.
> 
> At least be intellectually honest enough to admit that was a stupid ass statement.
> 
> Even. For. You.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a cool little historical tidbit.
> 
> 
> African-American Civil Rights Movement (1896–1954) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> "In 1862, the US Congress passed the Morrill Act, which established federal funding of a land grant college in each state, but 17 states refused to admit black students to their land grant colleges. In response, Congress enacted the second Morrill Act of 1890, which required states that excluded blacks from their existing land grant colleges to open separate institutions and to equitably divide the funds between the schools. The colleges founded in response to the second Morill Act became today's public historically black colleges and universities (HBCUs) and, together with the private HBCUs and the unsegregated colleges in the North and West, provided higher educational opportunities to African Americans. Federally funded extension agents from the land grant colleges spread knowledge about scientific agriculture and home economics to rural communities with agents from the HBCUs focusing on black farmers and families."
> 
> 
> 
> 18 fucking 62, white congressmen elected by white voters, using federal power and white tax dollars to help blacks.
> 
> 
> Here is something in the time frame you said nothing was done.
> 
> 
> "After the case was reheard in December, Warren set about persuading his colleagues to reach a unanimous decision overruling _Plessy_. Five of the other eight judges were firmly on his side. He persuaded another two by saying that the decision would not touch greatly on the original question of _Plessy'_s legality, focusing instead on the principle of equality. Justice Stanley Reed was swayed after Warren suggested that a Southerner's lone dissent on this issue could be more dangerous and incendiary than the court's unanimous decision.[_citation needed_] In May 1954, Warren announced the Court's decision, which he wrote. It said that "segregation of children in public schools solely on the basis of race" was unconstitutional because it deprived "the children of the minority group of equal educational opportunities" and thus equal protection under the law"
> 
> 
> Separate but equal, overturned unanimously by an all white Supreme Court in 1954.
> 
> Warren worked hard and smart to get a strong unanimous decision to settle the issue. You ignored his work and his bravery.
> 
> Not to mention the decision of Eisenhower, who choose a civil rights supporter for the court.
> 
> Eisenhower, who won two landslide elections despite, (or because?) of his strong support for civil rights.
> 
> 
> This is Eisenhower on civil rights, in 19 fucking 53
> 
> 
> "Eisenhower overruled him: "We have not taken and we shall not take a single backward step. There must be no second class citizens in this country."[197]"
> 
> 
> Generations of good people, working and sacrifice and putting themselves at risk at times, and you dismiss them and lie and deny their contributions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long do whites get to lie to themselves? Don't compare Irish and Italians to blacks. None of them faced what blacks did. Affirmative Action divides nothing. whites divided he nation themselves by denying the same rights they got to others. If not for Affirmative Action, America as we see it now would not exist. The only people who say this violates the 14th amendment are whites who are racists themselves. Your first line was pure bullshit and that belief needs to die because it's a complete lie. When whites like you face the truth then America will be less divided. YOU are the ones keeping things divided by lying to yourselves to the extent of creating and pushing a race baited lie because whites got mad that laws had to be made to stop whites from the oppression of those not white.  These are not special rules and there are no special people. Whites are the ones who have thought they were especially entitled to things and they still do now. That's why your first line exists and you actually believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the negroes that are here sucking off of the white man. I don't know too many whites drowning to get to some African shithole for a handout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO. 60-70 years ago it was 1947- 1957, dipstick.
> 
> If you had been black or anything other than white in America during that time with the same emotional fragility that you have now, you would have committed suicide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOur pretense of ignorance and your denial of the hard work and sacrifices of all the Americans that fought and sacrificed for your ungrateful ass, is noted and held against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your tantrum does not change the fact that not a goddamn thing happened between 1947 and 1957.....or ever that has marginalized  the "poor, maligned" white population.
> 
> At least be intellectually honest enough to admit that was a stupid ass statement.
> 
> Even. For. You.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a cool little historical tidbit.
> 
> 
> African-American Civil Rights Movement (1896–1954) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> "In 1862, the US Congress passed the Morrill Act, which established federal funding of a land grant college in each state, but 17 states refused to admit black students to their land grant colleges. In response, Congress enacted the second Morrill Act of 1890, which required states that excluded blacks from their existing land grant colleges to open separate institutions and to equitably divide the funds between the schools. The colleges founded in response to the second Morill Act became today's public historically black colleges and universities (HBCUs) and, together with the private HBCUs and the unsegregated colleges in the North and West, provided higher educational opportunities to African Americans. Federally funded extension agents from the land grant colleges spread knowledge about scientific agriculture and home economics to rural communities with agents from the HBCUs focusing on black farmers and families."
> 
> 
> 
> 18 fucking 62, white congressmen elected by white voters, using federal power and white tax dollars to help blacks.
> 
> 
> Here is something in the time frame you said nothing was done.
> 
> 
> "After the case was reheard in December, Warren set about persuading his colleagues to reach a unanimous decision overruling _Plessy_. Five of the other eight judges were firmly on his side. He persuaded another two by saying that the decision would not touch greatly on the original question of _Plessy'_s legality, focusing instead on the principle of equality. Justice Stanley Reed was swayed after Warren suggested that a Southerner's lone dissent on this issue could be more dangerous and incendiary than the court's unanimous decision.[_citation needed_] In May 1954, Warren announced the Court's decision, which he wrote. It said that "segregation of children in public schools solely on the basis of race" was unconstitutional because it deprived "the children of the minority group of equal educational opportunities" and thus equal protection under the law"
> 
> 
> Separate but equal, overturned unanimously by an all white Supreme Court in 1954.
> 
> Warren worked hard and smart to get a strong unanimous decision to settle the issue. You ignored his work and his bravery.
> 
> Not to mention the decision of Eisenhower, who choose a civil rights supporter for the court.
> 
> Eisenhower, who won two landslide elections despite, (or because?) of his strong support for civil rights.
> 
> 
> This is Eisenhower on civil rights, in 19 fucking 53
> 
> 
> "Eisenhower overruled him: "We have not taken and we shall not take a single backward step. There must be no second class citizens in this country."[197]"
> 
> 
> Generations of good people, working and sacrifice and putting themselves at risk at times, and you dismiss them and lie and deny their contributions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please. In your haste to insist that I express gratitude to a few white politicians of the distant  past for DOING THEIR JOBS, you lied. I did NOT say NOTHING  was done between the years that I called out, I said that from 1947 to 1957 there was nothing then or now that happened to marginalize the white population as you implied.
> 
> You are wasting time and words trying to convince the wrong person to express gratitude  for lawmakers only doing the right thing.
> 
> Your problem is that you actually believe that black citizens should be second class and subservient to even the lowest bottomfeeding white man.
> 
> You also think that ANY laws passed to create a path to equal citizenship for blacks should be viewed  as a gift as oppposed to a RIGHT. And ANY gains made by anyone black is considered "taking from white people" by you.
> 
> You are a condecending prick and habitual whiner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Nothing I said, has implied in anyway that blacks should be second class citizens. You are a filthy race baiting liar.
> 
> 2. The laws designed to "create a path to equal citizenship" were fully supported by republicans then and republicans now. It is as those laws and policies have moved BEYOND that to anti-white discrimination that I object. Nothing I have said gives you reason to say otherwise. YOu are a filthy race baiting liar.
> 
> 3. The historical tidbit about 1862 was very interesting. White republicans even back before the Civil War, busting their asses for your ancestors. And look at the result. Generations of increasing entitlement and racism and hatred, from people like you.
> 
> 
> 4. THe Eisenhower stuff was great too. YOu know he appointed FIVE justices to the Supreme Court? NOne of them southerns or segregationists.
> 
> 
> 5. Yes, in arguing with you over and over the same points, with your constant lying and insults, i did lose the immediate thread of your insane denials and conflated "nothing" with "nothing to marginalize whites". Did I mention that you are a filthy race baiting liar?
Click to expand...


Sniff, sniff...have a tissue, sister.

 I have told you before, you can stop addressing me immediately, because you will get the same response over and over, you effeminate,  pathological nutcase.

You are terminally  obsessed with dictating what  YOU  believe that adults who you do not know should be grateful for. You do not get to decide that in my case.

And as fsr as race baiting, it is YOU who is the race baiter. 

You in all of your abject stupidity had the gall to state to IM2 "to look at the last 60 to 70 years" and you intended for that  to mean "Blacks have gained at the expense of whites" over that time frame. 


I then told you "nothing happened in that time frame to MARGINALIZE the white population". and you, being the egregious, lying asswipe that you are twisted my words so suit your agenda.

I called you on your bullshit and you had a meltdown.

You're a moronic little tool.


----------



## IM2

This seems par for the course here in this forum. There is another thread talking abut the over representation of black youth in correction facilities and they want to find reasons this happens that have nothing to do with racism. Black youth are 4 times more likely to be put in corrections faculties than whites and they want to look for any other reason but racism for this happening. Now you and I know that you cannot  ignore racism as a factor when you look at the issues pertaining to blacks and in fact any non white group here on this country. but on that forum you have a group of whites much like correll  who want to create a story that has nothing to do with reality in order to deny racism.


----------



## IM2

Yarddog said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know who is saying to FORGET THE PAST.   We can remember the past, but don't blame your neighbor for the past. Telling someone to be focused on the here and now is the best advice, that's where the opportunity is.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> "While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it. The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history. It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”
> *
Click to expand...


The words in bold are true. You need to stop  the lying. We read the racism in places like this and even as you guys post up racist crap, you tell us that racism is a thing of the past. You guys are being held accountable for your racism now. You are the benefactors of aa system built upon the denial of rights of others. Your opinion does not represent that of the white race as an entirety.   You guys are on the fringe extremes of this society. You're a bunch of loons.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the negroes that are here sucking off of the white man. I don't know too many whites drowning to get to some African shithole for a handout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOur pretense of ignorance and your denial of the hard work and sacrifices of all the Americans that fought and sacrificed for your ungrateful ass, is noted and held against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your tantrum does not change the fact that not a goddamn thing happened between 1947 and 1957.....or ever that has marginalized  the "poor, maligned" white population.
> 
> At least be intellectually honest enough to admit that was a stupid ass statement.
> 
> Even. For. You.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a cool little historical tidbit.
> 
> 
> African-American Civil Rights Movement (1896–1954) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> "In 1862, the US Congress passed the Morrill Act, which established federal funding of a land grant college in each state, but 17 states refused to admit black students to their land grant colleges. In response, Congress enacted the second Morrill Act of 1890, which required states that excluded blacks from their existing land grant colleges to open separate institutions and to equitably divide the funds between the schools. The colleges founded in response to the second Morill Act became today's public historically black colleges and universities (HBCUs) and, together with the private HBCUs and the unsegregated colleges in the North and West, provided higher educational opportunities to African Americans. Federally funded extension agents from the land grant colleges spread knowledge about scientific agriculture and home economics to rural communities with agents from the HBCUs focusing on black farmers and families."
> 
> 
> 
> 18 fucking 62, white congressmen elected by white voters, using federal power and white tax dollars to help blacks.
> 
> 
> Here is something in the time frame you said nothing was done.
> 
> 
> "After the case was reheard in December, Warren set about persuading his colleagues to reach a unanimous decision overruling _Plessy_. Five of the other eight judges were firmly on his side. He persuaded another two by saying that the decision would not touch greatly on the original question of _Plessy'_s legality, focusing instead on the principle of equality. Justice Stanley Reed was swayed after Warren suggested that a Southerner's lone dissent on this issue could be more dangerous and incendiary than the court's unanimous decision.[_citation needed_] In May 1954, Warren announced the Court's decision, which he wrote. It said that "segregation of children in public schools solely on the basis of race" was unconstitutional because it deprived "the children of the minority group of equal educational opportunities" and thus equal protection under the law"
> 
> 
> Separate but equal, overturned unanimously by an all white Supreme Court in 1954.
> 
> Warren worked hard and smart to get a strong unanimous decision to settle the issue. You ignored his work and his bravery.
> 
> Not to mention the decision of Eisenhower, who choose a civil rights supporter for the court.
> 
> Eisenhower, who won two landslide elections despite, (or because?) of his strong support for civil rights.
> 
> 
> This is Eisenhower on civil rights, in 19 fucking 53
> 
> 
> "Eisenhower overruled him: "We have not taken and we shall not take a single backward step. There must be no second class citizens in this country."[197]"
> 
> 
> Generations of good people, working and sacrifice and putting themselves at risk at times, and you dismiss them and lie and deny their contributions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the negroes that are here sucking off of the white man. I don't know too many whites drowning to get to some African shithole for a handout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOur pretense of ignorance and your denial of the hard work and sacrifices of all the Americans that fought and sacrificed for your ungrateful ass, is noted and held against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your tantrum does not change the fact that not a goddamn thing happened between 1947 and 1957.....or ever that has marginalized  the "poor, maligned" white population.
> 
> At least be intellectually honest enough to admit that was a stupid ass statement.
> 
> Even. For. You.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a cool little historical tidbit.
> 
> 
> African-American Civil Rights Movement (1896–1954) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> "In 1862, the US Congress passed the Morrill Act, which established federal funding of a land grant college in each state, but 17 states refused to admit black students to their land grant colleges. In response, Congress enacted the second Morrill Act of 1890, which required states that excluded blacks from their existing land grant colleges to open separate institutions and to equitably divide the funds between the schools. The colleges founded in response to the second Morill Act became today's public historically black colleges and universities (HBCUs) and, together with the private HBCUs and the unsegregated colleges in the North and West, provided higher educational opportunities to African Americans. Federally funded extension agents from the land grant colleges spread knowledge about scientific agriculture and home economics to rural communities with agents from the HBCUs focusing on black farmers and families."
> 
> 
> 
> 18 fucking 62, white congressmen elected by white voters, using federal power and white tax dollars to help blacks.
> 
> 
> Here is something in the time frame you said nothing was done.
> 
> 
> "After the case was reheard in December, Warren set about persuading his colleagues to reach a unanimous decision overruling _Plessy_. Five of the other eight judges were firmly on his side. He persuaded another two by saying that the decision would not touch greatly on the original question of _Plessy'_s legality, focusing instead on the principle of equality. Justice Stanley Reed was swayed after Warren suggested that a Southerner's lone dissent on this issue could be more dangerous and incendiary than the court's unanimous decision.[_citation needed_] In May 1954, Warren announced the Court's decision, which he wrote. It said that "segregation of children in public schools solely on the basis of race" was unconstitutional because it deprived "the children of the minority group of equal educational opportunities" and thus equal protection under the law"
> 
> 
> Separate but equal, overturned unanimously by an all white Supreme Court in 1954.
> 
> Warren worked hard and smart to get a strong unanimous decision to settle the issue. You ignored his work and his bravery.
> 
> Not to mention the decision of Eisenhower, who choose a civil rights supporter for the court.
> 
> Eisenhower, who won two landslide elections despite, (or because?) of his strong support for civil rights.
> 
> 
> This is Eisenhower on civil rights, in 19 fucking 53
> 
> 
> "Eisenhower overruled him: "We have not taken and we shall not take a single backward step. There must be no second class citizens in this country."[197]"
> 
> 
> Generations of good people, working and sacrifice and putting themselves at risk at times, and you dismiss them and lie and deny their contributions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please. In your haste to insist that I express gratitude to a few white politicians of the distant  past for DOING THEIR JOBS, you lied. I did NOT say NOTHING  was done between the years that I called out, I said that from 1947 to 1957 there was nothing then or now that happened to marginalize the white population as you implied.
> 
> You are wasting time and words trying to convince the wrong person to express gratitude  for lawmakers only doing the right thing.
> 
> Your problem is that you actually believe that black citizens should be second class and subservient to even the lowest bottomfeeding white man.
> 
> You also think that ANY laws passed to create a path to equal citizenship for blacks should be viewed  as a gift as oppposed to a RIGHT. And ANY gains made by anyone black is considered "taking from white people" by you.
> 
> You are a condecending prick and habitual whiner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Nothing I said, has implied in anyway that blacks should be second class citizens. You are a filthy race baiting liar.
> 
> 2. The laws designed to "create a path to equal citizenship" were fully supported by republicans then and republicans now. It is as those laws and policies have moved BEYOND that to anti-white discrimination that I object. Nothing I have said gives you reason to say otherwise. YOu are a filthy race baiting liar.
> 
> 3. The historical tidbit about 1862 was very interesting. White republicans even back before the Civil War, busting their asses for your ancestors. And look at the result. Generations of increasing entitlement and racism and hatred, from people like you.
> 
> 
> 4. THe Eisenhower stuff was great too. YOu know he appointed FIVE justices to the Supreme Court? NOne of them southerns or segregationists.
> 
> 
> 5. Yes, in arguing with you over and over the same points, with your constant lying and insults, i did lose the immediate thread of your insane denials and conflated "nothing" with "nothing to marginalize whites". Did I mention that you are a filthy race baiting liar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sniff, sniff...have a tissue, sister.
> 
> I have told you before, you can stop addressing me immediately, because you will get the same response over and over, you effeminate,  pathological nutcase.
> 
> You are terminally  obsessed with dictating what  YOU  believe that adults who you do not know should be grateful for. You do not get to decide that in my case.
> 
> And as fsr as race baiting, it is YOU who is the race baiter.
> 
> You in all of your abject stupidity had the gall to state to IM2 "to look at the last 60 to 70 years" and you intended for that  to mean "Blacks have gained at the expense of whites" over that time frame.
> 
> 
> I then told you "nothing happened in that time frame to MARGINALIZE the white population". and you, being the egregious, lying asswipe that you are twisted my words so suit your agenda.
> 
> I called you on your bullshit and you had a meltdown.
> 
> You're a moronic little tool.
Click to expand...




There was no meltdown, just me calming and repeatedly calling you on your constant stream of bullshit.


Let's remember you are the one arguing that Abraham Lincoln was not strongly anti-slavery and deserves no credit for freeing the slaves.


You are the stupid one here, not me.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> This seems par for the course here in this forum. There is another thread talking abut the over representation of black youth in correction facilities and they want to find reasons this happens that have nothing to do with racism. Black youth are 4 times more likely to be put in corrections faculties than whites and they want to look for any other reason but racism for this happening. Now you and I know that you cannot  ignore racism as a factor when you look at the issues pertaining to blacks and in fact any non white group here on this country. but on that forum you have a group of whites much like correll  who want to create a story that has nothing to do with reality in order to deny racism.




We've been trying to solve problems by addressing racism as the cause for generations.


THe problems don't seem to be affected by all our efforts at attacking white racism.


Discussing other possible causes for the fucked up state of Black America, is the only responsible course of action.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know who is saying to FORGET THE PAST.   We can remember the past, but don't blame your neighbor for the past. Telling someone to be focused on the here and now is the best advice, that's where the opportunity is.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> "While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it. The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history. It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The words in bold are true. You need to stop  the lying. We read the racism in places like this and even as you guys post up racist crap, you tell us that racism is a thing of the past. You guys are being held accountable for your racism now. You are the benefactors of aa system built upon the denial of rights of others. Your opinion does not represent that of the white race as an entirety.   You guys are on the fringe extremes of this society. You're a bunch of loons.
Click to expand...



YOu did this. 


You made this unavoidable.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know who is saying to FORGET THE PAST.   We can remember the past, but don't blame your neighbor for the past. Telling someone to be focused on the here and now is the best advice, that's where the opportunity is.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> "While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it. The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history. It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never supported slavery, and will never apologize for it.
> 
> 
> know that people like Kat and IM2 will never consider any apology or act of contrition to be enough.
> 
> 
> Never.
Click to expand...


You can't speak for me bitch. You are a racist. If slavery was legal today you would support it. It's real easy to talk abut what you do not support when you know it doesn't exist. There has been great economic damage created to blacks  by what has gone on and until those damages are fixed, then no one has to accept empty word that contain no action towards fixing the problems created.

Whites like you labor under a bunch of false race baited bullshit about lacks We want revenge, nothing will ever be enough until we own whirs as slaves. That's just how ignorant whites like you are. Slavery a snot a fun time for whites. They lived in constant fear. You have a family of 4 and you own 200 a slaves. There was only one way they could control the slaves and that was through violent mans. No one wants to live in that kind of constant fear and yet you fucked up right wing retard dittoheads think that's what we want to do. .Nobody black pays attention to the New Black Panther party. The original black panthers have denounced them. Only you idiots make them out to be a threat.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This seems par for the course here in this forum. There is another thread talking abut the over representation of black youth in correction facilities and they want to find reasons this happens that have nothing to do with racism. Black youth are 4 times more likely to be put in corrections faculties than whites and they want to look for any other reason but racism for this happening. Now you and I know that you cannot  ignore racism as a factor when you look at the issues pertaining to blacks and in fact any non white group here on this country. but on that forum you have a group of whites much like correll  who want to create a story that has nothing to do with reality in order to deny racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've been trying to solve problems by addressing racism as the cause for generations.
> 
> 
> THe problems don't seem to be affected by all our efforts at attacking white racism.
> 
> 
> Discussing other possible causes for the fucked up state of Black America, is the only responsible course of action.
Click to expand...


No you have not.

So tell me when exactly did whites start this generational attempt to solve problems in the black community by addressing racism as the cause?


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know who is saying to FORGET THE PAST.   We can remember the past, but don't blame your neighbor for the past. Telling someone to be focused on the here and now is the best advice, that's where the opportunity is.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> "While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it. The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history. It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The words in bold are true. You need to stop  the lying. We read the racism in places like this and even as you guys post up racist crap, you tell us that racism is a thing of the past. You guys are being held accountable for your racism now. You are the benefactors of aa system built upon the denial of rights of others. Your opinion does not represent that of the white race as an entirety.   You guys are on the fringe extremes of this society. You're a bunch of loons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu did this.
> 
> 
> You made this unavoidable.
Click to expand...


Too bad I can't see the picture.


----------



## bgrouse

Divine.Wind said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sad about it. It happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Evolution in action.
> 
> Again, the problem is cultural not genetic...at least "race" genetics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is genetic. Blacks get the bad genes a lot more often. It's statistics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to post links about Black "bad genes" and statistics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a recent one I posted in response to someone's claim:
> The most violent state in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks but I saw no evidence backing your conclusions that Blacks have inferior or "bad" genes.  It's cultural as proved by adoption studies.  Take a black baby out of the ghetto, put them in a middle class home and they become Middle Class Americans.  Conversely, stick a white baby in the ghetto and you get another gang-banger.
Click to expand...

What adoption studies?


----------



## Yarddog

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know who is saying to FORGET THE PAST.   We can remember the past, but don't blame your neighbor for the past. Telling someone to be focused on the here and now is the best advice, that's where the opportunity is.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> "While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it. The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history. It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The words in bold are true. You need to stop  the lying. We read the racism in places like this and even as you guys post up racist crap, you tell us that racism is a thing of the past. You guys are being held accountable for your racism now. You are the benefactors of aa system built upon the denial of rights of others. Your opinion does not represent that of the white race as an entirety.   You guys are on the fringe extremes of this society. You're a bunch of loons.
Click to expand...



And who determines that we HAVE or HAVE NOT faced the issue of past slavery?    I am not for racism or discrimination. Personally I am aware of the evils of how black people were treated in this country, from the Chicago riots to what happened in Oklahoma years back.. etc.. 
I believe it's up to us on an individual level to treat each other well and I'm not saying to Forget the past but the OP seems to think that most white people are unaware of slavery or that it was horribly wrong.  I think we all get that now. I for one have been taught that my entire life. Why would I not have Faced it by now??
If we want to build memorials,  give some speeches, write some books thats fantastic but it seems to me that there is a strong movement to keep moving us backwards into GUILT, so that we can pass some more government programs or allow them more control of our lives. I think we can all see that racism still exists, but the government can not and is not going to solve it.  It takes us as Americans on a one on one basis to treat each other better and solve our problems. When people say to pick yourself up by the bootstraps, most of that is meant as tough love, because that is Much more lasting than a hand out.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your tantrum does not change the fact that not a goddamn thing happened between 1947 and 1957.....or ever that has marginalized  the "poor, maligned" white population.
> 
> At least be intellectually honest enough to admit that was a stupid ass statement.
> 
> Even. For. You.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a cool little historical tidbit.
> 
> 
> African-American Civil Rights Movement (1896–1954) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> "In 1862, the US Congress passed the Morrill Act, which established federal funding of a land grant college in each state, but 17 states refused to admit black students to their land grant colleges. In response, Congress enacted the second Morrill Act of 1890, which required states that excluded blacks from their existing land grant colleges to open separate institutions and to equitably divide the funds between the schools. The colleges founded in response to the second Morill Act became today's public historically black colleges and universities (HBCUs) and, together with the private HBCUs and the unsegregated colleges in the North and West, provided higher educational opportunities to African Americans. Federally funded extension agents from the land grant colleges spread knowledge about scientific agriculture and home economics to rural communities with agents from the HBCUs focusing on black farmers and families."
> 
> 
> 
> 18 fucking 62, white congressmen elected by white voters, using federal power and white tax dollars to help blacks.
> 
> 
> Here is something in the time frame you said nothing was done.
> 
> 
> "After the case was reheard in December, Warren set about persuading his colleagues to reach a unanimous decision overruling _Plessy_. Five of the other eight judges were firmly on his side. He persuaded another two by saying that the decision would not touch greatly on the original question of _Plessy'_s legality, focusing instead on the principle of equality. Justice Stanley Reed was swayed after Warren suggested that a Southerner's lone dissent on this issue could be more dangerous and incendiary than the court's unanimous decision.[_citation needed_] In May 1954, Warren announced the Court's decision, which he wrote. It said that "segregation of children in public schools solely on the basis of race" was unconstitutional because it deprived "the children of the minority group of equal educational opportunities" and thus equal protection under the law"
> 
> 
> Separate but equal, overturned unanimously by an all white Supreme Court in 1954.
> 
> Warren worked hard and smart to get a strong unanimous decision to settle the issue. You ignored his work and his bravery.
> 
> Not to mention the decision of Eisenhower, who choose a civil rights supporter for the court.
> 
> Eisenhower, who won two landslide elections despite, (or because?) of his strong support for civil rights.
> 
> 
> This is Eisenhower on civil rights, in 19 fucking 53
> 
> 
> "Eisenhower overruled him: "We have not taken and we shall not take a single backward step. There must be no second class citizens in this country."[197]"
> 
> 
> Generations of good people, working and sacrifice and putting themselves at risk at times, and you dismiss them and lie and deny their contributions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your tantrum does not change the fact that not a goddamn thing happened between 1947 and 1957.....or ever that has marginalized  the "poor, maligned" white population.
> 
> At least be intellectually honest enough to admit that was a stupid ass statement.
> 
> Even. For. You.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a cool little historical tidbit.
> 
> 
> African-American Civil Rights Movement (1896–1954) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> "In 1862, the US Congress passed the Morrill Act, which established federal funding of a land grant college in each state, but 17 states refused to admit black students to their land grant colleges. In response, Congress enacted the second Morrill Act of 1890, which required states that excluded blacks from their existing land grant colleges to open separate institutions and to equitably divide the funds between the schools. The colleges founded in response to the second Morill Act became today's public historically black colleges and universities (HBCUs) and, together with the private HBCUs and the unsegregated colleges in the North and West, provided higher educational opportunities to African Americans. Federally funded extension agents from the land grant colleges spread knowledge about scientific agriculture and home economics to rural communities with agents from the HBCUs focusing on black farmers and families."
> 
> 
> 
> 18 fucking 62, white congressmen elected by white voters, using federal power and white tax dollars to help blacks.
> 
> 
> Here is something in the time frame you said nothing was done.
> 
> 
> "After the case was reheard in December, Warren set about persuading his colleagues to reach a unanimous decision overruling _Plessy_. Five of the other eight judges were firmly on his side. He persuaded another two by saying that the decision would not touch greatly on the original question of _Plessy'_s legality, focusing instead on the principle of equality. Justice Stanley Reed was swayed after Warren suggested that a Southerner's lone dissent on this issue could be more dangerous and incendiary than the court's unanimous decision.[_citation needed_] In May 1954, Warren announced the Court's decision, which he wrote. It said that "segregation of children in public schools solely on the basis of race" was unconstitutional because it deprived "the children of the minority group of equal educational opportunities" and thus equal protection under the law"
> 
> 
> Separate but equal, overturned unanimously by an all white Supreme Court in 1954.
> 
> Warren worked hard and smart to get a strong unanimous decision to settle the issue. You ignored his work and his bravery.
> 
> Not to mention the decision of Eisenhower, who choose a civil rights supporter for the court.
> 
> Eisenhower, who won two landslide elections despite, (or because?) of his strong support for civil rights.
> 
> 
> This is Eisenhower on civil rights, in 19 fucking 53
> 
> 
> "Eisenhower overruled him: "We have not taken and we shall not take a single backward step. There must be no second class citizens in this country."[197]"
> 
> 
> Generations of good people, working and sacrifice and putting themselves at risk at times, and you dismiss them and lie and deny their contributions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please. In your haste to insist that I express gratitude to a few white politicians of the distant  past for DOING THEIR JOBS, you lied. I did NOT say NOTHING  was done between the years that I called out, I said that from 1947 to 1957 there was nothing then or now that happened to marginalize the white population as you implied.
> 
> You are wasting time and words trying to convince the wrong person to express gratitude  for lawmakers only doing the right thing.
> 
> Your problem is that you actually believe that black citizens should be second class and subservient to even the lowest bottomfeeding white man.
> 
> You also think that ANY laws passed to create a path to equal citizenship for blacks should be viewed  as a gift as oppposed to a RIGHT. And ANY gains made by anyone black is considered "taking from white people" by you.
> 
> You are a condecending prick and habitual whiner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Nothing I said, has implied in anyway that blacks should be second class citizens. You are a filthy race baiting liar.
> 
> 2. The laws designed to "create a path to equal citizenship" were fully supported by republicans then and republicans now. It is as those laws and policies have moved BEYOND that to anti-white discrimination that I object. Nothing I have said gives you reason to say otherwise. YOu are a filthy race baiting liar.
> 
> 3. The historical tidbit about 1862 was very interesting. White republicans even back before the Civil War, busting their asses for your ancestors. And look at the result. Generations of increasing entitlement and racism and hatred, from people like you.
> 
> 
> 4. THe Eisenhower stuff was great too. YOu know he appointed FIVE justices to the Supreme Court? NOne of them southerns or segregationists.
> 
> 
> 5. Yes, in arguing with you over and over the same points, with your constant lying and insults, i did lose the immediate thread of your insane denials and conflated "nothing" with "nothing to marginalize whites". Did I mention that you are a filthy race baiting liar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sniff, sniff...have a tissue, sister.
> 
> I have told you before, you can stop addressing me immediately, because you will get the same response over and over, you effeminate,  pathological nutcase.
> 
> You are terminally  obsessed with dictating what  YOU  believe that adults who you do not know should be grateful for. You do not get to decide that in my case.
> 
> And as fsr as race baiting, it is YOU who is the race baiter.
> 
> You in all of your abject stupidity had the gall to state to IM2 "to look at the last 60 to 70 years" and you intended for that  to mean "Blacks have gained at the expense of whites" over that time frame.
> 
> 
> I then told you "nothing happened in that time frame to MARGINALIZE the white population". and you, being the egregious, lying asswipe that you are twisted my words so suit your agenda.
> 
> I called you on your bullshit and you had a meltdown.
> 
> You're a moronic little tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no meltdown, just me calming and repeatedly calling you on your constant stream of bullshit.
> 
> 
> Let's remember you are the one arguing that Abraham Lincoln was not strongly anti-slavery and deserves no credit for freeing the slaves.
> 
> 
> You are the stupid one here, not me.
Click to expand...


Yet you have failed abysmally at providing even a shred of a fact that he placed ending slavery for HUMANITARIAN REASONS above preserving the Union, while I have repeatedly shown evidence of him placing the preservation of the Union first. I never said that he wasnt anti slavery. I said that his priority was keeping the Union whole.

 You have been on a failing mission to write your own footnote over his real legacy.

In his own words, he said if he could preserve the union and not free a single slave or vice versa he would do so.

Looks like you need to check your mirror for a living definition of stupid.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How long do whites get to lie to themselves? *Don't compare Irish and Italians to blacks. None of them faced what blacks did. Affirmative Action divides nothing. whites divided he nation themselves by denying the same rights they got to others. If not for Affirmative Action, America as we see it now would not exist. The only people who say this violates the 14th amendment are whites who are racists themselves. Your first line was pure bullshit and that belief needs to die because it's a complete lie. When whites like you face the truth then America will be less divided. YOU are the ones keeping things divided by lying to yourselves to the extent of creating and pushing a race baited lie because whites got mad that laws had to be made to stop whites from the oppression of those not white.  These are not special rules and there are no special people. Whites are the ones who have thought they were especially entitled to things and they still do now. That's why your first line exists and you actually believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> Whites?  Are you a racist?  Why not compare Irish, Italians and other groups who have been prejudiced against in the 20th Century just like Blacks?  Lemme guess, because they weren't slaves?  You might want to go deeper into history on that one.  Specifically "indentured servitidue".
> 
> No matter, feel free to spread your hate, keep up the divide, push that attitude that "whites" owe you and let's keep playing the race card as an excuse for everything that's wrong with "black" culture in America.  Not your responsibility at all, just keep blaming "whites".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said what I said and racism has nothing to do with it. When you look at the 20th, you see that whites, such as Irish, Italians or whatever practiced racism against blacks.  These whites had full constitutional rights .You need to understand that  I have gone deep. Much deeper than you apparently. Because indentured servants signed a contract to come here and work for 7 years in return for getting their trip here paid for you fucking idiot. .I will blame whites for what they deserve to be blamed for, whites do owe us and whites have played the mother fucking race card since at least July 4th ,1776.  So shove that hate shit right back up your ass.
Click to expand...

Which whites owe you, and for what?


----------



## bgrouse

katsteve2012 said:


> Yet you have failed abysmally at providing even a shred of a fact that he placed ending slavery for HUMANITARIAN REASONS above preserving the Union, while I have repeatedly shown evidence of him placing the preservation of the Union first. I never said that he wasnt anti slavery. I said that his priority was keeping the Union whole.


Agreed. Ending slavery was a terrible idea anyway. Killing white people over it was downright evil.


----------



## sealybobo

Moonglow said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just a black psychological problem, it exist in all humans, some have to power to overcome it and control it, others can't and let it control them, but your inability to see the blacks as anything else but victims blinds you to the truth...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only one here with the psychological problem is you. For the past 30 odd years I have heard nothing but whites crying about being victims and that incudes you. The truth is this, without slavery, laws and policies that eliminated all completion and gave whites every advantage *your ass would not be here making the arrogant comments you make*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I would...and the only one crying is the one that feels the need to wear the victim badge....You poor guys can't seem to get over a damn thing and constantly want to whine about it.You claim to be a self made man and already retired, well dumb-ass, you seem to have made it in a society which holds da black man down...
Click to expand...

Im2 isn't playing the victim. He's a successful person. He's trying to tell you America has huge ghettos full of black people who have been purposely cut off from the economic opportunity. And it's been determined whites did it because they don't want to live and work with black people. Even up north in Chicago, Flint, Saginaw and Detroit among many other black cities in America.

Are you suggesting it's black people's fault? I've been convinced it is not. It's white people who've got the power. 

Don't Tell us white racist hiring managers don't still exist. Affirmative action should have been amended not ended.

Black people were doing amazingly well ten years after the civil rights then the progress slowed. Cops treated blacks like second class citizens, white flight, etc. No wonder blacks are mad. I'm surprised they don't lash out more similar to the Palestinians


----------



## bgrouse

sealybobo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just a black psychological problem, it exist in all humans, some have to power to overcome it and control it, others can't and let it control them, but your inability to see the blacks as anything else but victims blinds you to the truth...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only one here with the psychological problem is you. For the past 30 odd years I have heard nothing but whites crying about being victims and that incudes you. The truth is this, without slavery, laws and policies that eliminated all completion and gave whites every advantage *your ass would not be here making the arrogant comments you make*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I would...and the only one crying is the one that feels the need to wear the victim badge....You poor guys can't seem to get over a damn thing and constantly want to whine about it.You claim to be a self made man and already retired, well dumb-ass, you seem to have made it in a society which holds da black man down...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im2 isn't playing the victim. He's a successful person. He's trying to tell you America has huge ghettos full of black people who have been purposely cut off from the economic opportunity. And it's been determined whites did it because they don't want to live and work with black people. Even up north in Chicago, Flint, Saginaw and Detroit among many other black cities in America.
> 
> Are you suggesting it's black people's fault? I've been convinced it is not. It's white people who've got the power.
> 
> Don't Tell us white racist hiring managers don't still exist. Affirmative action should have been amended not ended.
> 
> Black people were doing amazingly well ten years after the civil rights then the progress slowed. Cops treated blacks like second class citizens, white flight, etc. No wonder blacks are mad. I'm surprised they don't lash out more similar to the Palestinians
Click to expand...

So how have whites "cut them off" from economic opportunity?


----------



## Divine Wind

bgrouse said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Evolution in action.
> 
> Again, the problem is cultural not genetic...at least "race" genetics.
> 
> 
> 
> It is genetic. Blacks get the bad genes a lot more often. It's statistics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to post links about Black "bad genes" and statistics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a recent one I posted in response to someone's claim:
> The most violent state in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks but I saw no evidence backing your conclusions that Blacks have inferior or "bad" genes.  It's cultural as proved by adoption studies.  Take a black baby out of the ghetto, put them in a middle class home and they become Middle Class Americans.  Conversely, stick a white baby in the ghetto and you get another gang-banger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What adoption studies?
Click to expand...

There are multiple studies, several of which are listed in the link below.  Obviously, children who are born or adopted into middle class or higher income families fair better than those born in low income families for many reasons such as greater educational access, better nutrition and more stable cultural environments. 

The Transracial Adoption Paradox: History, Research, and Counseling Implications of Cultural Socialization


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just a black psychological problem, it exist in all humans, some have to power to overcome it and control it, others can't and let it control them, but your inability to see the blacks as anything else but victims blinds you to the truth...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only one here with the psychological problem is you. For the past 30 odd years I have heard nothing but whites crying about being victims and that incudes you. The truth is this, without slavery, laws and policies that eliminated all completion and gave whites every advantage *your ass would not be here making the arrogant comments you make*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I would...and the only one crying is the one that feels the need to wear the victim badge....You poor guys can't seem to get over a damn thing and constantly want to whine about it.You claim to be a self made man and already retired, well dumb-ass, you seem to have made it in a society which holds da black man down...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im2 isn't playing the victim. He's a successful person. He's trying to tell you America has huge ghettos full of black people who have been purposely cut off from the economic opportunity. And it's been determined whites did it because they don't want to live and work with black people. Even up north in Chicago, Flint, Saginaw and Detroit among many other black cities in America.
> 
> Are you suggesting it's black people's fault? I've been convinced it is not. It's white people who've got the power.
> 
> Don't Tell us white racist hiring managers don't still exist. Affirmative action should have been amended not ended.
> 
> Black people were doing amazingly well ten years after the civil rights then the progress slowed. Cops treated blacks like second class citizens, white flight, etc. No wonder blacks are mad. I'm surprised they don't lash out more similar to the Palestinians
Click to expand...

Purposely cut off?  Who is being forced to stay in the ghettos?  Who can't walk out on their own two feet? 

While there are, indeed, many problems, when you exaggerate them or exaggerate how whitey is beating down on the poor black man then all you do is further the divide and extend the problem.


----------



## sealybobo

bgrouse said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just a black psychological problem, it exist in all humans, some have to power to overcome it and control it, others can't and let it control them, but your inability to see the blacks as anything else but victims blinds you to the truth...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only one here with the psychological problem is you. For the past 30 odd years I have heard nothing but whites crying about being victims and that incudes you. The truth is this, without slavery, laws and policies that eliminated all completion and gave whites every advantage *your ass would not be here making the arrogant comments you make*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I would...and the only one crying is the one that feels the need to wear the victim badge....You poor guys can't seem to get over a damn thing and constantly want to whine about it.You claim to be a self made man and already retired, well dumb-ass, you seem to have made it in a society which holds da black man down...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im2 isn't playing the victim. He's a successful person. He's trying to tell you America has huge ghettos full of black people who have been purposely cut off from the economic opportunity. And it's been determined whites did it because they don't want to live and work with black people. Even up north in Chicago, Flint, Saginaw and Detroit among many other black cities in America.
> 
> Are you suggesting it's black people's fault? I've been convinced it is not. It's white people who've got the power.
> 
> Don't Tell us white racist hiring managers don't still exist. Affirmative action should have been amended not ended.
> 
> Black people were doing amazingly well ten years after the civil rights then the progress slowed. Cops treated blacks like second class citizens, white flight, etc. No wonder blacks are mad. I'm surprised they don't lash out more similar to the Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how have whites "cut them off" from economic opportunity?
Click to expand...


Blacks moved up north for the jobs. Then whites move and take the jobs with them. 

That was the 70s. Today Detroit is 80% black but only 20% of the workers downtown are black.

And out in the burbs white hiring managers hire whites not blacks. The blacks in the poorest parts of Detroit are stuck. Where should they go? Whites will leave


----------



## bgrouse

Divine.Wind said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is genetic. Blacks get the bad genes a lot more often. It's statistics.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to post links about Black "bad genes" and statistics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a recent one I posted in response to someone's claim:
> The most violent state in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks but I saw no evidence backing your conclusions that Blacks have inferior or "bad" genes.  It's cultural as proved by adoption studies.  Take a black baby out of the ghetto, put them in a middle class home and they become Middle Class Americans.  Conversely, stick a white baby in the ghetto and you get another gang-banger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What adoption studies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are multiple studies, several of which are listed in the link below.  Obviously, children who are born or adopted into middle class or higher income families fair better than those born in low income families for many reasons such as greater educational access, better nutrition and more stable cultural environments.
> 
> The Transracial Adoption Paradox: History, Research, and Counseling Implications of Cultural Socialization
Click to expand...

So this study determined that both blacks and whites adopted by the same types of middle class families commit the same crimes at equal rates per capita?


----------



## Divine Wind

bgrouse said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you have failed abysmally at providing even a shred of a fact that he placed ending slavery for HUMANITARIAN REASONS above preserving the Union, while I have repeatedly shown evidence of him placing the preservation of the Union first. I never said that he wasnt anti slavery. I said that his priority was keeping the Union whole.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Ending slavery was a terrible idea anyway. Killing white people over it was downright evil.
Click to expand...

Slavery is an abomination and unChristian.  The same goes for killing people because of their race.


----------



## bgrouse

sealybobo said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just a black psychological problem, it exist in all humans, some have to power to overcome it and control it, others can't and let it control them, but your inability to see the blacks as anything else but victims blinds you to the truth...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only one here with the psychological problem is you. For the past 30 odd years I have heard nothing but whites crying about being victims and that incudes you. The truth is this, without slavery, laws and policies that eliminated all completion and gave whites every advantage *your ass would not be here making the arrogant comments you make*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I would...and the only one crying is the one that feels the need to wear the victim badge....You poor guys can't seem to get over a damn thing and constantly want to whine about it.You claim to be a self made man and already retired, well dumb-ass, you seem to have made it in a society which holds da black man down...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im2 isn't playing the victim. He's a successful person. He's trying to tell you America has huge ghettos full of black people who have been purposely cut off from the economic opportunity. And it's been determined whites did it because they don't want to live and work with black people. Even up north in Chicago, Flint, Saginaw and Detroit among many other black cities in America.
> 
> Are you suggesting it's black people's fault? I've been convinced it is not. It's white people who've got the power.
> 
> Don't Tell us white racist hiring managers don't still exist. Affirmative action should have been amended not ended.
> 
> Black people were doing amazingly well ten years after the civil rights then the progress slowed. Cops treated blacks like second class citizens, white flight, etc. No wonder blacks are mad. I'm surprised they don't lash out more similar to the Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how have whites "cut them off" from economic opportunity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks moved up north for the jobs. Then whites move and take the jobs with them.
> 
> That was the 70s. Today Detroit is 80% black but only 20% of the workers downtown are black.
> 
> And out in the burbs white hiring managers hire whites not blacks. The blacks in the poorest parts of Detroit are stuck. Where should they go? Whites will leave
Click to expand...

They should work in black businesses then. If whites moved that means they no longer have businesses there. Why is it up to the whites to give them jobs? Maybe the whites moved because they didn't like getting murdered by negroes.


----------



## bgrouse

Divine.Wind said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you have failed abysmally at providing even a shred of a fact that he placed ending slavery for HUMANITARIAN REASONS above preserving the Union, while I have repeatedly shown evidence of him placing the preservation of the Union first. I never said that he wasnt anti slavery. I said that his priority was keeping the Union whole.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Ending slavery was a terrible idea anyway. Killing white people over it was downright evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slavery is an abomination and unChristian.  The same goes for killing people because of their race.
Click to expand...

It would have been ideal if Americans never imported slaves to begin with and never allowed black immigration.


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just a black psychological problem, it exist in all humans, some have to power to overcome it and control it, others can't and let it control them, but your inability to see the blacks as anything else but victims blinds you to the truth...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only one here with the psychological problem is you. For the past 30 odd years I have heard nothing but whites crying about being victims and that incudes you. The truth is this, without slavery, laws and policies that eliminated all completion and gave whites every advantage *your ass would not be here making the arrogant comments you make*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I would...and the only one crying is the one that feels the need to wear the victim badge....You poor guys can't seem to get over a damn thing and constantly want to whine about it.You claim to be a self made man and already retired, well dumb-ass, you seem to have made it in a society which holds da black man down...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im2 isn't playing the victim. He's a successful person. He's trying to tell you America has huge ghettos full of black people who have been purposely cut off from the economic opportunity. And it's been determined whites did it because they don't want to live and work with black people. Even up north in Chicago, Flint, Saginaw and Detroit among many other black cities in America.
> 
> Are you suggesting it's black people's fault? I've been convinced it is not. It's white people who've got the power.
> 
> Don't Tell us white racist hiring managers don't still exist. Affirmative action should have been amended not ended.
> 
> Black people were doing amazingly well ten years after the civil rights then the progress slowed. Cops treated blacks like second class citizens, white flight, etc. No wonder blacks are mad. I'm surprised they don't lash out more similar to the Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Purposely cut off?  Who is being forced to stay in the ghettos?  Who can't walk out on their own two feet?
> 
> While there are, indeed, many problems, when you exaggerate them or exaggerate how whitey is beating down on the poor black man then all you do is further the divide and extend the problem.
Click to expand...

That is advice I give. Get out.

And don't go to a place where blacks are driving to because the same thing will happen there.

There's a great city where black people live in metro Detroit. It's called Southfield.

And many blacks are leaving the city. This black woman I just dated moved from Detroit to melvindale. Not much better but I asked why she moved she said she had to get her girls out of there. It "was just getting to crazy" 

So this woman who is very ghetto is going to have to get some white hiring manager to take a chance on her. It's not easy being black in America.

Do you think if you were treated the same way you'd do better? Who are you been Carson?


----------



## bgrouse

sealybobo said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just a black psychological problem, it exist in all humans, some have to power to overcome it and control it, others can't and let it control them, but your inability to see the blacks as anything else but victims blinds you to the truth...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only one here with the psychological problem is you. For the past 30 odd years I have heard nothing but whites crying about being victims and that incudes you. The truth is this, without slavery, laws and policies that eliminated all completion and gave whites every advantage *your ass would not be here making the arrogant comments you make*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I would...and the only one crying is the one that feels the need to wear the victim badge....You poor guys can't seem to get over a damn thing and constantly want to whine about it.You claim to be a self made man and already retired, well dumb-ass, you seem to have made it in a society which holds da black man down...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im2 isn't playing the victim. He's a successful person. He's trying to tell you America has huge ghettos full of black people who have been purposely cut off from the economic opportunity. And it's been determined whites did it because they don't want to live and work with black people. Even up north in Chicago, Flint, Saginaw and Detroit among many other black cities in America.
> 
> Are you suggesting it's black people's fault? I've been convinced it is not. It's white people who've got the power.
> 
> Don't Tell us white racist hiring managers don't still exist. Affirmative action should have been amended not ended.
> 
> Black people were doing amazingly well ten years after the civil rights then the progress slowed. Cops treated blacks like second class citizens, white flight, etc. No wonder blacks are mad. I'm surprised they don't lash out more similar to the Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Purposely cut off?  Who is being forced to stay in the ghettos?  Who can't walk out on their own two feet?
> 
> While there are, indeed, many problems, when you exaggerate them or exaggerate how whitey is beating down on the poor black man then all you do is further the divide and extend the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is advice I give. Get out.
> 
> And don't go to a place where blacks are driving to because the same thing will happen there.
> 
> There's a great city where black people live in metro Detroit. It's called Southfield.
> 
> And many blacks are leaving the city. This black woman I just dated moved from Detroit to melvindale. Not much better but I asked why she moved she said she had to get her girls out of there. It "was just getting to crazy"
> 
> So this woman who is very ghetto is going to have to get some white hiring manager to take a chance on her. It's not easy being black in America.
> 
> Do you think if you were treated the same way you'd do better? Who are you been Carson?
Click to expand...

Why don't the blacks run some businesses in Detroit? Then blacks can hire her. How come it's always up to whitey to help them out?


----------



## sealybobo

bgrouse said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only one here with the psychological problem is you. For the past 30 odd years I have heard nothing but whites crying about being victims and that incudes you. The truth is this, without slavery, laws and policies that eliminated all completion and gave whites every advantage *your ass would not be here making the arrogant comments you make*.
> 
> 
> 
> yes I would...and the only one crying is the one that feels the need to wear the victim badge....You poor guys can't seem to get over a damn thing and constantly want to whine about it.You claim to be a self made man and already retired, well dumb-ass, you seem to have made it in a society which holds da black man down...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im2 isn't playing the victim. He's a successful person. He's trying to tell you America has huge ghettos full of black people who have been purposely cut off from the economic opportunity. And it's been determined whites did it because they don't want to live and work with black people. Even up north in Chicago, Flint, Saginaw and Detroit among many other black cities in America.
> 
> Are you suggesting it's black people's fault? I've been convinced it is not. It's white people who've got the power.
> 
> Don't Tell us white racist hiring managers don't still exist. Affirmative action should have been amended not ended.
> 
> Black people were doing amazingly well ten years after the civil rights then the progress slowed. Cops treated blacks like second class citizens, white flight, etc. No wonder blacks are mad. I'm surprised they don't lash out more similar to the Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how have whites "cut them off" from economic opportunity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks moved up north for the jobs. Then whites move and take the jobs with them.
> 
> That was the 70s. Today Detroit is 80% black but only 20% of the workers downtown are black.
> 
> And out in the burbs white hiring managers hire whites not blacks. The blacks in the poorest parts of Detroit are stuck. Where should they go? Whites will leave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should work in black businesses then. If whites moved that means they no longer have businesses there. Why is it up to the whites to give them jobs? Maybe the whites moved because they didn't like getting murdered by negroes.
Click to expand...

But they weren't getting murdered by negroes. In fact before the 67 riots blacks were getting beaten by white cops, set up, murdered. We pumped drugs in. 

Bottom line is if we gave them a fair shake they would have been fine but we have not given them a fair shake


----------



## Divine Wind

bgrouse said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to post links about Black "bad genes" and statistics.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a recent one I posted in response to someone's claim:
> The most violent state in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks but I saw no evidence backing your conclusions that Blacks have inferior or "bad" genes.  It's cultural as proved by adoption studies.  Take a black baby out of the ghetto, put them in a middle class home and they become Middle Class Americans.  Conversely, stick a white baby in the ghetto and you get another gang-banger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What adoption studies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are multiple studies, several of which are listed in the link below.  Obviously, children who are born or adopted into middle class or higher income families fair better than those born in low income families for many reasons such as greater educational access, better nutrition and more stable cultural environments.
> 
> The Transracial Adoption Paradox: History, Research, and Counseling Implications of Cultural Socialization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So this study determined that both blacks and whites adopted by the same types of middle class families commit the same crimes at equal rates per capita?
Click to expand...

The studies show that people who grow up on wholesome environments which maximize their abilities become more productive citizens than those who grow up in shitholes.  

Example; Drug use differences between lower economic and middle class families.

Rich vs. Poor: Drug Patterns Are Diverging
.._.Findings from two major Federal studies on drug use in America show that in the last few years, better-educated young people have been reducing their use of cocaine and other drugs. Meanwhile, the least-educated have increasingly used cocaine...

...* With the exception of heroin and crack among the poor, the use of illegal drugs in the nation appears to have peaked, including the snorting of powdered cocaine.

* Federally financed studies show that the people turning away from drugs are the most educated and affluent. The poorest and least-educated have continued or increased their drug use.

* Crack, a smokable form of cocaine, has largely remained a poor people's drug. Its rise in the past two years has had devastating effects on poor neighborhoods, but it has failed to make the same inroads into the middle class.

* The most deadly impact of illegal drug use is probably yet to come, as tens of thousands of intravenous drug users, their sexual partners and their children contract acquired immune deficiency syndrome. Most of those people will be poor._

https://ndarc.med.unsw.edu.au/sites/default/files/ndarc/resources/TR.228.pdf
..._.For example, social values around individualism can (a) contribute to feelings of alienation and connectedness; (b) reduce social cohesion; and (c) influence the policies that support (or fail to support) families and children (for example, ëfamily-friendlyí workplace policies, provision of childcare, welfare policies). Another example is the impact of secularism on Western culture, which results in a lack of shared meaning and values. In this chapter the authors contend that, while there are some positive aspects to Western culture, other features have been detrimental to youth development and contributed negative outcomes, such as youth suicide and drug use. Drug-specific cultural influences vary with factors such as drug type, setting, group characteristics and historical time. For example, smoking has been fashionable and acceptable in earlier times, but is now neither fashionable nor acceptable among the general population. Drinking to high levels of intoxication can be acceptable and even encouraged among some subgroups in some settings (for example, the pub on a Friday night), but unacceptable among others. Drug-specific norms and values are shaped by a range of factors, such as the mass media (including entertainment, news and marketing), trends in youth culture (for example, 'heroin chic') and laws and their enforcement....

...Social categories Social categories such as class, gender and race can influence access to resources, exposure to marginalisation, roles and expectations. As a result, health outcomes, drug use and drug outcomes are influenced by social category. For example, people from low socio-economic classes have poorer health and are more likely to use tobacco, to drink alcohol in a high-risk manner and to use illicit drugs. Drug-dependent people are particularly likely to be unemployed and to experience marginalisation, both of which can exacerbate their problems and prevent seeking or benefiting from treatment. This report recommends that social policies: viii 

 address existing social-group inequalities in drug problems 

 address marginalisation and social exclusion in society as a preventive measure 

 address marginalisation and social exclusion among drug-dependent people to facilitate achieving and maintaining reductions in drug use and other problems 

 ensure that policies do not exacerbate existing disadvantages experienced by social groups by considering how they impact upon the psychosocial and material conditions faced by disadvantaged_


----------



## sealybobo

bgrouse said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only one here with the psychological problem is you. For the past 30 odd years I have heard nothing but whites crying about being victims and that incudes you. The truth is this, without slavery, laws and policies that eliminated all completion and gave whites every advantage *your ass would not be here making the arrogant comments you make*.
> 
> 
> 
> yes I would...and the only one crying is the one that feels the need to wear the victim badge....You poor guys can't seem to get over a damn thing and constantly want to whine about it.You claim to be a self made man and already retired, well dumb-ass, you seem to have made it in a society which holds da black man down...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im2 isn't playing the victim. He's a successful person. He's trying to tell you America has huge ghettos full of black people who have been purposely cut off from the economic opportunity. And it's been determined whites did it because they don't want to live and work with black people. Even up north in Chicago, Flint, Saginaw and Detroit among many other black cities in America.
> 
> Are you suggesting it's black people's fault? I've been convinced it is not. It's white people who've got the power.
> 
> Don't Tell us white racist hiring managers don't still exist. Affirmative action should have been amended not ended.
> 
> Black people were doing amazingly well ten years after the civil rights then the progress slowed. Cops treated blacks like second class citizens, white flight, etc. No wonder blacks are mad. I'm surprised they don't lash out more similar to the Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Purposely cut off?  Who is being forced to stay in the ghettos?  Who can't walk out on their own two feet?
> 
> While there are, indeed, many problems, when you exaggerate them or exaggerate how whitey is beating down on the poor black man then all you do is further the divide and extend the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is advice I give. Get out.
> 
> And don't go to a place where blacks are driving to because the same thing will happen there.
> 
> There's a great city where black people live in metro Detroit. It's called Southfield.
> 
> And many blacks are leaving the city. This black woman I just dated moved from Detroit to melvindale. Not much better but I asked why she moved she said she had to get her girls out of there. It "was just getting to crazy"
> 
> So this woman who is very ghetto is going to have to get some white hiring manager to take a chance on her. It's not easy being black in America.
> 
> Do you think if you were treated the same way you'd do better? Who are you been Carson?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't the blacks run some businesses in Detroit? Then blacks can hire her. How come it's always up to whitey to help them out?
Click to expand...

Why don't coal miners re invent themselves? 

Whites own all the mega corporations. Blacks did a good job when ford, gm and Chrysler were in Detroit. What company can blacks own to make up for that loss?

I don't know what nationality you are but I'm sure they were treated better than blacks the minute they stepped off the boat.


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just a black psychological problem, it exist in all humans, some have to power to overcome it and control it, others can't and let it control them, but your inability to see the blacks as anything else but victims blinds you to the truth...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only one here with the psychological problem is you. For the past 30 odd years I have heard nothing but whites crying about being victims and that incudes you. The truth is this, without slavery, laws and policies that eliminated all completion and gave whites every advantage *your ass would not be here making the arrogant comments you make*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I would...and the only one crying is the one that feels the need to wear the victim badge....You poor guys can't seem to get over a damn thing and constantly want to whine about it.You claim to be a self made man and already retired, well dumb-ass, you seem to have made it in a society which holds da black man down...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im2 isn't playing the victim. He's a successful person. He's trying to tell you America has huge ghettos full of black people who have been purposely cut off from the economic opportunity. And it's been determined whites did it because they don't want to live and work with black people. Even up north in Chicago, Flint, Saginaw and Detroit among many other black cities in America.
> 
> Are you suggesting it's black people's fault? I've been convinced it is not. It's white people who've got the power.
> 
> Don't Tell us white racist hiring managers don't still exist. Affirmative action should have been amended not ended.
> 
> Black people were doing amazingly well ten years after the civil rights then the progress slowed. Cops treated blacks like second class citizens, white flight, etc. No wonder blacks are mad. I'm surprised they don't lash out more similar to the Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Purposely cut off?  Who is being forced to stay in the ghettos?  Who can't walk out on their own two feet?
> 
> While there are, indeed, many problems, when you exaggerate them or exaggerate how whitey is beating down on the poor black man then all you do is further the divide and extend the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is advice I give. Get out.
> 
> And don't go to a place where blacks are driving to because the same thing will happen there.
> 
> There's a great city where black people live in metro Detroit. It's called Southfield.
> 
> And many blacks are leaving the city. This black woman I just dated moved from Detroit to melvindale. Not much better but I asked why she moved she said she had to get her girls out of there. It "was just getting to crazy"
> 
> So this woman who is very ghetto is going to have to get some white hiring manager to take a chance on her. It's not easy being black in America.
> 
> Do you think if you were treated the same way you'd do better? Who are you been Carson?
Click to expand...

Nice rant and simultaneous dodge of what I posted.


----------



## bgrouse

sealybobo said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes I would...and the only one crying is the one that feels the need to wear the victim badge....You poor guys can't seem to get over a damn thing and constantly want to whine about it.You claim to be a self made man and already retired, well dumb-ass, you seem to have made it in a society which holds da black man down...
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 isn't playing the victim. He's a successful person. He's trying to tell you America has huge ghettos full of black people who have been purposely cut off from the economic opportunity. And it's been determined whites did it because they don't want to live and work with black people. Even up north in Chicago, Flint, Saginaw and Detroit among many other black cities in America.
> 
> Are you suggesting it's black people's fault? I've been convinced it is not. It's white people who've got the power.
> 
> Don't Tell us white racist hiring managers don't still exist. Affirmative action should have been amended not ended.
> 
> Black people were doing amazingly well ten years after the civil rights then the progress slowed. Cops treated blacks like second class citizens, white flight, etc. No wonder blacks are mad. I'm surprised they don't lash out more similar to the Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how have whites "cut them off" from economic opportunity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks moved up north for the jobs. Then whites move and take the jobs with them.
> 
> That was the 70s. Today Detroit is 80% black but only 20% of the workers downtown are black.
> 
> And out in the burbs white hiring managers hire whites not blacks. The blacks in the poorest parts of Detroit are stuck. Where should they go? Whites will leave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should work in black businesses then. If whites moved that means they no longer have businesses there. Why is it up to the whites to give them jobs? Maybe the whites moved because they didn't like getting murdered by negroes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they weren't getting murdered by negroes. In fact before the 67 riots blacks were getting beaten by white cops, set up, murdered. We pumped drugs in.
> 
> Bottom line is if we gave them a fair shake they would have been fine but we have not given them a fair shake
Click to expand...

Everyone knows negrohoods are dangerous places. The whites felt it and moved away.


----------



## bgrouse

Divine.Wind said:


> The studies show that people who grow up on wholesome environments which maximize their abilities become more productive citizens than those who grow up in shitholes.


That suggests environment is one potential cause, not the only cause (to exclude genetics as a cause) as you suggested.


----------



## sealybobo

bgrouse said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The studies show that people who grow up on wholesome environments which maximize their abilities become more productive citizens than those who grow up in shitholes.
> 
> 
> 
> That suggests environment is one potential cause, not the only cause (to exclude genetics as a cause) as you suggested.
Click to expand...

You're a racist.


----------



## sealybobo

bgrouse said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The studies show that people who grow up on wholesome environments which maximize their abilities become more productive citizens than those who grow up in shitholes.
> 
> 
> 
> That suggests environment is one potential cause, not the only cause (to exclude genetics as a cause) as you suggested.
Click to expand...

You're a racist.


----------



## bgrouse

sealybobo said:


> Why don't coal miners re invent themselves?
> 
> Whites own all the mega corporations. Blacks did a good job when ford, gm and Chrysler were in Detroit. What company can blacks own to make up for that loss?
> 
> I don't know what nationality you are but I'm sure they were treated better than blacks the minute they stepped off the boat.


So how does that explain Negro crime in all the other American cities? DeToilet isn't the only crappy black town.


----------



## bgrouse

sealybobo said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> The studies show that people who grow up on wholesome environments which maximize their abilities become more productive citizens than those who grow up in shitholes.
> 
> 
> 
> That suggests environment is one potential cause, not the only cause (to exclude genetics as a cause) as you suggested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a racist.
Click to expand...

What's that?


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to post links about Black "bad genes" and statistics.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a recent one I posted in response to someone's claim:
> The most violent state in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks but I saw no evidence backing your conclusions that Blacks have inferior or "bad" genes.  It's cultural as proved by adoption studies.  Take a black baby out of the ghetto, put them in a middle class home and they become Middle Class Americans.  Conversely, stick a white baby in the ghetto and you get another gang-banger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What adoption studies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are multiple studies, several of which are listed in the link below.  Obviously, children who are born or adopted into middle class or higher income families fair better than those born in low income families for many reasons such as greater educational access, better nutrition and more stable cultural environments.
> 
> The Transracial Adoption Paradox: History, Research, and Counseling Implications of Cultural Socialization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So this study determined that both blacks and whites adopted by the same types of middle class families commit the same crimes at equal rates per capita?
Click to expand...


What these studies show is  that your per capita crime rate garbage gets thrown out the window into non existence in these situations.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't coal miners re invent themselves?
> 
> Whites own all the mega corporations. Blacks did a good job when ford, gm and Chrysler were in Detroit. What company can blacks own to make up for that loss?
> 
> I don't know what nationality you are but I'm sure they were treated better than blacks the minute they stepped off the boat.
> 
> 
> 
> So how does that explain Negro crime in all the other American cities? DeToilet isn't the only crappy black town.
Click to expand...


How do you explain the higher number of white crimes?

Oh I forgot, we start doing math and them multiplying things to create a situation that does not exist in order to make up a lie that makes us feel good as white people.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How long do whites get to lie to themselves? *Don't compare Irish and Italians to blacks. None of them faced what blacks did. Affirmative Action divides nothing. whites divided he nation themselves by denying the same rights they got to others. If not for Affirmative Action, America as we see it now would not exist. The only people who say this violates the 14th amendment are whites who are racists themselves. Your first line was pure bullshit and that belief needs to die because it's a complete lie. When whites like you face the truth then America will be less divided. YOU are the ones keeping things divided by lying to yourselves to the extent of creating and pushing a race baited lie because whites got mad that laws had to be made to stop whites from the oppression of those not white.  These are not special rules and there are no special people. Whites are the ones who have thought they were especially entitled to things and they still do now. That's why your first line exists and you actually believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> Whites?  Are you a racist?  Why not compare Irish, Italians and other groups who have been prejudiced against in the 20th Century just like Blacks?  Lemme guess, because they weren't slaves?  You might want to go deeper into history on that one.  Specifically "indentured servitidue".
> 
> No matter, feel free to spread your hate, keep up the divide, push that attitude that "whites" owe you and let's keep playing the race card as an excuse for everything that's wrong with "black" culture in America.  Not your responsibility at all, just keep blaming "whites".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said what I said and racism has nothing to do with it. When you look at the 20th, you see that whites, such as Irish, Italians or whatever practiced racism against blacks.  These whites had full constitutional rights .You need to understand that  I have gone deep. Much deeper than you apparently. Because indentured servants signed a contract to come here and work for 7 years in return for getting their trip here paid for you fucking idiot. .I will blame whites for what they deserve to be blamed for, whites do owe us and whites have played the mother fucking race card since at least July 4th ,1776.  So shove that hate shit right back up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which whites owe you, and for what?
Click to expand...


Stop asking that dumb ass question. Whites owe us money. That's just the way it is.


----------



## sealybobo

bgrouse said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't coal miners re invent themselves?
> 
> Whites own all the mega corporations. Blacks did a good job when ford, gm and Chrysler were in Detroit. What company can blacks own to make up for that loss?
> 
> I don't know what nationality you are but I'm sure they were treated better than blacks the minute they stepped off the boat.
> 
> 
> 
> So how does that explain Negro crime in all the other American cities? DeToilet isn't the only crappy black town.
Click to expand...

Explain to a close minded racist? Nah


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a recent one I posted in response to someone's claim:
> The most violent state in America
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks but I saw no evidence backing your conclusions that Blacks have inferior or "bad" genes.  It's cultural as proved by adoption studies.  Take a black baby out of the ghetto, put them in a middle class home and they become Middle Class Americans.  Conversely, stick a white baby in the ghetto and you get another gang-banger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What adoption studies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are multiple studies, several of which are listed in the link below.  Obviously, children who are born or adopted into middle class or higher income families fair better than those born in low income families for many reasons such as greater educational access, better nutrition and more stable cultural environments.
> 
> The Transracial Adoption Paradox: History, Research, and Counseling Implications of Cultural Socialization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So this study determined that both blacks and whites adopted by the same types of middle class families commit the same crimes at equal rates per capita?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What these studies show is  that your per capita crime rate garbage gets thrown out the window into non existence in these situations.
Click to expand...

And how do whites know how they would respond if they were treated like 2nd class citizens? Maybe blacks would do even better if treated fairly.


----------



## Divine Wind

IM2 said:


> ....Whites owe us money. That's just the way it is.


That's both racist and maintains the racial divide.


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> And how do whites know how they would respond if they were treated like 2nd class citizens? Maybe blacks would do even better if treated fairly.


Are you saying "whites" have never been treated as second class citizens?  You might try reading history older than the Clinton administration or 1964.

Jews, Muslims, Irish, Italian, Hispanics.  You do know that those are cultures, not races, right?


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> ...Black people were doing amazingly well ten years after the civil rights then the progress slowed. Cops treated blacks like second class citizens, *white flight,* etc. No wonder blacks are mad. I'm surprised they don't lash out more similar to the Palestinians


You want to pass a law requiring people to live where your LW elite dictates they should live?  WTF?


----------



## Divine Wind

IM2 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long do whites get to lie to themselves? Don't compare Irish and Italians to blacks. None of them faced what blacks did. Affirmative Action divides nothing. whites divided he nation themselves by denying the same rights they got to others. If not for Affirmative Action, America as we see it now would not exist. The only people who say this violates the 14th amendment are whites who are racists themselves. Your first line was pure bullshit and that belief needs to die because it's a complete lie. When whites like you face the truth then America will be less divided. YOU are the ones keeping things divided by lying to yourselves to the extent of creating and pushing a race baited lie because whites got mad that laws had to be made to stop whites from the oppression of those not white.  These are not special rules and there are no special people. Whites are the ones who have thought they were especially entitled to things and they still do now. That's why your first line exists and you actually believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the negroes that are here sucking off of the white man. I don't know too many whites drowning to get to some African shithole for a handout.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many "whites" have their own shitholes to live in and seek government assistance to fund their trailer home and meth habits.  Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sad about it. It happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  Evolution in action.
> 
> Again, the problem is cultural not genetic...at least "race" genetics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got that right. White racism is a cultural problem.
Click to expand...

As is Black racism and Black dependency upon government.   Most Americans believe in Individualism over Collectivism.  Americans who are black, especially those who are low income or like yourself, believe all Americans owe them money.  You are free to sit around doing nothing waiting for Uncle Sugar to give you $10,000 or whatever you believe "reparations" should be, but you'll continue to be disappointed.  Only until you grow a strong sense of individuality will you be able to rise up and step forward as a man.  You can also try moving to another country that favorites collectivism and/or government dependency.


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the negroes that are here sucking off of the white man. I don't know too many whites drowning to get to some African shithole for a handout.
> 
> 
> 
> Many "whites" have their own shitholes to live in and seek government assistance to fund their trailer home and meth habits.  Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sad about it. It happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  Evolution in action.
> 
> Again, the problem is cultural not genetic...at least "race" genetics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got that right. White racism is a cultural problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As is Black racism and Black dependency upon government.   Most Americans believe in Individualism over Collectivism.  Americans who are black, especially those who are low income or like yourself, believe all Americans owe them money.  You are free to sit around doing nothing waiting for Uncle Sugar to give you $10,000 or whatever you believe "reparations" should be, but you'll continue to be disappointed.  Only until you grow a strong sense of individuality will you be able to rise up and step forward as a man.  You can also try moving to another country that favorites collectivism and/or government dependency.
Click to expand...


Sure its easy for you to say.  Born white, in a white society, where all the hiring managers are your daddy's friends.  And even if they aren't your daddys friends you're still a good old boy because you are white.

Imagine you living in a black run country where you are the minority. You'd probably be more violent than any black.  Maybe you'd be like an arab suicide bomber.  

Just look at how angry, mean and violent you all are when you are in power.  Imagine if you lost that power.  Holy fuck you'd be the most rioting mother fuckers ever.  Remember this?

The *Boston Tea Party* was a political protest by the Sons of Liberty in Boston, Massachusetts, on December 16, 1773. The demonstrators, some disguised as Native Americans, in defiance of the Tea Act of May 10, 1773, destroyed an entire shipment of tea sent by the East India Company. They boarded the ships and threw the chests of tea into Boston Harbor. The British government responded harshly and the episode escalated into the American Revolution. 

All over some tea?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Divine.Wind said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the negroes that are here sucking off of the white man. I don't know too many whites drowning to get to some African shithole for a handout.
> 
> 
> 
> Many "whites" have their own shitholes to live in and seek government assistance to fund their trailer home and meth habits.  Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sad about it. It happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  Evolution in action.
> 
> Again, the problem is cultural not genetic...at least "race" genetics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can also try moving to another country that favorites collectivism and/or government dependency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Why is it basically just a few Western European nations are Individualist, as opposed to most of the World being Collectivist?

Maybe Western Europeans really are just selfish pricks.
History would support it too


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Divine.Wind said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you have failed abysmally at providing even a shred of a fact that he placed ending slavery for HUMANITARIAN REASONS above preserving the Union, while I have repeatedly shown evidence of him placing the preservation of the Union first. I never said that he wasnt anti slavery. I said that his priority was keeping the Union whole.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Ending slavery was a terrible idea anyway. Killing white people over it was downright evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slavery is an abomination and unChristian.  The same goes for killing people because of their race.
Click to expand...


So, killing people for other reasons besides race isn't always an abomination?

Let's get real here.

The greedy elite promoted slavery, and genocide land theft as means to gain profits.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Divine.Wind said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is genetic. Blacks get the bad genes a lot more often. It's statistics.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to post links about Black "bad genes" and statistics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a recent one I posted in response to someone's claim:
> The most violent state in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks but I saw no evidence backing your conclusions that Blacks have inferior or "bad" genes.  It's cultural as proved by adoption studies.  Take a black baby out of the ghetto, put them in a middle class home and they become Middle Class Americans.  Conversely, stick a white baby in the ghetto and you get another gang-banger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What adoption studies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are multiple studies, several of which are listed in the link below.  Obviously, children who are born or adopted into middle class or higher income families fair better than those born in low income families for many reasons such as greater educational access, better nutrition and more stable cultural environments.
> 
> The Transracial Adoption Paradox: History, Research, and Counseling Implications of Cultural Socialization
Click to expand...


The biggest adoption study listed here, the Scarr, an Weinberg Transracial Adoption study had come to the conclusion that Blacks, and Mulattoes  adopted into middle class households still lagged behind in IQ.


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many "whites" have their own shitholes to live in and seek government assistance to fund their trailer home and meth habits.  Sad.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sad about it. It happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  Evolution in action.
> 
> Again, the problem is cultural not genetic...at least "race" genetics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got that right. White racism is a cultural problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As is Black racism and Black dependency upon government.   Most Americans believe in Individualism over Collectivism.  Americans who are black, especially those who are low income or like yourself, believe all Americans owe them money.  You are free to sit around doing nothing waiting for Uncle Sugar to give you $10,000 or whatever you believe "reparations" should be, but you'll continue to be disappointed.  Only until you grow a strong sense of individuality will you be able to rise up and step forward as a man.  You can also try moving to another country that favorites collectivism and/or government dependency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure its easy for you to say.  Born white, in a white society, where all the hiring managers are your daddy's friends.  And even if they aren't your daddys friends you're still a good old boy because you are white.
> 
> Imagine you living in a black run country where you are the minority. You'd probably be more violent than any black.  Maybe you'd be like an arab suicide bomber.
> 
> Just look at how angry, mean and violent you all are when you are in power.  Imagine if you lost that power.  Holy fuck you'd be the most rioting mother fuckers ever.  Remember this?
> 
> The *Boston Tea Party* was a political protest by the Sons of Liberty in Boston, Massachusetts, on December 16, 1773. The demonstrators, some disguised as Native Americans, in defiance of the Tea Act of May 10, 1773, destroyed an entire shipment of tea sent by the East India Company. They boarded the ships and threw the chests of tea into Boston Harbor. The British government responded harshly and the episode escalated into the American Revolution.
> 
> All over some tea?
Click to expand...

Nice personal attack and typical of you.

1) My "daddy" was career military.  I grew up in a desegregated environment based on merit.  

2) Your mention of a black country where whites are a minority is funny because you completely blew away the liberal definition of "white privilege" by replacing it with "black privilege"  AKA democracy.  Tyranny of the majority...which is why we have a Constitution; to protect the rights of the individual.

3) "_Just look at how angry, mean and violent you all are when you are in power._"  Name one thing that I've done that is "angry, mean and violent" much less while I'm "in power". 

Lastly, despite your quotes of my posts and your false accusations against me, you have not disputed nor supported the fact that our differences are primarily cultural, not genetic.  You haven't addressed why you support the idea of reparations and that all whites owe all blacks money as IM2 desires.  

How high do you want to raise taxes on the Middle Class so you can give it to American blacks?  How much do you want to give each black American?  Will you divide it up based on their percentage of being black or do you want to give equal payments to anyone who identifies as black?


----------



## Divine Wind

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you have failed abysmally at providing even a shred of a fact that he placed ending slavery for HUMANITARIAN REASONS above preserving the Union, while I have repeatedly shown evidence of him placing the preservation of the Union first. I never said that he wasnt anti slavery. I said that his priority was keeping the Union whole.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Ending slavery was a terrible idea anyway. Killing white people over it was downright evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slavery is an abomination and unChristian.  The same goes for killing people because of their race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, killing people for other reasons besides race isn't always an abomination?
> 
> Let's get real here.
> 
> The greedy elite promoted slavery, and genocide land theft as means to gain profits.
Click to expand...

Like Poles murdering Jews in concentration camps?  

Go back to Poland, kid.  You've admitted you don't like it here, so grow some balls, back your bags and GTFO.


----------



## Divine Wind

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to post links about Black "bad genes" and statistics.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a recent one I posted in response to someone's claim:
> The most violent state in America
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks but I saw no evidence backing your conclusions that Blacks have inferior or "bad" genes.  It's cultural as proved by adoption studies.  Take a black baby out of the ghetto, put them in a middle class home and they become Middle Class Americans.  Conversely, stick a white baby in the ghetto and you get another gang-banger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What adoption studies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are multiple studies, several of which are listed in the link below.  Obviously, children who are born or adopted into middle class or higher income families fair better than those born in low income families for many reasons such as greater educational access, better nutrition and more stable cultural environments.
> 
> The Transracial Adoption Paradox: History, Research, and Counseling Implications of Cultural Socialization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest adoption study listed here, the Scarr, an Weinberg Transracial Adoption study had come to the conclusion that Blacks, and Mulattoes  adopted into middle class households still lagged behind in IQ.
Click to expand...

Another case where you didn't read the entire study and only cherry-picked the parts you agree with.


----------



## Divine Wind

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many "whites" have their own shitholes to live in and seek government assistance to fund their trailer home and meth habits.  Sad.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sad about it. It happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  Evolution in action.
> 
> Again, the problem is cultural not genetic...at least "race" genetics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can also try moving to another country that favorites collectivism and/or government dependency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it basically just a few Western European nations are Individualist, as opposed to most of the World being Collectivist?
> 
> Maybe Western Europeans really are just selfish pricks.
> History would support it too
Click to expand...

Since Poland is collectivist, I can see why you hate the West.  Why don't you pack your bags and move back to Poland? BTW, learn to read a map, most of the "individualist" countries aren't Western European.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you have failed abysmally at providing even a shred of a fact that he placed ending slavery for HUMANITARIAN REASONS above preserving the Union, while I have repeatedly shown evidence of him placing the preservation of the Union first. I never said that he wasnt anti slavery. I said that his priority was keeping the Union whole.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Ending slavery was a terrible idea anyway. Killing white people over it was downright evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slavery is an abomination and unChristian.  The same goes for killing people because of their race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, killing people for other reasons besides race isn't always an abomination?
> 
> Let's get real here.
> 
> The greedy elite promoted slavery, and genocide land theft as means to gain profits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Poles murdering Jews in concentration camps?
> 
> Go back to Poland, kid.  You've admitted you don't like it here, so grow some balls, back your bags and GTFO.
Click to expand...


Hilarious, so how many Poles killed Jews in the Concentration Camps?

Funny that Poland recently listed the most detailed list of Concentration Camp staff from multiple sources including Austrian, German, Russian, Polish, and American sources.

Guess what?
It was overwhelmingly Germans.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sad about it. It happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Evolution in action.
> 
> Again, the problem is cultural not genetic...at least "race" genetics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can also try moving to another country that favorites collectivism and/or government dependency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it basically just a few Western European nations are Individualist, as opposed to most of the World being Collectivist?
> 
> Maybe Western Europeans really are just selfish pricks.
> History would support it too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since Poland is collectivist, I can see why you hate the West.  Why don't you pack your bags and move back to Poland? BTW, learn to read a map, most of the "individualist" countries aren't Western European.
Click to expand...


Most of the Individualists of the World are Western European / Western European based countries.

Your map might have a few small countries in Eastern Europe as individualists, but they only amount to 10's of millions, not 100's of millions like Individualist Western European based U.S.A.


----------



## Divine Wind

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ....Funny that Poland recently listed the most detailed list of Concentration Camp staff from multiple sources including Austrian, German, Russian, Polish, and American sources.
> 
> Guess what?
> It was overwhelmingly Germans.


Keyword "overwhelmingly", not "100%".  It also shows how weak the Poles were compared to Germans.  I guess Germans have the better genes, eh?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a recent one I posted in response to someone's claim:
> The most violent state in America
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks but I saw no evidence backing your conclusions that Blacks have inferior or "bad" genes.  It's cultural as proved by adoption studies.  Take a black baby out of the ghetto, put them in a middle class home and they become Middle Class Americans.  Conversely, stick a white baby in the ghetto and you get another gang-banger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What adoption studies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are multiple studies, several of which are listed in the link below.  Obviously, children who are born or adopted into middle class or higher income families fair better than those born in low income families for many reasons such as greater educational access, better nutrition and more stable cultural environments.
> 
> The Transracial Adoption Paradox: History, Research, and Counseling Implications of Cultural Socialization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest adoption study listed here, the Scarr, an Weinberg Transracial Adoption study had come to the conclusion that Blacks, and Mulattoes  adopted into middle class households still lagged behind in IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another case where you didn't read the entire study and only cherry-picked the parts you agree with.
Click to expand...


As if you're not cherry picking sources which support molding ethnicity's based on adoption.

Well, the Scarr, and Weinberg study there said otherwise on IQ tests.


----------



## Divine Wind

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Evolution in action.
> 
> Again, the problem is cultural not genetic...at least "race" genetics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also try moving to another country that favorites collectivism and/or government dependency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it basically just a few Western European nations are Individualist, as opposed to most of the World being Collectivist?
> 
> Maybe Western Europeans really are just selfish pricks.
> History would support it too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since Poland is collectivist, I can see why you hate the West.  Why don't you pack your bags and move back to Poland? BTW, learn to read a map, most of the "individualist" countries aren't Western European.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of the Individualists of the World are Western European / Western European based countries.
> 
> Your map might have a few small countries in Eastern Europe as individualists, but they only amount to 10's of millions, not 100's of millions like Individualist Western European based U.S.A.
Click to expand...

ROFL.  Wow, you really don't know how to read a map, do you?  Sad, but understandable.

Have someone teach you how to read a map and you'll see that most "Western European" countries are collectivist.


----------



## Divine Wind

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks but I saw no evidence backing your conclusions that Blacks have inferior or "bad" genes.  It's cultural as proved by adoption studies.  Take a black baby out of the ghetto, put them in a middle class home and they become Middle Class Americans.  Conversely, stick a white baby in the ghetto and you get another gang-banger.
> 
> 
> 
> What adoption studies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are multiple studies, several of which are listed in the link below.  Obviously, children who are born or adopted into middle class or higher income families fair better than those born in low income families for many reasons such as greater educational access, better nutrition and more stable cultural environments.
> 
> The Transracial Adoption Paradox: History, Research, and Counseling Implications of Cultural Socialization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest adoption study listed here, the Scarr, an Weinberg Transracial Adoption study had come to the conclusion that Blacks, and Mulattoes  adopted into middle class households still lagged behind in IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another case where you didn't read the entire study and only cherry-picked the parts you agree with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As if you're not cherry picking sources which support molding ethnicity's based on adoption.
> 
> Well, the Scarr, and Weinberg study there said otherwise on IQ tests.
Click to expand...

Correct, I'm not cherry-picking.  Regardless of ethnicity, babies do better in middle class or higher economic environments than in lower economic ones.  Feel free to prove me wrong.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can also try moving to another country that favorites collectivism and/or government dependency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it basically just a few Western European nations are Individualist, as opposed to most of the World being Collectivist?
> 
> Maybe Western Europeans really are just selfish pricks.
> History would support it too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since Poland is collectivist, I can see why you hate the West.  Why don't you pack your bags and move back to Poland? BTW, learn to read a map, most of the "individualist" countries aren't Western European.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of the Individualists of the World are Western European / Western European based countries.
> 
> Your map might have a few small countries in Eastern Europe as individualists, but they only amount to 10's of millions, not 100's of millions like Individualist Western European based U.S.A.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL.  Wow, you really don't know how to read a map, do you?  Sad, but understandable.
Click to expand...




Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Funny that Poland recently listed the most detailed list of Concentration Camp staff from multiple sources including Austrian, German, Russian, Polish, and American sources.
> 
> Guess what?
> It was overwhelmingly Germans.
> 
> 
> 
> Keyword "overwhelmingly", not "100%".  It also shows how weak the Poles were compared to Germans.  I guess Germans have the better genes, eh?
Click to expand...


Just like Africans, Native Americans, Australoids,  Siberians, South Asians, the Maori ect. must have been weak in comparison to the whites who colonized them?

But, you wouldn't that would be racist, so you think picking on Poles is non-racist as Poles are White.

Typical Brit might I add.

You can tell these Brits from a mile away in their extreme senselessness, and primitive nature in comparison to other Whites.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> What adoption studies?
> 
> 
> 
> There are multiple studies, several of which are listed in the link below.  Obviously, children who are born or adopted into middle class or higher income families fair better than those born in low income families for many reasons such as greater educational access, better nutrition and more stable cultural environments.
> 
> The Transracial Adoption Paradox: History, Research, and Counseling Implications of Cultural Socialization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest adoption study listed here, the Scarr, an Weinberg Transracial Adoption study had come to the conclusion that Blacks, and Mulattoes  adopted into middle class households still lagged behind in IQ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another case where you didn't read the entire study and only cherry-picked the parts you agree with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As if you're not cherry picking sources which support molding ethnicity's based on adoption.
> 
> Well, the Scarr, and Weinberg study there said otherwise on IQ tests.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct, I'm not cherry-picking.  Regardless of ethnicity, babies do better in middle class or higher economic environments than in lower economic ones.  Feel free to prove me wrong.
Click to expand...


Where did I deny that?
It's just to think that American poverty is like Second - World, or  Third-World poverty is pretty ridiculous.,

Just about the entire Second-World scores higher IQ's than African Americans.
Despite being poorer.

As for the Third-World, well they are poorer, and do score lower IQ's than African Americans, typically.

But, the difference between the Third-World, and Second-World is largely that one was crushed by Communism, as opposed to one which has trouble making it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can also try moving to another country that favorites collectivism and/or government dependency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it basically just a few Western European nations are Individualist, as opposed to most of the World being Collectivist?
> 
> Maybe Western Europeans really are just selfish pricks.
> History would support it too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since Poland is collectivist, I can see why you hate the West.  Why don't you pack your bags and move back to Poland? BTW, learn to read a map, most of the "individualist" countries aren't Western European.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of the Individualists of the World are Western European / Western European based countries.
> 
> Your map might have a few small countries in Eastern Europe as individualists, but they only amount to 10's of millions, not 100's of millions like Individualist Western European based U.S.A.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL.  Wow, you really don't know how to read a map, do you?  Sad, but understandable.
> 
> Have someone teach you how to read a map and you'll see that most "Western European" countries are collectivist.
Click to expand...


How do you figure that one?

North-Western Europe is basically just Individualist.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Funny that Poland recently listed the most detailed list of Concentration Camp staff from multiple sources including Austrian, German, Russian, Polish, and American sources.
> 
> Guess what?
> It was overwhelmingly Germans.
> 
> 
> 
> Keyword "overwhelmingly", not "100%".  It also shows how weak the Poles were compared to Germans.  I guess Germans have the better genes, eh?
Click to expand...


The last time Germans, and Poles were on equal playing fields, in the Battle of Grunwald in 1410, the Germans were crushed very bad by Poland.

The German Prussians were forced to pay Homage to Poland, and pay war reparations, becoming a vassal to Poland called Royal Prussia.


----------



## Divine Wind

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it basically just a few Western European nations are Individualist, as opposed to most of the World being Collectivist?
> 
> Maybe Western Europeans really are just selfish pricks.
> History would support it too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since Poland is collectivist, I can see why you hate the West.  Why don't you pack your bags and move back to Poland? BTW, learn to read a map, most of the "individualist" countries aren't Western European.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of the Individualists of the World are Western European / Western European based countries.
> 
> Your map might have a few small countries in Eastern Europe as individualists, but they only amount to 10's of millions, not 100's of millions like Individualist Western European based U.S.A.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL.  Wow, you really don't know how to read a map, do you?  Sad, but understandable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Funny that Poland recently listed the most detailed list of Concentration Camp staff from multiple sources including Austrian, German, Russian, Polish, and American sources.
> 
> Guess what?
> It was overwhelmingly Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keyword "overwhelmingly", not "100%".  It also shows how weak the Poles were compared to Germans.  I guess Germans have the better genes, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like Africans, Native Americans, Australoids,  Siberians, South Asians, the Maori ect. must have been weak in comparison to the whites who colonized them?
> 
> But, you wouldn't that would be racist, so you think picking on Poles is non-racist as Poles are White.
> 
> Typical Brit might I add.
> 
> You can tell these Brits from a mile away in their extreme senselessness, and primitive nature in comparison to other Whites.
Click to expand...

LOL... Finally!  You say the word that you hate so much: "Brit".  When you struggled with the phrase "Western Europe" it was "British" that you should have said.  It was the Brits who colonized North America and Australia.  Not Poles.  Poles were too weak to colonize and spread their culture.  Heck, even the Germans conquered them. 

Now, when are you going back to Poland?


----------



## Divine Wind

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Funny that Poland recently listed the most detailed list of Concentration Camp staff from multiple sources including Austrian, German, Russian, Polish, and American sources.
> 
> Guess what?
> It was overwhelmingly Germans.
> 
> 
> 
> Keyword "overwhelmingly", not "100%".  It also shows how weak the Poles were compared to Germans.  I guess Germans have the better genes, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last time Germans, and Poles were on equal playing fields, in the Battle of Grunwald in 1410, the Germans were crushed very bad by Poland.
> 
> The German Prussians were forced to pay Homage to Poland, and pay war reparations, becoming a vassal to Poland called Royal Prussia.
Click to expand...

....and it's been downhill for the Poles since 1410?  Wow.  That's a heckuvva long losing streak.  You should pack your bags, go to Poland and help them out.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it basically just a few Western European nations are Individualist, as opposed to most of the World being Collectivist?
> 
> Maybe Western Europeans really are just selfish pricks.
> History would support it too
> 
> 
> 
> Since Poland is collectivist, I can see why you hate the West.  Why don't you pack your bags and move back to Poland? BTW, learn to read a map, most of the "individualist" countries aren't Western European.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most of the Individualists of the World are Western European / Western European based countries.
> 
> Your map might have a few small countries in Eastern Europe as individualists, but they only amount to 10's of millions, not 100's of millions like Individualist Western European based U.S.A.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL.  Wow, you really don't know how to read a map, do you?  Sad, but understandable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Funny that Poland recently listed the most detailed list of Concentration Camp staff from multiple sources including Austrian, German, Russian, Polish, and American sources.
> 
> Guess what?
> It was overwhelmingly Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keyword "overwhelmingly", not "100%".  It also shows how weak the Poles were compared to Germans.  I guess Germans have the better genes, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like Africans, Native Americans, Australoids,  Siberians, South Asians, the Maori ect. must have been weak in comparison to the whites who colonized them?
> 
> But, you wouldn't that would be racist, so you think picking on Poles is non-racist as Poles are White.
> 
> Typical Brit might I add.
> 
> You can tell these Brits from a mile away in their extreme senselessness, and primitive nature in comparison to other Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL... Finally!  You say the word that you hate so much: "Brit".  When you struggled with the phrase "Western Europe" it was "British" that you should have said.  It was the Brits who colonized North America and Australia.  Not Poles.  Poles were too weak to colonize and spread their culture.  Heck, even the Germans conquered them.
> 
> Now, when are you going back to Poland?
Click to expand...


Germans never really conquered Poland on their own, the 2 times they did they had support from Russia, and Austria.

Please, Poles crushed larger British forces, and also larger Spanish forces   in the Battle Fuengirola in 1810.

It's not so much of  a British superiority, as a British land advantage, having a natural mote the English channel to protect them from war.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Funny that Poland recently listed the most detailed list of Concentration Camp staff from multiple sources including Austrian, German, Russian, Polish, and American sources.
> 
> Guess what?
> It was overwhelmingly Germans.
> 
> 
> 
> Keyword "overwhelmingly", not "100%".  It also shows how weak the Poles were compared to Germans.  I guess Germans have the better genes, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last time Germans, and Poles were on equal playing fields, in the Battle of Grunwald in 1410, the Germans were crushed very bad by Poland.
> 
> The German Prussians were forced to pay Homage to Poland, and pay war reparations, becoming a vassal to Poland called Royal Prussia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....and it's been downhill for the Poles since 1410?  Wow.  That's a heckuvva long losing streak.  You should pack your bags, go to Poland and help them out.
Click to expand...


I said no such thing, in fact there's literally dozens of battles Poles won when outnumbered  since 1410, just not against Germans.

Even in the 20th century too.

Poles did very well in the Polish - Soviet war.

Ones which make the Alamo look like nada.

Like in the Battle of Zadworzne in 1920 where 330 Poles killed 600 + Soviets of the 16,700 large Soviet Fist Cavalry Division.
or
 Like in the Battle of Komarow in1920 when 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Sovies.


----------



## Divine Wind

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Poland is collectivist, I can see why you hate the West.  Why don't you pack your bags and move back to Poland? BTW, learn to read a map, most of the "individualist" countries aren't Western European.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the Individualists of the World are Western European / Western European based countries.
> 
> Your map might have a few small countries in Eastern Europe as individualists, but they only amount to 10's of millions, not 100's of millions like Individualist Western European based U.S.A.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL.  Wow, you really don't know how to read a map, do you?  Sad, but understandable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Funny that Poland recently listed the most detailed list of Concentration Camp staff from multiple sources including Austrian, German, Russian, Polish, and American sources.
> 
> Guess what?
> It was overwhelmingly Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keyword "overwhelmingly", not "100%".  It also shows how weak the Poles were compared to Germans.  I guess Germans have the better genes, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like Africans, Native Americans, Australoids,  Siberians, South Asians, the Maori ect. must have been weak in comparison to the whites who colonized them?
> 
> But, you wouldn't that would be racist, so you think picking on Poles is non-racist as Poles are White.
> 
> Typical Brit might I add.
> 
> You can tell these Brits from a mile away in their extreme senselessness, and primitive nature in comparison to other Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL... Finally!  You say the word that you hate so much: "Brit".  When you struggled with the phrase "Western Europe" it was "British" that you should have said.  It was the Brits who colonized North America and Australia.  Not Poles.  Poles were too weak to colonize and spread their culture.  Heck, even the Germans conquered them.
> 
> Now, when are you going back to Poland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germans never really conquered Poland on their own, the 2 times they did they had support from Russia, and Austria.
> 
> Please, Poles crushed larger British forces, and also larger Spanish forces   in the Battle Fuengirola in 1810.
> 
> It's not so much of  a British superiority, as a British land advantage, having a natural mote the English channel to protect them from war.
Click to expand...

LOL.  You brag about winning a battle over 200 years ago then pooh-pooh losing the war. 

Again, those "individualist" countries are not Polish descent, they are British and Irish.  However, that was a couple hundred years ago.  Australians identify as Australians, Canadians as Canadian and American as American.  The legacy is British philosophy such as John Locke, but the present is its own.  Meanwhile, you pine for Poland, a collectivist state.


----------



## Divine Wind

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Funny that Poland recently listed the most detailed list of Concentration Camp staff from multiple sources including Austrian, German, Russian, Polish, and American sources.
> 
> Guess what?
> It was overwhelmingly Germans.
> 
> 
> 
> Keyword "overwhelmingly", not "100%".  It also shows how weak the Poles were compared to Germans.  I guess Germans have the better genes, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last time Germans, and Poles were on equal playing fields, in the Battle of Grunwald in 1410, the Germans were crushed very bad by Poland.
> 
> The German Prussians were forced to pay Homage to Poland, and pay war reparations, becoming a vassal to Poland called Royal Prussia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....and it's been downhill for the Poles since 1410?  Wow.  That's a heckuvva long losing streak.  You should pack your bags, go to Poland and help them out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said no such thing, in fact there's literally dozens of battles Poles won when outnumbered  since 1410, just not against Germans.
> 
> Even in the 20th century too.
> 
> Poles did very well in the Polish - Soviet war.
> 
> Ones which make the Alamo look like nada.
> 
> Like in the Battle of Zadworzne in 1920 where 330 Poles killed 600 + Soviets of the 16,700 large Soviet Fist Cavalry Division.
> or
> Like in the Battle of Komarow in1920 when 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Sovies.
Click to expand...

All those battles, but still lose the war? 

All those battles to bring about a collectivist state?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the Individualists of the World are Western European / Western European based countries.
> 
> Your map might have a few small countries in Eastern Europe as individualists, but they only amount to 10's of millions, not 100's of millions like Individualist Western European based U.S.A.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL.  Wow, you really don't know how to read a map, do you?  Sad, but understandable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Funny that Poland recently listed the most detailed list of Concentration Camp staff from multiple sources including Austrian, German, Russian, Polish, and American sources.
> 
> Guess what?
> It was overwhelmingly Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keyword "overwhelmingly", not "100%".  It also shows how weak the Poles were compared to Germans.  I guess Germans have the better genes, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like Africans, Native Americans, Australoids,  Siberians, South Asians, the Maori ect. must have been weak in comparison to the whites who colonized them?
> 
> But, you wouldn't that would be racist, so you think picking on Poles is non-racist as Poles are White.
> 
> Typical Brit might I add.
> 
> You can tell these Brits from a mile away in their extreme senselessness, and primitive nature in comparison to other Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL... Finally!  You say the word that you hate so much: "Brit".  When you struggled with the phrase "Western Europe" it was "British" that you should have said.  It was the Brits who colonized North America and Australia.  Not Poles.  Poles were too weak to colonize and spread their culture.  Heck, even the Germans conquered them.
> 
> Now, when are you going back to Poland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germans never really conquered Poland on their own, the 2 times they did they had support from Russia, and Austria.
> 
> Please, Poles crushed larger British forces, and also larger Spanish forces   in the Battle Fuengirola in 1810.
> 
> It's not so much of  a British superiority, as a British land advantage, having a natural mote the English channel to protect them from war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.  You brag about winning a battle over 200 years ago then pooh-pooh losing the war.
> 
> Again, those "individualist" countries are not Polish descent, they are British and Irish.  However, that was a couple hundred years ago.  Australians identify as Australians, Canadians as Canadian and American as American.  The legacy is British philosophy such as John Locke, but the present is its own.  Meanwhile, you pine for Poland, a collectivist state.
Click to expand...


I didn't say those Individualist countries are of Polish descent, now did I?

Nor, would I think of that as something to brag about.

Brits are crown champions of brutality, and their U.S cousins aren't far behind.

I think it's hilarious how Brits of the U.S South tend to conduct themselves, denying healthcare, but supporting war.

Seems just like they have "Death plans for us all"

Not, that I'm an extreme Collectivist either, I think Communism gives too much power, and not enough freedom.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Funny that Poland recently listed the most detailed list of Concentration Camp staff from multiple sources including Austrian, German, Russian, Polish, and American sources.
> 
> Guess what?
> It was overwhelmingly Germans.
> 
> 
> 
> Keyword "overwhelmingly", not "100%".  It also shows how weak the Poles were compared to Germans.  I guess Germans have the better genes, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last time Germans, and Poles were on equal playing fields, in the Battle of Grunwald in 1410, the Germans were crushed very bad by Poland.
> 
> The German Prussians were forced to pay Homage to Poland, and pay war reparations, becoming a vassal to Poland called Royal Prussia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....and it's been downhill for the Poles since 1410?  Wow.  That's a heckuvva long losing streak.  You should pack your bags, go to Poland and help them out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said no such thing, in fact there's literally dozens of battles Poles won when outnumbered  since 1410, just not against Germans.
> 
> Even in the 20th century too.
> 
> Poles did very well in the Polish - Soviet war.
> 
> Ones which make the Alamo look like nada.
> 
> Like in the Battle of Zadworzne in 1920 where 330 Poles killed 600 + Soviets of the 16,700 large Soviet Fist Cavalry Division.
> or
> Like in the Battle of Komarow in1920 when 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Sovies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All those battles, but still lose the war?
> 
> All those battles to bring about a collectivist state?
Click to expand...


Poles are considered by most to have won the Polish - Soviet War.


----------



## Divine Wind

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL.  Wow, you really don't know how to read a map, do you?  Sad, but understandable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keyword "overwhelmingly", not "100%".  It also shows how weak the Poles were compared to Germans.  I guess Germans have the better genes, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like Africans, Native Americans, Australoids,  Siberians, South Asians, the Maori ect. must have been weak in comparison to the whites who colonized them?
> 
> But, you wouldn't that would be racist, so you think picking on Poles is non-racist as Poles are White.
> 
> Typical Brit might I add.
> 
> You can tell these Brits from a mile away in their extreme senselessness, and primitive nature in comparison to other Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL... Finally!  You say the word that you hate so much: "Brit".  When you struggled with the phrase "Western Europe" it was "British" that you should have said.  It was the Brits who colonized North America and Australia.  Not Poles.  Poles were too weak to colonize and spread their culture.  Heck, even the Germans conquered them.
> 
> Now, when are you going back to Poland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germans never really conquered Poland on their own, the 2 times they did they had support from Russia, and Austria.
> 
> Please, Poles crushed larger British forces, and also larger Spanish forces   in the Battle Fuengirola in 1810.
> 
> It's not so much of  a British superiority, as a British land advantage, having a natural mote the English channel to protect them from war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.  You brag about winning a battle over 200 years ago then pooh-pooh losing the war.
> 
> Again, those "individualist" countries are not Polish descent, they are British and Irish.  However, that was a couple hundred years ago.  Australians identify as Australians, Canadians as Canadian and American as American.  The legacy is British philosophy such as John Locke, but the present is its own.  Meanwhile, you pine for Poland, a collectivist state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say those Individualist countries are of Polish descent, now did I?
> 
> Nor, would I think of that as something to brag about.
> 
> Brits are crown champions of brutality, and their U.S cousins aren't far behind.
> 
> I think it's hilarious how Brits of the U.S South tend to conduct themselves, denying healthcare, but supporting war.
> 
> Seems just like they have "Death plans for us all"
> 
> Not, that I'm an extreme Collectivist either, I think Communism gives too much power, and not enough freedom.
Click to expand...

You dance nicely for a Socialist.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the Individualists of the World are Western European / Western European based countries.
> 
> Your map might have a few small countries in Eastern Europe as individualists, but they only amount to 10's of millions, not 100's of millions like Individualist Western European based U.S.A.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL.  Wow, you really don't know how to read a map, do you?  Sad, but understandable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Funny that Poland recently listed the most detailed list of Concentration Camp staff from multiple sources including Austrian, German, Russian, Polish, and American sources.
> 
> Guess what?
> It was overwhelmingly Germans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keyword "overwhelmingly", not "100%".  It also shows how weak the Poles were compared to Germans.  I guess Germans have the better genes, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like Africans, Native Americans, Australoids,  Siberians, South Asians, the Maori ect. must have been weak in comparison to the whites who colonized them?
> 
> But, you wouldn't that would be racist, so you think picking on Poles is non-racist as Poles are White.
> 
> Typical Brit might I add.
> 
> You can tell these Brits from a mile away in their extreme senselessness, and primitive nature in comparison to other Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL... Finally!  You say the word that you hate so much: "Brit".  When you struggled with the phrase "Western Europe" it was "British" that you should have said.  It was the Brits who colonized North America and Australia.  Not Poles.  Poles were too weak to colonize and spread their culture.  Heck, even the Germans conquered them.
> 
> Now, when are you going back to Poland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germans never really conquered Poland on their own, the 2 times they did they had support from Russia, and Austria.
> 
> Please, Poles crushed larger British forces, and also larger Spanish forces   in the Battle Fuengirola in 1810.
> 
> It's not so much of  a British superiority, as a British land advantage, having a natural mote the English channel to protect them from war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meanwhile, you pine for Poland, a collectivist state.
Click to expand...


Poland's only mildly collectivist, though.

Yes, Poland's more collectivist than much of the West.

Poland has real societal solutions, like solutions to healthcare (Fund it more)
Solutions to Islamist jihad (Keep them out)
Solutions to dwindling birth rates (Give allowances to families)

As opposed to the U.S, where the solution of it's Brits, is "Do nothing" Except when it comes to military, and war.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Africans, Native Americans, Australoids,  Siberians, South Asians, the Maori ect. must have been weak in comparison to the whites who colonized them?
> 
> But, you wouldn't that would be racist, so you think picking on Poles is non-racist as Poles are White.
> 
> Typical Brit might I add.
> 
> You can tell these Brits from a mile away in their extreme senselessness, and primitive nature in comparison to other Whites.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... Finally!  You say the word that you hate so much: "Brit".  When you struggled with the phrase "Western Europe" it was "British" that you should have said.  It was the Brits who colonized North America and Australia.  Not Poles.  Poles were too weak to colonize and spread their culture.  Heck, even the Germans conquered them.
> 
> Now, when are you going back to Poland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germans never really conquered Poland on their own, the 2 times they did they had support from Russia, and Austria.
> 
> Please, Poles crushed larger British forces, and also larger Spanish forces   in the Battle Fuengirola in 1810.
> 
> It's not so much of  a British superiority, as a British land advantage, having a natural mote the English channel to protect them from war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.  You brag about winning a battle over 200 years ago then pooh-pooh losing the war.
> 
> Again, those "individualist" countries are not Polish descent, they are British and Irish.  However, that was a couple hundred years ago.  Australians identify as Australians, Canadians as Canadian and American as American.  The legacy is British philosophy such as John Locke, but the present is its own.  Meanwhile, you pine for Poland, a collectivist state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say those Individualist countries are of Polish descent, now did I?
> 
> Nor, would I think of that as something to brag about.
> 
> Brits are crown champions of brutality, and their U.S cousins aren't far behind.
> 
> I think it's hilarious how Brits of the U.S South tend to conduct themselves, denying healthcare, but supporting war.
> 
> Seems just like they have "Death plans for us all"
> 
> Not, that I'm an extreme Collectivist either, I think Communism gives too much power, and not enough freedom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You dance nicely for a Socialist.
Click to expand...


As genocidal as the Soviet, and Nazi Socialists were.

Nothing compares to the British Empire Capitalists, who killed on all continents.

Ethnic cleansing was in every British territory they controlled.


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sad about it. It happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Evolution in action.
> 
> Again, the problem is cultural not genetic...at least "race" genetics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got that right. White racism is a cultural problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As is Black racism and Black dependency upon government.   Most Americans believe in Individualism over Collectivism.  Americans who are black, especially those who are low income or like yourself, believe all Americans owe them money.  You are free to sit around doing nothing waiting for Uncle Sugar to give you $10,000 or whatever you believe "reparations" should be, but you'll continue to be disappointed.  Only until you grow a strong sense of individuality will you be able to rise up and step forward as a man.  You can also try moving to another country that favorites collectivism and/or government dependency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure its easy for you to say.  Born white, in a white society, where all the hiring managers are your daddy's friends.  And even if they aren't your daddys friends you're still a good old boy because you are white.
> 
> Imagine you living in a black run country where you are the minority. You'd probably be more violent than any black.  Maybe you'd be like an arab suicide bomber.
> 
> Just look at how angry, mean and violent you all are when you are in power.  Imagine if you lost that power.  Holy fuck you'd be the most rioting mother fuckers ever.  Remember this?
> 
> The *Boston Tea Party* was a political protest by the Sons of Liberty in Boston, Massachusetts, on December 16, 1773. The demonstrators, some disguised as Native Americans, in defiance of the Tea Act of May 10, 1773, destroyed an entire shipment of tea sent by the East India Company. They boarded the ships and threw the chests of tea into Boston Harbor. The British government responded harshly and the episode escalated into the American Revolution.
> 
> All over some tea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice personal attack and typical of you.
> 
> 1) My "daddy" was career military.  I grew up in a desegregated environment based on merit.
> 
> 2) Your mention of a black country where whites are a minority is funny because you completely blew away the liberal definition of "white privilege" by replacing it with "black privilege"  AKA democracy.  Tyranny of the majority...which is why we have a Constitution; to protect the rights of the individual.
> 
> 3) "_Just look at how angry, mean and violent you all are when you are in power._"  Name one thing that I've done that is "angry, mean and violent" much less while I'm "in power".
> 
> Lastly, despite your quotes of my posts and your false accusations against me, you have not disputed nor supported the fact that our differences are primarily cultural, not genetic.  You haven't addressed why you support the idea of reparations and that all whites owe all blacks money as IM2 desires.
> 
> How high do you want to raise taxes on the Middle Class so you can give it to American blacks?  How much do you want to give each black American?  Will you divide it up based on their percentage of being black or do you want to give equal payments to anyone who identifies as black?
Click to expand...


It's nurture not nature.

You still don't understand the black communities mess, we created.  

You are racist because you think black people are inferior.

Yes, look at how you guys cling to your guns and beat your wives.  You want to kill something all the time.  And you are the priviledge class.  Imagine if you were a minority you'd be a nut job and a half.

I just want jobs in cities.  Cities where poor people reside.


----------



## Divine Wind

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL.  Wow, you really don't know how to read a map, do you?  Sad, but understandable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keyword "overwhelmingly", not "100%".  It also shows how weak the Poles were compared to Germans.  I guess Germans have the better genes, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like Africans, Native Americans, Australoids,  Siberians, South Asians, the Maori ect. must have been weak in comparison to the whites who colonized them?
> 
> But, you wouldn't that would be racist, so you think picking on Poles is non-racist as Poles are White.
> 
> Typical Brit might I add.
> 
> You can tell these Brits from a mile away in their extreme senselessness, and primitive nature in comparison to other Whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL... Finally!  You say the word that you hate so much: "Brit".  When you struggled with the phrase "Western Europe" it was "British" that you should have said.  It was the Brits who colonized North America and Australia.  Not Poles.  Poles were too weak to colonize and spread their culture.  Heck, even the Germans conquered them.
> 
> Now, when are you going back to Poland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germans never really conquered Poland on their own, the 2 times they did they had support from Russia, and Austria.
> 
> Please, Poles crushed larger British forces, and also larger Spanish forces   in the Battle Fuengirola in 1810.
> 
> It's not so much of  a British superiority, as a British land advantage, having a natural mote the English channel to protect them from war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meanwhile, you pine for Poland, a collectivist state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland's only mildly collectivist, though.
> 
> Yes, Poland's more collectivist than much of the West.
> 
> Poland has real societal solutions, like solutions to healthcare (Fund it more)
> Solutions to Islamist jihad (Keep them out)
> Solutions to dwindling birth rates (Give allowances to families)
> 
> As opposed to the U.S, where the solution of it's Brits, is "Do nothing" Except when it comes to military, and war.
Click to expand...

Translation:  _You are correct, DW.  I'm a Socialist and I support a Socialist country_. 

Your admission of Socialism AKA Collectivism and your hatred of Brits reveals your true face.  Pack your bags and leave.


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  Evolution in action.
> 
> Again, the problem is cultural not genetic...at least "race" genetics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got that right. White racism is a cultural problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As is Black racism and Black dependency upon government.   Most Americans believe in Individualism over Collectivism.  Americans who are black, especially those who are low income or like yourself, believe all Americans owe them money.  You are free to sit around doing nothing waiting for Uncle Sugar to give you $10,000 or whatever you believe "reparations" should be, but you'll continue to be disappointed.  Only until you grow a strong sense of individuality will you be able to rise up and step forward as a man.  You can also try moving to another country that favorites collectivism and/or government dependency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure its easy for you to say.  Born white, in a white society, where all the hiring managers are your daddy's friends.  And even if they aren't your daddys friends you're still a good old boy because you are white.
> 
> Imagine you living in a black run country where you are the minority. You'd probably be more violent than any black.  Maybe you'd be like an arab suicide bomber.
> 
> Just look at how angry, mean and violent you all are when you are in power.  Imagine if you lost that power.  Holy fuck you'd be the most rioting mother fuckers ever.  Remember this?
> 
> The *Boston Tea Party* was a political protest by the Sons of Liberty in Boston, Massachusetts, on December 16, 1773. The demonstrators, some disguised as Native Americans, in defiance of the Tea Act of May 10, 1773, destroyed an entire shipment of tea sent by the East India Company. They boarded the ships and threw the chests of tea into Boston Harbor. The British government responded harshly and the episode escalated into the American Revolution.
> 
> All over some tea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice personal attack and typical of you.
> 
> 1) My "daddy" was career military.  I grew up in a desegregated environment based on merit.
> 
> 2) Your mention of a black country where whites are a minority is funny because you completely blew away the liberal definition of "white privilege" by replacing it with "black privilege"  AKA democracy.  Tyranny of the majority...which is why we have a Constitution; to protect the rights of the individual.
> 
> 3) "_Just look at how angry, mean and violent you all are when you are in power._"  Name one thing that I've done that is "angry, mean and violent" much less while I'm "in power".
> 
> Lastly, despite your quotes of my posts and your false accusations against me, you have not disputed nor supported the fact that our differences are primarily cultural, not genetic.  You haven't addressed why you support the idea of reparations and that all whites owe all blacks money as IM2 desires.
> 
> How high do you want to raise taxes on the Middle Class so you can give it to American blacks?  How much do you want to give each black American?  Will you divide it up based on their percentage of being black or do you want to give equal payments to anyone who identifies as black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's nurture not nature.
> 
> You still don't understand the black communities mess, we created.
> 
> You are racist because you think black people are inferior.
> 
> Yes, look at how you guys cling to your guns and beat your wives.  You want to kill something all the time.  And you are the priviledge class.  Imagine if you were a minority you'd be a nut job and a half.
> 
> I just want jobs in cities.  Cities where poor people reside.
Click to expand...

LOL   Sweetie, you just agreed with me whether you want to admit it or not.  "Nurture" = Culture = Environment.  The problems within the black community are, as you said, "nurture", not genetic. I've been saying the same thing for dozens of posts on this thread and others. 

Your personal attack on me and your hatred is revealed in the lies "_you think black people are inferior_" and "_you guys cling to your guns and beat your wives.  You want to kill something all the time_".  Your refusal to admit you are part of the problem is exemplified in by your hatred and racial division.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Africans, Native Americans, Australoids,  Siberians, South Asians, the Maori ect. must have been weak in comparison to the whites who colonized them?
> 
> But, you wouldn't that would be racist, so you think picking on Poles is non-racist as Poles are White.
> 
> Typical Brit might I add.
> 
> You can tell these Brits from a mile away in their extreme senselessness, and primitive nature in comparison to other Whites.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... Finally!  You say the word that you hate so much: "Brit".  When you struggled with the phrase "Western Europe" it was "British" that you should have said.  It was the Brits who colonized North America and Australia.  Not Poles.  Poles were too weak to colonize and spread their culture.  Heck, even the Germans conquered them.
> 
> Now, when are you going back to Poland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germans never really conquered Poland on their own, the 2 times they did they had support from Russia, and Austria.
> 
> Please, Poles crushed larger British forces, and also larger Spanish forces   in the Battle Fuengirola in 1810.
> 
> It's not so much of  a British superiority, as a British land advantage, having a natural mote the English channel to protect them from war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meanwhile, you pine for Poland, a collectivist state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland's only mildly collectivist, though.
> 
> Yes, Poland's more collectivist than much of the West.
> 
> Poland has real societal solutions, like solutions to healthcare (Fund it more)
> Solutions to Islamist jihad (Keep them out)
> Solutions to dwindling birth rates (Give allowances to families)
> 
> As opposed to the U.S, where the solution of it's Brits, is "Do nothing" Except when it comes to military, and war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation:  _You are correct, DW.  I'm a Socialist and I support a Socialist country_.
> 
> Your admission of Socialism AKA Collectivism and your hatred of Brits reveals your true face.  Pack your bags and leave.
Click to expand...


I'm not a Communist, in fact I think Communism, and Capitalism are both pretty inferior systems.

But, yes I'd consider myself somewhat Socialist.

While, I support private land ownership, I also support National parks. (Like we have)

I also support gun rights, and freedom of individual thought. (Which only is on a civilian level)

I also support freedom when it comes to hiring, or renting to who you wish to.

I'd like to see National healthcare, it's morally unacceptable to allow people to die, furthermore we already have a system where no citizen is denied healthcare, therefor in the U.S we spend the most on healthcare in the World.

I'd like to see a crackdown on Liberal media lies, and Liberal Hollywood's degeneracy.

I'd like to see a micromanaged academia which shows more mixed view points.

I'd like to see those American elites who hire foreigners over American, thrown behind bars, be it by hiring illegals, or outsourcing jobs.

I'd like to see public works programs, which funnel America's welfare problems into the work force, and also build up America's infrastructure.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Africans, Native Americans, Australoids,  Siberians, South Asians, the Maori ect. must have been weak in comparison to the whites who colonized them?
> 
> But, you wouldn't that would be racist, so you think picking on Poles is non-racist as Poles are White.
> 
> Typical Brit might I add.
> 
> You can tell these Brits from a mile away in their extreme senselessness, and primitive nature in comparison to other Whites.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... Finally!  You say the word that you hate so much: "Brit".  When you struggled with the phrase "Western Europe" it was "British" that you should have said.  It was the Brits who colonized North America and Australia.  Not Poles.  Poles were too weak to colonize and spread their culture.  Heck, even the Germans conquered them.
> 
> Now, when are you going back to Poland?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Germans never really conquered Poland on their own, the 2 times they did they had support from Russia, and Austria.
> 
> Please, Poles crushed larger British forces, and also larger Spanish forces   in the Battle Fuengirola in 1810.
> 
> It's not so much of  a British superiority, as a British land advantage, having a natural mote the English channel to protect them from war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meanwhile, you pine for Poland, a collectivist state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland's only mildly collectivist, though.
> 
> Yes, Poland's more collectivist than much of the West.
> 
> Poland has real societal solutions, like solutions to healthcare (Fund it more)
> Solutions to Islamist jihad (Keep them out)
> Solutions to dwindling birth rates (Give allowances to families)
> 
> As opposed to the U.S, where the solution of it's Brits, is "Do nothing" Except when it comes to military, and war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your hatred of Brits reveals your true face.  Pack your bags and leave.
Click to expand...


Brits are also very anti-Polish, might I add you also leave anti-Polish remarks while standing fully up for Blacks, and other minorities.

On Stormfront many Brits are more anti-Polish, than anti-Minority.

Even some British Americans held such views like that loon Southron Blood who just spent 90% of his time attacking Poles.

But, not just that.

I just don't like Brits, I think their history of extreme brutality of erasing non-White people from the future is atrocious, as is their anti-Racism of today erasing White people from the future.

Furthermore, I think many Brits are irrationally pro-Jewish / pro-Israeli, and don't seem to value Healthcare very much.

So, no I wouldn't say I like Brits what so ever.

In fact, I can't think of a European people I dislike more.


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got that right. White racism is a cultural problem.
> 
> 
> 
> As is Black racism and Black dependency upon government.   Most Americans believe in Individualism over Collectivism.  Americans who are black, especially those who are low income or like yourself, believe all Americans owe them money.  You are free to sit around doing nothing waiting for Uncle Sugar to give you $10,000 or whatever you believe "reparations" should be, but you'll continue to be disappointed.  Only until you grow a strong sense of individuality will you be able to rise up and step forward as a man.  You can also try moving to another country that favorites collectivism and/or government dependency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure its easy for you to say.  Born white, in a white society, where all the hiring managers are your daddy's friends.  And even if they aren't your daddys friends you're still a good old boy because you are white.
> 
> Imagine you living in a black run country where you are the minority. You'd probably be more violent than any black.  Maybe you'd be like an arab suicide bomber.
> 
> Just look at how angry, mean and violent you all are when you are in power.  Imagine if you lost that power.  Holy fuck you'd be the most rioting mother fuckers ever.  Remember this?
> 
> The *Boston Tea Party* was a political protest by the Sons of Liberty in Boston, Massachusetts, on December 16, 1773. The demonstrators, some disguised as Native Americans, in defiance of the Tea Act of May 10, 1773, destroyed an entire shipment of tea sent by the East India Company. They boarded the ships and threw the chests of tea into Boston Harbor. The British government responded harshly and the episode escalated into the American Revolution.
> 
> All over some tea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice personal attack and typical of you.
> 
> 1) My "daddy" was career military.  I grew up in a desegregated environment based on merit.
> 
> 2) Your mention of a black country where whites are a minority is funny because you completely blew away the liberal definition of "white privilege" by replacing it with "black privilege"  AKA democracy.  Tyranny of the majority...which is why we have a Constitution; to protect the rights of the individual.
> 
> 3) "_Just look at how angry, mean and violent you all are when you are in power._"  Name one thing that I've done that is "angry, mean and violent" much less while I'm "in power".
> 
> Lastly, despite your quotes of my posts and your false accusations against me, you have not disputed nor supported the fact that our differences are primarily cultural, not genetic.  You haven't addressed why you support the idea of reparations and that all whites owe all blacks money as IM2 desires.
> 
> How high do you want to raise taxes on the Middle Class so you can give it to American blacks?  How much do you want to give each black American?  Will you divide it up based on their percentage of being black or do you want to give equal payments to anyone who identifies as black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's nurture not nature.
> 
> You still don't understand the black communities mess, we created.
> 
> You are racist because you think black people are inferior.
> 
> Yes, look at how you guys cling to your guns and beat your wives.  You want to kill something all the time.  And you are the priviledge class.  Imagine if you were a minority you'd be a nut job and a half.
> 
> I just want jobs in cities.  Cities where poor people reside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL   Sweetie, you just agreed with me whether you want to admit it or not.  "Nurture" = Culture = Environment.  The problems within the black community are, as you said, "nurture", not genetic. I've been saying the same thing for dozens of posts on this thread and others.
> 
> Your personal attack on me and your hatred is revealed in the lies "_you think black people are inferior_" and "_you guys cling to your guns and beat your wives.  You want to kill something all the time_".  Your refusal to admit you are part of the problem is exemplified in by your hatred and racial division.
Click to expand...


You said something a little ways back that led me to believe you are a racist.  I'll go find it.

And yes nurture.  As in if us whites treat them as second class citizens, they're going to act that way.  We need to stop.  I was on your side that they need to change before anything is going to change but they made the effort and we didn't live up to our end.  Why?  Because you white guys didn't want black guys dating your daughters.  You are afraid.  I get it.  It's not your fault.  You weren't born that way your grandpappy taught you to be afraid and a racist.


----------



## Divine Wind

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ...But, yes I'd consider myself somewhat Socialist.....


Of course you do.


----------



## sealybobo

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... Finally!  You say the word that you hate so much: "Brit".  When you struggled with the phrase "Western Europe" it was "British" that you should have said.  It was the Brits who colonized North America and Australia.  Not Poles.  Poles were too weak to colonize and spread their culture.  Heck, even the Germans conquered them.
> 
> Now, when are you going back to Poland?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germans never really conquered Poland on their own, the 2 times they did they had support from Russia, and Austria.
> 
> Please, Poles crushed larger British forces, and also larger Spanish forces   in the Battle Fuengirola in 1810.
> 
> It's not so much of  a British superiority, as a British land advantage, having a natural mote the English channel to protect them from war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meanwhile, you pine for Poland, a collectivist state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poland's only mildly collectivist, though.
> 
> Yes, Poland's more collectivist than much of the West.
> 
> Poland has real societal solutions, like solutions to healthcare (Fund it more)
> Solutions to Islamist jihad (Keep them out)
> Solutions to dwindling birth rates (Give allowances to families)
> 
> As opposed to the U.S, where the solution of it's Brits, is "Do nothing" Except when it comes to military, and war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your hatred of Brits reveals your true face.  Pack your bags and leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brits are also very anti-Polish, might I add you also leave anti-Polish remarks while standing fully up for Blacks, and other minorities.
> 
> On Stormfront many Brits are more anti-Polish, than anti-Minority.
> 
> Even some British Americans held such views like that loon Southron Blood who just spent 90% of his time attacking Poles.
> 
> But, not just that.
> 
> I just don't like Brits, I think their history of extreme brutality of erasing non-White people from the future is atrocious, as is their anti-Racism of today erasing White people from the future.
> 
> Furthermore, I think many Brits are irrationally pro-Jewish / pro-Israeli, and don't seem to value Healthcare very much.
> 
> So, no I wouldn't say I like Brits what so ever.
> 
> In fact, I can't think of a European people I dislike more.
Click to expand...


A polack spick and wap can assimilate.  Blacks can't.


----------



## Divine Wind

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Brits are also very anti-Polish, might I add you also leave anti-Polish remarks while standing fully up for Blacks, and other minorities.
> 
> On Stormfront many Brits are more anti-Polish, than anti-Minority.
> 
> Even some British Americans held such views like that loon Southron Blood who just spent 90% of his time attacking Poles.
> 
> But, not just that.
> 
> I just don't like Brits, I think their history of extreme brutality of erasing non-White people from the future is atrocious, as is their anti-Racism of today erasing White people from the future.
> 
> Furthermore, I think many Brits are irrationally pro-Jewish / pro-Israeli, and don't seem to value Healthcare very much.
> 
> So, no I wouldn't say I like Brits what so ever.
> 
> In fact, I can't think of a European people I dislike more.


Your hatred of others is sad, but expected from someone in desperate need for both social acceptance and lacking in a strong sense of individuality.  

I make jokes about you being Polish because you yammer about it constantly praising how everything in Poland is superior while hating on everything else.  Sorry, kid, but you are the punch line of a joke.  Not because you Polish, not because you are white,  not because you are male, but because you turned yourself into a caricature of a racist idiot who only sees what he wants to see and nothing else.


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> You said something a little ways back that led me to believe you are a racist.  I'll go find it....


Go for it, Sealy.  Like our resident Polish racist, I strongly suspect you only see what you want to see.  Please try to quote it in context.  



sealybobo said:


> ...And yes nurture.  *As in if us whites treat them as second class citizens, they're going to act that way. * We need to stop.  I was on your side that they need to change before anything is going to change but they made the effort and we didn't live up to our end.  Why?  Because you white guys didn't want black guys dating your daughters.  You are afraid.  I get it.  It's not your fault.  You weren't born that way your grandpappy taught you to be afraid and a racist.


Do you know how racist that comment is?  You're saying that Blacks are inferior because they can only act in a way that Whites treat them.  

Once again you are projecting hate on anyone who doesn't completely agree with you.  Once again, you are refusing to admit that you are part of the problem.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...But, yes I'd consider myself somewhat Socialist.....
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do.
Click to expand...


The Capitalist Individualist has the same answer for everything, which is "Do nothing"]

Do nothing as Capitalists hire illegals, and outsource jobs, at the expense of American livelihood, and prop up potential hostile invaders.

Do nothing as people die from lack of healthcare.

Do nothing about pollution.

Do nothing about abortion killing the unborn.

Do nothing about our crumbling infrastructure.

Do nothing about Media, and Hollywood's outlandishness.

Do nothing as people spread HIV  / AIDS.

Do nothing about imported Islamic Jihadists.

I certainly wouldn't say "Do nothing" has the best results for serious problems.


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said something a little ways back that led me to believe you are a racist.  I'll go find it....
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it, Sealy.  Like our resident Polish racist, I strongly suspect you only see what you want to see.  Please try to quote it in context.
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...And yes nurture.  *As in if us whites treat them as second class citizens, they're going to act that way. * We need to stop.  I was on your side that they need to change before anything is going to change but they made the effort and we didn't live up to our end.  Why?  Because you white guys didn't want black guys dating your daughters.  You are afraid.  I get it.  It's not your fault.  You weren't born that way your grandpappy taught you to be afraid and a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know how racist that comment is?  You're saying that Blacks are inferior because they can only act in a way that Whites treat them.
> 
> Once again you are projecting hate on anyone who doesn't completely agree with you.  Once again, you are refusing to admit that you are part of the problem.
Click to expand...

I confused you with bgrouse.  Sorry.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brits are also very anti-Polish, might I add you also leave anti-Polish remarks while standing fully up for Blacks, and other minorities.
> 
> On Stormfront many Brits are more anti-Polish, than anti-Minority.
> 
> Even some British Americans held such views like that loon Southron Blood who just spent 90% of his time attacking Poles.
> 
> But, not just that.
> 
> I just don't like Brits, I think their history of extreme brutality of erasing non-White people from the future is atrocious, as is their anti-Racism of today erasing White people from the future.
> 
> Furthermore, I think many Brits are irrationally pro-Jewish / pro-Israeli, and don't seem to value Healthcare very much.
> 
> So, no I wouldn't say I like Brits what so ever.
> 
> In fact, I can't think of a European people I dislike more.
> 
> 
> 
> Your hatred of others is sad, but expected from someone in desperate need for both social acceptance and lacking in a strong sense of individuality.
> 
> I make jokes about you being Polish because you yammer about it constantly praising how everything in Poland is superior while hating on everything else.  Sorry, kid, but you are the punch line of a joke.  Not because you Polish, not because you are white,  not because you are male, but because you turned yourself into a caricature of a racist idiot who only sees what he wants to see and nothing else.
Click to expand...


So, why don't you make such racist punchlines towards Blacks because of Black racists like IM2?

Maybe because that's not politically correct?

Don't worry you haven't changed my opinion of Brits.

I already know that most Brits seem to struggle with abstract thought.


----------



## Divine Wind

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...But, yes I'd consider myself somewhat Socialist.....
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Capitalist Individualist has the same answer for everything, which is "Do nothing"]
> 
> Do nothing as Capitalists hire illegals, and outsource jobs, at the expense of American livelihood, and prop up potential hostile invaders.
> 
> Do nothing as people die from lack of healthcare.
> 
> Do nothing about pollution.
> 
> Do nothing about abortion killing the unborn.
> 
> Do nothing about our crumbling infrastructure.
> 
> Do nothing about Media, and Hollywood's outlandishness.
> 
> Do nothing as people spread HIV  / AIDS.
> 
> Do nothing about imported Islamic Jihadists.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't say "Do nothing" has the best results for serious problems.
Click to expand...

Awesome, Comrade.  You'd make a good communist.  Why don't you pack your bags and leave for a communist country?  One you hate less than you do the United States?


----------



## Divine Wind

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brits are also very anti-Polish, might I add you also leave anti-Polish remarks while standing fully up for Blacks, and other minorities.
> 
> On Stormfront many Brits are more anti-Polish, than anti-Minority.
> 
> Even some British Americans held such views like that loon Southron Blood who just spent 90% of his time attacking Poles.
> 
> But, not just that.
> 
> I just don't like Brits, I think their history of extreme brutality of erasing non-White people from the future is atrocious, as is their anti-Racism of today erasing White people from the future.
> 
> Furthermore, I think many Brits are irrationally pro-Jewish / pro-Israeli, and don't seem to value Healthcare very much.
> 
> So, no I wouldn't say I like Brits what so ever.
> 
> In fact, I can't think of a European people I dislike more.
> 
> 
> 
> Your hatred of others is sad, but expected from someone in desperate need for both social acceptance and lacking in a strong sense of individuality.
> 
> I make jokes about you being Polish because you yammer about it constantly praising how everything in Poland is superior while hating on everything else.  Sorry, kid, but you are the punch line of a joke.  Not because you Polish, not because you are white,  not because you are male, but because you turned yourself into a caricature of a racist idiot who only sees what he wants to see and nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why don't you make such racist punchlines towards Blacks because of Black racists like IM2?
> 
> Maybe because that's not politically correct?
> 
> Don't worry you haven't changed my opinion of Brits.
> 
> I already know that most Brits seem to struggle with abstract thought.
Click to expand...

Scroll up, Comrade, I did.  Several times.  

Now quit lying, pack your fucking bags and GTFO of the country you hate so much.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...But, yes I'd consider myself somewhat Socialist.....
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Capitalist Individualist has the same answer for everything, which is "Do nothing"]
> 
> Do nothing as Capitalists hire illegals, and outsource jobs, at the expense of American livelihood, and prop up potential hostile invaders.
> 
> Do nothing as people die from lack of healthcare.
> 
> Do nothing about pollution.
> 
> Do nothing about abortion killing the unborn.
> 
> Do nothing about our crumbling infrastructure.
> 
> Do nothing about Media, and Hollywood's outlandishness.
> 
> Do nothing as people spread HIV  / AIDS.
> 
> Do nothing about imported Islamic Jihadists.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't say "Do nothing" has the best results for serious problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome, Comrade.  You'd make a good communist.  Why don't you pack your bags and leave for a communist country?  One you hate less than you do the United States?
Click to expand...


I'm anti-Communist too, they're too controlling, empower tyrants, and stifle wealth creation, and stifle creativity.

But, just because Communism is bad, doesn't mean that Capitalism is good.

I just support enough Socialism to protect ones people from senseless Capitalist shenanigans, like supporting people to die from a lack of healthcare, or from poverty, or to stop Capitalists from hiring foreigners at our expense.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brits are also very anti-Polish, might I add you also leave anti-Polish remarks while standing fully up for Blacks, and other minorities.
> 
> On Stormfront many Brits are more anti-Polish, than anti-Minority.
> 
> Even some British Americans held such views like that loon Southron Blood who just spent 90% of his time attacking Poles.
> 
> But, not just that.
> 
> I just don't like Brits, I think their history of extreme brutality of erasing non-White people from the future is atrocious, as is their anti-Racism of today erasing White people from the future.
> 
> Furthermore, I think many Brits are irrationally pro-Jewish / pro-Israeli, and don't seem to value Healthcare very much.
> 
> So, no I wouldn't say I like Brits what so ever.
> 
> In fact, I can't think of a European people I dislike more.
> 
> 
> 
> but expected from someone in desperate need for both social acceptance and lacking in a strong sense of individuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [/
Click to expand...


How do U.S Southerners (Brits) care about America, exactly?

If they got their way millions of  their "Fellow" Americans would senselessly die from lack of healthcare over years.

Is that what you mean by strong sense of individuality?


----------



## Divine Wind

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ....I just support enough Socialism to protect ones people from senseless Capitalist shenanigans, like supporting people to die from a lack of healthcare, or from poverty, or to stop Capitalists from hiring foreigners at our expense.


Disagreed, comrade.  So why aren't you packing for a good socialist country?  Can't find anything better than the US of A? LOL


----------



## Divine Wind

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> How do U.S Southerners (Brits) care about America, exactly?
> 
> If they got their way millions of  their "Fellow" Americans would senselessly die from lack of healthcare over years.
> 
> Is that what you mean by strong sense of individuality?


US Southerners are all British?  Who knew?!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....I just support enough Socialism to protect ones people from senseless Capitalist shenanigans, like supporting people to die from a lack of healthcare, or from poverty, or to stop Capitalists from hiring foreigners at our expense.
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreed, comrade.  So why aren't you packing for a good socialist country?  Can't find anything better than the US of A? LOL
Click to expand...


Well, apparently Poland has done a  good job at protecting it's citizens from terrorism.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do U.S Southerners (Brits) care about America, exactly?
> 
> If they got their way millions of  their "Fellow" Americans would senselessly die from lack of healthcare over years.
> 
> Is that what you mean by strong sense of individuality?
> 
> 
> 
> US Southerners are all British?  Who knew?!
Click to expand...


No, but that's what dominates the U.S South.


----------



## Divine Wind

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....I just support enough Socialism to protect ones people from senseless Capitalist shenanigans, like supporting people to die from a lack of healthcare, or from poverty, or to stop Capitalists from hiring foreigners at our expense.
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreed, comrade.  So why aren't you packing for a good socialist country?  Can't find anything better than the US of A? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, apparently Poland has done a  good job at protecting it's citizens from terrorism.
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO

Dude, you really got it bad, don't you?  Have you ever been diagnosed for any mental conditions?  Ever had someone recommend you see a counselor or a doctor?


----------



## Divine Wind

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do U.S Southerners (Brits) care about America, exactly?
> 
> If they got their way millions of  their "Fellow" Americans would senselessly die from lack of healthcare over years.
> 
> Is that what you mean by strong sense of individuality?
> 
> 
> 
> US Southerners are all British?  Who knew?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but that's what dominates the U.S South.
Click to expand...

Great theory.  Now prove it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....I just support enough Socialism to protect ones people from senseless Capitalist shenanigans, like supporting people to die from a lack of healthcare, or from poverty, or to stop Capitalists from hiring foreigners at our expense.
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreed, comrade.  So why aren't you packing for a good socialist country?  Can't find anything better than the US of A? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, apparently Poland has done a  good job at protecting it's citizens from terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> Dude, you really got it bad, don't you?  Have you ever been diagnosed for any mental conditions?  Ever had someone recommend you see a counselor or a doctor?
Click to expand...


What kind of Masochist would be supporting the importing of Islamic Jihad into their nations?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do U.S Southerners (Brits) care about America, exactly?
> 
> If they got their way millions of  their "Fellow" Americans would senselessly die from lack of healthcare over years.
> 
> Is that what you mean by strong sense of individuality?
> 
> 
> 
> US Southerners are all British?  Who knew?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but that's what dominates the U.S South.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great theory.  Now prove it.
Click to expand...


The English American category fell significantly since the 1980's, and in it's place the American category climbed significantly since the 1980's.

Furthermore, the so called Irish in the U.S South are mostly Protestant Ulster Irish, who actually are British migrants to Ireland.


----------



## Divine Wind

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....I just support enough Socialism to protect ones people from senseless Capitalist shenanigans, like supporting people to die from a lack of healthcare, or from poverty, or to stop Capitalists from hiring foreigners at our expense.
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreed, comrade.  So why aren't you packing for a good socialist country?  Can't find anything better than the US of A? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, apparently Poland has done a  good job at protecting it's citizens from terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> Dude, you really got it bad, don't you?  Have you ever been diagnosed for any mental conditions?  Ever had someone recommend you see a counselor or a doctor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of Masochist would be supporting the importing of Islamic Jihad into their nations?
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO.  Another funny from you.  Do you have a fucking clue how stupid you look when you take leaps of logic like that?

By your "logic", my town is doing an excellent job of preventing terrorism because we've never had a terrorist attack.


----------



## Divine Wind

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do U.S Southerners (Brits) care about America, exactly?
> 
> If they got their way millions of  their "Fellow" Americans would senselessly die from lack of healthcare over years.
> 
> Is that what you mean by strong sense of individuality?
> 
> 
> 
> US Southerners are all British?  Who knew?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but that's what dominates the U.S South.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great theory.  Now prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The English American category fell significantly since the 1980's, and in it's place the American category climbed significantly since the 1980's.
> 
> Furthermore, the so called Irish in the U.S South are mostly Protestant Ulster Irish, who actually are British migrants to Ireland.
Click to expand...

Hate on, dude.  Here's the original Brits in America:


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....I just support enough Socialism to protect ones people from senseless Capitalist shenanigans, like supporting people to die from a lack of healthcare, or from poverty, or to stop Capitalists from hiring foreigners at our expense.
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreed, comrade.  So why aren't you packing for a good socialist country?  Can't find anything better than the US of A? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, apparently Poland has done a  good job at protecting it's citizens from terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> Dude, you really got it bad, don't you?  Have you ever been diagnosed for any mental conditions?  Ever had someone recommend you see a counselor or a doctor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of Masochist would be supporting the importing of Islamic Jihad into their nations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO.  Another funny from you.  Do you have a fucking clue how stupid you look when you take leaps of logic like that?
> 
> By your "logic", my town is doing an excellent job of preventing terrorism because we've never had a terrorist attack.
Click to expand...


Sure, but towns aren't countries with 38 million like Poland has.


----------



## Divine Wind

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreed, comrade.  So why aren't you packing for a good socialist country?  Can't find anything better than the US of A? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, apparently Poland has done a  good job at protecting it's citizens from terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> Dude, you really got it bad, don't you?  Have you ever been diagnosed for any mental conditions?  Ever had someone recommend you see a counselor or a doctor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of Masochist would be supporting the importing of Islamic Jihad into their nations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO.  Another funny from you.  Do you have a fucking clue how stupid you look when you take leaps of logic like that?
> 
> By your "logic", my town is doing an excellent job of preventing terrorism because we've never had a terrorist attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, but towns aren't countries with 38 million like Poland has.
Click to expand...

Ahh, so it's a matter of size...and importance.  Now you are starting to get a fucking clue.  Congrats!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, apparently Poland has done a  good job at protecting it's citizens from terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> Dude, you really got it bad, don't you?  Have you ever been diagnosed for any mental conditions?  Ever had someone recommend you see a counselor or a doctor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of Masochist would be supporting the importing of Islamic Jihad into their nations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO.  Another funny from you.  Do you have a fucking clue how stupid you look when you take leaps of logic like that?
> 
> By your "logic", my town is doing an excellent job of preventing terrorism because we've never had a terrorist attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, but towns aren't countries with 38 million like Poland has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, so it's a matter of size...and importance.  Now you are starting to get a fucking clue.  Congrats!
Click to expand...


It's a matter of proportions, and collectives, something that from dealing with Brits, I wouldn't exactly say is your peoples strong point.


----------



## Divine Wind

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> Dude, you really got it bad, don't you?  Have you ever been diagnosed for any mental conditions?  Ever had someone recommend you see a counselor or a doctor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of Masochist would be supporting the importing of Islamic Jihad into their nations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO.  Another funny from you.  Do you have a fucking clue how stupid you look when you take leaps of logic like that?
> 
> By your "logic", my town is doing an excellent job of preventing terrorism because we've never had a terrorist attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, but towns aren't countries with 38 million like Poland has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, so it's a matter of size...and importance.  Now you are starting to get a fucking clue.  Congrats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a matter of proportions, and collectives, something that from dealing with Brits, I wouldn't exactly say is your peoples strong point.
Click to expand...

LOL  Racism is strong in this one.  BTW, I'm not British.  Unlike you, I'm an American, through and through.  Pack your bags, comrade, and go find a place you'd love to live.


----------



## bgrouse

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't coal miners re invent themselves?
> 
> Whites own all the mega corporations. Blacks did a good job when ford, gm and Chrysler were in Detroit. What company can blacks own to make up for that loss?
> 
> I don't know what nationality you are but I'm sure they were treated better than blacks the minute they stepped off the boat.
> 
> 
> 
> So how does that explain Negro crime in all the other American cities? DeToilet isn't the only crappy black town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you explain the higher number of white crimes?
Click to expand...

MUCH higher white population numbers.





> Oh I forgot, we start doing math and them multiplying things to create a situation that does not exist in order to make up a lie that makes us feel good as white people.


Here, I'll try to keep it simple, though I fear it will be too difficult for you:

Ford builds 100,000 cars. All 100,000 cars fail fail within the first day of use.
Toyota builds 100,000,000,000 cars, but 150,000 of them fail within the first day of use. The rest are still on the road a year later with no problems.

Next year, both companies release the same model of car with no changes. Do you buy the Toyota because it produced fewer failed models *per capita* or the Ford because it produced fewer failed models *altogether*? I'd get the Toyota. What about you?


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How long do whites get to lie to themselves? *Don't compare Irish and Italians to blacks. None of them faced what blacks did. Affirmative Action divides nothing. whites divided he nation themselves by denying the same rights they got to others. If not for Affirmative Action, America as we see it now would not exist. The only people who say this violates the 14th amendment are whites who are racists themselves. Your first line was pure bullshit and that belief needs to die because it's a complete lie. When whites like you face the truth then America will be less divided. YOU are the ones keeping things divided by lying to yourselves to the extent of creating and pushing a race baited lie because whites got mad that laws had to be made to stop whites from the oppression of those not white.  These are not special rules and there are no special people. Whites are the ones who have thought they were especially entitled to things and they still do now. That's why your first line exists and you actually believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> Whites?  Are you a racist?  Why not compare Irish, Italians and other groups who have been prejudiced against in the 20th Century just like Blacks?  Lemme guess, because they weren't slaves?  You might want to go deeper into history on that one.  Specifically "indentured servitidue".
> 
> No matter, feel free to spread your hate, keep up the divide, push that attitude that "whites" owe you and let's keep playing the race card as an excuse for everything that's wrong with "black" culture in America.  Not your responsibility at all, just keep blaming "whites".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said what I said and racism has nothing to do with it. When you look at the 20th, you see that whites, such as Irish, Italians or whatever practiced racism against blacks.  These whites had full constitutional rights .You need to understand that  I have gone deep. Much deeper than you apparently. Because indentured servants signed a contract to come here and work for 7 years in return for getting their trip here paid for you fucking idiot. .I will blame whites for what they deserve to be blamed for, whites do owe us and whites have played the mother fucking race card since at least July 4th ,1776.  So shove that hate shit right back up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which whites owe you, and for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop asking that dumb ass question. Whites owe us money. That's just the way it is.
Click to expand...

lol No real answer huh? wtf have you done that would warrant anyone owing you money? wtf have I done that would warrant me owing you money? NOTHING is the right answer. You supposedly made a good living by working hard, which is what everyone should do. So, why is it that everyone can't do the same? You can't blame it on race, since you obviously succeeded. If race was a barrier today, you would not see any successful people that weren't white. You just want to bitch and moan and you are the most racist poster on these threads. You call people racist who disagree with you. You act like you are superior to others, who is the real racist? Look in the mirror.


----------



## bgrouse

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How long do whites get to lie to themselves? *Don't compare Irish and Italians to blacks. None of them faced what blacks did. Affirmative Action divides nothing. whites divided he nation themselves by denying the same rights they got to others. If not for Affirmative Action, America as we see it now would not exist. The only people who say this violates the 14th amendment are whites who are racists themselves. Your first line was pure bullshit and that belief needs to die because it's a complete lie. When whites like you face the truth then America will be less divided. YOU are the ones keeping things divided by lying to yourselves to the extent of creating and pushing a race baited lie because whites got mad that laws had to be made to stop whites from the oppression of those not white.  These are not special rules and there are no special people. Whites are the ones who have thought they were especially entitled to things and they still do now. That's why your first line exists and you actually believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> Whites?  Are you a racist?  Why not compare Irish, Italians and other groups who have been prejudiced against in the 20th Century just like Blacks?  Lemme guess, because they weren't slaves?  You might want to go deeper into history on that one.  Specifically "indentured servitidue".
> 
> No matter, feel free to spread your hate, keep up the divide, push that attitude that "whites" owe you and let's keep playing the race card as an excuse for everything that's wrong with "black" culture in America.  Not your responsibility at all, just keep blaming "whites".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said what I said and racism has nothing to do with it. When you look at the 20th, you see that whites, such as Irish, Italians or whatever practiced racism against blacks.  These whites had full constitutional rights .You need to understand that  I have gone deep. Much deeper than you apparently. Because indentured servants signed a contract to come here and work for 7 years in return for getting their trip here paid for you fucking idiot. .I will blame whites for what they deserve to be blamed for, whites do owe us and whites have played the mother fucking race card since at least July 4th ,1776.  So shove that hate shit right back up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which whites owe you, and for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop asking that dumb ass question. Whites owe us money. That's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol No real answer huh? wtf have you done that would warrant anyone owing you money? wtf have I done that would warrant me owing you money? NOTHING is the right answer. You supposedly made a good living by working hard, which is what everyone should do. So, why is it that everyone can't do the same? You can't blame it on race, since you obviously succeeded. If race was a barrier today, you would not see any successful people that weren't white. You just want to bitch and moan and you are the most racist poster on these threads. You call people racist who disagree with you. You act like you are superior to others, who is the real racist? Look in the mirror.
Click to expand...

He's not big on specifics. Or math. Not sure how he "made a good living." I've never met any adult who couldn't understand basic per capita ratios. Well, there was one. He would bob and weave back and forth all the time and make noises. Some kind of brain damage. I didn't ask since I assumed he couldn't speak.

Maybe some white liberal gave him a "job" to fill some company minority quota. Isn't that enough of a repayment of whitey's "debt" to negroes?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of Masochist would be supporting the importing of Islamic Jihad into their nations?
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO.  Another funny from you.  Do you have a fucking clue how stupid you look when you take leaps of logic like that?
> 
> By your "logic", my town is doing an excellent job of preventing terrorism because we've never had a terrorist attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, but towns aren't countries with 38 million like Poland has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, so it's a matter of size...and importance.  Now you are starting to get a fucking clue.  Congrats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a matter of proportions, and collectives, something that from dealing with Brits, I wouldn't exactly say is your peoples strong point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  Racism is strong in this one.  BTW, I'm not British.  Unlike you, I'm an American, through and through.  Pack your bags, comrade, and go find a place you'd love to live.
Click to expand...


What is an American ethnicity, exactly?

It's a fake ethnicity, unless you're Native American.


----------



## sealybobo

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How long do whites get to lie to themselves? *Don't compare Irish and Italians to blacks. None of them faced what blacks did. Affirmative Action divides nothing. whites divided he nation themselves by denying the same rights they got to others. If not for Affirmative Action, America as we see it now would not exist. The only people who say this violates the 14th amendment are whites who are racists themselves. Your first line was pure bullshit and that belief needs to die because it's a complete lie. When whites like you face the truth then America will be less divided. YOU are the ones keeping things divided by lying to yourselves to the extent of creating and pushing a race baited lie because whites got mad that laws had to be made to stop whites from the oppression of those not white.  These are not special rules and there are no special people. Whites are the ones who have thought they were especially entitled to things and they still do now. That's why your first line exists and you actually believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> Whites?  Are you a racist?  Why not compare Irish, Italians and other groups who have been prejudiced against in the 20th Century just like Blacks?  Lemme guess, because they weren't slaves?  You might want to go deeper into history on that one.  Specifically "indentured servitidue".
> 
> No matter, feel free to spread your hate, keep up the divide, push that attitude that "whites" owe you and let's keep playing the race card as an excuse for everything that's wrong with "black" culture in America.  Not your responsibility at all, just keep blaming "whites".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said what I said and racism has nothing to do with it. When you look at the 20th, you see that whites, such as Irish, Italians or whatever practiced racism against blacks.  These whites had full constitutional rights .You need to understand that  I have gone deep. Much deeper than you apparently. Because indentured servants signed a contract to come here and work for 7 years in return for getting their trip here paid for you fucking idiot. .I will blame whites for what they deserve to be blamed for, whites do owe us and whites have played the mother fucking race card since at least July 4th ,1776.  So shove that hate shit right back up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which whites owe you, and for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop asking that dumb ass question. Whites owe us money. That's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol No real answer huh? wtf have you done that would warrant anyone owing you money? wtf have I done that would warrant me owing you money? NOTHING is the right answer. You supposedly made a good living by working hard, which is what everyone should do. So, why is it that everyone can't do the same? You can't blame it on race, since you obviously succeeded. If race was a barrier today, you would not see any successful people that weren't white. You just want to bitch and moan and you are the most racist poster on these threads. You call people racist who disagree with you. You act like you are superior to others, who is the real racist? Look in the mirror.
Click to expand...

Just because a small percent t succeed despite racism doesn't mean racism doesn't exist or that racism isn't a problem.

It's funny you point to Ben Carson, the exception, and claim there isn't a problem but you won't look at all the poor black people living in communities that are cut off from economic opportunity and see there is a problem.

Just because a gifted white born in Appalachia can become a doctor doesn't mean Appalachia doesn't have a problem with lack of economic opportunity


----------



## Carter Malone

If I were Black, I would likely be consumed by anger and hatred. They've been crapped on and denied an level playing field for ever and it's time that changed.instead, all we hear from the conservative right is whining that they should be given more because they're white.




Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Carter Malone

miketx said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> In time, all Confederate Flags are going to taken down, stomped on and torn assunder.
> 
> It's racist message needs to be placed in the dust bin of history once and for ever.
> 
> Good post OP.
> 
> 
> 
> Soon, those flags will only be available on the black market.
Click to expand...



Nonsense. 

Racist anti-Americans will always be able to buy them.

American Patriots will stomp them into the dirt.

I'm in favor of both.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## bgrouse

Carter Malone said:


> If I were Black, I would likely be consumed by anger and hatred. They've been crapped on and denied an level playing field for ever and it's time that changed.instead, all we hear from the conservative right is whining that they should be given more because they're white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


And yet they don't immigrate to an African niggertopia free from whitey's tilted playing field.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Carter Malone said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> In time, all Confederate Flags are going to taken down, stomped on and torn assunder.
> 
> It's racist message needs to be placed in the dust bin of history once and for ever.
> 
> Good post OP.
> 
> 
> 
> Soon, those flags will only be available on the black market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> Racist anti-Americans will always be able to buy them.
> 
> American Patriots will stomp them into the dirt.
> 
> I'm in favor of both.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


What's particularly racist about the Confederacy?

Keep in mind Confederate types bought over, and supported a Black slave population to be here.

I certainly don't know any true White racists who think this is good.

It's all greed, not racism.


----------



## sealybobo

bgrouse said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites?  Are you a racist?  Why not compare Irish, Italians and other groups who have been prejudiced against in the 20th Century just like Blacks?  Lemme guess, because they weren't slaves?  You might want to go deeper into history on that one.  Specifically "indentured servitidue".
> 
> No matter, feel free to spread your hate, keep up the divide, push that attitude that "whites" owe you and let's keep playing the race card as an excuse for everything that's wrong with "black" culture in America.  Not your responsibility at all, just keep blaming "whites".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said what I said and racism has nothing to do with it. When you look at the 20th, you see that whites, such as Irish, Italians or whatever practiced racism against blacks.  These whites had full constitutional rights .You need to understand that  I have gone deep. Much deeper than you apparently. Because indentured servants signed a contract to come here and work for 7 years in return for getting their trip here paid for you fucking idiot. .I will blame whites for what they deserve to be blamed for, whites do owe us and whites have played the mother fucking race card since at least July 4th ,1776.  So shove that hate shit right back up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which whites owe you, and for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop asking that dumb ass question. Whites owe us money. That's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol No real answer huh? wtf have you done that would warrant anyone owing you money? wtf have I done that would warrant me owing you money? NOTHING is the right answer. You supposedly made a good living by working hard, which is what everyone should do. So, why is it that everyone can't do the same? You can't blame it on race, since you obviously succeeded. If race was a barrier today, you would not see any successful people that weren't white. You just want to bitch and moan and you are the most racist poster on these threads. You call people racist who disagree with you. You act like you are superior to others, who is the real racist? Look in the mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not big on specifics. Or math. Not sure how he "made a good living." I've never met any adult who couldn't understand basic per capita ratios. Well, there was one. He would bob and weave back and forth all the time and make noises. Some kind of brain damage. I didn't ask since I assumed he couldn't speak.
> 
> Maybe some white liberal gave him a "job" to fill some company minority quota. Isn't that enough of a repayment of whitey's "debt" to negroes?
Click to expand...

Do you think Palestinians are just naturally violent people? Do you think their parents are doing a bad job? I mean come on! There are 50 successful Palestinians in Israel. That's proof the Jews must not treat Palestinians like second class citizens, right? And why don't the Palestinians just start their own business'?

And of course Palestinian kids are more violent criminals than the Jewish boys who live in a society that favors jews


----------



## Divine Wind

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't coal miners re invent themselves?
> 
> Whites own all the mega corporations. Blacks did a good job when ford, gm and Chrysler were in Detroit. What company can blacks own to make up for that loss?
> 
> I don't know what nationality you are but I'm sure they were treated better than blacks the minute they stepped off the boat.
> 
> 
> 
> So how does that explain Negro crime in all the other American cities? DeToilet isn't the only crappy black town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you explain the higher number of white crimes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MUCH higher white population numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I forgot, we start doing math and them multiplying things to create a situation that does not exist in order to make up a lie that makes us feel good as white people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here, I'll try to keep it simple, though I fear it will be too difficult for you:
> 
> Ford builds 100,000 cars. All 100,000 cars fail fail within the first day of use.
> Toyota builds 100,000,000,000 cars, but 150,000 of them fail within the first day of use. The rest are still on the road a year later with no problems.
> 
> Next year, both companies release the same model of car with no changes. Do you buy the Toyota because it produced fewer failed models *per capita* or the Ford because it produced fewer failed models *altogether*? I'd get the Toyota. What about you?
Click to expand...

Dude, where did you learn math?


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> Do you think Palestinians are just naturally violent people? Do you think their parents are doing a bad job? I mean come on! There are 50 successful Palestinians in Israel. That's proof the Jews must not treat Palestinians like second class citizens, right? And why don't the Palestinians just start their own business'?
> 
> And of course Palestinian kids are more violent criminals than the Jewish boys who live in a society that favors jews


Your prejudices are getting the better of you again.  Your antisemitism aside, let's not forget all the Arab Muslim nations that "support" the Palestinians only send a little bit of food and a shitload of weapons, not factories or willingly accept Palestinians into their own countries.


----------



## Divine Wind

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO.  Another funny from you.  Do you have a fucking clue how stupid you look when you take leaps of logic like that?
> 
> By your "logic", my town is doing an excellent job of preventing terrorism because we've never had a terrorist attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but towns aren't countries with 38 million like Poland has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, so it's a matter of size...and importance.  Now you are starting to get a fucking clue.  Congrats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a matter of proportions, and collectives, something that from dealing with Brits, I wouldn't exactly say is your peoples strong point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  Racism is strong in this one.  BTW, I'm not British.  Unlike you, I'm an American, through and through.  Pack your bags, comrade, and go find a place you'd love to live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is an American ethnicity, exactly?
> 
> It's a fake ethnicity, unless you're Native American.
Click to expand...

That's not what I said, but expected coming from an anti-American Socialist like yourself.


----------



## bgrouse

sealybobo said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said what I said and racism has nothing to do with it. When you look at the 20th, you see that whites, such as Irish, Italians or whatever practiced racism against blacks.  These whites had full constitutional rights .You need to understand that  I have gone deep. Much deeper than you apparently. Because indentured servants signed a contract to come here and work for 7 years in return for getting their trip here paid for you fucking idiot. .I will blame whites for what they deserve to be blamed for, whites do owe us and whites have played the mother fucking race card since at least July 4th ,1776.  So shove that hate shit right back up your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Which whites owe you, and for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop asking that dumb ass question. Whites owe us money. That's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol No real answer huh? wtf have you done that would warrant anyone owing you money? wtf have I done that would warrant me owing you money? NOTHING is the right answer. You supposedly made a good living by working hard, which is what everyone should do. So, why is it that everyone can't do the same? You can't blame it on race, since you obviously succeeded. If race was a barrier today, you would not see any successful people that weren't white. You just want to bitch and moan and you are the most racist poster on these threads. You call people racist who disagree with you. You act like you are superior to others, who is the real racist? Look in the mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not big on specifics. Or math. Not sure how he "made a good living." I've never met any adult who couldn't understand basic per capita ratios. Well, there was one. He would bob and weave back and forth all the time and make noises. Some kind of brain damage. I didn't ask since I assumed he couldn't speak.
> 
> Maybe some white liberal gave him a "job" to fill some company minority quota. Isn't that enough of a repayment of whitey's "debt" to negroes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think Palestinians are just naturally violent people? Do you think their parents are doing a bad job?
Click to expand...

I think one of those is true. Perhaps both.





> I mean come on! There are 50 successful Palestinians in Israel. That's proof the Jews must not treat Palestinians like second class citizens, right? And why don't the Palestinians just start their own business'?
> 
> And of course Palestinian kids are more violent criminals than the Jewish boys who live in a society that favors jews


Jews have an army there to kill Palestinians and blockade their ports. Africans are killing each other. How do the two compare? Are whites blockading all Negro ports?


----------



## sealybobo

bgrouse said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which whites owe you, and for what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop asking that dumb ass question. Whites owe us money. That's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol No real answer huh? wtf have you done that would warrant anyone owing you money? wtf have I done that would warrant me owing you money? NOTHING is the right answer. You supposedly made a good living by working hard, which is what everyone should do. So, why is it that everyone can't do the same? You can't blame it on race, since you obviously succeeded. If race was a barrier today, you would not see any successful people that weren't white. You just want to bitch and moan and you are the most racist poster on these threads. You call people racist who disagree with you. You act like you are superior to others, who is the real racist? Look in the mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's not big on specifics. Or math. Not sure how he "made a good living." I've never met any adult who couldn't understand basic per capita ratios. Well, there was one. He would bob and weave back and forth all the time and make noises. Some kind of brain damage. I didn't ask since I assumed he couldn't speak.
> 
> Maybe some white liberal gave him a "job" to fill some company minority quota. Isn't that enough of a repayment of whitey's "debt" to negroes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think Palestinians are just naturally violent people? Do you think their parents are doing a bad job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think one of those is true. Perhaps both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean come on! There are 50 successful Palestinians in Israel. That's proof the Jews must not treat Palestinians like second class citizens, right? And why don't the Palestinians just start their own business'?
> 
> And of course Palestinian kids are more violent criminals than the Jewish boys who live in a society that favors jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jews have an army there to kill Palestinians and blockade their ports. Africans are killing each other. How do the two compare? Are whites blockading all Negro ports?
Click to expand...




Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Palestinians are just naturally violent people? Do you think their parents are doing a bad job? I mean come on! There are 50 successful Palestinians in Israel. That's proof the Jews must not treat Palestinians like second class citizens, right? And why don't the Palestinians just start their own business'?
> 
> And of course Palestinian kids are more violent criminals than the Jewish boys who live in a society that favors jews
> 
> 
> 
> Your prejudices are getting the better of you again.  Your antisemitism aside, let's not forget all the Arab Muslim nations that "support" the Palestinians only send a little bit of food and a shitload of weapons, not factories or willingly accept Palestinians into their own countries.
Click to expand...

So the analogy went over your head. Typical when talking to a close minded person. Rather than see the similarities you choose to see the difference.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but towns aren't countries with 38 million like Poland has.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, so it's a matter of size...and importance.  Now you are starting to get a fucking clue.  Congrats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a matter of proportions, and collectives, something that from dealing with Brits, I wouldn't exactly say is your peoples strong point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  Racism is strong in this one.  BTW, I'm not British.  Unlike you, I'm an American, through and through.  Pack your bags, comrade, and go find a place you'd love to live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is an American ethnicity, exactly?
> 
> It's a fake ethnicity, unless you're Native American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not what I said, but expected coming from an anti-American Socialist like yourself.
Click to expand...


How do you figure that American is an ethnicity, exactly?


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a cool little historical tidbit.
> 
> 
> African-American Civil Rights Movement (1896–1954) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> "In 1862, the US Congress passed the Morrill Act, which established federal funding of a land grant college in each state, but 17 states refused to admit black students to their land grant colleges. In response, Congress enacted the second Morrill Act of 1890, which required states that excluded blacks from their existing land grant colleges to open separate institutions and to equitably divide the funds between the schools. The colleges founded in response to the second Morill Act became today's public historically black colleges and universities (HBCUs) and, together with the private HBCUs and the unsegregated colleges in the North and West, provided higher educational opportunities to African Americans. Federally funded extension agents from the land grant colleges spread knowledge about scientific agriculture and home economics to rural communities with agents from the HBCUs focusing on black farmers and families."
> 
> 
> 
> 18 fucking 62, white congressmen elected by white voters, using federal power and white tax dollars to help blacks.
> 
> 
> Here is something in the time frame you said nothing was done.
> 
> 
> "After the case was reheard in December, Warren set about persuading his colleagues to reach a unanimous decision overruling _Plessy_. Five of the other eight judges were firmly on his side. He persuaded another two by saying that the decision would not touch greatly on the original question of _Plessy'_s legality, focusing instead on the principle of equality. Justice Stanley Reed was swayed after Warren suggested that a Southerner's lone dissent on this issue could be more dangerous and incendiary than the court's unanimous decision.[_citation needed_] In May 1954, Warren announced the Court's decision, which he wrote. It said that "segregation of children in public schools solely on the basis of race" was unconstitutional because it deprived "the children of the minority group of equal educational opportunities" and thus equal protection under the law"
> 
> 
> Separate but equal, overturned unanimously by an all white Supreme Court in 1954.
> 
> Warren worked hard and smart to get a strong unanimous decision to settle the issue. You ignored his work and his bravery.
> 
> Not to mention the decision of Eisenhower, who choose a civil rights supporter for the court.
> 
> Eisenhower, who won two landslide elections despite, (or because?) of his strong support for civil rights.
> 
> 
> This is Eisenhower on civil rights, in 19 fucking 53
> 
> 
> "Eisenhower overruled him: "We have not taken and we shall not take a single backward step. There must be no second class citizens in this country."[197]"
> 
> 
> Generations of good people, working and sacrifice and putting themselves at risk at times, and you dismiss them and lie and deny their contributions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a cool little historical tidbit.
> 
> 
> African-American Civil Rights Movement (1896–1954) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> "In 1862, the US Congress passed the Morrill Act, which established federal funding of a land grant college in each state, but 17 states refused to admit black students to their land grant colleges. In response, Congress enacted the second Morrill Act of 1890, which required states that excluded blacks from their existing land grant colleges to open separate institutions and to equitably divide the funds between the schools. The colleges founded in response to the second Morill Act became today's public historically black colleges and universities (HBCUs) and, together with the private HBCUs and the unsegregated colleges in the North and West, provided higher educational opportunities to African Americans. Federally funded extension agents from the land grant colleges spread knowledge about scientific agriculture and home economics to rural communities with agents from the HBCUs focusing on black farmers and families."
> 
> 
> 
> 18 fucking 62, white congressmen elected by white voters, using federal power and white tax dollars to help blacks.
> 
> 
> Here is something in the time frame you said nothing was done.
> 
> 
> "After the case was reheard in December, Warren set about persuading his colleagues to reach a unanimous decision overruling _Plessy_. Five of the other eight judges were firmly on his side. He persuaded another two by saying that the decision would not touch greatly on the original question of _Plessy'_s legality, focusing instead on the principle of equality. Justice Stanley Reed was swayed after Warren suggested that a Southerner's lone dissent on this issue could be more dangerous and incendiary than the court's unanimous decision.[_citation needed_] In May 1954, Warren announced the Court's decision, which he wrote. It said that "segregation of children in public schools solely on the basis of race" was unconstitutional because it deprived "the children of the minority group of equal educational opportunities" and thus equal protection under the law"
> 
> 
> Separate but equal, overturned unanimously by an all white Supreme Court in 1954.
> 
> Warren worked hard and smart to get a strong unanimous decision to settle the issue. You ignored his work and his bravery.
> 
> Not to mention the decision of Eisenhower, who choose a civil rights supporter for the court.
> 
> Eisenhower, who won two landslide elections despite, (or because?) of his strong support for civil rights.
> 
> 
> This is Eisenhower on civil rights, in 19 fucking 53
> 
> 
> "Eisenhower overruled him: "We have not taken and we shall not take a single backward step. There must be no second class citizens in this country."[197]"
> 
> 
> Generations of good people, working and sacrifice and putting themselves at risk at times, and you dismiss them and lie and deny their contributions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please. In your haste to insist that I express gratitude to a few white politicians of the distant  past for DOING THEIR JOBS, you lied. I did NOT say NOTHING  was done between the years that I called out, I said that from 1947 to 1957 there was nothing then or now that happened to marginalize the white population as you implied.
> 
> You are wasting time and words trying to convince the wrong person to express gratitude  for lawmakers only doing the right thing.
> 
> Your problem is that you actually believe that black citizens should be second class and subservient to even the lowest bottomfeeding white man.
> 
> You also think that ANY laws passed to create a path to equal citizenship for blacks should be viewed  as a gift as oppposed to a RIGHT. And ANY gains made by anyone black is considered "taking from white people" by you.
> 
> You are a condecending prick and habitual whiner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Nothing I said, has implied in anyway that blacks should be second class citizens. You are a filthy race baiting liar.
> 
> 2. The laws designed to "create a path to equal citizenship" were fully supported by republicans then and republicans now. It is as those laws and policies have moved BEYOND that to anti-white discrimination that I object. Nothing I have said gives you reason to say otherwise. YOu are a filthy race baiting liar.
> 
> 3. The historical tidbit about 1862 was very interesting. White republicans even back before the Civil War, busting their asses for your ancestors. And look at the result. Generations of increasing entitlement and racism and hatred, from people like you.
> 
> 
> 4. THe Eisenhower stuff was great too. YOu know he appointed FIVE justices to the Supreme Court? NOne of them southerns or segregationists.
> 
> 
> 5. Yes, in arguing with you over and over the same points, with your constant lying and insults, i did lose the immediate thread of your insane denials and conflated "nothing" with "nothing to marginalize whites". Did I mention that you are a filthy race baiting liar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sniff, sniff...have a tissue, sister.
> 
> I have told you before, you can stop addressing me immediately, because you will get the same response over and over, you effeminate,  pathological nutcase.
> 
> You are terminally  obsessed with dictating what  YOU  believe that adults who you do not know should be grateful for. You do not get to decide that in my case.
> 
> And as fsr as race baiting, it is YOU who is the race baiter.
> 
> You in all of your abject stupidity had the gall to state to IM2 "to look at the last 60 to 70 years" and you intended for that  to mean "Blacks have gained at the expense of whites" over that time frame.
> 
> 
> I then told you "nothing happened in that time frame to MARGINALIZE the white population". and you, being the egregious, lying asswipe that you are twisted my words so suit your agenda.
> 
> I called you on your bullshit and you had a meltdown.
> 
> You're a moronic little tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no meltdown, just me calming and repeatedly calling you on your constant stream of bullshit.
> 
> 
> Let's remember you are the one arguing that Abraham Lincoln was not strongly anti-slavery and deserves no credit for freeing the slaves.
> 
> 
> You are the stupid one here, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you have failed abysmally at providing even a shred of a fact that he placed ending slavery for HUMANITARIAN REASONS above preserving the Union, while I have repeatedly shown evidence of him placing the preservation of the Union first. I never said that he wasnt anti slavery. I said that his priority was keeping the Union whole.
> 
> You have been on a failing mission to write your own footnote over his real legacy.
> 
> In his own words, he said if he could preserve the union and not free a single slave or vice versa he would do so.
> 
> Looks like you need to check your mirror for a living definition of stupid.
Click to expand...



I've repeatedly posted quotes from him voicing his moral opposition to slavery.

Your lies are designed only to fool yourself and other willful dupes.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just a black psychological problem, it exist in all humans, some have to power to overcome it and control it, others can't and let it control them, but your inability to see the blacks as anything else but victims blinds you to the truth...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only one here with the psychological problem is you. For the past 30 odd years I have heard nothing but whites crying about being victims and that incudes you. The truth is this, without slavery, laws and policies that eliminated all completion and gave whites every advantage *your ass would not be here making the arrogant comments you make*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I would...and the only one crying is the one that feels the need to wear the victim badge....You poor guys can't seem to get over a damn thing and constantly want to whine about it.You claim to be a self made man and already retired, well dumb-ass, you seem to have made it in a society which holds da black man down...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im2 isn't playing the victim. He's a successful person. He's trying to tell you America has huge ghettos full of black people who have been purposely cut off from the economic opportunity. And it's been determined whites did it because they don't want to live and work with black people. Even up north in Chicago, Flint, Saginaw and Detroit among many other black cities in America.
> 
> Are you suggesting it's black people's fault? I've been convinced it is not. It's white people who've got the power.
> 
> Don't Tell us white racist hiring managers don't still exist. Affirmative action should have been amended not ended.
> 
> Black people were doing amazingly well ten years after the civil rights then the progress slowed. Cops treated blacks like second class citizens, white flight, etc. No wonder blacks are mad. I'm surprised they don't lash out more similar to the Palestinians
Click to expand...



I've been in management meetings about hiring. Having blacks proportionally represented is a major concern and even the most unsupported accusation of racism has upper management hanging you out to dry to cover their own asses.


I've never seen anything to support your view.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just a black psychological problem, it exist in all humans, some have to power to overcome it and control it, others can't and let it control them, but your inability to see the blacks as anything else but victims blinds you to the truth...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only one here with the psychological problem is you. For the past 30 odd years I have heard nothing but whites crying about being victims and that incudes you. The truth is this, without slavery, laws and policies that eliminated all completion and gave whites every advantage *your ass would not be here making the arrogant comments you make*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I would...and the only one crying is the one that feels the need to wear the victim badge....You poor guys can't seem to get over a damn thing and constantly want to whine about it.You claim to be a self made man and already retired, well dumb-ass, you seem to have made it in a society which holds da black man down...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im2 isn't playing the victim. He's a successful person. He's trying to tell you America has huge ghettos full of black people who have been purposely cut off from the economic opportunity. And it's been determined whites did it because they don't want to live and work with black people. Even up north in Chicago, Flint, Saginaw and Detroit among many other black cities in America.
> 
> Are you suggesting it's black people's fault? I've been convinced it is not. It's white people who've got the power.
> 
> Don't Tell us white racist hiring managers don't still exist. Affirmative action should have been amended not ended.
> 
> Black people were doing amazingly well ten years after the civil rights then the progress slowed. Cops treated blacks like second class citizens, white flight, etc. No wonder blacks are mad. I'm surprised they don't lash out more similar to the Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how have whites "cut them off" from economic opportunity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks moved up north for the jobs. Then whites move and take the jobs with them.
> 
> That was the 70s. Today Detroit is 80% black but only 20% of the workers downtown are black.
> 
> And out in the burbs white hiring managers hire whites not blacks. The blacks in the poorest parts of Detroit are stuck. Where should they go? Whites will leave
Click to expand...



I live in a city. There are black neighborhoods.


You would have to be a fool to move there or stay there.


The city itself has paid a major price for black dem block voting. We've been owned by the dems for generations.


Whites who leave have real good fucking reasons.

Blaming them for leaving is bullshit.


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> So the analogy went over your head. Typical when talking to a close minded person. Rather than see the similarities you choose to see the difference.


I understood your analogy.  What you don't understand is that it was not only a poor one, but antisemitic and, therefore, just as hateful as those you accuse or, as in my case, you've falsely accused.


----------



## Divine Wind

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, so it's a matter of size...and importance.  Now you are starting to get a fucking clue.  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a matter of proportions, and collectives, something that from dealing with Brits, I wouldn't exactly say is your peoples strong point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL  Racism is strong in this one.  BTW, I'm not British.  Unlike you, I'm an American, through and through.  Pack your bags, comrade, and go find a place you'd love to live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is an American ethnicity, exactly?
> 
> It's a fake ethnicity, unless you're Native American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not what I said, but expected coming from an anti-American Socialist like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you figure that American is an ethnicity, exactly?
Click to expand...

American culture, like most groups, has a uniqueness all it's own.  That doesn't necessarily make it better or worse, just different.  If you were an American and not a Polish Nationalist Socialist, you might understand that point.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just a black psychological problem, it exist in all humans, some have to power to overcome it and control it, others can't and let it control them, but your inability to see the blacks as anything else but victims blinds you to the truth...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only one here with the psychological problem is you. For the past 30 odd years I have heard nothing but whites crying about being victims and that incudes you. The truth is this, without slavery, laws and policies that eliminated all completion and gave whites every advantage *your ass would not be here making the arrogant comments you make*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I would...and the only one crying is the one that feels the need to wear the victim badge....You poor guys can't seem to get over a damn thing and constantly want to whine about it.You claim to be a self made man and already retired, well dumb-ass, you seem to have made it in a society which holds da black man down...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im2 isn't playing the victim. He's a successful person. He's trying to tell you America has huge ghettos full of black people who have been purposely cut off from the economic opportunity. And it's been determined whites did it because they don't want to live and work with black people. Even up north in Chicago, Flint, Saginaw and Detroit among many other black cities in America.
> 
> Are you suggesting it's black people's fault? I've been convinced it is not. It's white people who've got the power.
> 
> Don't Tell us white racist hiring managers don't still exist. Affirmative action should have been amended not ended.
> 
> Black people were doing amazingly well ten years after the civil rights then the progress slowed. Cops treated blacks like second class citizens, white flight, etc. No wonder blacks are mad. I'm surprised they don't lash out more similar to the Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've been in management meetings about hiring. Having blacks proportionally represented is a major concern and even the most unsupported accusation of racism has upper management hanging you out to dry to cover their own asses.
> 
> 
> I've never seen anything to support your view.
Click to expand...


I commend any company that makes sure it has a proper %age of minorities and women.

And just because you haven't seen it, doesn't mean it doesn't exist.  I've never ran into a serial killer but they are out there.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only one here with the psychological problem is you. For the past 30 odd years I have heard nothing but whites crying about being victims and that incudes you. The truth is this, without slavery, laws and policies that eliminated all completion and gave whites every advantage *your ass would not be here making the arrogant comments you make*.
> 
> 
> 
> yes I would...and the only one crying is the one that feels the need to wear the victim badge....You poor guys can't seem to get over a damn thing and constantly want to whine about it.You claim to be a self made man and already retired, well dumb-ass, you seem to have made it in a society which holds da black man down...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im2 isn't playing the victim. He's a successful person. He's trying to tell you America has huge ghettos full of black people who have been purposely cut off from the economic opportunity. And it's been determined whites did it because they don't want to live and work with black people. Even up north in Chicago, Flint, Saginaw and Detroit among many other black cities in America.
> 
> Are you suggesting it's black people's fault? I've been convinced it is not. It's white people who've got the power.
> 
> Don't Tell us white racist hiring managers don't still exist. Affirmative action should have been amended not ended.
> 
> Black people were doing amazingly well ten years after the civil rights then the progress slowed. Cops treated blacks like second class citizens, white flight, etc. No wonder blacks are mad. I'm surprised they don't lash out more similar to the Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how have whites "cut them off" from economic opportunity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks moved up north for the jobs. Then whites move and take the jobs with them.
> 
> That was the 70s. Today Detroit is 80% black but only 20% of the workers downtown are black.
> 
> And out in the burbs white hiring managers hire whites not blacks. The blacks in the poorest parts of Detroit are stuck. Where should they go? Whites will leave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a city. There are black neighborhoods.
> 
> 
> You would have to be a fool to move there or stay there.
> 
> 
> The city itself has paid a major price for black dem block voting. We've been owned by the dems for generations.
> 
> 
> Whites who leave have real good fucking reasons.
> 
> Blaming them for leaving is bullshit.
Click to expand...


It's not Dems or voting Dems that's the problem.  It's Republicans that are the problem.  If not, blacks wouldn't have left the Republican party.  You do know blacks once voted GOP?  How did you lose them?


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been in management meetings about hiring. Having blacks proportionally represented is a major concern....
> 
> 
> 
> I commend any company that makes sure it has a proper %age of minorities and women...
Click to expand...

Hiring by quota instead of qualifications is a "feel good" approach, not the best one for a business or a nation. 

Should the military recruit solely by quota?  Give a rifle to whoever wants to join and put them on the front lines of battle just to look good?


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...The city itself has paid a major price for black dem block voting. We've been owned by the dems for generations.....
> 
> 
> 
> It's not Dems or voting Dems that's the problem.  *It's Republicans that are the problem*.  If not, blacks wouldn't have left the Republican party.  You do know blacks once voted GOP?  How did you lose them?
Click to expand...

A typical politically extreme POV.  The blame game.  Republicans put all the blame on Democrats without accepting a single bit of responsibility and the Democrats, as you just demonstrated, do exactly the same thing.  Meanwhile, the divides are perpetuated and nothing is resolved.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a matter of proportions, and collectives, something that from dealing with Brits, I wouldn't exactly say is your peoples strong point.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  Racism is strong in this one.  BTW, I'm not British.  Unlike you, I'm an American, through and through.  Pack your bags, comrade, and go find a place you'd love to live.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is an American ethnicity, exactly?
> 
> It's a fake ethnicity, unless you're Native American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not what I said, but expected coming from an anti-American Socialist like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you figure that American is an ethnicity, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> American culture, like most groups, has a uniqueness all it's own.  That doesn't necessarily make it better or worse, just different.  If you were an American and not a Polish Nationalist Socialist, you might understand that point.
Click to expand...


The cultures of America while being unique, don't represent a real ethnic heritage.


----------



## Divine Wind

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  Racism is strong in this one.  BTW, I'm not British.  Unlike you, I'm an American, through and through.  Pack your bags, comrade, and go find a place you'd love to live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is an American ethnicity, exactly?
> 
> It's a fake ethnicity, unless you're Native American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not what I said, but expected coming from an anti-American Socialist like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you figure that American is an ethnicity, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> American culture, like most groups, has a uniqueness all it's own.  That doesn't necessarily make it better or worse, just different.  If you were an American and not a Polish Nationalist Socialist, you might understand that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cultures of America while being unique, don't represent a real ethnic heritage.
Click to expand...

Disagreed, but feel free to define "real ethnic heritage".  

Meanwhile, why aren't you leaving the US, the land you hate so much, and returning to the Polish Nationalist Socialist "ethnicity" you love so much?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is an American ethnicity, exactly?
> 
> It's a fake ethnicity, unless you're Native American.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said, but expected coming from an anti-American Socialist like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you figure that American is an ethnicity, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> American culture, like most groups, has a uniqueness all it's own.  That doesn't necessarily make it better or worse, just different.  If you were an American and not a Polish Nationalist Socialist, you might understand that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cultures of America while being unique, don't represent a real ethnic heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagreed, but feel free to define "real ethnic heritage".
> 
> Meanwhile, why aren't you leaving the US, the land you hate so much, and returning to the Polish Nationalist Socialist "ethnicity" you love so much?
Click to expand...


Real ethnicity, as in a people who have been thousands upon thousands of years in the making.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just a black psychological problem, it exist in all humans, some have to power to overcome it and control it, others can't and let it control them, but your inability to see the blacks as anything else but victims blinds you to the truth...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only one here with the psychological problem is you. For the past 30 odd years I have heard nothing but whites crying about being victims and that incudes you. The truth is this, without slavery, laws and policies that eliminated all completion and gave whites every advantage *your ass would not be here making the arrogant comments you make*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I would...and the only one crying is the one that feels the need to wear the victim badge....You poor guys can't seem to get over a damn thing and constantly want to whine about it.You claim to be a self made man and already retired, well dumb-ass, you seem to have made it in a society which holds da black man down...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im2 isn't playing the victim. He's a successful person. He's trying to tell you America has huge ghettos full of black people who have been purposely cut off from the economic opportunity. And it's been determined whites did it because they don't want to live and work with black people. Even up north in Chicago, Flint, Saginaw and Detroit among many other black cities in America.
> 
> Are you suggesting it's black people's fault? I've been convinced it is not. It's white people who've got the power.
> 
> Don't Tell us white racist hiring managers don't still exist. Affirmative action should have been amended not ended.
> 
> Black people were doing amazingly well ten years after the civil rights then the progress slowed. Cops treated blacks like second class citizens, white flight, etc. No wonder blacks are mad. I'm surprised they don't lash out more similar to the Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've been in management meetings about hiring. Having blacks proportionally represented is a major concern and even the most unsupported accusation of racism has upper management hanging you out to dry to cover their own asses.
> 
> 
> I've never seen anything to support your view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I commend any company that makes sure it has a proper %age of minorities and women.
> 
> And just because you haven't seen it, doesn't mean it doesn't exist.  I've never ran into a serial killer but they are out there.
Click to expand...




THe way the tried to reach that percentage was by passing over more qualified white candidates.


And sure there are serial killers out there. But not nearly as many as you would think from watching TV.


----------



## Correll

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said, but expected coming from an anti-American Socialist like yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you figure that American is an ethnicity, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> American culture, like most groups, has a uniqueness all it's own.  That doesn't necessarily make it better or worse, just different.  If you were an American and not a Polish Nationalist Socialist, you might understand that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cultures of America while being unique, don't represent a real ethnic heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagreed, but feel free to define "real ethnic heritage".
> 
> Meanwhile, why aren't you leaving the US, the land you hate so much, and returning to the Polish Nationalist Socialist "ethnicity" you love so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Real ethnicity, as in a people who have been thousands upon thousands of years in the making.
Click to expand...



Older does not mean better, or even that new doesn't exist.


I don't even know how much I do or do not have in common with the "Real ethnic Scots" who still live in Scotland.


But I know that I have a LOT in common with my fellow White Americans, even though many of them have names that make it likely that a few centuries ago, their distant ancestors were in the middle of the Black Forest or pissing in the Med.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes I would...and the only one crying is the one that feels the need to wear the victim badge....You poor guys can't seem to get over a damn thing and constantly want to whine about it.You claim to be a self made man and already retired, well dumb-ass, you seem to have made it in a society which holds da black man down...
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 isn't playing the victim. He's a successful person. He's trying to tell you America has huge ghettos full of black people who have been purposely cut off from the economic opportunity. And it's been determined whites did it because they don't want to live and work with black people. Even up north in Chicago, Flint, Saginaw and Detroit among many other black cities in America.
> 
> Are you suggesting it's black people's fault? I've been convinced it is not. It's white people who've got the power.
> 
> Don't Tell us white racist hiring managers don't still exist. Affirmative action should have been amended not ended.
> 
> Black people were doing amazingly well ten years after the civil rights then the progress slowed. Cops treated blacks like second class citizens, white flight, etc. No wonder blacks are mad. I'm surprised they don't lash out more similar to the Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how have whites "cut them off" from economic opportunity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks moved up north for the jobs. Then whites move and take the jobs with them.
> 
> That was the 70s. Today Detroit is 80% black but only 20% of the workers downtown are black.
> 
> And out in the burbs white hiring managers hire whites not blacks. The blacks in the poorest parts of Detroit are stuck. Where should they go? Whites will leave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a city. There are black neighborhoods.
> 
> 
> You would have to be a fool to move there or stay there.
> 
> 
> The city itself has paid a major price for black dem block voting. We've been owned by the dems for generations.
> 
> 
> Whites who leave have real good fucking reasons.
> 
> Blaming them for leaving is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not Dems or voting Dems that's the problem.  It's Republicans that are the problem.  If not, blacks wouldn't have left the Republican party.  You do know blacks once voted GOP?  How did you lose them?
Click to expand...



The republicans have no impact in most urban areas, because of dem machine politics. All the problems there are of black and.or dem origin.


We lost the black vote, because once the dems gave up actively oppressing the blacks, the dem position of higher social spending appealed to the generally poorer blacks.


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been in management meetings about hiring. Having blacks proportionally represented is a major concern....
> 
> 
> 
> I commend any company that makes sure it has a proper %age of minorities and women...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hiring by quota instead of qualifications is a "feel good" approach, not the best one for a business or a nation.
> 
> Should the military recruit solely by quota?  Give a rifle to whoever wants to join and put them on the front lines of battle just to look good?
Click to expand...


If you don't get it yet then you never will.  We treat black people badly.  No debating it.  We treated their parents badly, and their grandparents, and great, great great etc......

Ok, so we notice 12% of our population is black but companies only have 4% or zero % black workforce.  That's a problem.  And those blacks aren't educated or qualified because of this generational abuse.  So the 18 year olds today may not be the best and brightest citizens.  But we need to give them the opportunity.  

We learned in my masters program that we need to make up for past racism by giving these less than desirables an opportunity.  Hopefully this will put their families/kids on the right path.  Remember, economic opportunity is their problem.  Give them that and they'll do better than your people.  

I'm not talking about a job that takes skill training or an education.  I have white trash poker buddies who are no better than the low education blacks you are referring to.  And why you think these white trash factory rats are "qualified" to push a button on a machine or sweep up after the job is done but a black is not, tells me you are a racist.  It's not rocket science.  You're just making excuses. 

You seem to have no interest in righting the wrongs.  

You remind me of the Jews.  They don't do ANYTHING wrong.  It's all the Palestinians.  The Jews are perfect just like white Americans.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Correll said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you figure that American is an ethnicity, exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> American culture, like most groups, has a uniqueness all it's own.  That doesn't necessarily make it better or worse, just different.  If you were an American and not a Polish Nationalist Socialist, you might understand that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cultures of America while being unique, don't represent a real ethnic heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagreed, but feel free to define "real ethnic heritage".
> 
> Meanwhile, why aren't you leaving the US, the land you hate so much, and returning to the Polish Nationalist Socialist "ethnicity" you love so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Real ethnicity, as in a people who have been thousands upon thousands of years in the making.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Older does not mean better, or even that new doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> I don't even know how much I do or do not have in common with the "Real ethnic Scots" who still live in Scotland.
> 
> 
> But I know that I have a LOT in common with my fellow White Americans, even though many of them have names that make it likely that a few centuries ago, their distant ancestors were in the middle of the Black Forest or pissing in the Med.
Click to expand...


Scottish is an ethnicity, American is not.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 isn't playing the victim. He's a successful person. He's trying to tell you America has huge ghettos full of black people who have been purposely cut off from the economic opportunity. And it's been determined whites did it because they don't want to live and work with black people. Even up north in Chicago, Flint, Saginaw and Detroit among many other black cities in America.
> 
> Are you suggesting it's black people's fault? I've been convinced it is not. It's white people who've got the power.
> 
> Don't Tell us white racist hiring managers don't still exist. Affirmative action should have been amended not ended.
> 
> Black people were doing amazingly well ten years after the civil rights then the progress slowed. Cops treated blacks like second class citizens, white flight, etc. No wonder blacks are mad. I'm surprised they don't lash out more similar to the Palestinians
> 
> 
> 
> So how have whites "cut them off" from economic opportunity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks moved up north for the jobs. Then whites move and take the jobs with them.
> 
> That was the 70s. Today Detroit is 80% black but only 20% of the workers downtown are black.
> 
> And out in the burbs white hiring managers hire whites not blacks. The blacks in the poorest parts of Detroit are stuck. Where should they go? Whites will leave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a city. There are black neighborhoods.
> 
> 
> You would have to be a fool to move there or stay there.
> 
> 
> The city itself has paid a major price for black dem block voting. We've been owned by the dems for generations.
> 
> 
> Whites who leave have real good fucking reasons.
> 
> Blaming them for leaving is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not Dems or voting Dems that's the problem.  It's Republicans that are the problem.  If not, blacks wouldn't have left the Republican party.  You do know blacks once voted GOP?  How did you lose them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans have no impact in most urban areas, because of dem machine politics. All the problems there are of black and.or dem origin.
> 
> 
> We lost the black vote, because once the dems gave up actively oppressing the blacks, the dem position of higher social spending appealed to the generally poorer blacks.
Click to expand...


Because in rural areas there's cheaper operation costs, thus cheaper taxes.

Furthermore, in urban areas you have often different ethnic groups than in rural areas.
Ones which in urban areas came more for economic reasons, as opposed to rural areas having more colonials, who came from freedom reasons.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been in management meetings about hiring. Having blacks proportionally represented is a major concern....
> 
> 
> 
> I commend any company that makes sure it has a proper %age of minorities and women...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hiring by quota instead of qualifications is a "feel good" approach, not the best one for a business or a nation.
> 
> Should the military recruit solely by quota?  Give a rifle to whoever wants to join and put them on the front lines of battle just to look good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't get it yet then you never will.  We treat black people badly.  No debating it.  We treated their parents badly, and their grandparents, and great, great great etc......
> 
> Ok, so we notice 12% of our population is black but companies only have 4% or zero % black workforce.  That's a problem.  And those blacks aren't educated or qualified because of this generational abuse.  So the 18 year olds today may not be the best and brightest citizens.  But we need to give them the opportunity.
> 
> We learned in my masters program that we need to make up for past racism by giving these less than desirables an opportunity.  Hopefully this will put their families/kids on the right path.  Remember, economic opportunity is their problem.  Give them that and they'll do better than your people.
> 
> I'm not talking about a job that takes skill training or an education.  I have white trash poker buddies who are no better than the low education blacks you are referring to.  And why you think these white trash factory rats are "qualified" to push a button on a machine or sweep up after the job is done but a black is not, tells me you are a racist.  It's not rocket science.  You're just making excuses.
> 
> You seem to have no interest in righting the wrongs.
> 
> You remind me of the Jews.  They don't do ANYTHING wrong.  It's all the Palestinians.  The Jews are perfect just like white Americans.
Click to expand...




SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> American culture, like most groups, has a uniqueness all it's own.  That doesn't necessarily make it better or worse, just different.  If you were an American and not a Polish Nationalist Socialist, you might understand that point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cultures of America while being unique, don't represent a real ethnic heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagreed, but feel free to define "real ethnic heritage".
> 
> Meanwhile, why aren't you leaving the US, the land you hate so much, and returning to the Polish Nationalist Socialist "ethnicity" you love so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Real ethnicity, as in a people who have been thousands upon thousands of years in the making.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Older does not mean better, or even that new doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> I don't even know how much I do or do not have in common with the "Real ethnic Scots" who still live in Scotland.
> 
> 
> But I know that I have a LOT in common with my fellow White Americans, even though many of them have names that make it likely that a few centuries ago, their distant ancestors were in the middle of the Black Forest or pissing in the Med.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scottish is an ethnicity, American is not.
Click to expand...



But, I'm not really scottish. My mother was eastern european. I don't even know about my grandmother. 

My buddies arent' pure bloods either, 


So, what are we if we are not Scottish or German or Italian?


But all interbred white mutts, all drawing from the same pool of genes...


We are certainly a group and your reasons for not wanting to call it an ethnic group seem very weak, especially coming from guy who likes to cite INDIVIDUAL GENES in your arguments.


At the very least we are seeing the birth of a Tribe or Nation.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been in management meetings about hiring. Having blacks proportionally represented is a major concern....
> 
> 
> 
> I commend any company that makes sure it has a proper %age of minorities and women...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hiring by quota instead of qualifications is a "feel good" approach, not the best one for a business or a nation.
> 
> Should the military recruit solely by quota?  Give a rifle to whoever wants to join and put them on the front lines of battle just to look good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't get it yet then you never will.  We treat black people badly.  No debating it.  We treated their parents badly, and their grandparents, and great, great great etc......
> 
> Ok, so we notice 12% of our population is black but companies only have 4% or zero % black workforce.  That's a problem.  And those blacks aren't educated or qualified because of this generational abuse.  So the 18 year olds today may not be the best and brightest citizens.  But we need to give them the opportunity.
> 
> We learned in my masters program that we need to make up for past racism by giving these less than desirables an opportunity.  Hopefully this will put their families/kids on the right path.  Remember, economic opportunity is their problem.  Give them that and they'll do better than your people.
> 
> I'm not talking about a job that takes skill training or an education.  I have white trash poker buddies who are no better than the low education blacks you are referring to.  And why you think these white trash factory rats are "qualified" to push a button on a machine or sweep up after the job is done but a black is not, tells me you are a racist.  It's not rocket science.  You're just making excuses.
> 
> You seem to have no interest in righting the wrongs.
> 
> You remind me of the Jews.  They don't do ANYTHING wrong.  It's all the Palestinians.  The Jews are perfect just like white Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cultures of America while being unique, don't represent a real ethnic heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagreed, but feel free to define "real ethnic heritage".
> 
> Meanwhile, why aren't you leaving the US, the land you hate so much, and returning to the Polish Nationalist Socialist "ethnicity" you love so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Real ethnicity, as in a people who have been thousands upon thousands of years in the making.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Older does not mean better, or even that new doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> I don't even know how much I do or do not have in common with the "Real ethnic Scots" who still live in Scotland.
> 
> 
> But I know that I have a LOT in common with my fellow White Americans, even though many of them have names that make it likely that a few centuries ago, their distant ancestors were in the middle of the Black Forest or pissing in the Med.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scottish is an ethnicity, American is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But, I'm not really scottish. My mother was eastern european. I don't even know about my grandmother.
> 
> My buddies arent' pure bloods either,
> 
> 
> So, what are we if we are not Scottish or German or Italian?
> 
> 
> But all interbred white mutts, all drawing from the same pool of genes...
> 
> 
> We are certainly a group and your reasons for not wanting to call it an ethnic group seem very weak, especially coming from guy who likes to cite INDIVIDUAL GENES in your arguments.
> 
> 
> At the very least we are seeing the birth of a Tribe or Nation.
Click to expand...


The U.S.A most certainly a unique culture.


----------



## Divine Wind

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said, but expected coming from an anti-American Socialist like yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you figure that American is an ethnicity, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> American culture, like most groups, has a uniqueness all it's own.  That doesn't necessarily make it better or worse, just different.  If you were an American and not a Polish Nationalist Socialist, you might understand that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cultures of America while being unique, don't represent a real ethnic heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagreed, but feel free to define "real ethnic heritage".
> 
> Meanwhile, why aren't you leaving the US, the land you hate so much, and returning to the Polish Nationalist Socialist "ethnicity" you love so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Real ethnicity, as in a people who have been thousands upon thousands of years in the making.
Click to expand...

Did you make that definition up yourself or were you taught it at the local Polish Nationalist Socialist beer hall?


----------



## Divine Wind

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been in management meetings about hiring. Having blacks proportionally represented is a major concern....
> 
> 
> 
> I commend any company that makes sure it has a proper %age of minorities and women...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hiring by quota instead of qualifications is a "feel good" approach, not the best one for a business or a nation.
> 
> Should the military recruit solely by quota?  Give a rifle to whoever wants to join and put them on the front lines of battle just to look good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you don't get it yet then you never will.  We treat black people badly.  No debating it.  We treated their parents badly, and their grandparents, and great, great great etc......
> 
> Ok, so we notice 12% of our population is black but companies only have 4% or zero % black workforce.  That's a problem.  And those blacks aren't educated or qualified because of this generational abuse.  So the 18 year olds today may not be the best and brightest citizens.  But we need to give them the opportunity.
> 
> We learned in my masters program that we need to make up for past racism by giving these less than desirables an opportunity.  Hopefully this will put their families/kids on the right path.  Remember, economic opportunity is their problem.  Give them that and they'll do better than your people.
> 
> I'm not talking about a job that takes skill training or an education.  I have white trash poker buddies who are no better than the low education blacks you are referring to.  And why you think these white trash factory rats are "qualified" to push a button on a machine or sweep up after the job is done but a black is not, tells me you are a racist.  It's not rocket science.  You're just making excuses.
> 
> You seem to have no interest in righting the wrongs.
> 
> You remind me of the Jews.  They don't do ANYTHING wrong.  It's all the Palestinians.  The Jews are perfect just like white Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cultures of America while being unique, don't represent a real ethnic heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagreed, but feel free to define "real ethnic heritage".
> 
> Meanwhile, why aren't you leaving the US, the land you hate so much, and returning to the Polish Nationalist Socialist "ethnicity" you love so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Real ethnicity, as in a people who have been thousands upon thousands of years in the making.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Older does not mean better, or even that new doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> I don't even know how much I do or do not have in common with the "Real ethnic Scots" who still live in Scotland.
> 
> 
> But I know that I have a LOT in common with my fellow White Americans, even though many of them have names that make it likely that a few centuries ago, their distant ancestors were in the middle of the Black Forest or pissing in the Med.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scottish is an ethnicity, American is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But, I'm not really scottish. My mother was eastern european. I don't even know about my grandmother.
> 
> My buddies arent' pure bloods either,
> 
> 
> So, what are we if we are not Scottish or German or Italian?
> 
> 
> But all interbred white mutts, all drawing from the same pool of genes...
> 
> 
> We are certainly a group and your reasons for not wanting to call it an ethnic group seem very weak, especially coming from guy who likes to cite INDIVIDUAL GENES in your arguments.
> 
> 
> At the very least we are seeing the birth of a Tribe or Nation.
Click to expand...

Sobie is digging himself a nice little hole with his false "ethnicity" claims.

Intelligent and educated people use standard definitions, not ones made up by their local socialist groups.  Example: 

Definition of ETHNICITY

:  ethnic quality or affiliation aspects of _ethnicity_


2:  a particular ethnic affiliation or group students of diverse _ethnicities_

*First Known Use: 1920*
*
*
Definition of ETHNIC
_a :  of or relating to large groups of people classed according to common racial, national, tribal, religious, linguistic, or cultural origin or background ethnic minorities ethnic enclaves_


----------



## Divine Wind

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only one here with the psychological problem is you. For the past 30 odd years I have heard nothing but whites crying about being victims and that incudes you. The truth is this, without slavery, laws and policies that eliminated all completion and gave whites every advantage *your ass would not be here making the arrogant comments you make*.
> 
> 
> 
> yes I would...and the only one crying is the one that feels the need to wear the victim badge....You poor guys can't seem to get over a damn thing and constantly want to whine about it.You claim to be a self made man and already retired, well dumb-ass, you seem to have made it in a society which holds da black man down...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im2 isn't playing the victim. He's a successful person. He's trying to tell you America has huge ghettos full of black people who have been purposely cut off from the economic opportunity. And it's been determined whites did it because they don't want to live and work with black people. Even up north in Chicago, Flint, Saginaw and Detroit among many other black cities in America.
> 
> Are you suggesting it's black people's fault? I've been convinced it is not. It's white people who've got the power.
> 
> Don't Tell us white racist hiring managers don't still exist. Affirmative action should have been amended not ended.
> 
> Black people were doing amazingly well ten years after the civil rights then the progress slowed. Cops treated blacks like second class citizens, white flight, etc. No wonder blacks are mad. I'm surprised they don't lash out more similar to the Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've been in management meetings about hiring. Having blacks proportionally represented is a major concern and even the most unsupported accusation of racism has upper management hanging you out to dry to cover their own asses.
> 
> 
> I've never seen anything to support your view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I commend any company that makes sure it has a proper %age of minorities and women.
> 
> And just because you haven't seen it, doesn't mean it doesn't exist.  I've never ran into a serial killer but they are out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe way the tried to reach that percentage was by passing over more qualified white candidates.
> 
> 
> And sure there are serial killers out there. But not nearly as many as you would think from watching TV.
Click to expand...

Passing over more qualified or even _equally_ qualified candidates because of their race is _racism_.


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> If you don't get it yet then you never will. ...


Fine then.  Write me off as someone who doesn't "get it".   Keep creating walls between people and see how far that not only gets you in life, but solves the problems you are seeking to solve.


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes I would...and the only one crying is the one that feels the need to wear the victim badge....You poor guys can't seem to get over a damn thing and constantly want to whine about it.You claim to be a self made man and already retired, well dumb-ass, you seem to have made it in a society which holds da black man down...
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 isn't playing the victim. He's a successful person. He's trying to tell you America has huge ghettos full of black people who have been purposely cut off from the economic opportunity. And it's been determined whites did it because they don't want to live and work with black people. Even up north in Chicago, Flint, Saginaw and Detroit among many other black cities in America.
> 
> Are you suggesting it's black people's fault? I've been convinced it is not. It's white people who've got the power.
> 
> Don't Tell us white racist hiring managers don't still exist. Affirmative action should have been amended not ended.
> 
> Black people were doing amazingly well ten years after the civil rights then the progress slowed. Cops treated blacks like second class citizens, white flight, etc. No wonder blacks are mad. I'm surprised they don't lash out more similar to the Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've been in management meetings about hiring. Having blacks proportionally represented is a major concern and even the most unsupported accusation of racism has upper management hanging you out to dry to cover their own asses.
> 
> 
> I've never seen anything to support your view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I commend any company that makes sure it has a proper %age of minorities and women.
> 
> And just because you haven't seen it, doesn't mean it doesn't exist.  I've never ran into a serial killer but they are out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe way the tried to reach that percentage was by passing over more qualified white candidates.
> 
> 
> And sure there are serial killers out there. But not nearly as many as you would think from watching TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Passing over more qualified or even _equally_ qualified candidates because of their race is _racism_.
Click to expand...


Yes and that's exactly what whites were and still are doing to black people.  

And lets cut the shit.  The white factory rat working on the assembly line isn't more qualified, more experienced or smarter than the black.  He's just white which is why he gets the job first.  Now you guys want to cry if we give the black guy the job first for a few years to make up for the last 100.


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> ...You remind me of the Jews.....


LOL  Awesome.  And you wonder why people hate each other.   Dude, you're part of the fucking problem, not part of the solution.


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't get it yet then you never will. ...
> 
> 
> 
> Fine then.  Write me off as someone who doesn't "get it".   Keep creating walls between people and see how far that not only gets you in life, but solves the problems you are seeking to solve.
Click to expand...


The younger generation is a lot less racist or racial.  We just need the old people to die/retire.  And we need to replace old racist cops with better ones.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 isn't playing the victim. He's a successful person. He's trying to tell you America has huge ghettos full of black people who have been purposely cut off from the economic opportunity. And it's been determined whites did it because they don't want to live and work with black people. Even up north in Chicago, Flint, Saginaw and Detroit among many other black cities in America.
> 
> Are you suggesting it's black people's fault? I've been convinced it is not. It's white people who've got the power.
> 
> Don't Tell us white racist hiring managers don't still exist. Affirmative action should have been amended not ended.
> 
> Black people were doing amazingly well ten years after the civil rights then the progress slowed. Cops treated blacks like second class citizens, white flight, etc. No wonder blacks are mad. I'm surprised they don't lash out more similar to the Palestinians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been in management meetings about hiring. Having blacks proportionally represented is a major concern and even the most unsupported accusation of racism has upper management hanging you out to dry to cover their own asses.
> 
> 
> I've never seen anything to support your view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I commend any company that makes sure it has a proper %age of minorities and women.
> 
> And just because you haven't seen it, doesn't mean it doesn't exist.  I've never ran into a serial killer but they are out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe way the tried to reach that percentage was by passing over more qualified white candidates.
> 
> 
> And sure there are serial killers out there. But not nearly as many as you would think from watching TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Passing over more qualified or even _equally_ qualified candidates because of their race is _racism_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and that's exactly what whites were and still are doing to black people.
> 
> And lets cut the shit.  The white factory rat working on the assembly line isn't more qualified, more experienced or smarter than the black.  He's just white which is why he gets the job first.  Now you guys want to cry if we give the black guy the job first for a few years to make up for the last 100.
Click to expand...


We've been giving the black job the job first for quite some time now.

And you on the left are denying that we have been.


That tells me that no amount of pro-black/anti-white discrimination will be enough. THat you will ALWAYS be pushing for more.


And actually, due to many reasons, generally the white guy is going to be more qualified. OR do you think that those crap blacks schools are really preparing blacks for the 21st century job force?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't get it yet then you never will. ...
> 
> 
> 
> Fine then.  Write me off as someone who doesn't "get it".   Keep creating walls between people and see how far that not only gets you in life, but solves the problems you are seeking to solve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The younger generation is a lot less racist or racial.  We just need the old people to die/retire.  And we need to replace old racist cops with better ones.
Click to expand...


If they don't want to be discriminated against, to make up for the sins of people long dead who had similar skin tones, 


then they will be counted as racist by the Left. 

And if demographic shift gives dems that One Party State they dream of, those pissed of, discriminated against whites will have NO legal or political recourse. 

Fun, huh?


----------



## Divine Wind

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been in management meetings about hiring. Having blacks proportionally represented is a major concern and even the most unsupported accusation of racism has upper management hanging you out to dry to cover their own asses.
> 
> 
> I've never seen anything to support your view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I commend any company that makes sure it has a proper %age of minorities and women.
> 
> And just because you haven't seen it, doesn't mean it doesn't exist.  I've never ran into a serial killer but they are out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe way the tried to reach that percentage was by passing over more qualified white candidates.
> 
> 
> And sure there are serial killers out there. But not nearly as many as you would think from watching TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Passing over more qualified or even _equally_ qualified candidates because of their race is _racism_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and that's exactly what whites were and still are doing to black people.
> 
> And lets cut the shit.  The white factory rat working on the assembly line isn't more qualified, more experienced or smarter than the black.  He's just white which is why he gets the job first.  Now you guys want to cry if we give the black guy the job first for a few years to make up for the last 100.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've been giving the black job the job first for quite some time now.
> 
> And you on the left are denying that we have been.
> 
> 
> That tells me that no amount of pro-black/anti-white discrimination will be enough. THat you will ALWAYS be pushing for more.
> 
> 
> And actually, due to many reasons, generally the white guy is going to be more qualified. OR do you think that those crap blacks schools are really preparing blacks for the 21st century job force?
Click to expand...

While I understand the philosophy behind Affirmative Action, it still amounts to institutionalized racism.  Additionally, where does it end?  JFK signed the first law for AA in 1961.  Over 50 years later the LW _still_ wants to have quotas and pass over more qualified people in a desperate effort for "social justice".  Like Sealy's earlier post to me, all they are doing is creating walls between Americans and causing more and more Americans to distrust their judgment.


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> .... *We just need the old people to die*/retire.  And we need to replace old racist cops with better ones.


LOL   Yes, now you sound like a Democrat!


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't get it yet then you never will. ...
> 
> 
> 
> Fine then.  Write me off as someone who doesn't "get it".   Keep creating walls between people and see how far that not only gets you in life, but solves the problems you are seeking to solve.
Click to expand...


I told IM2 the same thing.  I was arguing with him telling him that it's not longer white people's fault and that it's now time for blacks to stop being victims and fix their own problems.  I was wrong to tell him that.  Things still aren't right for black people in this country.  Now I think my advice to black people is still good advice.  Father your kids, take school seriously, stop speaking eubonics, move out of Detroit, etc.  But these are not the cause of the situation blacks find themselves in.  Those are not the reasons blacks are in bad shape.  Those are things that happened because we treat them like second class citizens.  

Kerner Commission - Wikipedia

Are you aware of this?  Because after the findings, Johnson shelved this report.  He didn't want to tell white people they were to blame.  And so all these years later white people still haven't righted the wrongs.

Just look at how you white people cry when we try to get white companies to hire the appropriate number of blacks.  White companies hire zero blacks even though blacks make up 12% of the population.  Is it any wonder they resort to crime?  If I lived in a country where blacks wouldn't hire me, I'd give up too.  I'd commit crime too.  I wouldn't take school seriously either.  And I too would think the American dream was not for me, even though Ben Carson is a doctor and Lebron James is a millionaire.


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I commend any company that makes sure it has a proper %age of minorities and women.
> 
> And just because you haven't seen it, doesn't mean it doesn't exist.  I've never ran into a serial killer but they are out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe way the tried to reach that percentage was by passing over more qualified white candidates.
> 
> 
> And sure there are serial killers out there. But not nearly as many as you would think from watching TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Passing over more qualified or even _equally_ qualified candidates because of their race is _racism_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and that's exactly what whites were and still are doing to black people.
> 
> And lets cut the shit.  The white factory rat working on the assembly line isn't more qualified, more experienced or smarter than the black.  He's just white which is why he gets the job first.  Now you guys want to cry if we give the black guy the job first for a few years to make up for the last 100.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've been giving the black job the job first for quite some time now.
> 
> And you on the left are denying that we have been.
> 
> 
> That tells me that no amount of pro-black/anti-white discrimination will be enough. THat you will ALWAYS be pushing for more.
> 
> 
> And actually, due to many reasons, generally the white guy is going to be more qualified. OR do you think that those crap blacks schools are really preparing blacks for the 21st century job force?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I understand the philosophy behind Affirmative Action, it still amounts to institutionalized racism.  Additionally, where does it end?  JFK signed the first law for AA in 1961.  Over 50 years later the LW _still_ wants to have quotas and pass over more qualified people in a desperate effort for "social justice".  Like Sealy's earlier post to me, all they are doing is creating walls between Americans and causing more and more Americans to distrust their judgment.
Click to expand...


 No one.  I repeat NO ONE is suggesting you hire an inferior stock broker over a experienced one because of color.  But for god sakes, when you are hiring janitors and factory rats, hire an appropriate number of blacks.  It's sad corporations even have to be told to do the right thing.  

And sorry but there are still way too many companies out there not hiring blacks because they are black.  You may argue they are justified or should be free to not hire anyone they want.  But then don't complain and wonder why the crime rate in black neighborhoods is higher than in white neighborhoods.

And stop talking about who's more qualified.  That's such a lame old argument.  The guy sitting next to me wasn't more qualified to do his job than anyone else who interviewed for the job.  He was his bosses neighbor.  That's another benefit to being white and living in white communities.  That's where all the hiring managers live.  

People hire who they want to work with.  In the interview you have no idea how this potential employee is going to work out.  Are they going to be late, motivated, good?  Who knows.  Managers hire who they imagine they will get along with.  And since so many of them don't know blacks and have negative attitudes towards blacks, it hurts blacks when they are sitting in front of a potential employer.

Now I have seen and worked with bad black employees.  What I don't like is that a white company won't fire a bad black employee as fast as they will a bad white employee for fear of being sued.

Just the fact that someone would suggest AA is not needed anymore tells me they have zero clue as to what blacks are dealing with.  Is it as bad as it was in the 60's?  No.  But things really started getting better for black people in the 70's and beyond but then HW Bush invented NAFTA and next thing you know millions of good manufacturing jobs went overseas.  Remember how bad it was for whites during the Bush Recession of 2007?  Well can you imagine how bad it was for blacks?  For every 1 job 60 people were applying for that 1 job.  So imagine how many blacks got hired after the Bush recession.


----------



## Correll

Divine.Wind said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I commend any company that makes sure it has a proper %age of minorities and women.
> 
> And just because you haven't seen it, doesn't mean it doesn't exist.  I've never ran into a serial killer but they are out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe way the tried to reach that percentage was by passing over more qualified white candidates.
> 
> 
> And sure there are serial killers out there. But not nearly as many as you would think from watching TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Passing over more qualified or even _equally_ qualified candidates because of their race is _racism_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and that's exactly what whites were and still are doing to black people.
> 
> And lets cut the shit.  The white factory rat working on the assembly line isn't more qualified, more experienced or smarter than the black.  He's just white which is why he gets the job first.  Now you guys want to cry if we give the black guy the job first for a few years to make up for the last 100.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've been giving the black job the job first for quite some time now.
> 
> And you on the left are denying that we have been.
> 
> 
> That tells me that no amount of pro-black/anti-white discrimination will be enough. THat you will ALWAYS be pushing for more.
> 
> 
> And actually, due to many reasons, generally the white guy is going to be more qualified. OR do you think that those crap blacks schools are really preparing blacks for the 21st century job force?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I understand the philosophy behind Affirmative Action, it still amounts to institutionalized racism.  Additionally, where does it end?  JFK signed the first law for AA in 1961.  Over 50 years later the LW _still_ wants to have quotas and pass over more qualified people in a desperate effort for "social justice".  Like Sealy's earlier post to me, all they are doing is creating walls between Americans and causing more and more Americans to distrust their judgment.
Click to expand...



AND it bears mentioning, that time and time again, the liberals in question, complete ignore if not outright deny that ANYTHING has already been done.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't get it yet then you never will. ...
> 
> 
> 
> Fine then.  Write me off as someone who doesn't "get it".   Keep creating walls between people and see how far that not only gets you in life, but solves the problems you are seeking to solve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I told IM2 the same thing.  I was arguing with him telling him that it's not longer white people's fault and that it's now time for blacks to stop being victims and fix their own problems.  I was wrong to tell him that.  Things still aren't right for black people in this country.  Now I think my advice to black people is still good advice.  Father your kids, take school seriously, stop speaking eubonics, move out of Detroit, etc.  But these are not the cause of the situation blacks find themselves in.  Those are not the reasons blacks are in bad shape.  Those are things that happened because we treat them like second class citizens.
> 
> Kerner Commission - Wikipedia
> 
> Are you aware of this?  Because after the findings, Johnson shelved this report.  He didn't want to tell white people they were to blame.  And so all these years later white people still haven't righted the wrongs.
> 
> Just look at how you white people cry when we try to get white companies to hire the appropriate number of blacks.  White companies hire zero blacks even though blacks make up 12% of the population.  Is it any wonder they resort to crime?  If I lived in a country where blacks wouldn't hire me, I'd give up too.  I'd commit crime too.  I wouldn't take school seriously either.  And I too would think the American dream was not for me, even though Ben Carson is a doctor and Lebron James is a millionaire.
Click to expand...




19 fucking 67 and you are acting like we haven't done anything since then?


And companies aren't higher zero blacks. 


AND, as minorities are now a majority of young people, when you say to give the blacks (or browns) the factory job, the result would be that working class whites will be the ones NEVER HIRED, because there will always be some minority, that "deserves a break".


White people deserve equal treatment. The time for paying for the sins of long dead people is done.


----------



## ptbw forever

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... *We just need the old people to die*/retire.  And we need to replace old racist cops with better ones.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL   Yes, now you sound like a Democrat!
Click to expand...

He IS a Democrat, dumbass.


----------



## ptbw forever

sealybobo said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 isn't playing the victim. He's a successful person. He's trying to tell you America has huge ghettos full of black people who have been purposely cut off from the economic opportunity. And it's been determined whites did it because they don't want to live and work with black people. Even up north in Chicago, Flint, Saginaw and Detroit among many other black cities in America.
> 
> Are you suggesting it's black people's fault? I've been convinced it is not. It's white people who've got the power.
> 
> Don't Tell us white racist hiring managers don't still exist. Affirmative action should have been amended not ended.
> 
> Black people were doing amazingly well ten years after the civil rights then the progress slowed. Cops treated blacks like second class citizens, white flight, etc. No wonder blacks are mad. I'm surprised they don't lash out more similar to the Palestinians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been in management meetings about hiring. Having blacks proportionally represented is a major concern and even the most unsupported accusation of racism has upper management hanging you out to dry to cover their own asses.
> 
> 
> I've never seen anything to support your view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I commend any company that makes sure it has a proper %age of minorities and women.
> 
> And just because you haven't seen it, doesn't mean it doesn't exist.  I've never ran into a serial killer but they are out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe way the tried to reach that percentage was by passing over more qualified white candidates.
> 
> 
> And sure there are serial killers out there. But not nearly as many as you would think from watching TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Passing over more qualified or even _equally_ qualified candidates because of their race is _racism_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and that's exactly what whites were and still are doing to black people.
> 
> And lets cut the shit.  The white factory rat working on the assembly line isn't more qualified, more experienced or smarter than the black.  He's just white which is why he gets the job first.  Now you guys want to cry if we give the black guy the job first for a few years to make up for the last 100.
Click to expand...

Factory lines are FILLED with black people, dipshit.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only one here with the psychological problem is you. For the past 30 odd years I have heard nothing but whites crying about being victims and that incudes you. The truth is this, without slavery, laws and policies that eliminated all completion and gave whites every advantage *your ass would not be here making the arrogant comments you make*.
> 
> 
> 
> yes I would...and the only one crying is the one that feels the need to wear the victim badge....You poor guys can't seem to get over a damn thing and constantly want to whine about it.You claim to be a self made man and already retired, well dumb-ass, you seem to have made it in a society which holds da black man down...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im2 isn't playing the victim. He's a successful person. He's trying to tell you America has huge ghettos full of black people who have been purposely cut off from the economic opportunity. And it's been determined whites did it because they don't want to live and work with black people. Even up north in Chicago, Flint, Saginaw and Detroit among many other black cities in America.
> 
> Are you suggesting it's black people's fault? I've been convinced it is not. It's white people who've got the power.
> 
> Don't Tell us white racist hiring managers don't still exist. Affirmative action should have been amended not ended.
> 
> Black people were doing amazingly well ten years after the civil rights then the progress slowed. Cops treated blacks like second class citizens, white flight, etc. No wonder blacks are mad. I'm surprised they don't lash out more similar to the Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've been in management meetings about hiring. Having blacks proportionally represented is a major concern and even the most unsupported accusation of racism has upper management hanging you out to dry to cover their own asses.
> 
> 
> I've never seen anything to support your view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I commend any company that makes sure it has a proper %age of minorities and women.
> 
> And just because you haven't seen it, doesn't mean it doesn't exist.  I've never ran into a serial killer but they are out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe way the tried to reach that percentage was by passing over more qualified white candidates.
> 
> 
> And sure there are serial killers out there. But not nearly as many as you would think from watching TV.
Click to expand...


There  is such a thing as an unqualified white person. You fit that description.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im2 isn't playing the victim. He's a successful person. He's trying to tell you America has huge ghettos full of black people who have been purposely cut off from the economic opportunity. And it's been determined whites did it because they don't want to live and work with black people. Even up north in Chicago, Flint, Saginaw and Detroit among many other black cities in America.
> 
> Are you suggesting it's black people's fault? I've been convinced it is not. It's white people who've got the power.
> 
> Don't Tell us white racist hiring managers don't still exist. Affirmative action should have been amended not ended.
> 
> Black people were doing amazingly well ten years after the civil rights then the progress slowed. Cops treated blacks like second class citizens, white flight, etc. No wonder blacks are mad. I'm surprised they don't lash out more similar to the Palestinians
> 
> 
> 
> So how have whites "cut them off" from economic opportunity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks moved up north for the jobs. Then whites move and take the jobs with them.
> 
> That was the 70s. Today Detroit is 80% black but only 20% of the workers downtown are black.
> 
> And out in the burbs white hiring managers hire whites not blacks. The blacks in the poorest parts of Detroit are stuck. Where should they go? Whites will leave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a city. There are black neighborhoods.
> 
> 
> You would have to be a fool to move there or stay there.
> 
> 
> The city itself has paid a major price for black dem block voting. We've been owned by the dems for generations.
> 
> 
> Whites who leave have real good fucking reasons.
> 
> Blaming them for leaving is bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not Dems or voting Dems that's the problem.  It's Republicans that are the problem.  If not, blacks wouldn't have left the Republican party.  You do know blacks once voted GOP?  How did you lose them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans have no impact in most urban areas, because of dem machine politics. All the problems there are of black and.or dem origin.
> 
> 
> We lost the black vote, because once the dems gave up actively oppressing the blacks, the dem position of higher social spending appealed to the generally poorer blacks.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Most black people I know are full of love.

I suppose there are some full of hate because, whatever..

Notsomuch around where I'm from.

I has one black dude that didn't like me at a place I used to work.

He started giving me crap, I could easily beat him half to death.

I didn't want to get in any trouble.

There were these 5 big women on the other side of the center where we worked.

They were black, I'd say Zulu, and they were not small.

6'3-5" probably 245+


However they were still women and they'd have problems with a few packages that they were supposed to move.

Me, being a young, strong man, I did it for them, and gladly. They were nice women.

They saw that lil punk messing with me..one time.

He didn't say a word for at least two months.


I appreciate the way them women stuck up for me.

Sure, I could slap his sorry ass to the ground. Where does that leave me? Locked up?


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what I said, but expected coming from an anti-American Socialist like yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you figure that American is an ethnicity, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> American culture, like most groups, has a uniqueness all it's own.  That doesn't necessarily make it better or worse, just different.  If you were an American and not a Polish Nationalist Socialist, you might understand that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cultures of America while being unique, don't represent a real ethnic heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagreed, but feel free to define "real ethnic heritage".
> 
> Meanwhile, why aren't you leaving the US, the land you hate so much, and returning to the Polish Nationalist Socialist "ethnicity" you love so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Real ethnicity, as in a people who have been thousands upon thousands of years in the making.
Click to expand...


Like Africans?


----------



## IM2

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been in management meetings about hiring. Having blacks proportionally represented is a major concern....
> 
> 
> 
> I commend any company that makes sure it has a proper %age of minorities and women...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hiring by quota instead of qualifications is a "feel good" approach, not the best one for a business or a nation.
> 
> Should the military recruit solely by quota?  Give a rifle to whoever wants to join and put them on the front lines of battle just to look good?
Click to expand...


There is no such thing as  requited quotas with the exception of whether your company has a documented record that is proven whereby you have been shown to be actively practicing racial discrimination, therefore breaking the law.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> Most black people I know are full of love.
> 
> I suppose there are some full of hate because, whatever..
> 
> Notsomuch around where I'm from.



You think hate is someone black saying that whites are still racist. Therefore love must be the black person who kisses your ass.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you figure that American is an ethnicity, exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> American culture, like most groups, has a uniqueness all it's own.  That doesn't necessarily make it better or worse, just different.  If you were an American and not a Polish Nationalist Socialist, you might understand that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cultures of America while being unique, don't represent a real ethnic heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagreed, but feel free to define "real ethnic heritage".
> 
> Meanwhile, why aren't you leaving the US, the land you hate so much, and returning to the Polish Nationalist Socialist "ethnicity" you love so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Real ethnicity, as in a people who have been thousands upon thousands of years in the making.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like Africans?
Click to expand...


Are you an African?


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most black people I know are full of love.
> 
> I suppose there are some full of hate because, whatever..
> 
> Notsomuch around where I'm from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think hate is someone black saying that whites are still racist. Therefore love must be the black person who kisses your ass.
Click to expand...


You are fucking truly deranged. 

Btw, bitch, don't try and tell me what the fuck I think, ok?

If you want to display your clairvoyance license, then we can talk.

Until then, I'm going to say you're a racist nigga. 

Period.

Patnuh.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How long do whites get to lie to themselves? *Don't compare Irish and Italians to blacks. None of them faced what blacks did. Affirmative Action divides nothing. whites divided he nation themselves by denying the same rights they got to others. If not for Affirmative Action, America as we see it now would not exist. The only people who say this violates the 14th amendment are whites who are racists themselves. Your first line was pure bullshit and that belief needs to die because it's a complete lie. When whites like you face the truth then America will be less divided. YOU are the ones keeping things divided by lying to yourselves to the extent of creating and pushing a race baited lie because whites got mad that laws had to be made to stop whites from the oppression of those not white.  These are not special rules and there are no special people. Whites are the ones who have thought they were especially entitled to things and they still do now. That's why your first line exists and you actually believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> Whites?  Are you a racist?  Why not compare Irish, Italians and other groups who have been prejudiced against in the 20th Century just like Blacks?  Lemme guess, because they weren't slaves?  You might want to go deeper into history on that one.  Specifically "indentured servitidue".
> 
> No matter, feel free to spread your hate, keep up the divide, push that attitude that "whites" owe you and let's keep playing the race card as an excuse for everything that's wrong with "black" culture in America.  Not your responsibility at all, just keep blaming "whites".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said what I said and racism has nothing to do with it. When you look at the 20th, you see that whites, such as Irish, Italians or whatever practiced racism against blacks.  These whites had full constitutional rights .You need to understand that  I have gone deep. Much deeper than you apparently. Because indentured servants signed a contract to come here and work for 7 years in return for getting their trip here paid for you fucking idiot. .I will blame whites for what they deserve to be blamed for, whites do owe us and whites have played the mother fucking race card since at least July 4th ,1776.  So shove that hate shit right back up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which whites owe you, and for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop asking that dumb ass question. Whites owe us money. That's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol No real answer huh? wtf have you done that would warrant anyone owing you money? wtf have I done that would warrant me owing you money? NOTHING is the right answer. You supposedly made a good living by working hard, which is what everyone should do. So, why is it that everyone can't do the same? You can't blame it on race, since you obviously succeeded. If race was a barrier today, you would not see any successful people that weren't white. You just want to bitch and moan and you are the most racist poster on these threads. You call people racist who disagree with you. You act like you are superior to others, who is the real racist? Look in the mirror.
Click to expand...


I'm superior to no one and never have said it. You're like a little child thinking you can call me a nasty name and you win. But in the world of fact, you don't.

You see Molly we were promised reparations after slavery but I do believe Andrew Johnson shut it down.  Then if you want to compound things we were just as badly treated during the time of American apartheid. Since racism by whites continues today, then we add more to the amount of money owed for pain and suffering. So then we are owed and that's the way it is.

You are a dumb ass. Read about Madam CJ Walker She was black and a millionaire in the early 1900's. Now because she was a black millionaire did that mean race was not a barrier then? No. You are so desperate to make up a nation where racism is gone that you repeat lunacy and think its a logical argument.


----------



## IM2

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most black people I know are full of love.
> 
> I suppose there are some full of hate because, whatever..
> 
> Notsomuch around where I'm from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think hate is someone black saying that whites are still racist. Therefore love must be the black person who kisses your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are fucking truly deranged.
> 
> Btw, bitch, don't try and tell me what the fuck I think, ok?
> 
> If you want to display your clairvoyance license, then we can talk.
> 
> Until then, I'm going to say you're a racist nigga.
> 
> Period.
> 
> Patnuh.
Click to expand...


I told you what you think because it is what you have displayed.

To bad........ I'm not a racist.

But you are. You think that you can use the n word and just because you put an a on the end it's not a racial slur. The internet gives you big nuts.

Patnuh.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites?  Are you a racist?  Why not compare Irish, Italians and other groups who have been prejudiced against in the 20th Century just like Blacks?  Lemme guess, because they weren't slaves?  You might want to go deeper into history on that one.  Specifically "indentured servitidue".
> 
> No matter, feel free to spread your hate, keep up the divide, push that attitude that "whites" owe you and let's keep playing the race card as an excuse for everything that's wrong with "black" culture in America.  Not your responsibility at all, just keep blaming "whites".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said what I said and racism has nothing to do with it. When you look at the 20th, you see that whites, such as Irish, Italians or whatever practiced racism against blacks.  These whites had full constitutional rights .You need to understand that  I have gone deep. Much deeper than you apparently. Because indentured servants signed a contract to come here and work for 7 years in return for getting their trip here paid for you fucking idiot. .I will blame whites for what they deserve to be blamed for, whites do owe us and whites have played the mother fucking race card since at least July 4th ,1776.  So shove that hate shit right back up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which whites owe you, and for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop asking that dumb ass question. Whites owe us money. That's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol No real answer huh? wtf have you done that would warrant anyone owing you money? wtf have I done that would warrant me owing you money? NOTHING is the right answer. You supposedly made a good living by working hard, which is what everyone should do. So, why is it that everyone can't do the same? You can't blame it on race, since you obviously succeeded. If race was a barrier today, you would not see any successful people that weren't white. You just want to bitch and moan and you are the most racist poster on these threads. You call people racist who disagree with you. You act like you are superior to others, who is the real racist? Look in the mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm superior to no one and never have said it. You're like a little child thinking you can call me a nasty name and you win. But in the world of fact, you don't.
> 
> You see Molly we were promised reparations after slavery but I do believe Andrew Johnson shut it down.  Then if you want to compound things we were just as badly treated during the time of American apartheid. Since racism by whites continues today, then we add more to the amount of money owed for pain and suffering. So then we are owed and that's the way it is.
> 
> You are a dumb ass. Read about Madam CJ Walker She was black and a millionaire in the early 1900's. Now because she was a black millionaire did that mean race was not a barrier then? No. You are so desperate to make up a nation where racism is gone that you repeat lunacy and think its a logical argument.
Click to expand...


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said what I said and racism has nothing to do with it. When you look at the 20th, you see that whites, such as Irish, Italians or whatever practiced racism against blacks.  These whites had full constitutional rights .You need to understand that  I have gone deep. Much deeper than you apparently. Because indentured servants signed a contract to come here and work for 7 years in return for getting their trip here paid for you fucking idiot. .I will blame whites for what they deserve to be blamed for, whites do owe us and whites have played the mother fucking race card since at least July 4th ,1776.  So shove that hate shit right back up your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Which whites owe you, and for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop asking that dumb ass question. Whites owe us money. That's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol No real answer huh? wtf have you done that would warrant anyone owing you money? wtf have I done that would warrant me owing you money? NOTHING is the right answer. You supposedly made a good living by working hard, which is what everyone should do. So, why is it that everyone can't do the same? You can't blame it on race, since you obviously succeeded. If race was a barrier today, you would not see any successful people that weren't white. You just want to bitch and moan and you are the most racist poster on these threads. You call people racist who disagree with you. You act like you are superior to others, who is the real racist? Look in the mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm superior to no one and never have said it. You're like a little child thinking you can call me a nasty name and you win. But in the world of fact, you don't.
> 
> You see Molly we were promised reparations after slavery but I do believe Andrew Johnson shut it down.  Then if you want to compound things we were just as badly treated during the time of American apartheid. Since racism by whites continues today, then we add more to the amount of money owed for pain and suffering. So then we are owed and that's the way it is.
> 
> You are a dumb ass. Read about Madam CJ Walker She was black and a millionaire in the early 1900's. Now because she was a black millionaire did that mean race was not a barrier then? No. You are so desperate to make up a nation where racism is gone that you repeat lunacy and think its a logical argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been in management meetings about hiring. Having blacks proportionally represented is a major concern and even the most unsupported accusation of racism has upper management hanging you out to dry to cover their own asses.
> 
> 
> I've never seen anything to support your view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I commend any company that makes sure it has a proper %age of minorities and women.
> 
> And just because you haven't seen it, doesn't mean it doesn't exist.  I've never ran into a serial killer but they are out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe way the tried to reach that percentage was by passing over more qualified white candidates.
> 
> 
> And sure there are serial killers out there. But not nearly as many as you would think from watching TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Passing over more qualified or even _equally_ qualified candidates because of their race is _racism_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and that's exactly what whites were and still are doing to black people.
> 
> And lets cut the shit.  The white factory rat working on the assembly line isn't more qualified, more experienced or smarter than the black.  He's just white which is why he gets the job first.  Now you guys want to cry if we give the black guy the job first for a few years to make up for the last 100.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've been giving the black job the job first for quite some time now.
> 
> And you on the left are denying that we have been.
> 
> 
> That tells me that no amount of pro-black/anti-white discrimination will be enough. THat you will ALWAYS be pushing for more.
> 
> 
> And actually, due to many reasons, generally the white guy is going to be more qualified. OR do you think that those crap blacks schools are really preparing blacks for the 21st century job force?
Click to expand...

A. We haven't done enough clearly.
B. You just admitted their schools are second class.
C. The playing field is not even.

I went at im2 hard with everything you're saying and he convinced me things still aren't right

I worked for the second largest employer in Ann arbor. Why didn't they open up hq in Detroit?


----------



## bgrouse

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said what I said and racism has nothing to do with it. When you look at the 20th, you see that whites, such as Irish, Italians or whatever practiced racism against blacks.  These whites had full constitutional rights .You need to understand that  I have gone deep. Much deeper than you apparently. Because indentured servants signed a contract to come here and work for 7 years in return for getting their trip here paid for you fucking idiot. .I will blame whites for what they deserve to be blamed for, whites do owe us and whites have played the mother fucking race card since at least July 4th ,1776.  So shove that hate shit right back up your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Which whites owe you, and for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop asking that dumb ass question. Whites owe us money. That's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol No real answer huh? wtf have you done that would warrant anyone owing you money? wtf have I done that would warrant me owing you money? NOTHING is the right answer. You supposedly made a good living by working hard, which is what everyone should do. So, why is it that everyone can't do the same? You can't blame it on race, since you obviously succeeded. If race was a barrier today, you would not see any successful people that weren't white. You just want to bitch and moan and you are the most racist poster on these threads. You call people racist who disagree with you. You act like you are superior to others, who is the real racist? Look in the mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm superior to no one and never have said it. You're like a little child thinking you can call me a nasty name and you win. But in the world of fact, you don't.
> 
> You see Molly we were promised reparations after slavery but I do believe Andrew Johnson shut it down.  Then if you want to compound things we were just as badly treated during the time of American apartheid. Since racism by whites continues today, then we add more to the amount of money owed for pain and suffering. So then we are owed and that's the way it is.
> 
> You are a dumb ass. Read about Madam CJ Walker She was black and a millionaire in the early 1900's. Now because she was a black millionaire did that mean race was not a barrier then? No. You are so desperate to make up a nation where racism is gone that you repeat lunacy and think its a logical argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Were blacks actually wronged by whites when they were bought? What was the alternative? Remain a surplus slave in Africa? What does that get you? Cannibalized?


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most black people I know are full of love.
> 
> I suppose there are some full of hate because, whatever..
> 
> Notsomuch around where I'm from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think hate is someone black saying that whites are still racist. Therefore love must be the black person who kisses your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are fucking truly deranged.
> 
> Btw, bitch, don't try and tell me what the fuck I think, ok?
> 
> If you want to display your clairvoyance license, then we can talk.
> 
> Until then, I'm going to say you're a racist nigga.
> 
> Period.
> 
> Patnuh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I told you what you think because it is what you have displayed.
> 
> To bad........ I'm not a racist.
> 
> But you are. You think that you can use the n word and just because you put an a on the end it's not a racial slur. The internet gives you big nuts.
> 
> Patnuh.
Click to expand...


You ain't foolin' ary a damn soul.

Patnuh.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I commend any company that makes sure it has a proper %age of minorities and women.
> 
> And just because you haven't seen it, doesn't mean it doesn't exist.  I've never ran into a serial killer but they are out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe way the tried to reach that percentage was by passing over more qualified white candidates.
> 
> 
> And sure there are serial killers out there. But not nearly as many as you would think from watching TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Passing over more qualified or even _equally_ qualified candidates because of their race is _racism_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and that's exactly what whites were and still are doing to black people.
> 
> And lets cut the shit.  The white factory rat working on the assembly line isn't more qualified, more experienced or smarter than the black.  He's just white which is why he gets the job first.  Now you guys want to cry if we give the black guy the job first for a few years to make up for the last 100.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've been giving the black job the job first for quite some time now.
> 
> And you on the left are denying that we have been.
> 
> 
> That tells me that no amount of pro-black/anti-white discrimination will be enough. THat you will ALWAYS be pushing for more.
> 
> 
> And actually, due to many reasons, generally the white guy is going to be more qualified. OR do you think that those crap blacks schools are really preparing blacks for the 21st century job force?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A. We haven't done enough clearly.
> B. You just admitted their schools are second class.
> C. The playing field is not even.
> 
> I went at im2 hard with everything you're saying and he convinced me things still aren't right
> 
> I worked for the second largest employer in Ann arbor. Why didn't they open up hq in Detroit?
Click to expand...




1. Who says we haven't done enough?

2. Schools are defined by parental involvement in their child's education. Single mothers generally don't have the time, thus sucky schools.

3. The playing field is not even because of various social dysfunctions in the black community. Which is taboo to even discuss, so effectively addressing it is impossible. We can discriminate against whites forever and not change anything other than fucking a lot of white people.


4. Wtf, would they want to open is a shit hole like Detroit?


----------



## Divine Wind

Correll said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> THe way the tried to reach that percentage was by passing over more qualified white candidates.
> 
> 
> And sure there are serial killers out there. But not nearly as many as you would think from watching TV.
> 
> 
> 
> Passing over more qualified or even _equally_ qualified candidates because of their race is _racism_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and that's exactly what whites were and still are doing to black people.
> 
> And lets cut the shit.  The white factory rat working on the assembly line isn't more qualified, more experienced or smarter than the black.  He's just white which is why he gets the job first.  Now you guys want to cry if we give the black guy the job first for a few years to make up for the last 100.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've been giving the black job the job first for quite some time now.
> 
> And you on the left are denying that we have been.
> 
> 
> That tells me that no amount of pro-black/anti-white discrimination will be enough. THat you will ALWAYS be pushing for more.
> 
> 
> And actually, due to many reasons, generally the white guy is going to be more qualified. OR do you think that those crap blacks schools are really preparing blacks for the 21st century job force?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I understand the philosophy behind Affirmative Action, it still amounts to institutionalized racism.  Additionally, where does it end?  JFK signed the first law for AA in 1961.  Over 50 years later the LW _still_ wants to have quotas and pass over more qualified people in a desperate effort for "social justice".  Like Sealy's earlier post to me, all they are doing is creating walls between Americans and causing more and more Americans to distrust their judgment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> AND it bears mentioning, that time and time again, the liberals in question, complete ignore if not outright deny that ANYTHING has already been done.
Click to expand...

Agreed as we've seen amply demonstrated on this thread regurgitating the standard DNC talking points on racial politics.


----------



## Divine Wind

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you figure that American is an ethnicity, exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> American culture, like most groups, has a uniqueness all it's own.  That doesn't necessarily make it better or worse, just different.  If you were an American and not a Polish Nationalist Socialist, you might understand that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cultures of America while being unique, don't represent a real ethnic heritage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagreed, but feel free to define "real ethnic heritage".
> 
> Meanwhile, why aren't you leaving the US, the land you hate so much, and returning to the Polish Nationalist Socialist "ethnicity" you love so much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Real ethnicity, as in a people who have been thousands upon thousands of years in the making.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like Africans?
Click to expand...

Racist meet racist.  You two guys have fun with each other, okay?


----------



## Divine Wind

bgrouse said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which whites owe you, and for what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop asking that dumb ass question. Whites owe us money. That's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol No real answer huh? wtf have you done that would warrant anyone owing you money? wtf have I done that would warrant me owing you money? NOTHING is the right answer. You supposedly made a good living by working hard, which is what everyone should do. So, why is it that everyone can't do the same? You can't blame it on race, since you obviously succeeded. If race was a barrier today, you would not see any successful people that weren't white. You just want to bitch and moan and you are the most racist poster on these threads. You call people racist who disagree with you. You act like you are superior to others, who is the real racist? Look in the mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm superior to no one and never have said it. You're like a little child thinking you can call me a nasty name and you win. But in the world of fact, you don't.
> 
> You see Molly we were promised reparations after slavery but I do believe Andrew Johnson shut it down.  Then if you want to compound things we were just as badly treated during the time of American apartheid. Since racism by whites continues today, then we add more to the amount of money owed for pain and suffering. So then we are owed and that's the way it is.
> 
> You are a dumb ass. Read about Madam CJ Walker She was black and a millionaire in the early 1900's. Now because she was a black millionaire did that mean race was not a barrier then? No. You are so desperate to make up a nation where racism is gone that you repeat lunacy and think its a logical argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were blacks actually wronged by whites when they were bought? What was the alternative? Remain a surplus slave in Africa? What does that get you? Cannibalized?
Click to expand...

Yes.  Two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## Marion Morrison

As if IM2 didn't report me 200X at this point in the thread.


----------



## Divine Wind

IM2 said:


> I told you what you think because it is what you have displayed.
> 
> To bad........ I'm not a racist.
> 
> But you are. You think that you can use the n word and just because you put an a on the end it's not a racial slur. The internet gives you big nuts.
> 
> Patnuh.


LOL.  Yes, Massa IM2!

Yes, you are a racist, dude.  You don't believe it, but you are.  Your hate of whites, your expectation that you are "owed" something simply because of the color of your skin and the color of theirs all point to you being as big a fucking racist as the nastiest racists on this forum.


----------



## Divine Wind

IM2 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been in management meetings about hiring. Having blacks proportionally represented is a major concern....
> 
> 
> 
> I commend any company that makes sure it has a proper %age of minorities and women...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hiring by quota instead of qualifications is a "feel good" approach, not the best one for a business or a nation.
> 
> Should the military recruit solely by quota?  Give a rifle to whoever wants to join and put them on the front lines of battle just to look good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as  requited quotas with the exception of whether your company has a documented record that is proven whereby you have been shown to be actively practicing racial discrimination, therefore breaking the law.
Click to expand...

Yet you support such quotas including reparations, amirite?  You never did answer the question on how much each White American should pay each Black American.  Why?


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> THe way the tried to reach that percentage was by passing over more qualified white candidates.
> 
> 
> And sure there are serial killers out there. But not nearly as many as you would think from watching TV.
> 
> 
> 
> Passing over more qualified or even _equally_ qualified candidates because of their race is _racism_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and that's exactly what whites were and still are doing to black people.
> 
> And lets cut the shit.  The white factory rat working on the assembly line isn't more qualified, more experienced or smarter than the black.  He's just white which is why he gets the job first.  Now you guys want to cry if we give the black guy the job first for a few years to make up for the last 100.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've been giving the black job the job first for quite some time now.
> 
> And you on the left are denying that we have been.
> 
> 
> That tells me that no amount of pro-black/anti-white discrimination will be enough. THat you will ALWAYS be pushing for more.
> 
> 
> And actually, due to many reasons, generally the white guy is going to be more qualified. OR do you think that those crap blacks schools are really preparing blacks for the 21st century job force?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A. We haven't done enough clearly.
> B. You just admitted their schools are second class.
> C. The playing field is not even.
> 
> I went at im2 hard with everything you're saying and he convinced me things still aren't right
> 
> I worked for the second largest employer in Ann arbor. Why didn't they open up hq in Detroit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Who says we haven't done enough?
> 
> 2. Schools are defined by parental involvement in their child's education. Single mothers generally don't have the time, thus sucky schools.
> 
> 3. The playing field is not even because of various social dysfunctions in the black community. Which is taboo to even discuss, so effectively addressing it is impossible. We can discriminate against whites forever and not change anything other than fucking a lot of white people.
> 
> 
> 4. Wtf, would they want to open is a shit hole like Detroit?
Click to expand...

1. We haven't done enough. Evidence is the extreme poverty that still exists in these black communities. The truth is they are doing the best they can with the situation they are in. All of your points are true if racism didn't still exist in America. I'm convinced it still does. We white flighted Detroit, didn't hire blacks, harassed them with the police, put drugs in their neighborhoods, sentenced them harsher.

Now I agree with the advice we give to try harder in school, be better parents, etc but how dare us criticize when we so clearly don't want to work with them, live next to them, have them date our daughters.

I think we have a long way to go before we judge but just so you know. I judge too. 

4. Detroit isn't that bad. Downtown is amazing and metro Detroit a great place to live. So you're talking about the poorest neighborhoods in Detroit. If we don't want to build factories there why don't we have buses go as far as my neighborhood? It's because whites don't want to let them in on the economic opportunity.

You aren't all wrong but the playing field needs to be leveled. Wrongs needed to be righted. But you say you've done all you're going to do. And like me we have a bad opinion of blacks. Even polite ones. Did I tell you about the white girl we hired over the black girl? She was on drugs. We should have taken a chance and hired the black but the Chaldean bitch decided to keep the office all white.


----------



## sealybobo

If jobs were as available for blacks as they are for whites blacks wouldn't have a problem. Only then.


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told you what you think because it is what you have displayed.
> 
> To bad........ I'm not a racist.
> 
> But you are. You think that you can use the n word and just because you put an a on the end it's not a racial slur. The internet gives you big nuts.
> 
> Patnuh.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  Yes, Massa IM2!
> 
> Yes, you are a racist, dude.  You don't believe it, but you are.  Your hate of whites, your expectation that you are "owed" something simply because of the color of your skin and the color of theirs all point to you being as big a fucking racist as the nastiest racists on this forum.
Click to expand...

Nah. I don't hate all blacks, Jews, Arabs in fact I usually like them one on one. I just bitch about them as groups.

How about the French? Indians? Do you have an opinion on these groups? So why can't he speak about the white race as a group? I don't take it personally in fact I wish whites would stop giving me a bad name.


----------



## sealybobo

bgrouse said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If jobs were as available for blacks as they are for whites blacks wouldn't have a problem. Only then.
> 
> 
> 
> They would be if blacks weren't correctly well-known to be violent drug addicts.
Click to expand...

This is the attitude that created the problem.


----------



## Divine Wind

bgrouse said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol No real answer huh? wtf have you done that would warrant anyone owing you money? wtf have I done that would warrant me owing you money? NOTHING is the right answer. You supposedly made a good living by working hard, which is what everyone should do. So, why is it that everyone can't do the same? You can't blame it on race, since you obviously succeeded. If race was a barrier today, you would not see any successful people that weren't white. You just want to bitch and moan and you are the most racist poster on these threads. You call people racist who disagree with you. You act like you are superior to others, who is the real racist? Look in the mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm superior to no one and never have said it. You're like a little child thinking you can call me a nasty name and you win. But in the world of fact, you don't.
> 
> You see Molly we were promised reparations after slavery but I do believe Andrew Johnson shut it down.  Then if you want to compound things we were just as badly treated during the time of American apartheid. Since racism by whites continues today, then we add more to the amount of money owed for pain and suffering. So then we are owed and that's the way it is.
> 
> You are a dumb ass. Read about Madam CJ Walker She was black and a millionaire in the early 1900's. Now because she was a black millionaire did that mean race was not a barrier then? No. You are so desperate to make up a nation where racism is gone that you repeat lunacy and think its a logical argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were blacks actually wronged by whites when they were bought? What was the alternative? Remain a surplus slave in Africa? What does that get you? Cannibalized?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.  Two wrongs don't make a right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean two wrongs? Whites brought them to a wonderful country and now their kids are living off of welfare and being all around pigs. They're far better off than likely even their original negro slave owners.
Click to expand...

Slavery is wrong.  Fine if you don't agree, but I believe slavery is wrong.  It's not Christian.  Believe as you wish.


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If jobs were as available for blacks as they are for whites blacks wouldn't have a problem. Only then.
> 
> 
> 
> They would be if blacks weren't correctly well-known to be violent drug addicts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the attitude that created the problem.
Click to expand...

And exacerbated by your attitude.  Pot meet Kettle.


----------



## sealybobo

Why can bgrouse say stupid racist things and divine doesn't come to blacks defense? Is it because you agree with him? That's why you're a racist


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> Nah. I don't hate all blacks, Jews, Arabs in fact I usually like them one on one. *I just bitch about them as groups.*
> 
> How about the French? Indians? Do you have an opinion on these groups? So why can't he speak about the white race as a group? I don't take it personally in fact I wish whites would stop giving me a bad name.


A good example of racism and ethnic hatred.


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If jobs were as available for blacks as they are for whites blacks wouldn't have a problem. Only then.
> 
> 
> 
> They would be if blacks weren't correctly well-known to be violent drug addicts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the attitude that created the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And exacerbated by your attitude.  Pot meet Kettle.
Click to expand...

Ask im2 I was as blunt to him when I was making the same ignorant racist stuff you're saying about blacks.

You need to admit that the white community still treats blacks like second class citizens and we are cutting them off from economic opportunity. Then we need to start hiring more blacks. But I think an employer should be able to get rid of anyone without worrying about being sued if it's not working out.

I hope they do start their own business'. Black owned and run.


----------



## sealybobo

Oh li


Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. I don't hate all blacks, Jews, Arabs in fact I usually like them one on one. *I just bitch about them as groups.*
> 
> How about the French? Indians? Do you have an opinion on these groups? So why can't he speak about the white race as a group? I don't take it personally in fact I wish whites would stop giving me a bad name.
> 
> 
> 
> A good example of racism and ethnic hatred.
Click to expand...

Oh lighten up. We'll never get anywhere if everyone's as thin skinned as you


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> Why can bgrouse say stupid racist things and divine doesn't come to blacks defense? Is it because you agree with him? That's why you're a racist


I do come out against racists.  It's your selective viewing of posts that blinds you to it.

Just as you lied about me, you've chosen to overlook all the posts I've made against fucking racists like bgrouse and SobieskiSavedEurope while focusing only on the statements I've made against racists like IM2.  Why the selective viewpoint, Sealy?  I know the answer.  Do you?


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> Oh lighten up. We'll never get anywhere if everyone's as thin skinned as you


Typical of you; it's always someone elses fault, never yours.


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> ... the same ignorant racist stuff you're saying about blacks....


What is the "same ignorant racist stuff" you are claiming I've said about blacks?  Quote please.  In context earns you extra points.


----------



## sealybobo

Marion Morrison said:


> Most black people I know are full of love.
> 
> I suppose there are some full of hate because, whatever..
> 
> Notsomuch around where I'm from.
> 
> I has one black dude that didn't like me at a place I used to work.
> 
> He started giving me crap, I could easily beat him half to death.
> 
> I didn't want to get in any trouble.
> 
> There were these 5 big women on the other side of the center where we worked.
> 
> They were black, I'd say Zulu, and they were not small.
> 
> 6'3-5" probably 245+
> 
> 
> However they were still women and they'd have problems with a few packages that they were supposed to move.
> 
> Me, being a young, strong man, I did it for them, and gladly. They were nice women.
> 
> They saw that lil punk messing with me..one time.
> 
> He didn't say a word for at least two months.
> 
> 
> I appreciate the way them women stuck up for me.
> 
> Sure, I could slap his sorry ass to the ground. Where does that leave me? Locked up?


My Greek immigrant dad worked at Ford. The blacks were nice to him. The white trash hillbillies not so much.

These are the white people who only got the job because of some white guy they knew. That was the only way whites got jobs over blacks. If the company is all white and only people who know someone gets in, how do blacks get in? This is the unfair advantage whites have. Not fair.


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... the same ignorant racist stuff you're saying about blacks....
> 
> 
> 
> What is the "same ignorant racist stuff" you are claiming I've said about blacks?  Quote please.  In context earns you extra points.
Click to expand...

What are you saying?


----------



## sealybobo

Marion Morrison said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most black people I know are full of love.
> 
> I suppose there are some full of hate because, whatever..
> 
> Notsomuch around where I'm from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think hate is someone black saying that whites are still racist. Therefore love must be the black person who kisses your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are fucking truly deranged.
> 
> Btw, bitch, don't try and tell me what the fuck I think, ok?
> 
> If you want to display your clairvoyance license, then we can talk.
> 
> Until then, I'm going to say you're a racist nigga.
> 
> Period.
> 
> Patnuh.
Click to expand...

If those black women only knew. Never mind, they knew.


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been in management meetings about hiring. Having blacks proportionally represented is a major concern....
> 
> 
> 
> I commend any company that makes sure it has a proper %age of minorities and women...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hiring by quota instead of qualifications is a "feel good" approach, not the best one for a business or a nation.
> 
> Should the military recruit solely by quota?  Give a rifle to whoever wants to join and put them on the front lines of battle just to look good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as  requited quotas with the exception of whether your company has a documented record that is proven whereby you have been shown to be actively practicing racial discrimination, therefore breaking the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you support such quotas including reparations, amirite?  You never did answer the question on how much each White American should pay each Black American.  Why?
Click to expand...

Free associates degree.


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> *My Greek immigrant dad worked at Ford. The blacks were nice to him. The white trash hillbillies not so much.*
> 
> These are the white people who only got the job because of some white guy they knew. That was the only way whites got jobs over blacks. If the company is all white and only people who know someone gets in, how do blacks get in? This is the unfair advantage whites have. Not fair.


That helps explain your racism, but it doesn't excuse it.


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... the same ignorant racist stuff you're saying about blacks....
> 
> 
> 
> What is the "same ignorant racist stuff" you are claiming I've said about blacks?  Quote please.  In context earns you extra points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you saying?
Click to expand...

That you can't quote me of doing anything you've falsely accused me of doing.  You, sir, are not only a racist, but a low-life liar and character assassin.


----------



## sealybobo

bgrouse said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol No real answer huh? wtf have you done that would warrant anyone owing you money? wtf have I done that would warrant me owing you money? NOTHING is the right answer. You supposedly made a good living by working hard, which is what everyone should do. So, why is it that everyone can't do the same? You can't blame it on race, since you obviously succeeded. If race was a barrier today, you would not see any successful people that weren't white. You just want to bitch and moan and you are the most racist poster on these threads. You call people racist who disagree with you. You act like you are superior to others, who is the real racist? Look in the mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm superior to no one and never have said it. You're like a little child thinking you can call me a nasty name and you win. But in the world of fact, you don't.
> 
> You see Molly we were promised reparations after slavery but I do believe Andrew Johnson shut it down.  Then if you want to compound things we were just as badly treated during the time of American apartheid. Since racism by whites continues today, then we add more to the amount of money owed for pain and suffering. So then we are owed and that's the way it is.
> 
> You are a dumb ass. Read about Madam CJ Walker She was black and a millionaire in the early 1900's. Now because she was a black millionaire did that mean race was not a barrier then? No. You are so desperate to make up a nation where racism is gone that you repeat lunacy and think its a logical argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were blacks actually wronged by whites when they were bought? What was the alternative? Remain a surplus slave in Africa? What does that get you? Cannibalized?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.  Two wrongs don't make a right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean two wrongs? Whites brought them to a wonderful country and now their kids are living off of welfare and being all around pigs. They're far better off than likely even their original negro slave owners.
Click to expand...

If divine let's your comments go unchallenged it makes him just like all the white people who say they've done nothing wrong but in fact he's benefitting from living in a society that views blacks in a negative way and then deny racism exists. Bulls


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... the same ignorant racist stuff you're saying about blacks....
> 
> 
> 
> What is the "same ignorant racist stuff" you are claiming I've said about blacks?  Quote please.  In context earns you extra points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you saying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you can't quote me of doing anything you've falsely accused me of doing.  You, sir, are not only a racist, but a low-life liar and character assassin.
Click to expand...

You're complicit and your ignorant. Certainly not intellectually honest.

Let me guess a Republican christian?


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you support such quotas including reparations, amirite?  You never did answer the question on how much each White American should pay each Black American.  Why?
> 
> 
> 
> Free associates degree.
Click to expand...

1) There is no such thing as "free".

2) Aside from watering down Associate degrees, given all the other problems, how do you expect that will mean anything other than another "feel good" but meaningless albeit expensive measure by an authoritarian government?


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... the same ignorant racist stuff you're saying about blacks....
> 
> 
> 
> What is the "same ignorant racist stuff" you are claiming I've said about blacks?  Quote please.  In context earns you extra points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you saying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you can't quote me of doing anything you've falsely accused me of doing.  You, sir, are not only a racist, but a low-life liar and character assassin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're complicit and your ignorant. Certainly not intellectually honest.
> 
> Let me guess a Republican christian?
Click to expand...

Translation:  _I can't quote anything I've claimed about you because I'm bullshitting. _

No worries, Sealy.  Your character is well known on this forum.


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you support such quotas including reparations, amirite?  You never did answer the question on how much each White American should pay each Black American.  Why?
> 
> 
> 
> Free associates degree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) There is no such thing as "free".
> 
> 2) Aside from watering down Associate degrees, given all the other problems, how do you expect that will mean anything other than another "feel good" but meaningless albeit expensive measure by an authoritarian government?
Click to expand...

How about an unwritten social contract where companies continue to take a chance on black people like we did in the affirmative action days.

And not just on the factory floor. At all levels even upper management


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... the same ignorant racist stuff you're saying about blacks....
> 
> 
> 
> What is the "same ignorant racist stuff" you are claiming I've said about blacks?  Quote please.  In context earns you extra points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you saying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That you can't quote me of doing anything you've falsely accused me of doing.  You, sir, are not only a racist, but a low-life liar and character assassin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're complicit and your ignorant. Certainly not intellectually honest.
> 
> Let me guess a Republican christian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation:  _I can't quote anything I've claimed about you because I'm bullshitting. _
> 
> No worries, Sealy.  Your character is well known on this forum.
Click to expand...

I'd have to go back and find your implicit racism. Not that important what you think or have said. You're taking the other side so I'm lumping you in with the white nationalist Steve bannon types


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> I'd have to go back and find your implicit racism. Not that important what you think or have said. You're taking the other side so I'm lumping you in with the white nationalist Steve bannon types


You claimed that before yet it never happened.  You're just a lying scumbag racist, Sealy.  No better and no worse than bgrouse and SobieskiSavedEurope.  IMO, you and they are all part of the problem and don't give a shit about finding an equitable solution.  

You are free to lump me in with whomever you like, but like your other lies, it means nothing to me.  It just means you are part of the hatred in our country.


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.
> 
> 
> 
> A good post and agreed on much of it, but not all.  On the positive side, you are absolutely correct that there is a difference between anger and hate.  You are also correct that many Americans have been prejudiced by the very system meant to protect them.
> 
> OTOH,  Affirmative Action and other "special rules  for special people" only further divide Americans, not unite them.  Since such rules violate the 14th Amendment in the opinions of many common Americans (not SCOTUS), the divide becomes wider.
> 
> Let's not forget that many large groups have been prejudiced against and then became American mainstream.  It wasn't that long ago that Irish and Italian immigrants were thought of as being lowlife scum, criminals and Papists.  A major hurdle for JFK being elected was prejudice against both the Irish and Catholics.
> 
> IMO, the way to get past this is to look past it.  Not keep dragging it into the center of everything as the Democrats are doing.  They have used the Race Card for political purposes and continue to do so.  It hurts us.  Likewise, prejudices within the Republican party also hurt both the party and our nation.   Remember the "Republican Autopsy" after the 2012 debacle?  Hispanic Americans are Perfect Republicans: They are traditional, big on family, big on religion, but many are brown, so the RNC tends to overlook them.  Sad.
Click to expand...

Here's the problems blacks have. Greek, Italian, Arab and Mexicans come here and immediately they are treated better than blacks.

Or in one generation. 

Even my Greek immigrant dad with no high school diploma got a job at Ford. Why? No black American wanted that job?


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have to go back and find your implicit racism. Not that important what you think or have said. You're taking the other side so I'm lumping you in with the white nationalist Steve bannon types
> 
> 
> 
> You claimed that before yet it never happened.  You're just a lying scumbag racist, Sealy.  No better and no worse than bgrouse and SobieskiSavedEurope.  IMO, you and they are all part of the problem and don't give a shit about finding an equitable solution.
> 
> You are free to lump me in with whomever you like, but like your other lies, it means nothing to me.  It just means you are part of the hatred in our country.
Click to expand...

No I do want a solution. I am willing to back it down and compromise. I read Trump's art of the deal.

So what now? Stop making this about you.


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If jobs were as available for blacks as they are for whites blacks wouldn't have a problem. Only then.
> 
> 
> 
> They would be if blacks weren't correctly well-known to be violent drug addicts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the attitude that created the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And exacerbated by your attitude.  Pot meet Kettle.
Click to expand...

You butted in here.


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.
> 
> 
> 
> A good post and agreed on much of it, but not all.  On the positive side, you are absolutely correct that there is a difference between anger and hate.  You are also correct that many Americans have been prejudiced by the very system meant to protect them.
> 
> OTOH,  Affirmative Action and other "special rules  for special people" only further divide Americans, not unite them.  Since such rules violate the 14th Amendment in the opinions of many common Americans (not SCOTUS), the divide becomes wider.
> 
> Let's not forget that many large groups have been prejudiced against and then became American mainstream.  It wasn't that long ago that Irish and Italian immigrants were thought of as being lowlife scum, criminals and Papists.  A major hurdle for JFK being elected was prejudice against both the Irish and Catholics.
> 
> IMO, the way to get past this is to look past it.  Not keep dragging it into the center of everything as the Democrats are doing.  They have used the Race Card for political purposes and continue to do so.  It hurts us.  Likewise, prejudices within the Republican party also hurt both the party and our nation.   Remember the "Republican Autopsy" after the 2012 debacle?  Hispanic Americans are Perfect Republicans: They are traditional, big on family, big on religion, but many are brown, so the RNC tends to overlook them.  Sad.
Click to expand...

There should be a special tax break for diverse companies


----------



## IM2

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can bgrouse say stupid racist things and divine doesn't come to blacks defense? Is it because you agree with him? That's why you're a racist
> 
> 
> 
> I do come out against racists.  It's your selective viewing of posts that blinds you to it.
> 
> Just as you lied about me, you've chosen to overlook all the posts I've made against fucking racists like bgrouse and SobieskiSavedEurope while focusing only on the statements I've made against racists like IM2.  Why the selective viewpoint, Sealy?  I know the answer.  Do you?
Click to expand...


Show evidence of my racism. I want quotes. And not quotes where I am responding to some ignorant racist comment one of you  guys have made to me.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If jobs were as available for blacks as they are for whites blacks wouldn't have a problem. Only then.
> 
> 
> 
> They would be if blacks weren't correctly well-known to be violent drug addicts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the attitude that created the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And exacerbated by your attitude.  Pot meet Kettle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ask im2 I was as blunt to him when I was making the same ignorant racist stuff you're saying about blacks.
> 
> You need to admit that the white community still treats blacks like second class citizens and we are cutting them off from economic opportunity. Then we need to start hiring more blacks. But I think an employer should be able to get rid of anyone without worrying about being sued if it's not working out.
> 
> I hope they do start their own business'. Black owned and run.
Click to expand...


I agree with everything but the last line I have a problem with..

There are over 2 million black businesses. Please stop acting like we aren't doing that.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites?  Are you a racist?  Why not compare Irish, Italians and other groups who have been prejudiced against in the 20th Century just like Blacks?  Lemme guess, because they weren't slaves?  You might want to go deeper into history on that one.  Specifically "indentured servitidue".
> 
> No matter, feel free to spread your hate, keep up the divide, push that attitude that "whites" owe you and let's keep playing the race card as an excuse for everything that's wrong with "black" culture in America.  Not your responsibility at all, just keep blaming "whites".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said what I said and racism has nothing to do with it. When you look at the 20th, you see that whites, such as Irish, Italians or whatever practiced racism against blacks.  These whites had full constitutional rights .You need to understand that  I have gone deep. Much deeper than you apparently. Because indentured servants signed a contract to come here and work for 7 years in return for getting their trip here paid for you fucking idiot. .I will blame whites for what they deserve to be blamed for, whites do owe us and whites have played the mother fucking race card since at least July 4th ,1776.  So shove that hate shit right back up your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which whites owe you, and for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop asking that dumb ass question. Whites owe us money. That's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol No real answer huh? wtf have you done that would warrant anyone owing you money? wtf have I done that would warrant me owing you money? NOTHING is the right answer. You supposedly made a good living by working hard, which is what everyone should do. So, why is it that everyone can't do the same? You can't blame it on race, since you obviously succeeded. If race was a barrier today, you would not see any successful people that weren't white. You just want to bitch and moan and you are the most racist poster on these threads. You call people racist who disagree with you. You act like you are superior to others, who is the real racist? Look in the mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm superior to no one and never have said it. You're like a little child thinking you can call me a nasty name and you win. But in the world of fact, you don't.
> 
> You see Molly we were promised reparations after slavery but I do believe Andrew Johnson shut it down.  Then if you want to compound things we were just as badly treated during the time of American apartheid. Since racism by whites continues today, then we add more to the amount of money owed for pain and suffering. So then we are owed and that's the way it is.
> 
> You are a dumb ass. Read about Madam CJ Walker She was black and a millionaire in the early 1900's. Now because she was a black millionaire did that mean race was not a barrier then? No. You are so desperate to make up a nation where racism is gone that you repeat lunacy and think its a logical argument.
Click to expand...

Where did i call you a nasty name?  You are the one calling others names. And no, you were not promised reparations.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said what I said and racism has nothing to do with it. When you look at the 20th, you see that whites, such as Irish, Italians or whatever practiced racism against blacks.  These whites had full constitutional rights .You need to understand that  I have gone deep. Much deeper than you apparently. Because indentured servants signed a contract to come here and work for 7 years in return for getting their trip here paid for you fucking idiot. .I will blame whites for what they deserve to be blamed for, whites do owe us and whites have played the mother fucking race card since at least July 4th ,1776.  So shove that hate shit right back up your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Which whites owe you, and for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop asking that dumb ass question. Whites owe us money. That's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol No real answer huh? wtf have you done that would warrant anyone owing you money? wtf have I done that would warrant me owing you money? NOTHING is the right answer. You supposedly made a good living by working hard, which is what everyone should do. So, why is it that everyone can't do the same? You can't blame it on race, since you obviously succeeded. If race was a barrier today, you would not see any successful people that weren't white. You just want to bitch and moan and you are the most racist poster on these threads. You call people racist who disagree with you. You act like you are superior to others, who is the real racist? Look in the mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm superior to no one and never have said it. You're like a little child thinking you can call me a nasty name and you win. But in the world of fact, you don't.
> 
> You see Molly we were promised reparations after slavery but I do believe Andrew Johnson shut it down.  Then if you want to compound things we were just as badly treated during the time of American apartheid. Since racism by whites continues today, then we add more to the amount of money owed for pain and suffering. So then we are owed and that's the way it is.
> 
> You are a dumb ass. Read about Madam CJ Walker She was black and a millionaire in the early 1900's. Now because she was a black millionaire did that mean race was not a barrier then? No. You are so desperate to make up a nation where racism is gone that you repeat lunacy and think its a logical argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did i call you a nasty name?  You are the one calling others names. And no, you were not promised reparations.
Click to expand...


You've called me a racist countless times when I have said nothing racist and you are here telling me how I have called people names who have made terrible filthy racist comments. Secondly when you choose to engage with me, you kinda need to put down the Rush Limbaugh's book of white conservative responses to blacks excusing yourselves from American history. You need to know what you are talking about when you tell me what we were not promised anything because we were,

*The Truth Behind ’40 Acres and a Mule’

We’ve all heard the story of the “40 acres and a mule” promise to former slaves. It’s a staple of black history lessons, and it’s the name of Spike Lee’s film company. The promise was the first systematic attempt to provide a form of reparations to newly freed slaves, and it was astonishingly radical for its time, proto-socialist in its implications. In fact, such a policy would be radical in any country today: the federal government’s massive confiscation of private property — some 400,000 acres — formerly owned by Confederate land owners, and its methodical redistribution to former black slaves.*

*We have been taught in school that the source of the policy of “40 acres and a mule” was Union General **William T. Sherman’s Special Field Order No. 15**, issued on Jan. 16, 1865. (That account is half-right: Sherman prescribed the 40 acres in that Order, but not the mule. The mule would come later.)*

The Truth Behind '40 Acres and a Mule' | African American History Blog | The African Americans: Many Rivers to Cross

*Sherman's Field Order No. 15*

*On January 16, 1865, during the **Civil War** (1861-65), Union general William T. Sherman issued his Special Field Order No. 15, which confiscated as Union property a strip of coastline stretching from Charleston, South Carolina, to the St. John's River in Florida, including Georgia's **Sea Islands** and the mainland thirty miles in from the coast. The order redistributed the roughly 400,000 acres of land to newly freed black families in forty-acre segments.*

Sherman's Field Order No. 15

Yes we *WERE* promised reparations and yes we are owed.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were blacks actually wronged by whites when they were bought? What was the alternative? Remain a surplus slave in Africa? What does that get you? Cannibalized?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Two wrongs don't make a right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean two wrongs? Whites brought them to a wonderful country and now their kids are living off of welfare and being all around pigs. They're far better off than likely even their original negro slave owners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slavery is wrong.  Fine if you don't agree, but I believe slavery is wrong.  It's not Christian.  Believe as you wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was wrong. Just imagine how much less crime and dead weight this country would have if early Americans said no to slavery and let them starve to death and be cannibalized by their African slave owners. I never owned a slave, but I regret it every day.
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If jobs were as available for blacks as they are for whites blacks wouldn't have a problem. Only then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They would be if blacks weren't correctly well-known to be violent drug addicts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the attitude that created the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whitey thought negroes were violet drug addicts, so negroes became violent drug addicts. Typical cause and effect and in no way is it possible that it occurred in reverse order. Uh huh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is pure ignorance. Did you even get a 5th grade education?
Click to expand...

Don't people like divine wind realize understand or admit bgrouse is the type of hiring managers you have to deal with?


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Two wrongs don't make a right.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean two wrongs? Whites brought them to a wonderful country and now their kids are living off of welfare and being all around pigs. They're far better off than likely even their original negro slave owners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slavery is wrong.  Fine if you don't agree, but I believe slavery is wrong.  It's not Christian.  Believe as you wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was wrong. Just imagine how much less crime and dead weight this country would have if early Americans said no to slavery and let them starve to death and be cannibalized by their African slave owners. I never owned a slave, but I regret it every day.
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If jobs were as available for blacks as they are for whites blacks wouldn't have a problem. Only then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They would be if blacks weren't correctly well-known to be violent drug addicts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the attitude that created the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whitey thought negroes were violet drug addicts, so negroes became violent drug addicts. Typical cause and effect and in no way is it possible that it occurred in reverse order. Uh huh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is pure ignorance. Did you even get a 5th grade education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't people like divine wind realize understand or admit bgrouse is the type of hiring managers you have to deal with?
Click to expand...


Apparently not. They are too busy reading that racist garbage, repeating some of it themselves then tell us that it no longer exists and think we are just going to fall down and say of course it doesn't.


----------



## IM2

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  Two wrongs don't make a right.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean two wrongs? Whites brought them to a wonderful country and now their kids are living off of welfare and being all around pigs. They're far better off than likely even their original negro slave owners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Slavery is wrong.  Fine if you don't agree, but I believe slavery is wrong.  It's not Christian.  Believe as you wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was wrong. Just imagine how much less crime and dead weight this country would have if early Americans said no to slavery and let them starve to death and be cannibalized by their African slave owners. I never owned a slave, but I regret it every day.
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If jobs were as available for blacks as they are for whites blacks wouldn't have a problem. Only then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They would be if blacks weren't correctly well-known to be violent drug addicts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the attitude that created the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whitey thought negroes were violet drug addicts, so negroes became violent drug addicts. Typical cause and effect and in no way is it possible that it occurred in reverse order. Uh huh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is pure ignorance. Did you even get a 5th grade education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you address my car question already, Mr. 5th grade education?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, I'll try to keep it simple, though I fear it will be too difficult for you:
> 
> Ford builds 100,000 cars. All 100,000 cars fail fail within the first day of use.
> Toyota builds 100,000,000,000 cars, but 150,000 of them fail within the first day of use. The rest are still on the road a year later with no problems.
> 
> Next year, both companies release the same model of car with no changes. Do you buy the Toyota because it produced fewer failed models *per capita* or the Ford because it produced fewer failed models *altogether*? I'd get the Toyota. What about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You see Jethro, I get what you are trying to prove. Your per capita argument has no merit. You see Jethro,, your per capita claim does not take into consideration a whole lot of factors. For example blacks have a 2 times higher rate of poverty than our population while whites have 9 times less poverty than theirs.  Per capita our rate of poverty is 3 times that of whites. What happens if our rates of poverty were the same? Because even as you have far less poverty than we do, numerically you commit more crimes. So then what happens if we have 8 times less the rate of poverty in the black community as our population like whites do Jethro?

You don't know because you didn't get out of the fifth grade.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which whites owe you, and for what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop asking that dumb ass question. Whites owe us money. That's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol No real answer huh? wtf have you done that would warrant anyone owing you money? wtf have I done that would warrant me owing you money? NOTHING is the right answer. You supposedly made a good living by working hard, which is what everyone should do. So, why is it that everyone can't do the same? You can't blame it on race, since you obviously succeeded. If race was a barrier today, you would not see any successful people that weren't white. You just want to bitch and moan and you are the most racist poster on these threads. You call people racist who disagree with you. You act like you are superior to others, who is the real racist? Look in the mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm superior to no one and never have said it. You're like a little child thinking you can call me a nasty name and you win. But in the world of fact, you don't.
> 
> You see Molly we were promised reparations after slavery but I do believe Andrew Johnson shut it down.  Then if you want to compound things we were just as badly treated during the time of American apartheid. Since racism by whites continues today, then we add more to the amount of money owed for pain and suffering. So then we are owed and that's the way it is.
> 
> You are a dumb ass. Read about Madam CJ Walker She was black and a millionaire in the early 1900's. Now because she was a black millionaire did that mean race was not a barrier then? No. You are so desperate to make up a nation where racism is gone that you repeat lunacy and think its a logical argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did i call you a nasty name?  You are the one calling others names. And no, you were not promised reparations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've called me a racist countless times when I have said nothing racist and you are here telling me how I have called people names who have made terrible filthy racist comments. Secondly when you choose to engage with me, you kinda need to put down the Rush Limbaugh's book of white conservative responses to blacks excusing yourselves from American history. You need to know what you are talking about when you tell me what we were not promised anything because we were,
> 
> *The Truth Behind ’40 Acres and a Mule’
> 
> We’ve all heard the story of the “40 acres and a mule” promise to former slaves. It’s a staple of black history lessons, and it’s the name of Spike Lee’s film company. The promise was the first systematic attempt to provide a form of reparations to newly freed slaves, and it was astonishingly radical for its time, proto-socialist in its implications. In fact, such a policy would be radical in any country today: the federal government’s massive confiscation of private property — some 400,000 acres — formerly owned by Confederate land owners, and its methodical redistribution to former black slaves.*
> 
> *We have been taught in school that the source of the policy of “40 acres and a mule” was Union General **William T. Sherman’s Special Field Order No. 15**, issued on Jan. 16, 1865. (That account is half-right: Sherman prescribed the 40 acres in that Order, but not the mule. The mule would come later.)*
> 
> The Truth Behind '40 Acres and a Mule' | African American History Blog | The African Americans: Many Rivers to Cross
> 
> *Sherman's Field Order No. 15*
> 
> *On January 16, 1865, during the **Civil War** (1861-65), Union general William T. Sherman issued his Special Field Order No. 15, which confiscated as Union property a strip of coastline stretching from Charleston, South Carolina, to the St. John's River in Florida, including Georgia's **Sea Islands** and the mainland thirty miles in from the coast. The order redistributed the roughly 400,000 acres of land to newly freed black families in forty-acre segments.*
> 
> Sherman's Field Order No. 15
> 
> Yes we *WERE* promised reparations and yes we are owed.
Click to expand...


How many people do you know that own some 40 acre plots? I know one, and he bought up all the neighbor's, too.

He now has 160 acres. They didn't want to work it, he (well,his grandpa) did.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean two wrongs? Whites brought them to a wonderful country and now their kids are living off of welfare and being all around pigs. They're far better off than likely even their original negro slave owners.
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery is wrong.  Fine if you don't agree, but I believe slavery is wrong.  It's not Christian.  Believe as you wish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was wrong. Just imagine how much less crime and dead weight this country would have if early Americans said no to slavery and let them starve to death and be cannibalized by their African slave owners. I never owned a slave, but I regret it every day.
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> They would be if blacks weren't correctly well-known to be violent drug addicts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the attitude that created the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whitey thought negroes were violet drug addicts, so negroes became violent drug addicts. Typical cause and effect and in no way is it possible that it occurred in reverse order. Uh huh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is pure ignorance. Did you even get a 5th grade education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you address my car question already, Mr. 5th grade education?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, I'll try to keep it simple, though I fear it will be too difficult for you:
> 
> Ford builds 100,000 cars. All 100,000 cars fail fail within the first day of use.
> Toyota builds 100,000,000,000 cars, but 150,000 of them fail within the first day of use. The rest are still on the road a year later with no problems.
> 
> Next year, both companies release the same model of car with no changes. Do you buy the Toyota because it produced fewer failed models *per capita* or the Ford because it produced fewer failed models *altogether*? I'd get the Toyota. What about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see Jethro, I get what you are trying to prove. Your per capita argument has no merit. You see Jethro,, your per capita claim does not take into consideration a whole lot of factors. For example blacks have a 2 times higher rate of poverty than our population while whites have 9 times less poverty than theirs.  Per capita our rate of poverty is 3 times that of whites. What happens if our rates of poverty were the same? Because even as you have far less poverty than we do, numerically you commit more crimes. So then what happens if we have 8 times less the rate of poverty in the black community as our population like whites do Jethro?
> 
> You don't know because you didn't get out of the fifth grade.
Click to expand...


Aren't these conservative white men that are telling us racism doesn't exist anymore also the same guys who claim sexual harassment doesn't really happen in the work place?

Fox News sexual harassment scandal grows to include political hopefuls

Nine months of sex harassment scandals take down two Fox News icons

Fox suspends business news host Charles Payne amid sexual harassment allegations

White male conservatives want blacks and women to just bend over and take it.


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If jobs were as available for blacks as they are for whites blacks wouldn't have a problem. Only then.
> 
> 
> 
> They would be if blacks weren't correctly well-known to be violent drug addicts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the attitude that created the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And exacerbated by your attitude.  Pot meet Kettle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You butted in here.
Click to expand...

Once again blaming your own actions on others.


Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lighten up. We'll never get anywhere if everyone's as thin skinned as you
> 
> 
> 
> Typical of you; it's always someone elses fault, never yours.
Click to expand...


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> Aren't these conservative white men that are telling us racism doesn't exist anymore also the same guys who claim sexual harassment doesn't really happen in the work place?.....


Who is saying racism doesn't exist anymore?  Quote please.  I won't hold my breath waiting for you to back up your lies.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which whites owe you, and for what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop asking that dumb ass question. Whites owe us money. That's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol No real answer huh? wtf have you done that would warrant anyone owing you money? wtf have I done that would warrant me owing you money? NOTHING is the right answer. You supposedly made a good living by working hard, which is what everyone should do. So, why is it that everyone can't do the same? You can't blame it on race, since you obviously succeeded. If race was a barrier today, you would not see any successful people that weren't white. You just want to bitch and moan and you are the most racist poster on these threads. You call people racist who disagree with you. You act like you are superior to others, who is the real racist? Look in the mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm superior to no one and never have said it. You're like a little child thinking you can call me a nasty name and you win. But in the world of fact, you don't.
> 
> You see Molly we were promised reparations after slavery but I do believe Andrew Johnson shut it down.  Then if you want to compound things we were just as badly treated during the time of American apartheid. Since racism by whites continues today, then we add more to the amount of money owed for pain and suffering. So then we are owed and that's the way it is.
> 
> You are a dumb ass. Read about Madam CJ Walker She was black and a millionaire in the early 1900's. Now because she was a black millionaire did that mean race was not a barrier then? No. You are so desperate to make up a nation where racism is gone that you repeat lunacy and think its a logical argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did i call you a nasty name?  You are the one calling others names. And no, you were not promised reparations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've called me a racist countless times when I have said nothing racist and you are here telling me how I have called people names who have made terrible filthy racist comments. Secondly when you choose to engage with me, you kinda need to put down the Rush Limbaugh's book of white conservative responses to blacks excusing yourselves from American history. You need to know what you are talking about when you tell me what we were not promised anything because we were,
> 
> *The Truth Behind ’40 Acres and a Mule’
> 
> We’ve all heard the story of the “40 acres and a mule” promise to former slaves. It’s a staple of black history lessons, and it’s the name of Spike Lee’s film company. The promise was the first systematic attempt to provide a form of reparations to newly freed slaves, and it was astonishingly radical for its time, proto-socialist in its implications. In fact, such a policy would be radical in any country today: the federal government’s massive confiscation of private property — some 400,000 acres — formerly owned by Confederate land owners, and its methodical redistribution to former black slaves.*
> 
> *We have been taught in school that the source of the policy of “40 acres and a mule” was Union General **William T. Sherman’s Special Field Order No. 15**, issued on Jan. 16, 1865. (That account is half-right: Sherman prescribed the 40 acres in that Order, but not the mule. The mule would come later.)*
> 
> The Truth Behind '40 Acres and a Mule' | African American History Blog | The African Americans: Many Rivers to Cross
> 
> *Sherman's Field Order No. 15*
> 
> *On January 16, 1865, during the **Civil War** (1861-65), Union general William T. Sherman issued his Special Field Order No. 15, which confiscated as Union property a strip of coastline stretching from Charleston, South Carolina, to the St. John's River in Florida, including Georgia's **Sea Islands** and the mainland thirty miles in from the coast. The order redistributed the roughly 400,000 acres of land to newly freed black families in forty-acre segments.*
> 
> Sherman's Field Order No. 15
> 
> Yes we *WERE* promised reparations and yes we are owed.
Click to expand...

YOU were not promised reparations, YOU did not exist.


----------



## Divine Wind

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did i call you a nasty name?  You are the one calling others names. And no, you were not promised reparations.
> 
> 
> 
> You've called me a racist countless times...
Click to expand...

Dude, you are a racist and MizMolly isn't the only one who knows it.


IM2 said:


> ....Helping people deal with it and helping them cope with the feelings that come with being disrespected by *no class ignorant white maggots like you* who could not wipe my ass...g.





IM2 said:


> All I can say is * you white boys need to learn how to read.*
> 
> 
> The majority opinion explicitly does not reverse the court's 2003 decision upholding the right of colleges and universities to use race *as one of several factors* in achieving a diverse student body
> 
> One of several factors.  But whites used race to deny blacks and everyone else not white from entering schools for about 2 centuries so this whining about use of race as a criteria coming from whites is a joke.
> 
> .Number 1 :  The Supreme Court issued a series of far-reaching split decisions Thursday,* limiting the use of race to assign public school enrollment*
> 
> Supreme Court Rules on Race and Schools
> 
> The use of race was limited.  Learn to read.
> .





IM2 said:


> Since* whites have used race to determine everything* I don't care about your sniveling, whiny garbage used to present a strawman built on false equivalences..





IM2 said:


> ...There hasn't been any move to anti white discrimination over the last 60-70 years.





IM2 said:


> How long do whites get to lie to themselves? Don't compare Irish and Italians to blacks. None of them faced what blacks did. Affirmative Action divides nothing. whites divided he nation themselves by denying the same rights they got to others. If not for Affirmative Action, America as we see it now would not exist. The only people who say this violates the 14th amendment are whites who are racists themselves. Your first line was pure bullshit and that belief needs to die because it's a complete lie. When whites like you face the truth then America will be less divided. YOU are the ones keeping things divided by lying to yourselves to the extent of creating and pushing a race baited lie because whites got mad that laws had to be made to stop whites from the oppression of those not white.  These are not special rules and there are no special people. Whites are the ones who have thought they were especially entitled to things and they still do now. That's why your first line exists and you actually believe it.


----------



## MizMolly

Forty Acres and a Mule - Dictionary definition of Forty Acres and a Mule | Encyclopedia.com: FREE online dictionary

the Freed-men's Bureau initially was authorized to divide abandoned and confiscated lands into forty-acre tracts for *rental and eventual sale *to refugees and former slaves.  The government has broken many promises. It appears the land was not free, it was to be rented and sold to former slaves.


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't these conservative white men that are telling us racism doesn't exist anymore also the same guys who claim sexual harassment doesn't really happen in the work place?.....
> 
> 
> 
> Who is saying racism doesn't exist anymore?  Quote please.  I won't hold my breath waiting for you to back up your lies.
Click to expand...


Divine, you are a trouble maker, whiner, defensive and in no way are you advancing the discussion.  Shut the fuck up ok?  LOL


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did i call you a nasty name?  You are the one calling others names. And no, you were not promised reparations.
> 
> 
> 
> You've called me a racist countless times...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, you are a racist and MizMolly isn't the only one who knows it.
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Helping people deal with it and helping them cope with the feelings that come with being disrespected by *no class ignorant white maggots like you* who could not wipe my ass...g.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is * you white boys need to learn how to read.*
> 
> 
> The majority opinion explicitly does not reverse the court's 2003 decision upholding the right of colleges and universities to use race *as one of several factors* in achieving a diverse student body
> 
> One of several factors.  But whites used race to deny blacks and everyone else not white from entering schools for about 2 centuries so this whining about use of race as a criteria coming from whites is a joke.
> 
> .Number 1 :  The Supreme Court issued a series of far-reaching split decisions Thursday,* limiting the use of race to assign public school enrollment*
> 
> Supreme Court Rules on Race and Schools
> 
> The use of race was limited.  Learn to read.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since* whites have used race to determine everything* I don't care about your sniveling, whiny garbage used to present a strawman built on false equivalences..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...There hasn't been any move to anti white discrimination over the last 60-70 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long do whites get to lie to themselves? Don't compare Irish and Italians to blacks. None of them faced what blacks did. Affirmative Action divides nothing. whites divided he nation themselves by denying the same rights they got to others. If not for Affirmative Action, America as we see it now would not exist. The only people who say this violates the 14th amendment are whites who are racists themselves. Your first line was pure bullshit and that belief needs to die because it's a complete lie. When whites like you face the truth then America will be less divided. YOU are the ones keeping things divided by lying to yourselves to the extent of creating and pushing a race baited lie because whites got mad that laws had to be made to stop whites from the oppression of those not white.  These are not special rules and there are no special people. Whites are the ones who have thought they were especially entitled to things and they still do now. That's why your first line exists and you actually believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You and your stupid ass comments are holding us all back.  Society as well as this discussion.  Stop it for fuck sakes.  

Do you believe that blacks have it fair in America?  If they don't, is your position tough shit get over it or are you willing and open to the idea that maybe we get whites to stop being racist.

What am I saying?  If I'm talking to a right wing nut job then you are probably in agreement with Trump and Jeff Sessions who are now looking into how white kids are being discriminated against in colleges and universities.  Oh yea, the poor mistreated white kids. 

Report: Justice Department will seek to sue colleges over affirmative action

I think we should continue affirmative action.  Your side clearly does not.  I'm assuming you voted Republican in the last election right?


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please. In your haste to insist that I express gratitude to a few white politicians of the distant  past for DOING THEIR JOBS, you lied. I did NOT say NOTHING  was done between the years that I called out, I said that from 1947 to 1957 there was nothing then or now that happened to marginalize the white population as you implied.
> 
> You are wasting time and words trying to convince the wrong person to express gratitude  for lawmakers only doing the right thing.
> 
> Your problem is that you actually believe that black citizens should be second class and subservient to even the lowest bottomfeeding white man.
> 
> You also think that ANY laws passed to create a path to equal citizenship for blacks should be viewed  as a gift as oppposed to a RIGHT. And ANY gains made by anyone black is considered "taking from white people" by you.
> 
> You are a condecending prick and habitual whiner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Nothing I said, has implied in anyway that blacks should be second class citizens. You are a filthy race baiting liar.
> 
> 2. The laws designed to "create a path to equal citizenship" were fully supported by republicans then and republicans now. It is as those laws and policies have moved BEYOND that to anti-white discrimination that I object. Nothing I have said gives you reason to say otherwise. YOu are a filthy race baiting liar.
> 
> 3. The historical tidbit about 1862 was very interesting. White republicans even back before the Civil War, busting their asses for your ancestors. And look at the result. Generations of increasing entitlement and racism and hatred, from people like you.
> 
> 
> 4. THe Eisenhower stuff was great too. YOu know he appointed FIVE justices to the Supreme Court? NOne of them southerns or segregationists.
> 
> 
> 5. Yes, in arguing with you over and over the same points, with your constant lying and insults, i did lose the immediate thread of your insane denials and conflated "nothing" with "nothing to marginalize whites". Did I mention that you are a filthy race baiting liar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sniff, sniff...have a tissue, sister.
> 
> I have told you before, you can stop addressing me immediately, because you will get the same response over and over, you effeminate,  pathological nutcase.
> 
> You are terminally  obsessed with dictating what  YOU  believe that adults who you do not know should be grateful for. You do not get to decide that in my case.
> 
> And as fsr as race baiting, it is YOU who is the race baiter.
> 
> You in all of your abject stupidity had the gall to state to IM2 "to look at the last 60 to 70 years" and you intended for that  to mean "Blacks have gained at the expense of whites" over that time frame.
> 
> 
> I then told you "nothing happened in that time frame to MARGINALIZE the white population". and you, being the egregious, lying asswipe that you are twisted my words so suit your agenda.
> 
> I called you on your bullshit and you had a meltdown.
> 
> You're a moronic little tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no meltdown, just me calming and repeatedly calling you on your constant stream of bullshit.
> 
> 
> Let's remember you are the one arguing that Abraham Lincoln was not strongly anti-slavery and deserves no credit for freeing the slaves.
> 
> 
> You are the stupid one here, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you have failed abysmally at providing even a shred of a fact that he placed ending slavery for HUMANITARIAN REASONS above preserving the Union, while I have repeatedly shown evidence of him placing the preservation of the Union first. I never said that he wasnt anti slavery. I said that his priority was keeping the Union whole.
> 
> You have been on a failing mission to write your own footnote over his real legacy.
> 
> In his own words, he said if he could preserve the union and not free a single slave or vice versa he would do so.
> 
> Looks like you need to check your mirror for a living definition of stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've repeatedly posted quotes from him voicing his moral opposition to slavery.
> 
> Your lies are designed only to fool yourself and other willful dupes.
Click to expand...


Prove where I have lied, asshole. I have not speculated one iota about Lincoln's belief system as you have. All of your repetitive "humanitarian" and morality B.S. is your opinion. Nothing more. From the outset I have stated that his first priority was saving the union. You cannot deny that without looking stupid.


----------



## IM2

Divine.Wind said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did i call you a nasty name?  You are the one calling others names. And no, you were not promised reparations.
> 
> 
> 
> You've called me a racist countless times...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, you are a racist and MizMolly isn't the only one who knows it.
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Helping people deal with it and helping them cope with the feelings that come with being disrespected by *no class ignorant white maggots like you* who could not wipe my ass...g.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is * you white boys need to learn how to read.*
> 
> 
> The majority opinion explicitly does not reverse the court's 2003 decision upholding the right of colleges and universities to use race *as one of several factors* in achieving a diverse student body
> 
> One of several factors.  But whites used race to deny blacks and everyone else not white from entering schools for about 2 centuries so this whining about use of race as a criteria coming from whites is a joke.
> 
> .Number 1 :  The Supreme Court issued a series of far-reaching split decisions Thursday,* limiting the use of race to assign public school enrollment*
> 
> Supreme Court Rules on Race and Schools
> 
> The use of race was limited.  Learn to read.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since* whites have used race to determine everything* I don't care about your sniveling, whiny garbage used to present a strawman built on false equivalences..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...There hasn't been any move to anti white discrimination over the last 60-70 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long do whites get to lie to themselves? Don't compare Irish and Italians to blacks. None of them faced what blacks did. Affirmative Action divides nothing. whites divided he nation themselves by denying the same rights they got to others. If not for Affirmative Action, America as we see it now would not exist. The only people who say this violates the 14th amendment are whites who are racists themselves. Your first line was pure bullshit and that belief needs to die because it's a complete lie. When whites like you face the truth then America will be less divided. YOU are the ones keeping things divided by lying to yourselves to the extent of creating and pushing a race baited lie because whites got mad that laws had to be made to stop whites from the oppression of those not white.  These are not special rules and there are no special people. Whites are the ones who have thought they were especially entitled to things and they still do now. That's why your first line exists and you actually believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


And this is what you call racist? LOL!

The first 2  are responses to some serious racist crap I got from some pf you. But the rest is fact.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> Forty Acres and a Mule - Dictionary definition of Forty Acres and a Mule | Encyclopedia.com: FREE online dictionary
> 
> the Freed-men's Bureau initially was authorized to divide abandoned and confiscated lands into forty-acre tracts for *rental and eventual sale *to refugees and former slaves.  The government has broken many promises. It appears the land was not free, it was to be rented and sold to former slaves.



Molly, Henry Gates is a world renown historical expert. Free dictionary is not. We were promised land. We did not get it. We are owed.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop asking that dumb ass question. Whites owe us money. That's just the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> lol No real answer huh? wtf have you done that would warrant anyone owing you money? wtf have I done that would warrant me owing you money? NOTHING is the right answer. You supposedly made a good living by working hard, which is what everyone should do. So, why is it that everyone can't do the same? You can't blame it on race, since you obviously succeeded. If race was a barrier today, you would not see any successful people that weren't white. You just want to bitch and moan and you are the most racist poster on these threads. You call people racist who disagree with you. You act like you are superior to others, who is the real racist? Look in the mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm superior to no one and never have said it. You're like a little child thinking you can call me a nasty name and you win. But in the world of fact, you don't.
> 
> You see Molly we were promised reparations after slavery but I do believe Andrew Johnson shut it down.  Then if you want to compound things we were just as badly treated during the time of American apartheid. Since racism by whites continues today, then we add more to the amount of money owed for pain and suffering. So then we are owed and that's the way it is.
> 
> You are a dumb ass. Read about Madam CJ Walker She was black and a millionaire in the early 1900's. Now because she was a black millionaire did that mean race was not a barrier then? No. You are so desperate to make up a nation where racism is gone that you repeat lunacy and think its a logical argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did i call you a nasty name?  You are the one calling others names. And no, you were not promised reparations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've called me a racist countless times when I have said nothing racist and you are here telling me how I have called people names who have made terrible filthy racist comments. Secondly when you choose to engage with me, you kinda need to put down the Rush Limbaugh's book of white conservative responses to blacks excusing yourselves from American history. You need to know what you are talking about when you tell me what we were not promised anything because we were,
> 
> *The Truth Behind ’40 Acres and a Mule’
> 
> We’ve all heard the story of the “40 acres and a mule” promise to former slaves. It’s a staple of black history lessons, and it’s the name of Spike Lee’s film company. The promise was the first systematic attempt to provide a form of reparations to newly freed slaves, and it was astonishingly radical for its time, proto-socialist in its implications. In fact, such a policy would be radical in any country today: the federal government’s massive confiscation of private property — some 400,000 acres — formerly owned by Confederate land owners, and its methodical redistribution to former black slaves.*
> 
> *We have been taught in school that the source of the policy of “40 acres and a mule” was Union General **William T. Sherman’s Special Field Order No. 15**, issued on Jan. 16, 1865. (That account is half-right: Sherman prescribed the 40 acres in that Order, but not the mule. The mule would come later.)*
> 
> The Truth Behind '40 Acres and a Mule' | African American History Blog | The African Americans: Many Rivers to Cross
> 
> *Sherman's Field Order No. 15*
> 
> *On January 16, 1865, during the **Civil War** (1861-65), Union general William T. Sherman issued his Special Field Order No. 15, which confiscated as Union property a strip of coastline stretching from Charleston, South Carolina, to the St. John's River in Florida, including Georgia's **Sea Islands** and the mainland thirty miles in from the coast. The order redistributed the roughly 400,000 acres of land to newly freed black families in forty-acre segments.*
> 
> Sherman's Field Order No. 15
> 
> Yes we *WERE* promised reparations and yes we are owed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU were not promised reparations, YOU did not exist.
Click to expand...


We were promised reparations, we are owed. You avoidance technique is bot going to vet paid attention to. Try another method.

Your ass did not exist on July 4th 1776. Shut up.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slavery is wrong.  Fine if you don't agree, but I believe slavery is wrong.  It's not Christian.  Believe as you wish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was wrong. Just imagine how much less crime and dead weight this country would have if early Americans said no to slavery and let them starve to death and be cannibalized by their African slave owners. I never owned a slave, but I regret it every day.
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the attitude that created the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whitey thought negroes were violet drug addicts, so negroes became violent drug addicts. Typical cause and effect and in no way is it possible that it occurred in reverse order. Uh huh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is pure ignorance. Did you even get a 5th grade education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you address my car question already, Mr. 5th grade education?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, I'll try to keep it simple, though I fear it will be too difficult for you:
> 
> Ford builds 100,000 cars. All 100,000 cars fail fail within the first day of use.
> Toyota builds 100,000,000,000 cars, but 150,000 of them fail within the first day of use. The rest are still on the road a year later with no problems.
> 
> Next year, both companies release the same model of car with no changes. Do you buy the Toyota because it produced fewer failed models *per capita* or the Ford because it produced fewer failed models *altogether*? I'd get the Toyota. What about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see Jethro, I get what you are trying to prove. Your per capita argument has no merit. You see Jethro,, your per capita claim does not take into consideration a whole lot of factors. For example blacks have a 2 times higher rate of poverty than our population while whites have 9 times less poverty than theirs.  Per capita our rate of poverty is 3 times that of whites. What happens if our rates of poverty were the same? Because even as you have far less poverty than we do, numerically you commit more crimes. So then what happens if we have 8 times less the rate of poverty in the black community as our population like whites do Jethro?
> 
> You don't know because you didn't get out of the fifth grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't these conservative white men that are telling us racism doesn't exist anymore also the same guys who claim sexual harassment doesn't really happen in the work place?
> 
> Fox News sexual harassment scandal grows to include political hopefuls
> 
> Nine months of sex harassment scandals take down two Fox News icons
> 
> Fox suspends business news host Charles Payne amid sexual harassment allegations
> 
> White male conservatives want blacks and women to just bend over and take it.
Click to expand...


None of those things happen according to these guys. The only thing that happens is white men are getting screwed if you ask these white male conservatives. Then you have dumb ass white women falling for it too and repeating the same line of white victimization even as they are objectified by these same white men..


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was wrong. Just imagine how much less crime and dead weight this country would have if early Americans said no to slavery and let them starve to death and be cannibalized by their African slave owners. I never owned a slave, but I regret it every day.
> 
> Whitey thought negroes were violet drug addicts, so negroes became violent drug addicts. Typical cause and effect and in no way is it possible that it occurred in reverse order. Uh huh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is pure ignorance. Did you even get a 5th grade education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you address my car question already, Mr. 5th grade education?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, I'll try to keep it simple, though I fear it will be too difficult for you:
> 
> Ford builds 100,000 cars. All 100,000 cars fail fail within the first day of use.
> Toyota builds 100,000,000,000 cars, but 150,000 of them fail within the first day of use. The rest are still on the road a year later with no problems.
> 
> Next year, both companies release the same model of car with no changes. Do you buy the Toyota because it produced fewer failed models *per capita* or the Ford because it produced fewer failed models *altogether*? I'd get the Toyota. What about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see Jethro, I get what you are trying to prove. Your per capita argument has no merit. You see Jethro,, your per capita claim does not take into consideration a whole lot of factors. For example blacks have a 2 times higher rate of poverty than our population while whites have 9 times less poverty than theirs.  Per capita our rate of poverty is 3 times that of whites. What happens if our rates of poverty were the same? Because even as you have far less poverty than we do, numerically you commit more crimes. So then what happens if we have 8 times less the rate of poverty in the black community as our population like whites do Jethro?
> 
> You don't know because you didn't get out of the fifth grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't these conservative white men that are telling us racism doesn't exist anymore also the same guys who claim sexual harassment doesn't really happen in the work place?
> 
> Fox News sexual harassment scandal grows to include political hopefuls
> 
> Nine months of sex harassment scandals take down two Fox News icons
> 
> Fox suspends business news host Charles Payne amid sexual harassment allegations
> 
> White male conservatives want blacks and women to just bend over and take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of those things happen according to these guys. The only thing that happens is white men are getting screwed if you ask these white male conservatives Then you have dumb ass white women falling for it too and repeating the same line of white victimization even as they are objectified by these same white men..
Click to expand...

White women are comfortable and used to being second class citizens.  The bible taught them to be subsurviant to their husbands.  They get paid less, are sexually harassed by Fox News.  Trump grabs their pussies and still they vote for him.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol No real answer huh? wtf have you done that would warrant anyone owing you money? wtf have I done that would warrant me owing you money? NOTHING is the right answer. You supposedly made a good living by working hard, which is what everyone should do. So, why is it that everyone can't do the same? You can't blame it on race, since you obviously succeeded. If race was a barrier today, you would not see any successful people that weren't white. You just want to bitch and moan and you are the most racist poster on these threads. You call people racist who disagree with you. You act like you are superior to others, who is the real racist? Look in the mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm superior to no one and never have said it. You're like a little child thinking you can call me a nasty name and you win. But in the world of fact, you don't.
> 
> You see Molly we were promised reparations after slavery but I do believe Andrew Johnson shut it down.  Then if you want to compound things we were just as badly treated during the time of American apartheid. Since racism by whites continues today, then we add more to the amount of money owed for pain and suffering. So then we are owed and that's the way it is.
> 
> You are a dumb ass. Read about Madam CJ Walker She was black and a millionaire in the early 1900's. Now because she was a black millionaire did that mean race was not a barrier then? No. You are so desperate to make up a nation where racism is gone that you repeat lunacy and think its a logical argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did i call you a nasty name?  You are the one calling others names. And no, you were not promised reparations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've called me a racist countless times when I have said nothing racist and you are here telling me how I have called people names who have made terrible filthy racist comments. Secondly when you choose to engage with me, you kinda need to put down the Rush Limbaugh's book of white conservative responses to blacks excusing yourselves from American history. You need to know what you are talking about when you tell me what we were not promised anything because we were,
> 
> *The Truth Behind ’40 Acres and a Mule’
> 
> We’ve all heard the story of the “40 acres and a mule” promise to former slaves. It’s a staple of black history lessons, and it’s the name of Spike Lee’s film company. The promise was the first systematic attempt to provide a form of reparations to newly freed slaves, and it was astonishingly radical for its time, proto-socialist in its implications. In fact, such a policy would be radical in any country today: the federal government’s massive confiscation of private property — some 400,000 acres — formerly owned by Confederate land owners, and its methodical redistribution to former black slaves.*
> 
> *We have been taught in school that the source of the policy of “40 acres and a mule” was Union General **William T. Sherman’s Special Field Order No. 15**, issued on Jan. 16, 1865. (That account is half-right: Sherman prescribed the 40 acres in that Order, but not the mule. The mule would come later.)*
> 
> The Truth Behind '40 Acres and a Mule' | African American History Blog | The African Americans: Many Rivers to Cross
> 
> *Sherman's Field Order No. 15*
> 
> *On January 16, 1865, during the **Civil War** (1861-65), Union general William T. Sherman issued his Special Field Order No. 15, which confiscated as Union property a strip of coastline stretching from Charleston, South Carolina, to the St. John's River in Florida, including Georgia's **Sea Islands** and the mainland thirty miles in from the coast. The order redistributed the roughly 400,000 acres of land to newly freed black families in forty-acre segments.*
> 
> Sherman's Field Order No. 15
> 
> Yes we *WERE* promised reparations and yes we are owed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU were not promised reparations, YOU did not exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We were promised reparations, we are owed. You avoidance technique is bot going to vet paid attention to. Try another method.
> 
> Your ass did not exist on July 4th 1776. Shut up.
Click to expand...

What does me not existing in 1776 have to do with anything? I am not expecting anybody to pay me anything for something I was not a part of, you are. If I chose to celebrate a day which represents this country's freedom from British rule, I have that right,  which has nothing to do with reparations.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm superior to no one and never have said it. You're like a little child thinking you can call me a nasty name and you win. But in the world of fact, you don't.
> 
> You see Molly we were promised reparations after slavery but I do believe Andrew Johnson shut it down.  Then if you want to compound things we were just as badly treated during the time of American apartheid. Since racism by whites continues today, then we add more to the amount of money owed for pain and suffering. So then we are owed and that's the way it is.
> 
> You are a dumb ass. Read about Madam CJ Walker She was black and a millionaire in the early 1900's. Now because she was a black millionaire did that mean race was not a barrier then? No. You are so desperate to make up a nation where racism is gone that you repeat lunacy and think its a logical argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did i call you a nasty name?  You are the one calling others names. And no, you were not promised reparations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've called me a racist countless times when I have said nothing racist and you are here telling me how I have called people names who have made terrible filthy racist comments. Secondly when you choose to engage with me, you kinda need to put down the Rush Limbaugh's book of white conservative responses to blacks excusing yourselves from American history. You need to know what you are talking about when you tell me what we were not promised anything because we were,
> 
> *The Truth Behind ’40 Acres and a Mule’
> 
> We’ve all heard the story of the “40 acres and a mule” promise to former slaves. It’s a staple of black history lessons, and it’s the name of Spike Lee’s film company. The promise was the first systematic attempt to provide a form of reparations to newly freed slaves, and it was astonishingly radical for its time, proto-socialist in its implications. In fact, such a policy would be radical in any country today: the federal government’s massive confiscation of private property — some 400,000 acres — formerly owned by Confederate land owners, and its methodical redistribution to former black slaves.*
> 
> *We have been taught in school that the source of the policy of “40 acres and a mule” was Union General **William T. Sherman’s Special Field Order No. 15**, issued on Jan. 16, 1865. (That account is half-right: Sherman prescribed the 40 acres in that Order, but not the mule. The mule would come later.)*
> 
> The Truth Behind '40 Acres and a Mule' | African American History Blog | The African Americans: Many Rivers to Cross
> 
> *Sherman's Field Order No. 15*
> 
> *On January 16, 1865, during the **Civil War** (1861-65), Union general William T. Sherman issued his Special Field Order No. 15, which confiscated as Union property a strip of coastline stretching from Charleston, South Carolina, to the St. John's River in Florida, including Georgia's **Sea Islands** and the mainland thirty miles in from the coast. The order redistributed the roughly 400,000 acres of land to newly freed black families in forty-acre segments.*
> 
> Sherman's Field Order No. 15
> 
> Yes we *WERE* promised reparations and yes we are owed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU were not promised reparations, YOU did not exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We were promised reparations, we are owed. You avoidance technique is bot going to vet paid attention to. Try another method.
> 
> Your ass did not exist on July 4th 1776. Shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does me not existing in 1776 have to do with anything? I am not expecting anybody to pay me anything for something I was not a part of, you are. If I chose to celebrate a day which represents this country's freedom from British rule, I have that right,  which has nothing to do with reparations.
Click to expand...


Well I  have been and continue to be part of he discrimination blacks face in America today which is part of what reparations are about. I have the right to demand reparations just as much as you do to celebrate a day where you were not freed from anything because you did not exist.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did i call you a nasty name?  You are the one calling others names. And no, you were not promised reparations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've called me a racist countless times when I have said nothing racist and you are here telling me how I have called people names who have made terrible filthy racist comments. Secondly when you choose to engage with me, you kinda need to put down the Rush Limbaugh's book of white conservative responses to blacks excusing yourselves from American history. You need to know what you are talking about when you tell me what we were not promised anything because we were,
> 
> *The Truth Behind ’40 Acres and a Mule’
> 
> We’ve all heard the story of the “40 acres and a mule” promise to former slaves. It’s a staple of black history lessons, and it’s the name of Spike Lee’s film company. The promise was the first systematic attempt to provide a form of reparations to newly freed slaves, and it was astonishingly radical for its time, proto-socialist in its implications. In fact, such a policy would be radical in any country today: the federal government’s massive confiscation of private property — some 400,000 acres — formerly owned by Confederate land owners, and its methodical redistribution to former black slaves.*
> 
> *We have been taught in school that the source of the policy of “40 acres and a mule” was Union General **William T. Sherman’s Special Field Order No. 15**, issued on Jan. 16, 1865. (That account is half-right: Sherman prescribed the 40 acres in that Order, but not the mule. The mule would come later.)*
> 
> The Truth Behind '40 Acres and a Mule' | African American History Blog | The African Americans: Many Rivers to Cross
> 
> *Sherman's Field Order No. 15*
> 
> *On January 16, 1865, during the **Civil War** (1861-65), Union general William T. Sherman issued his Special Field Order No. 15, which confiscated as Union property a strip of coastline stretching from Charleston, South Carolina, to the St. John's River in Florida, including Georgia's **Sea Islands** and the mainland thirty miles in from the coast. The order redistributed the roughly 400,000 acres of land to newly freed black families in forty-acre segments.*
> 
> Sherman's Field Order No. 15
> 
> Yes we *WERE* promised reparations and yes we are owed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU were not promised reparations, YOU did not exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We were promised reparations, we are owed. You avoidance technique is bot going to vet paid attention to. Try another method.
> 
> Your ass did not exist on July 4th 1776. Shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does me not existing in 1776 have to do with anything? I am not expecting anybody to pay me anything for something I was not a part of, you are. If I chose to celebrate a day which represents this country's freedom from British rule, I have that right,  which has nothing to do with reparations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I  have been and continue to be part of he discrimination blacks face in America today which is part of what reparations are about. I have the right to demand reparations just as much as you do to celebrate a day where you were not freed from anything because you did not exist.
Click to expand...

You do have that right. But your demands are ridiculous. I am not celebrating where I was freed, it is where this country was freed, otherwise we would be under British rule. Also, I am not demanding anything for something I did not earn.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've called me a racist countless times when I have said nothing racist and you are here telling me how I have called people names who have made terrible filthy racist comments. Secondly when you choose to engage with me, you kinda need to put down the Rush Limbaugh's book of white conservative responses to blacks excusing yourselves from American history. You need to know what you are talking about when you tell me what we were not promised anything because we were,
> 
> *The Truth Behind ’40 Acres and a Mule’
> 
> We’ve all heard the story of the “40 acres and a mule” promise to former slaves. It’s a staple of black history lessons, and it’s the name of Spike Lee’s film company. The promise was the first systematic attempt to provide a form of reparations to newly freed slaves, and it was astonishingly radical for its time, proto-socialist in its implications. In fact, such a policy would be radical in any country today: the federal government’s massive confiscation of private property — some 400,000 acres — formerly owned by Confederate land owners, and its methodical redistribution to former black slaves.*
> 
> *We have been taught in school that the source of the policy of “40 acres and a mule” was Union General **William T. Sherman’s Special Field Order No. 15**, issued on Jan. 16, 1865. (That account is half-right: Sherman prescribed the 40 acres in that Order, but not the mule. The mule would come later.)*
> 
> The Truth Behind '40 Acres and a Mule' | African American History Blog | The African Americans: Many Rivers to Cross
> 
> *Sherman's Field Order No. 15*
> 
> *On January 16, 1865, during the **Civil War** (1861-65), Union general William T. Sherman issued his Special Field Order No. 15, which confiscated as Union property a strip of coastline stretching from Charleston, South Carolina, to the St. John's River in Florida, including Georgia's **Sea Islands** and the mainland thirty miles in from the coast. The order redistributed the roughly 400,000 acres of land to newly freed black families in forty-acre segments.*
> 
> Sherman's Field Order No. 15
> 
> Yes we *WERE* promised reparations and yes we are owed.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU were not promised reparations, YOU did not exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We were promised reparations, we are owed. You avoidance technique is bot going to vet paid attention to. Try another method.
> 
> Your ass did not exist on July 4th 1776. Shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does me not existing in 1776 have to do with anything? I am not expecting anybody to pay me anything for something I was not a part of, you are. If I chose to celebrate a day which represents this country's freedom from British rule, I have that right,  which has nothing to do with reparations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I  have been and continue to be part of he discrimination blacks face in America today which is part of what reparations are about. I have the right to demand reparations just as much as you do to celebrate a day where you were not freed from anything because you did not exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do have that right. But your demands are ridiculous. I am not celebrating where I was freed, it is where this country was freed, otherwise we would be under British rule. Also, I am not demanding anything for something I did not earn.
Click to expand...


Well the thing about reparations is that we have earned them. You live in a lie Molly. It's just that simple.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU were not promised reparations, YOU did not exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were promised reparations, we are owed. You avoidance technique is bot going to vet paid attention to. Try another method.
> 
> Your ass did not exist on July 4th 1776. Shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does me not existing in 1776 have to do with anything? I am not expecting anybody to pay me anything for something I was not a part of, you are. If I chose to celebrate a day which represents this country's freedom from British rule, I have that right,  which has nothing to do with reparations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I  have been and continue to be part of he discrimination blacks face in America today which is part of what reparations are about. I have the right to demand reparations just as much as you do to celebrate a day where you were not freed from anything because you did not exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do have that right. But your demands are ridiculous. I am not celebrating where I was freed, it is where this country was freed, otherwise we would be under British rule. Also, I am not demanding anything for something I did not earn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the thing about reparations is that we have earned them. You live in a lie Molly. It's just that simple.
Click to expand...

How have you earned reparations? It seems you want the white people today to pay for the past injustice committed against blacks before your time. This won't happen, can't happen. Not only are there no former slaves to give reparations to, there is no way to pick and chose who would get what. How about everyone work for what they want, not expect handouts that are undeserved?


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were promised reparations, we are owed. You avoidance technique is bot going to vet paid attention to. Try another method.
> 
> Your ass did not exist on July 4th 1776. Shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> What does me not existing in 1776 have to do with anything? I am not expecting anybody to pay me anything for something I was not a part of, you are. If I chose to celebrate a day which represents this country's freedom from British rule, I have that right,  which has nothing to do with reparations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I  have been and continue to be part of he discrimination blacks face in America today which is part of what reparations are about. I have the right to demand reparations just as much as you do to celebrate a day where you were not freed from anything because you did not exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do have that right. But your demands are ridiculous. I am not celebrating where I was freed, it is where this country was freed, otherwise we would be under British rule. Also, I am not demanding anything for something I did not earn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the thing about reparations is that we have earned them. You live in a lie Molly. It's just that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How have you earned reparations? It seems you want the white people today to pay for the past injustice committed against blacks before your time. This won't happen, can't happen. Not only are there no former slaves to give reparations to, there is no way to pick and chose who would get what. How about everyone work for what they want, not expect handouts that are undeserved?
Click to expand...


You wonder why I ask you abut your level of education. Native Americans are getting reparations now. They will get reparations forever  and you are paying for things you never did and past injustices before your mother fucking time. Stop making excuses lady. Just a couple of years ago some Native American tribes were awarded 3.2 billion dollars in pay back for things that happened a part of the fucking Dawes Act. Were you alive when the Dawes Act was passed Molly?  Well you paid for it.

Go look up Cobell vs. Salazar Molly. Read it then understand why my patience has run out with whites like you.

You think you have an argument but you don't.  We are owed for the same past and current wrongs done to us just as much as the Native Americans that you are paying for right now. Now go find the free dictionary to find out what the Dawes act was. How about whites pay want you owe because you race has got what you have on the backs of others who did work twice as hard as whites for nothing.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does me not existing in 1776 have to do with anything? I am not expecting anybody to pay me anything for something I was not a part of, you are. If I chose to celebrate a day which represents this country's freedom from British rule, I have that right,  which has nothing to do with reparations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I  have been and continue to be part of he discrimination blacks face in America today which is part of what reparations are about. I have the right to demand reparations just as much as you do to celebrate a day where you were not freed from anything because you did not exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do have that right. But your demands are ridiculous. I am not celebrating where I was freed, it is where this country was freed, otherwise we would be under British rule. Also, I am not demanding anything for something I did not earn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the thing about reparations is that we have earned them. You live in a lie Molly. It's just that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How have you earned reparations? It seems you want the white people today to pay for the past injustice committed against blacks before your time. This won't happen, can't happen. Not only are there no former slaves to give reparations to, there is no way to pick and chose who would get what. How about everyone work for what they want, not expect handouts that are undeserved?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wonder why I ask you abut your level of education. Native Americans are getting reparations now. They will get reparations forever  and you are paying for things you never did and past injustices before your mother fucking time. Stop making excuses lady. Just a couple of years ago some Native American tribes were awarded 3.2 billion dollars in pay back for things that happened a part of the fucking Dawes Act. Were you alive when the Dawes Act was passed Molly?  Well you paid for it.
> 
> Go look up Cobell vs. Salazar Molly. Read it then understand why my patience has run out with whites like you.
> 
> You think you have an argument but you don't.  We are owed for the same past and current wrongs done to us just as much as the Native Americans that you are paying for right now. Now go find the free dictionary to find out what the Dawes act was. How about whites pay want you owe because you race has got what you have on the backs of others who did work twice as hard as whites for nothing.
Click to expand...

So, grouping my entire race again huh? All whites today got what we have off the backs of others? You are delusional. I owe nothing. Everything I have is from MY own hard work, no handouts from anyone. I am not making excuses for anyone or anything. You like to add to other people's replies as you see fit. The people you refer to as working twice as hard are no longer here. You have the same advantages as I do, stop whining for things you are not owed.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I  have been and continue to be part of he discrimination blacks face in America today which is part of what reparations are about. I have the right to demand reparations just as much as you do to celebrate a day where you were not freed from anything because you did not exist.
> 
> 
> 
> You do have that right. But your demands are ridiculous. I am not celebrating where I was freed, it is where this country was freed, otherwise we would be under British rule. Also, I am not demanding anything for something I did not earn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the thing about reparations is that we have earned them. You live in a lie Molly. It's just that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How have you earned reparations? It seems you want the white people today to pay for the past injustice committed against blacks before your time. This won't happen, can't happen. Not only are there no former slaves to give reparations to, there is no way to pick and chose who would get what. How about everyone work for what they want, not expect handouts that are undeserved?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wonder why I ask you abut your level of education. Native Americans are getting reparations now. They will get reparations forever  and you are paying for things you never did and past injustices before your mother fucking time. Stop making excuses lady. Just a couple of years ago some Native American tribes were awarded 3.2 billion dollars in pay back for things that happened a part of the fucking Dawes Act. Were you alive when the Dawes Act was passed Molly?  Well you paid for it.
> 
> Go look up Cobell vs. Salazar Molly. Read it then understand why my patience has run out with whites like you.
> 
> You think you have an argument but you don't.  We are owed for the same past and current wrongs done to us just as much as the Native Americans that you are paying for right now. Now go find the free dictionary to find out what the Dawes act was. How about whites pay want you owe because you race has got what you have on the backs of others who did work twice as hard as whites for nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, grouping my entire race again huh? All whites today got what we have off the backs of others? You are delusional. I owe nothing. Everything I have is from MY own hard work, no handouts from anyone. I am not making excuses for anyone or anything. You like to add to other people's replies as you see fit. The people you refer to as working twice as hard are no longer here. You have the same advantages as I do, stop whining for things you are not owed.
Click to expand...


Native Americans are getting paid right now for things that happened when one of them were here. You don't seem able to address that You just skip over all that to post up those same old sorry ass, lie filled, dumb, psychotic white conservative responses. You have been paying Native Americans since you were a child. You have been paying them for things you were not around to do. So then we should get the same reparations since we were done just as badly. I was alive during the civil rights fights when we did not have constitutional rights. So don't tell me  what I am not owed. Last you believe a lie. I can tell you that I don't have the same advantages you do. That's why you are a white woman, the number 1 benefactor  from Affirmative Action, sitting on your ass talking about how you worked hard for everything you got and never were given anything. That's a lie and like I said, you live in a lie.


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't these conservative white men that are telling us racism doesn't exist anymore also the same guys who claim sexual harassment doesn't really happen in the work place?.....
> 
> 
> 
> Who is saying racism doesn't exist anymore?  Quote please.  I won't hold my breath waiting for you to back up your lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Divine, you are a trouble maker, whiner, defensive and in no way are you advancing the discussion.  Shut the fuck up ok?  LOL
Click to expand...

You'd make a good slave master in addition to being a Totalitarian Socialist.


----------



## Divine Wind

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do have that right. But your demands are ridiculous. I am not celebrating where I was freed, it is where this country was freed, otherwise we would be under British rule. Also, I am not demanding anything for something I did not earn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the thing about reparations is that we have earned them. You live in a lie Molly. It's just that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How have you earned reparations? It seems you want the white people today to pay for the past injustice committed against blacks before your time. This won't happen, can't happen. Not only are there no former slaves to give reparations to, there is no way to pick and chose who would get what. How about everyone work for what they want, not expect handouts that are undeserved?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wonder why I ask you abut your level of education. Native Americans are getting reparations now. They will get reparations forever  and you are paying for things you never did and past injustices before your mother fucking time. Stop making excuses lady. Just a couple of years ago some Native American tribes were awarded 3.2 billion dollars in pay back for things that happened a part of the fucking Dawes Act. Were you alive when the Dawes Act was passed Molly?  Well you paid for it.
> 
> Go look up Cobell vs. Salazar Molly. Read it then understand why my patience has run out with whites like you.
> 
> You think you have an argument but you don't.  We are owed for the same past and current wrongs done to us just as much as the Native Americans that you are paying for right now. Now go find the free dictionary to find out what the Dawes act was. How about whites pay want you owe because you race has got what you have on the backs of others who did work twice as hard as whites for nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, grouping my entire race again huh? All whites today got what we have off the backs of others? You are delusional. I owe nothing. Everything I have is from MY own hard work, no handouts from anyone. I am not making excuses for anyone or anything. You like to add to other people's replies as you see fit. The people you refer to as working twice as hard are no longer here. You have the same advantages as I do, stop whining for things you are not owed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Native Americans are getting paid right now for things that happened when one of them were here. You don't seem able to address that You just skip over all that to post up those same old sorry ass, lie filled, dumb, psychotic white conservative responses. You have been paying Native Americans since you were a child. You have been paying them for things you were not around to do. So then we should get the same reparations since we were done just as badly. I was alive during the civil rights fights when we did not have constitutional rights. So don't tell me  what I am not owed. Last you believe a lie. I can tell you that I don't have the same advantages you do. That's why you are a white woman, the number 1 benefactor  from Affirmative Action, sitting on your ass talking about how you worked hard for everything you got and never were given anything. That's a lie and like I said, you live in a lie.
Click to expand...

Native Americans were sovereign groups that signed treaties with the United States.  The payments are either in accordance with those treaties or payback for violating those treaties.  

What treaties did blacks sign?


----------



## Divine Wind

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU were not promised reparations, YOU did not exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were promised reparations, we are owed. You avoidance technique is bot going to vet paid attention to. Try another method.
> 
> Your ass did not exist on July 4th 1776. Shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does me not existing in 1776 have to do with anything? I am not expecting anybody to pay me anything for something I was not a part of, you are. If I chose to celebrate a day which represents this country's freedom from British rule, I have that right,  which has nothing to do with reparations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I  have been and continue to be part of he discrimination blacks face in America today which is part of what reparations are about. I have the right to demand reparations just as much as you do to celebrate a day where you were not freed from anything because you did not exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do have that right. But your demands are ridiculous. I am not celebrating where I was freed, it is where this country was freed, otherwise we would be under British rule. Also, I am not demanding anything for something I did not earn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the thing about reparations is that we have earned them. You live in a lie Molly. It's just that simple.
Click to expand...

Sorry if I missed it, but how much money do you expect Middle Class Americans to be forced to pay you?


----------



## Divine Wind

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were promised reparations, we are owed. You avoidance technique is bot going to vet paid attention to. Try another method.
> 
> Your ass did not exist on July 4th 1776. Shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> What does me not existing in 1776 have to do with anything? I am not expecting anybody to pay me anything for something I was not a part of, you are. If I chose to celebrate a day which represents this country's freedom from British rule, I have that right,  which has nothing to do with reparations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I  have been and continue to be part of he discrimination blacks face in America today which is part of what reparations are about. I have the right to demand reparations just as much as you do to celebrate a day where you were not freed from anything because you did not exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do have that right. But your demands are ridiculous. I am not celebrating where I was freed, it is where this country was freed, otherwise we would be under British rule. Also, I am not demanding anything for something I did not earn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the thing about reparations is that we have earned them. You live in a lie Molly. It's just that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How have you earned reparations? It seems you want the white people today to pay for the past injustice committed against blacks before your time. This won't happen, can't happen. Not only are there no former slaves to give reparations to, there is no way to pick and chose who would get what. How about everyone work for what they want, not expect handouts that are undeserved?
Click to expand...

He makes the claim, but I haven't seen him state how much he expects to be paid.  Have you?


----------



## Divine Wind

IM2 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did i call you a nasty name?  You are the one calling others names. And no, you were not promised reparations.
> 
> 
> 
> You've called me a racist countless times...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, you are a racist and MizMolly isn't the only one who knows it.
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Helping people deal with it and helping them cope with the feelings that come with being disrespected by *no class ignorant white maggots like you* who could not wipe my ass...g.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is * you white boys need to learn how to read.*
> 
> 
> The majority opinion explicitly does not reverse the court's 2003 decision upholding the right of colleges and universities to use race *as one of several factors* in achieving a diverse student body
> 
> One of several factors.  But whites used race to deny blacks and everyone else not white from entering schools for about 2 centuries so this whining about use of race as a criteria coming from whites is a joke.
> 
> .Number 1 :  The Supreme Court issued a series of far-reaching split decisions Thursday,* limiting the use of race to assign public school enrollment*
> 
> Supreme Court Rules on Race and Schools
> 
> The use of race was limited.  Learn to read.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since* whites have used race to determine everything* I don't care about your sniveling, whiny garbage used to present a strawman built on false equivalences..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...There hasn't been any move to anti white discrimination over the last 60-70 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long do whites get to lie to themselves? Don't compare Irish and Italians to blacks. None of them faced what blacks did. Affirmative Action divides nothing. whites divided he nation themselves by denying the same rights they got to others. If not for Affirmative Action, America as we see it now would not exist. The only people who say this violates the 14th amendment are whites who are racists themselves. Your first line was pure bullshit and that belief needs to die because it's a complete lie. When whites like you face the truth then America will be less divided. YOU are the ones keeping things divided by lying to yourselves to the extent of creating and pushing a race baited lie because whites got mad that laws had to be made to stop whites from the oppression of those not white.  These are not special rules and there are no special people. Whites are the ones who have thought they were especially entitled to things and they still do now. That's why your first line exists and you actually believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is what you call racist? LOL!
> 
> The first 2  are responses to some serious racist crap I got from some pf you. But the rest is fact.
Click to expand...

Yes, it's a fact you are a racist.


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> You and your stupid ass comments are holding us all back.  Society as well as this discussion.  Stop it for fuck sakes....



You've accused me of racist statements, then ran like a fucking coward when asked to quote those statements.  Now you claim my posts are holding people back.  How am I holding people back?  Stop what?  Stop calling on your racially divisive rhetoric?  Sorry, not going to happen.


----------



## IM2

Divine.Wind said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did i call you a nasty name?  You are the one calling others names. And no, you were not promised reparations.
> 
> 
> 
> You've called me a racist countless times...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, you are a racist and MizMolly isn't the only one who knows it.
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Helping people deal with it and helping them cope with the feelings that come with being disrespected by *no class ignorant white maggots like you* who could not wipe my ass...g.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is * you white boys need to learn how to read.*
> 
> 
> The majority opinion explicitly does not reverse the court's 2003 decision upholding the right of colleges and universities to use race *as one of several factors* in achieving a diverse student body
> 
> One of several factors.  But whites used race to deny blacks and everyone else not white from entering schools for about 2 centuries so this whining about use of race as a criteria coming from whites is a joke.
> 
> .Number 1 :  The Supreme Court issued a series of far-reaching split decisions Thursday,* limiting the use of race to assign public school enrollment*
> 
> Supreme Court Rules on Race and Schools
> 
> The use of race was limited.  Learn to read.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since* whites have used race to determine everything* I don't care about your sniveling, whiny garbage used to present a strawman built on false equivalences..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...There hasn't been any move to anti white discrimination over the last 60-70 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long do whites get to lie to themselves? Don't compare Irish and Italians to blacks. None of them faced what blacks did. Affirmative Action divides nothing. whites divided he nation themselves by denying the same rights they got to others. If not for Affirmative Action, America as we see it now would not exist. The only people who say this violates the 14th amendment are whites who are racists themselves. Your first line was pure bullshit and that belief needs to die because it's a complete lie. When whites like you face the truth then America will be less divided. YOU are the ones keeping things divided by lying to yourselves to the extent of creating and pushing a race baited lie because whites got mad that laws had to be made to stop whites from the oppression of those not white.  These are not special rules and there are no special people. Whites are the ones who have thought they were especially entitled to things and they still do now. That's why your first line exists and you actually believe it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is what you call racist? LOL!
> 
> The first 2  are responses to some serious racist crap I got from some pf you. But the rest is fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's a fact you are a racist.
Click to expand...


No it is not a fact that I am a racist.


----------



## IM2

Divine.Wind said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the thing about reparations is that we have earned them. You live in a lie Molly. It's just that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> How have you earned reparations? It seems you want the white people today to pay for the past injustice committed against blacks before your time. This won't happen, can't happen. Not only are there no former slaves to give reparations to, there is no way to pick and chose who would get what. How about everyone work for what they want, not expect handouts that are undeserved?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wonder why I ask you abut your level of education. Native Americans are getting reparations now. They will get reparations forever  and you are paying for things you never did and past injustices before your mother fucking time. Stop making excuses lady. Just a couple of years ago some Native American tribes were awarded 3.2 billion dollars in pay back for things that happened a part of the fucking Dawes Act. Were you alive when the Dawes Act was passed Molly?  Well you paid for it.
> 
> Go look up Cobell vs. Salazar Molly. Read it then understand why my patience has run out with whites like you.
> 
> You think you have an argument but you don't.  We are owed for the same past and current wrongs done to us just as much as the Native Americans that you are paying for right now. Now go find the free dictionary to find out what the Dawes act was. How about whites pay want you owe because you race has got what you have on the backs of others who did work twice as hard as whites for nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, grouping my entire race again huh? All whites today got what we have off the backs of others? You are delusional. I owe nothing. Everything I have is from MY own hard work, no handouts from anyone. I am not making excuses for anyone or anything. You like to add to other people's replies as you see fit. The people you refer to as working twice as hard are no longer here. You have the same advantages as I do, stop whining for things you are not owed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Native Americans are getting paid right now for things that happened when one of them were here. You don't seem able to address that You just skip over all that to post up those same old sorry ass, lie filled, dumb, psychotic white conservative responses. You have been paying Native Americans since you were a child. You have been paying them for things you were not around to do. So then we should get the same reparations since we were done just as badly. I was alive during the civil rights fights when we did not have constitutional rights. So don't tell me  what I am not owed. Last you believe a lie. I can tell you that I don't have the same advantages you do. That's why you are a white woman, the number 1 benefactor  from Affirmative Action, sitting on your ass talking about how you worked hard for everything you got and never were given anything. That's a lie and like I said, you live in a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Native Americans were sovereign groups that signed treaties with the United States.  The payments are either in accordance with those treaties or payback for violating those treaties.
> 
> What treaties did blacks sign?
Click to expand...


And I guess you think this question makes sense.


----------



## IM2

Divine.Wind said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We were promised reparations, we are owed. You avoidance technique is bot going to vet paid attention to. Try another method.
> 
> Your ass did not exist on July 4th 1776. Shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> What does me not existing in 1776 have to do with anything? I am not expecting anybody to pay me anything for something I was not a part of, you are. If I chose to celebrate a day which represents this country's freedom from British rule, I have that right,  which has nothing to do with reparations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I  have been and continue to be part of he discrimination blacks face in America today which is part of what reparations are about. I have the right to demand reparations just as much as you do to celebrate a day where you were not freed from anything because you did not exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do have that right. But your demands are ridiculous. I am not celebrating where I was freed, it is where this country was freed, otherwise we would be under British rule. Also, I am not demanding anything for something I did not earn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the thing about reparations is that we have earned them. You live in a lie Molly. It's just that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry if I missed it, but how much money do you expect Middle Class Americans to be forced to pay you?
Click to expand...


From what I have read the American government owes us between 6.4 to 20 trillion dollars.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Passing over more qualified or even _equally_ qualified candidates because of their race is _racism_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and that's exactly what whites were and still are doing to black people.
> 
> And lets cut the shit.  The white factory rat working on the assembly line isn't more qualified, more experienced or smarter than the black.  He's just white which is why he gets the job first.  Now you guys want to cry if we give the black guy the job first for a few years to make up for the last 100.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've been giving the black job the job first for quite some time now.
> 
> And you on the left are denying that we have been.
> 
> 
> That tells me that no amount of pro-black/anti-white discrimination will be enough. THat you will ALWAYS be pushing for more.
> 
> 
> And actually, due to many reasons, generally the white guy is going to be more qualified. OR do you think that those crap blacks schools are really preparing blacks for the 21st century job force?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A. We haven't done enough clearly.
> B. You just admitted their schools are second class.
> C. The playing field is not even.
> 
> I went at im2 hard with everything you're saying and he convinced me things still aren't right
> 
> I worked for the second largest employer in Ann arbor. Why didn't they open up hq in Detroit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Who says we haven't done enough?
> 
> 2. Schools are defined by parental involvement in their child's education. Single mothers generally don't have the time, thus sucky schools.
> 
> 3. The playing field is not even because of various social dysfunctions in the black community. Which is taboo to even discuss, so effectively addressing it is impossible. We can discriminate against whites forever and not change anything other than fucking a lot of white people.
> 
> 
> 4. Wtf, would they want to open is a shit hole like Detroit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. We haven't done enough. Evidence is the extreme poverty that still exists in these black communities. The truth is they are doing the best they can with the situation they are in. All of your points are true if racism didn't still exist in America. I'm convinced it still does. We white flighted Detroit, didn't hire blacks, harassed them with the police, put drugs in their neighborhoods, sentenced them harsher.
> 
> Now I agree with the advice we give to try harder in school, be better parents, etc but how dare us criticize when we so clearly don't want to work with them, live next to them, have them date our daughters.
> 
> I think we have a long way to go before we judge but just so you know. I judge too.
> 
> 4. Detroit isn't that bad. Downtown is amazing and metro Detroit a great place to live. So you're talking about the poorest neighborhoods in Detroit. If we don't want to build factories there why don't we have buses go as far as my neighborhood? It's because whites don't want to let them in on the economic opportunity.
> 
> You aren't all wrong but the playing field needs to be leveled. Wrongs needed to be righted. But you say you've done all you're going to do. And like me we have a bad opinion of blacks. Even polite ones. Did I tell you about the white girl we hired over the black girl? She was on drugs. We should have taken a chance and hired the black but the Chaldean bitch decided to keep the office all white.
Click to expand...




1. THe black illegitimacy rate is nearly 75% compared to the white rate of approx 30%.  We know that education outcomes are primarily driven by parent involvement. One parent cannot compete with TWO. This is the black community fucking themselves right out of the gate. THis leads to a black work force that will always be less qualified than the white.


4. Sure I've heard good things about Downtown Detroit. And if a company opens it's HQ there, it's upper management, and their families will be living a city that has a nice downtown, and quite a bit of post apocalyptic hell grounds.

Fun!


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does me not existing in 1776 have to do with anything? I am not expecting anybody to pay me anything for something I was not a part of, you are. If I chose to celebrate a day which represents this country's freedom from British rule, I have that right,  which has nothing to do with reparations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I  have been and continue to be part of he discrimination blacks face in America today which is part of what reparations are about. I have the right to demand reparations just as much as you do to celebrate a day where you were not freed from anything because you did not exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do have that right. But your demands are ridiculous. I am not celebrating where I was freed, it is where this country was freed, otherwise we would be under British rule. Also, I am not demanding anything for something I did not earn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the thing about reparations is that we have earned them. You live in a lie Molly. It's just that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry if I missed it, but how much money do you expect Middle Class Americans to be forced to pay you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I have read the American government owes us between 6.4 to 20 trillion dollars.
Click to expand...


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do have that right. But your demands are ridiculous. I am not celebrating where I was freed, it is where this country was freed, otherwise we would be under British rule. Also, I am not demanding anything for something I did not earn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the thing about reparations is that we have earned them. You live in a lie Molly. It's just that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How have you earned reparations? It seems you want the white people today to pay for the past injustice committed against blacks before your time. This won't happen, can't happen. Not only are there no former slaves to give reparations to, there is no way to pick and chose who would get what. How about everyone work for what they want, not expect handouts that are undeserved?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wonder why I ask you abut your level of education. Native Americans are getting reparations now. They will get reparations forever  and you are paying for things you never did and past injustices before your mother fucking time. Stop making excuses lady. Just a couple of years ago some Native American tribes were awarded 3.2 billion dollars in pay back for things that happened a part of the fucking Dawes Act. Were you alive when the Dawes Act was passed Molly?  Well you paid for it.
> 
> Go look up Cobell vs. Salazar Molly. Read it then understand why my patience has run out with whites like you.
> 
> You think you have an argument but you don't.  We are owed for the same past and current wrongs done to us just as much as the Native Americans that you are paying for right now. Now go find the free dictionary to find out what the Dawes act was. How about whites pay want you owe because you race has got what you have on the backs of others who did work twice as hard as whites for nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, grouping my entire race again huh? All whites today got what we have off the backs of others? You are delusional. I owe nothing. Everything I have is from MY own hard work, no handouts from anyone. I am not making excuses for anyone or anything. You like to add to other people's replies as you see fit. The people you refer to as working twice as hard are no longer here. You have the same advantages as I do, stop whining for things you are not owed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Native Americans are getting paid right now for things that happened when one of them were here. You don't seem able to address that You just skip over all that to post up those same old sorry ass, lie filled, dumb, psychotic white conservative responses. You have been paying Native Americans since you were a child. You have been paying them for things you were not around to do. So then we should get the same reparations since we were done just as badly. I was alive during the civil rights fights when we did not have constitutional rights. So don't tell me  what I am not owed. Last you believe a lie. I can tell you that I don't have the same advantages you do. That's why you are a white woman, the number 1 benefactor  from Affirmative Action, sitting on your ass talking about how you worked hard for everything you got and never were given anything. That's a lie and like I said, you live in a lie.
Click to expand...

You lie, Affirmative Action has done nothing for me.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do have that right. But your demands are ridiculous. I am not celebrating where I was freed, it is where this country was freed, otherwise we would be under British rule. Also, I am not demanding anything for something I did not earn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the thing about reparations is that we have earned them. You live in a lie Molly. It's just that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How have you earned reparations? It seems you want the white people today to pay for the past injustice committed against blacks before your time. This won't happen, can't happen. Not only are there no former slaves to give reparations to, there is no way to pick and chose who would get what. How about everyone work for what they want, not expect handouts that are undeserved?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wonder why I ask you abut your level of education. Native Americans are getting reparations now. They will get reparations forever  and you are paying for things you never did and past injustices before your mother fucking time. Stop making excuses lady. Just a couple of years ago some Native American tribes were awarded 3.2 billion dollars in pay back for things that happened a part of the fucking Dawes Act. Were you alive when the Dawes Act was passed Molly?  Well you paid for it.
> 
> Go look up Cobell vs. Salazar Molly. Read it then understand why my patience has run out with whites like you.
> 
> You think you have an argument but you don't.  We are owed for the same past and current wrongs done to us just as much as the Native Americans that you are paying for right now. Now go find the free dictionary to find out what the Dawes act was. How about whites pay want you owe because you race has got what you have on the backs of others who did work twice as hard as whites for nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, grouping my entire race again huh? All whites today got what we have off the backs of others? You are delusional. I owe nothing. Everything I have is from MY own hard work, no handouts from anyone. I am not making excuses for anyone or anything. You like to add to other people's replies as you see fit. The people you refer to as working twice as hard are no longer here. You have the same advantages as I do, stop whining for things you are not owed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Native Americans are getting paid right now for things that happened when one of them were here. You don't seem able to address that You just skip over all that to post up those same old sorry ass, lie filled, dumb, psychotic white conservative responses. You have been paying Native Americans since you were a child. You have been paying them for things you were not around to do. So then we should get the same reparations since we were done just as badly. I was alive during the civil rights fights when we did not have constitutional rights. So don't tell me  what I am not owed. Last you believe a lie. I can tell you that I don't have the same advantages you do. That's why you are a white woman, the number 1 benefactor  from Affirmative Action, sitting on your ass talking about how you worked hard for everything you got and never were given anything. That's a lie and like I said, you live in a lie.
Click to expand...

Once again you are lying by calling ME a liar. You don't know me but ASSUME that I have benefitted from something. I have worked all my life. NOBODY handed me anything. You are pathetic.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does me not existing in 1776 have to do with anything? I am not expecting anybody to pay me anything for something I was not a part of, you are. If I chose to celebrate a day which represents this country's freedom from British rule, I have that right,  which has nothing to do with reparations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I  have been and continue to be part of he discrimination blacks face in America today which is part of what reparations are about. I have the right to demand reparations just as much as you do to celebrate a day where you were not freed from anything because you did not exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do have that right. But your demands are ridiculous. I am not celebrating where I was freed, it is where this country was freed, otherwise we would be under British rule. Also, I am not demanding anything for something I did not earn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the thing about reparations is that we have earned them. You live in a lie Molly. It's just that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry if I missed it, but how much money do you expect Middle Class Americans to be forced to pay you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I have read the American government owes us between 6.4 to 20 trillion dollars.
Click to expand...




"Us"?


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Nothing I said, has implied in anyway that blacks should be second class citizens. You are a filthy race baiting liar.
> 
> 2. The laws designed to "create a path to equal citizenship" were fully supported by republicans then and republicans now. It is as those laws and policies have moved BEYOND that to anti-white discrimination that I object. Nothing I have said gives you reason to say otherwise. YOu are a filthy race baiting liar.
> 
> 3. The historical tidbit about 1862 was very interesting. White republicans even back before the Civil War, busting their asses for your ancestors. And look at the result. Generations of increasing entitlement and racism and hatred, from people like you.
> 
> 
> 4. THe Eisenhower stuff was great too. YOu know he appointed FIVE justices to the Supreme Court? NOne of them southerns or segregationists.
> 
> 
> 5. Yes, in arguing with you over and over the same points, with your constant lying and insults, i did lose the immediate thread of your insane denials and conflated "nothing" with "nothing to marginalize whites". Did I mention that you are a filthy race baiting liar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sniff, sniff...have a tissue, sister.
> 
> I have told you before, you can stop addressing me immediately, because you will get the same response over and over, you effeminate,  pathological nutcase.
> 
> You are terminally  obsessed with dictating what  YOU  believe that adults who you do not know should be grateful for. You do not get to decide that in my case.
> 
> And as fsr as race baiting, it is YOU who is the race baiter.
> 
> You in all of your abject stupidity had the gall to state to IM2 "to look at the last 60 to 70 years" and you intended for that  to mean "Blacks have gained at the expense of whites" over that time frame.
> 
> 
> I then told you "nothing happened in that time frame to MARGINALIZE the white population". and you, being the egregious, lying asswipe that you are twisted my words so suit your agenda.
> 
> I called you on your bullshit and you had a meltdown.
> 
> You're a moronic little tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no meltdown, just me calming and repeatedly calling you on your constant stream of bullshit.
> 
> 
> Let's remember you are the one arguing that Abraham Lincoln was not strongly anti-slavery and deserves no credit for freeing the slaves.
> 
> 
> You are the stupid one here, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you have failed abysmally at providing even a shred of a fact that he placed ending slavery for HUMANITARIAN REASONS above preserving the Union, while I have repeatedly shown evidence of him placing the preservation of the Union first. I never said that he wasnt anti slavery. I said that his priority was keeping the Union whole.
> 
> You have been on a failing mission to write your own footnote over his real legacy.
> 
> In his own words, he said if he could preserve the union and not free a single slave or vice versa he would do so.
> 
> Looks like you need to check your mirror for a living definition of stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've repeatedly posted quotes from him voicing his moral opposition to slavery.
> 
> Your lies are designed only to fool yourself and other willful dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove where I have lied, asshole. I have not speculated one iota about Lincoln's belief system as you have. All of your repetitive "humanitarian" and morality B.S. is your opinion. Nothing more. From the outset I have stated that his first priority was saving the union. You cannot deny that without looking stupid.
Click to expand...



You just lied right there, when you falsely claimed that my claims about Lincoln's morality based motives were just my opinion, when I have posted multiple quotes from him voicing his moral opposition to slavery.


If he first priority was to save the Union, he would not have run on such a strongly anti-slavery platform that drove the South to Civil War.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forty Acres and a Mule - Dictionary definition of Forty Acres and a Mule | Encyclopedia.com: FREE online dictionary
> 
> the Freed-men's Bureau initially was authorized to divide abandoned and confiscated lands into forty-acre tracts for *rental and eventual sale *to refugees and former slaves.  The government has broken many promises. It appears the land was not free, it was to be rented and sold to former slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molly, Henry Gates is a world renown historical expert. Free dictionary is not. We were promised land. We did not get it. We are owed.
Click to expand...



I would be willing to give you a bucket of warm piss. No more.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is pure ignorance. Did you even get a 5th grade education?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you address my car question already, Mr. 5th grade education?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, I'll try to keep it simple, though I fear it will be too difficult for you:
> 
> Ford builds 100,000 cars. All 100,000 cars fail fail within the first day of use.
> Toyota builds 100,000,000,000 cars, but 150,000 of them fail within the first day of use. The rest are still on the road a year later with no problems.
> 
> Next year, both companies release the same model of car with no changes. Do you buy the Toyota because it produced fewer failed models *per capita* or the Ford because it produced fewer failed models *altogether*? I'd get the Toyota. What about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see Jethro, I get what you are trying to prove. Your per capita argument has no merit. You see Jethro,, your per capita claim does not take into consideration a whole lot of factors. For example blacks have a 2 times higher rate of poverty than our population while whites have 9 times less poverty than theirs.  Per capita our rate of poverty is 3 times that of whites. What happens if our rates of poverty were the same? Because even as you have far less poverty than we do, numerically you commit more crimes. So then what happens if we have 8 times less the rate of poverty in the black community as our population like whites do Jethro?
> 
> You don't know because you didn't get out of the fifth grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't these conservative white men that are telling us racism doesn't exist anymore also the same guys who claim sexual harassment doesn't really happen in the work place?
> 
> Fox News sexual harassment scandal grows to include political hopefuls
> 
> Nine months of sex harassment scandals take down two Fox News icons
> 
> Fox suspends business news host Charles Payne amid sexual harassment allegations
> 
> White male conservatives want blacks and women to just bend over and take it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of those things happen according to these guys. The only thing that happens is white men are getting screwed if you ask these white male conservatives Then you have dumb ass white women falling for it too and repeating the same line of white victimization even as they are objectified by these same white men..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White women are comfortable and used to being second class citizens.  The bible taught them to be subsurviant to their husbands.  They get paid less, are sexually harassed by Fox News.  Trump grabs their pussies and still they vote for him.
Click to expand...



Sooooooo, 



still a virgin, I take it?


----------



## Divine Wind

IM2 said:


> No it is not a fact that I am a racist.


Disagreed, sir.  You are a racist as you've proved repeatedly in this thread alone.

rac·ist  ˈrāsəst/
_noun_
*a person who shows or feels discrimination or prejudice against people of other races*


----------



## Divine Wind

IM2 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does me not existing in 1776 have to do with anything? I am not expecting anybody to pay me anything for something I was not a part of, you are. If I chose to celebrate a day which represents this country's freedom from British rule, I have that right,  which has nothing to do with reparations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I  have been and continue to be part of he discrimination blacks face in America today which is part of what reparations are about. I have the right to demand reparations just as much as you do to celebrate a day where you were not freed from anything because you did not exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do have that right. But your demands are ridiculous. I am not celebrating where I was freed, it is where this country was freed, otherwise we would be under British rule. Also, I am not demanding anything for something I did not earn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the thing about reparations is that we have earned them. You live in a lie Molly. It's just that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry if I missed it, but how much money do you expect Middle Class Americans to be forced to pay you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I have read the American government owes us between 6.4 to 20 trillion dollars.
Click to expand...

Us?  Once again you prove your racism.

Okay, let's say that is agreed upon.  Who is "us"?  How much does do you get compared to Tiger Woods?  Beyonce?  Halle Barry? Other Americans of mixed racial heritage?  What percent "black" are you?  100%?


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and your stupid ass comments are holding us all back.  Society as well as this discussion.  Stop it for fuck sakes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've accused me of racist statements, then ran like a fucking coward when asked to quote those statements.  Now you claim my posts are holding people back.  How am I holding people back?  Stop what?  Stop calling on your racially divisive rhetoric?  Sorry, not going to happen.
Click to expand...

Let's get back on subject you thread derailer.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and that's exactly what whites were and still are doing to black people.
> 
> And lets cut the shit.  The white factory rat working on the assembly line isn't more qualified, more experienced or smarter than the black.  He's just white which is why he gets the job first.  Now you guys want to cry if we give the black guy the job first for a few years to make up for the last 100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've been giving the black job the job first for quite some time now.
> 
> And you on the left are denying that we have been.
> 
> 
> That tells me that no amount of pro-black/anti-white discrimination will be enough. THat you will ALWAYS be pushing for more.
> 
> 
> And actually, due to many reasons, generally the white guy is going to be more qualified. OR do you think that those crap blacks schools are really preparing blacks for the 21st century job force?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A. We haven't done enough clearly.
> B. You just admitted their schools are second class.
> C. The playing field is not even.
> 
> I went at im2 hard with everything you're saying and he convinced me things still aren't right
> 
> I worked for the second largest employer in Ann arbor. Why didn't they open up hq in Detroit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Who says we haven't done enough?
> 
> 2. Schools are defined by parental involvement in their child's education. Single mothers generally don't have the time, thus sucky schools.
> 
> 3. The playing field is not even because of various social dysfunctions in the black community. Which is taboo to even discuss, so effectively addressing it is impossible. We can discriminate against whites forever and not change anything other than fucking a lot of white people.
> 
> 
> 4. Wtf, would they want to open is a shit hole like Detroit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. We haven't done enough. Evidence is the extreme poverty that still exists in these black communities. The truth is they are doing the best they can with the situation they are in. All of your points are true if racism didn't still exist in America. I'm convinced it still does. We white flighted Detroit, didn't hire blacks, harassed them with the police, put drugs in their neighborhoods, sentenced them harsher.
> 
> Now I agree with the advice we give to try harder in school, be better parents, etc but how dare us criticize when we so clearly don't want to work with them, live next to them, have them date our daughters.
> 
> I think we have a long way to go before we judge but just so you know. I judge too.
> 
> 4. Detroit isn't that bad. Downtown is amazing and metro Detroit a great place to live. So you're talking about the poorest neighborhoods in Detroit. If we don't want to build factories there why don't we have buses go as far as my neighborhood? It's because whites don't want to let them in on the economic opportunity.
> 
> You aren't all wrong but the playing field needs to be leveled. Wrongs needed to be righted. But you say you've done all you're going to do. And like me we have a bad opinion of blacks. Even polite ones. Did I tell you about the white girl we hired over the black girl? She was on drugs. We should have taken a chance and hired the black but the Chaldean bitch decided to keep the office all white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. THe black illegitimacy rate is nearly 75% compared to the white rate of approx 30%.  We know that education outcomes are primarily driven by parent involvement. One parent cannot compete with TWO. This is the black community fucking themselves right out of the gate. THis leads to a black work force that will always be less qualified than the white.
> 
> 
> 4. Sure I've heard good things about Downtown Detroit. And if a company opens it's HQ there, it's upper management, and their families will be living a city that has a nice downtown, and quite a bit of post apocalyptic hell grounds.
> 
> Fun!
Click to expand...

I don't disagree fatherlessness is a problem but we have white kids without fathers too. They aren't cut off from economic.ic opportunity like the black kids.

We did this to them. We have to do more but clearly you and Trump want to do less


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I  have been and continue to be part of he discrimination blacks face in America today which is part of what reparations are about. I have the right to demand reparations just as much as you do to celebrate a day where you were not freed from anything because you did not exist.
> 
> 
> 
> You do have that right. But your demands are ridiculous. I am not celebrating where I was freed, it is where this country was freed, otherwise we would be under British rule. Also, I am not demanding anything for something I did not earn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the thing about reparations is that we have earned them. You live in a lie Molly. It's just that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry if I missed it, but how much money do you expect Middle Class Americans to be forced to pay you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I have read the American government owes us between 6.4 to 20 trillion dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Us?  Once again you prove your racism.
> 
> Okay, let's say that is agreed upon.  Who is "us"?  How much does do you get compared to Tiger Woods?  Beyonce?  Halle Barry? Other Americans of mixed racial heritage?  What percent "black" are you?  100%?
Click to expand...

You have to have the power to truly be a racist. Bannons a racist


----------



## ptbw forever

sealybobo said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do have that right. But your demands are ridiculous. I am not celebrating where I was freed, it is where this country was freed, otherwise we would be under British rule. Also, I am not demanding anything for something I did not earn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the thing about reparations is that we have earned them. You live in a lie Molly. It's just that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry if I missed it, but how much money do you expect Middle Class Americans to be forced to pay you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I have read the American government owes us between 6.4 to 20 trillion dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Us?  Once again you prove your racism.
> 
> Okay, let's say that is agreed upon.  Who is "us"?  How much does do you get compared to Tiger Woods?  Beyonce?  Halle Barry? Other Americans of mixed racial heritage?  What percent "black" are you?  100%?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to have the power to truly be a racist.
Click to expand...

You need to graduate 4th grade some time....

If racism was truly about power, then the so called "anti-racists" wouldn't actually be doing anything to prevent it by solely focusing on whites.


----------



## katsteve2012

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sniff, sniff...have a tissue, sister.
> 
> I have told you before, you can stop addressing me immediately, because you will get the same response over and over, you effeminate,  pathological nutcase.
> 
> You are terminally  obsessed with dictating what  YOU  believe that adults who you do not know should be grateful for. You do not get to decide that in my case.
> 
> And as fsr as race baiting, it is YOU who is the race baiter.
> 
> You in all of your abject stupidity had the gall to state to IM2 "to look at the last 60 to 70 years" and you intended for that  to mean "Blacks have gained at the expense of whites" over that time frame.
> 
> 
> I then told you "nothing happened in that time frame to MARGINALIZE the white population". and you, being the egregious, lying asswipe that you are twisted my words so suit your agenda.
> 
> I called you on your bullshit and you had a meltdown.
> 
> You're a moronic little tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no meltdown, just me calming and repeatedly calling you on your constant stream of bullshit.
> 
> 
> Let's remember you are the one arguing that Abraham Lincoln was not strongly anti-slavery and deserves no credit for freeing the slaves.
> 
> 
> You are the stupid one here, not me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you have failed abysmally at providing even a shred of a fact that he placed ending slavery for HUMANITARIAN REASONS above preserving the Union, while I have repeatedly shown evidence of him placing the preservation of the Union first. I never said that he wasnt anti slavery. I said that his priority was keeping the Union whole.
> 
> You have been on a failing mission to write your own footnote over his real legacy.
> 
> In his own words, he said if he could preserve the union and not free a single slave or vice versa he would do so.
> 
> Looks like you need to check your mirror for a living definition of stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've repeatedly posted quotes from him voicing his moral opposition to slavery.
> 
> Your lies are designed only to fool yourself and other willful dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove where I have lied, asshole. I have not speculated one iota about Lincoln's belief system as you have. All of your repetitive "humanitarian" and morality B.S. is your opinion. Nothing more. From the outset I have stated that his first priority was saving the union. You cannot deny that without looking stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You just lied right there, when you falsely claimed that my claims about Lincoln's morality based motives were just my opinion, when I have posted multiple quotes from him voicing his moral opposition to slavery.
> 
> 
> If he first priority was to save the Union, he would not have run on such a strongly anti-slavery platform that drove the South to Civil War.
Click to expand...


Just because I will not agree with your personal version of history that does not make me a liar.

Let's see if you can  produce ANY QUOTE that he made DURING his campaign where he EVER stated that ending slavery took precedence over saving the Union.



"With a single mission in mind, Abraham Lincoln fought, during his entire presidency, not just against the South, but also against his critics—a cross-section of Americans that included everyone from journalists to generals. For Lincoln, the task was always to preserve the Union. In his first inaugural address, Lincoln said, “Continue to execute all the express provisions of our National Constitution, and the Union will endure forever, it being impossible to destroy it except by some action not provided for in the instrument itself.”

By the time Lincoln was sworn in as the sixteenth president on March 4, 1861, seven states—South Carolina, Mississippi, Florida, Alabama, Georgia, Louisiana, and Texas—had seceded from the Union. Also by the date of Lincoln’s inauguration, this new confederacy of former states had already elected its own president, Jefferson Davis of Mississippi, the former United States senator from Mississippi and secretary of war under President Franklin Pierce. Well in advance of his first day in office, Lincoln knew he would preside over a fractious form of the once-united land. He committed himself to the preservation of the Union, but his first task was to bring it back together by whatever means necessary."


Source:
Abraham Lincoln Elected President, Part III: Overcoming Adversaries and Preserving the Union | National Portrait Gallery


----------



## IM2

ptbw forever said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the thing about reparations is that we have earned them. You live in a lie Molly. It's just that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I missed it, but how much money do you expect Middle Class Americans to be forced to pay you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I have read the American government owes us between 6.4 to 20 trillion dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Us?  Once again you prove your racism.
> 
> Okay, let's say that is agreed upon.  Who is "us"?  How much does do you get compared to Tiger Woods?  Beyonce?  Halle Barry? Other Americans of mixed racial heritage?  What percent "black" are you?  100%?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to have the power to truly be a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to graduate 4th grade some time....
> 
> If racism was truly about power, then the so called "anti-racists" wouldn't actually be doing anything to prevent it by solely focusing on whites.
Click to expand...


You show us a policy by non whites that denies whites of opportunity.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I missed it, but how much money do you expect Middle Class Americans to be forced to pay you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I have read the American government owes us between 6.4 to 20 trillion dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Us?  Once again you prove your racism.
> 
> Okay, let's say that is agreed upon.  Who is "us"?  How much does do you get compared to Tiger Woods?  Beyonce?  Halle Barry? Other Americans of mixed racial heritage?  What percent "black" are you?  100%?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to have the power to truly be a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to graduate 4th grade some time....
> 
> If racism was truly about power, then the so called "anti-racists" wouldn't actually be doing anything to prevent it by solely focusing on whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You show us a policy by non whites that denies whites of opportunity.
Click to expand...

Who is denying you any opportunities?


----------



## ptbw forever

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I missed it, but how much money do you expect Middle Class Americans to be forced to pay you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I have read the American government owes us between 6.4 to 20 trillion dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Us?  Once again you prove your racism.
> 
> Okay, let's say that is agreed upon.  Who is "us"?  How much does do you get compared to Tiger Woods?  Beyonce?  Halle Barry? Other Americans of mixed racial heritage?  What percent "black" are you?  100%?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to have the power to truly be a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to graduate 4th grade some time....
> 
> If racism was truly about power, then the so called "anti-racists" wouldn't actually be doing anything to prevent it by solely focusing on whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You show us a policy by non whites that denies whites of opportunity.
Click to expand...

You failed to comprehend my point.

Regardless of whether non-whites have or have not denied opportunity to whites(they have, on the local level)the current demographics dictate that non-whites are guaranteed substantial power in the future at minimum.

If racism was really about power, anti-racists would doing quite a lot more to discourage racism by non-whites to keep them from abusing their power in the future.

In reality racism is all about morality, or lack there of.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the thing about reparations is that we have earned them. You live in a lie Molly. It's just that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> How have you earned reparations? It seems you want the white people today to pay for the past injustice committed against blacks before your time. This won't happen, can't happen. Not only are there no former slaves to give reparations to, there is no way to pick and chose who would get what. How about everyone work for what they want, not expect handouts that are undeserved?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wonder why I ask you abut your level of education. Native Americans are getting reparations now. They will get reparations forever  and you are paying for things you never did and past injustices before your mother fucking time. Stop making excuses lady. Just a couple of years ago some Native American tribes were awarded 3.2 billion dollars in pay back for things that happened a part of the fucking Dawes Act. Were you alive when the Dawes Act was passed Molly?  Well you paid for it.
> 
> Go look up Cobell vs. Salazar Molly. Read it then understand why my patience has run out with whites like you.
> 
> You think you have an argument but you don't.  We are owed for the same past and current wrongs done to us just as much as the Native Americans that you are paying for right now. Now go find the free dictionary to find out what the Dawes act was. How about whites pay want you owe because you race has got what you have on the backs of others who did work twice as hard as whites for nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, grouping my entire race again huh? All whites today got what we have off the backs of others? You are delusional. I owe nothing. Everything I have is from MY own hard work, no handouts from anyone. I am not making excuses for anyone or anything. You like to add to other people's replies as you see fit. The people you refer to as working twice as hard are no longer here. You have the same advantages as I do, stop whining for things you are not owed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Native Americans are getting paid right now for things that happened when one of them were here. You don't seem able to address that You just skip over all that to post up those same old sorry ass, lie filled, dumb, psychotic white conservative responses. You have been paying Native Americans since you were a child. You have been paying them for things you were not around to do. So then we should get the same reparations since we were done just as badly. I was alive during the civil rights fights when we did not have constitutional rights. So don't tell me  what I am not owed. Last you believe a lie. I can tell you that I don't have the same advantages you do. That's why you are a white woman, the number 1 benefactor  from Affirmative Action, sitting on your ass talking about how you worked hard for everything you got and never were given anything. That's a lie and like I said, you live in a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie, Affirmative Action has done nothing for me.
Click to expand...


You don't know that. No employer can legally tell you if you were hired because of Affirmative Action or not. But you are a white woman and white women have been the prime benefactor of Affirmative Action. If you own your own business  and get a contract,  you could have gotten one due to you being a woman owned business which is part of AA contracting. So when you start off on what you didn't get handed to you, I am just saying that you need to start thinking. Because if you got a small business loan could be due to the fact you got extra points for being a woman. So again when you puff up your chest lecturing people about working for what they get, you better start thinking. I know how these things work lady. I helped people start businesses. I've helped fill out and explain SBA paperwork. I have seen the criteria.

But of course now that I have said this you will come up with the  great all American story of how you got no assistance and that you worked 53 jobs in order to save up money to start your own business. It's amazing the tales one gets from whites when they explain to them the many benefits whites have gotten they pay no attention to while believing they simply earned what they got only upon their individual merit and hard work.


----------



## IM2

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I have read the American government owes us between 6.4 to 20 trillion dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> Us?  Once again you prove your racism.
> 
> Okay, let's say that is agreed upon.  Who is "us"?  How much does do you get compared to Tiger Woods?  Beyonce?  Halle Barry? Other Americans of mixed racial heritage?  What percent "black" are you?  100%?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to have the power to truly be a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to graduate 4th grade some time....
> 
> If racism was truly about power, then the so called "anti-racists" wouldn't actually be doing anything to prevent it by solely focusing on whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You show us a policy by non whites that denies whites of opportunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You failed to comprehend my point.
> 
> Regardless of whether non-whites have or have not denied opportunity to whites(they have, on the local level)the current demographics dictate that non-whites are guaranteed substantial power in the future at minimum.
> 
> If racism was really about power, anti-racists would doing quite a lot more to discourage racism by non-whites to keep them from abusing their power in the future.
> 
> In reality racism is all about morality, or lack there of.
Click to expand...


What you call racism from non whites isn't racism.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Us?  Once again you prove your racism.
> 
> Okay, let's say that is agreed upon.  Who is "us"?  How much does do you get compared to Tiger Woods?  Beyonce?  Halle Barry? Other Americans of mixed racial heritage?  What percent "black" are you?  100%?
> 
> 
> 
> You have to have the power to truly be a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to graduate 4th grade some time....
> 
> If racism was truly about power, then the so called "anti-racists" wouldn't actually be doing anything to prevent it by solely focusing on whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You show us a policy by non whites that denies whites of opportunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You failed to comprehend my point.
> 
> Regardless of whether non-whites have or have not denied opportunity to whites(they have, on the local level)the current demographics dictate that non-whites are guaranteed substantial power in the future at minimum.
> 
> If racism was really about power, anti-racists would doing quite a lot more to discourage racism by non-whites to keep them from abusing their power in the future.
> 
> In reality racism is all about morality, or lack there of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you call racism from non whites isn't racism.
Click to expand...



You two are peas and carrots.


----------



## ptbw forever

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Us?  Once again you prove your racism.
> 
> Okay, let's say that is agreed upon.  Who is "us"?  How much does do you get compared to Tiger Woods?  Beyonce?  Halle Barry? Other Americans of mixed racial heritage?  What percent "black" are you?  100%?
> 
> 
> 
> You have to have the power to truly be a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to graduate 4th grade some time....
> 
> If racism was truly about power, then the so called "anti-racists" wouldn't actually be doing anything to prevent it by solely focusing on whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You show us a policy by non whites that denies whites of opportunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You failed to comprehend my point.
> 
> Regardless of whether non-whites have or have not denied opportunity to whites(they have, on the local level)the current demographics dictate that non-whites are guaranteed substantial power in the future at minimum.
> 
> If racism was really about power, anti-racists would doing quite a lot more to discourage racism by non-whites to keep them from abusing their power in the future.
> 
> In reality racism is all about morality, or lack there of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you call racism from non whites isn't racism.
Click to expand...

Regardless of what you believe it is, it will be racism according to every definition when non-whites gain more power.


----------



## IM2

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to have the power to truly be a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to graduate 4th grade some time....
> 
> If racism was truly about power, then the so called "anti-racists" wouldn't actually be doing anything to prevent it by solely focusing on whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You show us a policy by non whites that denies whites of opportunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You failed to comprehend my point.
> 
> Regardless of whether non-whites have or have not denied opportunity to whites(they have, on the local level)the current demographics dictate that non-whites are guaranteed substantial power in the future at minimum.
> 
> If racism was really about power, anti-racists would doing quite a lot more to discourage racism by non-whites to keep them from abusing their power in the future.
> 
> In reality racism is all about morality, or lack there of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you call racism from non whites isn't racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless of what you believe it is, it will be racism according to every definition when non-whites gain more power.
Click to expand...


You are just as mentally fucked up as Unkotare.


----------



## ptbw forever

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to graduate 4th grade some time....
> 
> If racism was truly about power, then the so called "anti-racists" wouldn't actually be doing anything to prevent it by solely focusing on whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You show us a policy by non whites that denies whites of opportunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You failed to comprehend my point.
> 
> Regardless of whether non-whites have or have not denied opportunity to whites(they have, on the local level)the current demographics dictate that non-whites are guaranteed substantial power in the future at minimum.
> 
> If racism was really about power, anti-racists would doing quite a lot more to discourage racism by non-whites to keep them from abusing their power in the future.
> 
> In reality racism is all about morality, or lack there of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you call racism from non whites isn't racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless of what you believe it is, it will be racism according to every definition when non-whites gain more power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just as mentally fucked up as Unkotare.
Click to expand...

No, I am just too smart for you.


----------



## Unkotare

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You show us a policy by non whites that denies whites of opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> You failed to comprehend my point.
> 
> Regardless of whether non-whites have or have not denied opportunity to whites(they have, on the local level)the current demographics dictate that non-whites are guaranteed substantial power in the future at minimum.
> 
> If racism was really about power, anti-racists would doing quite a lot more to discourage racism by non-whites to keep them from abusing their power in the future.
> 
> In reality racism is all about morality, or lack there of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you call racism from non whites isn't racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless of what you believe it is, it will be racism according to every definition when non-whites gain more power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just as mentally fucked up as Unkotare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am just too smart for you.
Click to expand...


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> How have you earned reparations? It seems you want the white people today to pay for the past injustice committed against blacks before your time. This won't happen, can't happen. Not only are there no former slaves to give reparations to, there is no way to pick and chose who would get what. How about everyone work for what they want, not expect handouts that are undeserved?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wonder why I ask you abut your level of education. Native Americans are getting reparations now. They will get reparations forever  and you are paying for things you never did and past injustices before your mother fucking time. Stop making excuses lady. Just a couple of years ago some Native American tribes were awarded 3.2 billion dollars in pay back for things that happened a part of the fucking Dawes Act. Were you alive when the Dawes Act was passed Molly?  Well you paid for it.
> 
> Go look up Cobell vs. Salazar Molly. Read it then understand why my patience has run out with whites like you.
> 
> You think you have an argument but you don't.  We are owed for the same past and current wrongs done to us just as much as the Native Americans that you are paying for right now. Now go find the free dictionary to find out what the Dawes act was. How about whites pay want you owe because you race has got what you have on the backs of others who did work twice as hard as whites for nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, grouping my entire race again huh? All whites today got what we have off the backs of others? You are delusional. I owe nothing. Everything I have is from MY own hard work, no handouts from anyone. I am not making excuses for anyone or anything. You like to add to other people's replies as you see fit. The people you refer to as working twice as hard are no longer here. You have the same advantages as I do, stop whining for things you are not owed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Native Americans are getting paid right now for things that happened when one of them were here. You don't seem able to address that You just skip over all that to post up those same old sorry ass, lie filled, dumb, psychotic white conservative responses. You have been paying Native Americans since you were a child. You have been paying them for things you were not around to do. So then we should get the same reparations since we were done just as badly. I was alive during the civil rights fights when we did not have constitutional rights. So don't tell me  what I am not owed. Last you believe a lie. I can tell you that I don't have the same advantages you do. That's why you are a white woman, the number 1 benefactor  from Affirmative Action, sitting on your ass talking about how you worked hard for everything you got and never were given anything. That's a lie and like I said, you live in a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie, Affirmative Action has done nothing for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know that. No employer can legally tell you if you were hired because of Affirmative Action or not. But you are a white woman and white women have been the prime benefactor of Affirmative Action. If you own your own business  and get a contract,  you could have gotten one due to you being a woman owned business which is part of AA contracting. So when you start off on what you didn't get handed to you, I am just saying that you need to start thinking. Because if you got a small business loan could be due to the fact you got extra points for being a woman. So again when you puff up your chest lecturing people about working for what they get, you better start thinking. I know how these things work lady. I helped people start businesses. I've helped fill out and explain SBA paperwork. I have seen the criteria.
> 
> But of course now that I have said this you will come up with the  great all American story of how you got no assistance and that you worked 53 jobs in order to save up money to start your own business. It's amazing the tales one gets from whites when they explain to them the many benefits whites have gotten they pay no attention to while believing they simply earned what they got only upon their individual merit and hard work.
Click to expand...

You do not know that I DID benefit. I DO know that I worked hard for what I got. I would not have been hired without my qualifications. I suppose you would say you were not hired because you were black and some companies have to meet their "quota" of minorities. You are so presumptuous.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> How have you earned reparations? It seems you want the white people today to pay for the past injustice committed against blacks before your time. This won't happen, can't happen. Not only are there no former slaves to give reparations to, there is no way to pick and chose who would get what. How about everyone work for what they want, not expect handouts that are undeserved?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wonder why I ask you abut your level of education. Native Americans are getting reparations now. They will get reparations forever  and you are paying for things you never did and past injustices before your mother fucking time. Stop making excuses lady. Just a couple of years ago some Native American tribes were awarded 3.2 billion dollars in pay back for things that happened a part of the fucking Dawes Act. Were you alive when the Dawes Act was passed Molly?  Well you paid for it.
> 
> Go look up Cobell vs. Salazar Molly. Read it then understand why my patience has run out with whites like you.
> 
> You think you have an argument but you don't.  We are owed for the same past and current wrongs done to us just as much as the Native Americans that you are paying for right now. Now go find the free dictionary to find out what the Dawes act was. How about whites pay want you owe because you race has got what you have on the backs of others who did work twice as hard as whites for nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, grouping my entire race again huh? All whites today got what we have off the backs of others? You are delusional. I owe nothing. Everything I have is from MY own hard work, no handouts from anyone. I am not making excuses for anyone or anything. You like to add to other people's replies as you see fit. The people you refer to as working twice as hard are no longer here. You have the same advantages as I do, stop whining for things you are not owed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Native Americans are getting paid right now for things that happened when one of them were here. You don't seem able to address that You just skip over all that to post up those same old sorry ass, lie filled, dumb, psychotic white conservative responses. You have been paying Native Americans since you were a child. You have been paying them for things you were not around to do. So then we should get the same reparations since we were done just as badly. I was alive during the civil rights fights when we did not have constitutional rights. So don't tell me  what I am not owed. Last you believe a lie. I can tell you that I don't have the same advantages you do. That's why you are a white woman, the number 1 benefactor  from Affirmative Action, sitting on your ass talking about how you worked hard for everything you got and never were given anything. That's a lie and like I said, you live in a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie, Affirmative Action has done nothing for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know that. No employer can legally tell you if you were hired because of Affirmative Action or not. But you are a white woman and white women have been the prime benefactor of Affirmative Action. If you own your own business  and get a contract,  you could have gotten one due to you being a woman owned business which is part of AA contracting. So when you start off on what you didn't get handed to you, I am just saying that you need to start thinking. Because if you got a small business loan could be due to the fact you got extra points for being a woman. So again when you puff up your chest lecturing people about working for what they get, you better start thinking. I know how these things work lady. I helped people start businesses. I've helped fill out and explain SBA paperwork. I have seen the criteria.
> 
> But of course now that I have said this you will come up with the  great all American story of how you got no assistance and that you worked 53 jobs in order to save up money to start your own business. It's amazing the tales one gets from whites when they explain to them the many benefits whites have gotten they pay no attention to while believing they simply earned what they got only upon their individual merit and hard work.
Click to expand...

Since you seem to think blacks have the disadvantage, how did you become successful? It must be because you received special treatment, according to your posts. If you succeeded, all blacks should be able to. Just as you seem to think just because I am a white woman, I received benefits from AA


----------



## Divine Wind

IM2 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to graduate 4th grade some time....
> 
> If racism was truly about power, then the so called "anti-racists" wouldn't actually be doing anything to prevent it by solely focusing on whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You show us a policy by non whites that denies whites of opportunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You failed to comprehend my point.
> 
> Regardless of whether non-whites have or have not denied opportunity to whites(they have, on the local level)the current demographics dictate that non-whites are guaranteed substantial power in the future at minimum.
> 
> If racism was really about power, anti-racists would doing quite a lot more to discourage racism by non-whites to keep them from abusing their power in the future.
> 
> In reality racism is all about morality, or lack there of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you call racism from non whites isn't racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless of what you believe it is, it will be racism according to every definition when non-whites gain more power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just as mentally fucked up as Unkotare.
Click to expand...

Disagreed.  Unkotare is a moderate, non-racist compared to both you and ptbw forever 

Embrace ptbw forever as your polar opposite brother because he is.


----------



## sealybobo

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I have read the American government owes us between 6.4 to 20 trillion dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> Us?  Once again you prove your racism.
> 
> Okay, let's say that is agreed upon.  Who is "us"?  How much does do you get compared to Tiger Woods?  Beyonce?  Halle Barry? Other Americans of mixed racial heritage?  What percent "black" are you?  100%?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to have the power to truly be a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to graduate 4th grade some time....
> 
> If racism was truly about power, then the so called "anti-racists" wouldn't actually be doing anything to prevent it by solely focusing on whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You show us a policy by non whites that denies whites of opportunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is denying you any opportunities?
Click to expand...

A lot of white hiring managers in corporate America. You can't deny it so instead you'll make the comment that blacks aren't reliable workers. Ive seen the stereotype but it's not that person were talking about. We're talking about all the blacks who try and don't get the job because they're black.

It happens. You'd be discouraged too


----------



## sealybobo

You know how white blue collar took a step back after bush great recession? Imagine how it was for blacks when even whites couldn't find work


----------



## IM2

ptbw forever said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You show us a policy by non whites that denies whites of opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> You failed to comprehend my point.
> 
> Regardless of whether non-whites have or have not denied opportunity to whites(they have, on the local level)the current demographics dictate that non-whites are guaranteed substantial power in the future at minimum.
> 
> If racism was really about power, anti-racists would doing quite a lot more to discourage racism by non-whites to keep them from abusing their power in the future.
> 
> In reality racism is all about morality, or lack there of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you call racism from non whites isn't racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless of what you believe it is, it will be racism according to every definition when non-whites gain more power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just as mentally fucked up as Unkotare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am just too smart for you.
Click to expand...


Sure mr. white genocide.


----------



## IM2

Divine.Wind said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You show us a policy by non whites that denies whites of opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> You failed to comprehend my point.
> 
> Regardless of whether non-whites have or have not denied opportunity to whites(they have, on the local level)the current demographics dictate that non-whites are guaranteed substantial power in the future at minimum.
> 
> If racism was really about power, anti-racists would doing quite a lot more to discourage racism by non-whites to keep them from abusing their power in the future.
> 
> In reality racism is all about morality, or lack there of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you call racism from non whites isn't racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless of what you believe it is, it will be racism according to every definition when non-whites gain more power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just as mentally fucked up as Unkotare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagreed.  Unkotare is a moderate, non-racist compared to both you and ptbw forever
> 
> Embrace ptbw forever as your polar opposite brother because he is.
Click to expand...


Too bad I'm not a racist.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> How have you earned reparations? It seems you want the white people today to pay for the past injustice committed against blacks before your time. This won't happen, can't happen. Not only are there no former slaves to give reparations to, there is no way to pick and chose who would get what. How about everyone work for what they want, not expect handouts that are undeserved?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wonder why I ask you abut your level of education. Native Americans are getting reparations now. They will get reparations forever  and you are paying for things you never did and past injustices before your mother fucking time. Stop making excuses lady. Just a couple of years ago some Native American tribes were awarded 3.2 billion dollars in pay back for things that happened a part of the fucking Dawes Act. Were you alive when the Dawes Act was passed Molly?  Well you paid for it.
> 
> Go look up Cobell vs. Salazar Molly. Read it then understand why my patience has run out with whites like you.
> 
> You think you have an argument but you don't.  We are owed for the same past and current wrongs done to us just as much as the Native Americans that you are paying for right now. Now go find the free dictionary to find out what the Dawes act was. How about whites pay want you owe because you race has got what you have on the backs of others who did work twice as hard as whites for nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, grouping my entire race again huh? All whites today got what we have off the backs of others? You are delusional. I owe nothing. Everything I have is from MY own hard work, no handouts from anyone. I am not making excuses for anyone or anything. You like to add to other people's replies as you see fit. The people you refer to as working twice as hard are no longer here. You have the same advantages as I do, stop whining for things you are not owed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Native Americans are getting paid right now for things that happened when one of them were here. You don't seem able to address that You just skip over all that to post up those same old sorry ass, lie filled, dumb, psychotic white conservative responses. You have been paying Native Americans since you were a child. You have been paying them for things you were not around to do. So then we should get the same reparations since we were done just as badly. I was alive during the civil rights fights when we did not have constitutional rights. So don't tell me  what I am not owed. Last you believe a lie. I can tell you that I don't have the same advantages you do. That's why you are a white woman, the number 1 benefactor  from Affirmative Action, sitting on your ass talking about how you worked hard for everything you got and never were given anything. That's a lie and like I said, you live in a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie, Affirmative Action has done nothing for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know that. No employer can legally tell you if you were hired because of Affirmative Action or not. But you are a white woman and white women have been the prime benefactor of Affirmative Action. If you own your own business  and get a contract,  you could have gotten one due to you being a woman owned business which is part of AA contracting. So when you start off on what you didn't get handed to you, I am just saying that you need to start thinking. Because if you got a small business loan could be due to the fact you got extra points for being a woman. So again when you puff up your chest lecturing people about working for what they get, you better start thinking. I know how these things work lady. I helped people start businesses. I've helped fill out and explain SBA paperwork. I have seen the criteria.
> 
> But of course now that I have said this you will come up with the  great all American story of how you got no assistance and that you worked 53 jobs in order to save up money to start your own business. It's amazing the tales one gets from whites when they explain to them the many benefits whites have gotten they pay no attention to while believing they simply earned what they got only upon their individual merit and hard work.
Click to expand...

And god knows what they leave out of the story.

Republicans think they were born in the home they built with their own two hands.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wonder why I ask you abut your level of education. Native Americans are getting reparations now. They will get reparations forever  and you are paying for things you never did and past injustices before your mother fucking time. Stop making excuses lady. Just a couple of years ago some Native American tribes were awarded 3.2 billion dollars in pay back for things that happened a part of the fucking Dawes Act. Were you alive when the Dawes Act was passed Molly?  Well you paid for it.
> 
> Go look up Cobell vs. Salazar Molly. Read it then understand why my patience has run out with whites like you.
> 
> You think you have an argument but you don't.  We are owed for the same past and current wrongs done to us just as much as the Native Americans that you are paying for right now. Now go find the free dictionary to find out what the Dawes act was. How about whites pay want you owe because you race has got what you have on the backs of others who did work twice as hard as whites for nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> So, grouping my entire race again huh? All whites today got what we have off the backs of others? You are delusional. I owe nothing. Everything I have is from MY own hard work, no handouts from anyone. I am not making excuses for anyone or anything. You like to add to other people's replies as you see fit. The people you refer to as working twice as hard are no longer here. You have the same advantages as I do, stop whining for things you are not owed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Native Americans are getting paid right now for things that happened when one of them were here. You don't seem able to address that You just skip over all that to post up those same old sorry ass, lie filled, dumb, psychotic white conservative responses. You have been paying Native Americans since you were a child. You have been paying them for things you were not around to do. So then we should get the same reparations since we were done just as badly. I was alive during the civil rights fights when we did not have constitutional rights. So don't tell me  what I am not owed. Last you believe a lie. I can tell you that I don't have the same advantages you do. That's why you are a white woman, the number 1 benefactor  from Affirmative Action, sitting on your ass talking about how you worked hard for everything you got and never were given anything. That's a lie and like I said, you live in a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie, Affirmative Action has done nothing for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know that. No employer can legally tell you if you were hired because of Affirmative Action or not. But you are a white woman and white women have been the prime benefactor of Affirmative Action. If you own your own business  and get a contract,  you could have gotten one due to you being a woman owned business which is part of AA contracting. So when you start off on what you didn't get handed to you, I am just saying that you need to start thinking. Because if you got a small business loan could be due to the fact you got extra points for being a woman. So again when you puff up your chest lecturing people about working for what they get, you better start thinking. I know how these things work lady. I helped people start businesses. I've helped fill out and explain SBA paperwork. I have seen the criteria.
> 
> But of course now that I have said this you will come up with the  great all American story of how you got no assistance and that you worked 53 jobs in order to save up money to start your own business. It's amazing the tales one gets from whites when they explain to them the many benefits whites have gotten they pay no attention to while believing they simply earned what they got only upon their individual merit and hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not know that I DID benefit. I DO know that I worked hard for what I got. I would not have been hired without my qualifications. I suppose you would say you were not hired because you were black and some companies have to meet their "quota" of minorities. You are so presumptuous.
Click to expand...


I would know that if I was hired to meet a quota is would be due to the fact that the company was made to meet quotas because they had been caught discriminating against people due to race since that's the only way  by the law that quotas and timetables are established. I would not work for such a company. You see Molly, you are ignorant about what you argue about. You don't know the first thing about how Affirmative action works and you run your mouth. You don't know if you got hired because of Affirmative action or not. When you engage me know what the fuck you're talking about.


----------



## sealybobo

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wonder why I ask you abut your level of education. Native Americans are getting reparations now. They will get reparations forever  and you are paying for things you never did and past injustices before your mother fucking time. Stop making excuses lady. Just a couple of years ago some Native American tribes were awarded 3.2 billion dollars in pay back for things that happened a part of the fucking Dawes Act. Were you alive when the Dawes Act was passed Molly?  Well you paid for it.
> 
> Go look up Cobell vs. Salazar Molly. Read it then understand why my patience has run out with whites like you.
> 
> You think you have an argument but you don't.  We are owed for the same past and current wrongs done to us just as much as the Native Americans that you are paying for right now. Now go find the free dictionary to find out what the Dawes act was. How about whites pay want you owe because you race has got what you have on the backs of others who did work twice as hard as whites for nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> So, grouping my entire race again huh? All whites today got what we have off the backs of others? You are delusional. I owe nothing. Everything I have is from MY own hard work, no handouts from anyone. I am not making excuses for anyone or anything. You like to add to other people's replies as you see fit. The people you refer to as working twice as hard are no longer here. You have the same advantages as I do, stop whining for things you are not owed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Native Americans are getting paid right now for things that happened when one of them were here. You don't seem able to address that You just skip over all that to post up those same old sorry ass, lie filled, dumb, psychotic white conservative responses. You have been paying Native Americans since you were a child. You have been paying them for things you were not around to do. So then we should get the same reparations since we were done just as badly. I was alive during the civil rights fights when we did not have constitutional rights. So don't tell me  what I am not owed. Last you believe a lie. I can tell you that I don't have the same advantages you do. That's why you are a white woman, the number 1 benefactor  from Affirmative Action, sitting on your ass talking about how you worked hard for everything you got and never were given anything. That's a lie and like I said, you live in a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie, Affirmative Action has done nothing for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know that. No employer can legally tell you if you were hired because of Affirmative Action or not. But you are a white woman and white women have been the prime benefactor of Affirmative Action. If you own your own business  and get a contract,  you could have gotten one due to you being a woman owned business which is part of AA contracting. So when you start off on what you didn't get handed to you, I am just saying that you need to start thinking. Because if you got a small business loan could be due to the fact you got extra points for being a woman. So again when you puff up your chest lecturing people about working for what they get, you better start thinking. I know how these things work lady. I helped people start businesses. I've helped fill out and explain SBA paperwork. I have seen the criteria.
> 
> But of course now that I have said this you will come up with the  great all American story of how you got no assistance and that you worked 53 jobs in order to save up money to start your own business. It's amazing the tales one gets from whites when they explain to them the many benefits whites have gotten they pay no attention to while believing they simply earned what they got only upon their individual merit and hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you seem to think blacks have the disadvantage, how did you become successful? It must be because you received special treatment, according to your posts. If you succeeded, all blacks should be able to. Just as you seem to think just because I am a white woman, I received benefits from AA
Click to expand...

You did. It's a fact women benefitted from AA. You are a woman. I'm no mathamatician but...

My parents were lower middle class. My brother is rich now. He doesn't think he should feel guilty his kids are privileged. I agree. But still they understand they are privileged. 

We also understand why we instituted programs like aa. It's a way to make up for past wrongs. It's a way to get companies to diversify and be socially responsible. Lots of companies are still not diverse at all. Blacks are still being cut off from economic opportunity. Companies should be snatching up black people right out of college. Are they?


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, grouping my entire race again huh? All whites today got what we have off the backs of others? You are delusional. I owe nothing. Everything I have is from MY own hard work, no handouts from anyone. I am not making excuses for anyone or anything. You like to add to other people's replies as you see fit. The people you refer to as working twice as hard are no longer here. You have the same advantages as I do, stop whining for things you are not owed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Native Americans are getting paid right now for things that happened when one of them were here. You don't seem able to address that You just skip over all that to post up those same old sorry ass, lie filled, dumb, psychotic white conservative responses. You have been paying Native Americans since you were a child. You have been paying them for things you were not around to do. So then we should get the same reparations since we were done just as badly. I was alive during the civil rights fights when we did not have constitutional rights. So don't tell me  what I am not owed. Last you believe a lie. I can tell you that I don't have the same advantages you do. That's why you are a white woman, the number 1 benefactor  from Affirmative Action, sitting on your ass talking about how you worked hard for everything you got and never were given anything. That's a lie and like I said, you live in a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie, Affirmative Action has done nothing for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know that. No employer can legally tell you if you were hired because of Affirmative Action or not. But you are a white woman and white women have been the prime benefactor of Affirmative Action. If you own your own business  and get a contract,  you could have gotten one due to you being a woman owned business which is part of AA contracting. So when you start off on what you didn't get handed to you, I am just saying that you need to start thinking. Because if you got a small business loan could be due to the fact you got extra points for being a woman. So again when you puff up your chest lecturing people about working for what they get, you better start thinking. I know how these things work lady. I helped people start businesses. I've helped fill out and explain SBA paperwork. I have seen the criteria.
> 
> But of course now that I have said this you will come up with the  great all American story of how you got no assistance and that you worked 53 jobs in order to save up money to start your own business. It's amazing the tales one gets from whites when they explain to them the many benefits whites have gotten they pay no attention to while believing they simply earned what they got only upon their individual merit and hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not know that I DID benefit. I DO know that I worked hard for what I got. I would not have been hired without my qualifications. I suppose you would say you were not hired because you were black and some companies have to meet their "quota" of minorities. You are so presumptuous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would know that if I was hired to meet a quota is would be due to the fact that the company was made to meet quotas because they had been caught discriminating against people due to race since that's the only way  by the law that quotas and timetables are established. I would not work for such a company. You see Molly, you are ignorant about what you argue about. You don't know the first thing about how Affirmative action works and you run your mouth. You don't know if you got hired because of Affirmative action or not. When you engage me know what the fuck you're talking about.
Click to expand...

And if she didn't take advantage of the tax breaks minority owned businesses get then she's not smart. And if her sales person was applying to be a vendor with another company then she definitely checked the female owned business. Gave her an advantage over her competition.

But maybe her topless maid service business was all under the table.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wonder why I ask you abut your level of education. Native Americans are getting reparations now. They will get reparations forever  and you are paying for things you never did and past injustices before your mother fucking time. Stop making excuses lady. Just a couple of years ago some Native American tribes were awarded 3.2 billion dollars in pay back for things that happened a part of the fucking Dawes Act. Were you alive when the Dawes Act was passed Molly?  Well you paid for it.
> 
> Go look up Cobell vs. Salazar Molly. Read it then understand why my patience has run out with whites like you.
> 
> You think you have an argument but you don't.  We are owed for the same past and current wrongs done to us just as much as the Native Americans that you are paying for right now. Now go find the free dictionary to find out what the Dawes act was. How about whites pay want you owe because you race has got what you have on the backs of others who did work twice as hard as whites for nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> So, grouping my entire race again huh? All whites today got what we have off the backs of others? You are delusional. I owe nothing. Everything I have is from MY own hard work, no handouts from anyone. I am not making excuses for anyone or anything. You like to add to other people's replies as you see fit. The people you refer to as working twice as hard are no longer here. You have the same advantages as I do, stop whining for things you are not owed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Native Americans are getting paid right now for things that happened when one of them were here. You don't seem able to address that You just skip over all that to post up those same old sorry ass, lie filled, dumb, psychotic white conservative responses. You have been paying Native Americans since you were a child. You have been paying them for things you were not around to do. So then we should get the same reparations since we were done just as badly. I was alive during the civil rights fights when we did not have constitutional rights. So don't tell me  what I am not owed. Last you believe a lie. I can tell you that I don't have the same advantages you do. That's why you are a white woman, the number 1 benefactor  from Affirmative Action, sitting on your ass talking about how you worked hard for everything you got and never were given anything. That's a lie and like I said, you live in a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie, Affirmative Action has done nothing for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know that. No employer can legally tell you if you were hired because of Affirmative Action or not. But you are a white woman and white women have been the prime benefactor of Affirmative Action. If you own your own business  and get a contract,  you could have gotten one due to you being a woman owned business which is part of AA contracting. So when you start off on what you didn't get handed to you, I am just saying that you need to start thinking. Because if you got a small business loan could be due to the fact you got extra points for being a woman. So again when you puff up your chest lecturing people about working for what they get, you better start thinking. I know how these things work lady. I helped people start businesses. I've helped fill out and explain SBA paperwork. I have seen the criteria.
> 
> But of course now that I have said this you will come up with the  great all American story of how you got no assistance and that you worked 53 jobs in order to save up money to start your own business. It's amazing the tales one gets from whites when they explain to them the many benefits whites have gotten they pay no attention to while believing they simply earned what they got only upon their individual merit and hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you seem to think blacks have the disadvantage, how did you become successful? It must be because you received special treatment, according to your posts. If you succeeded, all blacks should be able to. Just as you seem to think just because I am a white woman, I received benefits from AA
Click to expand...


Well if I was hired because of affirmative action, it would have been because the company was still caught discriminating. But you see I helped start a business so I hired myself. In the next job was I hired on a contract to provide services,  meaning that I was still self employed. On the third I was as an executive director which meant I was in charge of the business operations. So I was hired based upon qualifications. I said to you that you are a white woman and white women are the number 1 benefactor of AA.. You are. I also said that you don't know if you got hired because if AA or not and that you need to think about that possibility before you puff up your bee stings lecturing people about how hard they should work for something.  I stand by every word.

I don't think  blacks have the disadvantage, I KNOW. But you see my individual success doesn't mean white racism isn't a major problem for black people. The last President faced hella racism from whites and he was the most powerful m-f on earth. So just face the truth and stop lying to yourself..



> It’s a widely known fact that if you bring up racism enough in public a white person will materialize to tell you that race simply isn’t a major factor in our lives in 2016.
> 
> Sure, racism was real way back when, but not now, they’ll say. Nobody alive today owned slaves, they’ll say. I never see racism, they’ll say. We have a Black president, they’ll say. Back up your claim and prove racism exists, they’ll say.



You've done all these things Molly. So why don't you do this?

*So here’s the challenge, racism deniers. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.*


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Native Americans are getting paid right now for things that happened when one of them were here. You don't seem able to address that You just skip over all that to post up those same old sorry ass, lie filled, dumb, psychotic white conservative responses. You have been paying Native Americans since you were a child. You have been paying them for things you were not around to do. So then we should get the same reparations since we were done just as badly. I was alive during the civil rights fights when we did not have constitutional rights. So don't tell me  what I am not owed. Last you believe a lie. I can tell you that I don't have the same advantages you do. That's why you are a white woman, the number 1 benefactor  from Affirmative Action, sitting on your ass talking about how you worked hard for everything you got and never were given anything. That's a lie and like I said, you live in a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> You lie, Affirmative Action has done nothing for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know that. No employer can legally tell you if you were hired because of Affirmative Action or not. But you are a white woman and white women have been the prime benefactor of Affirmative Action. If you own your own business  and get a contract,  you could have gotten one due to you being a woman owned business which is part of AA contracting. So when you start off on what you didn't get handed to you, I am just saying that you need to start thinking. Because if you got a small business loan could be due to the fact you got extra points for being a woman. So again when you puff up your chest lecturing people about working for what they get, you better start thinking. I know how these things work lady. I helped people start businesses. I've helped fill out and explain SBA paperwork. I have seen the criteria.
> 
> But of course now that I have said this you will come up with the  great all American story of how you got no assistance and that you worked 53 jobs in order to save up money to start your own business. It's amazing the tales one gets from whites when they explain to them the many benefits whites have gotten they pay no attention to while believing they simply earned what they got only upon their individual merit and hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not know that I DID benefit. I DO know that I worked hard for what I got. I would not have been hired without my qualifications. I suppose you would say you were not hired because you were black and some companies have to meet their "quota" of minorities. You are so presumptuous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would know that if I was hired to meet a quota is would be due to the fact that the company was made to meet quotas because they had been caught discriminating against people due to race since that's the only way  by the law that quotas and timetables are established. I would not work for such a company. You see Molly, you are ignorant about what you argue about. You don't know the first thing about how Affirmative action works and you run your mouth. You don't know if you got hired because of Affirmative action or not. When you engage me know what the fuck you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if she didn't take advantage of the tax breaks minority owned businesses get then she's not smart. And if her sales person was applying to be a vendor with another company then she definitely checked the female owned business. Gave her an advantage over her competition.
> 
> But maybe her topless maid service business was all under the table.
Click to expand...


  That was a good one!


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, grouping my entire race again huh? All whites today got what we have off the backs of others? You are delusional. I owe nothing. Everything I have is from MY own hard work, no handouts from anyone. I am not making excuses for anyone or anything. You like to add to other people's replies as you see fit. The people you refer to as working twice as hard are no longer here. You have the same advantages as I do, stop whining for things you are not owed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Native Americans are getting paid right now for things that happened when one of them were here. You don't seem able to address that You just skip over all that to post up those same old sorry ass, lie filled, dumb, psychotic white conservative responses. You have been paying Native Americans since you were a child. You have been paying them for things you were not around to do. So then we should get the same reparations since we were done just as badly. I was alive during the civil rights fights when we did not have constitutional rights. So don't tell me  what I am not owed. Last you believe a lie. I can tell you that I don't have the same advantages you do. That's why you are a white woman, the number 1 benefactor  from Affirmative Action, sitting on your ass talking about how you worked hard for everything you got and never were given anything. That's a lie and like I said, you live in a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie, Affirmative Action has done nothing for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know that. No employer can legally tell you if you were hired because of Affirmative Action or not. But you are a white woman and white women have been the prime benefactor of Affirmative Action. If you own your own business  and get a contract,  you could have gotten one due to you being a woman owned business which is part of AA contracting. So when you start off on what you didn't get handed to you, I am just saying that you need to start thinking. Because if you got a small business loan could be due to the fact you got extra points for being a woman. So again when you puff up your chest lecturing people about working for what they get, you better start thinking. I know how these things work lady. I helped people start businesses. I've helped fill out and explain SBA paperwork. I have seen the criteria.
> 
> But of course now that I have said this you will come up with the  great all American story of how you got no assistance and that you worked 53 jobs in order to save up money to start your own business. It's amazing the tales one gets from whites when they explain to them the many benefits whites have gotten they pay no attention to while believing they simply earned what they got only upon their individual merit and hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not know that I DID benefit. I DO know that I worked hard for what I got. I would not have been hired without my qualifications. I suppose you would say you were not hired because you were black and some companies have to meet their "quota" of minorities. You are so presumptuous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would know that if I was hired to meet a quota is would be due to the fact that the company was made to meet quotas because they had been caught discriminating against people due to race since that's the only way  by the law that quotas and timetables are established. I would not work for such a company. You see Molly, you are ignorant about what you argue about. You don't know the first thing about how Affirmative action works and you run your mouth. You don't know if you got hired because of Affirmative action or not. When you engage me know what the fuck you're talking about.
Click to expand...

Your pretense at having honest discussions is apparent. I do know that i never got a job due to AA. You certaintly dont know the first thing about me but you continue with your degrading tirades. You consistantly post as if you know all about white people yet get offereded if a white person makes any comments about their experience with blacks. You are not the know-all of all racial discussions. Wtf makes you think a white woman can't be hired based on her qualifications? It is your ignorance showing, not mine.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lie, Affirmative Action has done nothing for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know that. No employer can legally tell you if you were hired because of Affirmative Action or not. But you are a white woman and white women have been the prime benefactor of Affirmative Action. If you own your own business  and get a contract,  you could have gotten one due to you being a woman owned business which is part of AA contracting. So when you start off on what you didn't get handed to you, I am just saying that you need to start thinking. Because if you got a small business loan could be due to the fact you got extra points for being a woman. So again when you puff up your chest lecturing people about working for what they get, you better start thinking. I know how these things work lady. I helped people start businesses. I've helped fill out and explain SBA paperwork. I have seen the criteria.
> 
> But of course now that I have said this you will come up with the  great all American story of how you got no assistance and that you worked 53 jobs in order to save up money to start your own business. It's amazing the tales one gets from whites when they explain to them the many benefits whites have gotten they pay no attention to while believing they simply earned what they got only upon their individual merit and hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not know that I DID benefit. I DO know that I worked hard for what I got. I would not have been hired without my qualifications. I suppose you would say you were not hired because you were black and some companies have to meet their "quota" of minorities. You are so presumptuous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would know that if I was hired to meet a quota is would be due to the fact that the company was made to meet quotas because they had been caught discriminating against people due to race since that's the only way  by the law that quotas and timetables are established. I would not work for such a company. You see Molly, you are ignorant about what you argue about. You don't know the first thing about how Affirmative action works and you run your mouth. You don't know if you got hired because of Affirmative action or not. When you engage me know what the fuck you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if she didn't take advantage of the tax breaks minority owned businesses get then she's not smart. And if her sales person was applying to be a vendor with another company then she definitely checked the female owned business. Gave her an advantage over her competition.
> 
> But maybe her topless maid service business was all under the table.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a good one![/QUOTE
> Is that your attempt at honor?
Click to expand...




IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, grouping my entire race again huh? All whites today got what we have off the backs of others? You are delusional. I owe nothing. Everything I have is from MY own hard work, no handouts from anyone. I am not making excuses for anyone or anything. You like to add to other people's replies as you see fit. The people you refer to as working twice as hard are no longer here. You have the same advantages as I do, stop whining for things you are not owed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Native Americans are getting paid right now for things that happened when one of them were here. You don't seem able to address that You just skip over all that to post up those same old sorry ass, lie filled, dumb, psychotic white conservative responses. You have been paying Native Americans since you were a child. You have been paying them for things you were not around to do. So then we should get the same reparations since we were done just as badly. I was alive during the civil rights fights when we did not have constitutional rights. So don't tell me  what I am not owed. Last you believe a lie. I can tell you that I don't have the same advantages you do. That's why you are a white woman, the number 1 benefactor  from Affirmative Action, sitting on your ass talking about how you worked hard for everything you got and never were given anything. That's a lie and like I said, you live in a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie, Affirmative Action has done nothing for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know that. No employer can legally tell you if you were hired because of Affirmative Action or not. But you are a white woman and white women have been the prime benefactor of Affirmative Action. If you own your own business  and get a contract,  you could have gotten one due to you being a woman owned business which is part of AA contracting. So when you start off on what you didn't get handed to you, I am just saying that you need to start thinking. Because if you got a small business loan could be due to the fact you got extra points for being a woman. So again when you puff up your chest lecturing people about working for what they get, you better start thinking. I know how these things work lady. I helped people start businesses. I've helped fill out and explain SBA paperwork. I have seen the criteria.
> 
> But of course now that I have said this you will come up with the  great all American story of how you got no assistance and that you worked 53 jobs in order to save up money to start your own business. It's amazing the tales one gets from whites when they explain to them the many benefits whites have gotten they pay no attention to while believing they simply earned what they got only upon their individual merit and hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you seem to think blacks have the disadvantage, how did you become successful? It must be because you received special treatment, according to your posts. If you succeeded, all blacks should be able to. Just as you seem to think just because I am a white woman, I received benefits from AA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if I was hired because of affirmative action, it would have been because the company was still caught discriminating. But you see I helped start a business so I hired myself. In the next job was I hired on a contract to provide services,  meaning that I was still self employed. On the third I was as an executive director which meant I was in charge of the business operations. So I was hired based upon qualifications. I said to you that you are a white woman and white women are the number 1 benefactor of AA.. You are. I also said that you don't know if you got hired because if AA or not and that you need to think about that possibility before you puff up your bee stings lecturing people about how hard they should work for something.  I stand by every word.
> 
> I don't think  blacks have the disadvantage, I KNOW. But you see my individual success doesn't mean white racism isn't a major problem for black people. The last President faced hella racism from whites and he was the most powerful m-f on earth. So just face the truth and stop lying to yourself..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a widely known fact that if you bring up racism enough in public a white person will materialize to tell you that race simply isn’t a major factor in our lives in 2016.
> 
> Sure, racism was real way back when, but not now, they’ll say. Nobody alive today owned slaves, they’ll say. I never see racism, they’ll say. We have a Black president, they’ll say. Back up your claim and prove racism exists, they’ll say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've done all these things Molly. So why don't you do this?
> 
> *So here’s the challenge, racism deniers. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.*
Click to expand...

When did i say racism ended? How do you detetmine who you think wealth is owed to?


----------



## sealybobo

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Native Americans are getting paid right now for things that happened when one of them were here. You don't seem able to address that You just skip over all that to post up those same old sorry ass, lie filled, dumb, psychotic white conservative responses. You have been paying Native Americans since you were a child. You have been paying them for things you were not around to do. So then we should get the same reparations since we were done just as badly. I was alive during the civil rights fights when we did not have constitutional rights. So don't tell me  what I am not owed. Last you believe a lie. I can tell you that I don't have the same advantages you do. That's why you are a white woman, the number 1 benefactor  from Affirmative Action, sitting on your ass talking about how you worked hard for everything you got and never were given anything. That's a lie and like I said, you live in a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> You lie, Affirmative Action has done nothing for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know that. No employer can legally tell you if you were hired because of Affirmative Action or not. But you are a white woman and white women have been the prime benefactor of Affirmative Action. If you own your own business  and get a contract,  you could have gotten one due to you being a woman owned business which is part of AA contracting. So when you start off on what you didn't get handed to you, I am just saying that you need to start thinking. Because if you got a small business loan could be due to the fact you got extra points for being a woman. So again when you puff up your chest lecturing people about working for what they get, you better start thinking. I know how these things work lady. I helped people start businesses. I've helped fill out and explain SBA paperwork. I have seen the criteria.
> 
> But of course now that I have said this you will come up with the  great all American story of how you got no assistance and that you worked 53 jobs in order to save up money to start your own business. It's amazing the tales one gets from whites when they explain to them the many benefits whites have gotten they pay no attention to while believing they simply earned what they got only upon their individual merit and hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not know that I DID benefit. I DO know that I worked hard for what I got. I would not have been hired without my qualifications. I suppose you would say you were not hired because you were black and some companies have to meet their "quota" of minorities. You are so presumptuous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would know that if I was hired to meet a quota is would be due to the fact that the company was made to meet quotas because they had been caught discriminating against people due to race since that's the only way  by the law that quotas and timetables are established. I would not work for such a company. You see Molly, you are ignorant about what you argue about. You don't know the first thing about how Affirmative action works and you run your mouth. You don't know if you got hired because of Affirmative action or not. When you engage me know what the fuck you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your pretense at having honest discussions is apparent. I do know that i never got a job due to AA. You certaintly dont know the first thing about me but you continue with your degrading tirades. You consistantly post as if you know all about white people yet get offereded if a white person makes any comments about their experience with blacks. You are not the know-all of all racial discussions. Wtf makes you think a white woman can't be hired based on her qualifications? It is your ignorance showing, not mine.
Click to expand...

No one cares about you personally. Fact is women benefitted more from AA than blacks did


----------



## MizMolly

Apparently posting on this thread is  futile. Being that i am a white woman, therefore, i could only get a Job through affirmative action, not any hard earned Skills, and i could not possibly understand the plights of other races, even though some people of other races know all there is to know about whites. It is so pathetic that people can be so narrow minded.


----------



## sealybobo

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know that. No employer can legally tell you if you were hired because of Affirmative Action or not. But you are a white woman and white women have been the prime benefactor of Affirmative Action. If you own your own business  and get a contract,  you could have gotten one due to you being a woman owned business which is part of AA contracting. So when you start off on what you didn't get handed to you, I am just saying that you need to start thinking. Because if you got a small business loan could be due to the fact you got extra points for being a woman. So again when you puff up your chest lecturing people about working for what they get, you better start thinking. I know how these things work lady. I helped people start businesses. I've helped fill out and explain SBA paperwork. I have seen the criteria.
> 
> But of course now that I have said this you will come up with the  great all American story of how you got no assistance and that you worked 53 jobs in order to save up money to start your own business. It's amazing the tales one gets from whites when they explain to them the many benefits whites have gotten they pay no attention to while believing they simply earned what they got only upon their individual merit and hard work.
> 
> 
> 
> You do not know that I DID benefit. I DO know that I worked hard for what I got. I would not have been hired without my qualifications. I suppose you would say you were not hired because you were black and some companies have to meet their "quota" of minorities. You are so presumptuous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would know that if I was hired to meet a quota is would be due to the fact that the company was made to meet quotas because they had been caught discriminating against people due to race since that's the only way  by the law that quotas and timetables are established. I would not work for such a company. You see Molly, you are ignorant about what you argue about. You don't know the first thing about how Affirmative action works and you run your mouth. You don't know if you got hired because of Affirmative action or not. When you engage me know what the fuck you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if she didn't take advantage of the tax breaks minority owned businesses get then she's not smart. And if her sales person was applying to be a vendor with another company then she definitely checked the female owned business. Gave her an advantage over her competition.
> 
> But maybe her topless maid service business was all under the table.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a good one![/QUOTE
> Is that your attempt at honor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Native Americans are getting paid right now for things that happened when one of them were here. You don't seem able to address that You just skip over all that to post up those same old sorry ass, lie filled, dumb, psychotic white conservative responses. You have been paying Native Americans since you were a child. You have been paying them for things you were not around to do. So then we should get the same reparations since we were done just as badly. I was alive during the civil rights fights when we did not have constitutional rights. So don't tell me  what I am not owed. Last you believe a lie. I can tell you that I don't have the same advantages you do. That's why you are a white woman, the number 1 benefactor  from Affirmative Action, sitting on your ass talking about how you worked hard for everything you got and never were given anything. That's a lie and like I said, you live in a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie, Affirmative Action has done nothing for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know that. No employer can legally tell you if you were hired because of Affirmative Action or not. But you are a white woman and white women have been the prime benefactor of Affirmative Action. If you own your own business  and get a contract,  you could have gotten one due to you being a woman owned business which is part of AA contracting. So when you start off on what you didn't get handed to you, I am just saying that you need to start thinking. Because if you got a small business loan could be due to the fact you got extra points for being a woman. So again when you puff up your chest lecturing people about working for what they get, you better start thinking. I know how these things work lady. I helped people start businesses. I've helped fill out and explain SBA paperwork. I have seen the criteria.
> 
> But of course now that I have said this you will come up with the  great all American story of how you got no assistance and that you worked 53 jobs in order to save up money to start your own business. It's amazing the tales one gets from whites when they explain to them the many benefits whites have gotten they pay no attention to while believing they simply earned what they got only upon their individual merit and hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you seem to think blacks have the disadvantage, how did you become successful? It must be because you received special treatment, according to your posts. If you succeeded, all blacks should be able to. Just as you seem to think just because I am a white woman, I received benefits from AA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if I was hired because of affirmative action, it would have been because the company was still caught discriminating. But you see I helped start a business so I hired myself. In the next job was I hired on a contract to provide services,  meaning that I was still self employed. On the third I was as an executive director which meant I was in charge of the business operations. So I was hired based upon qualifications. I said to you that you are a white woman and white women are the number 1 benefactor of AA.. You are. I also said that you don't know if you got hired because if AA or not and that you need to think about that possibility before you puff up your bee stings lecturing people about how hard they should work for something.  I stand by every word.
> 
> I don't think  blacks have the disadvantage, I KNOW. But you see my individual success doesn't mean white racism isn't a major problem for black people. The last President faced hella racism from whites and he was the most powerful m-f on earth. So just face the truth and stop lying to yourself..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a widely known fact that if you bring up racism enough in public a white person will materialize to tell you that race simply isn’t a major factor in our lives in 2016.
> 
> Sure, racism was real way back when, but not now, they’ll say. Nobody alive today owned slaves, they’ll say. I never see racism, they’ll say. We have a Black president, they’ll say. Back up your claim and prove racism exists, they’ll say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've done all these things Molly. So why don't you do this?
> 
> *So here’s the challenge, racism deniers. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did i say racism ended? How do you detetmine who you think wealth is owed to?
Click to expand...

Maybe if Trump worried about detroiters as much as he is coal miners.


----------



## MizMolly

sealybobo said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lie, Affirmative Action has done nothing for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know that. No employer can legally tell you if you were hired because of Affirmative Action or not. But you are a white woman and white women have been the prime benefactor of Affirmative Action. If you own your own business  and get a contract,  you could have gotten one due to you being a woman owned business which is part of AA contracting. So when you start off on what you didn't get handed to you, I am just saying that you need to start thinking. Because if you got a small business loan could be due to the fact you got extra points for being a woman. So again when you puff up your chest lecturing people about working for what they get, you better start thinking. I know how these things work lady. I helped people start businesses. I've helped fill out and explain SBA paperwork. I have seen the criteria.
> 
> But of course now that I have said this you will come up with the  great all American story of how you got no assistance and that you worked 53 jobs in order to save up money to start your own business. It's amazing the tales one gets from whites when they explain to them the many benefits whites have gotten they pay no attention to while believing they simply earned what they got only upon their individual merit and hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not know that I DID benefit. I DO know that I worked hard for what I got. I would not have been hired without my qualifications. I suppose you would say you were not hired because you were black and some companies have to meet their "quota" of minorities. You are so presumptuous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would know that if I was hired to meet a quota is would be due to the fact that the company was made to meet quotas because they had been caught discriminating against people due to race since that's the only way  by the law that quotas and timetables are established. I would not work for such a company. You see Molly, you are ignorant about what you argue about. You don't know the first thing about how Affirmative action works and you run your mouth. You don't know if you got hired because of Affirmative action or not. When you engage me know what the fuck you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your pretense at having honest discussions is apparent. I do know that i never got a job due to AA. You certaintly dont know the first thing about me but you continue with your degrading tirades. You consistantly post as if you know all about white people yet get offereded if a white person makes any comments about their experience with blacks. You are not the know-all of all racial discussions. Wtf makes you think a white woman can't be hired based on her qualifications? It is your ignorance showing, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one cares about you personally. Fact is women benefitted more from AA than blacks did
Click to expand...

We'll it was done personally, read the posts.


----------



## MizMolly

Yall have fun now.


----------



## sealybobo

MizMolly said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know that. No employer can legally tell you if you were hired because of Affirmative Action or not. But you are a white woman and white women have been the prime benefactor of Affirmative Action. If you own your own business  and get a contract,  you could have gotten one due to you being a woman owned business which is part of AA contracting. So when you start off on what you didn't get handed to you, I am just saying that you need to start thinking. Because if you got a small business loan could be due to the fact you got extra points for being a woman. So again when you puff up your chest lecturing people about working for what they get, you better start thinking. I know how these things work lady. I helped people start businesses. I've helped fill out and explain SBA paperwork. I have seen the criteria.
> 
> But of course now that I have said this you will come up with the  great all American story of how you got no assistance and that you worked 53 jobs in order to save up money to start your own business. It's amazing the tales one gets from whites when they explain to them the many benefits whites have gotten they pay no attention to while believing they simply earned what they got only upon their individual merit and hard work.
> 
> 
> 
> You do not know that I DID benefit. I DO know that I worked hard for what I got. I would not have been hired without my qualifications. I suppose you would say you were not hired because you were black and some companies have to meet their "quota" of minorities. You are so presumptuous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would know that if I was hired to meet a quota is would be due to the fact that the company was made to meet quotas because they had been caught discriminating against people due to race since that's the only way  by the law that quotas and timetables are established. I would not work for such a company. You see Molly, you are ignorant about what you argue about. You don't know the first thing about how Affirmative action works and you run your mouth. You don't know if you got hired because of Affirmative action or not. When you engage me know what the fuck you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your pretense at having honest discussions is apparent. I do know that i never got a job due to AA. You certaintly dont know the first thing about me but you continue with your degrading tirades. You consistantly post as if you know all about white people yet get offereded if a white person makes any comments about their experience with blacks. You are not the know-all of all racial discussions. Wtf makes you think a white woman can't be hired based on her qualifications? It is your ignorance showing, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one cares about you personally. Fact is women benefitted more from AA than blacks did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll it was done personally, read the posts.
Click to expand...

I have a conservative friend he hates government programs that help the poor. Come to find out he benefitted from those programs when he was young after his dad died. He didn't even realize how much him and him mom sucked off the government tit. It came out how he got free private school and Medicaid.

So you say you've never but I suspect let you talk enough it'll come out.

And Trump probably took advantage of the minority tax write off. He's orange.


----------



## katsteve2012

A little off topic but what is your take on this movie



sealybobo said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do not know that I DID benefit. I DO know that I worked hard for what I got. I would not have been hired without my qualifications. I suppose you would say you were not hired because you were black and some companies have to meet their "quota" of minorities. You are so presumptuous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would know that if I was hired to meet a quota is would be due to the fact that the company was made to meet quotas because they had been caught discriminating against people due to race since that's the only way  by the law that quotas and timetables are established. I would not work for such a company. You see Molly, you are ignorant about what you argue about. You don't know the first thing about how Affirmative action works and you run your mouth. You don't know if you got hired because of Affirmative action or not. When you engage me know what the fuck you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if she didn't take advantage of the tax breaks minority owned businesses get then she's not smart. And if her sales person was applying to be a vendor with another company then she definitely checked the female owned business. Gave her an advantage over her competition.
> 
> But maybe her topless maid service business was all under the table.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a good one![/QUOTE
> Is that your attempt at honor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lie, Affirmative Action has done nothing for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know that. No employer can legally tell you if you were hired because of Affirmative Action or not. But you are a white woman and white women have been the prime benefactor of Affirmative Action. If you own your own business  and get a contract,  you could have gotten one due to you being a woman owned business which is part of AA contracting. So when you start off on what you didn't get handed to you, I am just saying that you need to start thinking. Because if you got a small business loan could be due to the fact you got extra points for being a woman. So again when you puff up your chest lecturing people about working for what they get, you better start thinking. I know how these things work lady. I helped people start businesses. I've helped fill out and explain SBA paperwork. I have seen the criteria.
> 
> But of course now that I have said this you will come up with the  great all American story of how you got no assistance and that you worked 53 jobs in order to save up money to start your own business. It's amazing the tales one gets from whites when they explain to them the many benefits whites have gotten they pay no attention to while believing they simply earned what they got only upon their individual merit and hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you seem to think blacks have the disadvantage, how did you become successful? It must be because you received special treatment, according to your posts. If you succeeded, all blacks should be able to. Just as you seem to think just because I am a white woman, I received benefits from AA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if I was hired because of affirmative action, it would have been because the company was still caught discriminating. But you see I helped start a business so I hired myself. In the next job was I hired on a contract to provide services,  meaning that I was still self employed. On the third I was as an executive director which meant I was in charge of the business operations. So I was hired based upon qualifications. I said to you that you are a white woman and white women are the number 1 benefactor of AA.. You are. I also said that you don't know if you got hired because if AA or not and that you need to think about that possibility before you puff up your bee stings lecturing people about how hard they should work for something.  I stand by every word.
> 
> I don't think  blacks have the disadvantage, I KNOW. But you see my individual success doesn't mean white racism isn't a major problem for black people. The last President faced hella racism from whites and he was the most powerful m-f on earth. So just face the truth and stop lying to yourself..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a widely known fact that if you bring up racism enough in public a white person will materialize to tell you that race simply isn’t a major factor in our lives in 2016.
> 
> Sure, racism was real way back when, but not now, they’ll say. Nobody alive today owned slaves, they’ll say. I never see racism, they’ll say. We have a Black president, they’ll say. Back up your claim and prove racism exists, they’ll say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've done all these things Molly. So why don't you do this?
> 
> *So here’s the challenge, racism deniers. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did i say racism ended? How do you detetmine who you think wealth is owed to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe if Trump worried about detroiters as much as he is coal miners.
Click to expand...


DETROIT


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> Apparently posting on this thread is  futile. Being that i am a white woman, therefore, i could only get a Job through affirmative action, not any hard earned Skills, and i could not possibly understand the plights of other races, even though some people of other races know all there is to know about whites. It is so pathetic that people can be so narrow minded.



Yeah like your narrow mind calling me a racist all the time for pointing out how white racism impacts us now and how because I do that, I am just a miserable  person blaming whites for my failures. You seemed fine saying  those things, Now you want to whine when the mirror is put on you so you understand that maybe all the shit you brag about is not completely the way things occurred. You have never seen anyone say they knew all there is to know about whites, but you damn sure wanted to reach sermons t me about how much I should do instead of blaming whites. If you don't want to get fried, don't get in the skillet.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know that. No employer can legally tell you if you were hired because of Affirmative Action or not. But you are a white woman and white women have been the prime benefactor of Affirmative Action. If you own your own business  and get a contract,  you could have gotten one due to you being a woman owned business which is part of AA contracting. So when you start off on what you didn't get handed to you, I am just saying that you need to start thinking. Because if you got a small business loan could be due to the fact you got extra points for being a woman. So again when you puff up your chest lecturing people about working for what they get, you better start thinking. I know how these things work lady. I helped people start businesses. I've helped fill out and explain SBA paperwork. I have seen the criteria.
> 
> But of course now that I have said this you will come up with the  great all American story of how you got no assistance and that you worked 53 jobs in order to save up money to start your own business. It's amazing the tales one gets from whites when they explain to them the many benefits whites have gotten they pay no attention to while believing they simply earned what they got only upon their individual merit and hard work.
> 
> 
> 
> You do not know that I DID benefit. I DO know that I worked hard for what I got. I would not have been hired without my qualifications. I suppose you would say you were not hired because you were black and some companies have to meet their "quota" of minorities. You are so presumptuous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would know that if I was hired to meet a quota is would be due to the fact that the company was made to meet quotas because they had been caught discriminating against people due to race since that's the only way  by the law that quotas and timetables are established. I would not work for such a company. You see Molly, you are ignorant about what you argue about. You don't know the first thing about how Affirmative action works and you run your mouth. You don't know if you got hired because of Affirmative action or not. When you engage me know what the fuck you're talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your pretense at having honest discussions is apparent. I do know that i never got a job due to AA. You certaintly dont know the first thing about me but you continue with your degrading tirades. You consistantly post as if you know all about white people yet get offereded if a white person makes any comments about their experience with blacks. You are not the know-all of all racial discussions. Wtf makes you think a white woman can't be hired based on her qualifications? It is your ignorance showing, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one cares about you personally. Fact is women benefitted more from AA than blacks did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We'll it was done personally, read the posts.
Click to expand...


Just like you personally called me a racist and  how you personally told me I wasn't a slave, or how you personally told me how I was wanting money I had not earned. Stop crying, you started this.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> ...
> 
> Just like you personally called me a racist



You are, as everyone here can see.





IM2 said:


> ...and  how you personally told me I wasn't a slave



Are you?




IM2 said:


> ..., or how you personally told me how I was wanting money I had not earned....



Are you?


----------



## sealybobo

katsteve2012 said:


> A little off topic but what is your take on this movie
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would know that if I was hired to meet a quota is would be due to the fact that the company was made to meet quotas because they had been caught discriminating against people due to race since that's the only way  by the law that quotas and timetables are established. I would not work for such a company. You see Molly, you are ignorant about what you argue about. You don't know the first thing about how Affirmative action works and you run your mouth. You don't know if you got hired because of Affirmative action or not. When you engage me know what the fuck you're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> And if she didn't take advantage of the tax breaks minority owned businesses get then she's not smart. And if her sales person was applying to be a vendor with another company then she definitely checked the female owned business. Gave her an advantage over her competition.
> 
> But maybe her topless maid service business was all under the table.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a good one![/QUOTE
> Is that your attempt at honor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know that. No employer can legally tell you if you were hired because of Affirmative Action or not. But you are a white woman and white women have been the prime benefactor of Affirmative Action. If you own your own business  and get a contract,  you could have gotten one due to you being a woman owned business which is part of AA contracting. So when you start off on what you didn't get handed to you, I am just saying that you need to start thinking. Because if you got a small business loan could be due to the fact you got extra points for being a woman. So again when you puff up your chest lecturing people about working for what they get, you better start thinking. I know how these things work lady. I helped people start businesses. I've helped fill out and explain SBA paperwork. I have seen the criteria.
> 
> But of course now that I have said this you will come up with the  great all American story of how you got no assistance and that you worked 53 jobs in order to save up money to start your own business. It's amazing the tales one gets from whites when they explain to them the many benefits whites have gotten they pay no attention to while believing they simply earned what they got only upon their individual merit and hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you seem to think blacks have the disadvantage, how did you become successful? It must be because you received special treatment, according to your posts. If you succeeded, all blacks should be able to. Just as you seem to think just because I am a white woman, I received benefits from AA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if I was hired because of affirmative action, it would have been because the company was still caught discriminating. But you see I helped start a business so I hired myself. In the next job was I hired on a contract to provide services,  meaning that I was still self employed. On the third I was as an executive director which meant I was in charge of the business operations. So I was hired based upon qualifications. I said to you that you are a white woman and white women are the number 1 benefactor of AA.. You are. I also said that you don't know if you got hired because if AA or not and that you need to think about that possibility before you puff up your bee stings lecturing people about how hard they should work for something.  I stand by every word.
> 
> I don't think  blacks have the disadvantage, I KNOW. But you see my individual success doesn't mean white racism isn't a major problem for black people. The last President faced hella racism from whites and he was the most powerful m-f on earth. So just face the truth and stop lying to yourself..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a widely known fact that if you bring up racism enough in public a white person will materialize to tell you that race simply isn’t a major factor in our lives in 2016.
> 
> Sure, racism was real way back when, but not now, they’ll say. Nobody alive today owned slaves, they’ll say. I never see racism, they’ll say. We have a Black president, they’ll say. Back up your claim and prove racism exists, they’ll say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've done all these things Molly. So why don't you do this?
> 
> *So here’s the challenge, racism deniers. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did i say racism ended? How do you detetmine who you think wealth is owed to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe if Trump worried about detroiters as much as he is coal miners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DETROIT
Click to expand...

Can't wait to see it. My dad was there during the riots. He was scared


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Just like you personally called me a racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are, as everyone here can see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and  how you personally told me I wasn't a slave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..., or how you personally told me how I was wanting money I had not earned....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you disagree with black people on this subject? Sad we have white racist ignorant teachers teaching black kids.
Click to expand...




Stop trolling


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Just like you personally called me a racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are, as everyone here can see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and  how you personally told me I wasn't a slave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..., or how you personally told me how I was wanting money I had not earned....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you disagree with black people on this subject? Sad we have white racist ignorant teachers teaching black kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trolling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teachers like you are why the black community is fucked up.  LOL
Click to expand...





Stop trolling.


----------



## Divine Wind

IM2 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You failed to comprehend my point.
> 
> Regardless of whether non-whites have or have not denied opportunity to whites(they have, on the local level)the current demographics dictate that non-whites are guaranteed substantial power in the future at minimum.
> 
> If racism was really about power, anti-racists would doing quite a lot more to discourage racism by non-whites to keep them from abusing their power in the future.
> 
> In reality racism is all about morality, or lack there of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you call racism from non whites isn't racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regardless of what you believe it is, it will be racism according to every definition when non-whites gain more power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just as mentally fucked up as Unkotare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagreed.  Unkotare is a moderate, non-racist compared to both you and ptbw forever
> 
> Embrace ptbw forever as your polar opposite brother because he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad I'm not a racist.
Click to expand...

Both ptbw forever and SobieskiSavedEurope deny being racists too, another thing you three have in common.


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Just like you personally called me a racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are, as everyone here can see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and  how you personally told me I wasn't a slave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..., or how you personally told me how I was wanting money I had not earned....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you disagree with black people on this subject? Sad we have white racist ignorant teachers teaching black kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trolling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just searched this entire thread.  Show me one post of yours that isn't a troll post.  What a fucking loser you must be.
Click to expand...

Says the troll who has repeatedly lied and falsely accused me of being a racist but has always failed to produce one single post proving it.


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wonder why I ask you abut your level of education. Native Americans are getting reparations now. They will get reparations forever  and you are paying for things you never did and past injustices before your mother fucking time. Stop making excuses lady. Just a couple of years ago some Native American tribes were awarded 3.2 billion dollars in pay back for things that happened a part of the fucking Dawes Act. Were you alive when the Dawes Act was passed Molly?  Well you paid for it.
> 
> Go look up Cobell vs. Salazar Molly. Read it then understand why my patience has run out with whites like you.
> 
> You think you have an argument but you don't.  We are owed for the same past and current wrongs done to us just as much as the Native Americans that you are paying for right now. Now go find the free dictionary to find out what the Dawes act was. How about whites pay want you owe because you race has got what you have on the backs of others who did work twice as hard as whites for nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> So, grouping my entire race again huh? All whites today got what we have off the backs of others? You are delusional. I owe nothing. Everything I have is from MY own hard work, no handouts from anyone. I am not making excuses for anyone or anything. You like to add to other people's replies as you see fit. The people you refer to as working twice as hard are no longer here. You have the same advantages as I do, stop whining for things you are not owed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Native Americans are getting paid right now for things that happened when one of them were here. You don't seem able to address that You just skip over all that to post up those same old sorry ass, lie filled, dumb, psychotic white conservative responses. You have been paying Native Americans since you were a child. You have been paying them for things you were not around to do. So then we should get the same reparations since we were done just as badly. I was alive during the civil rights fights when we did not have constitutional rights. So don't tell me  what I am not owed. Last you believe a lie. I can tell you that I don't have the same advantages you do. That's why you are a white woman, the number 1 benefactor  from Affirmative Action, sitting on your ass talking about how you worked hard for everything you got and never were given anything. That's a lie and like I said, you live in a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie, Affirmative Action has done nothing for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know that. No employer can legally tell you if you were hired because of Affirmative Action or not. But you are a white woman and white women have been the prime benefactor of Affirmative Action. If you own your own business  and get a contract,  you could have gotten one due to you being a woman owned business which is part of AA contracting. So when you start off on what you didn't get handed to you, I am just saying that you need to start thinking. Because if you got a small business loan could be due to the fact you got extra points for being a woman. So again when you puff up your chest lecturing people about working for what they get, you better start thinking. I know how these things work lady. I helped people start businesses. I've helped fill out and explain SBA paperwork. I have seen the criteria.
> 
> But of course now that I have said this you will come up with the  great all American story of how you got no assistance and that you worked 53 jobs in order to save up money to start your own business. It's amazing the tales one gets from whites when they explain to them the many benefits whites have gotten they pay no attention to while believing they simply earned what they got only upon their individual merit and hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And god knows what they leave out of the story.
> 
> Republicans think they were born in the home they built with their own two hands.
Click to expand...

Awesome broadbrushing of over 1/3 of all voting Americans.  Wow, you must really hate them.


----------



## katsteve2012

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little off topic but what is your take on this movie
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if she didn't take advantage of the tax breaks minority owned businesses get then she's not smart. And if her sales person was applying to be a vendor with another company then she definitely checked the female owned business. Gave her an advantage over her competition.
> 
> But maybe her topless maid service business was all under the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a good one![/QUOTE
> Is that your attempt at honor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you seem to think blacks have the disadvantage, how did you become successful? It must be because you received special treatment, according to your posts. If you succeeded, all blacks should be able to. Just as you seem to think just because I am a white woman, I received benefits from AA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if I was hired because of affirmative action, it would have been because the company was still caught discriminating. But you see I helped start a business so I hired myself. In the next job was I hired on a contract to provide services,  meaning that I was still self employed. On the third I was as an executive director which meant I was in charge of the business operations. So I was hired based upon qualifications. I said to you that you are a white woman and white women are the number 1 benefactor of AA.. You are. I also said that you don't know if you got hired because if AA or not and that you need to think about that possibility before you puff up your bee stings lecturing people about how hard they should work for something.  I stand by every word.
> 
> I don't think  blacks have the disadvantage, I KNOW. But you see my individual success doesn't mean white racism isn't a major problem for black people. The last President faced hella racism from whites and he was the most powerful m-f on earth. So just face the truth and stop lying to yourself..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a widely known fact that if you bring up racism enough in public a white person will materialize to tell you that race simply isn’t a major factor in our lives in 2016.
> 
> Sure, racism was real way back when, but not now, they’ll say. Nobody alive today owned slaves, they’ll say. I never see racism, they’ll say. We have a Black president, they’ll say. Back up your claim and prove racism exists, they’ll say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've done all these things Molly. So why don't you do this?
> 
> *So here’s the challenge, racism deniers. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did i say racism ended? How do you detetmine who you think wealth is owed to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe if Trump worried about detroiters as much as he is coal miners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DETROIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't wait to see it. My dad was there during the riots. He was scared
Click to expand...


I was there too. Lived with my Grandpa near American and Livernois.


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Just like you personally called me a racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are, as everyone here can see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and  how you personally told me I wasn't a slave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..., or how you personally told me how I was wanting money I had not earned....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you disagree with black people on this subject? Sad we have white racist ignorant teachers teaching black kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trolling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just searched this entire thread.  Show me one post of yours that isn't a troll post.  What a fucking loser you must be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the troll who has repeatedly lied and falsely accused me of being a racist but has always failed to produce one single post proving it.
Click to expand...


God are you pathetic.  Can't stop making this about you.  I already told you ya dumb fuck when I say you I mean you people.  Not you specifically.  I don't know or care what each one of you thinks.  If you are backing the GOP then I feel you are a racist. Your policies prove you are.  The men you vote for are.  And now we see this is a new creepy tactic from the right.  Start accusing everyone else of being the real racists.

“Jim, that is one of the most outrageous, insulting, ignorant, and foolish things you’ve ever said, and for you that’s still a really—the notion that you think that this is a racist bill is so wrong and so insulting,” Miller replied.


----------



## sealybobo

Just look at the fake outrage

“Jim, I can honestly say I am shocked at your statement that you think that only people from Great Britain and Australia would know English,” Miller responded. "Actually, it reveals your cosmopolitan bias to a shocking degree."

But he took the strongest offense when Acosta said the proposed policy appeared to be an effort to "engineer the racial and ethnic flow of people into this country.”

“Jim, that is one of the most outrageous, insulting, ignorant and foolish things you’ve ever said ... the notion that you think that this is a racist bill is so wrong and so insulting,” Miller said. (Acosta contended that he never said the legislation was racist.)

“Insinuations like Jim made, trying to ascribe nefarious motives to a compassionate immigration measure designed to help newcomers and current arrivals alike, is wrong,” Miller said.

Finally, things began to wrap up, but the reckoning continued.

“You called me ignorant on national television,” Acosta recalled.

“I apologize, Jim, if things got heated, but you did make some pretty rough insinuations,” Miller said.

This is the new GOP tactic.  Watch USMB members start to employ this tactic.  SHOCKED that you would call this bill racist.  LOL.


----------



## sealybobo

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little off topic but what is your take on this movie
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a good one![/QUOTE
> Is that your attempt at honor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well if I was hired because of affirmative action, it would have been because the company was still caught discriminating. But you see I helped start a business so I hired myself. In the next job was I hired on a contract to provide services,  meaning that I was still self employed. On the third I was as an executive director which meant I was in charge of the business operations. So I was hired based upon qualifications. I said to you that you are a white woman and white women are the number 1 benefactor of AA.. You are. I also said that you don't know if you got hired because if AA or not and that you need to think about that possibility before you puff up your bee stings lecturing people about how hard they should work for something.  I stand by every word.
> 
> I don't think  blacks have the disadvantage, I KNOW. But you see my individual success doesn't mean white racism isn't a major problem for black people. The last President faced hella racism from whites and he was the most powerful m-f on earth. So just face the truth and stop lying to yourself..
> 
> You've done all these things Molly. So why don't you do this?
> 
> *So here’s the challenge, racism deniers. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did i say racism ended? How do you detetmine who you think wealth is owed to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe if Trump worried about detroiters as much as he is coal miners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DETROIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't wait to see it. My dad was there during the riots. He was scared
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was there too. Lived with my Grandpa near American and Livernois.
Click to expand...

American?  Never heard of that road.  Livernois I know.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Divine.Wind said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you call racism from non whites isn't racism.
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of what you believe it is, it will be racism according to every definition when non-whites gain more power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just as mentally fucked up as Unkotare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagreed.  Unkotare is a moderate, non-racist compared to both you and ptbw forever
> 
> Embrace ptbw forever as your polar opposite brother because he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad I'm not a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both ptbw forever and SobieskiSavedEurope deny being racists too, another thing you three have in common.
Click to expand...


I don't deny that I'm racist, what I do deny is that I'm a Neo-Nazi, or White supremacist.

I certainly don't appreciate Hitler, considering his destruction to Europe, particularly Poland, so how can I be a Neo-Nazi>

I don't even like much of White people, particularly the Western half, which appeases the demise of Whites, so how can I be a White supremacist.?


----------



## katsteve2012

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little off topic but what is your take on this movie
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did i say racism ended? How do you detetmine who you think wealth is owed to?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if Trump worried about detroiters as much as he is coal miners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DETROIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't wait to see it. My dad was there during the riots. He was scared
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was there too. Lived with my Grandpa near American and Livernois.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> American?  Never heard of that road.  Livernois I know.
Click to expand...

I was only about 12 at the time. But if I recall correctly it runs paralell to Central.


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, grouping my entire race again huh? All whites today got what we have off the backs of others? You are delusional. I owe nothing. Everything I have is from MY own hard work, no handouts from anyone. I am not making excuses for anyone or anything. You like to add to other people's replies as you see fit. The people you refer to as working twice as hard are no longer here. You have the same advantages as I do, stop whining for things you are not owed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Native Americans are getting paid right now for things that happened when one of them were here. You don't seem able to address that You just skip over all that to post up those same old sorry ass, lie filled, dumb, psychotic white conservative responses. You have been paying Native Americans since you were a child. You have been paying them for things you were not around to do. So then we should get the same reparations since we were done just as badly. I was alive during the civil rights fights when we did not have constitutional rights. So don't tell me  what I am not owed. Last you believe a lie. I can tell you that I don't have the same advantages you do. That's why you are a white woman, the number 1 benefactor  from Affirmative Action, sitting on your ass talking about how you worked hard for everything you got and never were given anything. That's a lie and like I said, you live in a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie, Affirmative Action has done nothing for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know that. No employer can legally tell you if you were hired because of Affirmative Action or not. But you are a white woman and white women have been the prime benefactor of Affirmative Action. If you own your own business  and get a contract,  you could have gotten one due to you being a woman owned business which is part of AA contracting. So when you start off on what you didn't get handed to you, I am just saying that you need to start thinking. Because if you got a small business loan could be due to the fact you got extra points for being a woman. So again when you puff up your chest lecturing people about working for what they get, you better start thinking. I know how these things work lady. I helped people start businesses. I've helped fill out and explain SBA paperwork. I have seen the criteria.
> 
> But of course now that I have said this you will come up with the  great all American story of how you got no assistance and that you worked 53 jobs in order to save up money to start your own business. It's amazing the tales one gets from whites when they explain to them the many benefits whites have gotten they pay no attention to while believing they simply earned what they got only upon their individual merit and hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And god knows what they leave out of the story.
> 
> Republicans think they were born in the home they built with their own two hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome broadbrushing of over 1/3 of all voting Americans.  Wow, you must really hate them.
Click to expand...

 Now I realize not only do you get your talking points from the GOP you also employ their tactics.  A great defense is to stay on offense so you attack attack.

I notice you spend very little time discussing the actual topic.


----------



## sealybobo

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little off topic but what is your take on this movie
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if Trump worried about detroiters as much as he is coal miners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DETROIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't wait to see it. My dad was there during the riots. He was scared
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was there too. Lived with my Grandpa near American and Livernois.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> American?  Never heard of that road.  Livernois I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was only about 12 at the time. But if I recall correctly it runs paralell to Central.
Click to expand...

Central isn't a well known street either.  LOL.  You should have just said you lived near Livernois.  That street I know.  

I found American on google maps.  Not a main street.


----------



## peach174

sealybobo said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Native Americans are getting paid right now for things that happened when one of them were here. You don't seem able to address that You just skip over all that to post up those same old sorry ass, lie filled, dumb, psychotic white conservative responses. You have been paying Native Americans since you were a child. You have been paying them for things you were not around to do. So then we should get the same reparations since we were done just as badly. I was alive during the civil rights fights when we did not have constitutional rights. So don't tell me  what I am not owed. Last you believe a lie. I can tell you that I don't have the same advantages you do. That's why you are a white woman, the number 1 benefactor  from Affirmative Action, sitting on your ass talking about how you worked hard for everything you got and never were given anything. That's a lie and like I said, you live in a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> You lie, Affirmative Action has done nothing for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know that. No employer can legally tell you if you were hired because of Affirmative Action or not. But you are a white woman and white women have been the prime benefactor of Affirmative Action. If you own your own business  and get a contract,  you could have gotten one due to you being a woman owned business which is part of AA contracting. So when you start off on what you didn't get handed to you, I am just saying that you need to start thinking. Because if you got a small business loan could be due to the fact you got extra points for being a woman. So again when you puff up your chest lecturing people about working for what they get, you better start thinking. I know how these things work lady. I helped people start businesses. I've helped fill out and explain SBA paperwork. I have seen the criteria.
> 
> But of course now that I have said this you will come up with the  great all American story of how you got no assistance and that you worked 53 jobs in order to save up money to start your own business. It's amazing the tales one gets from whites when they explain to them the many benefits whites have gotten they pay no attention to while believing they simply earned what they got only upon their individual merit and hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And god knows what they leave out of the story.
> 
> Republicans think they were born in the home they built with their own two hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome broadbrushing of over 1/3 of all voting Americans.  Wow, you must really hate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize not only do you get your talking points from the GOP you also employ their tactics.  A great defense is to stay on offense so you attack attack.
> 
> I notice you spend very little time discussing the actual topic.
Click to expand...



You should heed your own words.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

sealybobo said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are just as mentally fucked up as Unkotare.
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreed.  Unkotare is a moderate, non-racist compared to both you and ptbw forever
> 
> Embrace ptbw forever as your polar opposite brother because he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad I'm not a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both ptbw forever and SobieskiSavedEurope deny being racists too, another thing you three have in common.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't deny that I'm racist, what I do deny is that I'm a Neo-Nazi, or White supremacist.
> 
> I certainly don't appreciate Hitler, considering his destruction to Europe, particularly Poland, so how can I be a Neo-Nazi>
> 
> I don't even like much of White people, particularly the Western half, which appeases the demise of Whites, so how can I be a White supremacist.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because white supremacists like you aren't that smart.
> 
> You remind me of Clayton Bigsby
Click to expand...

'
What evidence do you have of Black equality?


----------



## sealybobo

peach174 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lie, Affirmative Action has done nothing for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know that. No employer can legally tell you if you were hired because of Affirmative Action or not. But you are a white woman and white women have been the prime benefactor of Affirmative Action. If you own your own business  and get a contract,  you could have gotten one due to you being a woman owned business which is part of AA contracting. So when you start off on what you didn't get handed to you, I am just saying that you need to start thinking. Because if you got a small business loan could be due to the fact you got extra points for being a woman. So again when you puff up your chest lecturing people about working for what they get, you better start thinking. I know how these things work lady. I helped people start businesses. I've helped fill out and explain SBA paperwork. I have seen the criteria.
> 
> But of course now that I have said this you will come up with the  great all American story of how you got no assistance and that you worked 53 jobs in order to save up money to start your own business. It's amazing the tales one gets from whites when they explain to them the many benefits whites have gotten they pay no attention to while believing they simply earned what they got only upon their individual merit and hard work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And god knows what they leave out of the story.
> 
> Republicans think they were born in the home they built with their own two hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome broadbrushing of over 1/3 of all voting Americans.  Wow, you must really hate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I realize not only do you get your talking points from the GOP you also employ their tactics.  A great defense is to stay on offense so you attack attack.
> 
> I notice you spend very little time discussing the actual topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should heed your own words.
Click to expand...


I love it that Republicans now are complaining that they don't like the constant attacks and politics.  Sorry bitches but if you can't hang don't serve.  It's not like they won't do it to us as soon as we gain power back in 2018 and 2020.  

And really all they're doing is making excuses because the GOP could have passed 100 bills already if they weren't so dysfunctional.  That's not us doing that to them.  That's their own flaws showing.


----------



## sealybobo

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreed.  Unkotare is a moderate, non-racist compared to both you and ptbw forever
> 
> Embrace ptbw forever as your polar opposite brother because he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I'm not a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both ptbw forever and SobieskiSavedEurope deny being racists too, another thing you three have in common.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't deny that I'm racist, what I do deny is that I'm a Neo-Nazi, or White supremacist.
> 
> I certainly don't appreciate Hitler, considering his destruction to Europe, particularly Poland, so how can I be a Neo-Nazi>
> 
> I don't even like much of White people, particularly the Western half, which appeases the demise of Whites, so how can I be a White supremacist.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because white supremacists like you aren't that smart.
> 
> You remind me of Clayton Bigsby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '
> What evidence do you have of Black equality?
Click to expand...


If you treat them like whites they'll produce the same if not more.  But first you have to treat them fairly for us to find out.  We can't even get you to do that.  

And I'm not a racist.  I don't think all blacks are this and all whites are that.  I know smart blacks and I know inferior whites.  

I would hope blacks are better than you so I hope equality is not what they are.  I'm hoping for better.


----------



## katsteve2012

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little off topic but what is your take on this movie
> 
> DETROIT
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see it. My dad was there during the riots. He was scared
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was there too. Lived with my Grandpa near American and Livernois.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> American?  Never heard of that road.  Livernois I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was only about 12 at the time. But if I recall correctly it runs paralell to Central.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Central isn't a well known street either.  LOL.  You should have just said you lived near Livernois.  That street I know.
> 
> I found American on google maps.  Not a main street.
Click to expand...

No its not a main street. The house that I lived in intersected it


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

sealybobo said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I'm not a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Both ptbw forever and SobieskiSavedEurope deny being racists too, another thing you three have in common.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't deny that I'm racist, what I do deny is that I'm a Neo-Nazi, or White supremacist.
> 
> I certainly don't appreciate Hitler, considering his destruction to Europe, particularly Poland, so how can I be a Neo-Nazi>
> 
> I don't even like much of White people, particularly the Western half, which appeases the demise of Whites, so how can I be a White supremacist.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because white supremacists like you aren't that smart.
> 
> You remind me of Clayton Bigsby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '
> What evidence do you have of Black equality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you treat them like whites they'll produce the same if not more.  But first you have to treat them fairly for us to find out.  We can't even get you to do that.
> 
> And I'm not a racist.  I don't think all blacks are this and all whites are that.  I know smart blacks and I know inferior whites.
> 
> I would hope blacks are better than you so I hope equality is not what they are.  I'm hoping for better.
Click to expand...


That's not evidence.

Contrary to Liberal opinions, some Blacks like Ethiopia, or Liberia weren't colonized, and still fare poorly, and Haiti hasn't been colonized for a long time, and still fare poorly.

In contrast, Whites, or Asians who were colonized, or brutalized to a higher degree, have fared much better.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ...
> 
> If you disagree with IM2 then basically you disagree with all those students and their parents. ....




That is about as illogical as it is possible to be.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ...
> 
> So do you look down on the black people who you teach ......




I don't look down on anyone I teach. I have great respect and admiration for most of the people I teach. Stop trolling and trying to misrepresent me.


----------



## Hugo Furst

*Mod Note:

11 posts deleted for lack of content/personal attacks/trolling.*


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> ... I already told you ya dumb fuck when I say you I mean you people.  Not you specifically.  I don't know or care what each one of you thinks...


Wow.  Do you ever listen to yourself?  Do you say things like this in public among friends, family or coworkers?  Do they look at you funny or just smile, nod condescendingly and move on?


----------



## Unkotare

Delores Paulk said:


> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.....




Most people are not "full" of either one. Anyone can become angry, and anger can make it easier to indulge in hate, but most people just get on with their lives as best they can. Of course, some people make a living and/or define themselves by their ability to foment both anger and fear in themselves and others, but most people don't have the time or energy for that kind of bullshit most of the time.


----------



## Divine Wind

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of what you believe it is, it will be racism according to every definition when non-whites gain more power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are just as mentally fucked up as Unkotare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagreed.  Unkotare is a moderate, non-racist compared to both you and ptbw forever
> 
> Embrace ptbw forever as your polar opposite brother because he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad I'm not a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both ptbw forever and SobieskiSavedEurope deny being racists too, another thing you three have in common.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't deny that I'm racist, what I do deny is that I'm a Neo-Nazi, or White supremacist.
> 
> I certainly don't appreciate Hitler, considering his destruction to Europe, particularly Poland, so how can I be a Neo-Nazi>
> 
> I don't even like much of White people, particularly the Western half, which appeases the demise of Whites, so how can I be a White supremacist.?
Click to expand...

Dude, you can deny it all you like, but you've repeatedly posted your belief in the superiority of pure whites, you're rabid Polish Nationalist, especially where race is concerned, and you're an admitted Socialist.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> If you disagree with IM2 then basically you disagree with all those students and their parents. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is about as illogical as it is possible to be.
Click to expand...




Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> If you disagree with IM2 then basically you disagree with all those students and their parents. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is about as illogical as it is possible to be.
Click to expand...

How?


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> If you disagree with IM2 then basically you disagree with all those students and their parents. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is about as illogical as it is possible to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> If you disagree with IM2 then basically you disagree with all those students and their parents. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is about as illogical as it is possible to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How?
Click to expand...



The conclusion in no way follows from the premise. This is basic logic. To avoid further confusion, try asking me directly instead of trying to draw conclusions. Try to stay on topic if you do so we don't derail the thread.


----------



## sealybobo

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreed.  Unkotare is a moderate, non-racist compared to both you and ptbw forever
> 
> Embrace ptbw forever as your polar opposite brother because he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I'm not a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both ptbw forever and SobieskiSavedEurope deny being racists too, another thing you three have in common.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't deny that I'm racist, what I do deny is that I'm a Neo-Nazi, or White supremacist.
> 
> I certainly don't appreciate Hitler, considering his destruction to Europe, particularly Poland, so how can I be a Neo-Nazi>
> 
> I don't even like much of White people, particularly the Western half, which appeases the demise of Whites, so how can I be a White supremacist.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because white supremacists like you aren't that smart.
> 
> You remind me of Clayton Bigsby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '
> What evidence do you have of Black equality?
Click to expand...


I have evidence of white racism.  Today at lunch the guys were talking about this "N word"

http://detroit.cbslocal.com/2017/06/22/auston-robertson-headed-to-trial/

If there were any blacks working at my company they probably wouldn't have felt so free to use the N word.  And do you think with attitudes like that black people have a chance getting hired here?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Just like you personally called me a racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are, as everyone here can see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and  how you personally told me I wasn't a slave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..., or how you personally told me how I was wanting money I had not earned....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you?
Click to expand...

How is he a racist?  I called you ignorant and you said rather than draw conclusions to ask you directly.  Explain why you think IM2 is a racist.  As a teacher you should be able to teach us.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Just like you personally called me a racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are, as everyone here can see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and  how you personally told me I wasn't a slave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..., or how you personally told me how I was wanting money I had not earned....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is he a racist?  ....
Click to expand...




As I explained previously, _the comments in question_ are obviously racist as evidenced by their tendency to judge, generalize, deride, essentialize, and condemn people based on race. Anyone paying attention will have seen this dozens and dozens of times.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Divine.Wind said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are just as mentally fucked up as Unkotare.
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreed.  Unkotare is a moderate, non-racist compared to both you and ptbw forever
> 
> Embrace ptbw forever as your polar opposite brother because he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad I'm not a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both ptbw forever and SobieskiSavedEurope deny being racists too, another thing you three have in common.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't deny that I'm racist, what I do deny is that I'm a Neo-Nazi, or White supremacist.
> 
> I certainly don't appreciate Hitler, considering his destruction to Europe, particularly Poland, so how can I be a Neo-Nazi>
> 
> I don't even like much of White people, particularly the Western half, which appeases the demise of Whites, so how can I be a White supremacist.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, you can deny it all you like, but you've repeatedly posted your belief in the superiority of pure whites, you're rabid Polish Nationalist, especially where race is concerned, and you're an admitted Socialist.
Click to expand...


Most Polish Nationalists are anti-Nazi, of course they are, Nazi Germany murdered millions of Polish people.

Furthermore many Polish Nationalists  aren't too keen on many other Whites, particularly Russians, Ukrainians, or Germans, on the whole.

Although, I've noticed Brits tend to be much more obnoxious, rude, idiotic, anti-Polish, and pro-Multicultural than the Russians, Ukrainians, or Germans.

So, I personally don't like Brits, what so ever, even if this isn't necessarily typical to Polish Nationalists.


----------



## sealybobo

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreed.  Unkotare is a moderate, non-racist compared to both you and ptbw forever
> 
> Embrace ptbw forever as your polar opposite brother because he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I'm not a racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both ptbw forever and SobieskiSavedEurope deny being racists too, another thing you three have in common.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't deny that I'm racist, what I do deny is that I'm a Neo-Nazi, or White supremacist.
> 
> I certainly don't appreciate Hitler, considering his destruction to Europe, particularly Poland, so how can I be a Neo-Nazi>
> 
> I don't even like much of White people, particularly the Western half, which appeases the demise of Whites, so how can I be a White supremacist.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, you can deny it all you like, but you've repeatedly posted your belief in the superiority of pure whites, you're rabid Polish Nationalist, especially where race is concerned, and you're an admitted Socialist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Polish Nationalists are anti-Nazi, of course they are, Nazi Germany murdered millions of Polish people.
> 
> Furthermore many Polish Nationalists  aren't too keen on many other Whites, particularly Russians, Ukrainians, or Germans, on the whole.
> 
> Although, I've noticed Brits tend to be much more obnoxious, rude, idiotic, anti-Polish, and pro-Multicultural than the Russians, Ukrainians, or Germans.
> 
> So, I personally don't like Brits, what so ever, even if this isn't necessarily typical to Polish Nationalists.
Click to expand...

The polacks in Poland loved bush and they loved Trump when he visited? What's up with them dumb polacks?

You know what you never hear on a gameshow? You just won a trip to Poland.

I'm Greek. We are the best.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

sealybobo said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I'm not a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Both ptbw forever and SobieskiSavedEurope deny being racists too, another thing you three have in common.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't deny that I'm racist, what I do deny is that I'm a Neo-Nazi, or White supremacist.
> 
> I certainly don't appreciate Hitler, considering his destruction to Europe, particularly Poland, so how can I be a Neo-Nazi>
> 
> I don't even like much of White people, particularly the Western half, which appeases the demise of Whites, so how can I be a White supremacist.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, you can deny it all you like, but you've repeatedly posted your belief in the superiority of pure whites, you're rabid Polish Nationalist, especially where race is concerned, and you're an admitted Socialist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Polish Nationalists are anti-Nazi, of course they are, Nazi Germany murdered millions of Polish people.
> 
> Furthermore many Polish Nationalists  aren't too keen on many other Whites, particularly Russians, Ukrainians, or Germans, on the whole.
> 
> Although, I've noticed Brits tend to be much more obnoxious, rude, idiotic, anti-Polish, and pro-Multicultural than the Russians, Ukrainians, or Germans.
> 
> So, I personally don't like Brits, what so ever, even if this isn't necessarily typical to Polish Nationalists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The polacks in Poland loved bush and they loved Trump when he visited? What's up with them dumb polacks?
> 
> You know what you never hear on a gameshow? You just won a trip to Poland.
> 
> I'm Greek. We are the best.
Click to expand...


You're Greek?
I thought you were a Negro?

So, why do you think you're anti-prejudices, if you're saying  comments about dumb Polacks?

Poland's not dumb enough to support the Islamization of their own nation, unlike much of Europe.


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Just like you personally called me a racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are, as everyone here can see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and  how you personally told me I wasn't a slave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..., or how you personally told me how I was wanting money I had not earned....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you disagree with black people on this subject? Sad we have white racist ignorant teachers teaching black kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trolling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just searched this entire thread.  Show me one post of yours that isn't a troll post.  What a fucking loser you must be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the troll who has repeatedly lied and falsely accused me of being a racist but has always failed to produce one single post proving it.
Click to expand...

Do you support Trump? He's a liar too you know


----------



## sealybobo

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both ptbw forever and SobieskiSavedEurope deny being racists too, another thing you three have in common.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't deny that I'm racist, what I do deny is that I'm a Neo-Nazi, or White supremacist.
> 
> I certainly don't appreciate Hitler, considering his destruction to Europe, particularly Poland, so how can I be a Neo-Nazi>
> 
> I don't even like much of White people, particularly the Western half, which appeases the demise of Whites, so how can I be a White supremacist.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, you can deny it all you like, but you've repeatedly posted your belief in the superiority of pure whites, you're rabid Polish Nationalist, especially where race is concerned, and you're an admitted Socialist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Polish Nationalists are anti-Nazi, of course they are, Nazi Germany murdered millions of Polish people.
> 
> Furthermore many Polish Nationalists  aren't too keen on many other Whites, particularly Russians, Ukrainians, or Germans, on the whole.
> 
> Although, I've noticed Brits tend to be much more obnoxious, rude, idiotic, anti-Polish, and pro-Multicultural than the Russians, Ukrainians, or Germans.
> 
> So, I personally don't like Brits, what so ever, even if this isn't necessarily typical to Polish Nationalists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The polacks in Poland loved bush and they loved Trump when he visited? What's up with them dumb polacks?
> 
> You know what you never hear on a gameshow? You just won a trip to Poland.
> 
> I'm Greek. We are the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're Greek?
> I thought you were a Negro?
> 
> So, why do you think you're anti-prejudices, if you're saying  comments about dumb Polacks?
> 
> Poland's not dumb enough to support the Islamization of their own nation, unlike much of Europe.
Click to expand...

I love Trump for slowing down immigration.


----------



## sealybobo

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both ptbw forever and SobieskiSavedEurope deny being racists too, another thing you three have in common.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't deny that I'm racist, what I do deny is that I'm a Neo-Nazi, or White supremacist.
> 
> I certainly don't appreciate Hitler, considering his destruction to Europe, particularly Poland, so how can I be a Neo-Nazi>
> 
> I don't even like much of White people, particularly the Western half, which appeases the demise of Whites, so how can I be a White supremacist.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, you can deny it all you like, but you've repeatedly posted your belief in the superiority of pure whites, you're rabid Polish Nationalist, especially where race is concerned, and you're an admitted Socialist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Polish Nationalists are anti-Nazi, of course they are, Nazi Germany murdered millions of Polish people.
> 
> Furthermore many Polish Nationalists  aren't too keen on many other Whites, particularly Russians, Ukrainians, or Germans, on the whole.
> 
> Although, I've noticed Brits tend to be much more obnoxious, rude, idiotic, anti-Polish, and pro-Multicultural than the Russians, Ukrainians, or Germans.
> 
> So, I personally don't like Brits, what so ever, even if this isn't necessarily typical to Polish Nationalists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The polacks in Poland loved bush and they loved Trump when he visited? What's up with them dumb polacks?
> 
> You know what you never hear on a gameshow? You just won a trip to Poland.
> 
> I'm Greek. We are the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're Greek?
> I thought you were a Negro?
> 
> So, why do you think you're anti-prejudices, if you're saying  comments about dumb Polacks?
> 
> Poland's not dumb enough to support the Islamization of their own nation, unlike much of Europe.
Click to expand...

If Trump is sincere about American workers I think the idea is to stop flooding the market with low wage workers.

But only for a little bit because very soon companies won't be able to find workers. That will be the argument.

Do you know wages aren't going up as unemployment goes down? They need to.

So anyways, if there is a shortage of workers and we don't have immigrants coming in I'm hoping corporate America will start hiring blacks.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't deny that I'm racist, what I do deny is that I'm a Neo-Nazi, or White supremacist.
> 
> I certainly don't appreciate Hitler, considering his destruction to Europe, particularly Poland, so how can I be a Neo-Nazi>
> 
> I don't even like much of White people, particularly the Western half, which appeases the demise of Whites, so how can I be a White supremacist.?
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you can deny it all you like, but you've repeatedly posted your belief in the superiority of pure whites, you're rabid Polish Nationalist, especially where race is concerned, and you're an admitted Socialist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Polish Nationalists are anti-Nazi, of course they are, Nazi Germany murdered millions of Polish people.
> 
> Furthermore many Polish Nationalists  aren't too keen on many other Whites, particularly Russians, Ukrainians, or Germans, on the whole.
> 
> Although, I've noticed Brits tend to be much more obnoxious, rude, idiotic, anti-Polish, and pro-Multicultural than the Russians, Ukrainians, or Germans.
> 
> So, I personally don't like Brits, what so ever, even if this isn't necessarily typical to Polish Nationalists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The polacks in Poland loved bush and they loved Trump when he visited? What's up with them dumb polacks?
> 
> You know what you never hear on a gameshow? You just won a trip to Poland.
> 
> I'm Greek. We are the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're Greek?
> I thought you were a Negro?
> 
> So, why do you think you're anti-prejudices, if you're saying  comments about dumb Polacks?
> 
> Poland's not dumb enough to support the Islamization of their own nation, unlike much of Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trump is sincere about American workers I think the idea is to stop flooding the market with low wage workers.
> 
> But only for a little bit because very soon companies won't be able to find workers. That will be the argument.
> 
> Do you know wages aren't going up as unemployment goes down? They need to.
> 
> So anyways, if there is a shortage of workers and we don't have immigrants coming in I'm hoping corporate America will start hiring blacks.
Click to expand...


There is no evidence that immigrants are taking jobs from blacks.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you can deny it all you like, but you've repeatedly posted your belief in the superiority of pure whites, you're rabid Polish Nationalist, especially where race is concerned, and you're an admitted Socialist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Polish Nationalists are anti-Nazi, of course they are, Nazi Germany murdered millions of Polish people.
> 
> Furthermore many Polish Nationalists  aren't too keen on many other Whites, particularly Russians, Ukrainians, or Germans, on the whole.
> 
> Although, I've noticed Brits tend to be much more obnoxious, rude, idiotic, anti-Polish, and pro-Multicultural than the Russians, Ukrainians, or Germans.
> 
> So, I personally don't like Brits, what so ever, even if this isn't necessarily typical to Polish Nationalists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The polacks in Poland loved bush and they loved Trump when he visited? What's up with them dumb polacks?
> 
> You know what you never hear on a gameshow? You just won a trip to Poland.
> 
> I'm Greek. We are the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're Greek?
> I thought you were a Negro?
> 
> So, why do you think you're anti-prejudices, if you're saying  comments about dumb Polacks?
> 
> Poland's not dumb enough to support the Islamization of their own nation, unlike much of Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trump is sincere about American workers I think the idea is to stop flooding the market with low wage workers.
> 
> But only for a little bit because very soon companies won't be able to find workers. That will be the argument.
> 
> Do you know wages aren't going up as unemployment goes down? They need to.
> 
> So anyways, if there is a shortage of workers and we don't have immigrants coming in I'm hoping corporate America will start hiring blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no evidence that immigrants are taking jobs from blacks.
Click to expand...


Expert: Amnesty, illegal immigration, hits black wages hardest

http://digitalcommons.ilr.cornell.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1025&context=briggstestimonies


----------



## IM2

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most Polish Nationalists are anti-Nazi, of course they are, Nazi Germany murdered millions of Polish people.
> 
> Furthermore many Polish Nationalists  aren't too keen on many other Whites, particularly Russians, Ukrainians, or Germans, on the whole.
> 
> Although, I've noticed Brits tend to be much more obnoxious, rude, idiotic, anti-Polish, and pro-Multicultural than the Russians, Ukrainians, or Germans.
> 
> So, I personally don't like Brits, what so ever, even if this isn't necessarily typical to Polish Nationalists.
> 
> 
> 
> The polacks in Poland loved bush and they loved Trump when he visited? What's up with them dumb polacks?
> 
> You know what you never hear on a gameshow? You just won a trip to Poland.
> 
> I'm Greek. We are the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're Greek?
> I thought you were a Negro?
> 
> So, why do you think you're anti-prejudices, if you're saying  comments about dumb Polacks?
> 
> Poland's not dumb enough to support the Islamization of their own nation, unlike much of Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trump is sincere about American workers I think the idea is to stop flooding the market with low wage workers.
> 
> But only for a little bit because very soon companies won't be able to find workers. That will be the argument.
> 
> Do you know wages aren't going up as unemployment goes down? They need to.
> 
> So anyways, if there is a shortage of workers and we don't have immigrants coming in I'm hoping corporate America will start hiring blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no evidence that immigrants are taking jobs from blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Expert: Amnesty, illegal immigration, hits black wages hardest
> 
> http://digitalcommons.ilr.cornell.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1025&context=briggstestimonies
Click to expand...


Too bad it's not so. Immigration is not the reason. The immigrants do not have to be hired.


----------



## Correll

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no meltdown, just me calming and repeatedly calling you on your constant stream of bullshit.
> 
> 
> Let's remember you are the one arguing that Abraham Lincoln was not strongly anti-slavery and deserves no credit for freeing the slaves.
> 
> 
> You are the stupid one here, not me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you have failed abysmally at providing even a shred of a fact that he placed ending slavery for HUMANITARIAN REASONS above preserving the Union, while I have repeatedly shown evidence of him placing the preservation of the Union first. I never said that he wasnt anti slavery. I said that his priority was keeping the Union whole.
> 
> You have been on a failing mission to write your own footnote over his real legacy.
> 
> In his own words, he said if he could preserve the union and not free a single slave or vice versa he would do so.
> 
> Looks like you need to check your mirror for a living definition of stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've repeatedly posted quotes from him voicing his moral opposition to slavery.
> 
> Your lies are designed only to fool yourself and other willful dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove where I have lied, asshole. I have not speculated one iota about Lincoln's belief system as you have. All of your repetitive "humanitarian" and morality B.S. is your opinion. Nothing more. From the outset I have stated that his first priority was saving the union. You cannot deny that without looking stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You just lied right there, when you falsely claimed that my claims about Lincoln's morality based motives were just my opinion, when I have posted multiple quotes from him voicing his moral opposition to slavery.
> 
> 
> If he first priority was to save the Union, he would not have run on such a strongly anti-slavery platform that drove the South to Civil War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because I will not agree with your personal version of history that does not make me a liar.
> 
> Let's see if you can  produce ANY QUOTE that he made DURING his campaign where he EVER stated that ending slavery took precedence over saving the Union.
> 
> 
> 
> "With a single mission in mind, Abraham Lincoln fought, during his entire presidency, not just against the South, but also against his critics—a cross-section of Americans that included everyone from journalists to generals. For Lincoln, the task was always to preserve the Union. In his first inaugural address, Lincoln said, “Continue to execute all the express provisions of our National Constitution, and the Union will endure forever, it being impossible to destroy it except by some action not provided for in the instrument itself.”
> 
> By the time Lincoln was sworn in as the sixteenth president on March 4, 1861, seven states—South Carolina, Mississippi, Florida, Alabama, Georgia, Louisiana, and Texas—had seceded from the Union. Also by the date of Lincoln’s inauguration, this new confederacy of former states had already elected its own president, Jefferson Davis of Mississippi, the former United States senator from Mississippi and secretary of war under President Franklin Pierce. Well in advance of his first day in office, Lincoln knew he would preside over a fractious form of the once-united land. He committed himself to the preservation of the Union, but his first task was to bring it back together by whatever means necessary."
> 
> 
> Source:
> Abraham Lincoln Elected President, Part III: Overcoming Adversaries and Preserving the Union | National Portrait Gallery
Click to expand...



Your lie is that you continue to insist that I have not supported my opinion with historical evidence.

Right here you just tried to set the bar of proof of Lincoln BLATANTLY  and OVERTLY expressing his anti-slavery intention during the very point in time when the nation was splitting apart.

At the time when the pressure for him to be "diplomatic" about his intentions would be the highest. 

And by "diplomatic" I mean lie.


Earlier in his life, when the fate of the nation was not hanging on his every word, was when he was more likely to be honest about his feelings about slavery.


Which is exactly WHY you want to ignore those quotes.


NOt to mention how you refuse to consider the obvious threat to the South by Lincoln's campaign platform. So radical and threatening that it drove the South to war.


AND NOT to mention how you refuse to consider the actual actions Llincoln took and how they reflect on his words, ie HE DID FREE THE SLAVES.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you have failed abysmally at providing even a shred of a fact that he placed ending slavery for HUMANITARIAN REASONS above preserving the Union, while I have repeatedly shown evidence of him placing the preservation of the Union first. I never said that he wasnt anti slavery. I said that his priority was keeping the Union whole.
> 
> You have been on a failing mission to write your own footnote over his real legacy.
> 
> In his own words, he said if he could preserve the union and not free a single slave or vice versa he would do so.
> 
> Looks like you need to check your mirror for a living definition of stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've repeatedly posted quotes from him voicing his moral opposition to slavery.
> 
> Your lies are designed only to fool yourself and other willful dupes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove where I have lied, asshole. I have not speculated one iota about Lincoln's belief system as you have. All of your repetitive "humanitarian" and morality B.S. is your opinion. Nothing more. From the outset I have stated that his first priority was saving the union. You cannot deny that without looking stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You just lied right there, when you falsely claimed that my claims about Lincoln's morality based motives were just my opinion, when I have posted multiple quotes from him voicing his moral opposition to slavery.
> 
> 
> If he first priority was to save the Union, he would not have run on such a strongly anti-slavery platform that drove the South to Civil War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because I will not agree with your personal version of history that does not make me a liar.
> 
> Let's see if you can  produce ANY QUOTE that he made DURING his campaign where he EVER stated that ending slavery took precedence over saving the Union.
> 
> 
> 
> "With a single mission in mind, Abraham Lincoln fought, during his entire presidency, not just against the South, but also against his critics—a cross-section of Americans that included everyone from journalists to generals. For Lincoln, the task was always to preserve the Union. In his first inaugural address, Lincoln said, “Continue to execute all the express provisions of our National Constitution, and the Union will endure forever, it being impossible to destroy it except by some action not provided for in the instrument itself.”
> 
> By the time Lincoln was sworn in as the sixteenth president on March 4, 1861, seven states—South Carolina, Mississippi, Florida, Alabama, Georgia, Louisiana, and Texas—had seceded from the Union. Also by the date of Lincoln’s inauguration, this new confederacy of former states had already elected its own president, Jefferson Davis of Mississippi, the former United States senator from Mississippi and secretary of war under President Franklin Pierce. Well in advance of his first day in office, Lincoln knew he would preside over a fractious form of the once-united land. He committed himself to the preservation of the Union, but his first task was to bring it back together by whatever means necessary."
> 
> 
> Source:
> Abraham Lincoln Elected President, Part III: Overcoming Adversaries and Preserving the Union | National Portrait Gallery
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your lie is that you continue to insist that I have not supported my opinion with historical evidence.
> 
> Right here you just tried to set the bar of proof of Lincoln BLATANTLY  and OVERTLY expressing his anti-slavery intention during the very point in time when the nation was splitting apart.
> 
> At the time when the pressure for him to be "diplomatic" about his intentions would be the highest.
> 
> And by "diplomatic" I mean lie.
> 
> 
> Earlier in his life, when the fate of the nation was not hanging on his every word, was when he was more likely to be honest about his feelings about slavery.
> 
> 
> Which is exactly WHY you want to ignore those quotes.
> 
> 
> NOt to mention how you refuse to consider the obvious threat to the South by Lincoln's campaign platform. So radical and threatening that it drove the South to war.
> 
> 
> AND NOT to mention how you refuse to consider the actual actions Llincoln took and how they reflect on his words, ie HE DID FREE THE SLAVES.
Click to expand...


You can argue this for the rest of your life but it doesn't change the reality you've been shown. You are wrong and that's just the way it is.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you can deny it all you like, but you've repeatedly posted your belief in the superiority of pure whites, you're rabid Polish Nationalist, especially where race is concerned, and you're an admitted Socialist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Polish Nationalists are anti-Nazi, of course they are, Nazi Germany murdered millions of Polish people.
> 
> Furthermore many Polish Nationalists  aren't too keen on many other Whites, particularly Russians, Ukrainians, or Germans, on the whole.
> 
> Although, I've noticed Brits tend to be much more obnoxious, rude, idiotic, anti-Polish, and pro-Multicultural than the Russians, Ukrainians, or Germans.
> 
> So, I personally don't like Brits, what so ever, even if this isn't necessarily typical to Polish Nationalists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The polacks in Poland loved bush and they loved Trump when he visited? What's up with them dumb polacks?
> 
> You know what you never hear on a gameshow? You just won a trip to Poland.
> 
> I'm Greek. We are the best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're Greek?
> I thought you were a Negro?
> 
> So, why do you think you're anti-prejudices, if you're saying  comments about dumb Polacks?
> 
> Poland's not dumb enough to support the Islamization of their own nation, unlike much of Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trump is sincere about American workers I think the idea is to stop flooding the market with low wage workers.
> 
> But only for a little bit because very soon companies won't be able to find workers. That will be the argument.
> 
> Do you know wages aren't going up as unemployment goes down? They need to.
> 
> So anyways, if there is a shortage of workers and we don't have immigrants coming in I'm hoping corporate America will start hiring blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no evidence that immigrants are taking jobs from blacks.
Click to expand...

Of course they do. My dad's proof. He came to America in the 60s and in the 70s he got a dream job at Ford motor. Everyone wanted a job with the big 3. Today my dad has a pension and great retirement benefits. That job could have easily went to an American. I mean born here.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The polacks in Poland loved bush and they loved Trump when he visited? What's up with them dumb polacks?
> 
> You know what you never hear on a gameshow? You just won a trip to Poland.
> 
> I'm Greek. We are the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're Greek?
> I thought you were a Negro?
> 
> So, why do you think you're anti-prejudices, if you're saying  comments about dumb Polacks?
> 
> Poland's not dumb enough to support the Islamization of their own nation, unlike much of Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Trump is sincere about American workers I think the idea is to stop flooding the market with low wage workers.
> 
> But only for a little bit because very soon companies won't be able to find workers. That will be the argument.
> 
> Do you know wages aren't going up as unemployment goes down? They need to.
> 
> So anyways, if there is a shortage of workers and we don't have immigrants coming in I'm hoping corporate America will start hiring blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no evidence that immigrants are taking jobs from blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Expert: Amnesty, illegal immigration, hits black wages hardest
> 
> http://digitalcommons.ilr.cornell.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1025&context=briggstestimonies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad it's not so. Immigration is not the reason. The immigrants do not have to be hired.
Click to expand...

Explain


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've repeatedly posted quotes from him voicing his moral opposition to slavery.
> 
> Your lies are designed only to fool yourself and other willful dupes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove where I have lied, asshole. I have not speculated one iota about Lincoln's belief system as you have. All of your repetitive "humanitarian" and morality B.S. is your opinion. Nothing more. From the outset I have stated that his first priority was saving the union. You cannot deny that without looking stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You just lied right there, when you falsely claimed that my claims about Lincoln's morality based motives were just my opinion, when I have posted multiple quotes from him voicing his moral opposition to slavery.
> 
> 
> If he first priority was to save the Union, he would not have run on such a strongly anti-slavery platform that drove the South to Civil War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because I will not agree with your personal version of history that does not make me a liar.
> 
> Let's see if you can  produce ANY QUOTE that he made DURING his campaign where he EVER stated that ending slavery took precedence over saving the Union.
> 
> 
> 
> "With a single mission in mind, Abraham Lincoln fought, during his entire presidency, not just against the South, but also against his critics—a cross-section of Americans that included everyone from journalists to generals. For Lincoln, the task was always to preserve the Union. In his first inaugural address, Lincoln said, “Continue to execute all the express provisions of our National Constitution, and the Union will endure forever, it being impossible to destroy it except by some action not provided for in the instrument itself.”
> 
> By the time Lincoln was sworn in as the sixteenth president on March 4, 1861, seven states—South Carolina, Mississippi, Florida, Alabama, Georgia, Louisiana, and Texas—had seceded from the Union. Also by the date of Lincoln’s inauguration, this new confederacy of former states had already elected its own president, Jefferson Davis of Mississippi, the former United States senator from Mississippi and secretary of war under President Franklin Pierce. Well in advance of his first day in office, Lincoln knew he would preside over a fractious form of the once-united land. He committed himself to the preservation of the Union, but his first task was to bring it back together by whatever means necessary."
> 
> 
> Source:
> Abraham Lincoln Elected President, Part III: Overcoming Adversaries and Preserving the Union | National Portrait Gallery
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your lie is that you continue to insist that I have not supported my opinion with historical evidence.
> 
> Right here you just tried to set the bar of proof of Lincoln BLATANTLY  and OVERTLY expressing his anti-slavery intention during the very point in time when the nation was splitting apart.
> 
> At the time when the pressure for him to be "diplomatic" about his intentions would be the highest.
> 
> And by "diplomatic" I mean lie.
> 
> 
> Earlier in his life, when the fate of the nation was not hanging on his every word, was when he was more likely to be honest about his feelings about slavery.
> 
> 
> Which is exactly WHY you want to ignore those quotes.
> 
> 
> NOt to mention how you refuse to consider the obvious threat to the South by Lincoln's campaign platform. So radical and threatening that it drove the South to war.
> 
> 
> AND NOT to mention how you refuse to consider the actual actions Llincoln took and how they reflect on his words, ie HE DID FREE THE SLAVES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can argue this for the rest of your life but it doesn't change the reality you've been shown. You are wrong and that's just the way it is.
Click to expand...


You failed to address any of the points raised in my post and simply repeated your position, which I have already presented arguments against.


THis is you using the Logical Fallacy of Proof by Assertion as a propaganda tactic.

Your post is invalid. YOu are dishonest. and YOu lose.


Abe Lincoln is an American Hero who was elected on an anti-slavery campaign and with the support of the majority of the nation, fought a bloody war to end slavery.


Your inability to allow America to have any heroes is just you being an anti-American.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're Greek?
> I thought you were a Negro?
> 
> So, why do you think you're anti-prejudices, if you're saying  comments about dumb Polacks?
> 
> Poland's not dumb enough to support the Islamization of their own nation, unlike much of Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump is sincere about American workers I think the idea is to stop flooding the market with low wage workers.
> 
> But only for a little bit because very soon companies won't be able to find workers. That will be the argument.
> 
> Do you know wages aren't going up as unemployment goes down? They need to.
> 
> So anyways, if there is a shortage of workers and we don't have immigrants coming in I'm hoping corporate America will start hiring blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no evidence that immigrants are taking jobs from blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Expert: Amnesty, illegal immigration, hits black wages hardest
> 
> http://digitalcommons.ilr.cornell.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1025&context=briggstestimonies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad it's not so. Immigration is not the reason. The immigrants do not have to be hired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain
Click to expand...


There are people hiring the immigrants. They have a choice. They choose the immigrant. The immigrant doesn't come here demanding a job. They apply like everyone else.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove where I have lied, asshole. I have not speculated one iota about Lincoln's belief system as you have. All of your repetitive "humanitarian" and morality B.S. is your opinion. Nothing more. From the outset I have stated that his first priority was saving the union. You cannot deny that without looking stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just lied right there, when you falsely claimed that my claims about Lincoln's morality based motives were just my opinion, when I have posted multiple quotes from him voicing his moral opposition to slavery.
> 
> 
> If he first priority was to save the Union, he would not have run on such a strongly anti-slavery platform that drove the South to Civil War.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because I will not agree with your personal version of history that does not make me a liar.
> 
> Let's see if you can  produce ANY QUOTE that he made DURING his campaign where he EVER stated that ending slavery took precedence over saving the Union.
> 
> 
> 
> "With a single mission in mind, Abraham Lincoln fought, during his entire presidency, not just against the South, but also against his critics—a cross-section of Americans that included everyone from journalists to generals. For Lincoln, the task was always to preserve the Union. In his first inaugural address, Lincoln said, “Continue to execute all the express provisions of our National Constitution, and the Union will endure forever, it being impossible to destroy it except by some action not provided for in the instrument itself.”
> 
> By the time Lincoln was sworn in as the sixteenth president on March 4, 1861, seven states—South Carolina, Mississippi, Florida, Alabama, Georgia, Louisiana, and Texas—had seceded from the Union. Also by the date of Lincoln’s inauguration, this new confederacy of former states had already elected its own president, Jefferson Davis of Mississippi, the former United States senator from Mississippi and secretary of war under President Franklin Pierce. Well in advance of his first day in office, Lincoln knew he would preside over a fractious form of the once-united land. He committed himself to the preservation of the Union, but his first task was to bring it back together by whatever means necessary."
> 
> 
> Source:
> Abraham Lincoln Elected President, Part III: Overcoming Adversaries and Preserving the Union | National Portrait Gallery
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your lie is that you continue to insist that I have not supported my opinion with historical evidence.
> 
> Right here you just tried to set the bar of proof of Lincoln BLATANTLY  and OVERTLY expressing his anti-slavery intention during the very point in time when the nation was splitting apart.
> 
> At the time when the pressure for him to be "diplomatic" about his intentions would be the highest.
> 
> And by "diplomatic" I mean lie.
> 
> 
> Earlier in his life, when the fate of the nation was not hanging on his every word, was when he was more likely to be honest about his feelings about slavery.
> 
> 
> Which is exactly WHY you want to ignore those quotes.
> 
> 
> NOt to mention how you refuse to consider the obvious threat to the South by Lincoln's campaign platform. So radical and threatening that it drove the South to war.
> 
> 
> AND NOT to mention how you refuse to consider the actual actions Llincoln took and how they reflect on his words, ie HE DID FREE THE SLAVES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can argue this for the rest of your life but it doesn't change the reality you've been shown. You are wrong and that's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You failed to address any of the points raised in my post and simply repeated your position, which I have already presented arguments against.
> 
> 
> THis is you using the Logical Fallacy of Proof by Assertion as a propaganda tactic.
> 
> Your post is invalid. YOu are dishonest. and YOu lose.
> 
> 
> Abe Lincoln is an American Hero who was elected on an anti-slavery campaign and with the support of the majority of the nation, fought a bloody war to end slavery.
> 
> 
> Your inability to allow America to have any heroes is just you being an anti-American.
Click to expand...


I recognize American heroes, I just don't recognize the one you made up for the reasons you made up.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump is sincere about American workers I think the idea is to stop flooding the market with low wage workers.
> 
> But only for a little bit because very soon companies won't be able to find workers. That will be the argument.
> 
> Do you know wages aren't going up as unemployment goes down? They need to.
> 
> So anyways, if there is a shortage of workers and we don't have immigrants coming in I'm hoping corporate America will start hiring blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence that immigrants are taking jobs from blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Expert: Amnesty, illegal immigration, hits black wages hardest
> 
> http://digitalcommons.ilr.cornell.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1025&context=briggstestimonies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad it's not so. Immigration is not the reason. The immigrants do not have to be hired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are people hiring the immigrants. They have a choice. They choose the immigrant. The immigrant doesn't come here demanding a job. They apply like everyone else.
Click to expand...

If the immigrant weren't here that job would have went to an American. My dad worked with lots of blacks from Detroit and all their friends wanted them to get them jobs at Ford. 

I agree the white hiring manager could have hired a black but didn't because they had a white hard working immigrant who would show up early, stay late, work overtime. We have to eliminate the competition so blacks can prove they are hard working too if given the chance.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence that immigrants are taking jobs from blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expert: Amnesty, illegal immigration, hits black wages hardest
> 
> http://digitalcommons.ilr.cornell.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1025&context=briggstestimonies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad it's not so. Immigration is not the reason. The immigrants do not have to be hired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are people hiring the immigrants. They have a choice. They choose the immigrant. The immigrant doesn't come here demanding a job. They apply like everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the immigrant weren't here that job would have went to an American. My dad worked with lots of blacks from Detroit and all their friends wanted them to get them jobs at Ford.
> 
> I agree the white hiring manager could have hired a black but didn't because they had a white hard working immigrant who would show up early, stay late, work overtime. We have to eliminate the competition so blacks can prove they are hard working too if given the chance.
Click to expand...


The major problem with what you are saying is that blacks have done all these things and then some. You're talking stupid again sealybobo. Nobody black is going to turn down time and a half for overtime or for going past 40 hours. It's more money in our pockets.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Expert: Amnesty, illegal immigration, hits black wages hardest
> 
> http://digitalcommons.ilr.cornell.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1025&context=briggstestimonies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad it's not so. Immigration is not the reason. The immigrants do not have to be hired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are people hiring the immigrants. They have a choice. They choose the immigrant. The immigrant doesn't come here demanding a job. They apply like everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the immigrant weren't here that job would have went to an American. My dad worked with lots of blacks from Detroit and all their friends wanted them to get them jobs at Ford.
> 
> I agree the white hiring manager could have hired a black but didn't because they had a white hard working immigrant who would show up early, stay late, work overtime. We have to eliminate the competition so blacks can prove they are hard working too if given the chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The major problem with what you are saying is that blacks have done all these things and then some. You're talking stupid again sealybobo. Nobody black is going to turn down time and a half for overtime or for going past 40 hours. It's more money in our pockets.
Click to expand...

That's not the point. And no, no one white or black wanted the overtime. That's why my miser dad always got it. He even worked holidays. And if you didn't take vacation they gave you the money so the cheap ass never took a day off.

Anyways, that wasn't the point. The point is blacks and blue collar whites would definitely benefit if we didn't keep flooding the market with immigrants.

Our immigration policy was written by corporations. We take in enough every year that it keeps wages low. Flood the market.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad it's not so. Immigration is not the reason. The immigrants do not have to be hired.
> 
> 
> 
> Explain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are people hiring the immigrants. They have a choice. They choose the immigrant. The immigrant doesn't come here demanding a job. They apply like everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the immigrant weren't here that job would have went to an American. My dad worked with lots of blacks from Detroit and all their friends wanted them to get them jobs at Ford.
> 
> I agree the white hiring manager could have hired a black but didn't because they had a white hard working immigrant who would show up early, stay late, work overtime. We have to eliminate the competition so blacks can prove they are hard working too if given the chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The major problem with what you are saying is that blacks have done all these things and then some. You're talking stupid again sealybobo. Nobody black is going to turn down time and a half for overtime or for going past 40 hours. It's more money in our pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not the point. And no, no one white or black wanted the overtime. That's why my miser dad always got it. He even worked holidays. And if you didn't take vacation they gave you the money so the cheap ass never took a day off.
> 
> Anyways, that wasn't the point. The point is blacks and blue collar whites would definitely benefit if we didn't keep flooding the market with immigrants.
> 
> Our immigration policy was written by corporations. We take in enough every year that it keeps wages low. Flood the market.
Click to expand...


That was then and at that one factory. My father worked overtime and weekends. He worked at a postal facility. I know of other blacks who worked the factories and did work overtime as much as they could. But any way immigrants aren't taking all that many jobs.


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are, as everyone here can see.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you?
> 
> 
> Are you?
> 
> 
> 
> So you disagree with black people on this subject? Sad we have white racist ignorant teachers teaching black kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trolling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just searched this entire thread.  Show me one post of yours that isn't a troll post.  What a fucking loser you must be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the troll who has repeatedly lied and falsely accused me of being a racist but has always failed to produce one single post proving it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you support Trump? He's a liar too you know
Click to expand...

You've trolled and lied.  Now you are deflecting.  Sorry, dude, but I've lost all respect for you because you are dishonest.


----------



## IM2

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you disagree with black people on this subject? Sad we have white racist ignorant teachers teaching black kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trolling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just searched this entire thread.  Show me one post of yours that isn't a troll post.  What a fucking loser you must be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the troll who has repeatedly lied and falsely accused me of being a racist but has always failed to produce one single post proving it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you support Trump? He's a liar too you know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've trolled and lied.  Now you are deflecting.  Sorry, dude, but I've lost all respect for you because you are dishonest.
Click to expand...


He's more honest than you.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are people hiring the immigrants. They have a choice. They choose the immigrant. The immigrant doesn't come here demanding a job. They apply like everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the immigrant weren't here that job would have went to an American. My dad worked with lots of blacks from Detroit and all their friends wanted them to get them jobs at Ford.
> 
> I agree the white hiring manager could have hired a black but didn't because they had a white hard working immigrant who would show up early, stay late, work overtime. We have to eliminate the competition so blacks can prove they are hard working too if given the chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The major problem with what you are saying is that blacks have done all these things and then some. You're talking stupid again sealybobo. Nobody black is going to turn down time and a half for overtime or for going past 40 hours. It's more money in our pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not the point. And no, no one white or black wanted the overtime. That's why my miser dad always got it. He even worked holidays. And if you didn't take vacation they gave you the money so the cheap ass never took a day off.
> 
> Anyways, that wasn't the point. The point is blacks and blue collar whites would definitely benefit if we didn't keep flooding the market with immigrants.
> 
> Our immigration policy was written by corporations. We take in enough every year that it keeps wages low. Flood the market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was then and at that one factory. My father worked overtime and weekends. He worked at a postal facility. I know of other blacks who worked the factories and did work overtime as much as they could. But any way immigrants aren't taking all that many jobs.
Click to expand...

They must be. How many immigrants do we take in every year? They must work somewhere.

And it's not just hurting blacks. There's a small blue collar town in Minnesota where they put a bunch of refugees. If the Americans don't have jobs why did they put refugees there? So you can imagine the tensions are high


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you disagree with black people on this subject? Sad we have white racist ignorant teachers teaching black kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trolling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just searched this entire thread.  Show me one post of yours that isn't a troll post.  What a fucking loser you must be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the troll who has repeatedly lied and falsely accused me of being a racist but has always failed to produce one single post proving it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you support Trump? He's a liar too you know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've trolled and lied.  Now you are deflecting.  Sorry, dude, but I've lost all respect for you because you are dishonest.
Click to expand...

No I'm not. I'm extremely honest. I'm probably the most honest person you'll ever meet.

That's a Trump quote.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trolling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just searched this entire thread.  Show me one post of yours that isn't a troll post.  What a fucking loser you must be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the troll who has repeatedly lied and falsely accused me of being a racist but has always failed to produce one single post proving it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you support Trump? He's a liar too you know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've trolled and lied.  Now you are deflecting.  Sorry, dude, but I've lost all respect for you because you are dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's more honest than you.
Click to expand...

Thank you! And this guy I believe is using a new GOP tactic. When confronted they get all offended and take something personally so to distract from the subject at hand. To shift the argument and to instead only discuss how I've wronged him personally and try to discredit anything I say.

Actually it's probably an old tactic. Look at what they did to mlk. They don't care about the wisdom he speaks. It's all about how he cheated on his wife.

Then they vote for a pussy grabber.


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you disagree with black people on this subject? Sad we have white racist ignorant teachers teaching black kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trolling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just searched this entire thread.  Show me one post of yours that isn't a troll post.  What a fucking loser you must be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the troll who has repeatedly lied and falsely accused me of being a racist but has always failed to produce one single post proving it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you support Trump? He's a liar too you know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've trolled and lied.  Now you are deflecting.  Sorry, dude, but I've lost all respect for you because you are dishonest.
Click to expand...

Because you are so intellectually dishonest I don't even know what your position is. You continue to make this personal when I told you when I say you I mean people like you.

Stay on topic.


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are people hiring the immigrants. They have a choice. They choose the immigrant. The immigrant doesn't come here demanding a job. They apply like everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> If the immigrant weren't here that job would have went to an American. My dad worked with lots of blacks from Detroit and all their friends wanted them to get them jobs at Ford.
> 
> I agree the white hiring manager could have hired a black but didn't because they had a white hard working immigrant who would show up early, stay late, work overtime. We have to eliminate the competition so blacks can prove they are hard working too if given the chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The major problem with what you are saying is that blacks have done all these things and then some. You're talking stupid again sealybobo. Nobody black is going to turn down time and a half for overtime or for going past 40 hours. It's more money in our pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not the point. And no, no one white or black wanted the overtime. That's why my miser dad always got it. He even worked holidays. And if you didn't take vacation they gave you the money so the cheap ass never took a day off.
> 
> Anyways, that wasn't the point. The point is blacks and blue collar whites would definitely benefit if we didn't keep flooding the market with immigrants.
> 
> Our immigration policy was written by corporations. We take in enough every year that it keeps wages low. Flood the market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was then and at that one factory. My father worked overtime and weekends. He worked at a postal facility. I know of other blacks who worked the factories and did work overtime as much as they could. But any way immigrants aren't taking all that many jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They must be. How many immigrants do we take in every year? They must work somewhere.
> 
> And it's not just hurting blacks. There's a small blue collar town in Minnesota where they put a bunch of refugees. If the Americans don't have jobs why did they put refugees there? So you can imagine the tensions are high
Click to expand...


The employers do not have to h ire them if they don't meet the job qualifications. Look, we blacks have heard this story forever. We were the ones at one time who got terrorized because we were taking what was claimed to be white jobs. I have no patience for this type of rhetoric. They did put refugees anywhere, the mayor and council of that town accepted the refugees on their own.


----------



## sealybobo

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just searched this entire thread.  Show me one post of yours that isn't a troll post.  What a fucking loser you must be.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the troll who has repeatedly lied and falsely accused me of being a racist but has always failed to produce one single post proving it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you support Trump? He's a liar too you know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've trolled and lied.  Now you are deflecting.  Sorry, dude, but I've lost all respect for you because you are dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's more honest than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! And this guy I believe is using a new GOP tactic. When confronted they get all offended and take something personally so to distract from the subject at hand. To shift the argument and to instead only discuss how I've wronged him personally and try to discredit anything I say.
> 
> Actually it's probably an old tactic. Look at what they did to mlk. They don't care about the wisdom he speaks. It's all about how he cheated on his wife.
> 
> Then they vote for a pussy grabber.
Click to expand...

The first time I saw it was when Jeff sessions used it on Capitol Hill. He was flabbergasted! He was shocked anyone would even suggest such a thing!!! Then he was found to be lying.

The new communication guy took one thing the reporter said and laser focused on that one thing. YOU THINK ONLY australians and Europeans can speak English? How insulting and racist and ignorant!!! And go on and on about that, not Trump's immigration policy.

Divine is trying to use this tactic on me


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the immigrant weren't here that job would have went to an American. My dad worked with lots of blacks from Detroit and all their friends wanted them to get them jobs at Ford.
> 
> I agree the white hiring manager could have hired a black but didn't because they had a white hard working immigrant who would show up early, stay late, work overtime. We have to eliminate the competition so blacks can prove they are hard working too if given the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The major problem with what you are saying is that blacks have done all these things and then some. You're talking stupid again sealybobo. Nobody black is going to turn down time and a half for overtime or for going past 40 hours. It's more money in our pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not the point. And no, no one white or black wanted the overtime. That's why my miser dad always got it. He even worked holidays. And if you didn't take vacation they gave you the money so the cheap ass never took a day off.
> 
> Anyways, that wasn't the point. The point is blacks and blue collar whites would definitely benefit if we didn't keep flooding the market with immigrants.
> 
> Our immigration policy was written by corporations. We take in enough every year that it keeps wages low. Flood the market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was then and at that one factory. My father worked overtime and weekends. He worked at a postal facility. I know of other blacks who worked the factories and did work overtime as much as they could. But any way immigrants aren't taking all that many jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They must be. How many immigrants do we take in every year? They must work somewhere.
> 
> And it's not just hurting blacks. There's a small blue collar town in Minnesota where they put a bunch of refugees. If the Americans don't have jobs why did they put refugees there? So you can imagine the tensions are high
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The employers do not have to h ire them if they don't meet the job qualifications. Look, we blacks have heard this story forever. We were the ones at one time who got terrorized because we were taking what was claimed to be white jobs. I have no patience for this type of rhetoric. They did put refugees anywhere, the mayor and council of that town accepted the refugees on their own.
Click to expand...

I'm hoping the goal is to stop the flow of immigration until blue collar wages go up. Why are you against it other than you don't think it will work? Let's try. It's supply and demand


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The major problem with what you are saying is that blacks have done all these things and then some. You're talking stupid again sealybobo. Nobody black is going to turn down time and a half for overtime or for going past 40 hours. It's more money in our pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the point. And no, no one white or black wanted the overtime. That's why my miser dad always got it. He even worked holidays. And if you didn't take vacation they gave you the money so the cheap ass never took a day off.
> 
> Anyways, that wasn't the point. The point is blacks and blue collar whites would definitely benefit if we didn't keep flooding the market with immigrants.
> 
> Our immigration policy was written by corporations. We take in enough every year that it keeps wages low. Flood the market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was then and at that one factory. My father worked overtime and weekends. He worked at a postal facility. I know of other blacks who worked the factories and did work overtime as much as they could. But any way immigrants aren't taking all that many jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They must be. How many immigrants do we take in every year? They must work somewhere.
> 
> And it's not just hurting blacks. There's a small blue collar town in Minnesota where they put a bunch of refugees. If the Americans don't have jobs why did they put refugees there? So you can imagine the tensions are high
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The employers do not have to h ire them if they don't meet the job qualifications. Look, we blacks have heard this story forever. We were the ones at one time who got terrorized because we were taking what was claimed to be white jobs. I have no patience for this type of rhetoric. They did put refugees anywhere, the mayor and council of that town accepted the refugees on their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm hoping the goal is to stop the flow of immigration until blue collar wages go up. Why are you against it other than you don't think it will work? Let's try. It's supply and demand
Click to expand...


Because we're doing fine right now without all this racist driven immigration bullshit. The immigrants are not why Trump has all his factories in other countries and its not why others like him have moved jobs out of America to pay foreigners.


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Expert: Amnesty, illegal immigration, hits black wages hardest
> 
> http://digitalcommons.ilr.cornell.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1025&context=briggstestimonies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad it's not so. Immigration is not the reason. The immigrants do not have to be hired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are people hiring the immigrants. They have a choice. They choose the immigrant. The immigrant doesn't come here demanding a job. They apply like everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the immigrant weren't here that job would have went to an American. My dad worked with lots of blacks from Detroit and all their friends wanted them to get them jobs at Ford.
> 
> I agree the white hiring manager could have hired a black but didn't because they had a white hard working immigrant who would show up early, stay late, work overtime. We have to eliminate the competition so blacks can prove they are hard working too if given the chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The major problem with what you are saying is that blacks have done all these things and then some. You're talking stupid again sealybobo. Nobody black is going to turn down time and a half for overtime or for going past 40 hours. It's more money in our pockets.
Click to expand...

And I'm sorry but I'm not just making fun of black Americans. I'm pro union but the lazy American union workers drove the Lincoln ford plant in my town to Mexico. My dad complained for years about the waste, laziness, incompetent coworkers. They were not good employees. Those stupid blue collar workers took their great jobs for granted. Greedy. And they were black and white.

One black guy my dad worked with lost his job trying to steal a car off the lot. Lost a great job with a pension. 

And I agree Trump ain't bringing their jobs back.

Did you hear Trump's advice to poor people is move? Didn't I say that too? Lol


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just lied right there, when you falsely claimed that my claims about Lincoln's morality based motives were just my opinion, when I have posted multiple quotes from him voicing his moral opposition to slavery.
> 
> 
> If he first priority was to save the Union, he would not have run on such a strongly anti-slavery platform that drove the South to Civil War.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I will not agree with your personal version of history that does not make me a liar.
> 
> Let's see if you can  produce ANY QUOTE that he made DURING his campaign where he EVER stated that ending slavery took precedence over saving the Union.
> 
> 
> 
> "With a single mission in mind, Abraham Lincoln fought, during his entire presidency, not just against the South, but also against his critics—a cross-section of Americans that included everyone from journalists to generals. For Lincoln, the task was always to preserve the Union. In his first inaugural address, Lincoln said, “Continue to execute all the express provisions of our National Constitution, and the Union will endure forever, it being impossible to destroy it except by some action not provided for in the instrument itself.”
> 
> By the time Lincoln was sworn in as the sixteenth president on March 4, 1861, seven states—South Carolina, Mississippi, Florida, Alabama, Georgia, Louisiana, and Texas—had seceded from the Union. Also by the date of Lincoln’s inauguration, this new confederacy of former states had already elected its own president, Jefferson Davis of Mississippi, the former United States senator from Mississippi and secretary of war under President Franklin Pierce. Well in advance of his first day in office, Lincoln knew he would preside over a fractious form of the once-united land. He committed himself to the preservation of the Union, but his first task was to bring it back together by whatever means necessary."
> 
> 
> Source:
> Abraham Lincoln Elected President, Part III: Overcoming Adversaries and Preserving the Union | National Portrait Gallery
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your lie is that you continue to insist that I have not supported my opinion with historical evidence.
> 
> Right here you just tried to set the bar of proof of Lincoln BLATANTLY  and OVERTLY expressing his anti-slavery intention during the very point in time when the nation was splitting apart.
> 
> At the time when the pressure for him to be "diplomatic" about his intentions would be the highest.
> 
> And by "diplomatic" I mean lie.
> 
> 
> Earlier in his life, when the fate of the nation was not hanging on his every word, was when he was more likely to be honest about his feelings about slavery.
> 
> 
> Which is exactly WHY you want to ignore those quotes.
> 
> 
> NOt to mention how you refuse to consider the obvious threat to the South by Lincoln's campaign platform. So radical and threatening that it drove the South to war.
> 
> 
> AND NOT to mention how you refuse to consider the actual actions Llincoln took and how they reflect on his words, ie HE DID FREE THE SLAVES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can argue this for the rest of your life but it doesn't change the reality you've been shown. You are wrong and that's just the way it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You failed to address any of the points raised in my post and simply repeated your position, which I have already presented arguments against.
> 
> 
> THis is you using the Logical Fallacy of Proof by Assertion as a propaganda tactic.
> 
> Your post is invalid. YOu are dishonest. and YOu lose.
> 
> 
> Abe Lincoln is an American Hero who was elected on an anti-slavery campaign and with the support of the majority of the nation, fought a bloody war to end slavery.
> 
> 
> Your inability to allow America to have any heroes is just you being an anti-American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I recognize American heroes, I just don't recognize the one you made up for the reasons you made up.
Click to expand...



I didn't make up Abraham Lincoln or his life long moral opposition to slavery OR his ending of the institution.


YOu are a lunatic, driven by hatred and anti-Americanism.


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the point. And no, no one white or black wanted the overtime. That's why my miser dad always got it. He even worked holidays. And if you didn't take vacation they gave you the money so the cheap ass never took a day off.
> 
> Anyways, that wasn't the point. The point is blacks and blue collar whites would definitely benefit if we didn't keep flooding the market with immigrants.
> 
> Our immigration policy was written by corporations. We take in enough every year that it keeps wages low. Flood the market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was then and at that one factory. My father worked overtime and weekends. He worked at a postal facility. I know of other blacks who worked the factories and did work overtime as much as they could. But any way immigrants aren't taking all that many jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They must be. How many immigrants do we take in every year? They must work somewhere.
> 
> And it's not just hurting blacks. There's a small blue collar town in Minnesota where they put a bunch of refugees. If the Americans don't have jobs why did they put refugees there? So you can imagine the tensions are high
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The employers do not have to h ire them if they don't meet the job qualifications. Look, we blacks have heard this story forever. We were the ones at one time who got terrorized because we were taking what was claimed to be white jobs. I have no patience for this type of rhetoric. They did put refugees anywhere, the mayor and council of that town accepted the refugees on their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm hoping the goal is to stop the flow of immigration until blue collar wages go up. Why are you against it other than you don't think it will work? Let's try. It's supply and demand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because we're doing fine right now without all this racist driven immigration bullshit. The immigrants are not why Trump has all his factories in other countries and its not why others like him have moved jobs out of America to pay foreigners.
Click to expand...



No, but the immigrants are a big part of why those that do have working class or middle class jobs in this country, have seen their wages stagnate for generations.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence that immigrants are taking jobs from blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expert: Amnesty, illegal immigration, hits black wages hardest
> 
> http://digitalcommons.ilr.cornell.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1025&context=briggstestimonies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too bad it's not so. Immigration is not the reason. The immigrants do not have to be hired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Explain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are people hiring the immigrants. They have a choice. They choose the immigrant. The immigrant doesn't come here demanding a job. They apply like everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the immigrant weren't here that job would have went to an American. My dad worked with lots of blacks from Detroit and all their friends wanted them to get them jobs at Ford.
> 
> I agree the white hiring manager could have hired a black but didn't because they had a white hard working immigrant who would show up early, stay late, work overtime. We have to eliminate the competition so blacks can prove they are hard working too if given the chance.
Click to expand...



We do not have to eliminate competition.


We need to eliminate discrimination in favor of blacks, so that we stop tearing this nation apart.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are people hiring the immigrants. They have a choice. They choose the immigrant. The immigrant doesn't come here demanding a job. They apply like everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> If the immigrant weren't here that job would have went to an American. My dad worked with lots of blacks from Detroit and all their friends wanted them to get them jobs at Ford.
> 
> I agree the white hiring manager could have hired a black but didn't because they had a white hard working immigrant who would show up early, stay late, work overtime. We have to eliminate the competition so blacks can prove they are hard working too if given the chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The major problem with what you are saying is that blacks have done all these things and then some. You're talking stupid again sealybobo. Nobody black is going to turn down time and a half for overtime or for going past 40 hours. It's more money in our pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not the point. And no, no one white or black wanted the overtime. That's why my miser dad always got it. He even worked holidays. And if you didn't take vacation they gave you the money so the cheap ass never took a day off.
> 
> Anyways, that wasn't the point. The point is blacks and blue collar whites would definitely benefit if we didn't keep flooding the market with immigrants.
> 
> Our immigration policy was written by corporations. We take in enough every year that it keeps wages low. Flood the market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was then and at that one factory. My father worked overtime and weekends. He worked at a postal facility. I know of other blacks who worked the factories and did work overtime as much as they could. But any way immigrants aren't taking all that many jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They must be. How many immigrants do we take in every year? They must work somewhere.
> 
> And it's not just hurting blacks. There's a small blue collar town in Minnesota where they put a bunch of refugees. If the Americans don't have jobs why did they put refugees there? So you can imagine the tensions are high
Click to expand...


I live in the Rust Belt. It hurts scores of millions of whites. 

That is why the Rust Belt flipped. Trump was the only one willing to speak out for them.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad it's not so. Immigration is not the reason. The immigrants do not have to be hired.
> 
> 
> 
> Explain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are people hiring the immigrants. They have a choice. They choose the immigrant. The immigrant doesn't come here demanding a job. They apply like everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the immigrant weren't here that job would have went to an American. My dad worked with lots of blacks from Detroit and all their friends wanted them to get them jobs at Ford.
> 
> I agree the white hiring manager could have hired a black but didn't because they had a white hard working immigrant who would show up early, stay late, work overtime. We have to eliminate the competition so blacks can prove they are hard working too if given the chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The major problem with what you are saying is that blacks have done all these things and then some. You're talking stupid again sealybobo. Nobody black is going to turn down time and a half for overtime or for going past 40 hours. It's more money in our pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I'm sorry but I'm not just making fun of black Americans. I'm pro union but the lazy American union workers drove the Lincoln ford plant in my town to Mexico. My dad complained for years about the waste, laziness, incompetent coworkers. They were not good employees. Those stupid blue collar workers took their great jobs for granted. Greedy. And they were black and white.
> 
> One black guy my dad worked with lost his job trying to steal a car off the lot. Lost a great job with a pension.
> 
> And I agree Trump ain't bringing their jobs back.
> 
> Did you hear Trump's advice to poor people is move? Didn't I say that too? Lol
Click to expand...



It's easy to blame the little guys. They might be somewhat at fault.


I believe the real culprit is bad trade policy.


----------



## Divine Wind

IM2 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trolling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just searched this entire thread.  Show me one post of yours that isn't a troll post.  What a fucking loser you must be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the troll who has repeatedly lied and falsely accused me of being a racist but has always failed to produce one single post proving it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you support Trump? He's a liar too you know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've trolled and lied.  Now you are deflecting.  Sorry, dude, but I've lost all respect for you because you are dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's more honest than you.
Click to expand...

He's accused me and others of being racists then ran providing evidence of that libel. Conversely, I've accused both of you for being racists and racially divisive then produced quotes of your posts where you either denigrate people for being white, broad brush people for being white or otherwise attacked being simply because of the color their skin and not the content of their character. That, sir, is racist.  Something I am not. 

If you think lying and personal attacks will achieve the goals you seek, you are wrong, sir.  Very wrong. It will only achieve the opposite such as my lack of respect for dishonest people like sealybobo .


----------



## Divine Wind

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are people hiring the immigrants. They have a choice. They choose the immigrant. The immigrant doesn't come here demanding a job. They apply like everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the immigrant weren't here that job would have went to an American. My dad worked with lots of blacks from Detroit and all their friends wanted them to get them jobs at Ford.
> 
> I agree the white hiring manager could have hired a black but didn't because they had a white hard working immigrant who would show up early, stay late, work overtime. We have to eliminate the competition so blacks can prove they are hard working too if given the chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The major problem with what you are saying is that blacks have done all these things and then some. You're talking stupid again sealybobo. Nobody black is going to turn down time and a half for overtime or for going past 40 hours. It's more money in our pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I'm sorry but I'm not just making fun of black Americans. I'm pro union but the lazy American union workers drove the Lincoln ford plant in my town to Mexico. My dad complained for years about the waste, laziness, incompetent coworkers. They were not good employees. Those stupid blue collar workers took their great jobs for granted. Greedy. And they were black and white.
> 
> One black guy my dad worked with lost his job trying to steal a car off the lot. Lost a great job with a pension.
> 
> And I agree Trump ain't bringing their jobs back.
> 
> Did you hear Trump's advice to poor people is move? Didn't I say that too? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to blame the little guys. They might be somewhat at fault.
> 
> 
> I believe the real culprit is bad trade policy.
Click to expand...

Agreed it's easy to blame the little guys.  There is plenty of blame to go around.  Trump oversimplifying the situation by stealing a line from Sam Kinison doesn't help either. 

It's a multifaceted situation and I strongly doubt any of us have all the answers.   What I do know that it is in our nation's best interests to maximize the potential of our fellow citizens thus producing more productive taxpayers, innovators and soldiers.  It's better to have someone producing taxes by earning $30,000 a year than having to pay $30,000 to put them in prison.   The Democrat's "war on poverty" has successes but far too many failures over the last half century.  Treating Americans like children only results in too many American adults acting like children.  This one of the main problems in creating a culture that is dependent upon the largess of government.   

All that said, Liberals and Conservatives are, in many ways, like a Mother and Father.  They both provide vital elements to the success of raising children to become fully independent, strong and intelligent adults.  If one or the other is too dominant, there will be problems. For the past few decades, our nation's government has been like a dysfunctional family.  Some want a divorce (secession), others just keep putting down the other side resulting in further dysfunction.  There's a reason why most Americans believe our nation is on the wrong track and this dysfunction, IMO, is the main reason.


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trolling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just searched this entire thread.  Show me one post of yours that isn't a troll post.  What a fucking loser you must be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the troll who has repeatedly lied and falsely accused me of being a racist but has always failed to produce one single post proving it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you support Trump? He's a liar too you know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've trolled and lied.  Now you are deflecting.  Sorry, dude, but I've lost all respect for you because you are dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I'm not. I'm extremely honest. I'm probably the most honest person you'll ever meet.
> 
> That's a Trump quote.
Click to expand...

Proving you are a lying bullshitter just like Trump.  Another reason you are a deplorable example of a human being.


----------



## Divine Wind

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the immigrant weren't here that job would have went to an American. My dad worked with lots of blacks from Detroit and all their friends wanted them to get them jobs at Ford.
> 
> I agree the white hiring manager could have hired a black but didn't because they had a white hard working immigrant who would show up early, stay late, work overtime. We have to eliminate the competition so blacks can prove they are hard working too if given the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The major problem with what you are saying is that blacks have done all these things and then some. You're talking stupid again sealybobo. Nobody black is going to turn down time and a half for overtime or for going past 40 hours. It's more money in our pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not the point. And no, no one white or black wanted the overtime. That's why my miser dad always got it. He even worked holidays. And if you didn't take vacation they gave you the money so the cheap ass never took a day off.
> 
> Anyways, that wasn't the point. The point is blacks and blue collar whites would definitely benefit if we didn't keep flooding the market with immigrants.
> 
> Our immigration policy was written by corporations. We take in enough every year that it keeps wages low. Flood the market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was then and at that one factory. My father worked overtime and weekends. He worked at a postal facility. I know of other blacks who worked the factories and did work overtime as much as they could. But any way immigrants aren't taking all that many jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They must be. How many immigrants do we take in every year? They must work somewhere.
> 
> And it's not just hurting blacks. There's a small blue collar town in Minnesota where they put a bunch of refugees. If the Americans don't have jobs why did they put refugees there? So you can imagine the tensions are high
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in the Rust Belt. It hurts scores of millions of whites.
> 
> That is why the Rust Belt flipped. Trump was the only one willing to speak out for them.
Click to expand...

Not that he's doing much for them, but I agree; between the two deplorables up for the vote, the less deplorable one won the election.

Trump, as a populist, did appeal more greatly to blue collar Americans than Ms. Hillary "I'll keep doing things the same" Clinton.  The Democrats, over the past two decades, have moved away from supporting blue collar Americans and moved closer to special interest elitists while using race politics to garner more votes among the poor by offering them money.

After the 2012 debacle and the "Republican Autopsy", the RNC had the opportunity to recruit a "huuuuge" voting block of very conservative, traditional, family oriented and religious Americans, but didn't do it because most Hispanics skin color didn't pass the white paper test.  Heck, even GW knew the Hispanic vote was a very important voting block, one that would continue to increase and one that, in many, many ways, was anti-"Liberal".


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just searched this entire thread.  Show me one post of yours that isn't a troll post.  What a fucking loser you must be.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the troll who has repeatedly lied and falsely accused me of being a racist but has always failed to produce one single post proving it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you support Trump? He's a liar too you know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've trolled and lied.  Now you are deflecting.  Sorry, dude, but I've lost all respect for you because you are dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's more honest than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's accused me and others of being racists then ran providing evidence of that libel. Conversely, I've accused both of you for being racists and racially divisive then produced quotes of your posts where you either denigrate people for being white, broad brush people for being white or otherwise attacked being simply because of the color their skin and not the content of their character. That, sir, is racist.  Something I am not.
> 
> If you think lying and personal attacks will achieve the goals you seek, you are wrong, sir.  Very wrong. It will only achieve the opposite such as my lack of respect for dishonest people like sealybobo .
Click to expand...


I am offended by those accusations!!!

Senator Jeff Sessions (R-Alabama) was more than surprised when informed by Senator Barbara Boxer that roughly 98 percent of climate scientists accepted that anthropogenic warming was real and serious — he was outraged:  Sessions: *Madam Chairman, I am offended by that*, I’m offended by that — I didn’t say anything about the scientists. I said the data shows [sic] it is not warming to the degree that a lot of people predicted, not close to that much…

The Russia questions to Sessions:

“I was your colleague in this body for 20 years, and the suggestion that I participated in any collusion or that I was aware of any collusion with the Russian government to hurt this country, which I have served with honor for over 35 years, or to undermine the integrity of our democratic process, is an appalling and detestable lie.”

At his confirmation hearing on 10 January, Sessions told the Senate: “I did not have communications with the Russians,” a claim that was later proved untrue when the Washington Post revealed he had had two meetings with the Russian ambassador to the US, Sergey Kislyak, during the campaign.

“I am shocked at your statement that you think only people from Great Britain and Australia would know English,” 

“It reveals your cosmopolitan bias to a shocking degree,” an increasingly bellicose and literal Miller added from the briefing room podium on soon after Acosta accused him of “National Parks revisionism” in his logic on the proposed new policy. “This is an amazing moment. That you would think only people from Great Britain and Australia would speak English is so insulting to millions of hardworking immigrants who do speak English from all over the world,”


----------



## Correll

Divine.Wind said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just searched this entire thread.  Show me one post of yours that isn't a troll post.  What a fucking loser you must be.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the troll who has repeatedly lied and falsely accused me of being a racist but has always failed to produce one single post proving it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you support Trump? He's a liar too you know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've trolled and lied.  Now you are deflecting.  Sorry, dude, but I've lost all respect for you because you are dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's more honest than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's accused me and others of being racists then ran providing evidence of that libel. Conversely, I've accused both of you for being racists and racially divisive then produced quotes of your posts where you either denigrate people for being white, broad brush people for being white or otherwise attacked being simply because of the color their skin and not the content of their character. That, sir, is racist.  Something I am not.
> 
> If you think lying and personal attacks will achieve the goals you seek, you are wrong, sir.  Very wrong. It will only achieve the opposite such as my lack of respect for dishonest people like sealybobo .
Click to expand...


Good post, except that history shows that such tactics DO WORK, and if demographic shift continues, will, within our lifetimes grant them unchecked power.


----------



## Correll

Divine.Wind said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are people hiring the immigrants. They have a choice. They choose the immigrant. The immigrant doesn't come here demanding a job. They apply like everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> If the immigrant weren't here that job would have went to an American. My dad worked with lots of blacks from Detroit and all their friends wanted them to get them jobs at Ford.
> 
> I agree the white hiring manager could have hired a black but didn't because they had a white hard working immigrant who would show up early, stay late, work overtime. We have to eliminate the competition so blacks can prove they are hard working too if given the chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The major problem with what you are saying is that blacks have done all these things and then some. You're talking stupid again sealybobo. Nobody black is going to turn down time and a half for overtime or for going past 40 hours. It's more money in our pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I'm sorry but I'm not just making fun of black Americans. I'm pro union but the lazy American union workers drove the Lincoln ford plant in my town to Mexico. My dad complained for years about the waste, laziness, incompetent coworkers. They were not good employees. Those stupid blue collar workers took their great jobs for granted. Greedy. And they were black and white.
> 
> One black guy my dad worked with lost his job trying to steal a car off the lot. Lost a great job with a pension.
> 
> And I agree Trump ain't bringing their jobs back.
> 
> Did you hear Trump's advice to poor people is move? Didn't I say that too? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to blame the little guys. They might be somewhat at fault.
> 
> 
> I believe the real culprit is bad trade policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed it's easy to blame the little guys.  There is plenty of blame to go around.  Trump oversimplifying the situation by stealing a line from Sam Kinison doesn't help either.
> 
> It's a multifaceted situation and I strongly doubt any of us have all the answers.   What I do know that it is in our nation's best interests to maximize the potential of our fellow citizens thus producing more productive taxpayers, innovators and soldiers.  It's better to have someone producing taxes by earning $30,000 a year than having to pay $30,000 to put them in prison.   The Democrat's "war on poverty" has successes but far too many failures over the last half century.  Treating Americans like children only results in too many American adults acting like children.  This one of the main problems in creating a culture that is dependent upon the largess of government.
> 
> All that said, Liberals and Conservatives are, in many ways, like a Mother and Father.  They both provide vital elements to the success of raising children to become fully independent, strong and intelligent adults.  If one or the other is too dominant, there will be problems. For the past few decades, our nation's government has been like a dysfunctional family.  Some want a divorce (secession), others just keep putting down the other side resulting in further dysfunction.  There's a reason why most Americans believe our nation is on the wrong track and this dysfunction, IMO, is the main reason.
Click to expand...



The problem is simple. Both parties have not bothered protecting or pursuing the interests of Middle America for generations.


Trump was right on the money on issues of Trade and Immigration.


Deport the illegals. Curtain legal immigration. Let the supply of labor decrease giving power and money back to the American worker.


----------



## Divine Wind

Correll said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the troll who has repeatedly lied and falsely accused me of being a racist but has always failed to produce one single post proving it.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support Trump? He's a liar too you know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've trolled and lied.  Now you are deflecting.  Sorry, dude, but I've lost all respect for you because you are dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's more honest than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's accused me and others of being racists then ran providing evidence of that libel. Conversely, I've accused both of you for being racists and racially divisive then produced quotes of your posts where you either denigrate people for being white, broad brush people for being white or otherwise attacked being simply because of the color their skin and not the content of their character. That, sir, is racist.  Something I am not.
> 
> If you think lying and personal attacks will achieve the goals you seek, you are wrong, sir.  Very wrong. It will only achieve the opposite such as my lack of respect for dishonest people like sealybobo .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good post, except that history shows that such tactics DO WORK, and if demographic shift continues, will, within our lifetimes grant them unchecked power.
Click to expand...

It only works for the dumb half of the voting population....which is a good reason to require an IQ test to vote.


----------



## Correll

Divine.Wind said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The major problem with what you are saying is that blacks have done all these things and then some. You're talking stupid again sealybobo. Nobody black is going to turn down time and a half for overtime or for going past 40 hours. It's more money in our pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the point. And no, no one white or black wanted the overtime. That's why my miser dad always got it. He even worked holidays. And if you didn't take vacation they gave you the money so the cheap ass never took a day off.
> 
> Anyways, that wasn't the point. The point is blacks and blue collar whites would definitely benefit if we didn't keep flooding the market with immigrants.
> 
> Our immigration policy was written by corporations. We take in enough every year that it keeps wages low. Flood the market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was then and at that one factory. My father worked overtime and weekends. He worked at a postal facility. I know of other blacks who worked the factories and did work overtime as much as they could. But any way immigrants aren't taking all that many jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They must be. How many immigrants do we take in every year? They must work somewhere.
> 
> And it's not just hurting blacks. There's a small blue collar town in Minnesota where they put a bunch of refugees. If the Americans don't have jobs why did they put refugees there? So you can imagine the tensions are high
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in the Rust Belt. It hurts scores of millions of whites.
> 
> That is why the Rust Belt flipped. Trump was the only one willing to speak out for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not that he's doing much for them, but I agree; between the two deplorables up for the vote, the less deplorable one won the election.
> 
> Trump, as a populist, did appeal more greatly to blue collar Americans than Ms. Hillary "I'll keep doing things the same" Clinton.  The Democrats, over the past two decades, have moved away from supporting blue collar Americans and moved closer to special interest elitists while using race politics to garner more votes among the poor by offering them money.
> 
> After the 2012 debacle and the "Republican Autopsy", the RNC had the opportunity to recruit a "huuuuge" voting block of very conservative, traditional, family oriented and religious Americans, but didn't do it because most Hispanics skin color didn't pass the white paper test.  Heck, even GW knew the Hispanic vote was a very important voting block, one that would continue to increase and one that, in many, many ways, was anti-"Liberal".
Click to expand...



Trump played hard ball with his opponents. That hardly deserves the term "Deplorable".

Hillary smeared half the nation and told the other half to hate them. She was vile.

What is your point about Hispanics?


----------



## LOIE

Delores Paulk said:


> I just posted a response to someone saying that Blacks are full of hate. I would like to expand on that post.  I believe there is a big difference between anger and hate.
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> Lots of black people are angry, and with good reason.  But how free have they been to express that anger?  How much have they held back and for how long?  When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> I think that eventually many people stopped expressing themselves and held it in because they always got the same answer.  They were told how to think, how to feel and how to respond to something that was done to their ancestors.  And all the while they watch other groups hold annual prayer vigils in order to “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> While some folks think we should forget the past, others, like me, believe we should apologize for it.  The Southern Baptist Convention passed a resolution apologizing for supporting racism for much of its history.  It reads in part, “We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms, as deplorable sin; and that we lament and repudiate historic acts of evil such as slavery *from which we continue to reap a bitter harvest.”*
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.


Hello everyone. I am so grateful for the many views and responses to my original post. I've actually been very sick with an upper respiratory infection since the day after I posted it, so this is the first I've been back to the board. Conversation is good!


----------



## Divine Wind

Correll said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the immigrant weren't here that job would have went to an American. My dad worked with lots of blacks from Detroit and all their friends wanted them to get them jobs at Ford.
> 
> I agree the white hiring manager could have hired a black but didn't because they had a white hard working immigrant who would show up early, stay late, work overtime. We have to eliminate the competition so blacks can prove they are hard working too if given the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The major problem with what you are saying is that blacks have done all these things and then some. You're talking stupid again sealybobo. Nobody black is going to turn down time and a half for overtime or for going past 40 hours. It's more money in our pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I'm sorry but I'm not just making fun of black Americans. I'm pro union but the lazy American union workers drove the Lincoln ford plant in my town to Mexico. My dad complained for years about the waste, laziness, incompetent coworkers. They were not good employees. Those stupid blue collar workers took their great jobs for granted. Greedy. And they were black and white.
> 
> One black guy my dad worked with lost his job trying to steal a car off the lot. Lost a great job with a pension.
> 
> And I agree Trump ain't bringing their jobs back.
> 
> Did you hear Trump's advice to poor people is move? Didn't I say that too? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to blame the little guys. They might be somewhat at fault.
> 
> 
> I believe the real culprit is bad trade policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed it's easy to blame the little guys.  There is plenty of blame to go around.  Trump oversimplifying the situation by stealing a line from Sam Kinison doesn't help either.
> 
> It's a multifaceted situation and I strongly doubt any of us have all the answers.   What I do know that it is in our nation's best interests to maximize the potential of our fellow citizens thus producing more productive taxpayers, innovators and soldiers.  It's better to have someone producing taxes by earning $30,000 a year than having to pay $30,000 to put them in prison.   The Democrat's "war on poverty" has successes but far too many failures over the last half century.  Treating Americans like children only results in too many American adults acting like children.  This one of the main problems in creating a culture that is dependent upon the largess of government.
> 
> All that said, Liberals and Conservatives are, in many ways, like a Mother and Father.  They both provide vital elements to the success of raising children to become fully independent, strong and intelligent adults.  If one or the other is too dominant, there will be problems. For the past few decades, our nation's government has been like a dysfunctional family.  Some want a divorce (secession), others just keep putting down the other side resulting in further dysfunction.  There's a reason why most Americans believe our nation is on the wrong track and this dysfunction, IMO, is the main reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is simple. Both parties have not bothered protecting or pursuing the interests of Middle America for generations.
> 
> 
> Trump was right on the money on issues of Trade and Immigration.
> 
> 
> Deport the illegals. Curtain legal immigration. Let the supply of labor decrease giving power and money back to the American worker.
Click to expand...

While I agree that both parties have failed to protect the Middle Class, this plan to curtail immigration will, IMHO, likely backfire and result in most agricultural jobs going to Mexico and developing countries.  Of course, with the further distances involved, costs will go up to cover transportation.


----------



## Correll

Divine.Wind said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support Trump? He's a liar too you know
> 
> 
> 
> You've trolled and lied.  Now you are deflecting.  Sorry, dude, but I've lost all respect for you because you are dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's more honest than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's accused me and others of being racists then ran providing evidence of that libel. Conversely, I've accused both of you for being racists and racially divisive then produced quotes of your posts where you either denigrate people for being white, broad brush people for being white or otherwise attacked being simply because of the color their skin and not the content of their character. That, sir, is racist.  Something I am not.
> 
> If you think lying and personal attacks will achieve the goals you seek, you are wrong, sir.  Very wrong. It will only achieve the opposite such as my lack of respect for dishonest people like sealybobo .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good post, except that history shows that such tactics DO WORK, and if demographic shift continues, will, within our lifetimes grant them unchecked power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It only works for the dumb half of the voting population....which is a good reason to require an IQ test to vote.
Click to expand...


YOu are kidding yourself if you think that high iq protects you from propaganda.

There are plenty of smart people on this site who have completely bought into this horror show, for reasons, I do not understand.

Rightwinger is one.


----------



## LOIE

Correll said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the immigrant weren't here that job would have went to an American. My dad worked with lots of blacks from Detroit and all their friends wanted them to get them jobs at Ford.
> 
> I agree the white hiring manager could have hired a black but didn't because they had a white hard working immigrant who would show up early, stay late, work overtime. We have to eliminate the competition so blacks can prove they are hard working too if given the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The major problem with what you are saying is that blacks have done all these things and then some. You're talking stupid again sealybobo. Nobody black is going to turn down time and a half for overtime or for going past 40 hours. It's more money in our pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I'm sorry but I'm not just making fun of black Americans. I'm pro union but the lazy American union workers drove the Lincoln ford plant in my town to Mexico. My dad complained for years about the waste, laziness, incompetent coworkers. They were not good employees. Those stupid blue collar workers took their great jobs for granted. Greedy. And they were black and white.
> 
> One black guy my dad worked with lost his job trying to steal a car off the lot. Lost a great job with a pension.
> 
> And I agree Trump ain't bringing their jobs back.
> 
> Did you hear Trump's advice to poor people is move? Didn't I say that too? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to blame the little guys. They might be somewhat at fault.
> 
> 
> I believe the real culprit is bad trade policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed it's easy to blame the little guys.  There is plenty of blame to go around.  Trump oversimplifying the situation by stealing a line from Sam Kinison doesn't help either.
> 
> It's a multifaceted situation and I strongly doubt any of us have all the answers.   What I do know that it is in our nation's best interests to maximize the potential of our fellow citizens thus producing more productive taxpayers, innovators and soldiers.  It's better to have someone producing taxes by earning $30,000 a year than having to pay $30,000 to put them in prison.   The Democrat's "war on poverty" has successes but far too many failures over the last half century.  Treating Americans like children only results in too many American adults acting like children.  This one of the main problems in creating a culture that is dependent upon the largess of government.
> 
> All that said, Liberals and Conservatives are, in many ways, like a Mother and Father.  They both provide vital elements to the success of raising children to become fully independent, strong and intelligent adults.  If one or the other is too dominant, there will be problems. For the past few decades, our nation's government has been like a dysfunctional family.  Some want a divorce (secession), others just keep putting down the other side resulting in further dysfunction.  There's a reason why most Americans believe our nation is on the wrong track and this dysfunction, IMO, is the main reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is simple. Both parties have not bothered protecting or pursuing the interests of Middle America for generations.
> 
> 
> Trump was right on the money on issues of Trade and Immigration.
> 
> 
> Deport the illegals. Curtain legal immigration. Let the supply of labor decrease giving power and money back to the American worker.
Click to expand...

Interesting. I've just read something that said the big problem is the failure of government to prosecute the companies that hire illegal immigrants, making it more attractive for them to come here when work is scarce in their country.


----------



## Divine Wind

Correll said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the point. And no, no one white or black wanted the overtime. That's why my miser dad always got it. He even worked holidays. And if you didn't take vacation they gave you the money so the cheap ass never took a day off.
> 
> Anyways, that wasn't the point. The point is blacks and blue collar whites would definitely benefit if we didn't keep flooding the market with immigrants.
> 
> Our immigration policy was written by corporations. We take in enough every year that it keeps wages low. Flood the market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was then and at that one factory. My father worked overtime and weekends. He worked at a postal facility. I know of other blacks who worked the factories and did work overtime as much as they could. But any way immigrants aren't taking all that many jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They must be. How many immigrants do we take in every year? They must work somewhere.
> 
> And it's not just hurting blacks. There's a small blue collar town in Minnesota where they put a bunch of refugees. If the Americans don't have jobs why did they put refugees there? So you can imagine the tensions are high
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in the Rust Belt. It hurts scores of millions of whites.
> 
> That is why the Rust Belt flipped. Trump was the only one willing to speak out for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not that he's doing much for them, but I agree; between the two deplorables up for the vote, the less deplorable one won the election.
> 
> Trump, as a populist, did appeal more greatly to blue collar Americans than Ms. Hillary "I'll keep doing things the same" Clinton.  The Democrats, over the past two decades, have moved away from supporting blue collar Americans and moved closer to special interest elitists while using race politics to garner more votes among the poor by offering them money.
> 
> After the 2012 debacle and the "Republican Autopsy", the RNC had the opportunity to recruit a "huuuuge" voting block of very conservative, traditional, family oriented and religious Americans, but didn't do it because most Hispanics skin color didn't pass the white paper test.  Heck, even GW knew the Hispanic vote was a very important voting block, one that would continue to increase and one that, in many, many ways, was anti-"Liberal".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump played hard ball with his opponents. That hardly deserves the term "Deplorable".
> 
> Hillary smeared half the nation and told the other half to hate them. She was vile.
> 
> What is your point about Hispanics?
Click to expand...

You don't recall the shit-slinging fest after the Republican Autopsy? https://prod-static-ngop-pbl.s3.amazonaws.com/docs/RNC_Growth_Opportunity_Book_2013.pdf

The Autopsy of the Autopsy
... _Tactically, the autopsy also said Republicans needed to revamp their data strategies, perfect micro-targeting and raise lots and lots of money. It suggested “symposiums, lectures and forums” to exchange ideas with minority communities” and “a message that is non-inflammatory and inclusive to all.”  

The obvious problem with the 2012 autopsy is that Republican voters in the real world didn't want any part of it. Instead of ideas, they wanted passion. Instead of immigration, they wanted a wall. Instead of a “non-inflammatory” message, they chose a man who channeled their rage. That he tweeted a picture of himself eating a taco bowl on Cinqo de Mayo was just the gravy on the pork chop_....  


3 years ago, Republicans released an 'autopsy report' — but Donald Trump already shattered it
_He continued:
_
_And frankly, it is an issue Donald Trump's going to have to face in a fascinating way. Because if much of the evidence is true that he's bringing in new voters and the Republican turnout is up, the question is can he change the math? But I'm very worried that Trump is going to do dismally with African-Americans and with Hispanics._​_
One recommendation of the report in particular dogs Republicans with a devastating contrast between what the party desired to become and the reality in 2016.

It appeared on the eighth page of the report. The Republican Party, it said, "must embrace and champion comprehensive-immigration reform." This came off an election in which the party's nominee had, in the primary, advocated the practice of "self-deportation," which followed Romney until Election Day. He lost the Hispanic vote, 73% to 27%, according to exit polls.

The report warned that if the party did not back immigration reform, its appeal to minority groups would continue to shrink, particularly among Hispanic voters.
_


----------



## Correll

Divine.Wind said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The major problem with what you are saying is that blacks have done all these things and then some. You're talking stupid again sealybobo. Nobody black is going to turn down time and a half for overtime or for going past 40 hours. It's more money in our pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sorry but I'm not just making fun of black Americans. I'm pro union but the lazy American union workers drove the Lincoln ford plant in my town to Mexico. My dad complained for years about the waste, laziness, incompetent coworkers. They were not good employees. Those stupid blue collar workers took their great jobs for granted. Greedy. And they were black and white.
> 
> One black guy my dad worked with lost his job trying to steal a car off the lot. Lost a great job with a pension.
> 
> And I agree Trump ain't bringing their jobs back.
> 
> Did you hear Trump's advice to poor people is move? Didn't I say that too? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to blame the little guys. They might be somewhat at fault.
> 
> 
> I believe the real culprit is bad trade policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed it's easy to blame the little guys.  There is plenty of blame to go around.  Trump oversimplifying the situation by stealing a line from Sam Kinison doesn't help either.
> 
> It's a multifaceted situation and I strongly doubt any of us have all the answers.   What I do know that it is in our nation's best interests to maximize the potential of our fellow citizens thus producing more productive taxpayers, innovators and soldiers.  It's better to have someone producing taxes by earning $30,000 a year than having to pay $30,000 to put them in prison.   The Democrat's "war on poverty" has successes but far too many failures over the last half century.  Treating Americans like children only results in too many American adults acting like children.  This one of the main problems in creating a culture that is dependent upon the largess of government.
> 
> All that said, Liberals and Conservatives are, in many ways, like a Mother and Father.  They both provide vital elements to the success of raising children to become fully independent, strong and intelligent adults.  If one or the other is too dominant, there will be problems. For the past few decades, our nation's government has been like a dysfunctional family.  Some want a divorce (secession), others just keep putting down the other side resulting in further dysfunction.  There's a reason why most Americans believe our nation is on the wrong track and this dysfunction, IMO, is the main reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is simple. Both parties have not bothered protecting or pursuing the interests of Middle America for generations.
> 
> 
> Trump was right on the money on issues of Trade and Immigration.
> 
> 
> Deport the illegals. Curtain legal immigration. Let the supply of labor decrease giving power and money back to the American worker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I agree that both parties have failed to protect the Middle Class, this plan to curtail immigration will, IMHO, likely backfire and result in most agricultural jobs going to Mexico and developing countries.  Of course, with the further distances involved, costs will go up to cover transportation.
Click to expand...



Most agricultural jobs?

You aren't falling for that line of bull that illegals are mostly migrant farm workers are you?

That hasn't been true in generations, if ever.

Deport them ALL.

Curtain Legal immigration.


----------



## Divine Wind

Correll said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've trolled and lied.  Now you are deflecting.  Sorry, dude, but I've lost all respect for you because you are dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's more honest than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's accused me and others of being racists then ran providing evidence of that libel. Conversely, I've accused both of you for being racists and racially divisive then produced quotes of your posts where you either denigrate people for being white, broad brush people for being white or otherwise attacked being simply because of the color their skin and not the content of their character. That, sir, is racist.  Something I am not.
> 
> If you think lying and personal attacks will achieve the goals you seek, you are wrong, sir.  Very wrong. It will only achieve the opposite such as my lack of respect for dishonest people like sealybobo .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good post, except that history shows that such tactics DO WORK, and if demographic shift continues, will, within our lifetimes grant them unchecked power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It only works for the dumb half of the voting population....which is a good reason to require an IQ test to vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOu are kidding yourself if you think that high iq protects you from propaganda.
> 
> There are plenty of smart people on this site who have completely bought into this horror show, for reasons, I do not understand.
> 
> Rightwinger is one.
Click to expand...

Disagreed about stupid people and intelligent people being equally susceptible to propaganda.   It's usually the intelligent people manipulating the stupid people with propaganda.  Sure, some intelligent people can let themselves fall for it, but overall, they are in a much better position to see it for what it is.

5 habits of stupid people that smart people don’t have


----------



## Divine Wind

Correll said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sorry but I'm not just making fun of black Americans. I'm pro union but the lazy American union workers drove the Lincoln ford plant in my town to Mexico. My dad complained for years about the waste, laziness, incompetent coworkers. They were not good employees. Those stupid blue collar workers took their great jobs for granted. Greedy. And they were black and white.
> 
> One black guy my dad worked with lost his job trying to steal a car off the lot. Lost a great job with a pension.
> 
> And I agree Trump ain't bringing their jobs back.
> 
> Did you hear Trump's advice to poor people is move? Didn't I say that too? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to blame the little guys. They might be somewhat at fault.
> 
> 
> I believe the real culprit is bad trade policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed it's easy to blame the little guys.  There is plenty of blame to go around.  Trump oversimplifying the situation by stealing a line from Sam Kinison doesn't help either.
> 
> It's a multifaceted situation and I strongly doubt any of us have all the answers.   What I do know that it is in our nation's best interests to maximize the potential of our fellow citizens thus producing more productive taxpayers, innovators and soldiers.  It's better to have someone producing taxes by earning $30,000 a year than having to pay $30,000 to put them in prison.   The Democrat's "war on poverty" has successes but far too many failures over the last half century.  Treating Americans like children only results in too many American adults acting like children.  This one of the main problems in creating a culture that is dependent upon the largess of government.
> 
> All that said, Liberals and Conservatives are, in many ways, like a Mother and Father.  They both provide vital elements to the success of raising children to become fully independent, strong and intelligent adults.  If one or the other is too dominant, there will be problems. For the past few decades, our nation's government has been like a dysfunctional family.  Some want a divorce (secession), others just keep putting down the other side resulting in further dysfunction.  There's a reason why most Americans believe our nation is on the wrong track and this dysfunction, IMO, is the main reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is simple. Both parties have not bothered protecting or pursuing the interests of Middle America for generations.
> 
> 
> Trump was right on the money on issues of Trade and Immigration.
> 
> 
> Deport the illegals. Curtain legal immigration. Let the supply of labor decrease giving power and money back to the American worker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While I agree that both parties have failed to protect the Middle Class, this plan to curtail immigration will, IMHO, likely backfire and result in most agricultural jobs going to Mexico and developing countries.  Of course, with the further distances involved, costs will go up to cover transportation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most agricultural jobs?
> 
> You aren't falling for that line of bull that illegals are mostly migrant farm workers are you?
> 
> That hasn't been true in generations, if ever.
> 
> Deport them ALL.
> 
> Curtain Legal immigration.
Click to expand...

No, I'm not, but I also know that many are.   No matter.  We'll all know by November 2018.


----------



## Correll

Delores Paulk said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The major problem with what you are saying is that blacks have done all these things and then some. You're talking stupid again sealybobo. Nobody black is going to turn down time and a half for overtime or for going past 40 hours. It's more money in our pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sorry but I'm not just making fun of black Americans. I'm pro union but the lazy American union workers drove the Lincoln ford plant in my town to Mexico. My dad complained for years about the waste, laziness, incompetent coworkers. They were not good employees. Those stupid blue collar workers took their great jobs for granted. Greedy. And they were black and white.
> 
> One black guy my dad worked with lost his job trying to steal a car off the lot. Lost a great job with a pension.
> 
> And I agree Trump ain't bringing their jobs back.
> 
> Did you hear Trump's advice to poor people is move? Didn't I say that too? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to blame the little guys. They might be somewhat at fault.
> 
> 
> I believe the real culprit is bad trade policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed it's easy to blame the little guys.  There is plenty of blame to go around.  Trump oversimplifying the situation by stealing a line from Sam Kinison doesn't help either.
> 
> It's a multifaceted situation and I strongly doubt any of us have all the answers.   What I do know that it is in our nation's best interests to maximize the potential of our fellow citizens thus producing more productive taxpayers, innovators and soldiers.  It's better to have someone producing taxes by earning $30,000 a year than having to pay $30,000 to put them in prison.   The Democrat's "war on poverty" has successes but far too many failures over the last half century.  Treating Americans like children only results in too many American adults acting like children.  This one of the main problems in creating a culture that is dependent upon the largess of government.
> 
> All that said, Liberals and Conservatives are, in many ways, like a Mother and Father.  They both provide vital elements to the success of raising children to become fully independent, strong and intelligent adults.  If one or the other is too dominant, there will be problems. For the past few decades, our nation's government has been like a dysfunctional family.  Some want a divorce (secession), others just keep putting down the other side resulting in further dysfunction.  There's a reason why most Americans believe our nation is on the wrong track and this dysfunction, IMO, is the main reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is simple. Both parties have not bothered protecting or pursuing the interests of Middle America for generations.
> 
> 
> Trump was right on the money on issues of Trade and Immigration.
> 
> 
> Deport the illegals. Curtain legal immigration. Let the supply of labor decrease giving power and money back to the American worker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting. I've just read something that said the big problem is the failure of government to prosecute the companies that hire illegal immigrants, making it more attractive for them to come here when work is scarce in their country.
Click to expand...



The time for discussing with part of the issue is the "big problem" is past.  For decades such quibbling has been used as a SUBSTITUTE for action.

DO IT ALL, DO IT RIGHT NOW.

DEPORT THEM ALL.

BUILD THE WALL.

FUCK THE EMPLOYERS.

IGNORE NAY SAYERS.


----------



## Correll

Divine.Wind said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was then and at that one factory. My father worked overtime and weekends. He worked at a postal facility. I know of other blacks who worked the factories and did work overtime as much as they could. But any way immigrants aren't taking all that many jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> They must be. How many immigrants do we take in every year? They must work somewhere.
> 
> And it's not just hurting blacks. There's a small blue collar town in Minnesota where they put a bunch of refugees. If the Americans don't have jobs why did they put refugees there? So you can imagine the tensions are high
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in the Rust Belt. It hurts scores of millions of whites.
> 
> That is why the Rust Belt flipped. Trump was the only one willing to speak out for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not that he's doing much for them, but I agree; between the two deplorables up for the vote, the less deplorable one won the election.
> 
> Trump, as a populist, did appeal more greatly to blue collar Americans than Ms. Hillary "I'll keep doing things the same" Clinton.  The Democrats, over the past two decades, have moved away from supporting blue collar Americans and moved closer to special interest elitists while using race politics to garner more votes among the poor by offering them money.
> 
> After the 2012 debacle and the "Republican Autopsy", the RNC had the opportunity to recruit a "huuuuge" voting block of very conservative, traditional, family oriented and religious Americans, but didn't do it because most Hispanics skin color didn't pass the white paper test.  Heck, even GW knew the Hispanic vote was a very important voting block, one that would continue to increase and one that, in many, many ways, was anti-"Liberal".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump played hard ball with his opponents. That hardly deserves the term "Deplorable".
> 
> Hillary smeared half the nation and told the other half to hate them. She was vile.
> 
> What is your point about Hispanics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't recall the shit-slinging fest after the Republican Autopsy? https://prod-static-ngop-pbl.s3.amazonaws.com/docs/RNC_Growth_Opportunity_Book_2013.pdf
> 
> The Autopsy of the Autopsy
> ... _Tactically, the autopsy also said Republicans needed to revamp their data strategies, perfect micro-targeting and raise lots and lots of money. It suggested “symposiums, lectures and forums” to exchange ideas with minority communities” and “a message that is non-inflammatory and inclusive to all.”
> 
> The obvious problem with the 2012 autopsy is that Republican voters in the real world didn't want any part of it. Instead of ideas, they wanted passion. Instead of immigration, they wanted a wall. Instead of a “non-inflammatory” message, they chose a man who channeled their rage. That he tweeted a picture of himself eating a taco bowl on Cinqo de Mayo was just the gravy on the pork chop_....
> 
> 
> 3 years ago, Republicans released an 'autopsy report' — but Donald Trump already shattered it
> _He continued:
> _
> _And frankly, it is an issue Donald Trump's going to have to face in a fascinating way. Because if much of the evidence is true that he's bringing in new voters and the Republican turnout is up, the question is can he change the math? But I'm very worried that Trump is going to do dismally with African-Americans and with Hispanics._​_
> One recommendation of the report in particular dogs Republicans with a devastating contrast between what the party desired to become and the reality in 2016.
> 
> It appeared on the eighth page of the report. The Republican Party, it said, "must embrace and champion comprehensive-immigration reform." This came off an election in which the party's nominee had, in the primary, advocated the practice of "self-deportation," which followed Romney until Election Day. He lost the Hispanic vote, 73% to 27%, according to exit polls.
> 
> The report warned that if the party did not back immigration reform, its appeal to minority groups would continue to shrink, particularly among Hispanic voters._
Click to expand...



Oh, yes, I recall that. 


1. It was based on the flawed premise that there were no more white votes to be gained. Partially true if you insist on the COnventional Wisdom that A. there are no white interests, and B. that it is racist to even discuss white interest and c that nothing can be done for white people. All which are lies.

2. A political culture based on, at best, malign neglect of it's largest single ethnic group, is a fucked up culture. 

3. GW played by that plan. He managed to lose the Hispanic vote by LESS. 

Losing by LESS in not a winning strategy.

4.  As long as the current liberal lock on the culture, ie POlitical Correctness, remains unchallenged, the GOP will always be doomed.


5. Immigration reform is bullshit. It is code of open borders and republicans HAVE backed that in the past and still lose hispanic votes.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the troll who has repeatedly lied and falsely accused me of being a racist but has always failed to produce one single post proving it.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support Trump? He's a liar too you know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've trolled and lied.  Now you are deflecting.  Sorry, dude, but I've lost all respect for you because you are dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's more honest than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's accused me and others of being racists then ran providing evidence of that libel. Conversely, I've accused both of you for being racists and racially divisive then produced quotes of your posts where you either denigrate people for being white, broad brush people for being white or otherwise attacked being simply because of the color their skin and not the content of their character. That, sir, is racist.  Something I am not.
> 
> If you think lying and personal attacks will achieve the goals you seek, you are wrong, sir.  Very wrong. It will only achieve the opposite such as my lack of respect for dishonest people like sealybobo .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good post, except that history shows that such tactics DO WORK, and if demographic shift continues, will, within our lifetimes grant them unchecked power.
Click to expand...

Not with all the gerrymandering. They have the poor communities sectioned off


----------



## sealybobo

Delores Paulk said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The major problem with what you are saying is that blacks have done all these things and then some. You're talking stupid again sealybobo. Nobody black is going to turn down time and a half for overtime or for going past 40 hours. It's more money in our pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm sorry but I'm not just making fun of black Americans. I'm pro union but the lazy American union workers drove the Lincoln ford plant in my town to Mexico. My dad complained for years about the waste, laziness, incompetent coworkers. They were not good employees. Those stupid blue collar workers took their great jobs for granted. Greedy. And they were black and white.
> 
> One black guy my dad worked with lost his job trying to steal a car off the lot. Lost a great job with a pension.
> 
> And I agree Trump ain't bringing their jobs back.
> 
> Did you hear Trump's advice to poor people is move? Didn't I say that too? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's easy to blame the little guys. They might be somewhat at fault.
> 
> 
> I believe the real culprit is bad trade policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed it's easy to blame the little guys.  There is plenty of blame to go around.  Trump oversimplifying the situation by stealing a line from Sam Kinison doesn't help either.
> 
> It's a multifaceted situation and I strongly doubt any of us have all the answers.   What I do know that it is in our nation's best interests to maximize the potential of our fellow citizens thus producing more productive taxpayers, innovators and soldiers.  It's better to have someone producing taxes by earning $30,000 a year than having to pay $30,000 to put them in prison.   The Democrat's "war on poverty" has successes but far too many failures over the last half century.  Treating Americans like children only results in too many American adults acting like children.  This one of the main problems in creating a culture that is dependent upon the largess of government.
> 
> All that said, Liberals and Conservatives are, in many ways, like a Mother and Father.  They both provide vital elements to the success of raising children to become fully independent, strong and intelligent adults.  If one or the other is too dominant, there will be problems. For the past few decades, our nation's government has been like a dysfunctional family.  Some want a divorce (secession), others just keep putting down the other side resulting in further dysfunction.  There's a reason why most Americans believe our nation is on the wrong track and this dysfunction, IMO, is the main reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is simple. Both parties have not bothered protecting or pursuing the interests of Middle America for generations.
> 
> 
> Trump was right on the money on issues of Trade and Immigration.
> 
> 
> Deport the illegals. Curtain legal immigration. Let the supply of labor decrease giving power and money back to the American worker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting. I've just read something that said the big problem is the failure of government to prosecute the companies that hire illegal immigrants, making it more attractive for them to come here when work is scarce in their country.
Click to expand...

I've been saying that for years. So has Thom Hartman. Back before Clinton signed NAFTA Democrats were the union party. Clinton should have vetoed NAFTA. I said back then he let us down. 

I know Republican h w bush invented NAFTA and every Republican voted for it but he owned it when he signed it.

Interesting he put worker and environmental protection in no doubt bush and Chaney removed them with Tom delay and Dennis hastert help


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They must be. How many immigrants do we take in every year? They must work somewhere.
> 
> And it's not just hurting blacks. There's a small blue collar town in Minnesota where they put a bunch of refugees. If the Americans don't have jobs why did they put refugees there? So you can imagine the tensions are high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in the Rust Belt. It hurts scores of millions of whites.
> 
> That is why the Rust Belt flipped. Trump was the only one willing to speak out for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not that he's doing much for them, but I agree; between the two deplorables up for the vote, the less deplorable one won the election.
> 
> Trump, as a populist, did appeal more greatly to blue collar Americans than Ms. Hillary "I'll keep doing things the same" Clinton.  The Democrats, over the past two decades, have moved away from supporting blue collar Americans and moved closer to special interest elitists while using race politics to garner more votes among the poor by offering them money.
> 
> After the 2012 debacle and the "Republican Autopsy", the RNC had the opportunity to recruit a "huuuuge" voting block of very conservative, traditional, family oriented and religious Americans, but didn't do it because most Hispanics skin color didn't pass the white paper test.  Heck, even GW knew the Hispanic vote was a very important voting block, one that would continue to increase and one that, in many, many ways, was anti-"Liberal".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump played hard ball with his opponents. That hardly deserves the term "Deplorable".
> 
> Hillary smeared half the nation and told the other half to hate them. She was vile.
> 
> What is your point about Hispanics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't recall the shit-slinging fest after the Republican Autopsy? https://prod-static-ngop-pbl.s3.amazonaws.com/docs/RNC_Growth_Opportunity_Book_2013.pdf
> 
> The Autopsy of the Autopsy
> ... _Tactically, the autopsy also said Republicans needed to revamp their data strategies, perfect micro-targeting and raise lots and lots of money. It suggested “symposiums, lectures and forums” to exchange ideas with minority communities” and “a message that is non-inflammatory and inclusive to all.”
> 
> The obvious problem with the 2012 autopsy is that Republican voters in the real world didn't want any part of it. Instead of ideas, they wanted passion. Instead of immigration, they wanted a wall. Instead of a “non-inflammatory” message, they chose a man who channeled their rage. That he tweeted a picture of himself eating a taco bowl on Cinqo de Mayo was just the gravy on the pork chop_....
> 
> 
> 3 years ago, Republicans released an 'autopsy report' — but Donald Trump already shattered it
> _He continued:
> _
> _And frankly, it is an issue Donald Trump's going to have to face in a fascinating way. Because if much of the evidence is true that he's bringing in new voters and the Republican turnout is up, the question is can he change the math? But I'm very worried that Trump is going to do dismally with African-Americans and with Hispanics._​_
> One recommendation of the report in particular dogs Republicans with a devastating contrast between what the party desired to become and the reality in 2016.
> 
> It appeared on the eighth page of the report. The Republican Party, it said, "must embrace and champion comprehensive-immigration reform." This came off an election in which the party's nominee had, in the primary, advocated the practice of "self-deportation," which followed Romney until Election Day. He lost the Hispanic vote, 73% to 27%, according to exit polls.
> 
> The report warned that if the party did not back immigration reform, its appeal to minority groups would continue to shrink, particularly among Hispanic voters._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yes, I recall that.
> 
> 
> 1. It was based on the flawed premise that there were no more white votes to be gained. Partially true if you insist on the COnventional Wisdom that A. there are no white interests, and B. that it is racist to even discuss white interest and c that nothing can be done for white people. All which are lies.
> 
> 2. A political culture based on, at best, malign neglect of it's largest single ethnic group, is a fucked up culture.
> 
> 3. GW played by that plan. He managed to lose the Hispanic vote by LESS.
> 
> Losing by LESS in not a winning strategy.
> 
> 4.  As long as the current liberal lock on the culture, ie POlitical Correctness, remains unchallenged, the GOP will always be doomed.
> 
> 
> 5. Immigration reform is bullshit. It is code of open borders and republicans HAVE backed that in the past and still lose hispanic votes.
Click to expand...

If you want this to remain a "white" society, and I think you mean holsome safe prosperous hard working rewards success type of country I think we need to cut immigration until wages go up again so that people are saving and spending again. I mean the average guy can support his family working at Walmart. Otherwise no one will work at Walmart.

Republicans think the free market should be free to get our government to pass policies that screw the people. The government represents the people not the corporations.

You Republicans now see the government does have a lot to do with the free market. You're finally admitting the government is the ultimate referee judge jury and executioner. If they flood the market with cheap labor they screw us all. Supply and demand.


----------



## Divine Wind

Correll said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They must be. How many immigrants do we take in every year? They must work somewhere.
> 
> And it's not just hurting blacks. There's a small blue collar town in Minnesota where they put a bunch of refugees. If the Americans don't have jobs why did they put refugees there? So you can imagine the tensions are high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in the Rust Belt. It hurts scores of millions of whites.
> 
> That is why the Rust Belt flipped. Trump was the only one willing to speak out for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not that he's doing much for them, but I agree; between the two deplorables up for the vote, the less deplorable one won the election.
> 
> Trump, as a populist, did appeal more greatly to blue collar Americans than Ms. Hillary "I'll keep doing things the same" Clinton.  The Democrats, over the past two decades, have moved away from supporting blue collar Americans and moved closer to special interest elitists while using race politics to garner more votes among the poor by offering them money.
> 
> After the 2012 debacle and the "Republican Autopsy", the RNC had the opportunity to recruit a "huuuuge" voting block of very conservative, traditional, family oriented and religious Americans, but didn't do it because most Hispanics skin color didn't pass the white paper test.  Heck, even GW knew the Hispanic vote was a very important voting block, one that would continue to increase and one that, in many, many ways, was anti-"Liberal".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump played hard ball with his opponents. That hardly deserves the term "Deplorable".
> 
> Hillary smeared half the nation and told the other half to hate them. She was vile.
> 
> What is your point about Hispanics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't recall the shit-slinging fest after the Republican Autopsy? https://prod-static-ngop-pbl.s3.amazonaws.com/docs/RNC_Growth_Opportunity_Book_2013.pdf
> 
> The Autopsy of the Autopsy
> ... _Tactically, the autopsy also said Republicans needed to revamp their data strategies, perfect micro-targeting and raise lots and lots of money. It suggested “symposiums, lectures and forums” to exchange ideas with minority communities” and “a message that is non-inflammatory and inclusive to all.”
> 
> The obvious problem with the 2012 autopsy is that Republican voters in the real world didn't want any part of it. Instead of ideas, they wanted passion. Instead of immigration, they wanted a wall. Instead of a “non-inflammatory” message, they chose a man who channeled their rage. That he tweeted a picture of himself eating a taco bowl on Cinqo de Mayo was just the gravy on the pork chop_....
> 
> 
> 3 years ago, Republicans released an 'autopsy report' — but Donald Trump already shattered it
> _He continued:
> _
> _And frankly, it is an issue Donald Trump's going to have to face in a fascinating way. Because if much of the evidence is true that he's bringing in new voters and the Republican turnout is up, the question is can he change the math? But I'm very worried that Trump is going to do dismally with African-Americans and with Hispanics._​_
> One recommendation of the report in particular dogs Republicans with a devastating contrast between what the party desired to become and the reality in 2016.
> 
> It appeared on the eighth page of the report. The Republican Party, it said, "must embrace and champion comprehensive-immigration reform." This came off an election in which the party's nominee had, in the primary, advocated the practice of "self-deportation," which followed Romney until Election Day. He lost the Hispanic vote, 73% to 27%, according to exit polls.
> 
> The report warned that if the party did not back immigration reform, its appeal to minority groups would continue to shrink, particularly among Hispanic voters._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yes, I recall that.
> 
> 
> 1. It was based on the flawed premise that there were no more white votes to be gained. Partially true if you insist on the COnventional Wisdom that A. there are no white interests, and B. that it is racist to even discuss white interest and c that nothing can be done for white people. All which are lies.
> 
> 2. A political culture based on, at best, malign neglect of it's largest single ethnic group, is a fucked up culture.
> 
> 3. GW played by that plan. He managed to lose the Hispanic vote by LESS.
> 
> Losing by LESS in not a winning strategy.
> 
> 4.  As long as the current liberal lock on the culture, ie POlitical Correctness, remains unchallenged, the GOP will always be doomed.
> 
> 
> 5. Immigration reform is bullshit. It is code of open borders and republicans HAVE backed that in the past and still lose hispanic votes.
Click to expand...

1) The flawed premise is people who think "white", "black" or any other subsection of people's interests supersede American interests. 

2) The malign neglect of any Americans is wrong, but I fail to see how that applies with the "Republican Autopsy".

3) GW recognized good Republicans when he saw them.  That doesn't mean he was neglecting other Republicans.  As a governor, he also recognized he represented all Texans, not just those who were white.

4) PC is being challenged all the time.  Notice the inroads on taking down institutionalized racism like Affirmative Action.

5)  Immigration reform is complex, but it's certainly not "open borders" even if idealistic Liberals want it that way.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in the Rust Belt. It hurts scores of millions of whites.
> 
> That is why the Rust Belt flipped. Trump was the only one willing to speak out for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that he's doing much for them, but I agree; between the two deplorables up for the vote, the less deplorable one won the election.
> 
> Trump, as a populist, did appeal more greatly to blue collar Americans than Ms. Hillary "I'll keep doing things the same" Clinton.  The Democrats, over the past two decades, have moved away from supporting blue collar Americans and moved closer to special interest elitists while using race politics to garner more votes among the poor by offering them money.
> 
> After the 2012 debacle and the "Republican Autopsy", the RNC had the opportunity to recruit a "huuuuge" voting block of very conservative, traditional, family oriented and religious Americans, but didn't do it because most Hispanics skin color didn't pass the white paper test.  Heck, even GW knew the Hispanic vote was a very important voting block, one that would continue to increase and one that, in many, many ways, was anti-"Liberal".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump played hard ball with his opponents. That hardly deserves the term "Deplorable".
> 
> Hillary smeared half the nation and told the other half to hate them. She was vile.
> 
> What is your point about Hispanics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't recall the shit-slinging fest after the Republican Autopsy? https://prod-static-ngop-pbl.s3.amazonaws.com/docs/RNC_Growth_Opportunity_Book_2013.pdf
> 
> The Autopsy of the Autopsy
> ... _Tactically, the autopsy also said Republicans needed to revamp their data strategies, perfect micro-targeting and raise lots and lots of money. It suggested “symposiums, lectures and forums” to exchange ideas with minority communities” and “a message that is non-inflammatory and inclusive to all.”
> 
> The obvious problem with the 2012 autopsy is that Republican voters in the real world didn't want any part of it. Instead of ideas, they wanted passion. Instead of immigration, they wanted a wall. Instead of a “non-inflammatory” message, they chose a man who channeled their rage. That he tweeted a picture of himself eating a taco bowl on Cinqo de Mayo was just the gravy on the pork chop_....
> 
> 
> 3 years ago, Republicans released an 'autopsy report' — but Donald Trump already shattered it
> _He continued:
> _
> _And frankly, it is an issue Donald Trump's going to have to face in a fascinating way. Because if much of the evidence is true that he's bringing in new voters and the Republican turnout is up, the question is can he change the math? But I'm very worried that Trump is going to do dismally with African-Americans and with Hispanics._​_
> One recommendation of the report in particular dogs Republicans with a devastating contrast between what the party desired to become and the reality in 2016.
> 
> It appeared on the eighth page of the report. The Republican Party, it said, "must embrace and champion comprehensive-immigration reform." This came off an election in which the party's nominee had, in the primary, advocated the practice of "self-deportation," which followed Romney until Election Day. He lost the Hispanic vote, 73% to 27%, according to exit polls.
> 
> The report warned that if the party did not back immigration reform, its appeal to minority groups would continue to shrink, particularly among Hispanic voters._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yes, I recall that.
> 
> 
> 1. It was based on the flawed premise that there were no more white votes to be gained. Partially true if you insist on the COnventional Wisdom that A. there are no white interests, and B. that it is racist to even discuss white interest and c that nothing can be done for white people. All which are lies.
> 
> 2. A political culture based on, at best, malign neglect of it's largest single ethnic group, is a fucked up culture.
> 
> 3. GW played by that plan. He managed to lose the Hispanic vote by LESS.
> 
> Losing by LESS in not a winning strategy.
> 
> 4.  As long as the current liberal lock on the culture, ie POlitical Correctness, remains unchallenged, the GOP will always be doomed.
> 
> 
> 5. Immigration reform is bullshit. It is code of open borders and republicans HAVE backed that in the past and still lose hispanic votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want this to remain a "white" society, and I think you mean holsome [sic] safe prosperous hard working rewards success type of country ......
Click to expand...


How fucking racist must one be to define that as "a white society"? More shameless hypocrisy from the left.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> .......
> 
> Republicans think the free market should be free to get our government to pass policies that screw the people. .......




That is, of course, not true. That is more ignorant, hyper-partisan nonsense of the sort that precludes reasonable discussion.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> Republicans think the free market should be free to get our government to pass policies that screw the people. .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is, of course, not true. That is more ignorant, hyper-partisan nonsense of the sort that precludes reasonable discussion.
Click to expand...

When have you ever had a discussion?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> Republicans think the free market should be free to get our government to pass policies that screw the people. .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is, of course, not true. That is more ignorant, hyper-partisan nonsense of the sort that precludes reasonable discussion.
Click to expand...

Of course it's true. Look at everything Republicans ramped up on bushs watch. You ready? These are all things that widen the gap between rich and poor. Here we go.

1. Give tax breaks to the rich thus shifting that tax burden onto us.

2. Encourage illegals to come do jobs Americans won't do. And stop prosecuting companies that hired illegals.

3. Send jobs overseas.

4. Give the CEOs big raises and bonus' but not the workers.

5. Make cuts to social programs that help the masses.

6. Break unions

Any more?

Let's see if you know how to have a discussion. If I'm wrong tell me how stupid


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......
> 
> Republicans think the free market should be free to get our government to pass policies that screw the people. .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is, of course, not true. That is more ignorant, hyper-partisan nonsense of the sort that precludes reasonable discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it's true. .....
Click to expand...



More empty, mindless partisanship ^^^^^

The mere insistence of perhaps the most intellectually challenged liberal on this site is hardly persuasive.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ....
> 
> 1. Give tax breaks to the rich thus shifting that tax burden onto us.....




Spoken like a liberal who cannot conceive of a reduction in government spending, and who misunderstands graduated taxation.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ...
> 
> 2. Encourage illegals to come ...





Not a Republican position.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ...
> 
> 3. Send jobs overseas.....




Not a Republican position.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> .....
> 
> 4. Give the CEOs big raises and bonus' but not the workers.....




Private companies do that, not political parties, genius.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ....
> 
> 5. Make cuts to social programs that help the masses.....




Spoken like a liberal who can't conceive of anything other than government dependency being in the interests of "the masses." Also, thinking of Americans as "the masses" rather than individuals.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ...
> 
> 6. Break unions...




Unions stopped representing the interests of workers some 50 years ago.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 2. Encourage illegals to come ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a Republican position.
Click to expand...

Romney bush McCain said jobs Americans won't do.

Maybe they didn't say it verbally but often times politicians aren't honest. You know that right? Well I'm telling you Republicans actions 2000-2006 or their inaction say you're flat out wrong.

Maybe today Trump isn't pro illegals but even he admits he took advantage of illegals back then. 

This is one campaign promise he clearly intends to keep and I like Trump for cutting back on immigration. I know you probably don't.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 1. Give tax breaks to the rich thus shifting that tax burden onto us.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a liberal who cannot conceive of a reduction in government spending, and who misunderstands graduated taxation.
Click to expand...

I like that about Trump too. Cutting government spending. Especially on public schools. Teachers make too much. 

But will he lower the debt or just spend the money somewhere else? Or will he cut your taxes? Let's see


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ....
> 
> Maybe they didn't say it verbally but .......
> 
> Maybe today Trump isn't pro illegals but .....




And you get your panties in a knot because you're not taken seriously? ..............


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 3. Send jobs overseas.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a Republican position.
Click to expand...

Not anymore thanks to trump


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> [....Especially on public schools. Teachers make too much.
> 
> .....




Start a new thread on that in the appropriate forum. Stop trolling.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 6. Break unions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unions stopped representing the interests of workers some 50 years ago.
Click to expand...

Including your teachers union? I hope devos breaks them


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> [....Especially on public schools. Teachers make too much.
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start a new thread on that in the appropriate forum. Stop trolling.
Click to expand...

You brought up the reduction of government spending. I'm for that!


----------



## IM2

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 1. Give tax breaks to the rich thus shifting that tax burden onto us.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a liberal who cannot conceive of a reduction in government spending, and who misunderstands graduated taxation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like that about Trump too. Cutting government spending. Especially on public schools. Teachers make too much.
> 
> But will he lower the debt or just spend the money somewhere else? Or will he cut your taxes? Let's see
Click to expand...


Trump hasn't cut anything but a piece of cake for the Chinese president.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support Trump? He's a liar too you know
> 
> 
> 
> You've trolled and lied.  Now you are deflecting.  Sorry, dude, but I've lost all respect for you because you are dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's more honest than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's accused me and others of being racists then ran providing evidence of that libel. Conversely, I've accused both of you for being racists and racially divisive then produced quotes of your posts where you either denigrate people for being white, broad brush people for being white or otherwise attacked being simply because of the color their skin and not the content of their character. That, sir, is racist.  Something I am not.
> 
> If you think lying and personal attacks will achieve the goals you seek, you are wrong, sir.  Very wrong. It will only achieve the opposite such as my lack of respect for dishonest people like sealybobo .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good post, except that history shows that such tactics DO WORK, and if demographic shift continues, will, within our lifetimes grant them unchecked power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with all the gerrymandering. They have the poor communities sectioned off
Click to expand...


Gerrymandering isn't about sectioning off poor sections, but about partisan advantage. 

And the advantage is nothing compared to the advantage that will be given to dems by demographic shift.


----------



## Correll

Divine.Wind said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in the Rust Belt. It hurts scores of millions of whites.
> 
> That is why the Rust Belt flipped. Trump was the only one willing to speak out for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that he's doing much for them, but I agree; between the two deplorables up for the vote, the less deplorable one won the election.
> 
> Trump, as a populist, did appeal more greatly to blue collar Americans than Ms. Hillary "I'll keep doing things the same" Clinton.  The Democrats, over the past two decades, have moved away from supporting blue collar Americans and moved closer to special interest elitists while using race politics to garner more votes among the poor by offering them money.
> 
> After the 2012 debacle and the "Republican Autopsy", the RNC had the opportunity to recruit a "huuuuge" voting block of very conservative, traditional, family oriented and religious Americans, but didn't do it because most Hispanics skin color didn't pass the white paper test.  Heck, even GW knew the Hispanic vote was a very important voting block, one that would continue to increase and one that, in many, many ways, was anti-"Liberal".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump played hard ball with his opponents. That hardly deserves the term "Deplorable".
> 
> Hillary smeared half the nation and told the other half to hate them. She was vile.
> 
> What is your point about Hispanics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't recall the shit-slinging fest after the Republican Autopsy? https://prod-static-ngop-pbl.s3.amazonaws.com/docs/RNC_Growth_Opportunity_Book_2013.pdf
> 
> The Autopsy of the Autopsy
> ... _Tactically, the autopsy also said Republicans needed to revamp their data strategies, perfect micro-targeting and raise lots and lots of money. It suggested “symposiums, lectures and forums” to exchange ideas with minority communities” and “a message that is non-inflammatory and inclusive to all.”
> 
> The obvious problem with the 2012 autopsy is that Republican voters in the real world didn't want any part of it. Instead of ideas, they wanted passion. Instead of immigration, they wanted a wall. Instead of a “non-inflammatory” message, they chose a man who channeled their rage. That he tweeted a picture of himself eating a taco bowl on Cinqo de Mayo was just the gravy on the pork chop_....
> 
> 
> 3 years ago, Republicans released an 'autopsy report' — but Donald Trump already shattered it
> _He continued:
> _
> _And frankly, it is an issue Donald Trump's going to have to face in a fascinating way. Because if much of the evidence is true that he's bringing in new voters and the Republican turnout is up, the question is can he change the math? But I'm very worried that Trump is going to do dismally with African-Americans and with Hispanics._​_
> One recommendation of the report in particular dogs Republicans with a devastating contrast between what the party desired to become and the reality in 2016.
> 
> It appeared on the eighth page of the report. The Republican Party, it said, "must embrace and champion comprehensive-immigration reform." This came off an election in which the party's nominee had, in the primary, advocated the practice of "self-deportation," which followed Romney until Election Day. He lost the Hispanic vote, 73% to 27%, according to exit polls.
> 
> The report warned that if the party did not back immigration reform, its appeal to minority groups would continue to shrink, particularly among Hispanic voters._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yes, I recall that.
> 
> 
> 1. It was based on the flawed premise that there were no more white votes to be gained. Partially true if you insist on the COnventional Wisdom that A. there are no white interests, and B. that it is racist to even discuss white interest and c that nothing can be done for white people. All which are lies.
> 
> 2. A political culture based on, at best, malign neglect of it's largest single ethnic group, is a fucked up culture.
> 
> 3. GW played by that plan. He managed to lose the Hispanic vote by LESS.
> 
> Losing by LESS in not a winning strategy.
> 
> 4.  As long as the current liberal lock on the culture, ie POlitical Correctness, remains unchallenged, the GOP will always be doomed.
> 
> 
> 5. Immigration reform is bullshit. It is code of open borders and republicans HAVE backed that in the past and still lose hispanic votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) The flawed premise is people who think "white", "black" or any other subsection of people's interests supersede American interests.
Click to expand...



I said nothing of "superseding" American interests. That sounds a lot like one of the common excuses lefties give for claiming that even discussion white interests is wrong.



2) The malign neglect of any Americans is wrong, but I fail to see how that applies with the "Republican Autopsy".[/QUOTE]

The belief system that there were no more white votes to get was based on the assumption that the long history of treating lower class and middle class white interests with complete disinterest with the tinge of hostility.





3) GW recognized good Republicans when he saw them.  That doesn't mean he was neglecting other Republicans.  As a governor, he also recognized he represented all Texans, not just those who were white.[/QUOTE]

And he still lost the brown vote, while completely failing to do anything for working class and middle class whites

That is neglecting the majority of Texans.



4) PC is being challenged all the time.  Notice the inroads on taking down institutionalized racism like Affirmative Action.[/QUOTE]


You are being overly optimistic. We just went though 8 fucking years, when it was acceptable to smear people who exhibted normal partisan opposition to Obama as being racist.




5)  Immigration reform is complex, but it's certainly not "open borders" even if idealistic Liberals want it that way.[/QUOTE]


If we give amnesty to the millions and millions of illegals who are here, which is the goal of both party establishments, we have an effective open border.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that he's doing much for them, but I agree; between the two deplorables up for the vote, the less deplorable one won the election.
> 
> Trump, as a populist, did appeal more greatly to blue collar Americans than Ms. Hillary "I'll keep doing things the same" Clinton.  The Democrats, over the past two decades, have moved away from supporting blue collar Americans and moved closer to special interest elitists while using race politics to garner more votes among the poor by offering them money.
> 
> After the 2012 debacle and the "Republican Autopsy", the RNC had the opportunity to recruit a "huuuuge" voting block of very conservative, traditional, family oriented and religious Americans, but didn't do it because most Hispanics skin color didn't pass the white paper test.  Heck, even GW knew the Hispanic vote was a very important voting block, one that would continue to increase and one that, in many, many ways, was anti-"Liberal".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump played hard ball with his opponents. That hardly deserves the term "Deplorable".
> 
> Hillary smeared half the nation and told the other half to hate them. She was vile.
> 
> What is your point about Hispanics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't recall the shit-slinging fest after the Republican Autopsy? https://prod-static-ngop-pbl.s3.amazonaws.com/docs/RNC_Growth_Opportunity_Book_2013.pdf
> 
> The Autopsy of the Autopsy
> ... _Tactically, the autopsy also said Republicans needed to revamp their data strategies, perfect micro-targeting and raise lots and lots of money. It suggested “symposiums, lectures and forums” to exchange ideas with minority communities” and “a message that is non-inflammatory and inclusive to all.”
> 
> The obvious problem with the 2012 autopsy is that Republican voters in the real world didn't want any part of it. Instead of ideas, they wanted passion. Instead of immigration, they wanted a wall. Instead of a “non-inflammatory” message, they chose a man who channeled their rage. That he tweeted a picture of himself eating a taco bowl on Cinqo de Mayo was just the gravy on the pork chop_....
> 
> 
> 3 years ago, Republicans released an 'autopsy report' — but Donald Trump already shattered it
> _He continued:
> _
> _And frankly, it is an issue Donald Trump's going to have to face in a fascinating way. Because if much of the evidence is true that he's bringing in new voters and the Republican turnout is up, the question is can he change the math? But I'm very worried that Trump is going to do dismally with African-Americans and with Hispanics._​_
> One recommendation of the report in particular dogs Republicans with a devastating contrast between what the party desired to become and the reality in 2016.
> 
> It appeared on the eighth page of the report. The Republican Party, it said, "must embrace and champion comprehensive-immigration reform." This came off an election in which the party's nominee had, in the primary, advocated the practice of "self-deportation," which followed Romney until Election Day. He lost the Hispanic vote, 73% to 27%, according to exit polls.
> 
> The report warned that if the party did not back immigration reform, its appeal to minority groups would continue to shrink, particularly among Hispanic voters._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yes, I recall that.
> 
> 
> 1. It was based on the flawed premise that there were no more white votes to be gained. Partially true if you insist on the COnventional Wisdom that A. there are no white interests, and B. that it is racist to even discuss white interest and c that nothing can be done for white people. All which are lies.
> 
> 2. A political culture based on, at best, malign neglect of it's largest single ethnic group, is a fucked up culture.
> 
> 3. GW played by that plan. He managed to lose the Hispanic vote by LESS.
> 
> Losing by LESS in not a winning strategy.
> 
> 4.  As long as the current liberal lock on the culture, ie POlitical Correctness, remains unchallenged, the GOP will always be doomed.
> 
> 
> 5. Immigration reform is bullshit. It is code of open borders and republicans HAVE backed that in the past and still lose hispanic votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want this to remain a "white" society, and I think you mean holsome [sic] safe prosperous hard working rewards success type of country ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How fucking racist must one be to define that as "a white society"? More shameless hypocrisy from the left.
Click to expand...



I believe that he is conflating "white" and "traditional". That is the way I read it and responded.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump played hard ball with his opponents. That hardly deserves the term "Deplorable".
> 
> Hillary smeared half the nation and told the other half to hate them. She was vile.
> 
> What is your point about Hispanics?
> 
> 
> 
> You don't recall the shit-slinging fest after the Republican Autopsy? https://prod-static-ngop-pbl.s3.amazonaws.com/docs/RNC_Growth_Opportunity_Book_2013.pdf
> 
> The Autopsy of the Autopsy
> ... _Tactically, the autopsy also said Republicans needed to revamp their data strategies, perfect micro-targeting and raise lots and lots of money. It suggested “symposiums, lectures and forums” to exchange ideas with minority communities” and “a message that is non-inflammatory and inclusive to all.”
> 
> The obvious problem with the 2012 autopsy is that Republican voters in the real world didn't want any part of it. Instead of ideas, they wanted passion. Instead of immigration, they wanted a wall. Instead of a “non-inflammatory” message, they chose a man who channeled their rage. That he tweeted a picture of himself eating a taco bowl on Cinqo de Mayo was just the gravy on the pork chop_....
> 
> 
> 3 years ago, Republicans released an 'autopsy report' — but Donald Trump already shattered it
> _He continued:
> _
> _And frankly, it is an issue Donald Trump's going to have to face in a fascinating way. Because if much of the evidence is true that he's bringing in new voters and the Republican turnout is up, the question is can he change the math? But I'm very worried that Trump is going to do dismally with African-Americans and with Hispanics._​_
> One recommendation of the report in particular dogs Republicans with a devastating contrast between what the party desired to become and the reality in 2016.
> 
> It appeared on the eighth page of the report. The Republican Party, it said, "must embrace and champion comprehensive-immigration reform." This came off an election in which the party's nominee had, in the primary, advocated the practice of "self-deportation," which followed Romney until Election Day. He lost the Hispanic vote, 73% to 27%, according to exit polls.
> 
> The report warned that if the party did not back immigration reform, its appeal to minority groups would continue to shrink, particularly among Hispanic voters._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yes, I recall that.
> 
> 
> 1. It was based on the flawed premise that there were no more white votes to be gained. Partially true if you insist on the COnventional Wisdom that A. there are no white interests, and B. that it is racist to even discuss white interest and c that nothing can be done for white people. All which are lies.
> 
> 2. A political culture based on, at best, malign neglect of it's largest single ethnic group, is a fucked up culture.
> 
> 3. GW played by that plan. He managed to lose the Hispanic vote by LESS.
> 
> Losing by LESS in not a winning strategy.
> 
> 4.  As long as the current liberal lock on the culture, ie POlitical Correctness, remains unchallenged, the GOP will always be doomed.
> 
> 
> 5. Immigration reform is bullshit. It is code of open borders and republicans HAVE backed that in the past and still lose hispanic votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want this to remain a "white" society, and I think you mean holsome [sic] safe prosperous hard working rewards success type of country ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How fucking racist must one be to define that as "a white society"? More shameless hypocrisy from the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that he is conflating "white" and "traditional". That is the way I read it and responded.
Click to expand...




Yeah, and that's wrong.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't recall the shit-slinging fest after the Republican Autopsy? https://prod-static-ngop-pbl.s3.amazonaws.com/docs/RNC_Growth_Opportunity_Book_2013.pdf
> 
> The Autopsy of the Autopsy
> ... _Tactically, the autopsy also said Republicans needed to revamp their data strategies, perfect micro-targeting and raise lots and lots of money. It suggested “symposiums, lectures and forums” to exchange ideas with minority communities” and “a message that is non-inflammatory and inclusive to all.”
> 
> The obvious problem with the 2012 autopsy is that Republican voters in the real world didn't want any part of it. Instead of ideas, they wanted passion. Instead of immigration, they wanted a wall. Instead of a “non-inflammatory” message, they chose a man who channeled their rage. That he tweeted a picture of himself eating a taco bowl on Cinqo de Mayo was just the gravy on the pork chop_....
> 
> 
> 3 years ago, Republicans released an 'autopsy report' — but Donald Trump already shattered it
> _He continued:
> _
> _And frankly, it is an issue Donald Trump's going to have to face in a fascinating way. Because if much of the evidence is true that he's bringing in new voters and the Republican turnout is up, the question is can he change the math? But I'm very worried that Trump is going to do dismally with African-Americans and with Hispanics._​_
> One recommendation of the report in particular dogs Republicans with a devastating contrast between what the party desired to become and the reality in 2016.
> 
> It appeared on the eighth page of the report. The Republican Party, it said, "must embrace and champion comprehensive-immigration reform." This came off an election in which the party's nominee had, in the primary, advocated the practice of "self-deportation," which followed Romney until Election Day. He lost the Hispanic vote, 73% to 27%, according to exit polls.
> 
> The report warned that if the party did not back immigration reform, its appeal to minority groups would continue to shrink, particularly among Hispanic voters._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yes, I recall that.
> 
> 
> 1. It was based on the flawed premise that there were no more white votes to be gained. Partially true if you insist on the COnventional Wisdom that A. there are no white interests, and B. that it is racist to even discuss white interest and c that nothing can be done for white people. All which are lies.
> 
> 2. A political culture based on, at best, malign neglect of it's largest single ethnic group, is a fucked up culture.
> 
> 3. GW played by that plan. He managed to lose the Hispanic vote by LESS.
> 
> Losing by LESS in not a winning strategy.
> 
> 4.  As long as the current liberal lock on the culture, ie POlitical Correctness, remains unchallenged, the GOP will always be doomed.
> 
> 
> 5. Immigration reform is bullshit. It is code of open borders and republicans HAVE backed that in the past and still lose hispanic votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want this to remain a "white" society, and I think you mean holsome [sic] safe prosperous hard working rewards success type of country ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How fucking racist must one be to define that as "a white society"? More shameless hypocrisy from the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that he is conflating "white" and "traditional". That is the way I read it and responded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and that's wrong.
Click to expand...


When America was 80 or 90 percent white, it made complete sense to discuss American culture, knowing that that was mostly white, and discussing various sub cultures that would have been varying types of not white.


NOW though, it would be "Racist" to refer to "American" culture and mean "white", yet to our pc bombarded ears, it sounds wrong to use "White" for "American" or "Traditional".


It is a problem of semantics caused by changing realities across time, fairly rapid changes.


I do not believe that sealy was being racist in his usage. Just not worrying about the oh so sensitive feelings of others.

And good for him.


----------



## Divine Wind

Correll said:


> ....If we give amnesty to the millions and millions of illegals who are here, which is the goal of both party establishments, we have an effective open border.


Straw man argument.  I'm didn't say anything about amnesty nor about illegals.  All I said was that the Republicans fucked up when they didn't listen to their own report.  There are over 27 Million registered Latino American voters in the US, about half of them Millennials.  That's a heckuvva voting block.

What are these "white interests" you keep writing about?  

Millennials Make Up Almost Half of Latino Eligible Voters in 2016


----------



## sealybobo

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 1. Give tax breaks to the rich thus shifting that tax burden onto us.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like a liberal who cannot conceive of a reduction in government spending, and who misunderstands graduated taxation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like that about Trump too. Cutting government spending. Especially on public schools. Teachers make too much.
> 
> But will he lower the debt or just spend the money somewhere else? Or will he cut your taxes? Let's see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump hasn't cut anything but a piece of cake for the Chinese president.
Click to expand...

The other day Russia expelled 500 us diplomats for the sanctions. Trump said good. Why do we have that many anyways?

I think it's the one thing we all agree on is that the government is a big huge overgrown beurocratic monster. 

If we cut the department of labor, defense and education in half I'm sure they'd still figure out how to get it done.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've trolled and lied.  Now you are deflecting.  Sorry, dude, but I've lost all respect for you because you are dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's more honest than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's accused me and others of being racists then ran providing evidence of that libel. Conversely, I've accused both of you for being racists and racially divisive then produced quotes of your posts where you either denigrate people for being white, broad brush people for being white or otherwise attacked being simply because of the color their skin and not the content of their character. That, sir, is racist.  Something I am not.
> 
> If you think lying and personal attacks will achieve the goals you seek, you are wrong, sir.  Very wrong. It will only achieve the opposite such as my lack of respect for dishonest people like sealybobo .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good post, except that history shows that such tactics DO WORK, and if demographic shift continues, will, within our lifetimes grant them unchecked power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with all the gerrymandering. They have the poor communities sectioned off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gerrymandering isn't about sectioning off poor sections, but about partisan advantage.
> 
> And the advantage is nothing compared to the advantage that will be given to dems by demographic shift.
Click to expand...

I think once a Mexican or Arab or any other demographic you are worried about assimilates they no longer vote as a group. For example meathead and I are both Greek. One liberal one conservative. Not all Mexicans vote democratic


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump played hard ball with his opponents. That hardly deserves the term "Deplorable".
> 
> Hillary smeared half the nation and told the other half to hate them. She was vile.
> 
> What is your point about Hispanics?
> 
> 
> 
> You don't recall the shit-slinging fest after the Republican Autopsy? https://prod-static-ngop-pbl.s3.amazonaws.com/docs/RNC_Growth_Opportunity_Book_2013.pdf
> 
> The Autopsy of the Autopsy
> ... _Tactically, the autopsy also said Republicans needed to revamp their data strategies, perfect micro-targeting and raise lots and lots of money. It suggested “symposiums, lectures and forums” to exchange ideas with minority communities” and “a message that is non-inflammatory and inclusive to all.”
> 
> The obvious problem with the 2012 autopsy is that Republican voters in the real world didn't want any part of it. Instead of ideas, they wanted passion. Instead of immigration, they wanted a wall. Instead of a “non-inflammatory” message, they chose a man who channeled their rage. That he tweeted a picture of himself eating a taco bowl on Cinqo de Mayo was just the gravy on the pork chop_....
> 
> 
> 3 years ago, Republicans released an 'autopsy report' — but Donald Trump already shattered it
> _He continued:
> _
> _And frankly, it is an issue Donald Trump's going to have to face in a fascinating way. Because if much of the evidence is true that he's bringing in new voters and the Republican turnout is up, the question is can he change the math? But I'm very worried that Trump is going to do dismally with African-Americans and with Hispanics._​_
> One recommendation of the report in particular dogs Republicans with a devastating contrast between what the party desired to become and the reality in 2016.
> 
> It appeared on the eighth page of the report. The Republican Party, it said, "must embrace and champion comprehensive-immigration reform." This came off an election in which the party's nominee had, in the primary, advocated the practice of "self-deportation," which followed Romney until Election Day. He lost the Hispanic vote, 73% to 27%, according to exit polls.
> 
> The report warned that if the party did not back immigration reform, its appeal to minority groups would continue to shrink, particularly among Hispanic voters._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yes, I recall that.
> 
> 
> 1. It was based on the flawed premise that there were no more white votes to be gained. Partially true if you insist on the COnventional Wisdom that A. there are no white interests, and B. that it is racist to even discuss white interest and c that nothing can be done for white people. All which are lies.
> 
> 2. A political culture based on, at best, malign neglect of it's largest single ethnic group, is a fucked up culture.
> 
> 3. GW played by that plan. He managed to lose the Hispanic vote by LESS.
> 
> Losing by LESS in not a winning strategy.
> 
> 4.  As long as the current liberal lock on the culture, ie POlitical Correctness, remains unchallenged, the GOP will always be doomed.
> 
> 
> 5. Immigration reform is bullshit. It is code of open borders and republicans HAVE backed that in the past and still lose hispanic votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want this to remain a "white" society, and I think you mean holsome [sic] safe prosperous hard working rewards success type of country ......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How fucking racist must one be to define that as "a white society"? More shameless hypocrisy from the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that he is conflating "white" and "traditional". That is the way I read it and responded.
Click to expand...

He's notorious for missing the point and instead he...


----------



## sealybobo

comments on my conflation. Thank you for pointing it out to the dope I'm sick of explaining it to him.


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....If we give amnesty to the millions and millions of illegals who are here, which is the goal of both party establishments, we have an effective open border.
> 
> 
> 
> Straw man argument.  I'm didn't say anything about amnesty nor about illegals.  All I said was that the Republicans fucked up when they didn't listen to their own report.  There are over 27 Million registered Latino American voters in the US, about half of them Millennials.  That's a heckuvva voting block.
> 
> What are these "white interests" you keep writing about?
> 
> Millennials Make Up Almost Half of Latino Eligible Voters in 2016
Click to expand...

Legal Mexicans don't care about illegals. Clearly or they would have all showed up to vote against Trump's wall


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> ....
> 
> When America was 80 or 90 percent white, it made complete sense to discuss American culture, knowing that that was mostly white,.....




Disingenuous.


----------



## Divine Wind

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's more honest than you.
> 
> 
> 
> He's accused me and others of being racists then ran providing evidence of that libel. Conversely, I've accused both of you for being racists and racially divisive then produced quotes of your posts where you either denigrate people for being white, broad brush people for being white or otherwise attacked being simply because of the color their skin and not the content of their character. That, sir, is racist.  Something I am not.
> 
> If you think lying and personal attacks will achieve the goals you seek, you are wrong, sir.  Very wrong. It will only achieve the opposite such as my lack of respect for dishonest people like sealybobo .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good post, except that history shows that such tactics DO WORK, and if demographic shift continues, will, within our lifetimes grant them unchecked power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with all the gerrymandering. They have the poor communities sectioned off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gerrymandering isn't about sectioning off poor sections, but about partisan advantage.
> 
> And the advantage is nothing compared to the advantage that will be given to dems by demographic shift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think once a Mexican or Arab or any other demographic you are worried about assimilates they no longer vote as a group. For example meathead and I are both Greek. One liberal one conservative. Not all Mexicans vote democratic
Click to expand...

...and a lot more Mexicans would vote Republican as the report attested.


----------



## Correll

Divine.Wind said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....If we give amnesty to the millions and millions of illegals who are here, which is the goal of both party establishments, we have an effective open border.
> 
> 
> 
> Straw man argument.  I'm didn't say anything about amnesty nor about illegals.  All I said was that the Republicans fucked up when they didn't listen to their own report.  There are over 27 Million registered Latino American voters in the US, about half of them Millennials.  That's a heckuvva voting block.
> 
> What are these "white interests" you keep writing about?
> 
> Millennials Make Up Almost Half of Latino Eligible Voters in 2016
Click to expand...



1. You might not have said amnesty. Both Party establishments have been pushing for it for quite some time. If you support(ed) just about anyone other than Trump, that is what you were supporting.

2. Repubicans WON when they did not listen to their own report. Whites are still the majority and even once we are NOT, we will still be the largest single ethnic group. And it is taboo to even discuss their interests. America is fucked.

3. That you can seriously ask what are white interests is a sign of how fucked our society is. The Congressional Black Caucus is an organization in Congress with the stated goals of serving black interests. Do you have any ideas as to what THAT might be?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's more honest than you.
> 
> 
> 
> He's accused me and others of being racists then ran providing evidence of that libel. Conversely, I've accused both of you for being racists and racially divisive then produced quotes of your posts where you either denigrate people for being white, broad brush people for being white or otherwise attacked being simply because of the color their skin and not the content of their character. That, sir, is racist.  Something I am not.
> 
> If you think lying and personal attacks will achieve the goals you seek, you are wrong, sir.  Very wrong. It will only achieve the opposite such as my lack of respect for dishonest people like sealybobo .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good post, except that history shows that such tactics DO WORK, and if demographic shift continues, will, within our lifetimes grant them unchecked power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with all the gerrymandering. They have the poor communities sectioned off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gerrymandering isn't about sectioning off poor sections, but about partisan advantage.
> 
> And the advantage is nothing compared to the advantage that will be given to dems by demographic shift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think once a Mexican or Arab or any other demographic you are worried about assimilates they no longer vote as a group. For example meathead and I are both Greek. One liberal one conservative. Not all Mexicans vote democratic
Click to expand...




Agreed. Not voting as a group is a valid measurement of assimilation. 

HIspanics vote generally 2 to 1 dem. That's bloc voting. And as they are constantly flooded with new poor immigrants right out of the Third World, that tendency will be stronger.


Demographic shift, barring radical change, will lead to ONe Party Rule for generations. 

And idiots that like to pretend that the whties are just as racist today as they were in 1920 will be constantly trying to fix every problem in black and brown communities though even more discrimination against whites,


You think there is any chance of that working out well?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> comments on my conflation. Thank you for pointing it out to the dope I'm sick of explaining it to him.




It's not just you and him.


And discussion of "conserving" "Traditional" and/or "white heritage/culture" runs into this semantic confusion, and so many of our society are conditioned with hair triggers to see racism,


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> When America was 80 or 90 percent white, it made complete sense to discuss American culture, knowing that that was mostly white,.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disingenuous.
Click to expand...



I am being completely honest about my opinion on this subject. 

Was I raised in Traditional American Culture? Or was I raised in Traditional White Culture?

If I say I want to maintain Traditional American culture, I can and have been charged with wanting to impose white culture on others, 


If I say I want to maintain Traditional White Culture, then I am charged with claiming American culture and heritage as White, and denying Black and other contributions.


Unlike nearly EVERYTHING that liberals pretend to be confused about, this is a real issue of semantics where the reality that the words describe are changing quickly and leading to difficulty in discussion of those realities.


----------



## Correll

Divine.Wind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's accused me and others of being racists then ran providing evidence of that libel. Conversely, I've accused both of you for being racists and racially divisive then produced quotes of your posts where you either denigrate people for being white, broad brush people for being white or otherwise attacked being simply because of the color their skin and not the content of their character. That, sir, is racist.  Something I am not.
> 
> If you think lying and personal attacks will achieve the goals you seek, you are wrong, sir.  Very wrong. It will only achieve the opposite such as my lack of respect for dishonest people like sealybobo .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good post, except that history shows that such tactics DO WORK, and if demographic shift continues, will, within our lifetimes grant them unchecked power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with all the gerrymandering. They have the poor communities sectioned off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gerrymandering isn't about sectioning off poor sections, but about partisan advantage.
> 
> And the advantage is nothing compared to the advantage that will be given to dems by demographic shift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think once a Mexican or Arab or any other demographic you are worried about assimilates they no longer vote as a group. For example meathead and I are both Greek. One liberal one conservative. Not all Mexicans vote democratic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and a lot more Mexicans would vote Republican as the report attested.
Click to expand...


As the report HOPED. 

And losing by less is not winning. 


We are never going to beat the Dems are pandering either though identity politics or at handing out money.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> ...
> 
> Was I raised in Traditional American Culture? Or was I raised in Traditional White Culture?....




It doesn't seem you understand the former, and the latter doesn't exist.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Was I raised in Traditional American Culture? Or was I raised in Traditional White Culture?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't seem you understand the former, and the latter doesn't exist.
Click to expand...



My understanding of it is irrelevant to the question and of course it exists.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Was I raised in Traditional American Culture? Or was I raised in Traditional White Culture?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't seem you understand the former, and the latter doesn't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ....of course it exists.
Click to expand...


Define it. Culture isn't a color.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Was I raised in Traditional American Culture? Or was I raised in Traditional White Culture?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't seem you understand the former, and the latter doesn't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ....of course it exists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define it. Culture isn't a color.
Click to expand...



YOur request for me to "Define" American culture is absurd. 

Here is the wikipedia link on it.


Culture of the United States - Wikipedia


I like the Fischer Theory on American Culture, by which I would have been raised in the General American Culture. 


So, that absurdity is answered. 

My question remains, That area is undergoing radical demographic change. Former subcultures are becoming dominant or at least resulting in cultural fusion that is NOT what was there. 

So, when someone discusses American culture, they are not discussing the culture that was American culture a generation ago, OR EVEN WHAT THAT CULTURE BECAME.

They are discussing the culture that out grew that other one..


So, what to call it?


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's accused me and others of being racists then ran providing evidence of that libel. Conversely, I've accused both of you for being racists and racially divisive then produced quotes of your posts where you either denigrate people for being white, broad brush people for being white or otherwise attacked being simply because of the color their skin and not the content of their character. That, sir, is racist.  Something I am not.
> 
> If you think lying and personal attacks will achieve the goals you seek, you are wrong, sir.  Very wrong. It will only achieve the opposite such as my lack of respect for dishonest people like sealybobo .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good post, except that history shows that such tactics DO WORK, and if demographic shift continues, will, within our lifetimes grant them unchecked power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with all the gerrymandering. They have the poor communities sectioned off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gerrymandering isn't about sectioning off poor sections, but about partisan advantage.
> 
> And the advantage is nothing compared to the advantage that will be given to dems by demographic shift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think once a Mexican or Arab or any other demographic you are worried about assimilates they no longer vote as a group. For example meathead and I are both Greek. One liberal one conservative. Not all Mexicans vote democratic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Not voting as a group is a valid measurement of assimilation.
> 
> HIspanics vote generally 2 to 1 dem. That's bloc voting. And as they are constantly flooded with new poor immigrants right out of the Third World, that tendency will be stronger.
> 
> 
> Demographic shift, barring radical change, will lead to ONe Party Rule for generations.
> 
> And idiots that like to pretend that the whties are just as racist today as they were in 1920 will be constantly trying to fix every problem in black and brown communities though even more discrimination against whites,
> 
> 
> You think there is any chance of that working out well?
Click to expand...

2 to 1 of them is poor. They vote democratic because you haven't won them over.

When they are middle class then they start voting on wedge issues like religion or guns or race


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good post, except that history shows that such tactics DO WORK, and if demographic shift continues, will, within our lifetimes grant them unchecked power.
> 
> 
> 
> Not with all the gerrymandering. They have the poor communities sectioned off
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gerrymandering isn't about sectioning off poor sections, but about partisan advantage.
> 
> And the advantage is nothing compared to the advantage that will be given to dems by demographic shift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think once a Mexican or Arab or any other demographic you are worried about assimilates they no longer vote as a group. For example meathead and I are both Greek. One liberal one conservative. Not all Mexicans vote democratic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Not voting as a group is a valid measurement of assimilation.
> 
> HIspanics vote generally 2 to 1 dem. That's bloc voting. And as they are constantly flooded with new poor immigrants right out of the Third World, that tendency will be stronger.
> 
> 
> Demographic shift, barring radical change, will lead to ONe Party Rule for generations.
> 
> And idiots that like to pretend that the whties are just as racist today as they were in 1920 will be constantly trying to fix every problem in black and brown communities though even more discrimination against whites,
> 
> 
> You think there is any chance of that working out well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 to 1 of them is poor. They vote democratic because you haven't won them over.
> 
> When they are middle class then they start voting on wedge issues like religion or guns or race
Click to expand...



Not if we continue to allow the live media and the vile pop culture lefties to lie about us republicans being Evul Racists.


----------



## Divine Wind

Correll said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....If we give amnesty to the millions and millions of illegals who are here, which is the goal of both party establishments, we have an effective open border.
> 
> 
> 
> Straw man argument.  I'm didn't say anything about amnesty nor about illegals.  All I said was that the Republicans fucked up when they didn't listen to their own report.  There are over 27 Million registered Latino American voters in the US, about half of them Millennials.  That's a heckuvva voting block.
> 
> What are these "white interests" you keep writing about?
> 
> Millennials Make Up Almost Half of Latino Eligible Voters in 2016
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You might not have said amnesty. Both Party establishments have been pushing for it for quite some time. If you support(ed) just about anyone other than Trump, that is what you were supporting.
> 
> 2. Repubicans WON when they did not listen to their own report. Whites are still the majority and even once we are NOT, we will still be the largest single ethnic group. And it is taboo to even discuss their interests. America is fucked.
> 
> 3. That you can seriously ask what are white interests is a sign of how fucked our society is. The Congressional Black Caucus is an organization in Congress with the stated goals of serving black interests. Do you have any ideas as to what THAT might be?
Click to expand...

1) Yet you falsely accused me of it.  Odd.  Amnesty is not the answer since it didn't work for Reagan.  Immigration reform is the answer, but the reform needs to include sterner enforcement of present laws and new laws that will result in prison for those aiding and abetting illegal immigration.

2) Disagreed...and it will cost them.  

3)  The fact you refuse to say what your "white interests" are is odd, but not unexpected.  Yes, I think groups based on race, like "Black Caucus" are also racist.


----------



## Divine Wind

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not with all the gerrymandering. They have the poor communities sectioned off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerrymandering isn't about sectioning off poor sections, but about partisan advantage.
> 
> And the advantage is nothing compared to the advantage that will be given to dems by demographic shift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think once a Mexican or Arab or any other demographic you are worried about assimilates they no longer vote as a group. For example meathead and I are both Greek. One liberal one conservative. Not all Mexicans vote democratic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Not voting as a group is a valid measurement of assimilation.
> 
> HIspanics vote generally 2 to 1 dem. That's bloc voting. And as they are constantly flooded with new poor immigrants right out of the Third World, that tendency will be stronger.
> 
> 
> Demographic shift, barring radical change, will lead to ONe Party Rule for generations.
> 
> And idiots that like to pretend that the whties are just as racist today as they were in 1920 will be constantly trying to fix every problem in black and brown communities though even more discrimination against whites,
> 
> 
> You think there is any chance of that working out well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 to 1 of them is poor. They vote democratic because you haven't won them over.
> 
> When they are middle class then they start voting on wedge issues like religion or guns or race
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not if we continue to allow the live media and the vile pop culture lefties to lie about us republicans being Evul Racists.
Click to expand...

It's spelled "evil" and while I doubt you are evil, you do strike me as being as racist as IM2, sealybobo and ptbw forever


----------



## Divine Wind

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Was I raised in Traditional American Culture? Or was I raised in Traditional White Culture?....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't seem you understand the former, and the latter doesn't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ....of course it exists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define it. Culture isn't a color.
Click to expand...

Agreed, although there are racist cultures, being an American doesn't require one to be a specific race, gender or religion.  It's an attitude with a respect for freedom and the American way of life. 

American Culture: Traditions and Customs of the United States
...._Because of this, the United States is one of the most culturally diverse countries in the world. Nearly every region of the world has influenced American culture, most notably the English who colonized the country beginning in the early 1600s. U.S. culture has also been shaped by the cultures of Native Americans, Latin Americans, Africans and Asians.

The United States is sometimes described as a "melting pot" in which different cultures have contributed their own distinct "flavors" to American culture. Just as cultures from around the world have influenced American culture, today American culture influences the world. The term Western culture often refers broadly to the cultures of the United States and Europe....._


----------



## IM2

Divine.Wind said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gerrymandering isn't about sectioning off poor sections, but about partisan advantage.
> 
> And the advantage is nothing compared to the advantage that will be given to dems by demographic shift.
> 
> 
> 
> I think once a Mexican or Arab or any other demographic you are worried about assimilates they no longer vote as a group. For example meathead and I are both Greek. One liberal one conservative. Not all Mexicans vote democratic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Not voting as a group is a valid measurement of assimilation.
> 
> HIspanics vote generally 2 to 1 dem. That's bloc voting. And as they are constantly flooded with new poor immigrants right out of the Third World, that tendency will be stronger.
> 
> 
> Demographic shift, barring radical change, will lead to ONe Party Rule for generations.
> 
> And idiots that like to pretend that the whties are just as racist today as they were in 1920 will be constantly trying to fix every problem in black and brown communities though even more discrimination against whites,
> 
> 
> You think there is any chance of that working out well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 to 1 of them is poor. They vote democratic because you haven't won them over.
> 
> When they are middle class then they start voting on wedge issues like religion or guns or race
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not if we continue to allow the live media and the vile pop culture lefties to lie about us republicans being Evul Racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's spelled "evil" and while I doubt you are evil, you do strike me as being as racist as IM2, sealybobo and ptbw forever
Click to expand...


IM2 is not racist. You are though.


----------



## Divine Wind

IM2 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think once a Mexican or Arab or any other demographic you are worried about assimilates they no longer vote as a group. For example meathead and I are both Greek. One liberal one conservative. Not all Mexicans vote democratic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Not voting as a group is a valid measurement of assimilation.
> 
> HIspanics vote generally 2 to 1 dem. That's bloc voting. And as they are constantly flooded with new poor immigrants right out of the Third World, that tendency will be stronger.
> 
> 
> Demographic shift, barring radical change, will lead to ONe Party Rule for generations.
> 
> And idiots that like to pretend that the whties are just as racist today as they were in 1920 will be constantly trying to fix every problem in black and brown communities though even more discrimination against whites,
> 
> 
> You think there is any chance of that working out well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 to 1 of them is poor. They vote democratic because you haven't won them over.
> 
> When they are middle class then they start voting on wedge issues like religion or guns or race
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not if we continue to allow the live media and the vile pop culture lefties to lie about us republicans being Evul Racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's spelled "evil" and while I doubt you are evil, you do strike me as being as racist as IM2, sealybobo and ptbw forever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IM2 is not racist. You are though.
Click to expand...

You talk about yourself in the third person?  Odd, but I think most racists are odd.  

I've asked you a handful of times to post a single quote of mine that you think is racist and you always run from the request. Why?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think once a Mexican or Arab or any other demographic you are worried about assimilates they no longer vote as a group. For example meathead and I are both Greek. One liberal one conservative. Not all Mexicans vote democratic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Not voting as a group is a valid measurement of assimilation.
> 
> HIspanics vote generally 2 to 1 dem. That's bloc voting. And as they are constantly flooded with new poor immigrants right out of the Third World, that tendency will be stronger.
> 
> 
> Demographic shift, barring radical change, will lead to ONe Party Rule for generations.
> 
> And idiots that like to pretend that the whties are just as racist today as they were in 1920 will be constantly trying to fix every problem in black and brown communities though even more discrimination against whites,
> 
> 
> You think there is any chance of that working out well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 to 1 of them is poor. They vote democratic because you haven't won them over.
> 
> When they are middle class then they start voting on wedge issues like religion or guns or race
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not if we continue to allow the live media and the vile pop culture lefties to lie about us republicans being Evul Racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's spelled "evil" and while I doubt you are evil, you do strike me as being as racist as IM2, sealybobo and ptbw forever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IM2 is not racist. ......
Click to expand...


----------



## IM2

Divine.Wind said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Not voting as a group is a valid measurement of assimilation.
> 
> HIspanics vote generally 2 to 1 dem. That's bloc voting. And as they are constantly flooded with new poor immigrants right out of the Third World, that tendency will be stronger.
> 
> 
> Demographic shift, barring radical change, will lead to ONe Party Rule for generations.
> 
> And idiots that like to pretend that the whties are just as racist today as they were in 1920 will be constantly trying to fix every problem in black and brown communities though even more discrimination against whites,
> 
> 
> You think there is any chance of that working out well?
> 
> 
> 
> 2 to 1 of them is poor. They vote democratic because you haven't won them over.
> 
> When they are middle class then they start voting on wedge issues like religion or guns or race
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not if we continue to allow the live media and the vile pop culture lefties to lie about us republicans being Evul Racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's spelled "evil" and while I doubt you are evil, you do strike me as being as racist as IM2, sealybobo and ptbw forever
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IM2 is not racist. You are though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You talk about yourself in the third person?  Odd, but I think most racists are odd.
> 
> I've asked you a handful of times to post a single quote of mine that you think is racist and you always run from the request. Why?
Click to expand...


I talk about myself in the way I feel like doing so.. You call me a racist and never did post up a quote fro me that was actually racist. You posted up quotes you thought were racist that had nothing to do with racism. That's what racists do. I am a racist because I point out how whites are still practicing racism.  Or how whites have benefitted from past racist policies and laws today. Or you cry because YOU think I am talking about all whites just because I use he word white when I say something. That's you, and you are a racist.


----------



## Correll

Divine.Wind said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....If we give amnesty to the millions and millions of illegals who are here, which is the goal of both party establishments, we have an effective open border.
> 
> 
> 
> Straw man argument.  I'm didn't say anything about amnesty nor about illegals.  All I said was that the Republicans fucked up when they didn't listen to their own report.  There are over 27 Million registered Latino American voters in the US, about half of them Millennials.  That's a heckuvva voting block.
> 
> What are these "white interests" you keep writing about?
> 
> Millennials Make Up Almost Half of Latino Eligible Voters in 2016
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You might not have said amnesty. Both Party establishments have been pushing for it for quite some time. If you support(ed) just about anyone other than Trump, that is what you were supporting.
> 
> 2. Repubicans WON when they did not listen to their own report. Whites are still the majority and even once we are NOT, we will still be the largest single ethnic group. And it is taboo to even discuss their interests. America is fucked.
> 
> 3. That you can seriously ask what are white interests is a sign of how fucked our society is. The Congressional Black Caucus is an organization in Congress with the stated goals of serving black interests. Do you have any ideas as to what THAT might be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) Yet you falsely accused me of it.  Odd.  Amnesty is not the answer since it didn't work for Reagan.  Immigration reform is the answer, but the reform needs to include sterner enforcement of present laws and new laws that will result in prison for those aiding and abetting illegal immigration.
> 
> 2) Disagreed...and it will cost them.
> 
> 3)  The fact you refuse to say what your "white interests" are is odd, but not unexpected.  Yes, I think groups based on race, like "Black Caucus" are also racist.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 1. I did not accuse you personally of it. I specifically pointed out that "both party establishments" want it.
> 
> 1b Too late for talk like that. THe issue will either be Trump successfully  deporting large numbers and securing the border, or the Political Class getting it's way, ie amnesty and a continued open border.
> 
> 2. YOu say that, but don't address the points that I brought up in support of my disagreement. That is the Logical Fallacy of Proof by Assertion.
> 
> 3. It is not odd. And no it is not racist.
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> ...Or you cry because YOU think I am talking about all whites just because I use he [sic] word white when I say something. ....




Because that's what it _means_, unless you include a qualifier. Maybe if you improved your English you might come across as less racist.


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not with all the gerrymandering. They have the poor communities sectioned off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerrymandering isn't about sectioning off poor sections, but about partisan advantage.
> 
> And the advantage is nothing compared to the advantage that will be given to dems by demographic shift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think once a Mexican or Arab or any other demographic you are worried about assimilates they no longer vote as a group. For example meathead and I are both Greek. One liberal one conservative. Not all Mexicans vote democratic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Not voting as a group is a valid measurement of assimilation.
> 
> HIspanics vote generally 2 to 1 dem. That's bloc voting. And as they are constantly flooded with new poor immigrants right out of the Third World, that tendency will be stronger.
> 
> 
> Demographic shift, barring radical change, will lead to ONe Party Rule for generations.
> 
> And idiots that like to pretend that the whties are just as racist today as they were in 1920 will be constantly trying to fix every problem in black and brown communities though even more discrimination against whites,
> 
> 
> You think there is any chance of that working out well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 to 1 of them is poor. They vote democratic because you haven't won them over.
> 
> When they are middle class then they start voting on wedge issues like religion or guns or race
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not if we continue to allow the live media and the vile pop culture lefties to lie about us republicans being Evul Racists.
Click to expand...

I do see the double standard. At what point will it be ok to say white power again? Or wrong for them to say black power


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....If we give amnesty to the millions and millions of illegals who are here, which is the goal of both party establishments, we have an effective open border.
> 
> 
> 
> Straw man argument.  I'm didn't say anything about amnesty nor about illegals.  All I said was that the Republicans fucked up when they didn't listen to their own report.  There are over 27 Million registered Latino American voters in the US, about half of them Millennials.  That's a heckuvva voting block.
> 
> What are these "white interests" you keep writing about?
> 
> Millennials Make Up Almost Half of Latino Eligible Voters in 2016
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You might not have said amnesty. Both Party establishments have been pushing for it for quite some time. If you support(ed) just about anyone other than Trump, that is what you were supporting.
> 
> 2. Repubicans WON when they did not listen to their own report. Whites are still the majority and even once we are NOT, we will still be the largest single ethnic group. And it is taboo to even discuss their interests. America is fucked.
> 
> 3. That you can seriously ask what are white interests is a sign of how fucked our society is. The Congressional Black Caucus is an organization in Congress with the stated goals of serving black interests. Do you have any ideas as to what THAT might be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) Yet you falsely accused me of it.  Odd.  Amnesty is not the answer since it didn't work for Reagan.  Immigration reform is the answer, but the reform needs to include sterner enforcement of present laws and new laws that will result in prison for those aiding and abetting illegal immigration.
> 
> 2) Disagreed...and it will cost them.
> 
> 3)  The fact you refuse to say what your "white interests" are is odd, but not unexpected.  Yes, I think groups based on race, like "Black Caucus" are also racist.
Click to expand...

Do they allow a white caucus?


----------



## sealybobo

Divine.Wind said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....If we give amnesty to the millions and millions of illegals who are here, which is the goal of both party establishments, we have an effective open border.
> 
> 
> 
> Straw man argument.  I'm didn't say anything about amnesty nor about illegals.  All I said was that the Republicans fucked up when they didn't listen to their own report.  There are over 27 Million registered Latino American voters in the US, about half of them Millennials.  That's a heckuvva voting block.
> 
> What are these "white interests" you keep writing about?
> 
> Millennials Make Up Almost Half of Latino Eligible Voters in 2016
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You might not have said amnesty. Both Party establishments have been pushing for it for quite some time. If you support(ed) just about anyone other than Trump, that is what you were supporting.
> 
> 2. Repubicans WON when they did not listen to their own report. Whites are still the majority and even once we are NOT, we will still be the largest single ethnic group. And it is taboo to even discuss their interests. America is fucked.
> 
> 3. That you can seriously ask what are white interests is a sign of how fucked our society is. The Congressional Black Caucus is an organization in Congress with the stated goals of serving black interests. Do you have any ideas as to what THAT might be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) Yet you falsely accused me of it.  Odd.  Amnesty is not the answer since it didn't work for Reagan.  Immigration reform is the answer, but the reform needs to include sterner enforcement of present laws and new laws that will result in prison for those aiding and abetting illegal immigration.
> 
> 2) Disagreed...and it will cost them.
> 
> 3)  The fact you refuse to say what your "white interests" are is odd, but not unexpected.  Yes, I think groups based on race, like "Black Caucus" are also racist.
Click to expand...

Do they allow a white caucus?


----------



## Correll

Divine.Wind said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gerrymandering isn't about sectioning off poor sections, but about partisan advantage.
> 
> And the advantage is nothing compared to the advantage that will be given to dems by demographic shift.
> 
> 
> 
> I think once a Mexican or Arab or any other demographic you are worried about assimilates they no longer vote as a group. For example meathead and I are both Greek. One liberal one conservative. Not all Mexicans vote democratic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Not voting as a group is a valid measurement of assimilation.
> 
> HIspanics vote generally 2 to 1 dem. That's bloc voting. And as they are constantly flooded with new poor immigrants right out of the Third World, that tendency will be stronger.
> 
> 
> Demographic shift, barring radical change, will lead to ONe Party Rule for generations.
> 
> And idiots that like to pretend that the whties are just as racist today as they were in 1920 will be constantly trying to fix every problem in black and brown communities though even more discrimination against whites,
> 
> 
> You think there is any chance of that working out well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2 to 1 of them is poor. They vote democratic because you haven't won them over.
> 
> When they are middle class then they start voting on wedge issues like religion or guns or race
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not if we continue to allow the live media and the vile pop culture lefties to lie about us republicans being Evul Racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's spelled "evil" and while I doubt you are evil, you do strike me as being as racist as IM2, sealybobo and ptbw forever
Click to expand...



Not the way they use the word it is not.

And if I strike you as racist, then you need to work on either your understanding of the word, or your observation skills.



I do this a lot with liberals. I feel though, that you might actually try, a good faith try. THIS time this challenge is NOT rhetorical.


I challenge you to quote me saying something racist, to justify your above statement.


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Or you cry because YOU think I am talking about all whites just because I use he [sic] word white when I say something. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because that's what it _means_, unless you include a qualifier. Maybe if you improved your English you might come across as less racist.
Click to expand...



Most of the time when someone refers to a group, unless they specifically say, ALL or some such qualifier, I think that it is understood to be a GENERAL statement, ie, there could be exceptions to the rule.


----------



## Divine Wind

Correll said:


> ....I challenge you to quote me saying something racist, to justify your above statement.


Every time you give support to "white culture" or "white heritage" is as racist is IM2 claiming to support "black culture".  Non-racist patriots put America first, not skin tone.


----------



## Correll

Divine.Wind said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....I challenge you to quote me saying something racist, to justify your above statement.
> 
> 
> 
> Every time you give support to "white culture" or "white heritage" is as racist is IM2 claiming to support "black culture".  Non-racist patriots put America first, not skin tone.
Click to expand...




1. What you just said, does not even come close to meeting the dictionary definition of racism. Thus you have failed my challenge. But by making a good faith effort, you are miles ahead of the liberals. 

2. Wanting the my interests and the interests of my people represented in political debate and government policy is unpatriotic or un American. 

3. I want my interests represented and I want equal treatment under the law for me and mine. IM2 wants continued discrimination in his favor. That is a huge difference, and if you deny that, your pretense of being moderate is a sham.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....I challenge you to quote me saying something racist, to justify your above statement.
> 
> 
> 
> Every time you give support to "white culture" or "white heritage" is as racist is IM2 claiming to support "black culture".  Non-racist patriots put America first, not skin tone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What you just said, does not even come close to meeting the dictionary definition of racism. Thus you have failed my challenge. But by making a good faith effort, you are miles ahead of the liberals.
> 
> 2. Wanting the my interests and the interests of my people represented in political debate and government policy is unpatriotic or un American.
> 
> 3. I want my interests represented and I want equal treatment under the law for me and mine. IM2 wants continued discrimination in his favor. That is a huge difference, and if you deny that, your pretense of being moderate is a sham.
Click to expand...


You already have all those things. I am not supporting discrimination in anyone's favor. I am saying that whites are not 100 percept of all qualified college students or job applicants or employees eligible for promotion. There is a major difference in saying that than what you believe which is an imaginary lie of discrimination against whites. Whites are 70 percent f the students in college and you claim they are being denied opportunity based on race. 70 percent!

Therefore you think whites are entitled to 100 percent and if they don't get it somehow, if they can't have everything they are being discriminated against.

Divine Wind,

You are another dumb ass white person just like correll who seems to think that me standing for equal rights for blacks is racism.


----------



## Divine Wind

IM2 said:


> ...Divine Wind,
> 
> You are another dumb ass white person just like correll who seems to think that me standing for equal rights for blacks is racism.


Incorrect, but it's obvious why you want to spin your racism that way.   Unlike you, I actually do stand for equal rights for all Americans.  It is on our nation's best interests to maximize the potential of all citizens.  It is in our nation's best interests that all citizens be lawful taxpayers and/or military personnel.  It's not in our nation's best interests to have people locked up in prison at a cost of about $30K/year simply because we are shitty at educating the poor.  It's not in our nation's best interests to keep playing the race card every time a black American fails at something.  It's not in our nation's best interests to keep pushing for "reparations" for something that happened two centuries ago.  Let's not forget that Britain didn't ban slavery until 1833, France in 1848 and that many states in Africa still practice it, albeit illegally.

Slavery in Africa

13 facts about slavery in Africa—for one European slaves were cheaper but Africans sold their own more readily

Slavery's last stand - CNN.com

Slavery Today | Different Types of Human Trafficking - End Slavery Now


----------



## Correll

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....I challenge you to quote me saying something racist, to justify your above statement.
> 
> 
> 
> Every time you give support to "white culture" or "white heritage" is as racist is IM2 claiming to support "black culture".  Non-racist patriots put America first, not skin tone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What you just said, does not even come close to meeting the dictionary definition of racism. Thus you have failed my challenge. But by making a good faith effort, you are miles ahead of the liberals.
> 
> 2. Wanting the my interests and the interests of my people represented in political debate and government policy is unpatriotic or un American.
> 
> 3. I want my interests represented and I want equal treatment under the law for me and mine. IM2 wants continued discrimination in his favor. That is a huge difference, and if you deny that, your pretense of being moderate is a sham.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already have all those things. I am not supporting discrimination in anyone's favor. I am saying that whites are not 100 percept of all qualified college students or job applicants or employees eligible for promotion. There is a major difference in saying that than what you believe which is an imaginary lie of discrimination against whites. Whites are 70 percent f the students in college and you claim they are being denied opportunity based on race. 70 percent!
> 
> Therefore you think whites are entitled to 100 percent and if they don't get it somehow, if they can't have everything they are being discriminated against.
> 
> Divine Wind,
> 
> You are another dumb ass white person just like correll who seems to think that me standing for equal rights for blacks is racism.
Click to expand...


You understanding of percentages is still suspiciously bad.


You seem to assume that a particular group should be represented proportionally in, say, college enrollments.

This demonstrates an understanding of proportions that you pretended not to understand at other times, such as discussing crime stats.


HOWEVER, you are now pretending to think that all groups are equal when it comes to academic achievement.


Which is absurd.


I have linked to the study that demonstrates not only anti-white discrimination in ivy league admissions, but exactly HOW MUCH anti-white discrimination there is.


----------



## IM2

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....I challenge you to quote me saying something racist, to justify your above statement.
> 
> 
> 
> Every time you give support to "white culture" or "white heritage" is as racist is IM2 claiming to support "black culture".  Non-racist patriots put America first, not skin tone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What you just said, does not even come close to meeting the dictionary definition of racism. Thus you have failed my challenge. But by making a good faith effort, you are miles ahead of the liberals.
> 
> 2. Wanting the my interests and the interests of my people represented in political debate and government policy is unpatriotic or un American.
> 
> 3. I want my interests represented and I want equal treatment under the law for me and mine. IM2 wants continued discrimination in his favor. That is a huge difference, and if you deny that, your pretense of being moderate is a sham.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already have all those things. I am not supporting discrimination in anyone's favor. I am saying that whites are not 100 percept of all qualified college students or job applicants or employees eligible for promotion. There is a major difference in saying that than what you believe which is an imaginary lie of discrimination against whites. Whites are 70 percent f the students in college and you claim they are being denied opportunity based on race. 70 percent!
> 
> Therefore you think whites are entitled to 100 percent and if they don't get it somehow, if they can't have everything they are being discriminated against.
> 
> Divine Wind,
> 
> You are another dumb ass white person just like correll who seems to think that me standing for equal rights for blacks is racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You understanding of percentages is still suspiciously bad.
> 
> 
> You seem to assume that a particular group should be represented proportionally in, say, college enrollments.
> 
> This demonstrates an understanding of proportions that you pretended not to understand at other times, such as discussing crime stats.
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, you are now pretending to think that all groups are equal when it comes to academic achievement.
> 
> 
> Which is absurd.
> 
> 
> I have linked to the study that demonstrates not only anti-white discrimination in ivy league admissions, but exactly HOW MUCH anti-white discrimination there is.
Click to expand...


You've done none of that. My understanding of percentages is outstanding. What I am saying is that 100 percent of all eligible applicants for admission are not white.  I also say that whites will always have most of the high test scores because there are more of them. I am also saying that SAT scores have never been the sole determinant of anything, they have been used since 1926, no one white was complaining about SAT scores for the 40 years before the civil rights act allowed blacks into colleges and the only reason why racists like you argue SAT scores is just that, you are a racist that wants 100 percent white enrollment into college. Whites are 70 percent of all college students in America. That's counting students attending historically black colleges. So there are institutions where whites are 80-90 percent of the student body. Hence whites are not being discriminated against in college admittance,. You haven't shown any anti white discrimination policy because there are none. You see dumb ass, anti white discrimination doesn't mean whites are 80 percent of a populate of college students but because they cannot get 81 percent that they are being cheated.


----------



## Divine Wind

IM2 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....I challenge you to quote me saying something racist, to justify your above statement.
> 
> 
> 
> Every time you give support to "white culture" or "white heritage" is as racist is IM2 claiming to support "black culture".  Non-racist patriots put America first, not skin tone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What you just said, does not even come close to meeting the dictionary definition of racism. Thus you have failed my challenge. But by making a good faith effort, you are miles ahead of the liberals.
> 
> 2. Wanting the my interests and the interests of my people represented in political debate and government policy is unpatriotic or un American.
> 
> 3. I want my interests represented and I want equal treatment under the law for me and mine. IM2 wants continued discrimination in his favor. That is a huge difference, and if you deny that, your pretense of being moderate is a sham.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already have all those things. I am not supporting discrimination in anyone's favor. I am saying that whites are not 100 percept of all qualified college students or job applicants or employees eligible for promotion. There is a major difference in saying that than what you believe which is an imaginary lie of discrimination against whites. Whites are 70 percent f the students in college and you claim they are being denied opportunity based on race. 70 percent!
> 
> Therefore you think whites are entitled to 100 percent and if they don't get it somehow, if they can't have everything they are being discriminated against.
> 
> Divine Wind,
> 
> You are another dumb ass white person just like correll who seems to think that me standing for equal rights for blacks is racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You understanding of percentages is still suspiciously bad.
> 
> 
> You seem to assume that a particular group should be represented proportionally in, say, college enrollments.
> 
> This demonstrates an understanding of proportions that you pretended not to understand at other times, such as discussing crime stats.
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, you are now pretending to think that all groups are equal when it comes to academic achievement.
> 
> 
> Which is absurd.
> 
> 
> I have linked to the study that demonstrates not only anti-white discrimination in ivy league admissions, but exactly HOW MUCH anti-white discrimination there is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've done none of that. My understanding of percentages is outstanding. What I am saying is that 100 percent of all eligible applicants for admission are not white.  I also say that whites will always have most of the high test scores because there are more of them. I am also saying that SAT scores have never been the sole determinant of anything, they have been used since 1926, no one white was complaining about SAT scores for the 40 years before the civil rights act allowed blacks into colleges and the only reason why racists like you argue SAT scores is just that, you are a racist that wants 100 percent white enrollment into college. Whites are 70 percent of all college students in America. That's counting students attending historically black colleges. So there are institutions where whites are 80-90 percent of the student body. Hence whites are not being discriminated against in college admittance,. You haven't shown any anti white discrimination policy because there are none. You see dumb ass, anti white discrimination doesn't mean whites are 80 percent of a populate of college students but because they cannot get 81 percent that they are being cheated.
Click to expand...

Let's cut to the chase:  Do you agree that people should be admitted or employed based solely on their qualifications such SAT scores and entrance exam tests or do you think some groups of people need a "boost" or should be admitted even if less qualified?


----------



## IM2

Divine.Wind said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time you give support to "white culture" or "white heritage" is as racist is IM2 claiming to support "black culture".  Non-racist patriots put America first, not skin tone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What you just said, does not even come close to meeting the dictionary definition of racism. Thus you have failed my challenge. But by making a good faith effort, you are miles ahead of the liberals.
> 
> 2. Wanting the my interests and the interests of my people represented in political debate and government policy is unpatriotic or un American.
> 
> 3. I want my interests represented and I want equal treatment under the law for me and mine. IM2 wants continued discrimination in his favor. That is a huge difference, and if you deny that, your pretense of being moderate is a sham.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You already have all those things. I am not supporting discrimination in anyone's favor. I am saying that whites are not 100 percept of all qualified college students or job applicants or employees eligible for promotion. There is a major difference in saying that than what you believe which is an imaginary lie of discrimination against whites. Whites are 70 percent f the students in college and you claim they are being denied opportunity based on race. 70 percent!
> 
> Therefore you think whites are entitled to 100 percent and if they don't get it somehow, if they can't have everything they are being discriminated against.
> 
> Divine Wind,
> 
> You are another dumb ass white person just like correll who seems to think that me standing for equal rights for blacks is racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You understanding of percentages is still suspiciously bad.
> 
> 
> You seem to assume that a particular group should be represented proportionally in, say, college enrollments.
> 
> This demonstrates an understanding of proportions that you pretended not to understand at other times, such as discussing crime stats.
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, you are now pretending to think that all groups are equal when it comes to academic achievement.
> 
> 
> Which is absurd.
> 
> 
> I have linked to the study that demonstrates not only anti-white discrimination in ivy league admissions, but exactly HOW MUCH anti-white discrimination there is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've done none of that. My understanding of percentages is outstanding. What I am saying is that 100 percent of all eligible applicants for admission are not white.  I also say that whites will always have most of the high test scores because there are more of them. I am also saying that SAT scores have never been the sole determinant of anything, they have been used since 1926, no one white was complaining about SAT scores for the 40 years before the civil rights act allowed blacks into colleges and the only reason why racists like you argue SAT scores is just that, you are a racist that wants 100 percent white enrollment into college. Whites are 70 percent of all college students in America. That's counting students attending historically black colleges. So there are institutions where whites are 80-90 percent of the student body. Hence whites are not being discriminated against in college admittance,. You haven't shown any anti white discrimination policy because there are none. You see dumb ass, anti white discrimination doesn't mean whites are 80 percent of a populate of college students but because they cannot get 81 percent that they are being cheated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's cut to the chase:  Do you agree that people should be admitted or employed based solely on their qualifications such SAT scores and entrance exam tests or do you think some groups of people need a "boost" or should be admitted even if less qualified?
Click to expand...


Ok let's cut to the chase. Do you not understand that since 1776 up until today whites are admitted and employed based upon a boost they get because of their skin color regardless, whether or not they are less qualified?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What you just said, does not even come close to meeting the dictionary definition of racism. Thus you have failed my challenge. But by making a good faith effort, you are miles ahead of the liberals.
> 
> 2. Wanting the my interests and the interests of my people represented in political debate and government policy is unpatriotic or un American.
> 
> 3. I want my interests represented and I want equal treatment under the law for me and mine. IM2 wants continued discrimination in his favor. That is a huge difference, and if you deny that, your pretense of being moderate is a sham.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You already have all those things. I am not supporting discrimination in anyone's favor. I am saying that whites are not 100 percept of all qualified college students or job applicants or employees eligible for promotion. There is a major difference in saying that than what you believe which is an imaginary lie of discrimination against whites. Whites are 70 percent f the students in college and you claim they are being denied opportunity based on race. 70 percent!
> 
> Therefore you think whites are entitled to 100 percent and if they don't get it somehow, if they can't have everything they are being discriminated against.
> 
> Divine Wind,
> 
> You are another dumb ass white person just like correll who seems to think that me standing for equal rights for blacks is racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You understanding of percentages is still suspiciously bad.
> 
> 
> You seem to assume that a particular group should be represented proportionally in, say, college enrollments.
> 
> This demonstrates an understanding of proportions that you pretended not to understand at other times, such as discussing crime stats.
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, you are now pretending to think that all groups are equal when it comes to academic achievement.
> 
> 
> Which is absurd.
> 
> 
> I have linked to the study that demonstrates not only anti-white discrimination in ivy league admissions, but exactly HOW MUCH anti-white discrimination there is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've done none of that. My understanding of percentages is outstanding. What I am saying is that 100 percent of all eligible applicants for admission are not white.  I also say that whites will always have most of the high test scores because there are more of them. I am also saying that SAT scores have never been the sole determinant of anything, they have been used since 1926, no one white was complaining about SAT scores for the 40 years before the civil rights act allowed blacks into colleges and the only reason why racists like you argue SAT scores is just that, you are a racist that wants 100 percent white enrollment into college. Whites are 70 percent of all college students in America. That's counting students attending historically black colleges. So there are institutions where whites are 80-90 percent of the student body. Hence whites are not being discriminated against in college admittance,. You haven't shown any anti white discrimination policy because there are none. You see dumb ass, anti white discrimination doesn't mean whites are 80 percent of a populate of college students but because they cannot get 81 percent that they are being cheated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's cut to the chase:  Do you agree that people should be admitted or employed based solely on their qualifications such SAT scores and entrance exam tests or do you think some groups of people need a "boost" or should be admitted even if less qualified?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok let's cut to the chase. Do you not understand that since 1776 up until today whites are admitted and employed based upon a boost they get because of their skin color regardless, whether or not they are less qualified?
Click to expand...


So, every white person anywhere in the US who got a job today only did so because of their skin color? Is that your position?


----------



## Divine Wind

IM2 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What you just said, does not even come close to meeting the dictionary definition of racism. Thus you have failed my challenge. But by making a good faith effort, you are miles ahead of the liberals.
> 
> 2. Wanting the my interests and the interests of my people represented in political debate and government policy is unpatriotic or un American.
> 
> 3. I want my interests represented and I want equal treatment under the law for me and mine. IM2 wants continued discrimination in his favor. That is a huge difference, and if you deny that, your pretense of being moderate is a sham.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You already have all those things. I am not supporting discrimination in anyone's favor. I am saying that whites are not 100 percept of all qualified college students or job applicants or employees eligible for promotion. There is a major difference in saying that than what you believe which is an imaginary lie of discrimination against whites. Whites are 70 percent f the students in college and you claim they are being denied opportunity based on race. 70 percent!
> 
> Therefore you think whites are entitled to 100 percent and if they don't get it somehow, if they can't have everything they are being discriminated against.
> 
> Divine Wind,
> 
> You are another dumb ass white person just like correll who seems to think that me standing for equal rights for blacks is racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You understanding of percentages is still suspiciously bad.
> 
> 
> You seem to assume that a particular group should be represented proportionally in, say, college enrollments.
> 
> This demonstrates an understanding of proportions that you pretended not to understand at other times, such as discussing crime stats.
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, you are now pretending to think that all groups are equal when it comes to academic achievement.
> 
> 
> Which is absurd.
> 
> 
> I have linked to the study that demonstrates not only anti-white discrimination in ivy league admissions, but exactly HOW MUCH anti-white discrimination there is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've done none of that. My understanding of percentages is outstanding. What I am saying is that 100 percent of all eligible applicants for admission are not white.  I also say that whites will always have most of the high test scores because there are more of them. I am also saying that SAT scores have never been the sole determinant of anything, they have been used since 1926, no one white was complaining about SAT scores for the 40 years before the civil rights act allowed blacks into colleges and the only reason why racists like you argue SAT scores is just that, you are a racist that wants 100 percent white enrollment into college. Whites are 70 percent of all college students in America. That's counting students attending historically black colleges. So there are institutions where whites are 80-90 percent of the student body. Hence whites are not being discriminated against in college admittance,. You haven't shown any anti white discrimination policy because there are none. You see dumb ass, anti white discrimination doesn't mean whites are 80 percent of a populate of college students but because they cannot get 81 percent that they are being cheated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's cut to the chase:  Do you agree that people should be admitted or employed based solely on their qualifications such SAT scores and entrance exam tests or do you think some groups of people need a "boost" or should be admitted even if less qualified?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok let's cut to the chase. Do you not understand that since 1776 up until today whites are admitted and employed based upon a boost they get because of their skin color regardless, whether or not they are less qualified?
Click to expand...

Only in the minds of racists.   You know, like yourself.  Sure, for several decades, whites dominated Europe and Northern America, but that began changing in the US in the mid-60s.  Do you not understand history?


----------



## Divine Wind

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You already have all those things. I am not supporting discrimination in anyone's favor. I am saying that whites are not 100 percept of all qualified college students or job applicants or employees eligible for promotion. There is a major difference in saying that than what you believe which is an imaginary lie of discrimination against whites. Whites are 70 percent f the students in college and you claim they are being denied opportunity based on race. 70 percent!
> 
> Therefore you think whites are entitled to 100 percent and if they don't get it somehow, if they can't have everything they are being discriminated against.
> 
> Divine Wind,
> 
> You are another dumb ass white person just like correll who seems to think that me standing for equal rights for blacks is racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You understanding of percentages is still suspiciously bad.
> 
> 
> You seem to assume that a particular group should be represented proportionally in, say, college enrollments.
> 
> This demonstrates an understanding of proportions that you pretended not to understand at other times, such as discussing crime stats.
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, you are now pretending to think that all groups are equal when it comes to academic achievement.
> 
> 
> Which is absurd.
> 
> 
> I have linked to the study that demonstrates not only anti-white discrimination in ivy league admissions, but exactly HOW MUCH anti-white discrimination there is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've done none of that. My understanding of percentages is outstanding. What I am saying is that 100 percent of all eligible applicants for admission are not white.  I also say that whites will always have most of the high test scores because there are more of them. I am also saying that SAT scores have never been the sole determinant of anything, they have been used since 1926, no one white was complaining about SAT scores for the 40 years before the civil rights act allowed blacks into colleges and the only reason why racists like you argue SAT scores is just that, you are a racist that wants 100 percent white enrollment into college. Whites are 70 percent of all college students in America. That's counting students attending historically black colleges. So there are institutions where whites are 80-90 percent of the student body. Hence whites are not being discriminated against in college admittance,. You haven't shown any anti white discrimination policy because there are none. You see dumb ass, anti white discrimination doesn't mean whites are 80 percent of a populate of college students but because they cannot get 81 percent that they are being cheated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's cut to the chase:  Do you agree that people should be admitted or employed based solely on their qualifications such SAT scores and entrance exam tests or do you think some groups of people need a "boost" or should be admitted even if less qualified?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok let's cut to the chase. Do you not understand that since 1776 up until today whites are admitted and employed based upon a boost they get because of their skin color regardless, whether or not they are less qualified?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, every white person anywhere in the US who got a job today only did so because of their skin color? Is that your position?
Click to expand...

That's exactly what he is saying.  Additionally, he's saying any black man who has failed only failed because of white people, therefore, according to him, all white people owe all black people "reparations". 

Of course, he's never stated a figure of how much each white person owes each black person nor what happens afterward or whether it would bankrupt the nation causing even more misery on all Americans.


----------



## LOIE

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You already have all those things. I am not supporting discrimination in anyone's favor. I am saying that whites are not 100 percept of all qualified college students or job applicants or employees eligible for promotion. There is a major difference in saying that than what you believe which is an imaginary lie of discrimination against whites. Whites are 70 percent f the students in college and you claim they are being denied opportunity based on race. 70 percent!
> 
> Therefore you think whites are entitled to 100 percent and if they don't get it somehow, if they can't have everything they are being discriminated against.
> 
> Divine Wind,
> 
> You are another dumb ass white person just like correll who seems to think that me standing for equal rights for blacks is racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You understanding of percentages is still suspiciously bad.
> 
> 
> You seem to assume that a particular group should be represented proportionally in, say, college enrollments.
> 
> This demonstrates an understanding of proportions that you pretended not to understand at other times, such as discussing crime stats.
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, you are now pretending to think that all groups are equal when it comes to academic achievement.
> 
> 
> Which is absurd.
> 
> 
> I have linked to the study that demonstrates not only anti-white discrimination in ivy league admissions, but exactly HOW MUCH anti-white discrimination there is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've done none of that. My understanding of percentages is outstanding. What I am saying is that 100 percent of all eligible applicants for admission are not white.  I also say that whites will always have most of the high test scores because there are more of them. I am also saying that SAT scores have never been the sole determinant of anything, they have been used since 1926, no one white was complaining about SAT scores for the 40 years before the civil rights act allowed blacks into colleges and the only reason why racists like you argue SAT scores is just that, you are a racist that wants 100 percent white enrollment into college. Whites are 70 percent of all college students in America. That's counting students attending historically black colleges. So there are institutions where whites are 80-90 percent of the student body. Hence whites are not being discriminated against in college admittance,. You haven't shown any anti white discrimination policy because there are none. You see dumb ass, anti white discrimination doesn't mean whites are 80 percent of a populate of college students but because they cannot get 81 percent that they are being cheated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's cut to the chase:  Do you agree that people should be admitted or employed based solely on their qualifications such SAT scores and entrance exam tests or do you think some groups of people need a "boost" or should be admitted even if less qualified?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok let's cut to the chase. Do you not understand that since 1776 up until today whites are admitted and employed based upon a boost they get because of their skin color regardless, whether or not they are less qualified?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, every white person anywhere in the US who got a job today only did so because of their skin color? Is that your position?
Click to expand...

I'd like to jump in here. The book I'm reading asserts that aspects of family background, such as wealth and social connections open doors of opportunity regardless of education or motivation. It states that people who live in segregated communities lack that connection to the rest of society, and personal contacts and friendship networks are among the most important means by which people get jobs. Most find jobs through friends, relatives, neighbors or acquaintances they know casually. The more socially isolated you are, the harder it can be to find employment.


----------



## Unkotare

Delores Paulk said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You understanding of percentages is still suspiciously bad.
> 
> 
> You seem to assume that a particular group should be represented proportionally in, say, college enrollments.
> 
> This demonstrates an understanding of proportions that you pretended not to understand at other times, such as discussing crime stats.
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, you are now pretending to think that all groups are equal when it comes to academic achievement.
> 
> 
> Which is absurd.
> 
> 
> I have linked to the study that demonstrates not only anti-white discrimination in ivy league admissions, but exactly HOW MUCH anti-white discrimination there is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've done none of that. My understanding of percentages is outstanding. What I am saying is that 100 percent of all eligible applicants for admission are not white.  I also say that whites will always have most of the high test scores because there are more of them. I am also saying that SAT scores have never been the sole determinant of anything, they have been used since 1926, no one white was complaining about SAT scores for the 40 years before the civil rights act allowed blacks into colleges and the only reason why racists like you argue SAT scores is just that, you are a racist that wants 100 percent white enrollment into college. Whites are 70 percent of all college students in America. That's counting students attending historically black colleges. So there are institutions where whites are 80-90 percent of the student body. Hence whites are not being discriminated against in college admittance,. You haven't shown any anti white discrimination policy because there are none. You see dumb ass, anti white discrimination doesn't mean whites are 80 percent of a populate of college students but because they cannot get 81 percent that they are being cheated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's cut to the chase:  Do you agree that people should be admitted or employed based solely on their qualifications such SAT scores and entrance exam tests or do you think some groups of people need a "boost" or should be admitted even if less qualified?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok let's cut to the chase. Do you not understand that since 1776 up until today whites are admitted and employed based upon a boost they get because of their skin color regardless, whether or not they are less qualified?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, every white person anywhere in the US who got a job today only did so because of their skin color? Is that your position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to jump in here. The book I'm reading asserts that aspects of family background, such as wealth and social connections open doors of opportunity regardless of education or motivation. It states that people who live in segregated communities lack that connection to the rest of society, and personal contacts and friendship networks are among the most important means by which people get jobs. Most find jobs through friends, relatives, neighbors or acquaintances they know casually. The more socially isolated you are, the harder it can be to find employment.
Click to expand...



Is that how you got every job you've ever had? That has most certainly not been my experience.


----------



## ChrisL

Delores Paulk said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You understanding of percentages is still suspiciously bad.
> 
> 
> You seem to assume that a particular group should be represented proportionally in, say, college enrollments.
> 
> This demonstrates an understanding of proportions that you pretended not to understand at other times, such as discussing crime stats.
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, you are now pretending to think that all groups are equal when it comes to academic achievement.
> 
> 
> Which is absurd.
> 
> 
> I have linked to the study that demonstrates not only anti-white discrimination in ivy league admissions, but exactly HOW MUCH anti-white discrimination there is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've done none of that. My understanding of percentages is outstanding. What I am saying is that 100 percent of all eligible applicants for admission are not white.  I also say that whites will always have most of the high test scores because there are more of them. I am also saying that SAT scores have never been the sole determinant of anything, they have been used since 1926, no one white was complaining about SAT scores for the 40 years before the civil rights act allowed blacks into colleges and the only reason why racists like you argue SAT scores is just that, you are a racist that wants 100 percent white enrollment into college. Whites are 70 percent of all college students in America. That's counting students attending historically black colleges. So there are institutions where whites are 80-90 percent of the student body. Hence whites are not being discriminated against in college admittance,. You haven't shown any anti white discrimination policy because there are none. You see dumb ass, anti white discrimination doesn't mean whites are 80 percent of a populate of college students but because they cannot get 81 percent that they are being cheated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's cut to the chase:  Do you agree that people should be admitted or employed based solely on their qualifications such SAT scores and entrance exam tests or do you think some groups of people need a "boost" or should be admitted even if less qualified?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok let's cut to the chase. Do you not understand that since 1776 up until today whites are admitted and employed based upon a boost they get because of their skin color regardless, whether or not they are less qualified?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, every white person anywhere in the US who got a job today only did so because of their skin color? Is that your position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to jump in here. The book I'm reading asserts that aspects of family background, such as wealth and social connections open doors of opportunity regardless of education or motivation. It states that people who live in segregated communities lack that connection to the rest of society, and personal contacts and friendship networks are among the most important means by which people get jobs. Most find jobs through friends, relatives, neighbors or acquaintances they know casually. The more socially isolated you are, the harder it can be to find employment.
Click to expand...


Then stop socially isolating yourself.  Black people aren't the only people who were brought up poor.  I don't see how you can blame this on anyone.  Get out there, apply for jobs, make connections with people who can help you.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've done none of that. My understanding of percentages is outstanding. What I am saying is that 100 percent of all eligible applicants for admission are not white.  I also say that whites will always have most of the high test scores because there are more of them. I am also saying that SAT scores have never been the sole determinant of anything, they have been used since 1926, no one white was complaining about SAT scores for the 40 years before the civil rights act allowed blacks into colleges and the only reason why racists like you argue SAT scores is just that, you are a racist that wants 100 percent white enrollment into college. Whites are 70 percent of all college students in America. That's counting students attending historically black colleges. So there are institutions where whites are 80-90 percent of the student body. Hence whites are not being discriminated against in college admittance,. You haven't shown any anti white discrimination policy because there are none. You see dumb ass, anti white discrimination doesn't mean whites are 80 percent of a populate of college students but because they cannot get 81 percent that they are being cheated.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's cut to the chase:  Do you agree that people should be admitted or employed based solely on their qualifications such SAT scores and entrance exam tests or do you think some groups of people need a "boost" or should be admitted even if less qualified?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok let's cut to the chase. Do you not understand that since 1776 up until today whites are admitted and employed based upon a boost they get because of their skin color regardless, whether or not they are less qualified?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, every white person anywhere in the US who got a job today only did so because of their skin color? Is that your position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to jump in here. The book I'm reading asserts that aspects of family background, such as wealth and social connections open doors of opportunity regardless of education or motivation. It states that people who live in segregated communities lack that connection to the rest of society, and personal contacts and friendship networks are among the most important means by which people get jobs. Most find jobs through friends, relatives, neighbors or acquaintances they know casually. The more socially isolated you are, the harder it can be to find employment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that how you got every job you've ever had? That has most certainly not been my experience.
Click to expand...


You are white. I know you would like to think you got all of your jobs because you were the best person for the job. You see Unkotare, your experience is not mine.  So you can't dispute me when I say that race is a factor for people of color. History shows us that for most of he 241 year history of this nation whites have been given things they denied others based upon race. Those who got denied are behind because of what was done. So now that there are measures in place to provide equal opportunities whites seem to think that means whites are being denied of something which is not the truth. Until certain whites stop lying to themselves about how things have gone down, then we are going to have this fight..


----------



## IM2

ChrisL said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've done none of that. My understanding of percentages is outstanding. What I am saying is that 100 percent of all eligible applicants for admission are not white.  I also say that whites will always have most of the high test scores because there are more of them. I am also saying that SAT scores have never been the sole determinant of anything, they have been used since 1926, no one white was complaining about SAT scores for the 40 years before the civil rights act allowed blacks into colleges and the only reason why racists like you argue SAT scores is just that, you are a racist that wants 100 percent white enrollment into college. Whites are 70 percent of all college students in America. That's counting students attending historically black colleges. So there are institutions where whites are 80-90 percent of the student body. Hence whites are not being discriminated against in college admittance,. You haven't shown any anti white discrimination policy because there are none. You see dumb ass, anti white discrimination doesn't mean whites are 80 percent of a populate of college students but because they cannot get 81 percent that they are being cheated.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's cut to the chase:  Do you agree that people should be admitted or employed based solely on their qualifications such SAT scores and entrance exam tests or do you think some groups of people need a "boost" or should be admitted even if less qualified?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok let's cut to the chase. Do you not understand that since 1776 up until today whites are admitted and employed based upon a boost they get because of their skin color regardless, whether or not they are less qualified?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, every white person anywhere in the US who got a job today only did so because of their skin color? Is that your position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to jump in here. The book I'm reading asserts that aspects of family background, such as wealth and social connections open doors of opportunity regardless of education or motivation. It states that people who live in segregated communities lack that connection to the rest of society, and personal contacts and friendship networks are among the most important means by which people get jobs. Most find jobs through friends, relatives, neighbors or acquaintances they know casually. The more socially isolated you are, the harder it can be to find employment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then stop socially isolating yourself.  Black people aren't the only people who were brought up poor.  I don't see how you can blame this on anyone.  Get out there, apply for jobs, make connections with people who can help you.
Click to expand...


I am black and we don't socially isolate ourselves. We blame whites because whites made this system and whites continue practicing racism in this system. This snot about  being bought up poor dumb ass.


----------



## ChrisL

IM2 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's cut to the chase:  Do you agree that people should be admitted or employed based solely on their qualifications such SAT scores and entrance exam tests or do you think some groups of people need a "boost" or should be admitted even if less qualified?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok let's cut to the chase. Do you not understand that since 1776 up until today whites are admitted and employed based upon a boost they get because of their skin color regardless, whether or not they are less qualified?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, every white person anywhere in the US who got a job today only did so because of their skin color? Is that your position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to jump in here. The book I'm reading asserts that aspects of family background, such as wealth and social connections open doors of opportunity regardless of education or motivation. It states that people who live in segregated communities lack that connection to the rest of society, and personal contacts and friendship networks are among the most important means by which people get jobs. Most find jobs through friends, relatives, neighbors or acquaintances they know casually. The more socially isolated you are, the harder it can be to find employment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then stop socially isolating yourself.  Black people aren't the only people who were brought up poor.  I don't see how you can blame this on anyone.  Get out there, apply for jobs, make connections with people who can help you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am black and we don't socially isolate ourselves. We blame whites because whites made this system and whites continue practicing racism in this system. This snot about  being bought up poor dumb ass.
Click to expand...


Plenty of black people have or have had jobs.  What in the hell are you talking about?  Denying someone a job strictly because of their race is illegal, and then there is AA!


----------



## IM2

Divine.Wind said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You understanding of percentages is still suspiciously bad.
> 
> 
> You seem to assume that a particular group should be represented proportionally in, say, college enrollments.
> 
> This demonstrates an understanding of proportions that you pretended not to understand at other times, such as discussing crime stats.
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, you are now pretending to think that all groups are equal when it comes to academic achievement.
> 
> 
> Which is absurd.
> 
> 
> I have linked to the study that demonstrates not only anti-white discrimination in ivy league admissions, but exactly HOW MUCH anti-white discrimination there is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've done none of that. My understanding of percentages is outstanding. What I am saying is that 100 percent of all eligible applicants for admission are not white.  I also say that whites will always have most of the high test scores because there are more of them. I am also saying that SAT scores have never been the sole determinant of anything, they have been used since 1926, no one white was complaining about SAT scores for the 40 years before the civil rights act allowed blacks into colleges and the only reason why racists like you argue SAT scores is just that, you are a racist that wants 100 percent white enrollment into college. Whites are 70 percent of all college students in America. That's counting students attending historically black colleges. So there are institutions where whites are 80-90 percent of the student body. Hence whites are not being discriminated against in college admittance,. You haven't shown any anti white discrimination policy because there are none. You see dumb ass, anti white discrimination doesn't mean whites are 80 percent of a populate of college students but because they cannot get 81 percent that they are being cheated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's cut to the chase:  Do you agree that people should be admitted or employed based solely on their qualifications such SAT scores and entrance exam tests or do you think some groups of people need a "boost" or should be admitted even if less qualified?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok let's cut to the chase. Do you not understand that since 1776 up until today whites are admitted and employed based upon a boost they get because of their skin color regardless, whether or not they are less qualified?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, every white person anywhere in the US who got a job today only did so because of their skin color? Is that your position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly what he is saying.  Additionally, he's saying any black man who has failed only failed because of white people, therefore, according to him, all white people owe all black people "reparations".
> 
> Of course, he's never stated a figure of how much each white person owes each black person nor what happens afterward or whether it would bankrupt the nation causing even more misery on all Americans.
Click to expand...


No that is what YOU are saying. I am saying that blacks are owed reparations for EVERYTHING we have endured here. it is a human rights violation. I have also stated that Indians get reparations annually, and the Japanese got them for being interred in camps. So then you really have no rightful objection to us asking for reparations. If no one else had ever got them, you  could make the argument you are making. The nation is not bankrupting itself paying the Indians every year. So then you really make no sense.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's cut to the chase:  Do you agree that people should be admitted or employed based solely on their qualifications such SAT scores and entrance exam tests or do you think some groups of people need a "boost" or should be admitted even if less qualified?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok let's cut to the chase. Do you not understand that since 1776 up until today whites are admitted and employed based upon a boost they get because of their skin color regardless, whether or not they are less qualified?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, every white person anywhere in the US who got a job today only did so because of their skin color? Is that your position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to jump in here. The book I'm reading asserts that aspects of family background, such as wealth and social connections open doors of opportunity regardless of education or motivation. It states that people who live in segregated communities lack that connection to the rest of society, and personal contacts and friendship networks are among the most important means by which people get jobs. Most find jobs through friends, relatives, neighbors or acquaintances they know casually. The more socially isolated you are, the harder it can be to find employment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Is that how you got every job you've ever had? That has most certainly not been my experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are white. .....
Click to expand...



You caught me.


----------



## IM2

ChrisL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok let's cut to the chase. Do you not understand that since 1776 up until today whites are admitted and employed based upon a boost they get because of their skin color regardless, whether or not they are less qualified?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, every white person anywhere in the US who got a job today only did so because of their skin color? Is that your position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to jump in here. The book I'm reading asserts that aspects of family background, such as wealth and social connections open doors of opportunity regardless of education or motivation. It states that people who live in segregated communities lack that connection to the rest of society, and personal contacts and friendship networks are among the most important means by which people get jobs. Most find jobs through friends, relatives, neighbors or acquaintances they know casually. The more socially isolated you are, the harder it can be to find employment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then stop socially isolating yourself.  Black people aren't the only people who were brought up poor.  I don't see how you can blame this on anyone.  Get out there, apply for jobs, make connections with people who can help you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am black and we don't socially isolate ourselves. We blame whites because whites made this system and whites continue practicing racism in this system. This snot about  being bought up poor dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of black people have or have had jobs.  What in the hell are you talking about?  Denying someone a job strictly because of their race is illegal, and then there is AA!
Click to expand...


You outta know about AA white woman since white females are the biggest benefactor of the policy So then don't talk about AA only when the conversation is about blacks. You ask a question. I am telling you that blacks aren't socially isolated and that white racism plays a part in the situation blacks face today. You are white and misinformed. Any white female who only thinks AA applies only to blacks is really too damned stupid to try holding a conversation with me on this matter. Murder is illegal and it still happens. So think about that .each time you try that excuse to deny white racism against people of color.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> ... I am saying that blacks are owed reparations for EVERYTHING .....




Which blacks?


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> .... You see Unkotare, your experience is not mine. ......




What a coincidence, your experience is not mine. Of course, neither of our experiences is the next guy's.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I am saying that blacks are owed reparations for EVERYTHING .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which blacks?
Click to expand...


Which Indians get reparations now?

Which Japanese got reparations during Reagan?

Stop asking dumb ass questions.


----------



## IM2

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... You see Unkotare, your experience is not mine. ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a coincidence, your experience is not mine. Of course, neither of our experiences is the next guy's.
Click to expand...


Yeah but you are trying to tell me how my experience cannot be because in your experience what I said didn't happen.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I am saying that blacks are owed reparations for EVERYTHING .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which blacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which Indians get reparations now?
> 
> Which Japanese got reparations during Reagan?
> 
> Stop asking dumb ass questions.
Click to expand...


Stop ducking and just answer a simple question.


----------



## Unkotare

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... You see Unkotare, your experience is not mine. ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a coincidence, your experience is not mine. Of course, neither of our experiences is the next guy's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah but you are trying to tell me how my experience cannot be ...
Click to expand...



I never said that. I notice you make a lot of dishonest claims about other people.


----------



## ChrisL

IM2 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, every white person anywhere in the US who got a job today only did so because of their skin color? Is that your position?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to jump in here. The book I'm reading asserts that aspects of family background, such as wealth and social connections open doors of opportunity regardless of education or motivation. It states that people who live in segregated communities lack that connection to the rest of society, and personal contacts and friendship networks are among the most important means by which people get jobs. Most find jobs through friends, relatives, neighbors or acquaintances they know casually. The more socially isolated you are, the harder it can be to find employment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then stop socially isolating yourself.  Black people aren't the only people who were brought up poor.  I don't see how you can blame this on anyone.  Get out there, apply for jobs, make connections with people who can help you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am black and we don't socially isolate ourselves. We blame whites because whites made this system and whites continue practicing racism in this system. This snot about  being bought up poor dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of black people have or have had jobs.  What in the hell are you talking about?  Denying someone a job strictly because of their race is illegal, and then there is AA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You outta know about AA white woman since white females are the biggest benefactor of the policy So then don't talk about AA only when the conversation is about blacks. You ask a question. I am telling you that blacks aren't socially isolated and that white racism plays a part in the situation blacks face today. You are white and misinformed. Any white female who only thinks AA applies only to blacks is really too damned stupid to try holding a conversation with me on this matter. Murder is illegal and it still happens. So think about that .each time you try that excuse to deny white racism against people of color.
Click to expand...


I most certainly CAN talk about AA.  Who are you to tell me what I can or cannot talk about?  And you have the NERVE to ask me to give you money?  You cannot be serious.  Lol.  For WHAT exactly?  Why should any white people have to give you any money?  You are a free person.  Go get a job.


----------



## IM2

ChrisL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to jump in here. The book I'm reading asserts that aspects of family background, such as wealth and social connections open doors of opportunity regardless of education or motivation. It states that people who live in segregated communities lack that connection to the rest of society, and personal contacts and friendship networks are among the most important means by which people get jobs. Most find jobs through friends, relatives, neighbors or acquaintances they know casually. The more socially isolated you are, the harder it can be to find employment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then stop socially isolating yourself.  Black people aren't the only people who were brought up poor.  I don't see how you can blame this on anyone.  Get out there, apply for jobs, make connections with people who can help you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am black and we don't socially isolate ourselves. We blame whites because whites made this system and whites continue practicing racism in this system. This snot about  being bought up poor dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of black people have or have had jobs.  What in the hell are you talking about?  Denying someone a job strictly because of their race is illegal, and then there is AA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You outta know about AA white woman since white females are the biggest benefactor of the policy So then don't talk about AA only when the conversation is about blacks. You ask a question. I am telling you that blacks aren't socially isolated and that white racism plays a part in the situation blacks face today. You are white and misinformed. Any white female who only thinks AA applies only to blacks is really too damned stupid to try holding a conversation with me on this matter. Murder is illegal and it still happens. So think about that .each time you try that excuse to deny white racism against people of color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I most certainly CAN talk about AA.  Who are you to tell me what I can or cannot talk about?  And you have the NERVE to ask me to give you money?  You cannot be serious.  Lol.  For WHAT exactly?  Why should any white people have to give you any money?  You are a free person.  Go get a job.
Click to expand...


When you talk about AA then talk about how you white women are the major benefactors of the policy instead of mentioning it only as it pertains to blacks. Because white women like you are were you are today because of AA. If not for that your ass would be buck naked in the kitchen cooking and pushing out babies. Tale your misinformed ass to a Native American and ask them why they are getting reparations you pay for every year. And if you know anyone Japanese, ask them were they here in the 80's and If they were did they get reparations.

Then come back to me with the same dumb shit you posted tonight.


----------



## ChrisL

IM2 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then stop socially isolating yourself.  Black people aren't the only people who were brought up poor.  I don't see how you can blame this on anyone.  Get out there, apply for jobs, make connections with people who can help you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am black and we don't socially isolate ourselves. We blame whites because whites made this system and whites continue practicing racism in this system. This snot about  being bought up poor dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of black people have or have had jobs.  What in the hell are you talking about?  Denying someone a job strictly because of their race is illegal, and then there is AA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You outta know about AA white woman since white females are the biggest benefactor of the policy So then don't talk about AA only when the conversation is about blacks. You ask a question. I am telling you that blacks aren't socially isolated and that white racism plays a part in the situation blacks face today. You are white and misinformed. Any white female who only thinks AA applies only to blacks is really too damned stupid to try holding a conversation with me on this matter. Murder is illegal and it still happens. So think about that .each time you try that excuse to deny white racism against people of color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I most certainly CAN talk about AA.  Who are you to tell me what I can or cannot talk about?  And you have the NERVE to ask me to give you money?  You cannot be serious.  Lol.  For WHAT exactly?  Why should any white people have to give you any money?  You are a free person.  Go get a job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you talk about AA then talk about how you white women are the major benefactors of the policy instead of mentioning it only as it pertains to blacks. Because white women like you are were you are today because of AA. If not for that your ass would be buck naked in the kitchen cooking and pushing out babies. Tale your misinformed ass to a Native American and ask them why they are getting reparations you pay for every year. And if you know anyone Japanese, ask them were they here in the 80's and If they were did they get reparations.
> 
> Then come back to me with the same dumb shit you posted tonight.
Click to expand...


I don't need AA to get a job.  I can get a job on my own merit and my background and skills.


----------



## ChrisL

Such ridiculousness this person posts EVERY DAY.  Good grief.    Get a life and get a job and then you won't have so much time to dwell on this BS.


----------



## Divine Wind

Delores Paulk said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You understanding of percentages is still suspiciously bad.
> 
> 
> You seem to assume that a particular group should be represented proportionally in, say, college enrollments.
> 
> This demonstrates an understanding of proportions that you pretended not to understand at other times, such as discussing crime stats.
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, you are now pretending to think that all groups are equal when it comes to academic achievement.
> 
> 
> Which is absurd.
> 
> 
> I have linked to the study that demonstrates not only anti-white discrimination in ivy league admissions, but exactly HOW MUCH anti-white discrimination there is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've done none of that. My understanding of percentages is outstanding. What I am saying is that 100 percent of all eligible applicants for admission are not white.  I also say that whites will always have most of the high test scores because there are more of them. I am also saying that SAT scores have never been the sole determinant of anything, they have been used since 1926, no one white was complaining about SAT scores for the 40 years before the civil rights act allowed blacks into colleges and the only reason why racists like you argue SAT scores is just that, you are a racist that wants 100 percent white enrollment into college. Whites are 70 percent of all college students in America. That's counting students attending historically black colleges. So there are institutions where whites are 80-90 percent of the student body. Hence whites are not being discriminated against in college admittance,. You haven't shown any anti white discrimination policy because there are none. You see dumb ass, anti white discrimination doesn't mean whites are 80 percent of a populate of college students but because they cannot get 81 percent that they are being cheated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's cut to the chase:  Do you agree that people should be admitted or employed based solely on their qualifications such SAT scores and entrance exam tests or do you think some groups of people need a "boost" or should be admitted even if less qualified?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok let's cut to the chase. Do you not understand that since 1776 up until today whites are admitted and employed based upon a boost they get because of their skin color regardless, whether or not they are less qualified?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, every white person anywhere in the US who got a job today only did so because of their skin color? Is that your position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to jump in here. The book I'm reading asserts that aspects of family background, such as wealth and social connections open doors of opportunity regardless of education or motivation. It states that people who live in segregated communities lack that connection to the rest of society, and personal contacts and friendship networks are among the most important means by which people get jobs. Most find jobs through friends, relatives, neighbors or acquaintances they know casually. The more socially isolated you are, the harder it can be to find employment.
Click to expand...

While I agree with your statement, let's be clear:  there are no "segregated communities" forced on anyone.  All are "self-segregated".


----------



## Divine Wind

IM2 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's cut to the chase:  Do you agree that people should be admitted or employed based solely on their qualifications such SAT scores and entrance exam tests or do you think some groups of people need a "boost" or should be admitted even if less qualified?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok let's cut to the chase. Do you not understand that since 1776 up until today whites are admitted and employed based upon a boost they get because of their skin color regardless, whether or not they are less qualified?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, every white person anywhere in the US who got a job today only did so because of their skin color? Is that your position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to jump in here. The book I'm reading asserts that aspects of family background, such as wealth and social connections open doors of opportunity regardless of education or motivation. It states that people who live in segregated communities lack that connection to the rest of society, and personal contacts and friendship networks are among the most important means by which people get jobs. Most find jobs through friends, relatives, neighbors or acquaintances they know casually. The more socially isolated you are, the harder it can be to find employment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then stop socially isolating yourself.  Black people aren't the only people who were brought up poor.  I don't see how you can blame this on anyone.  Get out there, apply for jobs, make connections with people who can help you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am black and we don't socially isolate ourselves.* We blame whites because whites made this system and whites continue practicing racism in this system*. This snot about  being bought up poor dumb ass.
Click to expand...

Which is just one of the many reasons why you are, by definition, a racist. 

RACIST
rac·ist
ˈrāsəst/
_a person who shows or feels discrimination or prejudice against people of other races_


----------



## Divine Wind

IM2 said:


> When you talk about AA then talk about how you white women are the major benefactors of the policy instead of mentioning it only as it pertains to blacks. *Because white women like you are were you are today because of AA. If not for that your ass would be buck naked in the kitchen cooking and pushing out babies. *Tale your misinformed ass to a Native American and ask them why they are getting reparations you pay for every year. And if you know anyone Japanese, ask them were they here in the 80's and If they were did they get reparations.
> 
> Then come back to me with the same dumb shit you posted tonight.


Another example of why you are racist and, possibly, misogynistic.


----------



## LOIE

ChrisL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok let's cut to the chase. Do you not understand that since 1776 up until today whites are admitted and employed based upon a boost they get because of their skin color regardless, whether or not they are less qualified?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, every white person anywhere in the US who got a job today only did so because of their skin color? Is that your position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to jump in here. The book I'm reading asserts that aspects of family background, such as wealth and social connections open doors of opportunity regardless of education or motivation. It states that people who live in segregated communities lack that connection to the rest of society, and personal contacts and friendship networks are among the most important means by which people get jobs. Most find jobs through friends, relatives, neighbors or acquaintances they know casually. The more socially isolated you are, the harder it can be to find employment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then stop socially isolating yourself.  Black people aren't the only people who were brought up poor.  I don't see how you can blame this on anyone.  Get out there, apply for jobs, make connections with people who can help you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am black and we don't socially isolate ourselves. We blame whites because whites made this system and whites continue practicing racism in this system. This snot about  being bought up poor dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of black people have or have had jobs.  What in the hell are you talking about?  Denying someone a job strictly because of their race is illegal, and then there is AA!
Click to expand...

Because something is illegal on the books, does not mean that it does not happen.


----------



## LOIE

IM2 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've done none of that. My understanding of percentages is outstanding. What I am saying is that 100 percent of all eligible applicants for admission are not white.  I also say that whites will always have most of the high test scores because there are more of them. I am also saying that SAT scores have never been the sole determinant of anything, they have been used since 1926, no one white was complaining about SAT scores for the 40 years before the civil rights act allowed blacks into colleges and the only reason why racists like you argue SAT scores is just that, you are a racist that wants 100 percent white enrollment into college. Whites are 70 percent of all college students in America. That's counting students attending historically black colleges. So there are institutions where whites are 80-90 percent of the student body. Hence whites are not being discriminated against in college admittance,. You haven't shown any anti white discrimination policy because there are none. You see dumb ass, anti white discrimination doesn't mean whites are 80 percent of a populate of college students but because they cannot get 81 percent that they are being cheated.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's cut to the chase:  Do you agree that people should be admitted or employed based solely on their qualifications such SAT scores and entrance exam tests or do you think some groups of people need a "boost" or should be admitted even if less qualified?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok let's cut to the chase. Do you not understand that since 1776 up until today whites are admitted and employed based upon a boost they get because of their skin color regardless, whether or not they are less qualified?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, every white person anywhere in the US who got a job today only did so because of their skin color? Is that your position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly what he is saying.  Additionally, he's saying any black man who has failed only failed because of white people, therefore, according to him, all white people owe all black people "reparations".
> 
> Of course, he's never stated a figure of how much each white person owes each black person nor what happens afterward or whether it would bankrupt the nation causing even more misery on all Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that is what YOU are saying. I am saying that blacks are owed reparations for EVERYTHING we have endured here. it is a human rights violation. I have also stated that Indians get reparations annually, and the Japanese got them for being interred in camps. So then you really have no rightful objection to us asking for reparations. If no one else had ever got them, you  could make the argument you are making. The nation is not bankrupting itself paying the Indians every year. So then you really make no sense.
Click to expand...

I believe reparations should be made by the government reinvesting in inner cities that they flooded with drugs and abandoned. Reinvestment would not bankrupt the nation because the creation of good paying jobs would mean people would be paying taxes and buying goods as their income increases. It is necessary.


----------



## MizMolly

ChrisL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am black and we don't socially isolate ourselves. We blame whites because whites made this system and whites continue practicing racism in this system. This snot about  being bought up poor dumb ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of black people have or have had jobs.  What in the hell are you talking about?  Denying someone a job strictly because of their race is illegal, and then there is AA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You outta know about AA white woman since white females are the biggest benefactor of the policy So then don't talk about AA only when the conversation is about blacks. You ask a question. I am telling you that blacks aren't socially isolated and that white racism plays a part in the situation blacks face today. You are white and misinformed. Any white female who only thinks AA applies only to blacks is really too damned stupid to try holding a conversation with me on this matter. Murder is illegal and it still happens. So think about that .each time you try that excuse to deny white racism against people of color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I most certainly CAN talk about AA.  Who are you to tell me what I can or cannot talk about?  And you have the NERVE to ask me to give you money?  You cannot be serious.  Lol.  For WHAT exactly?  Why should any white people have to give you any money?  You are a free person.  Go get a job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you talk about AA then talk about how you white women are the major benefactors of the policy instead of mentioning it only as it pertains to blacks. Because white women like you are were you are today because of AA. If not for that your ass would be buck naked in the kitchen cooking and pushing out babies. Tale your misinformed ass to a Native American and ask them why they are getting reparations you pay for every year. And if you know anyone Japanese, ask them were they here in the 80's and If they were did they get reparations.
> 
> Then come back to me with the same dumb shit you posted tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need AA to get a job.  I can get a job on my own merit and my background and skills.
Click to expand...

I have tried this argument with him. LOL I get the same retarded replies. I am 61 and worked for everything I have. I have been denied jobs for lack of qualifications. I have been denied jobs because I was female. I moved on, obtained more education and experience to EARN the jobs I got.


----------



## MizMolly

Delores Paulk said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's cut to the chase:  Do you agree that people should be admitted or employed based solely on their qualifications such SAT scores and entrance exam tests or do you think some groups of people need a "boost" or should be admitted even if less qualified?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok let's cut to the chase. Do you not understand that since 1776 up until today whites are admitted and employed based upon a boost they get because of their skin color regardless, whether or not they are less qualified?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, every white person anywhere in the US who got a job today only did so because of their skin color? Is that your position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly what he is saying.  Additionally, he's saying any black man who has failed only failed because of white people, therefore, according to him, all white people owe all black people "reparations".
> 
> Of course, he's never stated a figure of how much each white person owes each black person nor what happens afterward or whether it would bankrupt the nation causing even more misery on all Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that is what YOU are saying. I am saying that blacks are owed reparations for EVERYTHING we have endured here. it is a human rights violation. I have also stated that Indians get reparations annually, and the Japanese got them for being interred in camps. So then you really have no rightful objection to us asking for reparations. If no one else had ever got them, you  could make the argument you are making. The nation is not bankrupting itself paying the Indians every year. So then you really make no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe reparations should be made by the government reinvesting in inner cities that they flooded with drugs and abandoned. Reinvestment would not bankrupt the nation because the creation of good paying jobs would mean people would be paying taxes and buying goods as their income increases. It is necessary.
Click to expand...

Are you saying the government flooded the inner cities with drugs?


----------



## LOIE

MizMolly said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok let's cut to the chase. Do you not understand that since 1776 up until today whites are admitted and employed based upon a boost they get because of their skin color regardless, whether or not they are less qualified?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, every white person anywhere in the US who got a job today only did so because of their skin color? Is that your position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly what he is saying.  Additionally, he's saying any black man who has failed only failed because of white people, therefore, according to him, all white people owe all black people "reparations".
> 
> Of course, he's never stated a figure of how much each white person owes each black person nor what happens afterward or whether it would bankrupt the nation causing even more misery on all Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that is what YOU are saying. I am saying that blacks are owed reparations for EVERYTHING we have endured here. it is a human rights violation. I have also stated that Indians get reparations annually, and the Japanese got them for being interred in camps. So then you really have no rightful objection to us asking for reparations. If no one else had ever got them, you  could make the argument you are making. The nation is not bankrupting itself paying the Indians every year. So then you really make no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe reparations should be made by the government reinvesting in inner cities that they flooded with drugs and abandoned. Reinvestment would not bankrupt the nation because the creation of good paying jobs would mean people would be paying taxes and buying goods as their income increases. It is necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying the government flooded the inner cities with drugs?
Click to expand...

Yes. A recent 4 night documentary called America's War on Drugs tells it all very clearly. I believe a thread I started about it is still up.


----------



## Unkotare

Delores Paulk said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, every white person anywhere in the US who got a job today only did so because of their skin color? Is that your position?
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what he is saying.  Additionally, he's saying any black man who has failed only failed because of white people, therefore, according to him, all white people owe all black people "reparations".
> 
> Of course, he's never stated a figure of how much each white person owes each black person nor what happens afterward or whether it would bankrupt the nation causing even more misery on all Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that is what YOU are saying. I am saying that blacks are owed reparations for EVERYTHING we have endured here. it is a human rights violation. I have also stated that Indians get reparations annually, and the Japanese got them for being interred in camps. So then you really have no rightful objection to us asking for reparations. If no one else had ever got them, you  could make the argument you are making. The nation is not bankrupting itself paying the Indians every year. So then you really make no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe reparations should be made by the government reinvesting in inner cities that they flooded with drugs and abandoned. Reinvestment would not bankrupt the nation because the creation of good paying jobs would mean people would be paying taxes and buying goods as their income increases. It is necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying the government flooded the inner cities with drugs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. A recent 4 night documentary called America's War on Drugs tells it all very clearly. I believe a thread I started about it is still up.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gracie

IM2 said:


> I am saying that blacks are owed reparations for EVERYTHING we have endured here.


Then take it up with your own people in Africa who were the sellers in the first place.


----------



## AnomalousMaterial

Delores Paulk said:


> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.


Comparing marriage between people who fell in love or had a mutual agreement is in no way comparable to our race relations.



Delores Paulk said:


> When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.


Raise your children to be full of a victimhood mentality with a quick reaction to blame their personal pratfalls on other people and past events unconnected to their lives instead of finding a solvable problem within themselves.



Delores Paulk said:


> ...told how to think, how to feel and how to respond


People begin learning "how to think, how to feel and how to respond" from a very very early age.



Delores Paulk said:


> “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*


I'm sorry, has slavery been reinstated? How many people honestly consider it?



Delores Paulk said:


> ...“We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms


As does any sane, rational human being. The question then is,
What constitutes racism? Is there a clear line as currently written, or should it be redefined?



Delores Paulk said:


> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.


There's a lot of truth from many facets to go around. People like me whom value truth as a moral necessity are discouraged from accepting known facts when it comes to race differences and the instinctual behavior of human beings. People like you are bleeding heart mockeries, accepting the wonders of science which benefit you while denouncing the truths of science which explain the behaviors around us.

You began with a logical fallacy and ended on an emotional appeal.
4/10 well written but short of substance.


----------



## IM2

Gracie said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am saying that blacks are owed reparations for EVERYTHING we have endured here.
> 
> 
> 
> Then take it up with your own people in Africa who were the sellers in the first place.
Click to expand...


Nope. Whites bought the slaves. And slavery is not all that happened.. So then I will take it up with the modern whites because they are still practicing racism.


----------



## IM2

AnomalousMaterial said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most married folks have been angry with their spouse at one time or another.  Most parents have been angry with their children.  But being angry at them does not mean that we hate them.
> 
> 
> 
> Comparing marriage between people who fell in love or had a mutual agreement is in no way comparable to our race relations.
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> When black people express their anger over slavery they’ve been told to forget about it.  That was years ago.  We’re tired of hearing about the past.  Stop blaming your troubles on somebody else.  Pull yourselves up by your own bootstraps, etc., etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Raise your children to be full of a victimhood mentality with a quick reaction to blame their personal pratfalls on other people and past events unconnected to their lives instead of finding a solvable problem within themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...told how to think, how to feel and how to respond
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People begin learning "how to think, how to feel and how to respond" from a very very early age.
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> “*remember the past, so that we do not repeat it.”*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry, has slavery been reinstated? How many people honestly consider it?
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...“We unwaveringly denounce racism in all its forms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As does any sane, rational human being. The question then is,
> What constitutes racism? Is there a clear line as currently written, or should it be redefined?
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Black people have good reason to be angry. I, as a White person, have never felt the pangs from the stares, the negative vibes from the body language, the rejection from the crossing to the other side that many black people have felt.  Every time a white person inches away, screws up their face, follows customers around the store, pulls someone over because he looks suspicious, assumes a child can’t learn, passes over someone for a promotion, pays someone less money for the same job, clutches a purse or quickly locks a car door, it is a reminder that for many white people, color still matters.  And I don’t think we can get past it until we face it.
> 
> I must finally say that I see a big difference between placing blame and telling the truth.  People who refuse to hear and accept the truth have no hope of finding solutions to their differences.  People who embrace the truth, no matter how painful or self-revealing it may be, will ultimately find themselves set free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's a lot of truth from many facets to go around. People like me whom value truth as a moral necessity are discouraged from accepting known facts when it comes to race differences and the instinctual behavior of human beings. People like you are bleeding heart mockeries, accepting the wonders of science which benefit you while denouncing the truths of science which explain the behaviors around us.
> 
> You began with a logical fallacy and ended on an emotional appeal.
> 4/10 well written but short of substance.
Click to expand...


This is pathetic.


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok let's cut to the chase. Do you not understand that since 1776 up until today whites are admitted and employed based upon a boost they get because of their skin color regardless, whether or not they are less qualified?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, every white person anywhere in the US who got a job today only did so because of their skin color? Is that your position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly what he is saying.  Additionally, he's saying any black man who has failed only failed because of white people, therefore, according to him, all white people owe all black people "reparations".
> 
> Of course, he's never stated a figure of how much each white person owes each black person nor what happens afterward or whether it would bankrupt the nation causing even more misery on all Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that is what YOU are saying. I am saying that blacks are owed reparations for EVERYTHING we have endured here. it is a human rights violation. I have also stated that Indians get reparations annually, and the Japanese got them for being interred in camps. So then you really have no rightful objection to us asking for reparations. If no one else had ever got them, you  could make the argument you are making. The nation is not bankrupting itself paying the Indians every year. So then you really make no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe reparations should be made by the government reinvesting in inner cities that they flooded with drugs and abandoned. Reinvestment would not bankrupt the nation because the creation of good paying jobs would mean people would be paying taxes and buying goods as their income increases. It is necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying the government flooded the inner cities with drugs?
Click to expand...


That is what happened.


----------



## AnomalousMaterial

IM2 said:


> This is pathetic.


Frame a counter argument or logical criticism and I'll stop considering you pathetic.


----------



## Unkotare




----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of black people have or have had jobs.  What in the hell are you talking about?  Denying someone a job strictly because of their race is illegal, and then there is AA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You outta know about AA white woman since white females are the biggest benefactor of the policy So then don't talk about AA only when the conversation is about blacks. You ask a question. I am telling you that blacks aren't socially isolated and that white racism plays a part in the situation blacks face today. You are white and misinformed. Any white female who only thinks AA applies only to blacks is really too damned stupid to try holding a conversation with me on this matter. Murder is illegal and it still happens. So think about that .each time you try that excuse to deny white racism against people of color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I most certainly CAN talk about AA.  Who are you to tell me what I can or cannot talk about?  And you have the NERVE to ask me to give you money?  You cannot be serious.  Lol.  For WHAT exactly?  Why should any white people have to give you any money?  You are a free person.  Go get a job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you talk about AA then talk about how you white women are the major benefactors of the policy instead of mentioning it only as it pertains to blacks. Because white women like you are were you are today because of AA. If not for that your ass would be buck naked in the kitchen cooking and pushing out babies. Tale your misinformed ass to a Native American and ask them why they are getting reparations you pay for every year. And if you know anyone Japanese, ask them were they here in the 80's and If they were did they get reparations.
> 
> Then come back to me with the same dumb shit you posted tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need AA to get a job.  I can get a job on my own merit and my background and skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have tried this argument with him. LOL I get the same retarded replies. I am 61 and worked for everything I have. I have been denied jobs for lack of qualifications. I have been denied jobs because I was female. I moved on, obtained more education and experience to EARN the jobs I got.
Click to expand...


The argument is not retarded. The facts support me.

*While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action in the subsequent years, data and studies suggest women — white women in particular — **have benefited disproportionately**. According to **one study**, in 1995, 6 million women, the majority of whom were white, had jobs they wouldn’t have otherwise held but for affirmative action.

Another **study** shows that women made greater gains in employment at companies that do business with the federal government, which are therefore subject to federal affirmative-action requirements, than in other companies — with female employment rising 15.2% at federal contractors but only 2.2% elsewhere. And the women working for federal-contractor companies also held higher positions and were paid better.

Even in the private sector, the advancements of white women eclipse those of people of color. 
*
Affirmative Action Has Helped White Women More Than Anyone | TIME.com

*But affirmative action has been quite beneficial to women, and disproportionately beneficial to white women. Women are **now more likely** to graduate with bachelor’s degrees and attend graduate school than men are and **outnumber men on many college campuses**. In 1970, just 7.6 percent of physicians in America were women; in 2002, **that number had risen** to 25.2 percent. But — and this is a big but — those benefits are more likely to accrue to white women than they are to women of color, and that imbalance has **very real effects on employment and earnings** later in life. In other words: affirmative action works, and it works way better for white women than it does for all the other women in America.

But white women have made a practice of publicly objecting to affirmative action policies. As researcher Jessie McDaniel **notes**, since the landmark 1978 Supreme Court case Regents of the University of California v. Bakke, in which the court ruled that race may be factored into university admissions, “the people suing universities for discrimination in the academic admissions process have been white women: Abigail Fisher; Barbara Grutter (Grutter v. Bollinger); Jennifer Gratz (Gratz v. Bollinger) and Cheryl Hopwood (Hopwood v. Texas).” Those landmark cases challenged university affirmative action programs in Michigan and Texas, respectively.

And those women are far from alone in believing that a system that’s designed to help them and has helped lots of women like them has actually robbed them of something that’s rightfully theirs — and should be dismantled as a consequence. In fact, they’re more likely than white men in their age group to object.

It’s likely most of them don’t understand how affirmative action helps them, said Jesse Rhodes, an assistant professor of political science at the University of Massachusetts at Amherst who **recently analyzed** some of the CCES data for Al Jazeera.
*
Affirmative Action Is Great For White Women. So Why Do They Hate It? | HuffPost

*When it comes to affirmative action, white women occupy a rather peculiar position. White women are the main beneficiaries of affirmative action policies, and also the most likely to sue over them (at least when it comes to education). Today continues the **Trouble with White Women** series, with a focus on white women and affirmative action.

While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action, but data and studies suggest that women — **white women in particular** — **have benefited disproportionately** from these policies. In many ways, affirmative action has moved white women into a structural position in which they share more in common with white men than they do with black or Latina women.

Another **study** shows that women made greater gains in employment at companies that do business with the federal government, which are therefore subject to federal affirmative-action requirements, than in other companies — with female employment rising 15.2% at federal contractors but only 2.2% elsewhere. And the women working for federal-contractor companies also held higher positions and were paid better. Again, this data often lumps “all women” together (without distinguishing by race), so it’s a bit of a fuzzy issue.

Even in the private sector, white women have moved in and up at numbers that far eclipse those of people of color. After **IBM established** its own affirmative-action program, the numbers of women in management positions more than tripled in less than 10 years. Data from subsequent years show that the number of executives of color at IBM also grew, but **not nearly** at the same rate.*

White Women and Affirmative Action: Prime Beneficiaries and Opponents -

.So just face the truth white woman. You are helped the most by Affirmative Action.


----------



## IM2

AnomalousMaterial said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> Frame a counter argument or logical criticism and I'll stop considering you pathetic.
Click to expand...


I don't care what you consider me. You're an idiot.


----------



## Gracie

IM2 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am saying that blacks are owed reparations for EVERYTHING we have endured here.
> 
> 
> 
> Then take it up with your own people in Africa who were the sellers in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Whites bought the slaves. And slavery is not all that happened.. So then I will take it up with the modern whites because they are still practicing racism.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. Read up on your history. Blacks warred with other blacks, and sold the conquered to WHOMEVER would buy them, or those who would indenture them until they paid off their debt for eating, drinking, clothing, and the fare on the ship....which is what happened to the Irish IF they could ever get out of that debt hole. Do you see Irish folks here bitching about their indentures? Stop whining about something that happened due to YOUR PEOPLE who happened to find BUYERS for what they SOLD.


----------



## AnomalousMaterial

IM2 said:


> The argument is not retarded. The facts support me.


Let's look into the facts you've given to support your argument. This is going to be a long post. Loooooonnnnnnnnnggggggg.



IM2 said:


> *While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action in the subsequent years, data and studies suggest women — white women in particular — **have benefited disproportionately**. According to **one study**, in 1995, 6 million women, the majority of whom were white, had jobs they wouldn’t have otherwise held but for affirmative action.*
> 
> *Another **study** shows that women made greater gains in employment at companies that do business with the federal government, which are therefore subject to federal affirmative-action requirements, than in other companies — with female employment rising 15.2% at federal contractors but only 2.2% elsewhere. And the women working for federal-contractor companies also held higher positions and were paid better.
> 
> Even in the private sector, the advancements of white women eclipse those of people of color.
> *
> Affirmative Action Has Helped White Women More Than Anyone | TIME.com


Going in to this one you should immediately note that this was published in the "ideas." section, meaning the editors did not qualify it for use as a real informational article. This is an opinion piece, for reasons I will explain, culminating in the final statement of my review piece.

The first "source" (The Death of Affirmative Action, Part 1 – Brainstorm - Blogs - The Chronicle of Higher Education) is a blogpost opinion piece which does not use facts, figures, citations, or references to make any claims. The only link that source provides is to an article which provides links to two other *opinion blogs*, and ultimately claims that Asian-Americans are preyed upon by Affirmative Action programs which select lesser-qualified Blacks and Hispanics before Asians
Rating: 2/10 - providing no facts backed by data or sources, using a single also dubious source as sole reference

The second source (Is Sisterhood Conditional?: White Women and the Rollback of Affirmative Action) immediately invalidates itself as used by Time by ignoring relative population. The phrase "the majority of whom were white" gives absolutely NO DETAIL as to the relevant fractions by race, and logically it should be assumed that since African-Americans are ~15% of the population, there will always be a majority of white women as compared to blacks in college. In fact the author's article simply states, using a reference to a study which cannot be found on the open internet, the exact phrase Time used. This is a circular argument which cannot be correlated with data, rendering the entire use of that source null and void
Rating - 1/10 misused data from now defunct sources making a broad claim which ignores population numbers.


The third and final source used by this Time article (Affirmative Action and What It Means for Women - NWLC) is already a biased source. While logically this instantly discredits claims or 'facts' presented as dubious _at best_, I'll continue to review. to begin with the NWLC is using _almost twenty year old data_ to frame their argument. Next, and equally as important, they are using data which _does not accurately control for hours worked or educational attainment (for example equating all jobs which qualify as "physician"  as the same). _This source then goes on to NOT talk about racial disparity among females via AA, invalidating it's use as a data source for your argument.
Rating: 3/10 - many confusing source links to old data sets which do not exhibit proper control factors, but good data to show women are advancing in professional careers at a great pace

The Time article therefore is completely useless in proving that white women are, essentially, abusing Affirmative Action.



IM2 said:


> *But affirmative action has been quite beneficial to women, and disproportionately beneficial to white women. Women are **now more likely** to graduate with bachelor’s degrees and attend graduate school than men are and **outnumber men on many college campuses**. In 1970, just 7.6 percent of physicians in America were women; in 2002, **that number had risen** to 25.2 percent. But — and this is a big but — those benefits are more likely to accrue to white women than they are to women of color, and that imbalance has **very real effects on employment and earnings** later in life. In other words: affirmative action works, and it works way better for white women than it does for all the other women in America.
> 
> But white women have made a practice of publicly objecting to affirmative action policies. As researcher Jessie McDaniel **notes**, since the landmark 1978 Supreme Court case Regents of the University of California v. Bakke, in which the court ruled that race may be factored into university admissions, “the people suing universities for discrimination in the academic admissions process have been white women: Abigail Fisher; Barbara Grutter (Grutter v. Bollinger); Jennifer Gratz (Gratz v. Bollinger) and Cheryl Hopwood (Hopwood v. Texas).” Those landmark cases challenged university affirmative action programs in Michigan and Texas, respectively.
> 
> And those women are far from alone in believing that a system that’s designed to help them and has helped lots of women like them has actually robbed them of something that’s rightfully theirs — and should be dismantled as a consequence. In fact, they’re more likely than white men in their age group to object.
> 
> It’s likely most of them don’t understand how affirmative action helps them, said Jesse Rhodes, an assistant professor of political science at the University of Massachusetts at Amherst who **recently analyzed** some of the CCES data for Al Jazeera.
> *
> Affirmative Action Is Great For White Women. So Why Do They Hate It? | HuffPost


I don't even have to research the sources, the article's target is not compatible with yours. The main target of the [quoted portion of the] article is two points
- Women earn less than men while graduating at higher rates
- White Women in general argue against Affirmative Action

I answered in part why women tend to earn less than men on another thread while breaking down statistics by race and gender, using empirical data from a first party source. Check my history.
White women arguing against AA would imply disturbing things if it fit your narrative. On one hand it means that white women, through all their education in college, both abuse a system and at the same time are denouncing a system which benefits their interests. This is not logically compatible unless we make some rather sexist claims about the intelligence of women, and of white women.

Finally, the last source used by HuffPo is _the State of Qatar Government's media mouthpiece, Al Jazeera_. Al Jazeera frequently self-sources, and likes to source from within "friendly" publication channels such as Vox and, (shocking!) Huffington Post.
Yes, this invalidates Al Jazeera.



IM2 said:


> *When it comes to affirmative action, white women occupy a rather peculiar position. White women are the main beneficiaries of affirmative action policies, and also the most likely to sue over them (at least when it comes to education). Today continues the **Trouble with White Women** series, with a focus on white women and affirmative action.
> 
> While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action, but data and studies suggest that women — **white women in particular** — **have benefited disproportionately** from these policies. In many ways, affirmative action has moved white women into a structural position in which they share more in common with white men than they do with black or Latina women.
> 
> Another **study** shows that women made greater gains in employment at companies that do business with the federal government, which are therefore subject to federal affirmative-action requirements, than in other companies — with female employment rising 15.2% at federal contractors but only 2.2% elsewhere. And the women working for federal-contractor companies also held higher positions and were paid better. Again, this data often lumps “all women” together (without distinguishing by race), so it’s a bit of a fuzzy issue.
> 
> Even in the private sector, white women have moved in and up at numbers that far eclipse those of people of color. After **IBM established** its own affirmative-action program, the numbers of women in management positions more than tripled in less than 10 years. Data from subsequent years show that the number of executives of color at IBM also grew, but **not nearly** at the same rate.*
> 
> White Women and Affirmative Action: Prime Beneficiaries and Opponents -


Ah finally, the big one. The only cited article which attempts to back up your morbid claim. Let's start from the bottom and work our way up.

Source five, going from the bottom up, (http://civilrights.org/equal-opportunity/fact-sheets/fact_sheet_packet.pdf) is no longer accessible. Therefore we cannot refute the validity, which serves fairly well, I think we can both agree that "executives of color" were simply less abundant to be hired _because less of them exist._ Simple math from population numbers, as I stated before. I remind you that in the absence of data we should adhere to Occam's Razor.

Source three AND four (Affirmative Action and What It Means for Women - NWLC) are the same NWLC article I thrashed in the review of Time's choice of source data. Specifically in these claims, they establish that women in high positions grew greatly, and referring to directly above, we cannot make any claims as to the proportionality of race due to sources no longer existing. They state prior that not only did female employment in federal sectors rise dramatically, it is impossible to make any race-based claims using the source data. Invalidation of a claim that AA is helping white women more.

Source one AND two are both the primary Time article AND it's primary data source reviewed in the Time breakdown above.
The repetition of a false claim only further cements the logical fallacy that a claim has to be correct if repeated often enough, for if enough lemmings choose to run off the cliff, surely the rest of us must follow?

Above all the astute reader would notice that many of the "sources" in all three of these articles round-robin each other, both in history described and in some cases source links. This points to a collusion of interest among all parties, invalidating their use as a fair and unbiased source for information.



IM2 said:


> .So just face the truth white woman. You are helped the most by Affirmative Action.



Your claim has been debunked using your own data.


----------



## Divine Wind

Delores Paulk said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's cut to the chase:  Do you agree that people should be admitted or employed based solely on their qualifications such SAT scores and entrance exam tests or do you think some groups of people need a "boost" or should be admitted even if less qualified?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok let's cut to the chase. Do you not understand that since 1776 up until today whites are admitted and employed based upon a boost they get because of their skin color regardless, whether or not they are less qualified?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, every white person anywhere in the US who got a job today only did so because of their skin color? Is that your position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly what he is saying.  Additionally, he's saying any black man who has failed only failed because of white people, therefore, according to him, all white people owe all black people "reparations".
> 
> Of course, he's never stated a figure of how much each white person owes each black person nor what happens afterward or whether it would bankrupt the nation causing even more misery on all Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that is what YOU are saying. I am saying that blacks are owed reparations for EVERYTHING we have endured here. it is a human rights violation. I have also stated that Indians get reparations annually, and the Japanese got them for being interred in camps. So then you really have no rightful objection to us asking for reparations. If no one else had ever got them, you  could make the argument you are making. The nation is not bankrupting itself paying the Indians every year. So then you really make no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe reparations should be made by the government reinvesting in inner cities that they flooded with drugs and abandoned. Reinvestment would not bankrupt the nation because the creation of good paying jobs would mean people would be paying taxes and buying goods as their income increases. It is necessary.
Click to expand...

Disagreed since "the government" didn't flood the cities with drugs nor did they force anyone to take drugs. 

OTOH, I do agree that reinvesting in inner cities and other poor areas of the nation would be a good investment since it turns a liability into an asset.  It doesn't matter if it's Detroit or the Appalachians, we have too many Americans who are not able to be good taxpayers.  

There are multiple problems with doing this, of course, with a big one being cost.  Do we want the Feds to dictate to the states on how to spend money and overrun state authority on this issue?  No.  So how do we do it?


----------



## Divine Wind

IM2 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've done none of that. My understanding of percentages is outstanding. What I am saying is that 100 percent of all eligible applicants for admission are not white.  I also say that whites will always have most of the high test scores because there are more of them. I am also saying that SAT scores have never been the sole determinant of anything, they have been used since 1926, no one white was complaining about SAT scores for the 40 years before the civil rights act allowed blacks into colleges and the only reason why racists like you argue SAT scores is just that, you are a racist that wants 100 percent white enrollment into college. Whites are 70 percent of all college students in America. That's counting students attending historically black colleges. So there are institutions where whites are 80-90 percent of the student body. Hence whites are not being discriminated against in college admittance,. You haven't shown any anti white discrimination policy because there are none. You see dumb ass, anti white discrimination doesn't mean whites are 80 percent of a populate of college students but because they cannot get 81 percent that they are being cheated.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's cut to the chase:  Do you agree that people should be admitted or employed based solely on their qualifications such SAT scores and entrance exam tests or do you think some groups of people need a "boost" or should be admitted even if less qualified?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok let's cut to the chase. Do you not understand that since 1776 up until today whites are admitted and employed based upon a boost they get because of their skin color regardless, whether or not they are less qualified?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, every white person anywhere in the US who got a job today only did so because of their skin color? Is that your position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly what he is saying.  Additionally, he's saying any black man who has failed only failed because of white people, therefore, according to him, all white people owe all black people "reparations".
> 
> Of course, he's never stated a figure of how much each white person owes each black person nor what happens afterward or whether it would bankrupt the nation causing even more misery on all Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that is what YOU are saying. I am saying that blacks are owed reparations for EVERYTHING we have endured here. it is a human rights violation. I have also stated that Indians get reparations annually, and the Japanese got them for being interred in camps. So then you really have no rightful objection to us asking for reparations. If no one else had ever got them, you  could make the argument you are making. The nation is not bankrupting itself paying the Indians every year. So then you really make no sense.
Click to expand...

I vote against giving racists one penny much less fabricated accusations and reparations.

It's "Native Americans", racist.  They don't get reparations, they get what was agreed to by treaty.  Get a fucking clue.  Yes, Japanese who were interred received compensation for losses.   Not "reparations".


----------



## Divine Wind

Delores Paulk said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, every white person anywhere in the US who got a job today only did so because of their skin color? Is that your position?
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what he is saying.  Additionally, he's saying any black man who has failed only failed because of white people, therefore, according to him, all white people owe all black people "reparations".
> 
> Of course, he's never stated a figure of how much each white person owes each black person nor what happens afterward or whether it would bankrupt the nation causing even more misery on all Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that is what YOU are saying. I am saying that blacks are owed reparations for EVERYTHING we have endured here. it is a human rights violation. I have also stated that Indians get reparations annually, and the Japanese got them for being interred in camps. So then you really have no rightful objection to us asking for reparations. If no one else had ever got them, you  could make the argument you are making. The nation is not bankrupting itself paying the Indians every year. So then you really make no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe reparations should be made by the government reinvesting in inner cities that they flooded with drugs and abandoned. Reinvestment would not bankrupt the nation because the creation of good paying jobs would mean people would be paying taxes and buying goods as their income increases. It is necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying the government flooded the inner cities with drugs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. A recent 4 night documentary called America's War on Drugs tells it all very clearly. I believe a thread I started about it is still up.
Click to expand...

It appears that documentary actually refutes the allegation that "the government" flooded cities with drugs.

New History Channel doc aims to fact-check ‘America’s War on Drugs’
_Anthony Lappé, an executive producer behind the History Channel’s new documentary series “America’s War on Drugs,” says that although these theories around federal agencies injecting drugs into the Black community have swirled for years, this new docu-series will reveal that they’re just not true._


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You outta know about AA white woman since white females are the biggest benefactor of the policy So then don't talk about AA only when the conversation is about blacks. You ask a question. I am telling you that blacks aren't socially isolated and that white racism plays a part in the situation blacks face today. You are white and misinformed. Any white female who only thinks AA applies only to blacks is really too damned stupid to try holding a conversation with me on this matter. Murder is illegal and it still happens. So think about that .each time you try that excuse to deny white racism against people of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I most certainly CAN talk about AA.  Who are you to tell me what I can or cannot talk about?  And you have the NERVE to ask me to give you money?  You cannot be serious.  Lol.  For WHAT exactly?  Why should any white people have to give you any money?  You are a free person.  Go get a job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you talk about AA then talk about how you white women are the major benefactors of the policy instead of mentioning it only as it pertains to blacks. Because white women like you are were you are today because of AA. If not for that your ass would be buck naked in the kitchen cooking and pushing out babies. Tale your misinformed ass to a Native American and ask them why they are getting reparations you pay for every year. And if you know anyone Japanese, ask them were they here in the 80's and If they were did they get reparations.
> 
> Then come back to me with the same dumb shit you posted tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need AA to get a job.  I can get a job on my own merit and my background and skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have tried this argument with him. LOL I get the same retarded replies. I am 61 and worked for everything I have. I have been denied jobs for lack of qualifications. I have been denied jobs because I was female. I moved on, obtained more education and experience to EARN the jobs I got.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The argument is not retarded. The facts support me.
> 
> *While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action in the subsequent years, data and studies suggest women — white women in particular — **have benefited disproportionately**. According to **one study**, in 1995, 6 million women, the majority of whom were white, had jobs they wouldn’t have otherwise held but for affirmative action.
> 
> Another **study** shows that women made greater gains in employment at companies that do business with the federal government, which are therefore subject to federal affirmative-action requirements, than in other companies — with female employment rising 15.2% at federal contractors but only 2.2% elsewhere. And the women working for federal-contractor companies also held higher positions and were paid better.
> 
> Even in the private sector, the advancements of white women eclipse those of people of color.
> *
> Affirmative Action Has Helped White Women More Than Anyone | TIME.com
> 
> *But affirmative action has been quite beneficial to women, and disproportionately beneficial to white women. Women are **now more likely** to graduate with bachelor’s degrees and attend graduate school than men are and **outnumber men on many college campuses**. In 1970, just 7.6 percent of physicians in America were women; in 2002, **that number had risen** to 25.2 percent. But — and this is a big but — those benefits are more likely to accrue to white women than they are to women of color, and that imbalance has **very real effects on employment and earnings** later in life. In other words: affirmative action works, and it works way better for white women than it does for all the other women in America.
> 
> But white women have made a practice of publicly objecting to affirmative action policies. As researcher Jessie McDaniel **notes**, since the landmark 1978 Supreme Court case Regents of the University of California v. Bakke, in which the court ruled that race may be factored into university admissions, “the people suing universities for discrimination in the academic admissions process have been white women: Abigail Fisher; Barbara Grutter (Grutter v. Bollinger); Jennifer Gratz (Gratz v. Bollinger) and Cheryl Hopwood (Hopwood v. Texas).” Those landmark cases challenged university affirmative action programs in Michigan and Texas, respectively.
> 
> And those women are far from alone in believing that a system that’s designed to help them and has helped lots of women like them has actually robbed them of something that’s rightfully theirs — and should be dismantled as a consequence. In fact, they’re more likely than white men in their age group to object.
> 
> It’s likely most of them don’t understand how affirmative action helps them, said Jesse Rhodes, an assistant professor of political science at the University of Massachusetts at Amherst who **recently analyzed** some of the CCES data for Al Jazeera.
> *
> Affirmative Action Is Great For White Women. So Why Do They Hate It? | HuffPost
> 
> *When it comes to affirmative action, white women occupy a rather peculiar position. White women are the main beneficiaries of affirmative action policies, and also the most likely to sue over them (at least when it comes to education). Today continues the **Trouble with White Women** series, with a focus on white women and affirmative action.
> 
> While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action, but data and studies suggest that women — **white women in particular** — **have benefited disproportionately** from these policies. In many ways, affirmative action has moved white women into a structural position in which they share more in common with white men than they do with black or Latina women.
> 
> Another **study** shows that women made greater gains in employment at companies that do business with the federal government, which are therefore subject to federal affirmative-action requirements, than in other companies — with female employment rising 15.2% at federal contractors but only 2.2% elsewhere. And the women working for federal-contractor companies also held higher positions and were paid better. Again, this data often lumps “all women” together (without distinguishing by race), so it’s a bit of a fuzzy issue.
> 
> Even in the private sector, white women have moved in and up at numbers that far eclipse those of people of color. After **IBM established** its own affirmative-action program, the numbers of women in management positions more than tripled in less than 10 years. Data from subsequent years show that the number of executives of color at IBM also grew, but **not nearly** at the same rate.*
> 
> White Women and Affirmative Action: Prime Beneficiaries and Opponents -
> 
> .So just face the truth white woman. You are helped the most by Affirmative Action.
Click to expand...

You seem to think ALL women are helped by AA, as if NO women work for success


----------



## Divine Wind

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You outta know about AA white woman since white females are the biggest benefactor of the policy So then don't talk about AA only when the conversation is about blacks. You ask a question. I am telling you that blacks aren't socially isolated and that white racism plays a part in the situation blacks face today. You are white and misinformed. Any white female who only thinks AA applies only to blacks is really too damned stupid to try holding a conversation with me on this matter. Murder is illegal and it still happens. So think about that .each time you try that excuse to deny white racism against people of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I most certainly CAN talk about AA.  Who are you to tell me what I can or cannot talk about?  And you have the NERVE to ask me to give you money?  You cannot be serious.  Lol.  For WHAT exactly?  Why should any white people have to give you any money?  You are a free person.  Go get a job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you talk about AA then talk about how you white women are the major benefactors of the policy instead of mentioning it only as it pertains to blacks. Because white women like you are were you are today because of AA. If not for that your ass would be buck naked in the kitchen cooking and pushing out babies. Tale your misinformed ass to a Native American and ask them why they are getting reparations you pay for every year. And if you know anyone Japanese, ask them were they here in the 80's and If they were did they get reparations.
> 
> Then come back to me with the same dumb shit you posted tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need AA to get a job.  I can get a job on my own merit and my background and skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have tried this argument with him. LOL I get the same retarded replies. I am 61 and worked for everything I have. I have been denied jobs for lack of qualifications. I have been denied jobs because I was female. I moved on, obtained more education and experience to EARN the jobs I got.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The argument is not retarded. The facts support me.
> 
> *While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action in the subsequent years, data and studies suggest women — white women in particular — **have benefited disproportionately**. According to **one study**, in 1995, 6 million women, the majority of whom were white, had jobs they wouldn’t have otherwise held but for affirmative action.
> 
> Another **study** shows that women made greater gains in employment at companies that do business with the federal government, which are therefore subject to federal affirmative-action requirements, than in other companies — with female employment rising 15.2% at federal contractors but only 2.2% elsewhere. And the women working for federal-contractor companies also held higher positions and were paid better.
> 
> Even in the private sector, the advancements of white women eclipse those of people of color.
> *
> Affirmative Action Has Helped White Women More Than Anyone | TIME.com
> 
> *But affirmative action has been quite beneficial to women, and disproportionately beneficial to white women. Women are **now more likely** to graduate with bachelor’s degrees and attend graduate school than men are and **outnumber men on many college campuses**. In 1970, just 7.6 percent of physicians in America were women; in 2002, **that number had risen** to 25.2 percent. But — and this is a big but — those benefits are more likely to accrue to white women than they are to women of color, and that imbalance has **very real effects on employment and earnings** later in life. In other words: affirmative action works, and it works way better for white women than it does for all the other women in America.
> 
> But white women have made a practice of publicly objecting to affirmative action policies. As researcher Jessie McDaniel **notes**, since the landmark 1978 Supreme Court case Regents of the University of California v. Bakke, in which the court ruled that race may be factored into university admissions, “the people suing universities for discrimination in the academic admissions process have been white women: Abigail Fisher; Barbara Grutter (Grutter v. Bollinger); Jennifer Gratz (Gratz v. Bollinger) and Cheryl Hopwood (Hopwood v. Texas).” Those landmark cases challenged university affirmative action programs in Michigan and Texas, respectively.
> 
> And those women are far from alone in believing that a system that’s designed to help them and has helped lots of women like them has actually robbed them of something that’s rightfully theirs — and should be dismantled as a consequence. In fact, they’re more likely than white men in their age group to object.
> 
> It’s likely most of them don’t understand how affirmative action helps them, said Jesse Rhodes, an assistant professor of political science at the University of Massachusetts at Amherst who **recently analyzed** some of the CCES data for Al Jazeera.
> *
> Affirmative Action Is Great For White Women. So Why Do They Hate It? | HuffPost
> 
> *When it comes to affirmative action, white women occupy a rather peculiar position. White women are the main beneficiaries of affirmative action policies, and also the most likely to sue over them (at least when it comes to education). Today continues the **Trouble with White Women** series, with a focus on white women and affirmative action.
> 
> While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action, but data and studies suggest that women — **white women in particular** — **have benefited disproportionately** from these policies. In many ways, affirmative action has moved white women into a structural position in which they share more in common with white men than they do with black or Latina women.
> 
> Another **study** shows that women made greater gains in employment at companies that do business with the federal government, which are therefore subject to federal affirmative-action requirements, than in other companies — with female employment rising 15.2% at federal contractors but only 2.2% elsewhere. And the women working for federal-contractor companies also held higher positions and were paid better. Again, this data often lumps “all women” together (without distinguishing by race), so it’s a bit of a fuzzy issue.
> 
> Even in the private sector, white women have moved in and up at numbers that far eclipse those of people of color. After **IBM established** its own affirmative-action program, the numbers of women in management positions more than tripled in less than 10 years. Data from subsequent years show that the number of executives of color at IBM also grew, but **not nearly** at the same rate.*
> 
> White Women and Affirmative Action: Prime Beneficiaries and Opponents -
> 
> .So just face the truth white woman. You are helped the most by Affirmative Action.
Click to expand...

Your link is tainted by the fact it's racist.

- scholarship and activism toward racial justice
_Indeed, in a recently published book Kimberley Ducey and I lay out the many ways in which the *elite-white-male dominance system* is central to the United States. It is, in effect, a triple societal helix linking together three major systems of social oppression: systemic white racism, systemic sexism (heterosexism), and systemic classism (capitalism)._


----------



## IM2

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I most certainly CAN talk about AA.  Who are you to tell me what I can or cannot talk about?  And you have the NERVE to ask me to give you money?  You cannot be serious.  Lol.  For WHAT exactly?  Why should any white people have to give you any money?  You are a free person.  Go get a job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you talk about AA then talk about how you white women are the major benefactors of the policy instead of mentioning it only as it pertains to blacks. Because white women like you are were you are today because of AA. If not for that your ass would be buck naked in the kitchen cooking and pushing out babies. Tale your misinformed ass to a Native American and ask them why they are getting reparations you pay for every year. And if you know anyone Japanese, ask them were they here in the 80's and If they were did they get reparations.
> 
> Then come back to me with the same dumb shit you posted tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need AA to get a job.  I can get a job on my own merit and my background and skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have tried this argument with him. LOL I get the same retarded replies. I am 61 and worked for everything I have. I have been denied jobs for lack of qualifications. I have been denied jobs because I was female. I moved on, obtained more education and experience to EARN the jobs I got.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The argument is not retarded. The facts support me.
> 
> *While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action in the subsequent years, data and studies suggest women — white women in particular — **have benefited disproportionately**. According to **one study**, in 1995, 6 million women, the majority of whom were white, had jobs they wouldn’t have otherwise held but for affirmative action.
> 
> Another **study** shows that women made greater gains in employment at companies that do business with the federal government, which are therefore subject to federal affirmative-action requirements, than in other companies — with female employment rising 15.2% at federal contractors but only 2.2% elsewhere. And the women working for federal-contractor companies also held higher positions and were paid better.
> 
> Even in the private sector, the advancements of white women eclipse those of people of color.
> *
> Affirmative Action Has Helped White Women More Than Anyone | TIME.com
> 
> *But affirmative action has been quite beneficial to women, and disproportionately beneficial to white women. Women are **now more likely** to graduate with bachelor’s degrees and attend graduate school than men are and **outnumber men on many college campuses**. In 1970, just 7.6 percent of physicians in America were women; in 2002, **that number had risen** to 25.2 percent. But — and this is a big but — those benefits are more likely to accrue to white women than they are to women of color, and that imbalance has **very real effects on employment and earnings** later in life. In other words: affirmative action works, and it works way better for white women than it does for all the other women in America.
> 
> But white women have made a practice of publicly objecting to affirmative action policies. As researcher Jessie McDaniel **notes**, since the landmark 1978 Supreme Court case Regents of the University of California v. Bakke, in which the court ruled that race may be factored into university admissions, “the people suing universities for discrimination in the academic admissions process have been white women: Abigail Fisher; Barbara Grutter (Grutter v. Bollinger); Jennifer Gratz (Gratz v. Bollinger) and Cheryl Hopwood (Hopwood v. Texas).” Those landmark cases challenged university affirmative action programs in Michigan and Texas, respectively.
> 
> And those women are far from alone in believing that a system that’s designed to help them and has helped lots of women like them has actually robbed them of something that’s rightfully theirs — and should be dismantled as a consequence. In fact, they’re more likely than white men in their age group to object.
> 
> It’s likely most of them don’t understand how affirmative action helps them, said Jesse Rhodes, an assistant professor of political science at the University of Massachusetts at Amherst who **recently analyzed** some of the CCES data for Al Jazeera.
> *
> Affirmative Action Is Great For White Women. So Why Do They Hate It? | HuffPost
> 
> *When it comes to affirmative action, white women occupy a rather peculiar position. White women are the main beneficiaries of affirmative action policies, and also the most likely to sue over them (at least when it comes to education). Today continues the **Trouble with White Women** series, with a focus on white women and affirmative action.
> 
> While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action, but data and studies suggest that women — **white women in particular** — **have benefited disproportionately** from these policies. In many ways, affirmative action has moved white women into a structural position in which they share more in common with white men than they do with black or Latina women.
> 
> Another **study** shows that women made greater gains in employment at companies that do business with the federal government, which are therefore subject to federal affirmative-action requirements, than in other companies — with female employment rising 15.2% at federal contractors but only 2.2% elsewhere. And the women working for federal-contractor companies also held higher positions and were paid better. Again, this data often lumps “all women” together (without distinguishing by race), so it’s a bit of a fuzzy issue.
> 
> Even in the private sector, white women have moved in and up at numbers that far eclipse those of people of color. After **IBM established** its own affirmative-action program, the numbers of women in management positions more than tripled in less than 10 years. Data from subsequent years show that the number of executives of color at IBM also grew, but **not nearly** at the same rate.*
> 
> White Women and Affirmative Action: Prime Beneficiaries and Opponents -
> 
> .So just face the truth white woman. You are helped the most by Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to think ALL women are helped by AA, as if NO women work for success
Click to expand...


You seem to think that all blacks are helped by AA and  NO black person works for success. Even worse you think all blacks that stand up refusing to ignore existing white racism is only doing do because they have failed or are looking for an excuse to blame whites for their lack of accomplishment, not that white racism does still actually exist and it's a real problem blacks face.


----------



## IM2

Divine.Wind said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I most certainly CAN talk about AA.  Who are you to tell me what I can or cannot talk about?  And you have the NERVE to ask me to give you money?  You cannot be serious.  Lol.  For WHAT exactly?  Why should any white people have to give you any money?  You are a free person.  Go get a job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you talk about AA then talk about how you white women are the major benefactors of the policy instead of mentioning it only as it pertains to blacks. Because white women like you are were you are today because of AA. If not for that your ass would be buck naked in the kitchen cooking and pushing out babies. Tale your misinformed ass to a Native American and ask them why they are getting reparations you pay for every year. And if you know anyone Japanese, ask them were they here in the 80's and If they were did they get reparations.
> 
> Then come back to me with the same dumb shit you posted tonight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need AA to get a job.  I can get a job on my own merit and my background and skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have tried this argument with him. LOL I get the same retarded replies. I am 61 and worked for everything I have. I have been denied jobs for lack of qualifications. I have been denied jobs because I was female. I moved on, obtained more education and experience to EARN the jobs I got.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The argument is not retarded. The facts support me.
> 
> *While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action in the subsequent years, data and studies suggest women — white women in particular — **have benefited disproportionately**. According to **one study**, in 1995, 6 million women, the majority of whom were white, had jobs they wouldn’t have otherwise held but for affirmative action.
> 
> Another **study** shows that women made greater gains in employment at companies that do business with the federal government, which are therefore subject to federal affirmative-action requirements, than in other companies — with female employment rising 15.2% at federal contractors but only 2.2% elsewhere. And the women working for federal-contractor companies also held higher positions and were paid better.
> 
> Even in the private sector, the advancements of white women eclipse those of people of color.
> *
> Affirmative Action Has Helped White Women More Than Anyone | TIME.com
> 
> *But affirmative action has been quite beneficial to women, and disproportionately beneficial to white women. Women are **now more likely** to graduate with bachelor’s degrees and attend graduate school than men are and **outnumber men on many college campuses**. In 1970, just 7.6 percent of physicians in America were women; in 2002, **that number had risen** to 25.2 percent. But — and this is a big but — those benefits are more likely to accrue to white women than they are to women of color, and that imbalance has **very real effects on employment and earnings** later in life. In other words: affirmative action works, and it works way better for white women than it does for all the other women in America.
> 
> But white women have made a practice of publicly objecting to affirmative action policies. As researcher Jessie McDaniel **notes**, since the landmark 1978 Supreme Court case Regents of the University of California v. Bakke, in which the court ruled that race may be factored into university admissions, “the people suing universities for discrimination in the academic admissions process have been white women: Abigail Fisher; Barbara Grutter (Grutter v. Bollinger); Jennifer Gratz (Gratz v. Bollinger) and Cheryl Hopwood (Hopwood v. Texas).” Those landmark cases challenged university affirmative action programs in Michigan and Texas, respectively.
> 
> And those women are far from alone in believing that a system that’s designed to help them and has helped lots of women like them has actually robbed them of something that’s rightfully theirs — and should be dismantled as a consequence. In fact, they’re more likely than white men in their age group to object.
> 
> It’s likely most of them don’t understand how affirmative action helps them, said Jesse Rhodes, an assistant professor of political science at the University of Massachusetts at Amherst who **recently analyzed** some of the CCES data for Al Jazeera.
> *
> Affirmative Action Is Great For White Women. So Why Do They Hate It? | HuffPost
> 
> *When it comes to affirmative action, white women occupy a rather peculiar position. White women are the main beneficiaries of affirmative action policies, and also the most likely to sue over them (at least when it comes to education). Today continues the **Trouble with White Women** series, with a focus on white women and affirmative action.
> 
> While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action, but data and studies suggest that women — **white women in particular** — **have benefited disproportionately** from these policies. In many ways, affirmative action has moved white women into a structural position in which they share more in common with white men than they do with black or Latina women.
> 
> Another **study** shows that women made greater gains in employment at companies that do business with the federal government, which are therefore subject to federal affirmative-action requirements, than in other companies — with female employment rising 15.2% at federal contractors but only 2.2% elsewhere. And the women working for federal-contractor companies also held higher positions and were paid better. Again, this data often lumps “all women” together (without distinguishing by race), so it’s a bit of a fuzzy issue.
> 
> Even in the private sector, white women have moved in and up at numbers that far eclipse those of people of color. After **IBM established** its own affirmative-action program, the numbers of women in management positions more than tripled in less than 10 years. Data from subsequent years show that the number of executives of color at IBM also grew, but **not nearly** at the same rate.*
> 
> White Women and Affirmative Action: Prime Beneficiaries and Opponents -
> 
> .So just face the truth white woman. You are helped the most by Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link is tainted by the fact it's racist.
> 
> - scholarship and activism toward racial justice
> _Indeed, in a recently published book Kimberley Ducey and I lay out the many ways in which the *elite-white-male dominance system* is central to the United States. It is, in effect, a triple societal helix linking together three major systems of social oppression: systemic white racism, systemic sexism (heterosexism), and systemic classism (capitalism)._
Click to expand...


Nope, the link is not racist.


----------



## IM2

Divine.Wind said:


> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what he is saying.  Additionally, he's saying any black man who has failed only failed because of white people, therefore, according to him, all white people owe all black people "reparations".
> 
> Of course, he's never stated a figure of how much each white person owes each black person nor what happens afterward or whether it would bankrupt the nation causing even more misery on all Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No that is what YOU are saying. I am saying that blacks are owed reparations for EVERYTHING we have endured here. it is a human rights violation. I have also stated that Indians get reparations annually, and the Japanese got them for being interred in camps. So then you really have no rightful objection to us asking for reparations. If no one else had ever got them, you  could make the argument you are making. The nation is not bankrupting itself paying the Indians every year. So then you really make no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe reparations should be made by the government reinvesting in inner cities that they flooded with drugs and abandoned. Reinvestment would not bankrupt the nation because the creation of good paying jobs would mean people would be paying taxes and buying goods as their income increases. It is necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying the government flooded the inner cities with drugs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. A recent 4 night documentary called America's War on Drugs tells it all very clearly. I believe a thread I started about it is still up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears that documentary actually refutes the allegation that "the government" flooded cities with drugs.
> 
> New History Channel doc aims to fact-check ‘America’s War on Drugs’
> _Anthony Lappé, an executive producer behind the History Channel’s new documentary series “America’s War on Drugs,” says that although these theories around federal agencies injecting drugs into the Black community have swirled for years, this new docu-series will reveal that they’re just not true._
Click to expand...


Well since I lived in a city during that time, I can tell you that ot was funny how suddenly all that crack cocaine got into a community that rarely used cocaine on the past.


----------



## IM2

AnomalousMaterial said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The argument is not retarded. The facts support me.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's look into the facts you've given to support your argument. This is going to be a long post. Loooooonnnnnnnnnggggggg.
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action in the subsequent years, data and studies suggest women — white women in particular — **have benefited disproportionately**. According to **one study**, in 1995, 6 million women, the majority of whom were white, had jobs they wouldn’t have otherwise held but for affirmative action.*
> 
> *Another **study** shows that women made greater gains in employment at companies that do business with the federal government, which are therefore subject to federal affirmative-action requirements, than in other companies — with female employment rising 15.2% at federal contractors but only 2.2% elsewhere. And the women working for federal-contractor companies also held higher positions and were paid better.
> 
> Even in the private sector, the advancements of white women eclipse those of people of color.
> *
> Affirmative Action Has Helped White Women More Than Anyone | TIME.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Going in to this one you should immediately note that this was published in the "ideas." section, meaning the editors did not qualify it for use as a real informational article. This is an opinion piece, for reasons I will explain, culminating in the final statement of my review piece.
> 
> The first "source" (The Death of Affirmative Action, Part 1 – Brainstorm - Blogs - The Chronicle of Higher Education) is a blogpost opinion piece which does not use facts, figures, citations, or references to make any claims. The only link that source provides is to an article which provides links to two other *opinion blogs*, and ultimately claims that Asian-Americans are preyed upon by Affirmative Action programs which select lesser-qualified Blacks and Hispanics before Asians
> Rating: 2/10 - providing no facts backed by data or sources, using a single also dubious source as sole reference
> 
> The second source (Is Sisterhood Conditional?: White Women and the Rollback of Affirmative Action) immediately invalidates itself as used by Time by ignoring relative population. The phrase "the majority of whom were white" gives absolutely NO DETAIL as to the relevant fractions by race, and logically it should be assumed that since African-Americans are ~15% of the population, there will always be a majority of white women as compared to blacks in college. In fact the author's article simply states, using a reference to a study which cannot be found on the open internet, the exact phrase Time used. This is a circular argument which cannot be correlated with data, rendering the entire use of that source null and void
> Rating - 1/10 misused data from now defunct sources making a broad claim which ignores population numbers.
> 
> 
> The third and final source used by this Time article (Affirmative Action and What It Means for Women - NWLC) is already a biased source. While logically this instantly discredits claims or 'facts' presented as dubious _at best_, I'll continue to review. to begin with the NWLC is using _almost twenty year old data_ to frame their argument. Next, and equally as important, they are using data which _does not accurately control for hours worked or educational attainment (for example equating all jobs which qualify as "physician"  as the same). _This source then goes on to NOT talk about racial disparity among females via AA, invalidating it's use as a data source for your argument.
> Rating: 3/10 - many confusing source links to old data sets which do not exhibit proper control factors, but good data to show women are advancing in professional careers at a great pace
> 
> The Time article therefore is completely useless in proving that white women are, essentially, abusing Affirmative Action.
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *But affirmative action has been quite beneficial to women, and disproportionately beneficial to white women. Women are **now more likely** to graduate with bachelor’s degrees and attend graduate school than men are and **outnumber men on many college campuses**. In 1970, just 7.6 percent of physicians in America were women; in 2002, **that number had risen** to 25.2 percent. But — and this is a big but — those benefits are more likely to accrue to white women than they are to women of color, and that imbalance has **very real effects on employment and earnings** later in life. In other words: affirmative action works, and it works way better for white women than it does for all the other women in America.
> 
> But white women have made a practice of publicly objecting to affirmative action policies. As researcher Jessie McDaniel **notes**, since the landmark 1978 Supreme Court case Regents of the University of California v. Bakke, in which the court ruled that race may be factored into university admissions, “the people suing universities for discrimination in the academic admissions process have been white women: Abigail Fisher; Barbara Grutter (Grutter v. Bollinger); Jennifer Gratz (Gratz v. Bollinger) and Cheryl Hopwood (Hopwood v. Texas).” Those landmark cases challenged university affirmative action programs in Michigan and Texas, respectively.
> 
> And those women are far from alone in believing that a system that’s designed to help them and has helped lots of women like them has actually robbed them of something that’s rightfully theirs — and should be dismantled as a consequence. In fact, they’re more likely than white men in their age group to object.
> 
> It’s likely most of them don’t understand how affirmative action helps them, said Jesse Rhodes, an assistant professor of political science at the University of Massachusetts at Amherst who **recently analyzed** some of the CCES data for Al Jazeera.
> *
> Affirmative Action Is Great For White Women. So Why Do They Hate It? | HuffPost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even have to research the sources, the article's target is not compatible with yours. The main target of the [quoted portion of the] article is two points
> - Women earn less than men while graduating at higher rates
> - White Women in general argue against Affirmative Action
> 
> I answered in part why women tend to earn less than men on another thread while breaking down statistics by race and gender, using empirical data from a first party source. Check my history.
> White women arguing against AA would imply disturbing things if it fit your narrative. On one hand it means that white women, through all their education in college, both abuse a system and at the same time are denouncing a system which benefits their interests. This is not logically compatible unless we make some rather sexist claims about the intelligence of women, and of white women.
> 
> Finally, the last source used by HuffPo is _the State of Qatar Government's media mouthpiece, Al Jazeera_. Al Jazeera frequently self-sources, and likes to source from within "friendly" publication channels such as Vox and, (shocking!) Huffington Post.
> Yes, this invalidates Al Jazeera.
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *When it comes to affirmative action, white women occupy a rather peculiar position. White women are the main beneficiaries of affirmative action policies, and also the most likely to sue over them (at least when it comes to education). Today continues the **Trouble with White Women** series, with a focus on white women and affirmative action.
> 
> While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action, but data and studies suggest that women — **white women in particular** — **have benefited disproportionately** from these policies. In many ways, affirmative action has moved white women into a structural position in which they share more in common with white men than they do with black or Latina women.
> 
> Another **study** shows that women made greater gains in employment at companies that do business with the federal government, which are therefore subject to federal affirmative-action requirements, than in other companies — with female employment rising 15.2% at federal contractors but only 2.2% elsewhere. And the women working for federal-contractor companies also held higher positions and were paid better. Again, this data often lumps “all women” together (without distinguishing by race), so it’s a bit of a fuzzy issue.
> 
> Even in the private sector, white women have moved in and up at numbers that far eclipse those of people of color. After **IBM established** its own affirmative-action program, the numbers of women in management positions more than tripled in less than 10 years. Data from subsequent years show that the number of executives of color at IBM also grew, but **not nearly** at the same rate.*
> 
> White Women and Affirmative Action: Prime Beneficiaries and Opponents -
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah finally, the big one. The only cited article which attempts to back up your morbid claim. Let's start from the bottom and work our way up.
> 
> Source five, going from the bottom up, (http://civilrights.org/equal-opportunity/fact-sheets/fact_sheet_packet.pdf) is no longer accessible. Therefore we cannot refute the validity, which serves fairly well, I think we can both agree that "executives of color" were simply less abundant to be hired _because less of them exist._ Simple math from population numbers, as I stated before. I remind you that in the absence of data we should adhere to Occam's Razor.
> 
> Source three AND four (Affirmative Action and What It Means for Women - NWLC) are the same NWLC article I thrashed in the review of Time's choice of source data. Specifically in these claims, they establish that women in high positions grew greatly, and referring to directly above, we cannot make any claims as to the proportionality of race due to sources no longer existing. They state prior that not only did female employment in federal sectors rise dramatically, it is impossible to make any race-based claims using the source data. Invalidation of a claim that AA is helping white women more.
> 
> Source one AND two are both the primary Time article AND it's primary data source reviewed in the Time breakdown above.
> The repetition of a false claim only further cements the logical fallacy that a claim has to be correct if repeated often enough, for if enough lemmings choose to run off the cliff, surely the rest of us must follow?
> 
> Above all the astute reader would notice that many of the "sources" in all three of these articles round-robin each other, both in history described and in some cases source links. This points to a collusion of interest among all parties, invalidating their use as a fair and unbiased source for information.
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .So just face the truth white woman. You are helped the most by Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your claim has been debunked using your own data.
Click to expand...


I am correct. 100 percent. Never said white women were abusing anything, I said they are the prime benefactor of AA and they are. This would make sense because white women are the majority of women, and women were excluded by past and still ae by current forms of discrimination. Now of the sources round robin it only means they used the same studies.  Collusion of interest, Ha!.


----------



## Divine Wind

IM2 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you talk about AA then talk about how you white women are the major benefactors of the policy instead of mentioning it only as it pertains to blacks. Because white women like you are were you are today because of AA. If not for that your ass would be buck naked in the kitchen cooking and pushing out babies. Tale your misinformed ass to a Native American and ask them why they are getting reparations you pay for every year. And if you know anyone Japanese, ask them were they here in the 80's and If they were did they get reparations.
> 
> Then come back to me with the same dumb shit you posted tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need AA to get a job.  I can get a job on my own merit and my background and skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have tried this argument with him. LOL I get the same retarded replies. I am 61 and worked for everything I have. I have been denied jobs for lack of qualifications. I have been denied jobs because I was female. I moved on, obtained more education and experience to EARN the jobs I got.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The argument is not retarded. The facts support me.
> 
> *While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action in the subsequent years, data and studies suggest women — white women in particular — **have benefited disproportionately**. According to **one study**, in 1995, 6 million women, the majority of whom were white, had jobs they wouldn’t have otherwise held but for affirmative action.
> 
> Another **study** shows that women made greater gains in employment at companies that do business with the federal government, which are therefore subject to federal affirmative-action requirements, than in other companies — with female employment rising 15.2% at federal contractors but only 2.2% elsewhere. And the women working for federal-contractor companies also held higher positions and were paid better.
> 
> Even in the private sector, the advancements of white women eclipse those of people of color.
> *
> Affirmative Action Has Helped White Women More Than Anyone | TIME.com
> 
> *But affirmative action has been quite beneficial to women, and disproportionately beneficial to white women. Women are **now more likely** to graduate with bachelor’s degrees and attend graduate school than men are and **outnumber men on many college campuses**. In 1970, just 7.6 percent of physicians in America were women; in 2002, **that number had risen** to 25.2 percent. But — and this is a big but — those benefits are more likely to accrue to white women than they are to women of color, and that imbalance has **very real effects on employment and earnings** later in life. In other words: affirmative action works, and it works way better for white women than it does for all the other women in America.
> 
> But white women have made a practice of publicly objecting to affirmative action policies. As researcher Jessie McDaniel **notes**, since the landmark 1978 Supreme Court case Regents of the University of California v. Bakke, in which the court ruled that race may be factored into university admissions, “the people suing universities for discrimination in the academic admissions process have been white women: Abigail Fisher; Barbara Grutter (Grutter v. Bollinger); Jennifer Gratz (Gratz v. Bollinger) and Cheryl Hopwood (Hopwood v. Texas).” Those landmark cases challenged university affirmative action programs in Michigan and Texas, respectively.
> 
> And those women are far from alone in believing that a system that’s designed to help them and has helped lots of women like them has actually robbed them of something that’s rightfully theirs — and should be dismantled as a consequence. In fact, they’re more likely than white men in their age group to object.
> 
> It’s likely most of them don’t understand how affirmative action helps them, said Jesse Rhodes, an assistant professor of political science at the University of Massachusetts at Amherst who **recently analyzed** some of the CCES data for Al Jazeera.
> *
> Affirmative Action Is Great For White Women. So Why Do They Hate It? | HuffPost
> 
> *When it comes to affirmative action, white women occupy a rather peculiar position. White women are the main beneficiaries of affirmative action policies, and also the most likely to sue over them (at least when it comes to education). Today continues the **Trouble with White Women** series, with a focus on white women and affirmative action.
> 
> While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action, but data and studies suggest that women — **white women in particular** — **have benefited disproportionately** from these policies. In many ways, affirmative action has moved white women into a structural position in which they share more in common with white men than they do with black or Latina women.
> 
> Another **study** shows that women made greater gains in employment at companies that do business with the federal government, which are therefore subject to federal affirmative-action requirements, than in other companies — with female employment rising 15.2% at federal contractors but only 2.2% elsewhere. And the women working for federal-contractor companies also held higher positions and were paid better. Again, this data often lumps “all women” together (without distinguishing by race), so it’s a bit of a fuzzy issue.
> 
> Even in the private sector, white women have moved in and up at numbers that far eclipse those of people of color. After **IBM established** its own affirmative-action program, the numbers of women in management positions more than tripled in less than 10 years. Data from subsequent years show that the number of executives of color at IBM also grew, but **not nearly** at the same rate.*
> 
> White Women and Affirmative Action: Prime Beneficiaries and Opponents -
> 
> .So just face the truth white woman. You are helped the most by Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link is tainted by the fact it's racist.
> 
> - scholarship and activism toward racial justice
> _Indeed, in a recently published book Kimberley Ducey and I lay out the many ways in which the *elite-white-male dominance system* is central to the United States. It is, in effect, a triple societal helix linking together three major systems of social oppression: systemic white racism, systemic sexism (heterosexism), and systemic classism (capitalism)._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, the link is not racist.
Click to expand...

Disagreed.  Of course, in your opinion, only whites can be racist.   Amirite?


----------



## Divine Wind

IM2 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No that is what YOU are saying. I am saying that blacks are owed reparations for EVERYTHING we have endured here. it is a human rights violation. I have also stated that Indians get reparations annually, and the Japanese got them for being interred in camps. So then you really have no rightful objection to us asking for reparations. If no one else had ever got them, you  could make the argument you are making. The nation is not bankrupting itself paying the Indians every year. So then you really make no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe reparations should be made by the government reinvesting in inner cities that they flooded with drugs and abandoned. Reinvestment would not bankrupt the nation because the creation of good paying jobs would mean people would be paying taxes and buying goods as their income increases. It is necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying the government flooded the inner cities with drugs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. A recent 4 night documentary called America's War on Drugs tells it all very clearly. I believe a thread I started about it is still up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears that documentary actually refutes the allegation that "the government" flooded cities with drugs.
> 
> New History Channel doc aims to fact-check ‘America’s War on Drugs’
> _Anthony Lappé, an executive producer behind the History Channel’s new documentary series “America’s War on Drugs,” says that although these theories around federal agencies injecting drugs into the Black community have swirled for years, this new docu-series will reveal that they’re just not true._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well since I lived in a city during that time, I can tell you that ot was funny how suddenly all that crack cocaine got into a community that rarely used cocaine on the past.
Click to expand...

Who is responsible for drug addition?  Those selling the drugs or those taking the drugs?  Who were selling the drugs on the streets?  CIA agents or gang-bangers?


----------



## ChrisL

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you talk about AA then talk about how you white women are the major benefactors of the policy instead of mentioning it only as it pertains to blacks. Because white women like you are were you are today because of AA. If not for that your ass would be buck naked in the kitchen cooking and pushing out babies. Tale your misinformed ass to a Native American and ask them why they are getting reparations you pay for every year. And if you know anyone Japanese, ask them were they here in the 80's and If they were did they get reparations.
> 
> Then come back to me with the same dumb shit you posted tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need AA to get a job.  I can get a job on my own merit and my background and skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have tried this argument with him. LOL I get the same retarded replies. I am 61 and worked for everything I have. I have been denied jobs for lack of qualifications. I have been denied jobs because I was female. I moved on, obtained more education and experience to EARN the jobs I got.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The argument is not retarded. The facts support me.
> 
> *While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action in the subsequent years, data and studies suggest women — white women in particular — **have benefited disproportionately**. According to **one study**, in 1995, 6 million women, the majority of whom were white, had jobs they wouldn’t have otherwise held but for affirmative action.
> 
> Another **study** shows that women made greater gains in employment at companies that do business with the federal government, which are therefore subject to federal affirmative-action requirements, than in other companies — with female employment rising 15.2% at federal contractors but only 2.2% elsewhere. And the women working for federal-contractor companies also held higher positions and were paid better.
> 
> Even in the private sector, the advancements of white women eclipse those of people of color.
> *
> Affirmative Action Has Helped White Women More Than Anyone | TIME.com
> 
> *But affirmative action has been quite beneficial to women, and disproportionately beneficial to white women. Women are **now more likely** to graduate with bachelor’s degrees and attend graduate school than men are and **outnumber men on many college campuses**. In 1970, just 7.6 percent of physicians in America were women; in 2002, **that number had risen** to 25.2 percent. But — and this is a big but — those benefits are more likely to accrue to white women than they are to women of color, and that imbalance has **very real effects on employment and earnings** later in life. In other words: affirmative action works, and it works way better for white women than it does for all the other women in America.
> 
> But white women have made a practice of publicly objecting to affirmative action policies. As researcher Jessie McDaniel **notes**, since the landmark 1978 Supreme Court case Regents of the University of California v. Bakke, in which the court ruled that race may be factored into university admissions, “the people suing universities for discrimination in the academic admissions process have been white women: Abigail Fisher; Barbara Grutter (Grutter v. Bollinger); Jennifer Gratz (Gratz v. Bollinger) and Cheryl Hopwood (Hopwood v. Texas).” Those landmark cases challenged university affirmative action programs in Michigan and Texas, respectively.
> 
> And those women are far from alone in believing that a system that’s designed to help them and has helped lots of women like them has actually robbed them of something that’s rightfully theirs — and should be dismantled as a consequence. In fact, they’re more likely than white men in their age group to object.
> 
> It’s likely most of them don’t understand how affirmative action helps them, said Jesse Rhodes, an assistant professor of political science at the University of Massachusetts at Amherst who **recently analyzed** some of the CCES data for Al Jazeera.
> *
> Affirmative Action Is Great For White Women. So Why Do They Hate It? | HuffPost
> 
> *When it comes to affirmative action, white women occupy a rather peculiar position. White women are the main beneficiaries of affirmative action policies, and also the most likely to sue over them (at least when it comes to education). Today continues the **Trouble with White Women** series, with a focus on white women and affirmative action.
> 
> While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action, but data and studies suggest that women — **white women in particular** — **have benefited disproportionately** from these policies. In many ways, affirmative action has moved white women into a structural position in which they share more in common with white men than they do with black or Latina women.
> 
> Another **study** shows that women made greater gains in employment at companies that do business with the federal government, which are therefore subject to federal affirmative-action requirements, than in other companies — with female employment rising 15.2% at federal contractors but only 2.2% elsewhere. And the women working for federal-contractor companies also held higher positions and were paid better. Again, this data often lumps “all women” together (without distinguishing by race), so it’s a bit of a fuzzy issue.
> 
> Even in the private sector, white women have moved in and up at numbers that far eclipse those of people of color. After **IBM established** its own affirmative-action program, the numbers of women in management positions more than tripled in less than 10 years. Data from subsequent years show that the number of executives of color at IBM also grew, but **not nearly** at the same rate.*
> 
> White Women and Affirmative Action: Prime Beneficiaries and Opponents -
> 
> .So just face the truth white woman. You are helped the most by Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to think ALL women are helped by AA, as if NO women work for success
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think that all blacks are helped by AA and  NO black person works for success. Even worse you think all blacks that stand up refusing to ignore existing white racism is only doing do because they have failed or are looking for an excuse to blame whites for their lack of accomplishment, not that white racism does still actually exist and it's a real problem blacks face.
Click to expand...


Well, why don't you give me some examples of some of the racism that you have to face every day, and don't make things up either.


----------



## IM2

Divine.Wind said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need AA to get a job.  I can get a job on my own merit and my background and skills.
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried this argument with him. LOL I get the same retarded replies. I am 61 and worked for everything I have. I have been denied jobs for lack of qualifications. I have been denied jobs because I was female. I moved on, obtained more education and experience to EARN the jobs I got.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The argument is not retarded. The facts support me.
> 
> *While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action in the subsequent years, data and studies suggest women — white women in particular — **have benefited disproportionately**. According to **one study**, in 1995, 6 million women, the majority of whom were white, had jobs they wouldn’t have otherwise held but for affirmative action.
> 
> Another **study** shows that women made greater gains in employment at companies that do business with the federal government, which are therefore subject to federal affirmative-action requirements, than in other companies — with female employment rising 15.2% at federal contractors but only 2.2% elsewhere. And the women working for federal-contractor companies also held higher positions and were paid better.
> 
> Even in the private sector, the advancements of white women eclipse those of people of color.
> *
> Affirmative Action Has Helped White Women More Than Anyone | TIME.com
> 
> *But affirmative action has been quite beneficial to women, and disproportionately beneficial to white women. Women are **now more likely** to graduate with bachelor’s degrees and attend graduate school than men are and **outnumber men on many college campuses**. In 1970, just 7.6 percent of physicians in America were women; in 2002, **that number had risen** to 25.2 percent. But — and this is a big but — those benefits are more likely to accrue to white women than they are to women of color, and that imbalance has **very real effects on employment and earnings** later in life. In other words: affirmative action works, and it works way better for white women than it does for all the other women in America.
> 
> But white women have made a practice of publicly objecting to affirmative action policies. As researcher Jessie McDaniel **notes**, since the landmark 1978 Supreme Court case Regents of the University of California v. Bakke, in which the court ruled that race may be factored into university admissions, “the people suing universities for discrimination in the academic admissions process have been white women: Abigail Fisher; Barbara Grutter (Grutter v. Bollinger); Jennifer Gratz (Gratz v. Bollinger) and Cheryl Hopwood (Hopwood v. Texas).” Those landmark cases challenged university affirmative action programs in Michigan and Texas, respectively.
> 
> And those women are far from alone in believing that a system that’s designed to help them and has helped lots of women like them has actually robbed them of something that’s rightfully theirs — and should be dismantled as a consequence. In fact, they’re more likely than white men in their age group to object.
> 
> It’s likely most of them don’t understand how affirmative action helps them, said Jesse Rhodes, an assistant professor of political science at the University of Massachusetts at Amherst who **recently analyzed** some of the CCES data for Al Jazeera.
> *
> Affirmative Action Is Great For White Women. So Why Do They Hate It? | HuffPost
> 
> *When it comes to affirmative action, white women occupy a rather peculiar position. White women are the main beneficiaries of affirmative action policies, and also the most likely to sue over them (at least when it comes to education). Today continues the **Trouble with White Women** series, with a focus on white women and affirmative action.
> 
> While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action, but data and studies suggest that women — **white women in particular** — **have benefited disproportionately** from these policies. In many ways, affirmative action has moved white women into a structural position in which they share more in common with white men than they do with black or Latina women.
> 
> Another **study** shows that women made greater gains in employment at companies that do business with the federal government, which are therefore subject to federal affirmative-action requirements, than in other companies — with female employment rising 15.2% at federal contractors but only 2.2% elsewhere. And the women working for federal-contractor companies also held higher positions and were paid better. Again, this data often lumps “all women” together (without distinguishing by race), so it’s a bit of a fuzzy issue.
> 
> Even in the private sector, white women have moved in and up at numbers that far eclipse those of people of color. After **IBM established** its own affirmative-action program, the numbers of women in management positions more than tripled in less than 10 years. Data from subsequent years show that the number of executives of color at IBM also grew, but **not nearly** at the same rate.*
> 
> White Women and Affirmative Action: Prime Beneficiaries and Opponents -
> 
> .So just face the truth white woman. You are helped the most by Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link is tainted by the fact it's racist.
> 
> - scholarship and activism toward racial justice
> _Indeed, in a recently published book Kimberley Ducey and I lay out the many ways in which the *elite-white-male dominance system* is central to the United States. It is, in effect, a triple societal helix linking together three major systems of social oppression: systemic white racism, systemic sexism (heterosexism), and systemic classism (capitalism)._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, the link is not racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagreed.  Of course, in your opinion, only whites can be racist.   Amirite?
Click to expand...


No one cares what you disagree with, you have chosen to disagree only because you want to believe a lie.

You are not right. But you also cannot find an American policy or law ever made that denied whites of any rights, protections under the law, the ability to work, freedom to live wherever they wanted to work whatever job they chose to do, to attend any college t hey wanted, and I can go on and on. So when you find all these things blacks have done then we can constructively talk about racism being the same.


----------



## IM2

ChrisL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need AA to get a job.  I can get a job on my own merit and my background and skills.
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried this argument with him. LOL I get the same retarded replies. I am 61 and worked for everything I have. I have been denied jobs for lack of qualifications. I have been denied jobs because I was female. I moved on, obtained more education and experience to EARN the jobs I got.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The argument is not retarded. The facts support me.
> 
> *While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action in the subsequent years, data and studies suggest women — white women in particular — **have benefited disproportionately**. According to **one study**, in 1995, 6 million women, the majority of whom were white, had jobs they wouldn’t have otherwise held but for affirmative action.
> 
> Another **study** shows that women made greater gains in employment at companies that do business with the federal government, which are therefore subject to federal affirmative-action requirements, than in other companies — with female employment rising 15.2% at federal contractors but only 2.2% elsewhere. And the women working for federal-contractor companies also held higher positions and were paid better.
> 
> Even in the private sector, the advancements of white women eclipse those of people of color.
> *
> Affirmative Action Has Helped White Women More Than Anyone | TIME.com
> 
> *But affirmative action has been quite beneficial to women, and disproportionately beneficial to white women. Women are **now more likely** to graduate with bachelor’s degrees and attend graduate school than men are and **outnumber men on many college campuses**. In 1970, just 7.6 percent of physicians in America were women; in 2002, **that number had risen** to 25.2 percent. But — and this is a big but — those benefits are more likely to accrue to white women than they are to women of color, and that imbalance has **very real effects on employment and earnings** later in life. In other words: affirmative action works, and it works way better for white women than it does for all the other women in America.
> 
> But white women have made a practice of publicly objecting to affirmative action policies. As researcher Jessie McDaniel **notes**, since the landmark 1978 Supreme Court case Regents of the University of California v. Bakke, in which the court ruled that race may be factored into university admissions, “the people suing universities for discrimination in the academic admissions process have been white women: Abigail Fisher; Barbara Grutter (Grutter v. Bollinger); Jennifer Gratz (Gratz v. Bollinger) and Cheryl Hopwood (Hopwood v. Texas).” Those landmark cases challenged university affirmative action programs in Michigan and Texas, respectively.
> 
> And those women are far from alone in believing that a system that’s designed to help them and has helped lots of women like them has actually robbed them of something that’s rightfully theirs — and should be dismantled as a consequence. In fact, they’re more likely than white men in their age group to object.
> 
> It’s likely most of them don’t understand how affirmative action helps them, said Jesse Rhodes, an assistant professor of political science at the University of Massachusetts at Amherst who **recently analyzed** some of the CCES data for Al Jazeera.
> *
> Affirmative Action Is Great For White Women. So Why Do They Hate It? | HuffPost
> 
> *When it comes to affirmative action, white women occupy a rather peculiar position. White women are the main beneficiaries of affirmative action policies, and also the most likely to sue over them (at least when it comes to education). Today continues the **Trouble with White Women** series, with a focus on white women and affirmative action.
> 
> While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action, but data and studies suggest that women — **white women in particular** — **have benefited disproportionately** from these policies. In many ways, affirmative action has moved white women into a structural position in which they share more in common with white men than they do with black or Latina women.
> 
> Another **study** shows that women made greater gains in employment at companies that do business with the federal government, which are therefore subject to federal affirmative-action requirements, than in other companies — with female employment rising 15.2% at federal contractors but only 2.2% elsewhere. And the women working for federal-contractor companies also held higher positions and were paid better. Again, this data often lumps “all women” together (without distinguishing by race), so it’s a bit of a fuzzy issue.
> 
> Even in the private sector, white women have moved in and up at numbers that far eclipse those of people of color. After **IBM established** its own affirmative-action program, the numbers of women in management positions more than tripled in less than 10 years. Data from subsequent years show that the number of executives of color at IBM also grew, but **not nearly** at the same rate.*
> 
> White Women and Affirmative Action: Prime Beneficiaries and Opponents -
> 
> .So just face the truth white woman. You are helped the most by Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to think ALL women are helped by AA, as if NO women work for success
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think that all blacks are helped by AA and  NO black person works for success. Even worse you think all blacks that stand up refusing to ignore existing white racism is only doing do because they have failed or are looking for an excuse to blame whites for their lack of accomplishment, not that white racism does still actually exist and it's a real problem blacks face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why don't you give me some examples of some of the racism that you have to face every day, and don't make things up either.
Click to expand...


No you just accept the fact that right now systemic racism exists.


----------



## IM2

Divine.Wind said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delores Paulk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe reparations should be made by the government reinvesting in inner cities that they flooded with drugs and abandoned. Reinvestment would not bankrupt the nation because the creation of good paying jobs would mean people would be paying taxes and buying goods as their income increases. It is necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying the government flooded the inner cities with drugs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. A recent 4 night documentary called America's War on Drugs tells it all very clearly. I believe a thread I started about it is still up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears that documentary actually refutes the allegation that "the government" flooded cities with drugs.
> 
> New History Channel doc aims to fact-check ‘America’s War on Drugs’
> _Anthony Lappé, an executive producer behind the History Channel’s new documentary series “America’s War on Drugs,” says that although these theories around federal agencies injecting drugs into the Black community have swirled for years, this new docu-series will reveal that they’re just not true._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well since I lived in a city during that time, I can tell you that ot was funny how suddenly all that crack cocaine got into a community that rarely used cocaine on the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is responsible for drug addition?  Those selling the drugs or those taking the drugs?  Who were selling the drugs on the streets?  CIA agents or gang-bangers?
Click to expand...


Ask that to the fucking meth heads and fentanyl addicts in the white community.


----------



## ChrisL

IM2 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried this argument with him. LOL I get the same retarded replies. I am 61 and worked for everything I have. I have been denied jobs for lack of qualifications. I have been denied jobs because I was female. I moved on, obtained more education and experience to EARN the jobs I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The argument is not retarded. The facts support me.
> 
> *While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action in the subsequent years, data and studies suggest women — white women in particular — **have benefited disproportionately**. According to **one study**, in 1995, 6 million women, the majority of whom were white, had jobs they wouldn’t have otherwise held but for affirmative action.
> 
> Another **study** shows that women made greater gains in employment at companies that do business with the federal government, which are therefore subject to federal affirmative-action requirements, than in other companies — with female employment rising 15.2% at federal contractors but only 2.2% elsewhere. And the women working for federal-contractor companies also held higher positions and were paid better.
> 
> Even in the private sector, the advancements of white women eclipse those of people of color.
> *
> Affirmative Action Has Helped White Women More Than Anyone | TIME.com
> 
> *But affirmative action has been quite beneficial to women, and disproportionately beneficial to white women. Women are **now more likely** to graduate with bachelor’s degrees and attend graduate school than men are and **outnumber men on many college campuses**. In 1970, just 7.6 percent of physicians in America were women; in 2002, **that number had risen** to 25.2 percent. But — and this is a big but — those benefits are more likely to accrue to white women than they are to women of color, and that imbalance has **very real effects on employment and earnings** later in life. In other words: affirmative action works, and it works way better for white women than it does for all the other women in America.
> 
> But white women have made a practice of publicly objecting to affirmative action policies. As researcher Jessie McDaniel **notes**, since the landmark 1978 Supreme Court case Regents of the University of California v. Bakke, in which the court ruled that race may be factored into university admissions, “the people suing universities for discrimination in the academic admissions process have been white women: Abigail Fisher; Barbara Grutter (Grutter v. Bollinger); Jennifer Gratz (Gratz v. Bollinger) and Cheryl Hopwood (Hopwood v. Texas).” Those landmark cases challenged university affirmative action programs in Michigan and Texas, respectively.
> 
> And those women are far from alone in believing that a system that’s designed to help them and has helped lots of women like them has actually robbed them of something that’s rightfully theirs — and should be dismantled as a consequence. In fact, they’re more likely than white men in their age group to object.
> 
> It’s likely most of them don’t understand how affirmative action helps them, said Jesse Rhodes, an assistant professor of political science at the University of Massachusetts at Amherst who **recently analyzed** some of the CCES data for Al Jazeera.
> *
> Affirmative Action Is Great For White Women. So Why Do They Hate It? | HuffPost
> 
> *When it comes to affirmative action, white women occupy a rather peculiar position. White women are the main beneficiaries of affirmative action policies, and also the most likely to sue over them (at least when it comes to education). Today continues the **Trouble with White Women** series, with a focus on white women and affirmative action.
> 
> While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action, but data and studies suggest that women — **white women in particular** — **have benefited disproportionately** from these policies. In many ways, affirmative action has moved white women into a structural position in which they share more in common with white men than they do with black or Latina women.
> 
> Another **study** shows that women made greater gains in employment at companies that do business with the federal government, which are therefore subject to federal affirmative-action requirements, than in other companies — with female employment rising 15.2% at federal contractors but only 2.2% elsewhere. And the women working for federal-contractor companies also held higher positions and were paid better. Again, this data often lumps “all women” together (without distinguishing by race), so it’s a bit of a fuzzy issue.
> 
> Even in the private sector, white women have moved in and up at numbers that far eclipse those of people of color. After **IBM established** its own affirmative-action program, the numbers of women in management positions more than tripled in less than 10 years. Data from subsequent years show that the number of executives of color at IBM also grew, but **not nearly** at the same rate.*
> 
> White Women and Affirmative Action: Prime Beneficiaries and Opponents -
> 
> .So just face the truth white woman. You are helped the most by Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your link is tainted by the fact it's racist.
> 
> - scholarship and activism toward racial justice
> _Indeed, in a recently published book Kimberley Ducey and I lay out the many ways in which the *elite-white-male dominance system* is central to the United States. It is, in effect, a triple societal helix linking together three major systems of social oppression: systemic white racism, systemic sexism (heterosexism), and systemic classism (capitalism)._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, the link is not racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Disagreed.  Of course, in your opinion, only whites can be racist.   Amirite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one cares what you disagree with, you have chosen to disagree only because you want to believe a lie.
> 
> You are not right. But you also cannot find an American policy or law ever made that denied whites of any rights, protections under the law, the ability to work, freedom to live wherever they wanted to work whatever job they chose to do, to attend any college t hey wanted, and I can go on and on. So when you find all these things blacks have done then we can constructively talk about racism being the same.
Click to expand...


None of those things happen anymore, and when they did happen, they happened just as often to poor white people.  CLASS is more the issue than race.


----------



## ChrisL

IM2 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried this argument with him. LOL I get the same retarded replies. I am 61 and worked for everything I have. I have been denied jobs for lack of qualifications. I have been denied jobs because I was female. I moved on, obtained more education and experience to EARN the jobs I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The argument is not retarded. The facts support me.
> 
> *While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action in the subsequent years, data and studies suggest women — white women in particular — **have benefited disproportionately**. According to **one study**, in 1995, 6 million women, the majority of whom were white, had jobs they wouldn’t have otherwise held but for affirmative action.
> 
> Another **study** shows that women made greater gains in employment at companies that do business with the federal government, which are therefore subject to federal affirmative-action requirements, than in other companies — with female employment rising 15.2% at federal contractors but only 2.2% elsewhere. And the women working for federal-contractor companies also held higher positions and were paid better.
> 
> Even in the private sector, the advancements of white women eclipse those of people of color.
> *
> Affirmative Action Has Helped White Women More Than Anyone | TIME.com
> 
> *But affirmative action has been quite beneficial to women, and disproportionately beneficial to white women. Women are **now more likely** to graduate with bachelor’s degrees and attend graduate school than men are and **outnumber men on many college campuses**. In 1970, just 7.6 percent of physicians in America were women; in 2002, **that number had risen** to 25.2 percent. But — and this is a big but — those benefits are more likely to accrue to white women than they are to women of color, and that imbalance has **very real effects on employment and earnings** later in life. In other words: affirmative action works, and it works way better for white women than it does for all the other women in America.
> 
> But white women have made a practice of publicly objecting to affirmative action policies. As researcher Jessie McDaniel **notes**, since the landmark 1978 Supreme Court case Regents of the University of California v. Bakke, in which the court ruled that race may be factored into university admissions, “the people suing universities for discrimination in the academic admissions process have been white women: Abigail Fisher; Barbara Grutter (Grutter v. Bollinger); Jennifer Gratz (Gratz v. Bollinger) and Cheryl Hopwood (Hopwood v. Texas).” Those landmark cases challenged university affirmative action programs in Michigan and Texas, respectively.
> 
> And those women are far from alone in believing that a system that’s designed to help them and has helped lots of women like them has actually robbed them of something that’s rightfully theirs — and should be dismantled as a consequence. In fact, they’re more likely than white men in their age group to object.
> 
> It’s likely most of them don’t understand how affirmative action helps them, said Jesse Rhodes, an assistant professor of political science at the University of Massachusetts at Amherst who **recently analyzed** some of the CCES data for Al Jazeera.
> *
> Affirmative Action Is Great For White Women. So Why Do They Hate It? | HuffPost
> 
> *When it comes to affirmative action, white women occupy a rather peculiar position. White women are the main beneficiaries of affirmative action policies, and also the most likely to sue over them (at least when it comes to education). Today continues the **Trouble with White Women** series, with a focus on white women and affirmative action.
> 
> While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action, but data and studies suggest that women — **white women in particular** — **have benefited disproportionately** from these policies. In many ways, affirmative action has moved white women into a structural position in which they share more in common with white men than they do with black or Latina women.
> 
> Another **study** shows that women made greater gains in employment at companies that do business with the federal government, which are therefore subject to federal affirmative-action requirements, than in other companies — with female employment rising 15.2% at federal contractors but only 2.2% elsewhere. And the women working for federal-contractor companies also held higher positions and were paid better. Again, this data often lumps “all women” together (without distinguishing by race), so it’s a bit of a fuzzy issue.
> 
> Even in the private sector, white women have moved in and up at numbers that far eclipse those of people of color. After **IBM established** its own affirmative-action program, the numbers of women in management positions more than tripled in less than 10 years. Data from subsequent years show that the number of executives of color at IBM also grew, but **not nearly** at the same rate.*
> 
> White Women and Affirmative Action: Prime Beneficiaries and Opponents -
> 
> .So just face the truth white woman. You are helped the most by Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to think ALL women are helped by AA, as if NO women work for success
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think that all blacks are helped by AA and  NO black person works for success. Even worse you think all blacks that stand up refusing to ignore existing white racism is only doing do because they have failed or are looking for an excuse to blame whites for their lack of accomplishment, not that white racism does still actually exist and it's a real problem blacks face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why don't you give me some examples of some of the racism that you have to face every day, and don't make things up either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you just accept the fact that right now systemic racism exists.
Click to expand...


No, I want some examples of it.  So, tell us what kind of situations you have to face every day from white people which prevents you from getting out of your house, getting a job and making your life better.


----------



## Divine Wind

IM2 said:


> *No one cares what you disagree with, *you have chosen to disagree only because you want to believe a lie...


Obviously you do.  Otherwise you wouldn't have replied.  Have fun with your hate campaign.


----------



## Divine Wind

IM2 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried this argument with him. LOL I get the same retarded replies. I am 61 and worked for everything I have. I have been denied jobs for lack of qualifications. I have been denied jobs because I was female. I moved on, obtained more education and experience to EARN the jobs I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The argument is not retarded. The facts support me.
> 
> *While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action in the subsequent years, data and studies suggest women — white women in particular — **have benefited disproportionately**. According to **one study**, in 1995, 6 million women, the majority of whom were white, had jobs they wouldn’t have otherwise held but for affirmative action.
> 
> Another **study** shows that women made greater gains in employment at companies that do business with the federal government, which are therefore subject to federal affirmative-action requirements, than in other companies — with female employment rising 15.2% at federal contractors but only 2.2% elsewhere. And the women working for federal-contractor companies also held higher positions and were paid better.
> 
> Even in the private sector, the advancements of white women eclipse those of people of color.
> *
> Affirmative Action Has Helped White Women More Than Anyone | TIME.com
> 
> *But affirmative action has been quite beneficial to women, and disproportionately beneficial to white women. Women are **now more likely** to graduate with bachelor’s degrees and attend graduate school than men are and **outnumber men on many college campuses**. In 1970, just 7.6 percent of physicians in America were women; in 2002, **that number had risen** to 25.2 percent. But — and this is a big but — those benefits are more likely to accrue to white women than they are to women of color, and that imbalance has **very real effects on employment and earnings** later in life. In other words: affirmative action works, and it works way better for white women than it does for all the other women in America.
> 
> But white women have made a practice of publicly objecting to affirmative action policies. As researcher Jessie McDaniel **notes**, since the landmark 1978 Supreme Court case Regents of the University of California v. Bakke, in which the court ruled that race may be factored into university admissions, “the people suing universities for discrimination in the academic admissions process have been white women: Abigail Fisher; Barbara Grutter (Grutter v. Bollinger); Jennifer Gratz (Gratz v. Bollinger) and Cheryl Hopwood (Hopwood v. Texas).” Those landmark cases challenged university affirmative action programs in Michigan and Texas, respectively.
> 
> And those women are far from alone in believing that a system that’s designed to help them and has helped lots of women like them has actually robbed them of something that’s rightfully theirs — and should be dismantled as a consequence. In fact, they’re more likely than white men in their age group to object.
> 
> It’s likely most of them don’t understand how affirmative action helps them, said Jesse Rhodes, an assistant professor of political science at the University of Massachusetts at Amherst who **recently analyzed** some of the CCES data for Al Jazeera.
> *
> Affirmative Action Is Great For White Women. So Why Do They Hate It? | HuffPost
> 
> *When it comes to affirmative action, white women occupy a rather peculiar position. White women are the main beneficiaries of affirmative action policies, and also the most likely to sue over them (at least when it comes to education). Today continues the **Trouble with White Women** series, with a focus on white women and affirmative action.
> 
> While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action, but data and studies suggest that women — **white women in particular** — **have benefited disproportionately** from these policies. In many ways, affirmative action has moved white women into a structural position in which they share more in common with white men than they do with black or Latina women.
> 
> Another **study** shows that women made greater gains in employment at companies that do business with the federal government, which are therefore subject to federal affirmative-action requirements, than in other companies — with female employment rising 15.2% at federal contractors but only 2.2% elsewhere. And the women working for federal-contractor companies also held higher positions and were paid better. Again, this data often lumps “all women” together (without distinguishing by race), so it’s a bit of a fuzzy issue.
> 
> Even in the private sector, white women have moved in and up at numbers that far eclipse those of people of color. After **IBM established** its own affirmative-action program, the numbers of women in management positions more than tripled in less than 10 years. Data from subsequent years show that the number of executives of color at IBM also grew, but **not nearly** at the same rate.*
> 
> White Women and Affirmative Action: Prime Beneficiaries and Opponents -
> 
> .So just face the truth white woman. You are helped the most by Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to think ALL women are helped by AA, as if NO women work for success
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think that all blacks are helped by AA and  NO black person works for success. Even worse you think all blacks that stand up refusing to ignore existing white racism is only doing do because they have failed or are looking for an excuse to blame whites for their lack of accomplishment, not that white racism does still actually exist and it's a real problem blacks face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why don't you give me some examples of some of the racism that you have to face every day, and don't make things up either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you just accept the fact that right now systemic racism exists.
Click to expand...

Yes it does.  It even has a name: "Affirmative Action".


----------



## ChrisL

Divine.Wind said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The argument is not retarded. The facts support me.
> 
> *While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action in the subsequent years, data and studies suggest women — white women in particular — **have benefited disproportionately**. According to **one study**, in 1995, 6 million women, the majority of whom were white, had jobs they wouldn’t have otherwise held but for affirmative action.
> 
> Another **study** shows that women made greater gains in employment at companies that do business with the federal government, which are therefore subject to federal affirmative-action requirements, than in other companies — with female employment rising 15.2% at federal contractors but only 2.2% elsewhere. And the women working for federal-contractor companies also held higher positions and were paid better.
> 
> Even in the private sector, the advancements of white women eclipse those of people of color.
> *
> Affirmative Action Has Helped White Women More Than Anyone | TIME.com
> 
> *But affirmative action has been quite beneficial to women, and disproportionately beneficial to white women. Women are **now more likely** to graduate with bachelor’s degrees and attend graduate school than men are and **outnumber men on many college campuses**. In 1970, just 7.6 percent of physicians in America were women; in 2002, **that number had risen** to 25.2 percent. But — and this is a big but — those benefits are more likely to accrue to white women than they are to women of color, and that imbalance has **very real effects on employment and earnings** later in life. In other words: affirmative action works, and it works way better for white women than it does for all the other women in America.
> 
> But white women have made a practice of publicly objecting to affirmative action policies. As researcher Jessie McDaniel **notes**, since the landmark 1978 Supreme Court case Regents of the University of California v. Bakke, in which the court ruled that race may be factored into university admissions, “the people suing universities for discrimination in the academic admissions process have been white women: Abigail Fisher; Barbara Grutter (Grutter v. Bollinger); Jennifer Gratz (Gratz v. Bollinger) and Cheryl Hopwood (Hopwood v. Texas).” Those landmark cases challenged university affirmative action programs in Michigan and Texas, respectively.
> 
> And those women are far from alone in believing that a system that’s designed to help them and has helped lots of women like them has actually robbed them of something that’s rightfully theirs — and should be dismantled as a consequence. In fact, they’re more likely than white men in their age group to object.
> 
> It’s likely most of them don’t understand how affirmative action helps them, said Jesse Rhodes, an assistant professor of political science at the University of Massachusetts at Amherst who **recently analyzed** some of the CCES data for Al Jazeera.
> *
> Affirmative Action Is Great For White Women. So Why Do They Hate It? | HuffPost
> 
> *When it comes to affirmative action, white women occupy a rather peculiar position. White women are the main beneficiaries of affirmative action policies, and also the most likely to sue over them (at least when it comes to education). Today continues the **Trouble with White Women** series, with a focus on white women and affirmative action.
> 
> While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action, but data and studies suggest that women — **white women in particular** — **have benefited disproportionately** from these policies. In many ways, affirmative action has moved white women into a structural position in which they share more in common with white men than they do with black or Latina women.
> 
> Another **study** shows that women made greater gains in employment at companies that do business with the federal government, which are therefore subject to federal affirmative-action requirements, than in other companies — with female employment rising 15.2% at federal contractors but only 2.2% elsewhere. And the women working for federal-contractor companies also held higher positions and were paid better. Again, this data often lumps “all women” together (without distinguishing by race), so it’s a bit of a fuzzy issue.
> 
> Even in the private sector, white women have moved in and up at numbers that far eclipse those of people of color. After **IBM established** its own affirmative-action program, the numbers of women in management positions more than tripled in less than 10 years. Data from subsequent years show that the number of executives of color at IBM also grew, but **not nearly** at the same rate.*
> 
> White Women and Affirmative Action: Prime Beneficiaries and Opponents -
> 
> .So just face the truth white woman. You are helped the most by Affirmative Action.
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to think ALL women are helped by AA, as if NO women work for success
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think that all blacks are helped by AA and  NO black person works for success. Even worse you think all blacks that stand up refusing to ignore existing white racism is only doing do because they have failed or are looking for an excuse to blame whites for their lack of accomplishment, not that white racism does still actually exist and it's a real problem blacks face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why don't you give me some examples of some of the racism that you have to face every day, and don't make things up either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you just accept the fact that right now systemic racism exists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does.  It even has a name: "Affirmative Action".
Click to expand...


Definitely.  People should get a job based on their merit, not because of some "racial quota" that has to be met.  I can see that at one time in history it was perhaps necessary but not anymore.  While some people might be racists, MOST people are not racists in this country.


----------



## MizMolly

IM2 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you talk about AA then talk about how you white women are the major benefactors of the policy instead of mentioning it only as it pertains to blacks. Because white women like you are were you are today because of AA. If not for that your ass would be buck naked in the kitchen cooking and pushing out babies. Tale your misinformed ass to a Native American and ask them why they are getting reparations you pay for every year. And if you know anyone Japanese, ask them were they here in the 80's and If they were did they get reparations.
> 
> Then come back to me with the same dumb shit you posted tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need AA to get a job.  I can get a job on my own merit and my background and skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have tried this argument with him. LOL I get the same retarded replies. I am 61 and worked for everything I have. I have been denied jobs for lack of qualifications. I have been denied jobs because I was female. I moved on, obtained more education and experience to EARN the jobs I got.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The argument is not retarded. The facts support me.
> 
> *While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action in the subsequent years, data and studies suggest women — white women in particular — **have benefited disproportionately**. According to **one study**, in 1995, 6 million women, the majority of whom were white, had jobs they wouldn’t have otherwise held but for affirmative action.
> 
> Another **study** shows that women made greater gains in employment at companies that do business with the federal government, which are therefore subject to federal affirmative-action requirements, than in other companies — with female employment rising 15.2% at federal contractors but only 2.2% elsewhere. And the women working for federal-contractor companies also held higher positions and were paid better.
> 
> Even in the private sector, the advancements of white women eclipse those of people of color.
> *
> Affirmative Action Has Helped White Women More Than Anyone | TIME.com
> 
> *But affirmative action has been quite beneficial to women, and disproportionately beneficial to white women. Women are **now more likely** to graduate with bachelor’s degrees and attend graduate school than men are and **outnumber men on many college campuses**. In 1970, just 7.6 percent of physicians in America were women; in 2002, **that number had risen** to 25.2 percent. But — and this is a big but — those benefits are more likely to accrue to white women than they are to women of color, and that imbalance has **very real effects on employment and earnings** later in life. In other words: affirmative action works, and it works way better for white women than it does for all the other women in America.
> 
> But white women have made a practice of publicly objecting to affirmative action policies. As researcher Jessie McDaniel **notes**, since the landmark 1978 Supreme Court case Regents of the University of California v. Bakke, in which the court ruled that race may be factored into university admissions, “the people suing universities for discrimination in the academic admissions process have been white women: Abigail Fisher; Barbara Grutter (Grutter v. Bollinger); Jennifer Gratz (Gratz v. Bollinger) and Cheryl Hopwood (Hopwood v. Texas).” Those landmark cases challenged university affirmative action programs in Michigan and Texas, respectively.
> 
> And those women are far from alone in believing that a system that’s designed to help them and has helped lots of women like them has actually robbed them of something that’s rightfully theirs — and should be dismantled as a consequence. In fact, they’re more likely than white men in their age group to object.
> 
> It’s likely most of them don’t understand how affirmative action helps them, said Jesse Rhodes, an assistant professor of political science at the University of Massachusetts at Amherst who **recently analyzed** some of the CCES data for Al Jazeera.
> *
> Affirmative Action Is Great For White Women. So Why Do They Hate It? | HuffPost
> 
> *When it comes to affirmative action, white women occupy a rather peculiar position. White women are the main beneficiaries of affirmative action policies, and also the most likely to sue over them (at least when it comes to education). Today continues the **Trouble with White Women** series, with a focus on white women and affirmative action.
> 
> While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action, but data and studies suggest that women — **white women in particular** — **have benefited disproportionately** from these policies. In many ways, affirmative action has moved white women into a structural position in which they share more in common with white men than they do with black or Latina women.
> 
> Another **study** shows that women made greater gains in employment at companies that do business with the federal government, which are therefore subject to federal affirmative-action requirements, than in other companies — with female employment rising 15.2% at federal contractors but only 2.2% elsewhere. And the women working for federal-contractor companies also held higher positions and were paid better. Again, this data often lumps “all women” together (without distinguishing by race), so it’s a bit of a fuzzy issue.
> 
> Even in the private sector, white women have moved in and up at numbers that far eclipse those of people of color. After **IBM established** its own affirmative-action program, the numbers of women in management positions more than tripled in less than 10 years. Data from subsequent years show that the number of executives of color at IBM also grew, but **not nearly** at the same rate.*
> 
> White Women and Affirmative Action: Prime Beneficiaries and Opponents -
> 
> .So just face the truth white woman. You are helped the most by Affirmative Action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to think ALL women are helped by AA, as if NO women work for success
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to think that all blacks are helped by AA and  NO black person works for success. Even worse you think all blacks that stand up refusing to ignore existing white racism is only doing do because they have failed or are looking for an excuse to blame whites for their lack of accomplishment, not that white racism does still actually exist and it's a real problem blacks face.
Click to expand...

I never said that. Why are you resorting to lies? I do NOT think that all blacks are helped by AA. I do NOT think no black person works for success. YOU are the one degrading white people. Show me where I did that to blacks?


----------

